# Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC Thread



## bestmove (9. Dezember 2006)

Seid gegrüßt,
ich habs mal gewagt einen seperaten Thread zum SXC aufzumachen. Ich meine das Bike verdient ein eigenes Thema, zumal es sicherlich auch seine Eigenheiten mitbringt. Heute war es nun endlich soweit, Testride mit nem RM Slayer SXC 90! Tja, was soll ich viel dazusagen, es fährt sich einfach nur goil  Handling - Top, Hinterbau + Federung - Wahnsinn! so hab ich mir das vorgestellt  







Leider konnte ich das SXC nur ne gute Stunde fahren und das auch noch im Regen  aber das wars wert!! Es lässt sich super klettern mit dem bike, selbst bei vollen Federweg an der Fox - kein Problem.






Laut Aussage BA gibt es keine Einschränkung gegenüber dem New Slayer in Sachen Stabilität usw. Also lasst uns das Containerschiff abladen


----------



## Wandlerin (9. Dezember 2006)

Interessante Bremsleitungsverlegung nach hinten.
Auch die Option obere oder untere Schwinge.

Sieht fast nach Stauchungsgefahr bei vollem Hinterbaueinfedern aus!?!

Was wiegt das Teil denn mit den IRC Mibro`s ???

Evt. nochmal bitte beim Händler vorbei und an die Waage damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (9. Dezember 2006)

> Was wiegt das Teil denn mit den IRC Mibro`s ???


Das bike soll knapp 14Kg auf die Waage bringen, so wie es da steht. Habs leider nicht gesehen aber vom Gefühl her könnte das stimmen. Das SXC 50 wird nächste Woche zur Auslieferung gebracht und soll nur in rot/weiß kommen.






Rocky hat leichte Probs die Aufträge termingerecht abzuwicklen, momentan werden wohl Schweißer in Kanada gesucht ...

by the way: Die hatten heute ein Vertex in "babyblau" am Start ... interessante Farbe  und das blau vom Element ist "live" einfach nur schön!


----------



## Flow.Zero (9. Dezember 2006)

Gratuliere zu deinem neuen Rocky, sehr geil!!!
Nachdem du eine Weile mit dem SXC gefahren bist, kannst du ja was über die Carbon Schwinge sagen !


----------



## bestmove (9. Dezember 2006)

Nein, leider ist das nicht meins. Das war heute nur eine Aktion im Rahmen von Bikeaction "Testcenter on Tour". Meins soll erst in 1-2 Wochen kommen ...


----------



## Vorstadtstrizzi (9. Dezember 2006)

bestmove schrieb:


> Nein, leider ist das nicht meins. Das war heute nur eine Aktion im Rahmen von Bikeaction "Testcenter on Tour". Meins soll erst in 1-2 Wochen kommen ...




Das ist ja dann das perfekte Weihnachtsgeschenk. Gratuliere. 

Stell' doch dann bitte hier mal rein, wie das sxc beim bergauffahren so verhält. RM wirbt ja, es würde sich annähernd wie eine "bergziege" verhalten???


----------



## wilson (10. Dezember 2006)

OLD Slayer, NEW Slayer, Slayer SXC...., da soll noch einer durchblicken. Laut bikes.com scheint der Anwendungszweck vom SXC im All-Mountain Bereich zu liegen. Ein schweres OLD Slayer sozusagen (?).


----------



## bestmove (10. Dezember 2006)

> Laut bikes.com scheint der Anwendungszweck vom SXC im All-Mountain Bereich zu liegen. Ein schweres OLD Slayer sozusagen (?).



Sozusagen mehr eine Symbiose aus OLD und NEW Slayer  Rocky hat da etwas neues geschaffen "Super Cross Country" nennen Sie das. Könnte man wohl auch als Enduro Light bezeichnen.


----------



## el Lingo (10. Dezember 2006)

Aber es soll genau so stabil sein, wie das normale Slayer. Also auch Bikepark-tauglich???


----------



## All-Mountain (10. Dezember 2006)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Aber es soll genau so stabil sein, wie das normale Slayer. Also auch Bikepark-tauglich???



Nein, und so wird es von RM auch nicht vermarktet: Zitat: "Ein Bike für alle *Trails*". Wenn jemand in den Bike-Park will sollte er besser das "normale" New Slayer nehmen.


----------



## Hard Rocky (11. Dezember 2006)

bestmove schrieb:


> Seid gegrüßt,
> ich habs mal gewagt einen seperaten Thread zum SXC aufzumachen. Ich meine das Bike verdient ein eigenes Thema, zumal es sicherlich auch seine Eigenheiten mitbringt. Heute war es nun endlich soweit, Testride mit nem RM Slayer SXC 90! Tja, was soll ich viel dazusagen, es fährt sich einfach nur goil  Handling - Top, Hinterbau + Federung - Wahnsinn! so hab ich mir das vorgestellt
> 
> Leider konnte ich das SXC nur ne gute Stunde fahren und das auch noch im Regen  aber das wars wert!! Es lässt sich super klettern mit dem bike, selbst bei vollen Federweg an der Fox - kein Problem.
> ...




hi bestmove, 

erstmal vielen Dank für den Thread ... der macht das Warten bis Weihnachten erträglicher. Meins soll anscheinend in der kommenden Woche eintreffen und so langsam ist meine Vorfreude nicht mehr zu bändigen ;-)

Aber sach ma: was sind das denn schon für eklige Kratzer auf der Carbonstrebe? Hast Du das SXC gleich so hart rangenommen oder sind die Streben so empfindlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (11. Dezember 2006)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Aber es soll genau so stabil sein, wie das normale Slayer. Also auch Bikepark-tauglich???


Für mich ist das Thema Bikepark nicht so wichtig daher habe ich nicht explizit danach gefragt. Ich kann mich nur wiederholen, die Aussage von Bikeaction ist: "Das SXC steht in Sachen Stabilität dem "NEW Slayer" nix nach, es ist auschließlich leichter geworden!!" die Aussage hat er mir noch 3x bestätigt, damit keine Missverständnisse aufkommen. 
Dennoch würde ich mich der Aussage von All-Mountain anschließen, weil auch auf der Homepage von Rocky leichte Unterschiede zum Einsatzgebiet angegeben sind.



> Aber sach ma: was sind das denn schon für eklige Kratzer auf der Carbonstrebe? Hast Du das SXC gleich so hart rangenommen oder sind die Streben so empfindlich?


Hi Hard Rocky,
das mit der Vorfreude versteh ich nur zu gut  natürlich hab ich das SXC nicht gleich so hart rangenommen, ich glaub der Mensch von BA hätte mich umgebracht  der war schon so ziemlich nervös weil es ein SXC90 war und noch nicht viele im Umlauf sind. Das Bike kam wohl grad erst zurück von der Presse, wer weiss was die damit gemacht haben ...


----------



## Catsoft (11. Dezember 2006)

Ich muß sagen: Ich finde es überraschend hübsch , wenn auch nicht ganz so filigran wie mein DeKerf


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (11. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

wie "AllMountain" bereits schrieb, ist das neue SXC nicht so "haltbar" ausgelegt wie das normale New Slayer. Das SXC ist für CrossCounty bis "AllMountain" gedacht, das Standard New Slayer ist "AllMountain bis "light" Freeride. 
(Ich liebe diese neuen Klasseneinteilungen)  
das SXC hat keine "Bikeparkzulassung" ! Aber geil is schon.  
... und das "Haltbar" ist nicht so gemeint, wie's klingt.


Ganz schön viele "..."


----------



## All-Mountain (11. Dezember 2006)

Ride-UnLTD schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie "AllMountain" bereits schrieb, ist das neue SXC nicht so "haltbar" ausgelegt wie das normale New Slayer. Das SXC ist für CrossCounty bis "AllMountain" gedacht, das Standard New Slayer ist "AllMountain bis "light" Freeride.
> (Ich liebe diese neuen Klasseneinteilungen)
> ...



Vieleicht sollte ich besser meinen Usernamen ändern, damit es etwas übersichtlicher wird


----------



## Dome_2001 (11. Dezember 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:


> Vieleicht sollte ich besser meinen Usernamen ändern, damit es etwas übersichtlicher wird



ich finde es super lesbar


----------



## mr320 (11. Dezember 2006)

Mal ne kurze Frage zum sxc 50.
Im Moment ist es ja auf vielen Seiten in rot/weiß drin. Hab aber irgendwo gelesen das diese Lakierung nur auf 50 Stück limitiert ist.

Stimmt das oder bleibt das rot/weiß ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soederbohm (11. Dezember 2006)

Es gibt nen Unterschied zwischen der 50er Lackierung und der limitierten. Vergleich mal hier


----------



## MTsports (11. Dezember 2006)

Hi ,

das wird es nur in rot/weiß geben !
Die Farbe : barnum green wurde direkt nach der Messe für Deutschland aus dem Programm gestrichen .  




mr320 schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage zum sxc 50.
> Im Moment ist es ja auf vielen Seiten in rot/weiß drin. Hab aber irgendwo gelesen das diese Lakierung nur auf 50 Stück limitiert ist.
> 
> Stimmt das oder bleibt das rot/weiß ???


----------



## mr320 (11. Dezember 2006)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Es gibt nen Unterschied zwischen der 50er Lackierung und der limitierten. Vergleich mal hier



Das war mir bekannt. Hatte aber auf einer Seite gelesen das es das rot/weiße nur 50 mal geben soll und anschließend nur noch das "ugly green" 

Aber Antwort kam ja prompt danach

BESTEN DANK​


----------



## bestmove (12. Dezember 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Naja, die Bikes.com site ist doch bekannt für Fehler. Wenn es nach denen ging war auch das Switch Stealth aus Easton Rad SL - 3mal gelacht... *Also nen DHX5.0 ist da nicht als Seriendömpfer drin.*


Woher nimmst du deine Weisheiten?? Eins stimmt mich jedoch bedenklich, beim SXC 90 war nur ein DHX 4.0 verbaut ... entgegen der Aussage auf bikes.com


----------



## iNSANE! (12. Dezember 2006)

Also ich hab noch kein Slyer SXC mit einem DHX 5.0 oder 4.0 gesehen.
Bestenfalls mit einem DHX Air - und das ist ja schon ein Unterschied.
Und wenn das SXC die light Variante vom New Slayer ist, dann macht ein Stahlfederdämpfer doch noch weniger Sinn.
Darüber hinaus war ja schon auf den Messemodellen keines mit Stahlfeder zu sehen - und zumindest was elementare Dinge wie Dämpfer angeht stehen die auf der Messe schon fest.


----------



## bestmove (12. Dezember 2006)

mein Fehler, hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. Wenn ich von 4.0 oder 5.0 rede habe ich das AIR immer vorrausgesetzt  Das da kein Stahlfederdämpfer reinkommt, is mir klar aber ich dachte du meintest das auch kein DHX AIR 5.0 im SXC Canuck verbaut ist?!


----------



## TurboLenzen (12. Dezember 2006)

beim SXC 90 und beim SXC Canuck ist jeweils ein Fox DHX Air 5.0 Dämpfer verbaut.


----------



## dirtpaw (13. Dezember 2006)

also wenn ich das so sehe, bin ich heilfroh ein (full alloy) old new slayer zu besitzen. Ist mir bei den Bildern zum ersten mal aufgefallen: keine Verbindung zwischen Ketten- und Sattelstreben. Ach, ich vergass, muss ja leicht sein! Kuhschwänze gibts dann wohl 2007 auch auf den trails!

happy trails


----------



## bestmove (13. Dezember 2006)

Gibt halt immer Leute die sich dem Fortschritt verschliessen  Ach, und bei ~14Kg von einem Leichtgewicht zu sprechen, halte ich für leicht übertrieben und zur Stabilität wurde schon was gesagt.


----------



## dirtpaw (14. Dezember 2006)

für die einen ist es fortschritt/die längste Praline der Welt, für die anderen marketing/ein schokoriegel!
Hey, ist ok!!!!!!!! Irgendwer muss das Zeug ja kaufen! Bin froh dass ich 2007 bisher kein Rocky entdeckt habe, dass mir gefällt! Wenn nicht noch eine überraschende Special Edition ums Eck kommt......

happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hard Rocky (15. Dezember 2006)

So grad hab ich beim Frank Kimmerle im Laden ein SXC 50 r/w (Rocky Komplettaufbau) und ein SXC SE Canuck (nur Rahmen) life und wahrhaftig vor mir gesehn - für alle die, die auch auf lange Schokoriegel stehn: es ist ein Traum.  

Das Rot ist nochmals heller und "farbenfroher" als beim New Slayer. 
Der Dämpfer im SE Canuck ist definitiv und unumstößlich ein Fox DHX 5.0. 
Ein Detail was mir besonders gefällt ist wie sich das Ahornblatt am Unterrohr sozusagen direkt an der Schweißnaht der Dämpferaufnahme entlangschlängelt.
Und handsigniert is das SE auch - hinten an der Sattelrohrstrebe - gleich unter dem Warnaufkleber für die notwendige Sattelrohreinschubtiefe  

Heidiho.


----------



## bestmove (15. Dezember 2006)

alles was Hard Rocky erzählt entspricht der reinen Wahrheit  und hier mal was fürs Auge  Mein Baby ist zu Hause ...


----------



## dirtpaw (15. Dezember 2006)

Hey bestmove,

Glückwunsch undviel Spass damit!!!! Zeig uns doch mal bei Gelegenheit eine detailaufnahme, wie die Sattelstreben am Ausfallende befestigt sind!

have fun


----------



## xtobix (15. Dezember 2006)

meine ersten gedanken:      

ich hoffe du wirst vom aufbau hier berichten... mit vielen, vielen schönen bilder!


----------



## Hard Rocky (15. Dezember 2006)

AHHHH, wie fieß ... BESTMOVE ... sollte Dein Rahmen nicht erst später kommen? Und nu hast Ihn doch vor mir  
Frank hat gemeint, dass bisher nur 6 nach Deutschland ausgeliefert wurden ... und meiner war nicht dabei  -> scheiß Extra-Größen
Wird nun wohl doch Januar  
Naja, so lange muss halt mein Haevy Tools noch leiden  

Bin schon auf Deine Erfahrungsberichte gespannt!


----------



## Flow.Zero (15. Dezember 2006)

Jo, auf jeden Fall ein fetter Rahmen!
Zum Glück hab ich schon ein Switch Canuck, darum bin ich jetz nicht sooo neidisch trotz dem beneidenswerten Rahmen! Viel Spass!


----------



## bestmove (17. Dezember 2006)

Danke! Ich werd immer wieder mal ein paar Updates zum Aufbau reinstellen aber die komplette Fertigstellung wird noch 6-8 Wochen dauern.


----------



## dirtpaw (18. Dezember 2006)

Hey bestmove,

noch ne Frage:
Die Verbindung zwischen Carbonstrebe und Ausfallende; ist das beweglich gelagert oder ist die fest?
Danke!


----------



## All-Mountain (18. Dezember 2006)

bestmove schrieb:


> alles was Hard Rocky erzählt entspricht der reinen Wahrheit  und hier mal was fürs Auge  Mein Baby ist zu Hause ...



Hmm, bildschönes Teil  

Da ich mich aber Slayer-mäßig erst 2005 versorgt habe, werde ich mir wahrscheinlich das nächste Slayer kurz vor'm nächsten Modelwechsel kaufen. Aber wenn dann so eines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow.Zero (18. Dezember 2006)

Wird das neue Slayer nicht abgesetzt?


----------



## bestmove (19. Dezember 2006)

dirtpaw schrieb:


> noch ne Frage:
> Die Verbindung zwischen Carbonstrebe und Ausfallende; ist das beweglich gelagert oder ist die fest?
> Danke!



Hmm, hab im Moment nicht viel Zeit aber ich würde sagen beweglich. Da ist auch eine Buchse montiert oder sinds Scheiben ... ich stell mal in Kürze ein detailierteres Bild rein worauf das hoffentlich besser zu erkennen ist.


----------



## Jendo (19. Dezember 2006)

das muss ein Lager sein!
Das wird ähnlich sein wie am Switch, da ist auch nur minimal beweglich aber unumgänglich, sonst hättte man das Ausfallende sicherlich direkt mit der Carbonstrebe verklebt!
Beim Switch ist es einfach ne Schraube mit zwei Plastikplättchen die gefettet sind und somit die bewegung des Hinterbaus weiterleitet...
mfg Jendo


----------



## soederbohm (20. Dezember 2006)

Muss ja beweglich sein, sonst würde da (fast) gar nichts federn.


----------



## dirtpaw (20. Dezember 2006)

danke fürs nachschauen! Bin mir jetzt nicht 100% sicher, aber ich denke das new slayer hat am Umlenkhebel ein Gelenk mehr als das SXC (zwischen Sattelstrebe und Umlenkhebel ist noch ein Gelenk das dem SXC fehlt), würde also dafür sprechen, dass die Sattelstrebe am Ausfallende des SXC beweglich ist! Das schaut für mich (als bekennender New Slayer lover) aber nicht so robust aus wie am Switch, erinnert mich eher an AMP!. Obejektiv betrachtet ist das zusätzliche Lager des New Slayer aber um einiges grösser dimensioniert als das "Scräubchen" zwischen Sattelstrebe und Ausfallende des SXC. Evtl. wäre ja eine Sattelstrebe aus Knete/playdo/Brotteig noch leichter/leckerer als Carbon.... ok, ok, ich höre schon auf....

happy trails


----------



## bestmove (21. Dezember 2006)

Ein "Traum" in grün ...
Darren's New Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (21. Dezember 2006)

gfallt ma nicht so, der Canuck ist einfach am schönsten 




bestmove schrieb:


> Ein "Traum" in grün ...
> Darren's New Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC


----------



## Flow.Zero (21. Dezember 2006)

ich finde dass beide abrtig ausschauen


----------



## mr320 (23. Dezember 2006)

Ich hab da mal noch eine Frage. Kann mir jemand sagen ob die All Mountain 1 im Slayer sxc 50 auch mit Steckachse ist oder ohne. Laut Mavic Seite sind die dort verbauten Laufräder nur mit Schnellspanner erhältlich. Kann mir jemand Gewissheit geben ???


----------



## nadhorn (23. Dezember 2006)

Der canadische Santa Claus war gerade da ! 



Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## soederbohm (23. Dezember 2006)

Sehr schick. Die Laufräder gefallen mir seeeehr gut! Aber mit Flaschenhalter?


----------



## bestmove (23. Dezember 2006)

Hi nadhorn,
is ja richtig goil geworden  meins wird dem sehr ähnlich sein  schon den ersten Ausritt ins Gelände gemacht? Wie fühlt es sich an??
Jedenfalls krasser Santa Claus  hat Geschmack der Junge.
Frohe Weihnachten!

@soederbohm
fährst du mit Trinkblase, oder was meinst du??


----------



## soederbohm (23. Dezember 2006)

Klar fahr ich mit Trinkblase. Eine Flasche ist auf langen Touren eh zu wenig, zudem schaut (Achtung: 
Subjektivität!) ein Flaschenhalter an so einem Bike einfach zum :kotz: aus.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Wandlerin (24. Dezember 2006)

Huijuijui...

Gewicht und Rahmengröße??

Bergauf??


----------



## nadhorn (24. Dezember 2006)

> bestmove:schon den ersten Ausritt ins Gelände gemacht? Wie fühlt es sich an??





> Wandlerin:Gewicht und Rahmengröße??
> Bergauf??


Bin im Festtagsstress und daher leider etwas kurz angebunden.
Ja,Jungfernfahrt durchgeführt.Strecke:30Km(90% schnelle Trails mit vielen Wurzeln),950Hm.Fazit:ein Traum,absolut tourentauglich.
Rahmen=19`,Gewicht=14,3 Kg Hier schlägt die schwere hope moto mächtig zu Buche (egal,wird eben mehr trainiert und abgespeckt).
Frohe Weihnachten
Nadhorn


----------



## Hard Rocky (28. Dezember 2006)

Hi Nadhorn, 

gefällt mir sehr gut Dein Bike !!!
Kannst Du schon was zu der Hope sagen, möcht ich mir nämlich auch für mein SXC zulegen. Deinem Aufbau zufolge (der meinen Gedanken sehr ähnelt) werde ich dann mit 20,5 Zoll wohl auch so bei fast 15 kg landen - mist.
Hast Dir schonmal überlegt die Bremsleitungen in schwarz zu wählen?

Wegen dem Flaschenhalter wirst auf jeden Fall noch froh sein, den dort zu haben wenn´s auf den nächsten Alpencross geht und Du bissel weniger Gewicht auf´m Rücken hast. Ausserdem lässt sich aus ner Trinkblase die Schaltung bei dem derzeitigen Schmotter draussen nicht wirklich gut "sauber"spritzen ;-)

Mein Rahmen is nun auch da, wird aber noch bis Mitte Januar dauern bis ich zum Aufbau komm ;-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (28. Dezember 2006)

Aprospros Trinkflasche, beim 18" passt keine Trinkflasche rein!


----------



## soederbohm (28. Dezember 2006)

Ich glaub in meinem 18'' New Slayer würde es auch eng werden. Aber ich fahr damit ja auch keinen Alpencross, dafür hab ich ja noch ein Radl  

Gruß
Martin


----------



## nadhorn (28. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Hard Rocky,
danke für das Kompliment.Da Bestmove (Gruß an dieser Stelle )ja einen ähnlichen Aufbau gewählt hat können wir ja wohl nicht grundsätzlich falsch liegen.
Mit der "Kritik" am Flaschenhalter kann ich gut leben. Meine Kinder haben den "Mangel"ebenfalls erkannt und mir deshalb zu Weihnachten einen neuen Trinkrucksack geschenkt. 
Zur Bremse. Als Schwergewicht (über 90 Kg ) und "Vielbremser" habe ich mich nach intensivem Abwägen für die moto V2 und gegen die Louise 2007 entschieden, da ich glaube das diese Bremse für meine Bedürfnisse die bessere Wahl darstellt.Darüber hinaus ist sie auch optisch und technisch ein echter Leckerbissen.Das erhebliche Mehrgewicht muss ich dafür leider zähneknirschend in Kauf nehmen. Da ich vorher ein ETSX 90 mit knapp 13 Kg gefahren bin, muss ich mich aber sowieso erst noch an das Mehrgewicht des SXC gewöhnen.
Der Anbau der Bremse war einfach und absolut schleiffrei möglich. Auch uneingefahren (bisher ca.150 km) vermittelt die Bremse Wurfankerfeeling und ist trotz ihrer enormen Bremskraft ganz hervorragend zu dosieren. Weitere Erfahrungen (wie z. B. Standfestigkeit etc.)liegen bisher noch nicht vor.Die Bremse wird mit Stahlflexleitung (im Gegensatz zu Magura ummantelt) ausgeliefert. Ich habe daher auch bisher noch nicht über eine schwarze Leitung nachgedacht. Sollte ich ? Fragst du aus optischen oder eher funktionalen Gründen?
Gruß
Hans


----------



## Hard Rocky (28. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Hans, 

brave Kinder hast Du  
bei mir gabs dafür ne Klingel  

Als Leidensgenosse bezüglich Schwergewicht ist das auch mein Beweggrund für die Hope, die Optik natürlich auch  

Aber was soll ich sagen wegen des Gewichtes, ich komm von 11,5kg von meinem Heavy Tools ... das sind mal locker 40% Mehrgewicht am Bike  

Die Frage bezüglich Farbe war aus rein optischen Gründen, da sonst an Deinem Bike ja kein oder nur wenig silber/hellgrau/chrom dran is. Dachte die Leitungen gibts auch in schwarz.

Gruß Marco


----------



## bestmove (3. Januar 2007)

Hallo liebe Freunde der Geldverschwendung ... ich hab hier mal ein kleines Update zum Aufbau. Scheinbar gibt es Probleme mit dem Umwerfer FD-M970 XTR, so wie das im Moment aussieht kommt man an die Schraube zum Zug spannen nicht heran  

und bitte nicht nervös werden, das mit dem Flaschenhalter ist ein Test


----------



## s.d (3. Januar 2007)

Wenn man sich ein RM bzw. schöne und meist auch teure Teile kauft dann ist das keine Geldverschwendung sondern nur eine andere Form sein Geld sinnvoll zu investieren 

bis jetzt sehr schön besonders die Pedale


----------



## Flow.Zero (3. Januar 2007)

Hey bestmove,
Dein bike wird sicher abaritg! Ich mag Geldverschwendung, besonders bei Rockys. Leider kann ich mirs leider fast nie leisten


----------



## bikulus (4. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
mich interessiert das Bike auch, ups für meine Freundin.
Wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann kann ich die ganze Diskussion um leicht nicht wirklich verstehen, wenn das oben beschriebene Bike mit den CC LRS schon 14kg wiegt, dann wird das mir nem richtigen Enduro Satz und vor alllem passenden Reifen nicht unter 15 kg wiegen??
Weiss jemand, was der Rahmen mit Dämpfer in der Größe M wiegt?
Vom Einsaatzzweck her würds aber gut passen.
Bikulus


----------



## soederbohm (4. Januar 2007)

Hi Dieter,

der Rahmen wiegt in 18'' um die 3,4kg und hängt zur Zeit beim Helmut im Schaufenster (wenn Du ihn mal anfassen willst).
Ich denke, 15kg sind mit nem halbwegs stabilen Aufbau durchaus denkbar. Schätze mal, meins wird mit dem neuen LRS auf 15,4kg kommen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (4. Januar 2007)

bikulus schrieb:


> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, dann kann ich die ganze Diskussion um leicht nicht wirklich verstehen, wenn das oben beschriebene Bike mit den CC LRS schon 14kg wiegt, dann wird das mir nem richtigen Enduro Satz und vor alllem passenden Reifen nicht unter 15 kg wiegen??
> Weiss jemand, was der Rahmen mit Dämpfer in der Größe M wiegt?
> Vom Einsaatzzweck her würds aber gut passen.
> Bikulus


Hi bikulus,
der SXC Rahmen wiegt in 18" 3,6Kg (inkl.Dämpfer) selbst gewogen! Nach meinen Berechnungen wird mein Bike mit Enduro LRS (EX1750) ca.14Kg wiegen inkl. Pedalen!! Genaue Werte gibs, wenn es fertig ist ...



			
				soederbohm schrieb:
			
		

> Ich denke, 15kg sind mit nem halbwegs stabilen Aufbau durchaus denkbar. Schätze mal, meins wird mit dem neuen LRS auf 15,4kg kommen.


Oha, hast du auch ein SXC in der Pipeline ??


----------



## iNSANE! (4. Januar 2007)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich die Gewichte von denen ihr das sprecht recht heftig!
Ich meine, wer das Bike echt light FR / Enduro einsetzt...okay...aber nutzen die meisten es nicht als "zahmen" Tourer? Und wäre dann etwas schlankeres nicht vll angemessener? Nur mal so ein Gedanke...


----------



## soederbohm (4. Januar 2007)

Nein, nein, mein SXC wirds nicht (ich liebe mein New Slayer Canuck viel zu sehr dafür), aber ein Spezl wirds sich wohl aufbauen. 

Wg. dem Gewicht: Ich denke, wenn man es wirklich konsequent auf Touren trimmt kommt man auch auf deutlich leitere Gewichte. Bei mir steht vor allem auch die Stabilität im Vordergrund, da mein Baby im kommenden Frühjahr ja auch mal im Bikepark bewegt werden will. Deshalb gehen für mich die über 15kg i.O.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## bestmove (4. Januar 2007)

iNSANE! schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt finde ich die Gewichte von denen ihr das sprecht recht heftig! Ich meine, wer das Bike echt light FR / Enduro einsetzt...okay...aber nutzen die meisten es nicht als "zahmen" Tourer? Und wäre dann etwas schlankeres nicht vll angemessener? Nur mal so ein Gedanke...


Wo siehst du zahme Tourer?? Ich will was stabiles, worauf ich mich verlassen kann und es soll halt tourentauglich sein, daher muss man das Gewicht im Auge behalten. Zu 70-80% werden es wohl zahme Touren sein aber für die restlichen 20-30% will ich mir kein anderes Bike kaufen! Ich sehe im SXC den perfekten Kompromiß für dieses, mein Einsatzgebiet!!


----------



## bestmove (8. Januar 2007)

Sodala, musste den Shimano M970 XTR Umwerfer tauschen und auf nen XT downgraden, der passt nun. Kann das noch jemand bestätigen das am SXC kein XTR Umwerfer gefahren werden kann?? Find ich schon merkwürdig ...


----------



## ribisl (8. Januar 2007)

Also soviel leichter ist der SXC Rahmen gegenüber den altenneuen Slayer Rahmen auch nicht - hätte gedacht, dass es mehr ist! 
New Slayer : 3860g in 19" (selbst gewogen)
Slayer SXC incl. Dämpfer : 3658g in 18" (Biketest 0207)
--------------------------------------------
nicht einmal 200g wenn man dann noch die unterschiedlichen Rahmengrößen berrücksichtigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeaddict (8. Januar 2007)

Ist aber nicht soooo überraschend, schau dir mal die massiven Kettenstreben des SXC an, da liegt viel Gewicht, das sie durch das Weglassen der Verstrebung zwischen Ketten- und Sitzstrebe und durch die Carbon-Sitzstreben vermeintlich eingespart haben.


----------



## bikulus (11. Januar 2007)

Hallo
mich würde mal interessieren, ob man die Sattelstütze richtig tief reinbringt?? Könnte ziemlich schnell zum Problem beim Dämpfer werden?
Kann man ev. auch beruhigt andere leichtere Dämpfer fahren, hat da jemand Erfahrungen? Würde ja auch gut sein fürs Gewicht.
Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## XChris (11. Januar 2007)

Hallo, ich bin ein weiterer Slayer SXC - Interessent und hab mich deshalb mal hier angemeldet.

Bin bisher nur kurz probegefahren - mit einem SXC50 - Ich interessiere mich aber eigentlich mehr für das SXC70. Ich war vor allem vom Hinterbau spontan begeistert

Zu Dämpfern und Gewichten:

Der Rahmen inkl Dämpfer ist beim SXC auch deshalb nicht viel leichter als beim New-Slayer weil ein um die 200g schwererer Dämpfer eingebaut ist.
Beim SXC 50 ist ein leichterer RP23 verbaut, da müssten dann tatsächlich um die 3,4Kg Rahmengewicht möglich sein.
Hat schonmal jemand den 19er Rahmen mit DHX-Dämpfer gewogen?

Generell muss ich sagen möchte ich persönlich auch lieber ein paar Stabilitätsreserven fürs Grobe als dass ich der schnellste bergauf bin. Ich denke zwischen 14 und 15 Kg ist ein guter Kompromiss. Ich bin kürzlich mit einem 15,5Kg Nomad von einem Freund gefahren und war überrascht, wie wenig Gewichtsunterschied da zu meinem 13Kg Tourenfully am Berg zu spüren war.

Was haltet Ihr von dem Ergebnis im Enduro-Test in der Bike? War ja nicht ganz ohne Makel. Was ist von dem rel. schlechten Ergebnis bei der Lack-Wertung zu halten? Und von der eher im Mittelfeld liegenden Rahmensteifigkeit? gebt Ihr überhaupt etwas auf solche Tests? Mir kommt es manchmal so vor, als bekäme der die besten Wertungen, der die teuersten Anzeigen bucht.


----------



## Hard Rocky (12. Januar 2007)

Hi XChris, 
dann willkommen in der SXC-Gemeinde, zumindest für den Fall dass Du auch zuschlägst. 
Den Test hab ich auch gelesen ... aber es ist halt wie immer. Weder Du noch ich haben das dort konfigurierte SXC (oder zum Vergleich eins der anderen Bikes) getestet sondern ein paar Tester von der Zeitschrift. Soll heißen, weder Dein Poppes noch Dein Fahrstiel wurden da abgecheckt. Dass die Jungs auf Basis der Anzahl der geschalteten Anzeigen oder so werten, möchte ich gar nicht unterstellen. 
ABER eines ist schon fraglich, wie kann man ein Rahmenkit nur so zusammenstellen (Räder, Reifen, Gabel und Bremse), jetzt hat man so ein (in meinen Augen) tolles Bike und stellt es so mittelmäßig zusammen. Zb 4 Punkte Abzug wegen den Reifen usw. bei der Gabel genau das gleiche.
Bei einem VERGLEICHBAREN Test erwarte ich schon, dass ein paar Variablen bei allen Bikes dann auch gleich sind um genau das zu testen was getestet werden soll - nämlich das Bike.
Ob Du nun mit dem SXC70 (was ich auch optisch auch ganz schick finde) nun besser dran bist mit den dort verbauten Komponenten weiß ich nicht aber ich würde Dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen diese auf Deine Bedürfnisse abzustimmen.
Grüße Marco




XChris schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin ein weiterer Slayer SXC - Interessent und hab mich deshalb mal hier angemeldet.
> 
> Bin bisher nur kurz probegefahren - mit einem SXC50 - Ich interessiere mich aber eigentlich mehr für das SXC70. Ich war vor allem vom Hinterbau spontan begeistert
> 
> ...


----------



## bestmove (12. Januar 2007)

Hard Rocky schrieb:


> ABER eines ist schon fraglich, wie kann man ein Rahmenkit nur so zusammenstellen (Räder, Reifen, Gabel und Bremse), jetzt hat man so ein (in meinen Augen) tolles Bike und stellt es so mittelmäßig zusammen. Zb 4 Punkte Abzug wegen den Reifen usw. bei der Gabel genau das gleiche.
> Bei einem VERGLEICHBAREN Test erwarte ich schon, dass ein paar Variablen bei allen Bikes dann auch gleich sind um genau das zu testen was getestet werden soll - nämlich das Bike.


100% Zustimmung! Ich dachte ich guck nich richtig, ist da ne Wotan dran geschraubt  aber letzlich wars doch trotzdem ein gefühltes super  
Aber wie Marco schon sagt, kommt es allein auf dein Gefühl beim fahren an und wie du mit dem bike klar kommst. Dieser Test in der Bike Bild kann nur als grober Richtwert dienen. Ich glaube auch nicht das irgendwer den Unterschied von 5 Newtonmeter pro Grad Auslenkung (absolute Steifigkeit) beim fahren bemerkt


----------



## XChris (12. Januar 2007)

Was meint Ihr welche Rahmenhöhe bei meinen 1,81m und einer (relativ langen) Schrittlänge von 88cm die richtige wäre.

Bin jetzt schon mal ein 18er und ein 19er probegesessen

Beim 18er war die Sattelstütze schon arg weit draußen (MIN-Markierung) und eine etwas Enduro untypische Sattelüberhöhung aber die Sitzweite war mit dem verbauten 9cm-Vorbau sehr angenehm.

Beim 19er war der Sattelauszug wunderbar aber mir kam die Sitzweite(Oberrohlänge+Sattelkröpfung+Vorbau) Selbst bei Reduzierung auf einen 7,5cm Vorbau noch recht gestreckt vor.

Würdet ihr eher eine ungekröpfte Sattelstütze und einen 6cm Vorbau am 19" Rahmen wählen oder  den  18er Rahmen mit etwas seltsam wirkendem hohen Sattelauszug?


----------



## bestmove (13. Januar 2007)

XChris schrieb:


> Was meint Ihr welche Rahmenhöhe bei meinen 1,81m und einer (relativ langen) Schrittlänge von 88cm die richtige wäre.
> 
> Bin jetzt schon mal ein 18er und ein 19er probegesessen
> 
> ...



Ich möchte Dir auf jeden Fall zum 19" raten. Ich würde die optimale Sitzposition eher mit der Sattelstüze, Sattel und dem Vorbau ausgleichen. Auch falls du mal was technisch anspruchsvolles fahren solltest, bekommst du beim 18" wohl Probleme die Sattelstütze zu versenken.


----------



## Hard Rocky (13. Januar 2007)

Ich würd auch den 19er nehmen und eher am Vorbau reduzieren. Aber kill uns nicht wenn´s dann doch nicht passt 
Am besten mal den 19er mit kürzerem Vorbau ausprobieren, wenn Du nen guten Händler hast macht er das gerne für Dich.
Gruß Marco


----------



## Jako (13. Januar 2007)

hi XChris, ich bin 1,83 groß und habe einen 89er Schritt. Bei meinem 19" New Slayer stoße  ich mit der Sattelstütze ausfahren (Sitzhöhe 80,5cm Mitte Tretlager bis Oberkante Sattel) schon fast an die Grenze (siehe New Slayer Thread). Nimm also auf jeden Fall das 19" und bau dir einen kurzen Vorbau dran. Man sagt eh das das Slayer mit einem kürzeren Vorbau besser fahren soll....  Gruß Jako


----------



## Vorstadtstrizzi (14. Januar 2007)

Liebe sxc-Gemeinde,

ich versuche mir - wohl vergeblich - einzureden, dass ich das SXC gar nicht brauche 
Habe auch weiter vorne im Thread schon mal versucht was über das Bergaufverhalten zu erfahren. Wer von Euch hat ihn denn schon einem ordentlichen Praxistest unterzogen???
Um möglichen Unmutsäußerungen vorzubeugen: Ja, ich habe den Biketest gelesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (14. Januar 2007)

Vorstadtstrizzi schrieb:


> Liebe sxc-Gemeinde,
> 
> ich versuche mir - wohl vergeblich - einzureden, dass ich das SXC gar nicht brauche
> Habe auch weiter vorne im Thread schon mal versucht was über das Bergaufverhalten zu erfahren. Wer von Euch hat ihn denn schon einem ordentlichen Praxistest unterzogen???
> Um möglichen Unmutsäußerungen vorzubeugen: Ja, ich habe den Biketest gelesen


Servus,
mit dem SXC kletterst du auf alles rauf, natürlich bist du mit einem Element schneller oben aber wenn du mehr Zeit hast beim hochfahren und es eher eiliger nach unten hast --> dann SXC!  Ich hatte leider noch keine Möglichkeit für einen ausgiebigen Langzeittest aber hier könnte nadhorn vielleicht aushelfen?!


----------



## Hard Rocky (14. Januar 2007)

Vorstadtstrizzi schrieb:


> Liebe sxc-Gemeinde,
> 
> ich versuche mir - wohl vergeblich - einzureden, dass ich das SXC gar nicht brauche
> Habe auch weiter vorne im Thread schon mal versucht was über das Bergaufverhalten zu erfahren. Wer von Euch hat ihn denn schon einem ordentlichen Praxistest unterzogen???
> Um möglichen Unmutsäußerungen vorzubeugen: Ja, ich habe den Biketest gelesen



Gib mir noch ne Woche Zeit, dann hab ich meins  
Das mit dem Einreden es nicht zu brauchen hab ich auch versucht ... leider oder Gott sei Dank ohne Erfolg.
7 days to rambo ... the countdown runs


----------



## pikachu (15. Januar 2007)

Hi,

habe Heute meinen SXC Rahmen geordert und nächste Woche wird dann das Bike zusammengebaut  
Ende nächster Woche  kann ich dann vielleicht schon was zu den Klettereigenschaften sagen.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Hard Rocky (15. Januar 2007)

pikachu schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe Heute meinen SXC Rahmen geordert und nächste Woche wird dann das Bike zusammengebaut
> Ende nächster Woche  kann ich dann vielleicht schon was zu den Klettereigenschaften sagen.
> ...



Hi Micha, 
na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch!!!
Was hast Dir denn für nen Rahmen rausgelassen?
Gruß Marco


----------



## mr320 (15. Januar 2007)

Was für ein Tag heute. Hab am Morgen von meinem Händler einen Anruf  bekommen, das er noch ein 20,5´er sxc Canuck auftreiben konnte.    Trifft morgen  ein. 
*NACHTEIL: leider erst bei ihm und "noch" nicht bei mir !!!*

hmmmm, noch mehr warten aber dann

mich würde mal interessieren, wie sich die 25 Stück auf die verschiedenen Größen aufteilen. War nicht leicht nen 20,5 Zoll zu bekommen !!!


----------



## Hard Rocky (15. Januar 2007)

mr320 schrieb:


> Was für ein Tag heute. Hab am Morgen von meinem Händler einen Anruf  bekommen, das er noch ein 20,5´er sxc Canuck auftreiben konnte.    Trifft morgen  ein.
> *NACHTEIL: leider erst bei ihm und "noch" nicht bei mir !!!*
> 
> hmmmm, noch mehr warten aber dann
> ...



Nun, ich glaub dann sind wir 2 wohl die einzigen mit nem 20,5 Zoller, soweit ich weiß gibts nur 2 davon. Außer Du bekommst meinen und ich weiß noch nichts davon


----------



## mr320 (16. Januar 2007)

@ Hard Rocky

Wo hast du das denn gehört von den 2 Stück. Kann ich ja kaum glauben.
Aber selten müssen sie schon sein, die 20,5 Zöller.
18 und 19 Zoll sind momentan noch zu bekommen (meines Wissens)
Hast Du deins schon ?

*NOCHMAL AN ALLE !!!
Mich interessiert brennend wie sich die 25 Stück auf die Rahmengrößen aufteilen*


----------



## TurboLenzen (16. Januar 2007)

mr320 schrieb:


> *NOCHMAL AN ALLE !!!
> Mich interessiert brennend wie sich die 25 Stück auf die Rahmengrößen aufteilen*



Dann probier dein Glück und frag bei Bikeaction mal nach.. Jemand anderes wird dir das kaum sagen können!


----------



## Hard Rocky (16. Januar 2007)

mr320 schrieb:


> @ Hard Rocky
> 
> Wo hast du das denn gehört von den 2 Stück. Kann ich ja kaum glauben.
> Aber selten müssen sie schon sein, die 20,5 Zöller.
> ...



Hm, ich meine der Frank Kimmerle hätte mir das mal gesagt. Da er ja nen Großteil der 25 Bikes bekommt, sollte er das ja auch wissen. Mein Rahmen liegt auf jeden Fall schon bei Ihm rum und (wenn meine Gabel kommt) wirds am kommenden Wochenende aufgebaut. Also ganz fest dran glauben, dass alles gut geht bei UPS  
5 days to rambo ... ticktack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr320 (17. Januar 2007)

Ich hab mir den Tip von "TurboLenzen" mal zu Herzen genommen und mal bei Bikeaction nachgefragt DANKE nochmal für den Tip.

Heute Antwort von Bikeaction
Tatsächlich, 2 Stück für Deutschland in 20,5 Zoll. Über die restliche Aufteilung wurde leider nichts erwähnt.

Na denn, willkommen im Club Hard Rocky


----------



## Radical_53 (21. Januar 2007)

Mal ne kurze Frage... hätte nicht einer der glücklichen Schon-Besitzer bei dem miesen Wetter mal die Muße, ein paar Detailbilder vom Rahmen zu knipsen? 
Noch muß ich von meinem SXC träumen, will aber schon mal ein paar Dinge im Voraus versuchen zu planen 
Besonders interessant wären die komplette Dämpferaufnahmen, Lagerpunkte/-Bolzen und die Zugverlegung  Je groß desto gut.


----------



## bestmove (21. Januar 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Mal ne kurze Frage... hätte nicht einer der glücklichen Schon-Besitzer bei dem miesen Wetter mal die Muße, ein paar Detailbilder vom Rahmen zu knipsen?
> Noch muß ich von meinem SXC träumen, will aber schon mal ein paar Dinge im Voraus versuchen zu planen
> Besonders interessant wären die komplette Dämpferaufnahmen, Lagerpunkte/-Bolzen und die Zugverlegung  Je groß desto gut.



Hi Radical,
also mit zwei Bildchen kann ich schonmal dienen


----------



## Radical_53 (21. Januar 2007)

*Genau* so Bilder hatte ich gesucht  Dank dir!  Das macht das Warten zwar noch schwieriger, läßt mir aber zu daß ich mich mit Planung und Bastelei ablenke


----------



## Hard Rocky (22. Januar 2007)

Hey René, 
was seh ich denn da? Färbt sich Deine Deus Kurbel auch schon lila?  
Meine Gabel is bis jetzt immer noch nicht eingetroffen  
Vielleicht kommt se ja diese Woche ...


----------



## bestmove (22. Januar 2007)

Hard Rocky schrieb:


> Hey René,
> was seh ich denn da? Färbt sich Deine Deus Kurbel auch schon lila?



also "schon" wäre übertrieben, denn es handelt sich hierbei um die gute alte NorthShore XS von RF  und die hab ich bestimmt schon 3 Jahre. Aber live is mir das noch gar nicht aufgefallen, ich denke mal es liegt am Foto ... 

Meinen LRS hat die Post bereits im Auto, am nächsten Wochenende sollte das Bike fertig sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hard Rocky (22. Januar 2007)

Ja so war mein Plan fürs letzte Wochenende auch, wollte eigentlich gestern meine erste Ausfahrt damit machen und jetzt wars wieder nix.
Aber was lange währt ... 
Neuer Fertigstellungscountdown: 6 days to rambo.


----------



## Lasse (22. Januar 2007)

Vorstadtstrizzi schrieb:


> Wer von Euch hat ihn denn schon einem ordentlichen Praxistest unterzogen???



Der Hinterbau is a Draum. Bergauf eine Klasse besser als das Slayer 2006, bergab genauso gut. Ich bin echt begeistert. Sollte das Teil wirklich so viel aushalten, wie der letztjährige Rahmen, kann man damit einen Hammer-Tourenfreerider aufbauen. Die Geo ist etwas nervöser, dafür kippt die Lenkung nicht mehr so ab bei langsamen Trial-Passagen. Bremseinflüsse sind nicht er"fahr"bar. Wg. der guten Bergauf-Fahreingeschaften kann man das Ding mit schön kurzem Vorbau fahren. So wird es bergab verspielt und handlich. Aber bitte - fahrt keine Wotan in dem Bike - das Mistding taucht so weg, daß man viel Potential des sehr guten Rahmens verschenkt. Ich finde eine Fox 36 Talas 07 oder die Lyrik U-Turn perfekt.


----------



## Radical_53 (22. Januar 2007)

Das hört sich doch mal richtig klasse an  Mit welchem Setup bist den Rahmen denn gefahren?


----------



## nadhorn (22. Januar 2007)

Hallo Lasse,
danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht. Damit hat sich der von mir "geforderte" wohl zunächst erledigt. 
Nach gut 4 Wochen und ca. 300 Fahrkilometern (davon 90% trails) kann ich deine Eindrücke und Erfahrungen ausnahmslos bestätigen.
Habe bisher den Wechsel (vorher ETSX 90 ) nicht bereut.Im Gegenteil. 
Bestmove und Hard Rocky, ich drück euch die Daumen das es bald klappt.
Das Warten lohnt sich. 

Gruß 
Hans


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. Januar 2007)

nadhorn schrieb:


> Habe bisher den Wechsel (vorher ETSX 90 ) nicht bereut.



aus interesse: auch nicht bergauf?


----------



## nadhorn (22. Januar 2007)

> aus interesse: auch nicht bergauf?


Bisher auch nicht bergauf.Ich beziehe diese Aussage aber ausdrücklich auf die von mir bisher im Mittelgebirge gewonnen Eindrücke. Alpine Erfahrung fehlt bisher.Meine bisherigen Eindrücke stimmen mich aber auch für die anstehenden Alpentouren sehr zuversichtlich.Natürlich spürt man das Mehrgewicht im Vergleich zum ETSX von gut 1,3 Kg schon in den Beinen.Hieran habe ich mich mittlerweile gewöhnt.M.E. wird hier durch die sehr angenehme Sitzposition ein guter Ausgleich zum Mehrgewicht geschaffen.
Fazit:Sicherlich kein Rennpferd,eher ein echter Allrounder mit dem man sehr viel Spaß haben kann.
Gruß
Hans


----------



## Sw!tch (22. Januar 2007)

radical_53!

ich würd bei deiner ebay anzeige unbedingt ncoh ein paar tags hinschreiben!!!!
soviele leute suchen bestimmt nicht genau nach nem cove rahmen!


----------



## Radical_53 (22. Januar 2007)

Jau, dank dir  Ich hab schon ein paar Stück im Text drin, ist halt die Frage wer nach was Ähnlichem sucht und dem das dann gefällt...


----------



## pikachu (22. Januar 2007)

Hi,

am Mittwoch fahr ich zum Händler und bau mit ihm mein SXC zusammen.
Werde meine Digicam dabei haben und ein paar Schnappschüsse machen.

Micha

ps: zweimal werde ich noch wach, heisa dann ist Slayer SXC Tach


----------



## nadhorn (23. Januar 2007)

Glückwunsch  
Wie soll´s denn aufgebaut werden?
Gruß
Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MWU406 (23. Januar 2007)

und wo solls aufgebaut werden?


----------



## pikachu (23. Januar 2007)

Hi,

aufgebaut wird es bai Frank Kimmerle in Gärtringen

Slayer SXC in 18 Zoll - weiß
Pace Gabel 150 mm
Hope M4  Bremsen
SRAM X0
Mavic Crossmax ST
Race Face Deus Lenker und Sattelstütze
plus Kleinteile

Micha


----------



## bestmove (23. Januar 2007)

pikachu schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> aufgebaut wird es bai Frank Kimmerle in Gärtringen
> 
> ...


Goil  das hört sich richtig gut an und endlich mal eins in einer anderen Farbe. Mit einer Pace wird es wohl auch richtig "leicht" werden?! Freue mich schon auf die Bilder ...


----------



## Radical_53 (23. Januar 2007)

Pace Gabel, hui  Das klingt nach einer sehr seltenen und schicken Sache!


----------



## MWU406 (23. Januar 2007)

@pikachu

ei Du hast ja ein Bild von mir bei Deinen Fotos (SBM)


----------



## Hard Rocky (23. Januar 2007)

Können wir den Thread nicht bis zum Wochenende ruhen lassen? Sonst läuft mir gleich der Sabber vor lauter Neid und Vorfreude.

@ Pikachu: Denk auch dass das scharf ausschaut mit der Sattelstrebe und Gabel aus Carbon. Fehlt nur noch ne entsprechende Sattelstütze und Lenker  
Va bei nem weißen Rahmen kommen die Teile sicher gut zur Wirkung!
Und sag dem Frank bitte nen Gruß, dass er meine Gabel ranschaffen soll 

5 days to rambo


----------



## nadhorn (23. Januar 2007)

> Können wir den Thread nicht bis zum Wochenende ruhen lassen? Sonst läuft mir gleich der Sabber vor lauter Neid und Vorfreude.


Nein!Keine Gnade. Ich musste auch durch dieses Stahlbad der Gefühle gehen. 
Bin am überlegen mir meine Fox in Weiss umlackieren zu lassen.Was meint ihr dazu?

Gruß
Hans


----------



## Hard Rocky (23. Januar 2007)

schlechte Idee, ich bekomm nämlich auch ne weiße  

aber falls Du das wirklich vorhast - Fa. Götz in Fellbach macht sowas.

Gruß Marco


----------



## nadhorn (23. Januar 2007)

Gut, dann warte ich ab wie sich das bei dir dann macht.Entsprechende Bilder wären nett.Wie liegt die Fa. denn preislich?Hat das Umlackieren ggf.Auswirkungen auf Garantie/Gewährung.Bei toxa soll das 139  kosten.

Gruß
Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hard Rocky (23. Januar 2007)

Oh jetzt fragst mich Sachen ... Ich war der Meinung so um die 90â¬ fÃ¼r ne Pulverbeschichtung der Gabel. Aber ich kann da jetzt auch daneben liegen. Garantie auch gute Frage ... kein Plan.
Am besten Du googelst mal kurz rum und rufst da an.
GruÃ Marco


----------



## Jendo (23. Januar 2007)

das macht Dir eigentlich jeder Lackierer nach Feierabend oder mal zwischen durch...
Wenn Du die Vorarbeit leistest wird das kaum mehr als 30 kosten ( Decals ab/ anrauen/ entfetten/ Abkleben)--> fertig!
Klar kann man das beim Spezial UN machen aber das wird doch verhältnismäßig teuer. Oder noch besser, einfach selber machen.
Jendo


----------



## soederbohm (23. Januar 2007)

Lackieren der Gabel geht nur über Toxo, wenn man die Garantie "behalten" will. Baue mit meinem Händler auch grad ein SXC Canuck auf, wir lassen die Fox 36 bei Toxo beschichten.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Jendo (23. Januar 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Lackieren der Gabel geht nur über Toxo, wenn man die Garantie "behalten" will. Baue mit meinem Händler auch grad ein SXC Canuck auf, wir lassen die Fox 36 bei Toxo beschichten.
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



gut, das erklärt einiges


----------



## Radical_53 (23. Januar 2007)

Erstens wegen der Garantie, außerdem bekommt man dann auch gleich neue Decals drauf


----------



## bestmove (23. Januar 2007)

nadhorn schrieb:


> Nein!Keine Gnade. Ich musste auch durch dieses Stahlbad der Gefühle gehen.
> Bin am überlegen mir meine Fox in Weiss umlackieren zu lassen.Was meint ihr dazu?
> Gruß
> Hans


Das wäre nur eine Überlegung wert, wenn das ein richtiges weiss wird! Dieses FOX grau, beige oder was auch immer, können se sich klemmen! By the way: Ich hatte mal diesbezüglich ne Anfrage an Toxo per Mail geschrieben - kam nie ne Antwort  klasse Laden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (23. Januar 2007)

Das nennt sich "pimp your Fox". 139â¬ bei einer neuen Gabel und 169â¬ bei einer gebrauchten Gabel fÃ¼r die Lackierung.
WeiÃ zufÃ¤llig einer die exakten Farbnummern bei Rocky? Soll ja nicht "nur" weiÃ sein, sondern richtig gescheit passen!


----------



## meth3434 (23. Januar 2007)

[/url]

Hi,

anbei ein foto von meiner selbstlackierten 40! Das finish is ind er realität 1A, auf dem bild kommt das leider nicht rüber (scheiss kompakt kamera)! 

139 für ne lackierung sind ein schlechter scherz, da ist sich jemand seiner Stellung äusserst bewusst... Allerdings verstehe ich dass ihr die Garantie nicht verlieren wollt, sowas nennt sich wohl zwickmühle!

Ansonsten kann ich echt nur dazu raten gabeln selbst zu lackieren, wer auch nur ein bisschen geschick hat, schafft das in einem tag!

sorry, dass es nicht in den sxc thread passt, vielleicht hilfts euch trotzdem!

meth


----------



## Radical_53 (23. Januar 2007)

Schlechter Scherz ist relativ  Wenn man das Zeug zu einem Lacker gibt, der's ordentlich macht mit allen Vorarbeiten, dann wird das sicher so viel günstiger auch nicht. Plus die Decals die man sonst noch braucht.
Selbst lackieren ist klar ein gutes Stück günstiger, aber bei so einer teuren Forke eben auch so eine Sache, wenn man dazu kein Geschick hat


----------



## nadhorn (24. Januar 2007)

> Das wäre nur eine Überlegung wert, wenn das ein richtiges weiss wird! Dieses FOX grau, beige oder was auch immer, können se sich klemmen!


Da hast du natürlich recht. Laut Info von Toxa kann die Gabel in jeder beliebigen RAL-Farbe lackiert werden.Den RAL-Code für den Rahmen kann man sicher ermitteln.BA oder eine Farbkarte vom Lackierer helfen da bestimmt weiter.
Gruß
Hans


----------



## Hard Rocky (24. Januar 2007)

@ Micha: wir warten auf den Aufbaubericht!


----------



## pikachu (24. Januar 2007)

Hi,

gerade zu Hause angekommen.
Hab heute Stunden auf der Straße (totales Verkehrs-Chaos) verbracht, aber jetzt steht das Slayer im Keller  

aktuelle Bilder gibt's unter: mein Slayer SXC 

Micha


----------



## Hard Rocky (24. Januar 2007)

YES, fettes  
Kommt richtig gut der weiße Rahmen mit der schwarzen Gabel und der Carbonstrebe hinten. Und wenn ich das richtig sehe hast Du Dir auch die Drehgriffe genommen, oder? 
Was sagt die Waage? Schätze mal knapp über 13kg, oder?
Hast Du meine Gabel schon rumliegen sehn?

Cheerio und viel Spaß beim fahren ... nur nirgends stehn lassen das Bike, bei dem vielen Weiß da draußen findest es sonst nicht so leicht wieder 

Gruß Marco


----------



## pikachu (24. Januar 2007)

Hi Hard Rocky,

Gabeln hab ich einige gesehen, aber ob da Deine dabei war? Keine Ahnung.
Die Waage hatte leider Ebbe im Batteriefach, aber ich denke dass es doch so um die 14Kg sein werden.
Die Drehgriffe, Schaltung, Vorbau, Lenker und Sattel  sind noch vom alten Rad.

Micha


----------



## Radical_53 (24. Januar 2007)

Dafür hätte ich mich aber auch in den Schneegestöber-Stau gestellt!  Sehr schick, mehr Bilder, vor allem Details, viele, und groooß


----------



## bestmove (24. Januar 2007)

Hi Micha,
sehr schön geworden  das SXC 70 war auch bei mir in der engeren Wahl. Aber edle Deus Parts vertragen sich nicht mit Richtey Zeugs  ist die Pace Fighter eigentlich verstellbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pikachu (24. Januar 2007)

Hi Bestmove,

der Vorbau ist noch vom alten Rad und wird sicherlich noch ausgetauscht 
Verstellbar? Verstellen kann man da Einiges.Info zur Gabel

Micha


----------



## mr320 (24. Januar 2007)

Hey Pikachu, sehr schön was meine Augen da sehen. Sieht halt auch in weiß nach was besonderem aus.

*UND JETZT !!!* Hab gerade eben mein Canuck von UPS in Empfang genommen. 

JA GENAU, HEUTE IST WEIHNACHTEN !!!​
Warte jetzt dringend auf meine All Mountain SL 1.


----------



## Hard Rocky (24. Januar 2007)

mr320 schrieb:


> Hey Pikachu, sehr schön was meine Augen da sehen. Sieht halt auch in weiß nach was besonderem aus.
> 
> *UND JETZT !!!* Hab gerade eben mein Canuck von UPS in Empfang genommen.
> 
> ...



Auf die Gabel warten ... das kenn ich doch woher   ... willkommen im Club
Aber Glückwunsch zum Rahmen, ist auf jeden Fall ein sehr guter Anfang  

Heidiho


----------



## furziy (28. Januar 2007)

*Hallo ihr glücklichen SXC Besitzer*

Was mich mal interessieren würde, ist die "Bauhöhe" des SXC. Mein Switch SL ist mir einfach ein wenig zu hoch, sprich ich komme grad mal so knapp mit den Fusspitzen auf den Boden! Die Sitzposition ist so hoch, dass ich beinahe Höhenangst kriege 
Kann mir jemand aus Erfahrung berichten, ob das beim Slayer SXC auch so ist?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Jendo (28. Januar 2007)

furziy schrieb:


> *Hallo ihr glücklichen SXC Besitzer*
> 
> Was mich mal interessieren würde, ist die "Bauhöhe" des SXC. Mein Switch SL ist mir einfach ein wenig zu hoch, sprich ich komme grad mal so knapp mit den Fusspitzen auf den Boden! Die Sitzposition ist so hoch, dass ich beinahe Höhenangst kriege
> Kann mir jemand aus Erfahrung berichten, ob das beim Slayer SXC auch so ist?
> ...



Wie groß bist Du denn und welche Rahmenhöhe hast Du?
mfg


----------



## Hard Rocky (28. Januar 2007)

So, der Countdown ist abgelaufen und voller Stolz präsentiere ich Euch: 





Mein neues Baby:
RM Slayer SXC Canuck - 20,5 Zoll
Fox Talas 36 R weiß
Hope FR - 203mm
DT Swiss 5.1 / Hope Pro 2
Sram XO, X9 / Shimano XT
14,5 kg

das Weiß der Fox ist übrigends so weiß wie das vom Rocky 

thanx @ Frank!  

... waitin` for the first rock-ride


----------



## Radical_53 (28. Januar 2007)

Hui, sehr sehr schick!  Ist es wirklich exakt dieselbe Farbe? Das würde das Lackieren ja erheblich vereinfachen!


----------



## bestmove (28. Januar 2007)

Hard Rocky schrieb:


> So, der Countdown ist abgelaufen und voller Stolz präsentiere ich Euch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön  Glückwunsch und willkommen bei den SXer  mich würde mal noch die andere Seite interessieren, wegen der Zugverlegung zur Bremse ... falls du noch ein Bildchen hast, immer her damit. Die weiße Gabel kommt sehr cool obwohl die Gabelkrone vielleicht doch hätte schwarz bleiben sollen ...


----------



## nadhorn (28. Januar 2007)

Klasse,absolute Spitzenklasse Willkommen im Club und mehr Bilder bitte.
Die Farbe der Gabel beseitigt meine letzten Zweifel an deren Farbgebung Ich bin im April 4 Wochen im Ausland,dann lasse ich bei Toxa umlackieren.
Kennst du den RAL-Code bzw.die exakte Bezeichnung der Farbe.
Ich wünsch dir viel Freude 
Gruß
Hans


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr320 (28. Januar 2007)

Hard Rocky schrieb:


> So, der Countdown ist abgelaufen und voller Stolz präsentiere ich Euch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Hey, geiles Teil !!! Bei mir wirds noch ein ganzes Weilchen dauern. Was für ne Kurbel is'n das und was für ein Innenlager ??? Das würd mich interessieren.


----------



## soederbohm (28. Januar 2007)

Ich würd mal vermuten ne Altas Kurbel mit dem X-Type XC Innenlager.


----------



## Hard Rocky (28. Januar 2007)

Na dann will ich mal Rede und Antwort stehn:

Die Farbe ist sicher nicht 100% gleich aber so nah dran, dass ich praktisch keinen Unterschied sehe. Ist aber auch eine Sonderlackierung und nicht das 0815-Cremeweiß. Ich schau mal wegen dem Farbcode, lässt sich bestimmt rausfinden.
Gabelkrone in schwarz hatte ich auch erst gedacht aber durch die Abgrenzung mit dem Lager find ich´s auch so gut. 

Die Kurbel ist ne stinknormale Evolve XC (gefällt mir optisch einfach am besten) mit Acros Innenlager.

Bremsleitungsverlegung:




Cockpit: 




Dank Euch für Eure netten Kommentare!

Werd heute sehr sehr glücklich einschlafen


----------



## iNSANE! (28. Januar 2007)

Wie groß bist du denn? Tolles Rad!


----------



## Radical_53 (28. Januar 2007)

20.5" ist echt groß, schaut aber trotzdem noch nicht optisch zu groß aus... gar nicht doof 

Wie wär's mit ein paar hochaufgelösten Detail-Bildern?


----------



## furziy (28. Januar 2007)

Jendo schrieb:


> Wie groß bist Du denn und welche Rahmenhöhe hast Du?
> mfg



Bin 1.82 Gross, Rahmengrösse ist 18", aber ich nehm mal an, dass die Tretlagerhöhe bei allen Rahmengössen gleich hoch ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (28. Januar 2007)

furziy schrieb:


> Bin 1.82 Gross, Rahmengrösse ist 18", aber ich nehm mal an, dass die Tretlagerhöhe bei allen Rahmengössen gleich hoch ist.



das klingt doch eigentlich sehr passend... Die Innenlagerhöhe ist überall die selbe nur die Rahmenhöhe entscheidet über die länge und höhe des Rahmens.


----------



## pikachu (28. Januar 2007)

Hi und herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad.
Die Wand kenn ich doch  

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Hard Rocky (29. Januar 2007)

Jaja, die Wand verrät den Aufbauort  

Falls die Frage nach der Größe auf mich bezogen war: 193cm
Beim ersten Aufsitzen dachte ich auch "ui" ganz schön groß, va im Vergleich zu meinem ollen Heavy Tools (= Streckbank). 
So richtig beurteilen kann ich das aber sicher erst wenn ich mal gefahren bin. Das hab ich gestern nicht übers Herz gebracht mein neues Bike dem Schmodder da draussen auszusetzen ... 1 Woche hats noch Schonfrist in der warmen Wohnung ... aber dann gehts zur Sache  

Der Spacerturm wird natürlich noch (nach endgültiger Positionierung) abgebaut. Ebenso folgt noch die Feinjustage Vorbau, Sattel, Dämpfung, etc. 

Hochauflösende Detailbilder .... wovon genau?


----------



## Radical_53 (29. Januar 2007)

Wovon genau? Interessante Ecken am Rahmen  Aufnahmen, Gelenke, Badges, Schweißnähte, Decals, feine Details  

Wegen der Größe: Ich hab mir meinen Rahmen in 18" gekauft, bei 1.92m Größe. Wieso das? Ich hatte jetzt vorher einen Cove Rahmen in 19.5", dessen Geometrie recht nah an der des Rocky ist. Winkel um max. 1° unterschiedlich und kürzere Kettenstreben beim SXC, aber im Ganzen recht ähnlich.
Das Cove war mir mit einem Oberrohr von 610mm horizontal zu lang. Das 19" Rocky wäre nur 3mm kürzer gewesen, das 18" aber mit 591mm in etwa genau das Stück kürzer, was ich mir "gewünscht" hatte. 
Nötig wird's zwar dann, die Stütze weiter auszuziehen, aber die ca. 4cm die mir dann im Vergleich zu vorher fehlen hat die Stütze noch satt als Reserve (da ich die bei meinem alten Rahmen hätte um 75mm kürzen können).


----------



## @ndy (29. Januar 2007)

Hard Rocky schrieb:


> So, der Countdown ist abgelaufen und voller Stolz präsentiere ich Euch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PRIMA


----------



## mr320 (29. Januar 2007)

Einfach nur GEIL. Kann mich garnicht sattsehen an dem Teil !!! Ich hoffe meins wird genauso. Hab aber leider die Teilesuche noch vor mir. 
Ich schätze mal das der Vorbau noch runter muss. Sieht schon arg lang aus. Und wenn ich mir die Meinungen der letzten beiden Bike Ausgaben so anschaue haben die auch überall nen kürzeren Vorbau drauf gehauen (sowohl beim Slayer SXC Canuck als auch beim Slayer 50 aus dem Vorjahr) Möchte mir eigentlich nen Atlas AM in 70mm zulegen. Gib mal ein paar Infos wenn Du die erste Tour hinter dir hast !!!

Übrigens Ich (auch Marco, auch 1,93, Auch SXC Canuck 20,5)  ??? ZUFALL ???

Habe noch ein Giant NRS in 20,5 Zoll zu stehen. Das war von der Rahmengröße her eigentlich Super. Hab aber mal in die Geometriedaten nachgelesen und festgestellt das das SXC selbst in 19 Zoll noch ein längeres Oberrohr hat als mein Giant in 20,5 Zoll. Das sollte ich aber bequem mit nem kürzeren Vorbau ausgleichen können. ( Das Giant hat nen 130mm Vorbau drauf )


----------



## SlayMe (29. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
ich überlege auch, mir ein SXC zu gönnen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie der Hinterbau funzt?
Bei meinem old Slayer ist er mir nicht sensibel genug und hat zu wenig Federweg. Also wie fühlt sich der neue an? Federt er auch kleine Kiesel weg, rauscht er durch den mittleren Federungsbereich, wann verhärtet er, nach wieviel Federweg fühlt er sich an (vielleicht verglichen mit anderen Bikes) usw. Je ausführlicher desto besser. Danke,
Oli


----------



## bestmove (29. Januar 2007)

Damit hier keine Langeweile aufkommt, will ich gleich mal nachlegen  mein Baby ist fertig und war sogar schon das erstemal im Schlamm suhlen.



 



Es fährt sich richtig goil, ich würde sagen ich hab mein Bike gefunden!!



SlayMe schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich überlege auch, mir ein SXC zu gönnen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie der Hinterbau funzt?
> Bei meinem old Slayer ist er mir nicht sensibel genug und hat zu wenig Federweg. Also wie fühlt sich der neue an? Federt er auch kleine Kiesel weg, rauscht er durch den mittleren Federungsbereich, wann verhärtet er, nach wieviel Federweg fühlt er sich an (vielleicht verglichen mit anderen Bikes) usw. Je ausführlicher desto besser. Danke,
> Oli


Der Hinterbau federt JEDEN kleinen Kiesel weg, der Pneu klebt förmlich am Boden! Ich hab bisher nix besseres gesehen. Mehr kann ich dazu noch nicht sagen ist alles so nass draussen  und es geht ja jetzt erst so langsam los


----------



## SlayMe (29. Januar 2007)

Das ist doch schon mal was.
und super schönes Rad, bestmove. Aber alle hier gezeigten sind schön.


----------



## Hard Rocky (29. Januar 2007)

Hey René, da hast Dich ja auch nirgends lumpen lassen. 
Absolut verschärft das Teil.
Aber warum hat´s bei Dir auf den Waldwegen keinen Schnee mehr? Sauerei!  
Aber am kommenden Samstag gibt´s für meins auch keine Gnade mehr.

@ Radical: 192 und 18 Zoll ... aber nicht dass das zum BMX mutiert  

Detailaufnahmen folgen in Kürze ... um die Zeit etwas zu überbrücken:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (29. Januar 2007)

Bin halt masochistisch veranlagt und haue mir gern die Knie gegen den Lenker oder Vorbau, je nachdem  

Ne Spaß beiseite, fahr ich auch beim Hardtail so. Den Zahlen nach dürft das passen, freu mich auf ein großes Paket und hoffe daß sich meine Überlegungen bestätigen  Bin gespannt wie's wird.

PS: Dank dir für die Bilder


----------



## ribisl (29. Januar 2007)

Einach sensationell , bis auf die Farbe der Gabel perfekt! 
Irgendwie kommt mir vor, dass man in Deutschland schneller an seine Teile kommt, speziell an RaFa teile. Ich warte ja schon ewig! Mein Slayer wird ja schon alt sein bevor es fertig aufgebaut ist.





bestmove schrieb:


> Damit hier keine Langeweile aufkommt, will ich gleich mal nachlegen  mein Baby ist fertig und war sogar schon das erstemal im Schlamm suhlen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hard Rocky (29. Januar 2007)

mr320 schrieb:


> Einfach nur GEIL. Kann mich garnicht sattsehen an dem Teil !!! Ich hoffe meins wird genauso. Hab aber leider die Teilesuche noch vor mir.
> Ich schätze mal das der Vorbau noch runter muss. Sieht schon arg lang aus. Und wenn ich mir die Meinungen der letzten beiden Bike Ausgaben so anschaue haben die auch überall nen kürzeren Vorbau drauf gehauen (sowohl beim Slayer SXC Canuck als auch beim Slayer 50 aus dem Vorjahr) Möchte mir eigentlich nen Atlas AM in 70mm zulegen. Gib mal ein paar Infos wenn Du die erste Tour hinter dir hast !!!
> 
> Übrigens Ich (auch Marco, auch 1,93, Auch SXC Canuck 20,5)  ??? ZUFALL ???
> ...



Hey Marco,
das ist kein Zufall ... so geile Bikes suchen sich ihre Fahrer (nicht umgekehrt!!!) und die Bikes haben natürlich auch Geschmack  
Info bez. Vorbaulänge folgt am kommenden Samstag wenn ich die Kiste mal richtig durch den Dreck gejagt habe. Habe zzt nen 110mm Deus-Vorbau dran, denke auch dass das etwas zuviel is aber ich muss das echt erst "erfahren" um mir ein Urteil bilden zu können. 
Mein HT is neben dem RM wie ein Kinderrad ... keine Ahnung wie ich damit jemals fahren konnte


----------



## Jako (30. Januar 2007)

super geile SXC hier  
@bestmove: ich würde von der Gabel die beiden hellblauen Ringe abziehen - habe ich bei meinem rot-silbernen Slayer 90 auch gemacht - ich meine dann sieht die Gabel schon viel besser aus.....und den gelben Warnaufkleber am Sitzrohr auch nicht vergessen.... Gruß Jako


----------



## bikulus (30. Januar 2007)

Hallo Slayer fans

kann mir jemand von euch sagen ob das SXC auch mit ner Pike noch gut funktioniert? Wird dann der Lenkwinkel zu steil? Oder auch anders gefragt, für welche Einbauhöhe ist denn der Rahmen ausgelegt?
Das alte Slayer wurde ja häufig mit Pike ausgerüstet.
Danke
Bikulus


----------



## Hard Rocky (30. Januar 2007)

soweit ich weiß hat sich zwischen dem New Slayer und dem SXC in der Geometire nichts getan.


----------



## Soulbrother (30. Januar 2007)

Ich glaube bikulus meint eher den Unterschied zwischen "OLD" Slayer und New Slayer bzw.Slayer SXC.!oder?

Ich persönliche halte eine Pike im New Slayer für unzureichend 

Also bei meinem New Slayer hatte ich zuerst eine All Mountain SL mit 150mm eingebaut-war mir aber dann doch vom Lenkwinkel etwas zu steil und von der Tretlagerhöhe zu flach,da ich des öfteren Wurzelkontakt mit den Pedalen hatte!

Jetzt fahre ich eine All Mountain SL1 mit 160mm und bin sehr zufrieden damit! 

Meiner Meinung nach sollten 160mm schon sein beim New Slayer/Slayer SXC !


----------



## bikulus (30. Januar 2007)

Hallo
also ich meine den Unterschied zwischen new slayer und SXC.
Mir ist schon klar, dass mit ner 160 er Gabel mit so 530/540mm Einbauhöhe das ganze besser ist, vor allem beim Abfahren. 
In diesem Fall gehts halt auch um das Gewicht, Bike soll für meine Freundin sein. Konflikt ist Gewicht möglichst klein, ok mit Pike, Lenkwinkel möglichst flach. Aber vieleicht wird das bike mit der Pike zu nervös? 
Bei ihrem Gewicht frage ich mich auch ob sie eine Lyrik vom federweg wirklich ausnutzt? Ich fahre selber ne Pike in meinem Freak und die nutze ich sher gut aus?
Bikulus


----------



## Hard Rocky (30. Januar 2007)

Wie wÃ¤r dann die Pace Fighter von Michael? 150mm normal und 90mm abgesenkt. Carbongabel ca. 1,7 / 1,8 kg. WÃ¤r ich nicht so ein fetter Sack hÃ¤tt ich die auch genommen. Preis liegt glaub so um die 700â¬ - wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (30. Januar 2007)

Bei der Pace Fighter ist die Einbauhöhe aber sehr niedrig und dann hat er die gleichen Probs wie bei ner Pike.


----------



## Radical_53 (30. Januar 2007)

Nu ja, zur Not kann man die Front ja noch durch einen großvolumigen Reifen und einen hohen Steuersatz entschärfen. Wenn man da einen leichten und leicht rollenden Reifen nimmt, paßt doch auch die Geo. Erst Recht, wenn man z.B. noch den Sag am Hinterbau evtl. etwas erhöht.


----------



## bikulus (30. Januar 2007)

and die Pace hab ich auch schon mal gedacht, aber bin mir echt nicht sicher ob die was taugt. Außerdem geht das ganze jetzt zu DT, Service Garantie, Händler??? Tja und wenn sie nicht höher baut??

Das mit dem Sag...hilft doch nicht wirklich wenns mal kniffelig steil bergab geht oder??

Anyhow, werden am kommenden WE ne Probefahrt machen, da ist ne Lyrik drin und dann schaun wir weiter

Danke
Bikulus


----------



## Hard Rocky (30. Januar 2007)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Bei der Pace Fighter ist die Einbauhöhe aber sehr niedrig und dann hat er die gleichen Probs wie bei ner Pike.



Nun da wäre ich jetzt nicht allzu traurig darüber wenn die Kiste vorne etwas runterkommt ... aber ich komm ja auch von ner ganz flachen Mühle. Mein Plan ist beim "normalen" Biken 130mm, berauf 100mm und bergrunter 160mm. 
Und die Pace ist halt auch richtig leicht, was das Bike sicherlich noch agiler macht.


----------



## SlayMe (30. Januar 2007)

Die Pace Fighter ist ne geile Gabel, versteh mich nicht falsch. Aber sie würde perfekt in mein old Slayer passen. Für das new Slayer würde ich sie nicht nehmen. Auch nicht die neue mit Steckachse.


----------



## Radical_53 (30. Januar 2007)

@bikulus: Nu ja, es hilft nicht wenn sie flott vom Rad runter und wieder rauf muß. Das ist klar. Wieso willst du ihr überhaupt so eine "relaxte" Sitzposition antun?
Ne leichte Gabel die richtig hoch baut, im Vergleich zum Rest, wirst du kaum finden, da das "normal" ja eher unerwünscht ist.
Evtl. läßt sich noch was mit der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme anstellen, daß das Heck weiter runter kommt.

@hardrocky: Nochmal ne Frage zu deiner Gabel: Hattest du die jetzt extra so lackieren lassen oder war das ein original Fox Farbton? Bin mit der Farbsuche noch nicht weitergekommen bisher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (30. Januar 2007)

Hard Rocky schrieb:


> Mein Plan ist beim "normalen" Biken 130mm, berauf 100mm und bergrunter 160mm.
> Und die Pace ist halt auch richtig leicht, was das Bike sicherlich noch agiler macht.


Hi Marco,
das war auch mein Vorhaben aber ich muss sagen, das bike klettert auch mit den 160mm sehr gut. Sofern du keine richtig steilen Rampen vor dir hast, wirst du wohl die 100mm nicht brauchen.


----------



## Hard Rocky (30. Januar 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> @hardrocky: Nochmal ne Frage zu deiner Gabel: Hattest du die jetzt extra so lackieren lassen oder war das ein original Fox Farbton? Bin mit der Farbsuche noch nicht weitergekommen bisher



Ich hab die extra von Fox so lackieren lassen ... ich glaub Hockeyweiß oder so schimpft sich das. Kanns Dir am Wochenende aber dann genauer sagen, oder Du rufst kurz mal beim Frank Kimmerle an, der weiß das bestimmt.

@ René: Klar das soll mir dann auch recht sein. Wobei ich selbst bei meinem flachen HT schon oftmals das Problem habe, dass mir die Front ansteigt. Haben hier doch einige Hügel mit 200hm und >15% Steigung. Is auf jeden Fall nicht verkehrt noch Reserven nach unten zu haben  
Was wiegt Dein Bike jetzt eigentlich?


----------



## pikachu (30. Januar 2007)

Hi,

war mit unterschiedlich langen Gabeln bei der Probefahrt unterwegs und bei der Pace hatte ich das Gefühl, dass das Rad sich agiler und leichter lenken lässt. 
Mit der Tretlagerhöhe kann ich leben.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## soederbohm (30. Januar 2007)

@bikulus
Du machst du ne Testfahrt am WE? Na mal sehe wer von uns zuerst beim Helmut vor der Tür steht ;-)


----------



## bestmove (30. Januar 2007)

Hard Rocky schrieb:


> Was wiegt Dein Bike jetzt eigentlich?



Das Bike wiegt theoretische 13,9Kg (inkl.Pedalen)  das muss aber im Praxistest noch bestätigt werden. Sobald ich eine Waage habe, werd ich es nochmal durchgeben und hoffentlich bestätigen.


----------



## Hard Rocky (30. Januar 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Das Bike wiegt theoretische 13,9Kg (inkl.Pedalen)  das muss aber im Praxistest noch bestätigt werden. Sobald ich eine Waage habe, werd ich es nochmal durchgeben und hoffentlich bestätigen.



Uff 13,9kg ... Respekt ,va auch noch mit dem fetten Reifen !


----------



## Jako (30. Januar 2007)

mit dem sattel, der kurbel und den reifen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es 13,9kg sind....... ein new slayer würde mit der ausstattung etwas über 15kg wiegen.....aber hoffentlich ist es so leicht......gruß jako


----------



## bestmove (30. Januar 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> mit dem sattel, der kurbel und den reifen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es 13,9kg sind....... ein new slayer würde mit der ausstattung etwas über 15kg wiegen.....aber hoffentlich ist es so leicht......gruß jako


Ehrlich gesagt, ist mir das selber nicht ganz geheuer  vielleicht hab ich auch was übersehen. Es ist auf jeden Fall spannend, ob die 13,xx zu halten ist. Wer Lust hat, kann ja mal nen Blick schmeißen ...


----------



## Radical_53 (30. Januar 2007)

Sind das Kataloggewichte oder selbst gewogene?

- Schnellspanner fehlen
- Züge fehlen

Mehr ist mir jetzt so auf Anhieb nicht aufgefallen, wenn der Rest soweit korrekt gewogen war


----------



## pikachu (30. Januar 2007)

Hi,

halbes Kilo hin oder her.
Nach der Tour nur zwei statt vier Weizen, dann passt es wieder  

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (30. Januar 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Sind das Kataloggewichte oder selbst gewogene?
> 
> - Schnellspanner fehlen
> - Züge fehlen
> ...


90% sind selbst gewogen ... vordere Steckachse ist bei der Gabel berücksichtigt. Ich komme mit dem jetzigem Gewicht sehr gut klar, daher ist es letzlich egal was es wirklich wiegt.


----------



## Radical_53 (30. Januar 2007)

Da hast du absolut Recht  Was die Waage sagt ist recht egal, solange es Spaß macht  
Ist halt nur für spätere "Tuning" Maßnahmen sinnvoll bzw. einfacher, wenn man jedes Gewicht exakt gewogen und aufgeschrieben hat. Dann findet man z.B. auch einfacher schwere Teile finden bzw. sieht, wo es evtl. leichtere Teile gäbe.


----------



## Jako (30. Januar 2007)

da ist ja doch einiges anders als ich gedacht habe...... ich glaube aber trotzdem das eine 14 vorne dran stehen wird..... ist aber bei so einem geilen bike auch sowas von egal !!!! mach dich nicht verrückt. hast du meinen vorschlag weiter oben gelesen? mach doch die 2 hellblauen ringe von der gabel ab dann klappts vielleicht doch mit der 13 vorne dran  gruß jako


----------



## bestmove (30. Januar 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> ... mach doch die 2 hellblauen ringe von der gabel ab dann klappts vielleicht doch mit der 13 vorne dran  gruß jako


  

Eventuell wenn die NorthShore mal ausgedient haben, ne feine Deus Kurbel ran und schon steht die 13


----------



## bikulus (30. Januar 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> @bikulus: Nu ja, es hilft nicht wenn sie flott vom Rad runter und wieder rauf muß. Das ist klar. Wieso willst du ihr überhaupt so eine "relaxte" Sitzposition antun?
> Ne leichte Gabel die richtig hoch baut, im Vergleich zum Rest, wirst du kaum finden, da das "normal" ja eher unerwünscht ist.
> Evtl. läßt sich noch was mit der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme anstellen, daß das Heck weiter runter kommt.
> 
> @hardrocky: Nochmal ne Frage zu deiner Gabel: Hattest du die jetzt extra so lackieren lassen oder war das ein original Fox Farbton? Bin mit der Farbsuche noch nicht weitergekommen bisher



Radical
was meinst denn  mit relaxt, das ist doch ideal für die Bikekontrolle, oder meinst du was anderes?

Soederbohm
wir wollten Freitag hin wenns Wetter mitspielt, wehe du bist damit unterwegs wenn wir kommen 
Bring doch deins Slayer mit für nen neten Vergleich!!


----------



## bikulus (30. Januar 2007)

pikachu schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> war mit unterschiedlich langen Gabeln bei der Probefahrt unterwegs und bei der Pace hatte ich das Gefühl, dass das Rad sich agiler und leichter lenken lässt.
> Mit der Tretlagerhöhe kann ich leben.
> ...



Hi Micha,
ja schätze das genau so ein, es bleibt halt die Frage wo da das Optimum ist, welche Gabel hast denn noch ausprobiert, wieviel Unterschied ist da gewesen?

Bikulus


----------



## pikachu (30. Januar 2007)

bikulus schrieb:


> Hi Micha,
> ja schätze das genau so ein, es bleibt halt die Frage wo da das Optimum ist, welche Gabel hast denn noch ausprobiert, wieviel Unterschied ist da gewesen?
> 
> Bikulus



Hi Bikulus,

es war z.B. eine von Marzocchi (genauer Typ, bin ich gerade überfragt) dabei, die wohl 2 cm höher baut aber nicht so agil beim Lenken war. Bei einer Fox hatte ich das gleiche Gefühl. Mit der Pace bin ich irgendwie am Besten zurecht gekommen.

Micha


----------



## soederbohm (30. Januar 2007)

Hi Bikulus,

wenn ihr nur vor dem Geschäft ne Runde auf und ab fahren wollt kein Act. Helmut soll einfach mal bei mir anrufen, wenn ihr bei ihm seid.
Wollt am Samstag oder so (je nach Wetter) ne kleine Tour damit fahren. Mal sehen...

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Radical_53 (31. Januar 2007)

@bikulus: Mit relaxed meine ich eine nach hinten verlagerte Sitzposition, die nicht gestreckt ist, und wo der Rahmen relativ "lasche" Winkel bekommt.
Das ist für mich aber nicht die optimale Position für eine gute Kontrolle  Es bringt Sicherheit bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten beim Abfahren, ist aber berghoch ein Krampf und in jeglicher engen Kehre, auf einem Singletrail usw. nicht so schick zu fahren wie wenn es etwas "spritziger" wäre.
Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr schon alles gefahren seid, aber so ein Rad sollte man nicht mit der Position auf einer CC-Rennfeile vergleichen  Ist schon eine komplett andere Sache! Und ich denk echt, daß es deiner holden Maid weniger Spaß macht wenn sie da zu chopper-mäßig auf dem Rad hängt. Wenn sie bergab Angst hat soll sie halt langsamer fahren oder schieben, geht auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hard Rocky (31. Januar 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt, ist mir das selber nicht ganz geheuer  vielleicht hab ich auch was übersehen. Es ist auf jeden Fall spannend, ob die 13,xx zu halten ist. Wer Lust hat, kann ja mal nen Blick schmeißen ...



Hi René,
nicht böse sein aber ich konfrontiere Dich jetzt mit einer schlimmen Überaschung ... Du hast vergessen den vorderen Reifen zu addieren ... +630 Gramm ... volle Deckung! Aber nicht schlimm, jetzt wiegen unsere Bikes gleich viel


----------



## bestmove (31. Januar 2007)

Hard Rocky schrieb:


> Hi René,
> nicht böse sein aber ich konfrontiere Dich jetzt mit einer schlimmen Überaschung ... Du hast vergessen den vorderen Reifen zu addieren ... +630 Gramm ... volle Deckung! Aber nicht schlimm, jetzt wiegen unsere Bikes gleich viel


Doch nen Fehler in der Matrix, danke für den Hinweis Marco. Also lieg ich nun auch um die 14,5 kg ... aber wie gesagt, is nicht wirklich wichtig.


----------



## bikulus (31. Januar 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> @bikulus: Mit relaxed meine ich eine nach hinten verlagerte Sitzposition, die nicht gestreckt ist, und wo der Rahmen relativ "lasche" Winkel bekommt.
> Das ist für mich aber nicht die optimale Position für eine gute Kontrolle  Es bringt Sicherheit bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten beim Abfahren, ist aber berghoch ein Krampf und in jeglicher engen Kehre, auf einem Singletrail usw. nicht so schick zu fahren wie wenn es etwas "spritziger" wäre.
> Ich weiß ja nicht was ihr schon alles gefahren seid, aber so ein Rad sollte man nicht mit der Position auf einer CC-Rennfeile vergleichen  Ist schon eine komplett andere Sache! Und ich denk echt, daß es deiner holden Maid weniger Spaß macht wenn sie da zu chopper-mäßig auf dem Rad hängt. Wenn sie bergab Angst hat soll sie halt langsamer fahren oder schieben, geht auch



HI Radical
find ich lustig, den Ausdruck chopper mäßig hat meine Maid auch gebraucht, und das gefällt ihr.
Ein Hintergrund dieser Einschätzung war, dass wir beide mal ein Nomad getestet haben und das wärs gewesen, aber das Teil ist sau teuer und ist optisch nicht jedermanns/fraus Sache

Du hast natürlich recht, je mehr chopper desto schlecht und dann wird das Ding nicht mehr fahrbar. Ideal wäre halt, wenn man so ein paar nette Bikes direkt vertgleichen kann am selben Tag.
Aber vielleicht muß man sich auch an ein Bike erst ne Zeit lang gewöhnen??
Bei meinem Freak wars jedenfalls so, ich hatte es ein WE zum Test und es war klar das wird es werden...meine Maid kommt damit nicht klar 
Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## Radical_53 (31. Januar 2007)

Gewöhnen kann man sich dran, klar. Aber das ändert halt die eigentlichen Fahreigenschaften nicht. Man kaschiert es z.T. mit der Zeit automatisch, aber man macht es damit nicht ungeschehen. 
Daß sie gerne ne aufrechte und bequeme Sitzposition hat, nicht zu gestreckt, kann man ja nachvollziehen. Aber flache Winkel und besonders hohe Front, das find ich eher schräg


----------



## XChris (31. Januar 2007)

So...nun ist meines auch da 

Es ist ein SXC 70 in 19 Zoll geworden

Mein Traumbike! Das weiß sieht in original total klasse aus, weil es dezent metallic ist.

Zum Thema Gewicht muss ich allerdings eine ziemlich hohe Zahl nennen.
Ich habe allerdings 2 Fat-Albert aufziehen lassen und NOCH einen 400g!!! schweren Downhill-Vorbau drauf (mein Wunschvorbau war noch nicht angekommen)
Inkl. Shimano DX Plattform-Pedalen wiegt das gute Stück z.Zt 15,5Kg !  
Hm.. Da heißt es tunen oder gut trainieren


----------



## Radical_53 (31. Januar 2007)

Mach doch mal ein anständiges Bild statt dieser Briefmarke  Unanständig so ein schönes Bike nicht richtig zu präsentieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (31. Januar 2007)

Hey, Glückwunsch!! Das "weiß" ist wirklich sehr schön, vor allem hats auch fliegende maple leafs  aber das Bildchen isn bissl klein und unscharf ...


----------



## Hard Rocky (31. Januar 2007)

Na dann willkommen im Club! Das weiße SXC ist einfach wunderbar ... hoffe auch auf mehr und va detailliertere Bilder!


----------



## TurboLenzen (31. Januar 2007)

Sehr fein!
Hast du das Komplett Bike genommen oder nur den Rahmen und dann aufgebaut? Sieht nämlich sehr nach Serie aus bis auf paar Kleinigkeiten..

Gruß und Viel (sehr viel) Spaß mit deinem Würger..


----------



## Hard Rocky (31. Januar 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Sehr fein!
> Hast du das Komplett Bike genommen oder nur den Rahmen und dann aufgebaut? Sieht nämlich sehr nach Serie aus bis auf paar Kleinigkeiten..
> 
> Gruß und Viel (sehr viel) Spaß mit deinem Würger..




Hmm, also Würger ist vielleicht in dem Zusammenhang nicht so passend als Übersetzung, oder? Mörder passt da schon eher ... weils mördergeil ist


----------



## pikachu (31. Januar 2007)

XChris schrieb:


> So...nun ist meines auch da
> 
> Es ist ein SXC 70 in 19 Zoll geworden
> 
> ...




Hi XChris,

dei Slayer sieht ja fast aus wie meins  
Viel Spaß damit.

Micha

Ps: Hab mir ne Waage ersteigert und werde dann auch mal nach dem aktuellen Gewicht sehen.


----------



## Radical_53 (31. Januar 2007)

Metallic-weiß... sehr lecker 

Nur schade daß Rocky nicht mit Details zu den Farben und Lacken heraus rückt. Hat nicht einer einen guten Draht zu einem Dealer? Was machen die, wenn jemand einen Steinschlag oder eine Kettenstrebe frisch lackiert haben möchte? Augenmaß?


----------



## xtobix (1. Februar 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Nur schade daß Rocky nicht mit Details zu den Farben und Lacken heraus rückt. Hat nicht einer einen guten Draht zu einem Dealer? Was machen die, wenn jemand einen Steinschlag oder eine Kettenstrebe frisch lackiert haben möchte? Augenmaß?



hehe ich hab es durch wegen einer gabel die ich lackiert haben wollte. 
da schickte der lacker-meister seinen lehrling mit 6 farbfächer. nur für weiß!!! und die große suche begann 

ach ja bitte mehr bilder. vor allem details vom rahmen!!! danke


----------



## Radical_53 (1. Februar 2007)

Ajo, ich mein es gibt halt nicht nur zweieinhalb Farben die denen da zur Verfügung stehen! Und normalerweise bekommt der Lackierbetrieb halt die Informationen, daß er mit seiner Mischanlage die Farbe die gesucht wird aus diveren Grundtönen zusammen stellt. 
Ich würd das hier halt ungern dem Zufall überlassen, und grad wo ich das mit dem metallic gelesen hab (das kam mir vorher auf den Bildern schon so vor, gut daß es sich bestätigt hat!), würd ich die Gabel dann halt ungern in reinweiß haben... nur: Rocky rückt nix raus


----------



## Hard Rocky (1. Februar 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Ajo, ich mein es gibt halt nicht nur zweieinhalb Farben die denen da zur Verfügung stehen! Und normalerweise bekommt der Lackierbetrieb halt die Informationen, daß er mit seiner Mischanlage die Farbe die gesucht wird aus diveren Grundtönen zusammen stellt.
> Ich würd das hier halt ungern dem Zufall überlassen, und grad wo ich das mit dem metallic gelesen hab (das kam mir vorher auf den Bildern schon so vor, gut daß es sich bestätigt hat!), würd ich die Gabel dann halt ungern in reinweiß haben... nur: Rocky rückt nix raus



??? hab Dir doch geschreiben was ich weiß ... Hockeyweiß nennt ich die Farbe glaub, die ich an der Gabel hab. Farbcode hab ich keinen, aber evtl. bei Frank Kimmerle anrufen, vielleicht weiß der es genauer ... er hat die Gabel bestellt. Kannst gerne auch auf mich verweißen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Radical_53 (1. Februar 2007)

Sorry, war ne blöde Abkürzung meinerseits  Ich meinte Rocky Mountain  

Daß du mir die Farbe genannt hast, weiß ich ja. Ich hab halt mal beim Importeur nachgefragt, und die bekommen auch den genauen Farbcode nicht, den RM direkt verwendet. Angeblich irgend eine Spezial-Farbe... 

Die Gabel in einem halbwegs passenden Weiß zu kriegen sollte kein Thema sein, aber eben exakt die Farbe des Hinterbaus zu bekommen ist die Frage, deren Antwort ich noch suche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hard Rocky (1. Februar 2007)

Ahso, na ist ja auch ein "dummer" Name.
Aber wenn Du genau dieselbe Farbe haben magst, dann wird Dir wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben als wirklich mit nem Farbfächer die Farbe auszuwählen.

Ich denke 95% gleich genügt auch, da zwischen dem Weiß der Gabel und dem des Bikes ja immer noch ne Menge rot ist. Beim Slayer SXC70 wäre das evtl. schon eher ein Thema.


----------



## Radical_53 (1. Februar 2007)

Ja, ich will's halt auf jeden Fall probieren. Das ist es mir dann doch wert, zudem hab ich ja sonst keine weißen Teile am Rad.


----------



## pikachu (2. Februar 2007)

Hi,

Heute ist die Waage gekommen und ich hab dann gleich das Slayer rangehängt.

13,8 K mit Pedalen







Gruß
Micha


----------



## furziy (2. Februar 2007)

Ciao

@pikachu
Geiles Bike!
Was kannst du von der Pace Gabel berichten? Ist sie genügend verwindungssteif? 

Gruss


----------



## pikachu (2. Februar 2007)

furziy schrieb:


> Ciao
> 
> @pikachu
> Geiles Bike!
> ...



Bin noch keinen Meter damit gefahren  
Am Sonntag dreh ich aber mal ne Runde, vielleicht kann ich dann was zu der Gabel sagen.

Micha


----------



## Radical_53 (2. Februar 2007)

Gewicht ist für die Teile echt mal in Ordnung  Schick ist es geworden!


----------



## Hard Rocky (3. Februar 2007)

Wow, 13,8 ... Respekt ... da merkt man schon die 500Gramm weniger von der Gabel und Deine M4 is glaub auch noch knapp 200 Gramm leichter als meine FR. Dafür hab ich mittlerweile schon 9kg an mir abgespeckt 

ich rüste jetzt mein Bike und zum Mittag gehts raus in Dreck  
Erster Popometerbericht folgt asap.


----------



## Radical_53 (3. Februar 2007)

Seit du das Rad hast?  Mensch das ist mal fix  

PS: Wo's um die Gewichte ging: Ich hab mir grob 12kg + Reifen als Ziel gesetzt... mal schaun was draus wird


----------



## Hard Rocky (3. Februar 2007)

@ Radical: neenee, seit Anfang Dezember ... Ziel sind aber nochmal 6kg  

So nun zum ersten Fahrbericht:
Der SXC ist ganz anders als mein Heavy Tools, unglaublich aber ich hätte mir den Umstieg auf ein Fully nicht so extrem vorgestellt. Das SXC ist nicht so agil und spritzig wie das HT, dafür aber umso genauer zu handeln (dem breiten Lenker sei Dank). Durch die (sehr viel) aufrechtere Haltung is es zudem wesentlich relaxter, auch wenn mir der neue (harte) Sattel noch etwas zu schaffen gemacht hat. Beim Antritt kann das SXC meinem Hardteil nicht das Wasser reichen aber es liegen nun auch keine Welten dazwischen. Gleiches gilt auch für bergauffahrten. Die richtigen Vorteile des SXC liegen aber va im Gelände, die Federung schluckt Löcher und Äste, die ich zuvor nur mit einem Sprung bezwingen konnte. Va bergab ist das Bike derart gut zu handeln und Dank der Hopes absolut perfekt zu kontrollieren (und es ging heute scheißsteil runter). Den Dämpfer muss ich bei den kommenden Fahrten noch etwas härter einstellen, ab und an hat es (für meinen Poppometer) doch noch stark gewippt, ist aber sicher auch Gewöhnungssache. Von der Fox bin ich absolut begeistert, steif und schluckt alles was im Weg ist. Apropos Steifigkeit, das gilt nicht nur für die Gabel sondern für den ganz Rahmen, kein Vergleich zu meinem HT. Ansonsten hab ich noch das Problem, dass ich mit meinem Schuh ab und zu an der Carbonstrebe langgeschrammt bin, eine Schutzfolie hat Abhilfe geschafft. Der Vorbau (110mm) hat mir keine Probleme bereitet, im Gegenteil kam damit sehr gut zurecht.

So und nun noch ein Bild nach der Tour ... war ziemlich schmodderig da draussen ... so wie es sein muss  



bitte keine Kommentare zu der hässlichen gelben Haube da hinten  

morgen gehts wieder auf die Piste ... to be continued ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pikachu (4. Februar 2007)

So, die ersten Kilometer habe ich nun abgespult und Einige Dinge sind mir dabei aufgefallen.

Da es ziemlich matschig war, sind nur relativ gute Wege unter die Stollen genommen worden.

Hatte immer ein gutes Gefühl beim Fahren, stabiler Geradeauslauf und kein Wackeln in den Kurven. Läuft wie auf Schienen. 
Hinterbau arbeitet sehr sensibel und Bergauf war kein Gewippe feststellbar.
Gabel muss aber noch ein wenig weicher eingestellt werden.

Überfahren einiger Hindernisse ging ohne Aufsetzen und beim Treppenfahren hatte ich auch ein gutes Gefühl.

Eine Steilabfahrt auf rutschigem Untergrund wurde ohne Probleme gemeistert. 

beim bergauffahren im Stehen bin ich öfters an die Carbonstreben gestoßen, die als nächstes mit 3M-Folie beklebt werden.

Flaschenhalter lässt sich nicht vernünftig montieren (nach ner passenden Lösung wird noch gesucht) und die Montage der Pumpe versaut das Erscheinungsbild (auch hier suche ich noch nach einer guten Alternative).

Alles in allem erst mal ne positive Ausfahrt.






Gruß
Micha


----------



## Dome_2001 (4. Februar 2007)

Voller neid schaue ich auf die im Schlamm gesuhlten SXC's. Komme diese Wochende nicht dazu radeln zu gehen .. hoffe Ihr hattet bei dem Wetter entsprechend viel spaß


----------



## Hard Rocky (4. Februar 2007)

@ Micha: bist Du Indoor gefahren?  

@ dome: und wie!  

So 2te Schlammtour heute gemacht, Bike schaut schon wieder aus wie Sau.  Dämpfer heute mit 1bar mehr (jetzt 17bar) und auch mit der Zugstufe und dem Antiwippdingens bissel rumgespielt. Deutliche Verbesserung zu gestern ... es wird. Die Schaltung hat sich mittlerweile auch gebessert, nur noch 2 Ghostshifts heute ...so langsam gewöhnt sich die Kette an mich und die Kettenblätter (bis heute allerdings das Kleene noch unbenutzt). Sattel und A.... gewöhnen sich auch schon aneinander. Das mit dem "auf Schienen" kann ich nur bestätigen, außer wenns mal richtig matschig wurde bergrunter bin ich bzw. die Nobbies ins Schwimmen gekommen. Das zeigt mir u.a. auch, dass das Rocky viel mehr ermöglicht als mein HT, dort habe ich die Grenzen der Nobbies noch nicht erfahren.
Ach ja ... putzen ohne Schlauch ist ne echte Qual, zu viele Winkel und Ecken, wo man nicht gescheit rankommt.

Und das beste zum Schluss:

DEUTSCHLAND IST HANDBALLWELTMEISTER !!!


----------



## Xexano (4. Februar 2007)

Hey Hard Rocky, probier doch mal, statt die Nobby Nics bspw. die Big Betties auszuprobieren. 

Mag jetzt vielleicht weniger tourentauglicher sein (das ist dir glaube ich wichtiger, oder?), aber diese Reifen würden bei der Abfahrt erst richtig punkten... 
Und die meisten Rockies sind beim bergabfahren richtige Spaßmaschinen. 
Es wäre also meiner Meinung nach eine Überlegung wert, die Reifen einen Tick mehr Richtung Freeride zu schieben.


----------



## pikachu (5. Februar 2007)

Hard Rocky schrieb:


> @ Micha: bist Du Indoor gefahren?
> 
> @ dome: und wie!
> 
> ...



@Hardrocky   Grrrrh
Wollte meinem Slayer bei der ersten Ausfahrt nicht zu viel Dreck zumuten  
Bätsch, hatte dafür nen Schlauch zum Reinigen. 

Micha


----------



## Radical_53 (5. Februar 2007)

@hard rocky: Hm, da du ja vom Hardtail kommst würd ich mir da eine Strategie zurecht legen, wie du die ganze Fuhre am Besten nach und nach abstimmen kannst. Sonst verliert man sich in dem Wald an Knöpfchen, Reglern und Drücken.
Bzgl. der Reifen kann ich dir als ähnlich schwerer Fahrer nur empfehlen, vorn mal weniger Druck zu fahren.
Den Nobby nutze ich normal mit 1.2-1.3bar, da hat er deutlich mehr Grip als mit über 2 bar, wo er quasi gar nicht funktioniert. Ich fahre das Ganze zwar noch mit Tubeless-Kit, aber das sollte normal auch mit Schlauch funktionieren. Würde ich, bevor die Reifen runter kommen, auf jeden Fall mal probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hard Rocky (5. Februar 2007)

@ Xexano und Radical: genau, Tourentauglichkeit steht bei mir ganz klar im Vordergrund. Das mit dem Druckablassen werd ich aber bei der nächsten Ausfahrt mal probieren. Auf der andern Kante, bei dem Matsch am Wochenende hatte ich auch nicht gerade die Erwartung, dass da überhaupt ein Reifen gut hält, war schon richtig "saftig" der Schönbuch.  
@ Radical: mit den Knöpfchen usw. hast Du sicher recht, da muss ich mich erst langsam rantasten und va nicht zuviel auf einmal rumstellen.  
@ Micha: ich beneide Dich um den Schlauch


----------



## Radical_53 (5. Februar 2007)

Mein ja nur, weil man sich da echt schnell in den Einstellungen verläuft und am End mit was total Verkorkstem dasteht. Am Besten Änderung nach und nach probieren, fahren, und aufschreiben (was wurde geändert, wie hat sich's angefühlt). Die Standardeinstellung steht ja zum Glück im Handbuch (auch wenn's nur ne CD ist...).

Mit dem Druck ist mir beim Nobby halt sehr extrem aufgefallen. Ich hatte den erst auf knapp über 2bar gefahren, was ich für mein Gewicht niedrig fand. Fuhr sich nur mies, und ich dachte erst die Zeitungen hätten sich wieder bestechen lassen  Dann stand das Rad, mein Tubeless-Kram war noch nicht ganz dicht und bei der nächsten Ausfahrt war ich dann mit viel weniger Druck unterwegs. Das fuhr sich klasse! Aufgefallen ist mir das dann, als ich den Druck gecheckt habe. Der Grat ist zwar schmal, denn drunter fährt es sich wabbelig und drüber ohne Grip, aber solange man weiß wonach man suchen muß findet man da einen sehr feinen Kompromiss mit guter Lenkpräzision und sauberem Grip 

PS: Zum Fahrwerks-Setup evtl. als Tip: Erstmal den Druck passend einstellen daß nur der Sag paßt. Dann die Zugstufe vorn und hinten so einstellen, daß bei gleichmäßigem Drücken im Stand vo/hi ein ähnlich schnelles/langsames Ausfedern da ist. Und dann beim Fahren langsam mit den Druckstufen vorn sowie PPD/Progression hinten herum spielen.


----------



## pikachu (11. Februar 2007)

Scheiß Wetter  

Regen, Regen, Regen und alles matschig.
Wollte heute Morgen ne schöne Runde drehen, bin dann aber im vollen Schiff nach einer Stund nach Hause gefahren 
Hab noch per Selbstaulöser ein paar Bildchen geschossen.

Video ca. 8 MB

Micha


----------



## Radical_53 (11. Februar 2007)

Schick gemacht das Filmchen, hat was! 

Bei dem Wetter kann man sich ja fast freuen, wenn das Rad noch nicht fertig ist...


----------



## bestmove (11. Februar 2007)

pikachu schrieb:


> Scheiß Wetter
> 
> Regen, Regen, Regen und alles matschig.
> Wollte heute Morgen ne schöne Runde drehen, bin dann aber im vollen Schiff nach einer Stund nach Hause gefahren
> ...



  nur geil  auf was man alles kommt, wenns nur regnet ... aber echt witzisch


----------



## Xexano (11. Februar 2007)

Lustiges Video

Und gee.. mir fällt grad auf: So ein weißes Slayer mit einer 66 Gabel würde sich gut neben meinem RMX harmonieren...

Nur harmoniert sich das nicht mit meinem Konto.. schade


----------



## Hard Rocky (11. Februar 2007)

ja witziges Videole - war bei Dir also ähnlich matschig wie bei mir ... habs 3 Std ausgehalten aber zum Schluss wurds echt eklig. So langsam komm ich mit dem ganze Gefederdinges richtig gut klar. Das eine Bar mehr im Dämpfer hat sich sehr gut ausgewirkt, auch das Wippen hab ich nun ganz gut im Griff. Dann hab ich versuchsweise noch meine Pedale (Crankbrothers Candy SL) gegen Time Attacks getauscht. In jeder Hinsicht ein Fortschritt, Einklicken, Schmutzfreihaltung und va Griffigkeit ausgeklickt ist deutlich besser. Gut 200Gramm kosten mich die Teile aber das isses allemal wert.
so far ...


----------



## bestmove (11. Februar 2007)

Hi Marco,
was hast du drin im DHX? ... und wieviel Druck entweicht beim abdrehen der Pumpe? Ich fahr im Moment 18bar und 13bar im Piggy Pack.


----------



## Radical_53 (11. Februar 2007)

@hard rocky: Griffigkeit kann man ja nachvollziehen, aber wieso Schmutz und Einklicken? Hatte da bisher noch keine stressfreieren Pedale als die CB!


----------



## zena (11. Februar 2007)

hallo jungs,
mich würde mal interessieren ob ihr mir nähere angaben machen könntet zum slayer sxc lady (das ding in mint). gewicht, preis und die fahreigenschaften.
ist die marzocchi all mountain 1 ne stahlfeder oder luftgabel?

danke zena


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (11. Februar 2007)

Die 2007er All Mountain SL1 und die 2006er All Mountain 1 sind beides Luftgabeln. 

Zum SXC Lady sollte eigentlich ein Testbericht in einer der letzten Mountain Bike Ausgaben gewesen sein. Meine aber es wäre nur die Ausstattung lady-specific, der Rahmen ist wohl wie ein kleines "normales" SXC wenn ich's recht im Gedächtnis habe. Preis entsprechend dann wohl auch wie die Herren-Versionen.


----------



## zena (11. Februar 2007)

ja hast recht. die männer und frauen sxc rahmen sind identisch. preis hab ich herausgefunden: 3500euro...   
was kostet eigentlich der rahmen mit dem rp23 dämpfer?
ist das bike noch gut tourentauglich oder überwiegend nur zum dh prädestiniert?  
ich muss es unbedingt testfahren    

tschüsskchen
zena


----------



## Radical_53 (11. Februar 2007)

Der Rahmen sollte an sich irgendwo bei grob 2000â¬ liegen. Die Geometrie an sich ist schon noch tourentauglich, wobei ich zugeben muÃ daÃ ich auf meinen Rahmen noch warten  Mein jetziges Bike ist von der Geo her sehr Ã¤hnlich, und mit passenden Parts kann man damit noch sehr gut umher trollen. 
DH soll es ja gerade nicht sein, weswegen Rocky es "SXC", Super Cross Country, genannt hat. Den bisherigen Berichten nach kommt das auch sehr gut hin  Halt irgendwo zwischen den Marketing-Begriffen Enduro und All-Mountain.


----------



## zena (11. Februar 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> mit passenden Parts kann man damit noch sehr gut umher trollen.
> DH soll es ja gerade nicht sein, weswegen Rocky es "SXC", Super Cross Country, genannt hat. Den bisherigen Berichten nach kommt das auch sehr gut hin  Halt irgendwo zwischen den Marketing-Begriffen Enduro und All-Mountain.



umhertrollen ist genau der richtige begriff für meine art zu biken  
ich fahr momentan mit nem canyon nerve es7 rum dessen all-mountain eigenschaften echt super sind. bissle schmalbrüstig ist es trotzdem da die fox talas bei sehr steilen dh-hängen zu sehr in die knie geht. und das lange oberrohr verstärkt die überschlagsgefühle. 
eigentlich brauche ich gar keine 160mm federweg vorne. wie arbeitet die marzocchi eigentlich in der abgesenkten stellung?

zena


----------



## Radical_53 (11. Februar 2007)

Jau, bei der Länge muß man eben abwägen. Sehr kurz ist prima für DH, lang ist gut für berghoch. Meine Lösung für das Problem ist ein längeres Oberrohr mit einem kurzen Vorbau, garniert mit einer absenkbaren Gabel. Damit kann man, wie ich finde, soweit alles gut und nahe am Optimum fahren. 
Bzgl. der MZ kann ich dir da wenig sagen, da ich auch eine Talas habe und die ja bekanntlich auch abgesenkt noch gut funktioniert. Das war mir wichtig. Bei MZ bin ich bzgl. der angegebenen Gewichte zu mißtrauisch, drum hab ich lieber zur bewährten 36 gegriffen (hatte vorher die 06er Van, mit der war ich sehr zufrieden).


----------



## pikachu (11. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> umhertrollen ist genau der richtige begriff für meine art zu biken
> ich fahr momentan mit nem canyon nerve es7 rum dessen all-mountain eigenschaften echt super sind. bissle schmalbrüstig ist es trotzdem da die fox talas bei sehr steilen dh-hängen zu sehr in die knie geht. und das lange oberrohr verstärkt die überschlagsgefühle.
> eigentlich brauche ich gar keine 160mm federweg vorne. wie arbeitet die marzocchi eigentlich in der abgesenkten stellung?
> 
> zena



Servus Zena,

meine Kollegin hat letzte Woche ihr Slayer SXC in 16 Zoll bekommen (nicht das Grüne, sondern der normale Rahemn in rot-weiß). In ein paar Tagen kann Sie sicherlich Einiges zum Thema "Slayer SXC" sagen".
Ich war jetzt zwei mal mit meinem Slayer unterwegs und denke, dass es auch tourentauglich ist.
Wenn nun endlich mal das Wetter besser wird, können auch längere Ausflüge unternommen und entsprechende Info's geliefert werden.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## zena (12. Februar 2007)

hallo micha,

das find ich klasse dass deine kollegin den slayer hat. bitte sie drum dir infos übers handling mitzuteilen sobald sie es getestet hat.hat sie etwa die special-edition mit den ahorn-blättern.    auch hanben wollen...
naja wie schon geschrieben, mit meinem canyon komm ich weitestgehend zurecht aber da ich ab und an kleine stufen springe hab ich die befürchtung dass die talas es mir nicht mehr lange danken wird  

bitte schreibt mir die eindrücke übers fahrverhalten sobald ihrs getestet habt.

grüße
zena


----------



## pikachu (12. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> hallo micha,
> 
> das find ich klasse dass deine kollegin den slayer hat. bitte sie drum dir infos übers handling mitzuteilen sobald sie es getestet hat.hat sie etwa die special-edition mit den ahorn-blättern.    auch hanben wollen...
> naja wie schon geschrieben, mit meinem canyon komm ich weitestgehend zurecht aber da ich ab und an kleine stufen springe hab ich die befürchtung dass die talas es mir nicht mehr lange danken wird
> ...



Hi Zena,

könnte unter Umständen noch ein paar Tage dauern bist du genauere Info's bekommst, da die Kollegin zur Zeit Knieprobleme hat und nicht radeln kann 
Sie hat aber das Slayer ohne Ahornblätter 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Hard Rocky (12. Februar 2007)

@ René: hab 17 bar im Dämpfer, knapp 1 bar Druckverlust beim Abziehen der Pumpe ... gepumt wird also auf knapp 18bar ... für mittlerweile 94kg Kampfgewicht.

@ Radical: hatte mit den (total verdreckten) Candys am Samstag das Problem, dass ich links gar nicht reingekommen bin, erst nach ner halben Trinkflasche Wasser hat sichs so langsam gelöst. Aber auch das normale Einklicken empfand ich als relativ feste, wobei die Teile ja auch neu waren und bestimmt noch besser funktionieren wenn sie etwas in Gebrauch sind.

Von meinem HT kommend empfinde ich das SXC als äußerst tourentauglich, deutlich aufrechtere Haltung, deutlich effizienteres Treten und durch die Federung entsprechend komfortabel, die brachiale Bremsgewalt nicht zu vergessen! ... sagen wirs mal so, jetzt hab ich keine Gründe mehr irgendwas aufs Bike zu schieben wenn ich fix und fertig in Italien ankomme  

Zum Thema Knieprobleme: Seit dem SXC sind diese Vergangenheit ... 3mal aufs Holz klopf.

@Zena ... aber Ahornblätter müssen schon sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pikachu (12. Februar 2007)

Hi,

Ahornblätter sehen nett aus, aber 300 Euro Aufpreis ist auch ein Wort.
Aber wenn ich's mir recht überlege, kommt es bei diesen Preidimensionen auf 300 Euro auch nicht mehr an  

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Radical_53 (12. Februar 2007)

@pikachu: So hab ich mir das bei meiner Order auch gedacht. Sind zwar abartige Dimensionen an sich, aber was soll's 

@hard rocky: Ich hab immer SPD von Shimano gefahren und war dann von den CB sehr begeistert. Meine Bikes laufen normal im Winter vom Stapel, entsprechend schau ich mir die Leistung von Reifen und z.B. auch Pedalen gern im Schnee an. Da hatte ich mit den CB deutlich weniger Probleme. Die Candy haben natürlich eine sehr kleine Aufstandsfläche, also für ausgeklicktes Fahren bei großen Fahrern und entsprechend großen Füßen  nicht so geeignet.
Idee: CB Mallet M, 460g und mit Ti-Achsen von den Candy ca. 400g (so bin ich das letztes Jahr gefahren). Neues Modell für dieses Jahr die CB Acid, die wiegen in der Top-Version 360g ohne Ti-Achse (gibt noch keine  ) und sind nur etwas kleiner, haben dafür aber ein riesiges Loch um den Schneebesen, daß jeglicher Dreck direkt rausfallen kann.


----------



## bestmove (12. Februar 2007)

Hard Rocky schrieb:


> @ René: hab 17 bar im Dämpfer, knapp 1 bar Druckverlust beim Abziehen der Pumpe ... gepumt wird also auf knapp 18bar ... für mittlerweile 94kg Kampfgewicht.


Dann haben wir so ziemlich die gleichen Werte ... wieviel bar hast du im Piggy Pack? 



			
				Radical_53 schrieb:
			
		

> ... So hab ich mir das bei meiner Order auch gedacht. Sind zwar abartige Dimensionen an sich, aber was soll's


Tja du sagst es ...  Augen zu und durch 

@pikachu
Was fährst du fürn Druck? Würde mich mal interessieren, wie Ihr euer Setup eingestellt habt um eventuell einige Tendenzen oder Anregungen für die Feinjustage zu bekommen.


----------



## Radical_53 (12. Februar 2007)

Wobei ich gerade noch einen Augen-Öffner vor mir habe, den ich keinem "Selbstbauer" empfehlen kann: Eine Liste, wo auch die Preise drin stehen... Ich hatte immer eine Gewichtsliste vom Rad, mit jedem Teil drin, und bin das jetzt für's Rocky am Erneuern. Dachte ich mir so, schreibst die Preise gleich dabei. Aber das tut mal so richtig weh... kann nur hoffen, daß meine Frau das Dokument nie auch nur von der Ferne zu sehen bekommt


----------



## bestmove (12. Februar 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Wobei ich gerade noch einen Augen-Öffner vor mir habe, den ich keinem "Selbstbauer" empfehlen kann: Eine Liste, wo auch die Preise drin stehen... Ich hatte immer eine Gewichtsliste vom Rad, mit jedem Teil drin, und bin das jetzt für's Rocky am Erneuern. Dachte ich mir so, schreibst die Preise gleich dabei. Aber das tut mal so richtig weh... *kann nur hoffen, daß meine Frau das Dokument nie auch nur von der Ferne zu sehen bekommt*



 100%ig! Das kann ein ganzes Leben verändern ...


----------



## Radical_53 (12. Februar 2007)

Vor allem könnte der exzessive Einsatz von Haushaltsgeräten die Kopfform nachhaltig verändern  Ich wollte halt mal wissen was ich so "gespart" habe und hab zu dem Zweck die UVPs mit meinen gezahlten Preisen gegenüber gestellt. Noch sind nicht alle Teile in der Liste und der Endpreis geht durch die Decke... das wäre sicher mein Todesurteil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pikachu (12. Februar 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Dann haben wir so ziemlich die gleichen Werte ... wieviel bar hast du im Piggy Pack?
> 
> 
> Tja du sagst es ...  Augen zu und durch
> ...



Bin ich gerade überfragt. Mein Radhändler hat ziemlich lang rumgetüftelt und den Dämpfer auf mein Gewicht eingestellt. Erstmal passt es so.
Ich werde aber mal die Pumpe ansetzen um zu sehen, wieviel Druck drin ist.

Ich melde mich dann, wenn ich neue Info's habe.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Xexano (12. Februar 2007)

Hard Rocky schrieb:


> @ René: hab 17 bar im Dämpfer, knapp 1 bar Druckverlust beim Abziehen der Pumpe ... gepumt wird also auf knapp 18bar ... für mittlerweile 94kg Kampfgewicht.



 Ist das bei den Dämpfern (egal ob Air (RP3) oder Feder (DHX 5.0)?) grundsätzlich immer so, dass man beim Abziehen GANZE 1 Bar verliert?


----------



## Radical_53 (12. Februar 2007)

Mit einer normalen Pumpe ja. Da hilft das Reset Airport, daß man keinen Luftverlust mehr hat.


----------



## bestmove (12. Februar 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Mit einer normalen Pumpe ja. Da hilft das Reset Airport, daß man keinen Luftverlust mehr hat.



Man lernt nie aus - klasse Info  

Reset Airport:
ein Ventilanschluss für Federgabeln & Dämpfer wo beim abziehen absolut keine Luft entweicht. Einfach zu bedienen ...


----------



## Radical_53 (12. Februar 2007)

Ganz genau  Damit verliert man halt nur das kleine bissl Luft, was direkt zwischen Ventil und dem Airport drin ist, und nicht die große Menge. Macht ein effektives Befüllen deutlich einfacher, da man nicht so stark grübeln muß ob der Druck nu stimmt oder nicht. 
Ich brauch halt für meinen Dämpfer auch einen recht hohen Druck, entsprechend ging mir ohne den Airport immer eine ganze Menge Luft flöten. Da ist's dann eben mehr als schwer, sinnvoll den Druck im Dämpfer zu ändern.


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Februar 2007)

zena schrieb:


> hallo jungs,
> mich würde mal interessieren ob ihr mir nähere angaben machen könntet zum slayer sxc lady (das ding in mint). gewicht, preis und die fahreigenschaften.
> ist die marzocchi all mountain 1 ne stahlfeder oder luftgabel?
> 
> danke zena




Hi zena,

schau mal hier:

*Slayer SXC LADIES only*


Meine Süße wartet auch schon ganz ungeduldig darauf!


----------



## bestmove (14. Februar 2007)

Die Vorbaulänge war noch nicht so passend, drum musste ich hier schon nachbessern ...


----------



## ribisl (15. Februar 2007)

Woher kriegt man denn den Syncros jetzt  schon


----------



## bestmove (15. Februar 2007)

ribisl schrieb:


> Woher kriegt man denn den Syncros jetzt  schon


... aus den USA! z.B. hier und die Vorbauten von Syncros sind gar nicht so teuer ...


----------



## mr320 (17. Februar 2007)

*@ bestmove*

Hab mir mal deine Fotos angeschaut. Einfach Klasse. Mal ne Frage zu Deinem Aufbau des SXC. Wie lang ist denn der Vorbau und welche Länge hälst Du denn für angemessen ???

Muss mir noch einen zulegen, aber wie lang ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (17. Februar 2007)

Hi,
das mit der Vorbaulänge hängt wohl in erster Linie von der persönlichen Vorliebe ab. Ich hatte zuerst den RF in 90mm und nach 3-4 Ausfahrten hatte ich das Gefühl, der is irgendwie zu kurz. Nun habe ich ein 100mm von Syncros mit 12 Grad Steigung dran und nach ausgiebiger Testfahrt glaube ich, ein Treffer gelandet zu haben  Mit dem 100mm Vorbau komm ich sehr gut klar und war heute auch gleich 4 Stunden on Tour


----------



## mr320 (17. Februar 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Hi,
> das mit der Vorbaulänge hängt wohl in erster Linie von der persönlichen Vorliebe ab. Ich hatte zuerst den RF in 90mm und nach 3-4 Ausfahrten hatte ich das Gefühl, der is irgendwie zu kurz. Nun habe ich ein 100mm von Syncros mit 12 Grad Steigung dran und nach heutiger ausgiebiger Testfahrt glaube ich, ein Treffer gelandet zu haben  Mit dem 100mm Vorbau komm ich sehr gut klar und war heute auch gleich 4 Stunden on Tour





Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ging nur darum weil die in der BIKE sich so über den langen (90mm) Vorbau beschwert haben. Aber war ja auch anders aufgebaut. Hard Rocky hat ja auch nen 110mm drauf. Hat mir weitergeholfen !!!


----------



## Schwarzwald (17. Februar 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

bin schon länger am überlegen, ob ich mir ein Slayer 70 SXC  aufbauen soll.
Würde dazu gerne meine Votec Air Gabel anbauen. Weiß jemand, ob der Rahmen für Doppelbrücke ausgelegt ist? Kann jemand einschätzen, wie die Votec (140mm Federweg) mit dem Slayer harmoniert. Würde die Gabel vorher nochmals tunen lassen - dann wäre sie auf 100 mm absenkbar.


Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## Radical_53 (18. Februar 2007)

Am Besten mal bei Rocky bzw. Bike Action nachfragen. Angegeben ist meines Wissens nix.
Aber wieso willst das Rad mit so einer Gabel ausstatten?


----------



## Hard Rocky (19. Februar 2007)

René, warum nur 4 Stunden? und warum ist Dein Rad so sauber?  

Spaß bei Seite, hab am Samstag auch so ne Mördertour gemacht - war nach 5 Std. und Tonnen von Schlamm und Matsch fertig wie n´Schnitzel. Und mein Bike schaut jedesmal aus wie Sau, va der Dämpfer- und Kurbelbereich bekommt immer schwer was ab ... Reinigung ohne Schlauch ist da nahezu unmöglich. 
Zu den Klettereingeschaften ein paar Worte: selbst steile und sehr steile Anstiege empfinde ich mit dem jetzigen Setup als deutlichen Fortschritt zu meinem Hardtail. Auch gegen Ende der Tour mussten (oder durften ) wir nochmal kurz 200hm über sehr groben Schotter rauf - kein Problem. Das nur noch leichte Wippen nehme ich beim Fahren nun gar nimmer wahr. Das Absenken der Talas ist für mich echt perfekt, bergauf auf 100mm, ebene Fahrt auf 130mm und bergab 160mm. Der Griff zum Gabelkopf ist überhaupt kein Thema.
Bei den Timepedalen hab ich jetzt mal die Cleats getauscht (auf 15°) Auslösewinkel und komm damit bestens zurecht, egal ob verdreckt, ein- oder ausgeklickt, die Teile funktionieren in jeder Lebenslage. 
Nur die Reifen zeigen mir bei dem Matsch die Grenzen auf, trotz Druckreduktion auf 2,3 bar.

@mr320: die bei Bike beschweren sich auch über die Reifen und die Gabel und ... aber keiner von denen hat Deine Körpergeometrie und Deine Vorlieben beim Biken. Wenn Du das Rad bei nem guten Händler kaufst tauscht er Dir den Vorbau sicher gerne so lange aus, bis Du den Richtigen für Dich gefunden hast.

Doppelbrückengabel ... bin ich ja mal gespannt wie das ausschaut und den ersten Fahrbericht.


----------



## bestmove (19. Februar 2007)

Hehe Marco, ich hab bewusst auf die Angabe der Höhenmeter verzichtet um mich im Bedarfsfall noch rausreden zu können.   

Den größten Teil kletter ich mit 130mm an der Fox, nur wenn es wirklich steil wird stell ich die 100 ein. Auf gerader Strecke mit 100mm an der Gabel krieg ich Überschlagsgefühle  Ich hab festgestellt, das ich auf meiner Hausrunde so 2-3km/h im Durchschnitt, gegenüber meinem Hardteil, einbüße. Entweder liegts an der Winterform oder die 2-3kg Mehrgewicht ziehen so runter. Aber egal, berghoch hab ich eh mehr Zeit  Ich hatte bisher mit keinem Bike soviel SPASS bergab!


----------



## Schwarzwald (19. Februar 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Am Besten mal bei Rocky bzw. Bike Action nachfragen. Angegeben ist meines Wissens nix.
> Aber wieso willst das Rad mit so einer Gabel ausstatten?



Ja, ja die alte Diskussion bzgl. Votec - ich hab das Ding nun mal und finde sie nicht so schlecht (Hub, Ansprechverhalten, Steifigkeit und einstellbarer Vorbau).
Wie das dann optisch aussieht, kann ich mir auch noch nicht so recht vorstellen 

Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## Radical_53 (20. Februar 2007)

Ich mein ja nur  Hab zwar gelesen, daß es dafür einen umfangreichen Tuning-Service gibt, aber sowas würd ich an deiner Stelle eben nur machen, wenn du sicher bist daß das für dich *die* Gabel ist. Ein älteres Modell der Gabel durfte ich selbst mehrfach fahren, und da sind aktuelle Gabeln eben doch ein gutes Stück voraus, was die Leistung angeht. Doppelbrücke an sich find ich selbst schick, gerade wenn man einen integrierten Vorbau fahren kann. Absolut ein Vorteil.
Ich bin vor etwa anderthalb Jahren von einer White Bros DH 2.0, die ich auf 150mm getravelt hatte, auf eine Fox 36 Van RC2 umgestiegen. Die White hat perfekt angesprochen, war beim Bremsen enorm steif und hat mir auch sonst viel Spaß gemacht. Die Fox sprach dann zwar nicht so fein an, war aber vom restlichen Arbeiten viel unauffälliger, viel einfacher und genauer abzustimmen und ein sattes Kilo leichter, weshalb ich den Wechsel dann auch nicht bereut habe.
Wenn du neuere Gabeln, gerade die 2007er, gefahren bist und beim Umstieg auf die Votec nichts vermißt, dann wäre es kein Thema. Ich kann mir halt nur vorstellen, daß die Gabel dann doch den Hinterbau in gewisser Weise ausbremst, und da hättest du ja dann auch nix von.


----------



## Schwarzwald (20. Februar 2007)

D.h. ich werde erst mal eine Probefahrt mit einem Bike mit einer neuen Gabel einplanen. Wir haben hier ein Händler, da kann man gegen eine kleine Gebühr die Bikes einen ganzen Tag nutzen. Die letzten Jahre bin ich andere Gabeln so gut wie nie gefahren. Kam von RST über Marzocchi Z2 und war mit der Votec dann erstmal glücklich 

Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (20. Februar 2007)

Ok, bei der Vorgeschichte verständlich  Schau halt mal daß du z.B. eine aktuelle Fox 36 Talas (je nachdem auch eine 32?), MZ All Mountain 1, Pace RC39 oder Rock Shox Lyrik / Pike fahren kannst. Wenn dir dann die Votec noch gefällt, ok  Aber ich gehe fast nicht davon aus.
Nicht alles was mal gut war ist noch gut. Ich hab kürzlich z.B. mein "altes" HT aufpoliert und wollte erst, zwecks Geometrie, die Gabel behalten. Hab dann doch eine etwas Neuere genommen und das Fahrverhalten damit dann doch deutlich verbessert. Auch wenn die Gabel mal ein Top-Modell war, da hat sich wirklich viel getan.


----------



## JoeDesperado (24. Februar 2007)

fährt hier jemand sein slayer mit crossmax ST? wenn ja würd ich mich über ein paar eindrücke freuen, v.a. in hinblick auf seitensteifigkeit (zb im vergleich zum crossmax XL) und max. reifenbreite, sowie was ihr damit fahrt - und natürlich bei welchem gewicht! gibt's die steckachsenoption noch, wie beim XL? danke


----------



## pikachu (24. Februar 2007)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> fährt hier jemand sein slayer mit crossmax ST? wenn ja würd ich mich über ein paar eindrücke freuen, v.a. in hinblick auf seitensteifigkeit (zb im vergleich zum crossmax XL) und max. reifenbreite, sowie was ihr damit fahrt - und natürlich bei welchem gewicht! gibt's die steckachsenoption noch, wie beim XL? danke



Servus, 

habe an meinem Slayer SXc die Crossmax ST drauf, kann aber zur Steifigkeit noch nicht viel sagen ,außer dass Sie sich bis jetzt recht gut drehen 
Als Reifen hab ich NobbyNic 2,25 Schlauchlos montiert. 
Gefahren wird hauptsächlich auf Forstwegen und Trails. Steile Schotterabfahrten und steiniges Gelände gibt es ab und zu mal im Süden, wobei die schwierigen Passagen immer noch zu Fuß genommen werden 

Micha


----------



## bigman (25. Februar 2007)

Wie ist denn die Reifenfreiheit hinten? Hat jemand 2.4er Nobby Nics rein
bekommen?


----------



## pikachu (25. Februar 2007)

bigman schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Reifenfreiheit hinten? Hat jemand 2.4er Nobby Nics rein
> bekommen?



Hi,

war heute bei dem Pisswetter unterwegs und das Hinterrad hat sich vor lauter Dreck teilweise nicht mehr gedreht, da zwischen der Carbonschwinge und dem NobbyNic 2,25 nicht gerade viel Platz ist  

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Radical_53 (25. Februar 2007)

Bei 2.25 nicht viel Platz?  Machst du Witze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pikachu (25. Februar 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Bei 2.25 nicht viel Platz?  Machst du Witze?



Hi,

Platz hat es da normalerweise schon, aber mit der dicken Schlammschicht und den ganzen Ästen die sich darin verfangen haben war wirklich kein Platz mehr.
Müsste man einfach mal Testen, wie es mit einem 2,4er aussieht. 

Micha


----------



## pikachu (25. Februar 2007)

pikachu schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Platz hat es da normalerweise schon, aber mit der dicken Schlammschicht und den ganzen Ästen die sich darin verfangen haben war wirklich kein Platz mehr.
> Müsste man einfach mal Testen, wie es mit einem 2,4er aussieht.
> ...



Und nochmal Ich,

hab gerade noch ein Bild geschossen, dass die Platzverhältnisse zeigt.

http://www.michaschu.de/tmp/rad.jpg

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Radical_53 (25. Februar 2007)

Hm ok. Viel Platz ist da wirklich nicht... das wäre jetzt sogar ne Sache wo ich mir noch gar keine Gedanken drum gemacht hab, da ich bei der Bike-"Klasse" schmale Reifen für mehr als untypisch halte.
Selbst bei meinen alten GT-Rädern, die von 95-98 stammten, waren 2.4er Reifen auf breiteren Felgen absolut kein Thema.


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (25. Februar 2007)

pikachu schrieb:


> Und nochmal Ich,
> 
> hab gerade noch ein Bild geschossen, dass die Platzverhältnisse zeigt.
> 
> ...



@pikachu
Hallo , täuscht es auf dem Foto  oder ist dein Laufrad nicht mittig im Hinterbau drin ?


----------



## pikachu (25. Februar 2007)

Wer bin ich ??? schrieb:


> @pikachu
> Hallo , täuscht es auf dem Foto  oder ist dein Laufrad nicht mittig im Hinterbau drin ?



war gerade mit dem Zollstock im Keller und hab mal nachgemessen.
sind auf beiden Seiten ca. 7 - 8 mm Platz.
Sollte also mittig sein.

Micha


----------



## Radical_53 (25. Februar 2007)

Das ist aber echt mal knapp. Der 2.4er Schwalbe ist 4-5mm breiter als die 2.25er. Hat aber auch was Gutes, ich muß nicht mehr schauen ob ich noch breitere/bessere Reifen finde, würd ja dann eh nicht passen


----------



## pikachu (25. Februar 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Das ist aber echt mal knapp. Der 2.4er Schwalbe ist 4-5mm breiter als die 2.25er. Hat aber auch was Gutes, ich muß nicht mehr schauen ob ich noch breitere/bessere Reifen finde, würd ja dann eh nicht passen



Hi,

vielleichts gibts ja Jemanden der nen 2,4er montiert hat und was dazu sagen kann.

Micha


----------



## bigman (25. Februar 2007)

Danke, wird dann also auf einen Versuch drauf ankommen.


----------



## SlayMe (25. Februar 2007)

Das ist ja kraß! So wenig Platz bei so nem Rad. Je mehr man über das neueste Slayer liest, desto weniger kommt es für mich in Betracht. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## pikachu (25. Februar 2007)

SlayMe schrieb:


> Das ist ja kraß! So wenig Platz bei so nem Rad. Je mehr man über das neueste Slayer liest, desto weniger kommt es für mich in Betracht. Schade eigentlich.



Nur keine Panik,

erst wenn die ersten Info's mit 2,4er Reifen kommen, kann man Genaueres zu dem Thema sagen. 

Alles wird gut  
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (25. Februar 2007)

2.4er Reifen, wie die Schwalbe, müssen da schon reinpassen find ich. Sonst wäre es eine ähnliche Mogelpackung wie das neue Enduro SL von Speci  
Bin mal gespannt wie sich das ausgeht. Wenn's "nur" der Dreck wäre, der problematisch ist, könnte man das noch durch ein Profil mit guter Selbstreinigung ändern.
Wobei ich noch zugeben muß, daß ich bei dem Carbon sicher extrem drauf achte, daß da nicht zu viel Dreck und grad nicht über ne längere Zeit dran herum schabert.


----------



## bestmove (25. Februar 2007)

Also, ich fahre den Fat Albert 2,35 am Heck ganz entspannt! Ich glaube nicht, das es auch nur ansatzweise mit nem 2,4er Probleme geben könnte!


----------



## pikachu (25. Februar 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Also, ich fahre den Fat Albert 2,35 am Heck ganz entspannt! Ich glaube nicht, das es auch nur ansatzweise mit nem 2,4er Probleme geben könnte!




Hi,

dass ist doch mal ne Ansage.
Also, 2,4er Nobby aufziehn und glücklich sein  

Micha


----------



## XChris (25. Februar 2007)

Hallo, da meld ich mich doch auch mal wieder, schau hier eigentlich viel zu selten rein wie ich sehe...

Ich fahr auch Fat-Albert 2.35 und da ist noch etwas Platz - aber ich glaube 2.4er ist dann die Grenze für die Carbonschwinge - schade, weil unten wäre mehr Platz.
Wenn ich mal breitere Felgen drauf habe möchte ich eigentlich auch den 2.4er Nobby drauf machen. Oder würdet ihr es wagen mit der schmalen xm317 (23,5mm breit) einen 2,4er Reifen zu fahren?

Zum Thema mittigen Hinterrad: bei mir sitzt es genauso nicht-mittig wie auf dem Bild. Es sitzt tatsächlich rechts etwas enger an der Schwinge als links (bei Draufsicht) Ist wohl irgendwie konstruktionsbedingt..??

Die Schwinge war nach der ersten Matschfahrt schon etwas verkratzt - hab jetzt schwarzes Textilband auf der Innenseite draufgeklebt - hat jemand eine bessere Idee??


----------



## Radical_53 (25. Februar 2007)

Gibt doch so dickere Kettenstreben-Schutzfolie in durchsichtig, alternativ was Universelles von 3M. Verkratzt muß ja nicht sein  

PS: Ich würd 2.4er Reifen an sich nur auf breiten Felgen fahren, 28mm und aufwärts. Darauf fährt es sich auch noch gut. Noch breitere Felgen wären sicher gut, sind ja aber leider doch meist zu schwer.


----------



## bestmove (5. März 2007)

In der aktuellen Bike beschwert man sich, das beim Lady SXC die Schaltzüge an der Gabeleinstellung hängen bleiben  wie kann man sowas nur werten?? Einfach die Züge kürzen und fertig. Ich hab null Probleme deswegen ... naja Bike Bild eben.


----------



## Radical_53 (5. März 2007)

Das ist ohnehin oft sehr "urig". Da werden Ausstattungen bemängelt wo man nur Rahmenkits kaufen kann, sowas ist doch mal echt mehr am Thema vorbei als man sich vorstellen kann.
Aber: So sind sie halt...


----------



## Deleted 80478 (7. März 2007)

Servus!

Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
- Größe: 188 cm
- Schrittlänge: 89 cm

Gruß!


----------



## Jako (7. März 2007)

19" 110er Vorbau, Gruß Jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (7. März 2007)

Wenn man's wie ich kleiner mag 18", 70er Vorbau


----------



## bestmove (7. März 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Wenn man's wie ich kleiner mag 18", 70er Vorbau



Hoho, das finde ich aber gewagt also normal wäre 19". Ich bin ca. 1,75 mit nem 82/84 Schritt und fahre ein 18" mit 100mm Vorbau.


----------



## ribisl (7. März 2007)

Wenn nicht sogar 20".
Ich hab mit 1,81 und 84 Schrittlänge einen 19" Rahmen (ich geh mal davon aus, dass New Slayer und slayer sxc gleiche Geometrie haben) mit 90 Vorbau, wobei der Vorbau noch gegen einen 70iger getauscht wird.


----------



## Radical_53 (7. März 2007)

Ich fahre halt mit 1.92m und glaub 94-96cm Schrittlänge nur 18". Einmal mit 105er Vorbau (HT), einmal mit 70er Vorbau (Fully).


----------



## soederbohm (7. März 2007)

Ich fahr mit meinen 180 und 85er Schrittlänge ein 18'' New Slayer mit 90er Vorbau. Es kommt halt auch ein bisschen darauf an, wie man fährt. Wenn man nur gemütliche Touren fahren will würd ich zum größeren tendieren, bei vielen technischen Singletrails eher zum kleineren. Aber letztendlich gilt: Probefahren!

Gruß
Martin


----------



## ribisl (7. März 2007)

Stimmt, wenn ich den Cult Rahmen auch in 18" noch bekommen hätt, hätt ich ihn wahrscheinlich auch in 18" genommen - was solls, passt auch so einigermassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (7. März 2007)

also ich weiß nicht wie ihr das macht..... wer sich ein sxc kauft möchte bestimmt auch damit touren und bergauf fahren..... wer einen 89er schritt hat und effektiv radeln möchte stellt seinen sattel von mitte tretlager bis oberkante sattel auf ca. 80cm ein. bei einem 19" slayer ist das mit einer 400er sattelstütze gerade noch zu realisieren. (max. auszug der sattelstütze bleiben ca. 4cm aber max. was im sitzrohr stecken muß bleiben nur ca. 2cm)  siehe new slayer thread seite 25/26. für blutsturz wäre wegen der fehlenden beinfreiheit ein 20,5" meiner meinung nach zu groß. @ radical: wie du deine sattelhöhe richtig einstellst ist mir ein rätzel - hoffendlich springt dir beim bergradeln nicht mal deine kniescheibe entgegen  gruß jako


----------



## soederbohm (7. März 2007)

Also hab da echt kein Problem. Ich könnte an meiner Deus-Sattelstütze sogar noch ein ganzes Stück abschneiden und sie würde trotzdem locker 10cm im Sitzrohr stecken. Klar  ist das ein etwas anderes Fahren als auf meinem Marathon-Bike aber deshalb hab ich ja auch 2 Räder...

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Radical_53 (7. März 2007)

Ne, das paßt schon. Wirklich. Beim Slayer hab ich's auch vorher ausgemessen. Ich brauche zwar so definitiv eine 400er Stütze, die auch knapp unter maximalem Auszug läuft, aber es geht eben noch.
Ich hab meine Rahmen eben immer gern so klein (flach) wie möglich, um genug Standfreiheit, einen steifen Rahmen und ein geringes Gewicht zu haben. 
Bin sowohl beim Fully wie auch beim HT schon größere Rahmen gefahren und das gefällt mir einfach nicht. HT z.B. in 20" (wo ich theoretisch sogar 22" hätte fahren "können"), mit 150er Vorbau, paßte drauf aber war vom Fahren her einfach nicht wendig genug. Auch mit kürzerem Vorbau ist mir sowas einfach nicht zackig und flink genug.


----------



## bike-it-easy (7. März 2007)

@Jako
Ich glaube, du hast die 17,5cm Kurbellänge nicht mitgerechnet. Bei 80cm Einstellung von Mitte Tretlager bis Sattelebene zzgl. 17,5 cm kriegt er mit 89cm Beininnenlänge aber ein Problem.
Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Jako (7. März 2007)

das stimmt schon so.... das pedal baut auf und schuhe hast du auch noch an, außerdem steht dein vorderfuß auf der pedalachse..... gruß jako


----------



## soederbohm (7. März 2007)

Aber Dein Knie soll ja bei aufgesetztem Vorderfuß nicht gestreckt sein, insofern würde ich mal behaupten, dass ich mit 85 Beinlänge ungefähr ne 70-72er Sitzhöhe bräuchte (noch nie nachgemessen).

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Radical_53 (7. März 2007)

Beispiel 18":

Rahmen: 46cm
Kurbel: 14,5cm
Stütze: 400mm - 110mm (Einstecktiefe, grob) + Kopf + Sattel 50mm

Da komme ich dann grob bei 94cm raus


----------



## Jako (8. März 2007)

guten morgen, die standart-methode zum richtigen einstellen der sattelhöhe ist ja die hier:
"Für die Ermittlung der richtigen Höhe des Sattels gibt es eine einfache Methode: Man setzt sich auf das Rahrrad und stellt sich mit der Ferse auf die senkrecht nach unten gerichtete Pedale. Die richtige Höhe ist erreicht, wenn die Ferse mit durchgestrecktem Bein gerade noch plan auf der Pedale steht."

ich habe mich auch vermessen lassen mit "www.bodyscanningcrm.de" oder hier "www.wrenchscience.com" kam die selbe sitzhöhe raus  (leider nur mit anmeldung unter fit system) seit ich meine räder genau nach diesen maßen einstelle fahre ich absolut schmerzfrei in knie, rücken und genick (rennrad, bike, strecke, touren, lange anstiege usw.)  ich kann das nur empfehlen ! gruß jako


----------



## Radical_53 (8. März 2007)

Hört sich gut an. Bisher hab ich's immer mit der "manuellen" Methode gemacht und hatte auch meinen Spaß am radeln  
Sitzhöhe allein geht wie ich find recht fix, was für mich immer lange dauert ist die Sattelposition (vorne, hinten und die beste Neigung).


----------



## Jako (8. März 2007)

die sattelneigung sollte eigendlich kein problem sein, einfach eine wasserwaage auf den sattel, "normal" ist nämlich "eben" (außer mann hat vielleicht zwei dicke straußeneier  ) der sattelversatz zur tretlagermitte ist ein extrem wichtiges maß für die muskelbelastung und die kniegelenkbelastung. am besten hinterrad an eine senkrechte wand stellen und so von der wand zur tretlagermitte messen und zur sattelspitze. gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (8. März 2007)

Beim Hardtail kein Thema, aber beim Fully kommt der Sag ja dazu. Daher stelle ich das vorher "grob" ein und verändere es dann minimal von Fahrt zu Fahrt bis der kleine Mann nicht mehr meckert


----------



## Schwarzwald (8. März 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> die sattelneigung sollte eigendlich kein problem sein, einfach eine wasserwaage auf den sattel, "normal" ist nämlich "eben" (außer mann hat vielleicht zwei dicke straußeneier  ) der sattelversatz zur tretlagermitte ist ein extrem wichtiges maß für die muskelbelastung und die kniegelenkbelastung. am besten hinterrad an eine senkrechte wand stellen und so von der wand zur tretlagermitte messen und zur sattelspitze. gruß jako



Was ist von der Näherung zu halten, dass bei 3 Uhr Pedalstellung das Lot von der Kniescheibe durch die Pedalachse gehen soll?
Passt das zu dem Maß das Dir empfohlen wurde?

Danke + Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## Jako (8. März 2007)

hi, die "regel" kenne ich auch, ich sitze ca. 2 cm weiter hinten. letztendlich muß man sich wohlfühlen. ich habe im linken knie durch verschlissene knorpel etwas probleme (vom tennis spielen). beim längeren bergauf fahren hatte ich immer wieder etwas knieschmerzen - nach dem vermessen und dem entsprechenden veränderungen waren sie wie weggeblasen (zumindest beim radeln) einem freund hat das vermessen auch geholfen..... gruß jako


----------



## soederbohm (8. März 2007)

Mal was neues für Euch  

Ich baus gerade zusammen mit meinem Händler für nen Spezl auf. Ein Traum! Aber ich möcht trotzdem nicht tauschen  





Gruß
Martin


----------



## bestmove (9. März 2007)

Wow, das sieht ja richtig "hot" aus  vor allem kommt auf dem Bild, die weiße Gabel richtig geil rüber! Ich dachte ich hätte das Thema "weiße Gabel" für mich abgeschlossen ...  

Hey Martin, da willst du nicht tauschen, holla was ist los mit dir


----------



## soederbohm (9. März 2007)

@bestmove
Ja, ich weiß, schaut nicht schlecht aus. Aber gefällt mir halt nicht so gut wie meins (auch wenns eh sehr ähnlich ist). Und wenn ich ab Mai noch meinen weißen LRS habe wird eh nicht mehr getauscht 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Hard Rocky (10. März 2007)

na das Styling kommt mir doch bekannt vor ... ich würd meine weiße Gabel auch nimmer tauschen  

Bin nur mal gespannt ob ich meines nochmal so schön sauber bekomm wie das auf dem Bild


----------



## Radical_53 (10. März 2007)

Wenn ich das so sehe hätte Rocky auch Gabel + Kurbel mit in ein Rahmen-Kit nehmen können


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (10. März 2007)

Pau......ehhhh, mich frisst der Neid!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bigman (14. März 2007)

Was für einen inneren Durchmesser hat das Sitzrohr (also
was für eine Stütze muss man kaufen)?


----------



## soederbohm (14. März 2007)

Dir auch einen schönen Tag 

Wie wärs mit nachschauen?
http://www.bikeaction.de/xfiles/Technische_Daten_2007.pdf

Gruß
Martin


----------



## bigman (14. März 2007)

Ups.  First Hit in Google. Peinlich, peinlich. Mach ich sonst immer.
Ich schwöre. Aber an der Quelle war Ebbe .
Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## TurboLenzen (15. März 2007)

Die erste Version meines Slayer's. Ist mittlerweile nicht mehr aktuell.
Neue Bilder werdet ihr demnächst zu Gesicht bekommen...





TSCHIAO,


----------



## Radical_53 (15. März 2007)

Der Aufbau sieht nach einer etwas härteren Gangart aus  Bisher ohne Probleme seitens des Rahmens?


----------



## bestmove (15. März 2007)

Man, das 70er gefällt mir auch außerordentlich gut, echt krass!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pikachu (18. März 2007)

Flaschenhalter am 18 Zoll Rahmen  

Wer von Euch hat denn einen Flaschenhalter im Rahmen montiert?
Bei meinem Elite mit seitlichem Zugang ist die Halterung des Stoßdämpfers im Weg. Sprich, der Halter geht zu weit nach Unten und lässt sich daher nicht montieren. Bevor ich jetzt ne Bastellösung anfange wollte ich mal in die Runde fragen ob es nicht was "Passendes" gibt.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## bestmove (18. März 2007)

Es gibt nichts passendes ... eventuell 0,5l Flaschen mit Halter. Einen Flaschenhalter am Unterrohr zu montieren, geht auch nicht weil der Schaltzug geklemmt wird. Ich habe mich diesbezüglich auch schon mal umgeschaut aber nichts vernünftiges gefunden. Man könnte sich einen Adapter basteln mit dem man quasi die Bohrlöcher versetzt ...


----------



## Radical_53 (18. März 2007)

Wieso kein Camelbak? Flaschenhalter schaut bei so einem Rad doch ohnehin albern aus oder?


----------



## TurboLenzen (18. März 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Einen Flaschenhalter am Unterrohr zu montieren, geht auch nicht weil der Schaltzug geklemmt wird.



Du musst halt nur zwischen Flaschenhalter und Unterrohr jeweils eine Unterlegscheibe machen. Dann geht der Zug leicht vorbei..


----------



## pikachu (18. März 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Wieso kein Camelbak? Flaschenhalter schaut bei so einem Rad doch ohnehin albern aus oder?



Normalerweise fahre ich auch mit Camelbak, aber für meine ersten Alpencross brauche ich aus Platzgründen die Flaschen am Rad. 
Da werde ich mir wohl nen Adapter basteln müssen.

Micha


----------



## Radical_53 (18. März 2007)

Ah so, ok. Evtl. so eine Tria-Lösung wo 2 Flaschen hinter/unter dem Sattel sind? Oder einen extra Rucksack, wo die Kamelstasche mit deinem restlichen Gepäck richtig reinpaßt?
Über die Alpen bin ich noch nicht, aber ich hab in meinem alten "Humpback" eine große Trinkblase drin sowie außen genug Platz für Werkzeug, Unterlagen, eine Pumpe sowie eine Jacke oder Protektoren. Normale Flaschen hab ich nur noch aus optischen Gründen am Hardtail


----------



## bestmove (18. März 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Du musst halt nur zwischen Flaschenhalter und Unterrohr jeweils eine Unterlegscheibe machen. Dann geht der Zug leicht vorbei..


Geil, manchmal fallen einem die einfachsten Sachen nicht ein  Super Idee! Ich hab mir zwar inzwischen auch ne Blase geholt aber für kurze Ausfahrten wäre halt ne Flasche besser. Aber dank Turbo seinem Hinweis, dürfte das nun kein Problem mehr sein ...


----------



## TurboLenzen (19. März 2007)

Immerdoch gerne!


----------



## _eisen (19. März 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Die erste Version meines Slayer's. Ist mittlerweile nicht mehr aktuell.
> Neue Bilder werdet ihr demnächst zu Gesicht bekommen...
> 
> 
> ...



Wow ich werde verrückt ne Rohloff in nem Slayer genau so stelle ich mir mein zukünftiges Slayer auch vor.  

Kannst du mal bitte ein paar Detail Bilder von der Verlegung der Schaltungszüge machen.


Gruß Eisen


----------



## TurboLenzen (19. März 2007)

Wenn das Bike wieder steht gerne. Momentan ist es ein wenig zerlegt.. Auch die Schaltzüge werden neu verlegt. Dann stell ich neue Bilder rein...

Bis dahin,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leon4rdo (19. März 2007)

hiho slayer sxc gemeinschaft 

nach allem was ich so gelesen habe, wäre das slayer ein echtes traumbike für mich  auch wenn ich eher ein all mountain bike gesucht habe.

das problem bei mir als armer armer schüler ist eher der preis. wie siehts bei rocky mit dem internetversand aus? kann man da den preis noch drücken? 
oder bekomme ich bei einem fachhändler (den es leider bei mir in münchen irgendwie nicht gibt) noch rabatt auf den listenpreis?

viel spass beim fahren derweil noch  

leo


----------



## TurboLenzen (19. März 2007)

Ich glaub du musst einfach selber mal bei den Händlern anfragen, was sie dir für nen Preis machen können!? Probiers doch mal beim Rösch in München. Der ist recht guter Rocky Händler. Oder beim Markus (MT-Sports) in Freising. Die können dir sicher weiter helfen

gruß,


----------



## bigman (19. März 2007)

10% Nachlass auf den Listenpreis bekommt man normalerweise schon.


----------



## bestmove (19. März 2007)

bigman schrieb:


> 10% Nachlass auf den Listenpreis bekommt man normalerweise schon.


Wenn man noch ein Jahr wartet, gibs sicherlich 20-30% Nachlass auf die 2007er Modelle ... kommt Zeit, kommt Preis


----------



## _eisen (19. März 2007)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Wenn das Bike wieder steht gerne. Momentan ist es ein wenig zerlegt.. Auch die Schaltzüge werden neu verlegt. Dann stell ich neue Bilder rein...
> 
> Bis dahin,



Ich freu mich schon darauf 




bestmove schrieb:


> Wenn man noch ein Jahr wartet, gibs sicherlich 20-30% Nachlass auf die 2007er Modelle ... kommt Zeit, kommt Preis



Nur das man dann auch ein 2008er Model will


----------



## leon4rdo (19. März 2007)

das ist die krux an der sache. aber die 07er sehen doch sooo geil aus  
wer will den da die 08er  
bei 30% listenpreis wären das an die 700 euro  
da kann ich mir dann sogar noch ein bisschen ausstattung leisten  

kleine zwischenfrage von einem rocky noob  
wo ist der unterschied zum normalen slayer und wo ist der unterschied innerhalb der modelle ?
ich habe bemerkt, dass die unterschiedliche preise haben


----------



## soederbohm (19. März 2007)

"Old" New Slayer und Slayer SXC unterscheiden sich vor allem in Gewicht und Stabilität, die Geometrie müsste eigentlich die selbe geblieben sein.

Die Unterschiede zwischen den modellen besteheh (wie sollte es anders sein) in der Ausstattung. Daher auch die unterschiedlichen Preise.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## leon4rdo (19. März 2007)

hab ich mir natürlich auch gedacht. aber ich hab die unterschiedlichen preise bei rahmenpreisen gesehn 

edit: hab kurz rausgesucht wo ich die gesehn hatte  
http://www.fahrrad-gruber.de/mtb/roccc01.html


----------



## TurboLenzen (19. März 2007)

Also, 

das Slayer SXC70 (Weiß) ist mit Fox DHX Air 4.0 Dämpfer, 
das Slayer SXC90 (Grau) ist mit Fox DHX Air 5.0 Dämpfer, 
das Slayer SXC Canuck (Rot/Weiß Ahorn) hat ebenfalls einen Fox DHX Air 5.0 Dämpfer ist aber in dieser Lackierung auf 25 Stück Deutschlandweit limitirt. Desshalb teurer zwecks "Special Edition"

Das normale Slayer gibt es nicht als Rahmenkit.

Hoffe geholfen zu haben!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 80478 (19. März 2007)

Sind die Schriftzüge unterm Lack? Oder sind das normale Aufkleber?


----------



## TurboLenzen (19. März 2007)

Blutsturz schrieb:


> Sind die Schriftzüge unterm Lack? Oder sind das normale Aufkleber?



Was für ne Frage!?! Natürlich unterm Lack!!


----------



## leon4rdo (19. März 2007)

was meint ihr? kann man das slayer als all mountain bike mit ner talas RLC fahren? oder wäre das ein stilbruch


----------



## Radical_53 (20. März 2007)

Kommt halt drauf an, wie du "Super Cross Country" einordnest  Die Geo sollte passen und leicht genug ist der Rahmen ja auch.
Ich find es ist mehr eine Definitionsfrage als ein wirklicher Unterschied in der Fahrerei. Wo genau soll man denn die Grenze zwischen "All Mountain", "Enduro" und "Light-Freeride" ziehen? Höhe und Weite der Sprünge, Länge der Touren, Höhenmeter?


----------



## JoeDesperado (20. März 2007)

leon4rdo schrieb:


> was meint ihr? kann man das slayer als all mountain bike mit ner talas RLC fahren? oder wäre das ein stilbruch



wäre interessant wie steil dann der lenkwinkel wäre...


----------



## bestmove (20. März 2007)

leon4rdo schrieb:


> was meint ihr? kann man das slayer als all mountain bike mit ner talas RLC fahren? oder wäre das ein stilbruch


"Scheiß auf Stilbruch" aber warum sollte man das tun?? Wegen dem Gewicht? Dann wärs aber auch der falsche Rahmen. Legst du Mehrwert auf den Spaß bergab oder hast du mehr fun bergauf. Customize dir ein schönes Old Slayer mit einer Fox RLC ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leon4rdo (20. März 2007)

zum einen wäre es praktischer wegen der federwegsverstellung, die man dann auf 100mm runterdrehen könnte und zum anderen brauch ich halt irgendwie keine 160mm  da muss ich mit mir ehrlich sein...
aber das slayer sieht einfach zu geil aus. aber wieso sollte man keine 10mm weniger federweg als hinten fahren, wenn die meisten mit 10mm mehr fahren?

es ist einfach so, dass ich eher ein all mountain bike suche 
rocky mountain bezeichnet es ja auch als solches...


zwischenfrage an turbolenzen: sehe ich das richtig, dass man also praktisch gar kein slayer in dem schönen rocky mountain rot mehr bekommt???


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. März 2007)

Also ein komplett rotes Slayer gibt es nicht. Nur eben den Special Edition Rahmen in Rot/Weißem Ahorn Design. Das ist denke ich mal das Rot das du meinst!?
Dann gibt es natürlich noch das Slayer SXC 50 in Rot/Weiß. Allerdings nur als Komplettbike und das Rot ist etwas heller.


----------



## soederbohm (20. März 2007)

und das rot-weiße limitierte Slayer ist soweit ich weiß schon ausverkauft, oder?


----------



## leon4rdo (20. März 2007)

genau das meinte ich


----------



## TurboLenzen (20. März 2007)

http://www.bikediscount.com/(S(x5mn...s&ig2=Rocky Mountain Rahmen&ig1=Slayer Rahmen

da bekommt ihr ihn...


----------



## _eisen (20. März 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Ein "Traum" in grün ...
> Darren's New Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC



Denn Traum in grün bekommt man aber bei uns nicht oder doch?


----------



## TurboLenzen (21. März 2007)

Nein, das grüne bekommt man nicht.


----------



## leon4rdo (21. März 2007)

ich hätte noch gerne eine eindeutige aussage inwieweit man das slayer als all mountain bike fahren kann? wie große touren sind möglich?

wie leicht kann man das slayer trimmen, ohne kompromisse einzugehen? also ohne das es sonderlich auf die stabilität geht? auf unter 14 kilo?


----------



## soederbohm (21. März 2007)

Also das Slayer SXC Canuck von nem Spezl wiegt 14,5 kg, da ist dann glaub ich nur mit viel Geld noch viel zu machen (Listenpreise waren hier eh schon über 6.000 Ocken). Aber größere Touren sind sicher kein Problem. Kommt halt immer auf Deine Beine an. Ich hab z.B. kein Problem, ein paar Stunden mit meinem 16kg Slayer unterwegs zu sein, Flo ist sogar mit seinem RMX auf den Altissimo gefahren.

Insg. ist das Slayer halt IMMER mehr bergaborientiert, lässt sich aber trotzdem auch auf langen Touren problemlos fahren.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Schwarzwald (21. März 2007)

Hier ein Beispiel für ein Old Slayer. Wenn Du die Hope Pro gegen eine Avid Juicy Ultimate, den Specialized gegen einen Flite und die PDM 424 gegen XT tauschst, kommst Du nochmals 600 gr. runter. Die Teile habe ich drin, weil ich die wohl von meinem alten Bike übernehme. Der SXC Rahmen wiegt - soviel mir bekannt - 300 gr. mehr als der Old Slayer. (Leider zieren sich bike-action wie auch Rock Mountain sehr mit verlässlichen Gewichtsangaben.)
Rocky Mountain Old Slayer 70:2900	
Fox FLOAT RLC Pro Pedal: 200	
Revelation 426 U-Turn 2007	:1814	
FSA Orbit X Steuersatz 1 1/8: 99	
Kurbel Deus XC: 815	
Umwerfer XTR: 148	
Schaltwerk XTR: 197	
Rapidfire XT: 230	
Kette XT: 280	
Kassette XT: 265	
VRO T-Stem Vorbau 6°: 200	
Lenker Syntace VRO 6061 630: 225	
Syntace Carbon Sattelstütze P6: 220	
Crosstrail VR: 840	
Nobby Nic 2,1" /Supersonic: 1200	
Crosstrail HR: 970	
Pedale  PDM 424: 500	
Hope Pro: 1110	
Specialized Avatar: 400	
Summe :		12573	gr.

Beim SXC brauchst Du aber eine Gabel mit mehr Hub, die ist aber nicht unbedingt wesentlich schwerer.
Die Teile halten m.E. einen verstärkten Touren- und Traileinsatz aus. Aber halt keine Bikeparks usw.

Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (21. März 2007)

Wie weit man fahren kann hängt vom Fahrer ab. Je nach Ausstattung halte ich 11.5-13kg für All Mountain bis Enduro realistisch.


----------



## Schwarzwald (21. März 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> ...Listenpreise waren hier eh schon über 6.000 Ocken ...
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Wie bike-action von den Rahmenpreisen auf die Komplettbikes kommt ist mir eh ein Rätsel 

Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## leon4rdo (21. März 2007)

klar. das letzte wort hat die fitness  
da hab ich mehr vertrauen, als zu meinem geldbeutel  
da habt ihr mir sehr geholfen 
ich denke mit ner fox talas rlc noch gute 400g sparen oder?


----------



## Radical_53 (21. März 2007)

Wobei man bei den Rahmen-Preisen sagen muÃ, daÃ es damit kein Problem ist ein Rad fÃ¼r 6kâ¬ aufzubauen. Gerade nicht, wenn man den Listenpreis jeweils rechnet.


----------



## bestmove (21. März 2007)

soederbohm schrieb:


> Also das Slayer SXC Canuck von nem Spezl wiegt 14,5 kg, da ist dann glaub ich nur mit viel Geld noch viel zu machen ...
> Gruß
> Martin



Naja, also ich fahre eine schwere TretlagerKombi, mit ner Deus Kurbel würd ich schonmal lockere 300gr einsparen. Hab mein bike gestern gewogen und 14,45kg kamen bei raus. Dann fahre ich die schweren Alberts ... ich denke 13,x kg sind ohne weiteres sehr gut möglich!


----------



## soederbohm (21. März 2007)

@Schwarzwald
Da kannst Du mal sehen, wie groß die Marge zw. EK und UVP mitunter ist. Mein Bike hätte mit zusammengerechneten UVPs auch über 6000,- gekostet. Aber das muss ja nicht sein 

@bestmove
Hm..guter Punkt. Hast recht, die Atlas ist recht schwer. Aber an dem Rad sind dafür nur NNs in 2,25 (schauen eh echt niedlich in dem Bike aus  ). Aber man müsste schon unter 14kg kommen. Aber günstig wirds trotzden nicht.


----------



## bestmove (21. März 2007)

da hast du Recht aber über Preise brauchen wir hier wohl nicht reden ...  

Ich fahre noch eine ISIS / North Shore Kombi, weißt du was allein das RF Signature FR wiegt  da ist die Atlas Leichtbau gegen ...


----------



## Radical_53 (21. März 2007)

Kommt halt einfach drauf an, für welche Belastungen man das Rad fit halten will und was man bereit ist auszugeben. Je belastbarer und gleichzeitig leichter, desto teurer wird der Spaß dann eben auch. 
Für All Mountain, z.B. mit 2.25-2.35er Reifen, 140er Gabel mit 32er Rohren usw. dürften 12kg gar kein Thema sein.


----------



## Jako (21. März 2007)

ich sehe das genauso wie bestmove, um die 13,7kg sind auch mit einer 36er talas gut machbar (leichter sattel, 2.25NN mit xxlight, und ca. 1800g laufräder)
und das ist bestimmt die bessere entscheidung wie ein 12,5kg old slayer.   gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (23. März 2007)

*...für die Frauenquote hier im Fred *


----------



## Radical_53 (23. März 2007)

Ist der Lenker wirklich so schmal wie er ausschaut? Sonst ein schickes Rädchen!


----------



## Deleted 80478 (23. März 2007)

Aufgrund eurer Tipps hatte ich mich letztendlich für einen 19'' Rahmen entscheiden. Ich habe das Rad endlich und es passt perfekt  .

Habe gleich beim ersten Ausflug einen Abgang gemacht. Grund war das defekte Pedal - ich bin nicht mehr rausgekommen. Dummerweise hat der Rahmen auch was abbekommen. Ist zwar nur ein Lackschaden aber trotzdem zum heulen  ! Werde mir auf alle Fälle andere Pedalen zulegen. Der Sattel ist auch nicht mein Ding. Ansonsten gibt es an der Ausstattung ja nichts zu meckern.

Mich würde interessieren, wie ihr eure Dämpfer abgestimmt habt. Insbesondere die, die den DHX 4 haben. Interressant für mich, weil vollkommen neu, die Abstimmung des ProPedal-Systems.


----------



## Radical_53 (23. März 2007)

Kannst doch flott beim Fahren einstellen und regulieren im Normalfall. Beim DHX muß man's an sich recht weit zudrehen, daß man was von der Plattform merkt.


----------



## Soulbrother (23. März 2007)

@ Radical

Danke,Lenkerbreite ist 61cm.


----------



## Deleted 80478 (23. März 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Kannst doch flott beim Fahren einstellen und regulieren im Normalfall. Beim DHX muß man's an sich recht weit zudrehen, daß man was von der Plattform merkt.



OK. Letzteres habe ich schon bemerkt. Mit wieviel bar hast du die Luftkammer befüllt? Gibt es da eine Faustformel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (23. März 2007)

Faustformel... wüßt ich so nicht. Handbuch  Ich meine da steht was zu drin. Mir ist immer aufgefallen daß da Luft gefehlt hat, wenn das PPD so gar nicht greifen wollte und der Pogo-Effekt recht stark wurde. Wenn's zu progressiv ist muß halt wieder Luft raus. Denk den richtigen Druck kann man am Ehesten erfahren.

@soulbrother: 61, das paßt ja noch richtig gut  Dann war's wohl die Perspektive. Ein Glück daß meine Maid das nicht gesehen hat, so ein Rad hab ich ihr noch nicht abgeliefert


----------



## ribisl (23. März 2007)

@soulbrother: Schaut sensationell aus, hab mich gestern bei meinem Händler komm davon losreissen können. Wär was für Meine, und vorallem würde es gut zu meinem Slayer passen! Schwarz-Türkise kombi


----------



## Soulbrother (23. März 2007)

@Radical
Dann hat sie es sich wohl bisher noch nicht verdient?  

@ribisl
Genau wie bei uns! 
Sozusagen *DIE SCHÖNE und DAS BIEST *


----------



## pikachu (24. März 2007)

pikachu schrieb:


> Normalerweise fahre ich auch mit Camelbak, aber für meine ersten Alpencross brauche ich aus Platzgründen die Flaschen am Rad.
> Da werde ich mir wohl nen Adapter basteln müssen.
> 
> Micha



Hi,

dass mit dem Adapter hat sich erledigt, denn es passt nicht einmal ne 0,5 Liter Flasche in den Rahmen  
Schade 

Micha


----------



## leon4rdo (25. März 2007)

@soulbrother: seh ich da etwa nokon schalthüllen  
fehlen nurnoch goodrige bremsleitungen!


----------



## Hard Rocky (25. März 2007)

Hallo, 

melde mich nach etwas Abstinenz auch wieder zurück. Habe die letzte Zeit mehr Zeit im Sattel als vor dem PC verbracht  

Zum Thema Gewicht, was mir zu Begin auch superwichtig war, hab ich mittlerweile eher wieder etwas draufgepakt:
- Meine Crankbrother-Clickies sind ein paar Time Z2007 Palltform-/Klickpedalen gewichen. Die sind nun zwar doppelt so schwer aber dafür hab ich auch ausgeklickt nun wieder guten halt ... wenns mir mal wieder zu steil oder haarig wird ... Pussy eben  
- Auch beim Sattel hab ich nach dem T1 und dem neuen Carbon Flite wieder auf meinen ollen Oma-Specialiced-superbreit-und-dick Sattel umgerüstet ... auch hier bestimmt +200gramm ... dafür müssen meine Spezel sich nicht mehr mein Gejammer "mir tut der A.... weh" anhören  
- Das zusätzliche Gewicht hab ich dafür an mir selber wieder abgespeckt ... seit Dezember sinds nun gut 13kg  noch 1 kg und ich hab mein Bike kompensiert  

So, nun noch ein paar Fahreindrücke:
- nach den ersten Umgewöhnungsfahrten (vom Hardtail her kommend) fühl ich mich wie eins mit dem SXC ... Abstimmung: vorne: 6 bar in der Talas, hinten im DHX 5 Air: 17 bar ... das ganze bei 92kg Kampfgewicht und 193cm Körpergröße / 20,5 Zoll-Rahmen
- Meine NobbyNics sind (nachdem ich mit denen am Hardtail immer sehr zufrieden war) speziell bei etwas Feuchtigkeit oder steilen Abfahrten vollkommen überfordert ... mittlerweile verstehe ich die oftmals laut-werdende Kritik an den Reifen ... wie die von Schwalbe bez. Grip volle Punktzahl bekommen können erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz -> Ersatz folgt bald.
- Die Hope Freeride packt in jedem Fahrzustand für mich optimal zu, ist sehr gut zu dosieren ... am Druckpunkt arbeite ich noch ... aber das Teil verdient den Namen Bremse!
- Die Schaltung SramX9/X0 und XT-Umwerfer funktionieren auch bei widrigsten Verschmutzungen perfekt ... absolut unglaublich
- Meine Talas fahre ich vorn mittlerweile stets mit 160mm Federweg, außer an steilen Rampen bergauf switch ich auf 100mm ... Ansprechverhalten und Progression sind fabelhaft.
- Die Klettereigenschaften empfinde ich mittlerweile als nahezu neutral zu meinem Hardtail, zumindest ziehe ich meine Standardberge / -hügel mit bis zu 300hm und 16% Steigung ähnlich fix hoch wie zuvor mit dem alten Bike. Kann aber auch an zunehmender Fitness liegen, muss mal das olle HT wieder auskramen.

So und nun mein Fazit nach ca. 1000km: Das Bike fetzt bergab, bergauf und auch auf etwas längeren Touren ... abolut bequem und relaxt (etwas erhöhte Adrenalin-Ausschüttungen ausgenommen)  Das geilste sind aber superenge und schnelle Singletrails mit vielen Wurzeln und kleinen Drops ... man ist das irre!
Einzige Spaßbremse sind hin und wieder die Reifen ... time to change

cheerio


----------



## Radical_53 (25. März 2007)

@soulbrother: Richtig, *noch* hat sie sich das nicht verdient  Ne, aber sie hat derzeit auch ein 13.xkg Fully und fand das zu schwer und zu träge. Jetzt schau ich erstmal mit einem 9kg-HT was sie dazu genau sagt, dann schaun wir weiter


----------



## _eisen (25. März 2007)

Hard Rocky schrieb:


> So und nun mein Fazit nach ca. 1000km: Das Bike fetzt bergab, bergauf und auch auf etwas längeren Touren ... abolut bequem und relaxt (etwas erhöhte Adrenalin-Ausschüttungen ausgenommen)  Das geilste sind aber superenge und schnelle Singletrails mit vielen Wurzeln und kleinen Drops ... man ist das irre!
> Einzige Spaßbremse sind hin und wieder die Reifen ... time to change
> 
> cheerio



Schöner bericht.
Welche Reifen wirst du als nächstes aufziehen?




Hard Rocky schrieb:


> - Das zusätzliche Gewicht hab ich dafür an mir selber wieder abgespeckt ... seit Dezember sinds nun gut 13kg  noch 1 kg und ich hab mein Bike kompensiert
> 
> cheerio



So werde ich das auch machen^^


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (25. März 2007)

Hard Rocky schrieb:


> - Meine NobbyNics sind (nachdem ich mit denen am Hardtail immer sehr zufrieden war) speziell bei etwas Feuchtigkeit oder steilen Abfahrten vollkommen überfordert ... mittlerweile verstehe ich die oftmals laut-werdende Kritik an den Reifen ... wie die von Schwalbe bez. Grip volle Punktzahl bekommen können erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz -> Ersatz folgt bald.
> 
> Einzige Spaßbremse sind hin und wieder die Reifen ... time to change
> 
> cheerio



Hi Marco ,
lass lieber die Reifen drauf , sonst sehen wir ja nur noch dein Hinterrad beim
nächsten gemeinsamen Biken    

Hoffe die Tour neulich hat dir von der Strecke her gefallen 

Bis bald , see you on the trails ...


----------



## bestmove (26. März 2007)

Hard Rocky schrieb:


> - Auch beim Sattel hab ich nach dem T1 und dem neuen Carbon Flite wieder auf meinen ollen Oma-Specialiced-superbreit-und-dick Sattel umgerüstet ... auch hier bestimmt +200gramm ... dafür müssen meine Spezel sich nicht mehr mein Gejammer "mir tut der A.... weh" anhören


Hi Marco,
Wie heißt denn das Sofa??



Hard Rocky schrieb:


> - Meine NobbyNics sind (nachdem ich mit denen am Hardtail immer sehr zufrieden war) speziell bei etwas Feuchtigkeit oder steilen Abfahrten vollkommen überfordert ... mittlerweile verstehe ich die oftmals laut-werdende Kritik an den Reifen ... wie die von Schwalbe bez. Grip volle Punktzahl bekommen können erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz -> Ersatz folgt bald.


Innerhalb einer Woche hatte ich einen Platten beim Nobby, konnte den Grip nichmal testen, ohne SnakeSkin taugt der sowieso nix bei dem Einsatzgebiet.



Hard Rocky schrieb:


> - Meine Talas fahre ich vorn mittlerweile stets mit 160mm Federweg, außer an steilen Rampen bergauf switch ich auf 100mm ... Ansprechverhalten und Progression sind fabelhaft.
> - Die Klettereigenschaften empfinde ich mittlerweile als nahezu neutral zu meinem Hardtail, zumindest ziehe ich meine Standardberge / -hügel mit bis zu 300hm und 16% Steigung ähnlich fix hoch wie zuvor mit dem alten Bike. Kann aber auch an zunehmender Fitness liegen, muss mal das olle HT wieder auskramen.


Seh ich eigentlich genauso, nur das ich standardmässig mit 130mm rumfahre ...


Hard Rocky schrieb:


> So und nun mein Fazit nach ca. 1000km: Das Bike fetzt bergab, bergauf und auch auf etwas längeren Touren ... abolut bequem und relaxt (etwas erhöhte Adrenalin-Ausschüttungen ausgenommen)  Das geilste sind aber superenge und schnelle Singletrails mit vielen Wurzeln und kleinen Drops ... man ist das irre!
> cheerio


Yeah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _eisen (27. März 2007)

Hi all

Erst mal danke an alle die mich beraten haben, auch per PN. 
Ich habe heute mein Slayer SXC bestellt. 
Fotos folgen dauert aber noch ein paar Tage.


----------



## Schwarzwald (27. März 2007)

Der Link ist aus einen Lokalen Forum: http://broadbandsports.com/node/1391
Das wäre doch mal ein Trail für ein SXC


----------



## Hard Rocky (29. März 2007)

@ _eisen: nächster Reifen ... gute Frage ... hab entweder den neuen Michelin im Auge oder eben Fat Albert oder Big Betty oder ... ach ich hab doch auch kein Plan  

@ Frank:
Haha "nur noch Hinterrad" wer ist denn vorletzte Woche alle Grausamkeiten runtergedonnert? Aber die Tour war klasse, bin sie seither noch 2 mal in ähnlicher Art gefahren ... zumindest die fießen Parts ... damit ich beim nächsten mal mithalten kann    ... aber die scheiß Treppe hab ich mich immer noch nicht getraut. Steffen meinte auch "der is doch cranked, der das fährt"  
Ja bis bald .... ggf kommendes oder das Wochenende drauf?!?

@René: 
- keine Ahnung wie der heißt BG Komfort extra oder so
- hab zwar die SnakeSkins aber das hilft leider bei der Traktion auch nix ... aber ich hat noch nie nen Platten toitoitoi

cheerio


----------



## bestmove (29. März 2007)

Hard Rocky schrieb:


> @ Frank:
> Haha "nur noch Hinterrad" wer ist denn vorletzte Woche alle Grausamkeiten runtergedonnert? Aber die Tour war klasse, bin sie seither noch 2 mal in ähnlicher Art gefahren ... zumindest die fießen Parts ... damit ich beim nächsten mal mithalten kann    ... aber die scheiß Treppe hab ich mich immer noch nicht getraut. Steffen meinte auch "der is doch cranked, der das fährt"
> Ja bis bald .... ggf kommendes oder das Wochenende drauf?!?
> cheerio



Das hört sich aber interessant an, würd ich glatt mal sehen und vielleicht auch fahren wollen ...


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (29. März 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Das hört sich aber interessant an, würd ich glatt mal sehen und vielleicht auch fahren wollen ...


@bestmove
Kommt darauf an aus welchem " Wald " du kommst   
Aber man kann gerne mal was ausmachen und die Highlights bei uns abchecken .


@Hard Rocky 
Bist aber feste am fahren . Das mit der Treppe kriegst du auch noch hin . Dann bisch´ auch "cranked " , oder cracy , oder ...
Einfach Augen zu und runter  
Ne , ist schon bissl knifflig , vor allem weil die unterste Stufe schön schmal ist .

Tschüß + greez


----------



## Xexano (29. März 2007)

Was ist das für eine Treppe? *neugierig wird*


----------



## Hard Rocky (30. März 2007)

@ Xexano: ich mach die Tage mal ein Bild davon aber vermutlich lachst Dich darüber tot weil zu einfach für Dich. Mir flößt das Teil aber noch richtig Respekt ein, gerade wie Frank schon sagte ... die unterste Stufe ist ziemlich schmal, die Absätze doch recht hoch und der Fall recht tief, va da gleich daneben ein Graben ist. Für Könner reine Routine, für mich eine echte Adrenalinchallenge.
@ René: Du bist jederzeit gerne willkommen


----------



## Casper (2. April 2007)

Hallo SXC Fan Gemeinde

Bin mir am Überlegen ein SXC 50 zuzulegen nun bin ich euch dankbar wenn ihr mir ein bischen helfen könnt!

Hat die Gabel eine Steckachse?

Was haltet ihr von den Crosstrailfelgen? Max Reifenbreite?

Wie schwer wird es ca sein?

Vielen Dank 

Ride on!!


----------



## pikachu (2. April 2007)

Hard Rocky schrieb:


> @ Xexano: ich mach die Tage mal ein Bild davon aber vermutlich lachst Dich darüber tot weil zu einfach für Dich. Mir flößt das Teil aber noch richtig Respekt ein, gerade wie Frank schon sagte ... die unterste Stufe ist ziemlich schmal, die Absätze doch recht hoch und der Fall recht tief, va da gleich daneben ein Graben ist. Für Könner reine Routine, für mich eine echte Adrenalinchallenge.
> @ René: Du bist jederzeit gerne willkommen



Hi Hard Rocky,

ich glaub ich hab die Treppe auch schon mal zu Fuß genommen  
Vor zwei Wochen bin ich zum ersten Mal durchs Bombenloch gefahren, vielleicht versuch ich dann auch mal mit der Treppe.


Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (2. April 2007)

Hallo,

redet Ihr von der Tour im Schönbuch, wo man aus einer kleinen Abfahrt auf so schmale Treppen kommt, linksund rechts ohne halt? und dann gehts quer über die Strasse und weiter abwärts?

Wenn ja, di ebin ich heute gefahren 

Aber mir ging die düse!!!!


----------



## pikachu (2. April 2007)

Dome_2001 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> redet Ihr von der Tour im Schönbuch, wo man aus einer kleinen Abfahrt auf so schmale Treppen kommt, linksund rechts ohne halt? und dann gehts quer über die Strasse und weiter abwärts?
> 
> ...



Hi Dome_2001,

ich glaub wir meinen die Gleiche. 
Respekt, ich hatte schon beim runterlaufen die Hosen voll  

Micha


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (2. April 2007)

pikachu schrieb:


> Hi Hard Rocky,
> 
> ich glaub ich hab die Treppe auch schon mal zu Fuß genommen
> Vor zwei Wochen bin ich zum ersten Mal durchs Bombenloch gefahren, vielleicht versuch ich dann auch mal mit der Treppe.
> ...



@pikachu
Ist beim 1.Mal auch besser wenn man die Treppe zu Fuß runtergeht .
Dann weis man beim nächsten Mal , was auf einen zukommt . Und es sollte evtl. auch einigermaßen trocken sein , denn die Steinstufen sind sonst sehr schlüpfrig  
Das Bombenloch welches du meinst ist wahrscheinlich die Ruine Müneck . Auch eine kleine Mutprobe , und der Trail danach sehr schön zu fahren .


@Hard Rocky , Dome_2001 , pikachu , ... ???
Das Ganze schreit ja förmlich mal nach ner gemeinsamen Rocky-Schönbuch-Trail-Tour 
Und danach noch gemütlich


----------



## _eisen (2. April 2007)

Casper schrieb:


> Hallo SXC Fan Gemeinde
> 
> Bin mir am Überlegen ein SXC 50 zuzulegen nun bin ich euch dankbar wenn ihr mir ein bischen helfen könnt!
> 
> ...



Nein die Gabel vom 50 hat keine Steckachse


----------



## Dome_2001 (3. April 2007)

Wer bin ich ??? schrieb:


> @pikachu
> Ist beim 1.Mal auch besser wenn man die Treppe zu Fuß runtergeht .
> Dann weis man beim nächsten Mal , was auf einen zukommt . Und es sollte evtl. auch einigermaßen trocken sein , denn die Steinstufen sind sonst sehr schlüpfrig
> Das Bombenloch welches du meinst ist wahrscheinlich die Ruine Müneck . Auch eine kleine Mutprobe , und der Trail danach sehr schön zu fahren .
> ...



Bei mir war es gestern eher ein versehen das ich die Treppen runter bin. War auch echt ein mega beschissenes Gefühl. Wohl hab eich mir überhaupt nicht gefühlt. Und Du hast Recht, die Treppen sollten trocken sein, das löst weniger Adrenalinstöße in einem aus. Hab die Treppen mittig angefahren und hab es laufen lassen und zum schluss an der letzten Stufe bin ich dann doch sehr sehr weit recht, mehr oder weniger and er Kante rausgekommen. War wirklich echt ein Kack gefühl. 

Das Bombenbloch an sich kenne ich glaube ich nicht. Wo ist den die Ruine? Ist diese weit weg von den Treppen? In welche Richtung? Die Wege haben doch alle einen Namen, dieser auch?

Aber gegen eine Trailtour habe ich nichts einzuwenden. Allerdings ist mein Urlaub jetzt rum und jetzt wird es wieder etwas blöde mit dem Termin.


----------



## MWU406 (3. April 2007)

Servus,

das Bombenloch kommt auf dem Wanderweg (HW5?) am Schönbuchrand zum Ammertal.

CU
MW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dome_2001 (3. April 2007)

MWU406 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> das Bombenloch kommt auf dem Wanderweg (HW5?) am Schönbuchrand zum Ammertal.
> 
> ...



Cool, danke. Wenn das Wetter hält und ich nicht zu spät aus dem Büro rauskomme werde ich mal dort vorbei schauen. Mal gucken was das dort ist


----------



## bestmove (3. April 2007)

Casper schrieb:


> Hallo SXC Fan Gemeinde
> 
> Bin mir am Überlegen ein SXC 50 zuzulegen nun bin ich euch dankbar wenn ihr mir ein bischen helfen könnt!
> 
> ...


Meinst du die Crosstrail oder die Crossride?? Die Crosstrail sind super, sind der Nachfolger von den Crossmax Enduro, recht leicht und stabil. Meiner Meinung nach hat die Marzocchi All Mountain 1 eine Steckachse ... Geh zum Händler deines Vertauens und fahr das SXC mal Probe, dann werden sich deine Fragen in Luft auflösen ...


----------



## Hard Rocky (4. April 2007)

Na da bin ich ja dann froh, dass ich nicht alleine bin. Respekt vor jedem der die Treppe fährt. Ich trag sie lieber und freu mich gesund zu bleiben 
Der gemeinsamen Schönbuchtour soll nichts im Wege stehn - wann gehts los?

Bombenloch fahr ich beim nächsten mal Frank - versprochen - aber erstmal ohne Absprung über die obere Wurzel so wie Du das gleich gemacht hast - so schnell konnt ich gar nicht schauen wie Du weg warst 

cheerio


----------



## _eisen (4. April 2007)

Hi

Mein Slayer SXC ist fast Komplet nur die Gabel fehlt noch.

Hab eine FOX 36 TALAS RC bestellt.

Nun kommt die aber nicht  was hallt ihr von einer Magura Wotan am Slayer?


----------



## bestmove (4. April 2007)

_eisen schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Mein Slayer SXC ist fast Komplet nur die Gabel fehlt noch.
> 
> ...



Uah, eine Wotan geht gar nicht!! Ich finde die RS Lyrik noch sehr interessant, das wäre eine echte Alternative! Wenns fertig ist, gibs doch hoffentlich Bilder?!


----------



## _eisen (4. April 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Uah, eine Wotan geht gar nicht!!



Na mal schauen bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen Liefertermin für die Fox Gabel. 

Bilder gibt es natürlich wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## Schwarzwald (4. April 2007)

Hatte nicht mal die Bike ein Slayer SXC mit einer Wotan getestet?
Laut Tester war das dann der Schwachpunkt am Bike.

Grüße
Schwarzwald


----------



## mr320 (8. April 2007)

Nach langer Wartezeit war es gestern soweit und ich konnte mein Rad fertig aufbauen. *ENDLICH !!!* 
Lenker und Vorbau werden noch geändert, falls der Vorbau ja aus irgendeinem unvorhersehbaren Grund noch in diesem Jahr kommen sollte. (Ich halts nicht aus)

Also ich habe mich verliebt !  





Grüße an alle Rocky Fans.    *Wieder eins mehr !*​


----------



## Hard Rocky (8. April 2007)

feinfein, das schaut ja klasse aus. sind das die neuen louise bremsen? kommt auf jeden fall gut mit den rot eloxierten aufnahmen ... hast auch noch nen entsprechenden zahnkranz von sram in rot? würd sich sicher gut dazu machen.
nur die gelben bepper / snakeskin-aufdrucke würde ich noch entfernen / schwärzen.

viel spaß bei der ersten ausfahrt - berichte uns davon!


----------



## pikachu (8. April 2007)

mr320 schrieb:


> Nach langer Wartezeit war es gestern soweit und ich konnte mein Rad fertig aufbauen. *ENDLICH !!!*
> Lenker und Vorbau werden noch geändert, falls der Vorbau ja aus irgendeinem unvorhersehbaren Grund noch in diesem Jahr kommen sollte. (Ich halts nicht aus)
> 
> Also ich habe mich verliebt !
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Rad.

Bis auf die hintere Bremsleitungsverlegung sieht es Klasse aus.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pikachu (8. April 2007)

Dämpfer nicht Mittig im Rahmen???

Hi,

Gestern ist mir am Slayer folgendes aufgefallen.
Das Huckepackteil am Dämpfer hat auf der rechten Seite ein paar Zehntel und auf der linken Seite ca. 2 mm Luft zum Rahmen.
Ist das bei Euch so, oder ist da was Faul 






Gruß
Micha


----------



## mr320 (8. April 2007)

*@ Hard Rocky*
Sind die Louise Bremsen. Fand ich halt ganz ansprechend und war mit meinen letzten Louise Bremsen ganz zufrieden. (Die Griffeinheiten sind vielleicht ein bischen klobig geworden, aber naja)
Sram Spiderarm kommt dann beim nächsten Kassettenwechsel. Toller Tip
Der Rest sind ja Kleinigkeiten, Mal sehen


*@ pikachu*

Was die Bremsleitungsverlegung betrifft musste ich erst einmal damit leben. Musste um jeden cm kämpfen damit die original Magura Leitung noch am Cockpit reicht und nicht gleich beim kleinsten Lenkereinschlag reißt.

Hab mir die Sache mit dem Dämpfer mal bei mir angeschaut. Sind wahrscheinlich kleine Tolleranzen beim Einbau oder der Fertigung des Dämpfers oder des Rahmens. Meiner hat jedenfalls rechts mehr Spiel. Also genau andersrum. Ist vielleicht ein mm Unterschied. egal


----------



## _eisen (8. April 2007)

mr320 schrieb:


> Nach langer Wartezeit war es gestern soweit und ich konnte mein Rad fertig aufbauen. *ENDLICH !!!*
> Lenker und Vorbau werden noch geändert, falls der Vorbau ja aus irgendeinem unvorhersehbaren Grund noch in diesem Jahr kommen sollte. (Ich halts nicht aus)
> 
> Also ich habe mich verliebt !
> ...



Das kann ich verstehen man tut sich ja schon in den Rahmen alleine verlieben. 
Schön siehts aus, dein Rad. 

An meins kommt auch ne Louise.
Der 20,5 Rahmen sieht schon riesig aus wenn ich dagegen meinen betrachte.


----------



## Radical_53 (8. April 2007)

Ist wirklich riesig, die Räder schauen bald wie 24" aus  Aber echt ein schickes Rädchen! Da kann man nicht meckern


----------



## mr320 (9. April 2007)

Sieht nur so groß aus. Wenn ich sitze passt es ganz gut. Sitze dann immer noch recht aufrecht.

Übrigens. In Berlin steht im Shop ein New Slayer 2006 in 22 Zoll.
DAS IST RIESIG. Wurde scheinbar nicht umsonst eingestellt. (die Rahmengröße meine ich)


----------



## Hard Rocky (9. April 2007)

mr320 ... was für ne Vorbaulänge hast Du denn dran? Schätze mal über 100mm, oder? Und wie kommst damit zurecht?
Werd bei mir glaub auch noch nen Spacer nach unten setzen und dann erst dann den "Turm" absägen und ganz evtl. nen etwas längern Vorbau auch noch dazu (trotz 20,5 Zoll).
Was für Verstellwerte (Höhe) hast denn an der Bomber?

Das mit dem außermittigen Piggyback is bei mir auch so ... rechts is sogar schon bissel der Aufbepper ab, war wohl mal bissel Dreck dazwischen. Spaltmaß ist aber wirklich ca. 1mm auf der einen Seite. Krumm geschweißt oder schiefes Piggy ... egal hauptsach s´tut. 

Heut hab ich meinen ersten Platten mit dem ... na ratet mal ... NobbyNic gehabt, trotz SnakeSkin. Aber ich vermute eh dass es wohl ein Durchschlag war. Das kommt halt wenn man "blind" dem Frank hinterherfährt  Aber bald is der Nobby eh runter und dann gibt es ja was neues ...

@ Frank: die Crosstrecke war für´n A.... da fehlt mit dem Bike einfach der Speed, außer die Sprünge von oben mit Anlauf, aber da hast dann soviel Tempo drauf (und der Untergrund ist nicht gerade eben), dass ich bei ca. 30 gebremst hab und so auch dort nicht wirklich vom Boden gekommen bin. Die Kiddi-Trails sind auch nicht besser ... da wirst einfach nicht schnell genug in der Ebene.

cheerio


----------



## mr320 (9. April 2007)

@ Hard Rocky
Momentan ist halt noch mein alter Prodigy Vorbau in 130mm drauf. Warte halt schon 2 Monate auf meinen Atlas Vorbau welchen ich in 90mm bestellt habe.
Der soll aber auch diesen Monat kommen. Dann kann ich auch meinen Next Low Riser drauf hauen. Bin heute meine ersten 30 km gefahren um erste Eindrücke zu sammeln. EIN GEILES GEFÜHL !!! Also die 130mm am Vorbau waren ok, aber dem Handling kommt ein etwas kürzerer schon zu gute. (denke ich) Aber im Moment hatte ich halt nur den. Muss mal noch ein wenig fahren dann kann ich sicher mehr sagen.

Was die Gabel (AM SL 1)betrifft, kann man zwischen 120 und 160 mm stufenlos wählen. (ala U-Turn) Werd ich aber wahrscheinlich wenig brauchen, da steile Rampen hier Mangelware sind. Kommt dann wohl am Gardasee zum Einsatz wenn die Rampen etwas länger werden und sich das kurbeln an der Gabel lohnt. Bin halt nicht so der FOX Fan. (schweineteuren Ammi's, nichts für ungut) Gewicht war halt top (ca. 2230 Gramm) und in meinen Augen bauen die Italiener immer noch die schönsten Gabeln.

*EXTRABONUS: DIE GIBT ES NUR IN WEISS !!!*  

War auch ganz zufrieden für die erste Ausfahrt. Setup stimmt zwar noch nicht ganz aber das wird schon noch. Hatte halt vorher eine Psylo SL mit Stahlfeder die eine top Arbeit verrichtet hat und da kam sie trotz des nicht ganz korrekten Setups recht gut mit. Für eine Luftgabel super.

Ich halte euch dann auf den laufenden.
Gruß Marco


----------



## bestmove (10. April 2007)

pikachu schrieb:


> Dämpfer nicht Mittig im Rahmen???
> 
> Hi,
> 
> ...



 bin heute früh gleich mal in den Keller gespurtet, aber alles easy  der sitzt schön mittig, so wie das sein muss! Hab jetzt aber auf die schnelle nicht gesehen ob der sich irgendwie justieren lässt ... 
Falls da was "krumm geschweißt" (ZITAT: Hard Rocky) ist, würde ich aber Garantieansprüche geltend machen, vor allem bei dem Rahmenpreis und der Aussage von Dirk Janz "Klasse statt Masse". Auf jeden Fall solltest du mal bikeaction konsultieren oder dein Händler eben ...


----------



## pikachu (10. April 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> bin heute früh gleich mal in den Keller gespurtet, aber alles easy  der sitzt schön mittig, so wie das sein muss! Hab jetzt aber auf die schnelle nicht gesehen ob der sich irgendwie justieren lässt ...
> Falls da was "krumm geschweißt" (ZITAT: Hard Rocky) ist, würde ich aber Garantieansprüche geltend machen, vor allem bei dem Rahmenpreis und der Aussage von Dirk Janz "Klasse statt Masse". Auf jeden Fall solltest du mal bikeaction konsultieren oder dein Händler eben ...



Hi,

hab gerade mit meinem Radhändler telefoniert. Liegt wohl an den Buchsen, die in den Dämpfer gepresst sind. Da wurde wohl beim Zusammenbau des Dämpgers geschlampert.
Ich fahr dann in den nächsten Tag mal beim Hänler vorbei und lass den Sitz der Buchse korrigieren.

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (10. April 2007)

Hard Rocky schrieb:


> Das mit dem außermittigen Piggyback is bei mir auch so ... rechts is sogar schon bissel der Aufbepper ab, war wohl mal bissel Dreck dazwischen. Spaltmaß ist aber wirklich ca. 1mm auf der einen Seite. Krumm geschweißt oder schiefes Piggy ... egal hauptsach s´tut.
> 
> Heut hab ich meinen ersten Platten mit dem ... na ratet mal ... NobbyNic gehabt, trotz SnakeSkin. Aber ich vermute eh dass es wohl ein Durchschlag war. Das kommt halt wenn man "blind" dem Frank hinterherfährt  Aber bald is der Nobby eh runter und dann gibt es ja was neues ...
> 
> ...



@Marco 
Das mit dem Plattfuß war doch gar nicht schlecht , da konnten wir anderen uns solange ausruhen   
Aber mal im ernst : Die Reifen sind für das Bike und den Einsatzbereich wirklich am Limit .
 Auch wenn die Nobby Nics jetzt wieder im Test in der "Mountainbike-Bravo" Testsieger + Kauftipp +.....   bekommen haben .
Mußt beim nächsten Mal den Fat Albert oder was ähnliches draufmachen . Auch wenn dein Bike dann wieder ein paar Gramm schwerer wird , lohnt es sich auf alle Fälle .
 Ist in meinen Augen nur "Gewichts-Mogelei" der Hersteller/Importeure , an so Bikes diese Reifen zu montieren .    

Das mit der Cross-Strecke ist nicht so wild , dafür gehn wir dann mal nach Wildbad 

Ciao + bis dann


----------



## Radical_53 (11. April 2007)

Es reicht normal auch, sodenn die Felgen breit genug sind (generell), wenn man ein Tubeless Kit montiert. Dann hat man mit den Nobbies an sich wenig bis keine Probleme. Hilft zwar nicht gegen aufgeschlitzte Seitenwände, aber den Rest wie Snakebites und Durchstiche kuriert es wunderbar.


----------



## bestmove (13. April 2007)

Ich denke grad über neue Kurbeln nach für mein SXC ... was könnt Ihr empfehlen? Ziemlich erste Wahl bei mir, is Race Face, hab ein Auge auf die Deus und die Atlas geworfen. Ich bekomm so ziemlich jede Kurbel ins "knacken" daher die Überlegung in Richtung RF Atlas ... scheint wesentlich stabiler zu sein und auch die Kettenblätter sind stärker als bei der Deus?! 

Fahre derzeit RF Signature mit NorthShore (ISIS) bringt der Umstieg Vorteile? Ist X-Type soviel steifer und stabiler bei geringeren Gewicht?


----------



## Sw!tch (13. April 2007)

also leichter wirds auf jedenfall... die north shore isn richtiger klopper


----------



## Radical_53 (13. April 2007)

Atlas ist keine doofe Sache. Ich hab bei meiner jedoch die Blätter getauscht (Specialite TA schalten besser und wiegen weniger), die Kurbelschraube der Deus montiert (Alu statt Stahl) und mittlerweile ein anderes Innenlager verbaut (aus optischen Gründen, das RF lief bei mir wunderbar).
Ist definitiv ne feine Kurbel, wenn's stilsicher sein soll geht da nix dran vorbei  
Deus wär für so ein Bike wie ich find zu klein, auch wenn ich z.B. mit den Turbine 4-Kant (wie ich find sehr ähnliches Profil) nie Probleme hatte.


----------



## mr320 (14. April 2007)

He, ich muss mich mal bei euch melden und hoffe ihr könnt helfen.

Wie, zum Teufel nochmal, kommt ihr an das Boost Valve Ventil ran. Ich muss erst eine Krankenversicherung abschließen nur um die Pumpe da ran zu schrauben !!!

Denkfehler ??? gebt mal nen Tip. (Meine aktuelle Dämpferpumpe hat nur ca. 8 cm Schlauch dran, aber selbst mit einen längeren Schlauch brech ich mir die Finger. MINDESTENS)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (17. April 2007)

Hab heut endlich meinen Rahmen in Empfang nehmen können 

Blöde Frage: Wie habt ihr die Zugführung für den Umwerfer vorn gelöst? Wenn ich das richtig sehe hab ich 2 Optionen für die hintere Bremse, aber der Zug für den Umwerfer läuft mehr als bescheiden?
Ist bei euch unter dem Tretlager noch irgend eine Art Führung? Da hab ich nur eine Bohrung mit Gewinde


----------



## soederbohm (17. April 2007)

Bei dem Rahmen sollte eigentlich die "Führung", die in das Loch mit Gewinde reingehört.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Radical_53 (17. April 2007)

Ok... dann werd ich da nochmal kieken  Hab keine direkt gesehen, mich aber über das Gewinde bzw. ein fehlendes "Zwischenstück" gewundert. Ist ja kein Scott Scale wo man die Züge von vorn nach hinten mit Außenhülle verlegt


----------



## bestmove (19. April 2007)

mr320 schrieb:


> He, ich muss mich mal bei euch melden und hoffe ihr könnt helfen.
> 
> Wie, zum Teufel nochmal, kommt ihr an das Boost Valve Ventil ran. Ich muss erst eine Krankenversicherung abschließen nur um die Pumpe da ran zu schrauben !!!
> 
> Denkfehler ??? gebt mal nen Tip. (Meine aktuelle Dämpferpumpe hat nur ca. 8 cm Schlauch dran, aber selbst mit einen längeren Schlauch brech ich mir die Finger. MINDESTENS)


Da mir auch regelmäßig die Finger brechen möchte ich das nochmal aufgreifen. Hat denn keiner ne Idee? Man müsste sich dafür irgendwas basteln ... so ne Art Airport mit Verlängerung.


----------



## Bikeaddict (19. April 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Da mir auch regelmäßig die Finger brechen möchte ich das nochmal aufgreifen. Hat denn keiner ne Idee? Man müsste sich dafür irgendwas basteln ... so ne Art Airport mit Verlängerung.



Ich hab ein new slayer und somit nicht selbiges problem, vielleicht hilft euch das weiter: http://www.reset-racing.de/ (auf reset-racing components klicken)


----------



## Radical_53 (19. April 2007)

Den Reset Airport sollte man an sich sowieso auf der Pumpe haben. Ohne hab ich noch keine Dämpferpumpe erlebt, womit nicht beim Abschrauben wieder ein Haufen Luft entwichen ist. Bei den kleinen Volumina und hohen Drücken find wird das Einstellen ohne Airport doch echt zum Würfel-Spiel!


----------



## _eisen (19. April 2007)

So nun will ich auch mal.


----------



## Hard Rocky (19. April 2007)

wow, und dann gleich mit sowas feinem. schaut richtig gut aus ... und auch noch so sauber  
Die Kurbel ist besonders geil ... und was ist das für ne Schaltung?

Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## _eisen (19. April 2007)

Hard Rocky schrieb:


> wow, und dann gleich mit sowas feinem. schaut richtig gut aus ... und auch noch so sauber
> Die Kurbel ist besonders geil ... und was ist das für ne Schaltung?
> 
> Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!



Danke bin auch mächtig stolz. 

Das ist eine Rohloff Narbenschaltung.


Übersetzungsvergleich:
http://www.rohloff.de/de/produkte/speedhub/uebersetzungen/index.html


----------



## soederbohm (19. April 2007)

ne Rohloff, hm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (20. April 2007)

ne Rohloff, interessant! Was wiegt das Teil mit Rohloff? Auf jeden Fall sehr schönes Rad  Ich würd die oberen Decals von der Gabel noch abmachen (gelle Soulbrother  ) sieht doch besser aus.


----------



## Soulbrother (20. April 2007)

Stimmt schon,ohne die Banderole sieht´s schicker aus,zumindest in dieser Farbkombination - aber das ist ja Geschmacksache.

Mit so einer Rohloff konnte ich mich irgendwie noch nie anfreunden,weder ´94 als ich die erste live gesehen habe und genauso wenig heute.
Wenn überhaupt,macht so ein Getriebe für mich nur Sinn wenn es so wie bei den mittlerweile immer mehr aufkommenden Getriebebikes in den Rahmen eingepflanzt ist wo es für einen zentralen und tiefen Schwerpunkt sorgt.
Zumindest bei solchen AM´s.

Bei einem Hardcorebike das vorne sowieso eine schwere Gabel verbaut hat mag sich das dann wohl wieder gut ergänzen wenn die Rohloff im HR sitzt.
Egal,mein Ding wär das nicht aber auch das unterliegt wie alles andere wieder den pers. Vorlieben jedes einzelnen und so solls sein  

Aber davon abgesehen ist es auf jeden fall ein sehr schönes Geschoss


----------



## JoeDesperado (20. April 2007)

beeinflusst das rohloff-getriebe nicht die kinematik des hinterbaus negativ?
im liteville-thread wurde darüber ausführlich diskutiert, dass jedes fully eigens dafür angepasst werden muss...


----------



## Radical_53 (20. April 2007)

Ein System was mit Kettenzug funktioniert oder darüber "geregelt" wird dürfte mit Rohloff definitiv in die Hose gehen...


PS: Hätte jemand evtl. die Muße, mir ein Bild seiner Zugführung vom Umwerfer vorn zu machen? Das Plastik-Teil unter dem Innenlager. 
Ging bei meinem Rahmen (der über den Postweg kam, sitz hier mitten in der Einöde) verschütt und ich hab jetzt hier eine Shimano Standard-Führung, deren Paßform mir aber nicht so richtig schmeckt. Der Umwerfer hat ja eh wenig Außenhülle wo er sich abstützen kann, da wäre mir eine perfekt sitzende Führung für einen gewissen Schaltkomfort schon wichtig (kenne das von meinem GT Zaskar, die Führung ist immer der Schwachpunkt der Geschichte gewesen).


----------



## _eisen (20. April 2007)

Ich gebe hier schon mal meinen ersten Erfahrungsbericht der ist nach 60km natürlich noch nicht aussagekräftig.

Erstmal zum hinterbau ich kann durch die Rohloff keine Einbusen feststellen.
Der Hinterbau spricht super an und bügelt alles weg was ihm unters Rat kommt, wo bei die Talas trotz offener Druckstuffe noch sehr schlecht anspricht aber die muss ich ja auch erst mal einfahren ich werde noch mal einen bericht abgeben wenn ich mal 500km gefahren bin.

Zur Rohloff kann ich nur sagen ich bin begeistert  aber das ist wie schon gesagt ja immer auch Geschmacksache.




bestmove schrieb:


> ne Rohloff, interessant! Was wiegt das Teil mit Rohloff? Auf jeden Fall sehr schönes Rad  Ich würd die oberen Decals von der Gabel noch abmachen (gelle Soulbrother  ) sieht doch besser aus.




Zum gewicht ich werde es mal wiegen hab allerdings nur einen Personenwaage.
Das mit den Decals hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, hab aber mich noch nicht getraut mal schauen.


----------



## Jako (20. April 2007)

hey bestmove - das war doch ich, der dich zum abmachen der hellblauen ringe "getrieben" hat..... @ eisen - trau dich und mach´ die ringe ab, sieht viel besser aus (siehe fotos von bestmove und mir....)  gruß jako


----------



## bestmove (20. April 2007)

Jako schrieb:


> hey bestmove - das war doch ich, der dich zum abmachen der hellblauen ringe "getrieben" hat..... @ eisen - trau dich und mach´ die ringe ab, sieht viel besser aus (siehe fotos von bestmove und mir....)  gruß jako


Ups, hab ich wohl verwechselt ... aber stimmt Jako  



			
				_eisen schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den Decals hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, hab aber mich noch nicht getraut mal schauen.



Hehe, ging mir genauso aber letzlich war es für mich die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## mr320 (23. April 2007)

Hey Jungs, das gibbet doch nicht. Ich muss noch mal auf das BOOST VALVE VENTIL zu sprechen kommen. Bin ja scheinbar nicht der einzige mit dem Problem.

gel bestmove.

Hat denn bisher keiner versucht dort den Druck zu ändern ? MEIN PROBLEM NOCHMAL: Da kommt doch kein Mensch ran um ne Pumpe ranzuschrauben.

Oder bin ich zu doof ??? TIPS her !!!


----------



## bestmove (23. April 2007)

Das ging schon aber is ne üble popelei  ich wäre jedenfalls auch sehr erfreut über eine vernünftige Lösung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hard Rocky (24. April 2007)

Popelei ist gut, ich komm da zwar grad so hin, bekomme die Abdeckschraube aber nicht aufgedreht ... zu dicke Finger.

Nach dem 4.ten Platten innerhalb von 2 Wochen hab ich meine Nobby Nics nun gegen ein paar fette Alberts getauscht. Aber bis auf die Tatsache, dass ich seit 3 Ausfahrten plattenfrei bin, haben mich die Reifen nun auch nicht wirklich begeistert. Rollwiderstand ist deutlich höher und der Grip ist etwas schlechter als beim Nobby Nic. Va in Kurven rutscht mir öfter mal das Hinterrad kurz weg und er fühlt sich einfach "wackelig" an. 
Dafür sind die fetten Alberts breiter und schauen meiner Meinung nach besser aus. Aber das ist eh das Nebensache. Bei mBremsen würd ich sagen herrscht unentschieden.
Beim nächsten mal versuch ich mich bei Maxxis ... in der Hoffnung dass alles besser wird.


----------



## Radical_53 (24. April 2007)

Der 2.35er Albert sollte an sich aber nicht breiter als ein 2.4er Nobby sein. Etwas höher, aber nicht breiter.
Kleiner Tip: Probier mal ein Tubeless Kit, z.B. von Notubes. Ich hab den Nobby jetzt seit etwas über einem Jahr drauf und noch keinen Plattfuß gehabt.


----------



## Hard Rocky (24. April 2007)

hatte den 2,25 snakeskin NN, der is deutlich schmaler.

kein Platten in einem ganzen Jahr? fährst Du nur indoor?


----------



## Radical_53 (24. April 2007)

Ne, 2.4er ohne Schlangenhaut bei mir. Hinten reicht mir sogar der Racing Ralph.

Und nicht indoor, inbatsch höchstens  Aber eben mit Milch  Vorn ca. 1.3 bar beim 2.4er, hinten ca. 1.9-2.0 bar. Wunderbare Geschichte (auf DT 5.1 Felgen).

PS: Dem messen nach ist der Minion von Maxxis in 2.35 so breit wie die 2.25er Schwalbe. Nur zur Info


----------



## Bingo79 (29. April 2007)

_eisen schrieb:


> So nun will ich auch mal.



Hallo Eisen,

wie sieht denn die Befestigung der Drehmomentabstützung auf der Scheibenbremsseite aus?

Verfällt dadurch der Garantieanspruch bei RM? Oder akzeptieren die einen Speedhub-Einbau?

LG

Ingo


----------



## _eisen (30. April 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> ne Rohloff, interessant! Was wiegt das Teil mit Rohloff? Auf jeden Fall sehr schönes Rad  Ich würd die oberen Decals von der Gabel noch abmachen (gelle Soulbrother  ) sieht doch besser aus.



So vor lauter radeln kam ich noch gar nicht zum wiegen nun ist es aber endlich geschehen,
ca. 15,3 kg allerdings mit der Personenwaage gewogen.

Die oberen Kleber von der Gabel sind ab schaut gut aus.





Bingo79 schrieb:


> Hallo Eisen,
> 
> wie sieht denn die Befestigung der Drehmomentabstützung auf der Scheibenbremsseite aus?
> 
> ...



So noch ein Foto von dem Hinterrad hab es extra gewaschen.
Hab den speedbone montiert damit es keine Probleme mit der Drehmomentabstützung gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 80478 (2. Mai 2007)

Falls es jemanden interessiert:

Das Mountain Goat 20/4 stambecco funktioniert mit dem Slayer SXC 70 absolut problemlos. Es gibt keinerlei Probleme bei der Monatge.
...


----------



## iNSANE! (2. Mai 2007)

So ein paar Shots aus Riva. Leider nur Handy Cam.

Slayer SXC Canuck mit Slayer 50 Hinterbau





Slayer SXC Canuck





ROCO Coil in Mr. Simmons SXC (Carbon Hinterbau)


----------



## soederbohm (2. Mai 2007)

Bin ja überrascht von dem RP23 in dem Canuck mit Alu-Hinterbau. Nur wg. dem Gewicht? Oder checkts da einer einfach nicht


----------



## Radical_53 (2. Mai 2007)

Wieso checken? Ich werd mein SXC auch nicht mit dem DHX fahren. Der RP23 funktioniert tadellos, meinem Geschmack nach besser, und vor allem funktioniert das PPD da wenigstens wie es soll (plus man kann es on the fly abschalten).


----------



## soederbohm (2. Mai 2007)

Naja, aber dieses SXC ist wohl kaum ein leichter Tourer sondern eher was bergaborientiertes.


----------



## Radical_53 (2. Mai 2007)

Jau, aber wo ist das Problem? Ich bin den RP23 (daher habe ich ihn überhaupt gehabt) schon in meinem Cove G-Spot gefahren. An sich ein waschechter Freerider, und der Dämpfer hat sich darin super gemacht.
Um das "custom tuned valving" (was laut Aussage von Rocky nicht mehr ist, als daß die Dämpfung intern von der mittleren Einstellung auf die härtere gestellt wird) auszugleichen werd ich den Dämpfer zu Push schicken, damit er genau (dann auch wirklich genau) auf den Rahmen, mein Gewicht und meinen Fahrstil angepaßt ist.
Ich seh halt den Vorteil vom DHX nicht wirklich. Die einstellbare Bottom-Out Geschichte fand ich relativ witzlos, den Ausgleichsbehälter merke ich (bzw. das Fehlen desselben) auch bei sehr langen Abfahrten nicht. Und wie gesagt, das PPD gefällt mir beim RP23 dreimal besser.
Der RP23 hat zudem im Vergleich zum DHX eine größere Luftkammer, was ich für positiv halte. Und er wiegt etwa 100g weniger. Zwar nicht die Welt (hatte mit mehr gerechnet), aber immerhin.

PS: Wenn der RP23 im normalen Slayer, was deutlich wuchtiger ist, verbaut und erfolgreich eingesetzt wird, warum sollte er im SXC dann unterdimensioniert sein?


----------



## bestmove (5. Mai 2007)

Ich hatte letztens ein übles knacken am bike  besonders im Wiegetritt gings richtig los - jedenfalls hab ich mich auf die Suche gemacht. Nun sind nur noch die Lager am Rahmen übrig ... das untere Schwingenlager wars. Mal fix alles schön gefettet und nu is wieder gut.  

Generell muss ich sagen, das so fast alle Schrauben und Lager ziemlich trocken sind. Teilweise war ich richtig erstaunt, wie furztrocken ...  haben die kein Fett in Canada


----------



## Radical_53 (5. Mai 2007)

A propos Schrauben: Du hast nicht zufällig die empfohlenen Drehmomente für die Biester?  Konnt bisher nirgends was entdecken.


----------



## bestmove (6. Mai 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> A propos Schrauben: Du hast nicht zufällig die empfohlenen Drehmomente für die Biester?  Konnt bisher nirgends was entdecken.


aber gerne doch ... alle Rahmenbolzen und Dämpferbefestigungen 11Nm


----------



## Radical_53 (6. Mai 2007)

Ich danke dir  Gehört da auch das hintere Sitzstreben-Gelenk dazu? Das ist eine M5 Titan-Schraube, die "normal" nur ~7Nm bekäme... 
Hatte mich halt gewundert weil ich nirgends was gefunden hatte, wo Race Face ja z.B. für alles und jedes ein Drehmoment angibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 80478 (6. Mai 2007)

Also ich habe die hier gefunden - allerdings für's "normale" Slayer:

1. Rahmen /Dämpfer 10 Nm
2. Dämpfer/Kipphebel 10 Nm
3. Kettenstrebe/Hauptschwingenlager 10 Nm
4. Kipphebel/ Sattelstrebe 9 Nm
5. Kipphebel/Sitzrohr 9 Nm
6. Sattelstrebe/Kettenstrebe 9 Nm


----------



## Radical_53 (6. Mai 2007)

Dank dir  Bin da halt immer lieber etwas vorsichtiger, grad wo das alles (bis auf die Dämpfer-Bolzen) Alu- und Titan-Teile sind.


----------



## Radical_53 (8. Mai 2007)

Hab jetzt die Antwort von Rocky bekommen. 100 lbs/in für jeden Bolzen am Rahmen. Kommt mir zwar für die Sitzstreben-Bolzen sehr hoch und für den Dämpfer sehr gering vor, aber nu ja  Schaun wir mal..


----------



## bestmove (8. Mai 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt die Antwort von Rocky bekommen. 100 lbs/in für jeden Bolzen am Rahmen. Kommt mir zwar für die Sitzstreben-Bolzen sehr hoch und für den Dämpfer sehr gering vor, aber nu ja  Schaun wir mal..


Also wenn ich jetzt richtig gerechnet habe, sind das doch 11 Nm und nen paar zerdrückte ... odda?!


----------



## Radical_53 (8. Mai 2007)

Richtig, ja. Der hintere Bolzen bei der Sattelstrebe ist wenn ich mich nicht irre M5. Die kriegen in Titan normal nur knapp 7Nm statt 11. Und die Bolzen vom Dämpfer sind dagegen M8, die bis zu 28Nm abkönnten. Bei meinem Cove mußt ich den M8er vom Dämpfer z.B. mit 17Nm anziehen.
Find es halt irgendwie sehr schräg, daß alle Bolzen genau dasselbe Moment haben...


----------



## Radical_53 (13. Mai 2007)

Kleiner Beitrag zum Thema "custom tuned valving" 







Die Jungs waren sehr fix mit dem Service, nach England und zurück in einer Woche  Fahrbericht folgt, sobald meine Gabel vom Lackieren zurück ist


----------



## bestmove (14. Mai 2007)

Sry, sagt mir nicht viel ... was is passiert mit deinem Dämpfer? Spezial Tuning?! Du wirst doch meinen DHX Air damit nicht in die Tasche stecken wollen


----------



## Radical_53 (14. Mai 2007)

Vor dem RP23 hatte ich an meinem alten Rahmen den DHX 5.0 coil. Und um ehrlich zu sein fand ich den RP definitiv besser. 
Was da mit dem Dämpfer passiert ist neben einer vollständigen Anpassung an den Kundenwunsch: Diverse neue Teile, wie z.B. ein anderer Kolben, andere interne Gleitbuchsen, komplett neue Shimstacks.
Die generelle Abstimmung wie auch die "Stärke" vom PPD, der Einstellbereich usw. wird alles nach Kundenwunsch angepaßt. Das PPD wird zudem verbessert, daß man die Übergänge nicht mehr so stark spürt.

Einzig der 08er DHX Air wäre mit dem PPD an/aus Hebelchen eine interessante Alternative. Aber dank dem Tuning brauche ich das verstellbare Bottom-Out genauso wenig wie die einstellbare Druckstufe, da das so schon auf den Rahmen, Fahrergewicht und Fahrstil angepaßt wurde. Und ob ich PPD jetzt in 13 oder in 3 Stufen einstellen kann ist an sich relativ egal.
Beim DHX mußte ich es immer fast ganz zu drehen, um einen halbwegs ähnlichen Effekt zu erreichen wie beim RP23 auf Stufe 1 (die schwächste Stufe).
Hier ist auch nochmal eine komplette Auflistung, was getan wird:

http://tftunedshox.com/push/pushfoxshox.htm

Den fehlenden Ausgleichsbehälter beim RP hab ich zudem auch nie vermißt, dank der größeren Luftkammer kann ich ihn mit vergleichsweise niedrigem Druck fahren. 
Ob ich *deinen* DHX Air damit in die Tasche stecke weiß ich nicht, meinen werd ich aber sicher dafür hergeben und veräußern 
Am DHX stört mich halt der ewige Kompromiss bzgl. PPD. Entweder ich fahre am laufenden Band wippend umher und genieße das Runterfahren, oder ich fahre ohne Wippen und muß mir bergab weniger Komfort genehmigen. Mit dem RP habe ich diesen Kompromiss nicht.
Man kann mit PPD fahren, was auch vor der Abstimmung beim normalen Umherfahren recht sensibel gearbeitet hat, flippt dann für's Runterfahren den Schalter um und hat komplett feinfühlige Performance zur Verfügung. Wenn ich's voll ausreize muß ich halt so beim Wechsel von hoch zu runter 2 Schalter drücken (Talas 2 und eben den PPD Hebel), aber das geht sehr fix und bringt mir vergleichsweise sehr viel. Den DHX jedes mal wieder einzustellen würde mehr Zeit brauchen, bzw. hat es damals gebraucht weshalb ich das PPD da quasi immer in einer Stellung belassen hab.


----------



## SlayMe (14. Mai 2007)

Hi Radical 53, ich überlege auch schon länger, meinen Fox-Dämpfer "pushen" zu lassen. Aber da das doch ein teurer Spaß ist, wollte ich warten bis der Dämpfer mal nen Schaden hat und ihn dann hinschicken. Weißt Du zufällig, ob das dann derselbe Preis ist, oder berechnen die dann doppelt? Denn eigentlich bauen und tauschen die soviel daran rum, dass der Umbau doch einer Reparatur mit Service gleichkommt, oder?
Und berichte unbedingt über die veränderten Fahreindrücke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (14. Mai 2007)

Der Push-Service beinhaltet eine richtige Ãberholung, klar. In meinem Fall sah das so aus, daÃ ich den DÃ¤mpfer jetzt seit Mitte letzten Jahres gefahren bin.
Der Service, also Beseitigung jeglicher Probleme (Kleinigkeiten waren undicht, neue DU-Buchse) plus die Push Teile, Einbau, Abstimmung haben mit Versand aus England dann 100 Pfund, also grob 150â¬, gekostet. Fand den Preis fÃ¼r da was gemacht wurde ok, hab sogar noch den Tarif fÃ¼r neue DÃ¤mpfer gekriegt (90 statt 120 Pfund).
Was ich auÃerdem gemacht hab: Da der Hinterbau beim Rocky so unglaublich leichtgÃ¤ngig funktioniert, wollte ich das nicht mit den zÃ¤hen DU-Bushes ausbremsen. Ergo ist in dem hinteren DÃ¤mpferauge auch gleich ein Nadellager von Betd eingepresst worden, damit der DÃ¤mpfer auch richtig schÃ¶n fein arbeiten kann


----------



## bestmove (14. Mai 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Man kann mit PPD fahren, was auch vor der Abstimmung beim normalen Umherfahren recht sensibel gearbeitet hat, flippt dann für's Runterfahren den Schalter um und hat komplett feinfühlige Performance zur Verfügung. Wenn ich's voll ausreize muß ich halt so beim Wechsel von hoch zu runter 2 Schalter drücken (Talas 2 und eben den PPD Hebel), aber das geht sehr fix und bringt mir vergleichsweise sehr viel. Den DHX jedes mal wieder einzustellen würde mehr Zeit brauchen, bzw. hat es damals gebraucht weshalb ich das PPD da quasi immer in einer Stellung belassen hab.



Hmm, der DHX hat ein Verstellrädchen womit ich das PPD innerhalb von 15 Stufen verstellen kann. Ich muss halt mehrmals klicken  aber der Effekt is doch der Gleiche. Also bergauf drehe ich das Ding zu und bergab wird auf gemacht. Ich sehe da nicht unbedingt Vorteile ...


----------



## Radical_53 (14. Mai 2007)

Gut, waren es 15 statt 13 Klicks  Wußte ich nicht mehr genau. Der Vorteil ist eben, daß es deutlich schneller geht und man nicht jedes Mal neu suchen muß.
Der Hebel rastet automatisch in genau der Stellung ein wo er sein soll, bei dem Rädchen dauert das logischerweise länger und man braucht eine Weile, bis man wieder auf der Stellung ist wo man vorher war. 
Das fand ich halt viel zu umständlich und unkomfortabel, um es länger zu nutzen. Plus, wie gesagt, das PPD beim DHX funktionierte bei Weitem nicht so gut wie beim RP23. Das hatten auch diverse Tests so bestätigt, was für mich "damals" ein Grund war den DHX zu kaufen (da ich PPD gern probieren wollte, dem Braten aber nicht getraut habe). Wenn man aber mal sieht wie PPD funktionieren kann, einfach und effizient, dann will man das nicht mehr haben 
Für DH-Race, wo es nicht auf den letzten Komfort und eben eine gewisse Effizienzsteigerung beim Treten ankommt, paßt das System vom DHX wunderbar. Für das was ich fahre ist es aber mehr schlecht als recht.


----------



## fr-juergi (21. Mai 2007)

Hoi Leute,

jetzt fahr ich mein geheiligtes Slayer SXC Canuck seit ca. 3 Wochen und bin uebergluecklich...alles vom feinsten...

Allerdings hab ich bemerkt dass, wenn ich die Gabel (Fox Talas 36 RC2) auf 100 mm  absenke, sich der Bock wie mit angezogener Handbremse faehrt 

Jetzt denk ich mir dass es doch eigentlich genau andersrum sein muesste. Durch die leichte Geometrieaenderung muesste doch der Sattel mehr uebers Tretlager wandern und es somit auch leichter gehn (aehnlich wie beim rennrad) oder lieg ich da falsch??

Is das jetzt nur bei meinem Slayer so oder is das generell n Problem bei Fullys mit absenkbarer Gabel??

Danke fuer eure Antworten!!


----------



## JoeDesperado (21. Mai 2007)

fr-juergi schrieb:


> Is das jetzt nur bei meinem Slayer so oder is das generell n Problem bei Fullys mit absenkbarer Gabel??



nicht nur bei fullies, bei jedem bike mit verstellbarem FW vorne kann das passieren, da fühlt es sich dann ab einem gewissen minimal-FW an als würde man in den berg hinein- statt rauffahren.


----------



## Sw!tch (21. Mai 2007)

liegt daran das zu viel druck auf dem vorderrad lastet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (21. Mai 2007)

fr-juergi schrieb:


> Hoi Leute,
> 
> jetzt fahr ich mein geheiligtes Slayer SXC Canuck seit ca. 3 Wochen und bin uebergluecklich...alles vom feinsten...
> 
> ...




Hehe, 100mm fahren is echt übel - geht gar nicht! Außer an wirklich steilen Rampen gleicht sich das wieder aus und der Druck wird vom Vorderrad genommen. Ich fahre grundsätzlich mit 130mm standardmässig rum, dann ist man in beiden Richtungen flexibel


----------



## Radical_53 (21. Mai 2007)

Kurze Frage aus aktuellem Anlaß: Wie viel Platz ist bei euch noch zwischen Kettenstrebe und Kurbel? Ich hab meine X-Type jetzt scheinbar endlich und endgültig sauber fest bekommen, habe aber an beiden Seiten vielleicht 3mm Platz zwischen Kurbel und Strebe.


----------



## fr-juergi (21. Mai 2007)

Is bei meiner Deus gleich - das geht grad mal haarscharf vorbei - reicht aber aus...


----------



## fr-juergi (21. Mai 2007)

ach so, danke fuer die schnellen antworten - werde meine gabel jetzt oben lassen ;-)


----------



## Radical_53 (21. Mai 2007)

Danke für die Info  Dann weiß ich ja schon mal daß es sich nicht nur richtig anfühlt, sondern so wohl auch richtig ist  Mal nur noch hoffen daß ich da gut mit den schweren Füßen dran vorbei komme, sonst schaut der schöne weiße Hinterbau bald nicht mehr so schön aus...


----------



## Radical_53 (23. Mai 2007)

Seit heute Abend, 18:34, weilt auch mein SXC endlich unter den Lebenden  Bis auf das Spacertürmchen, eine nicht eingestellte Schaltung und 2-3 Kleinteile soweit fertig:


----------



## numinisflo (23. Mai 2007)

Wirklich extrem schön. Die Reifen sind ja immer ein streitbarer Punkt, aber da wirst du schon wissen was dir gefällt. Was ist das für eine Bremse?
Die Kettenblätter sehen auch sehr nach Leichtbau aus, fast schon wie Stronglights oder dergleichen.
Ist das ein ax lightness Sattel? Optisch auf jeden Fall ein Highlight!!!
Gesamtgewicht liegt bei.....?

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Radical_53 (24. Mai 2007)

Dank dir  Mit den Reifen komm ich "zu Hause" wunderbar klar und bin sie an meinem alten Rad das letzte Jahr schon in der Kombination gefahren. Mit Tubeless-Kit funktioniert das recht gut, besser als ich es mir vorher gedacht hätte.

Die Bremse ist eine "The Cleg" DH, 4-Kolben Festsattel mit Goodridge Stahlflex Leitung, Swissstop Bremsbelägen, komplett mit Titanschrauben (Sattel, Sattelbefestigung, Scheibenbefestigung) und Alligator Bremsscheiben (leicht!  ). Ist zwar ein gutes Stück schwerer wie z.B. eine Formula Oro, aber ich mag die Bremse wegen der guten Dosierbarkeit und der hohen Bremsleistung unheimlich gern.

Kettenblätter sind Specialite TA, auch die bin ich so schon im letzten Jahr gefahren. Schalten sich wunderbar und sind nochmal einen Tick leichter (und schalten besser) als die vorher montierten Blätter von RaceFace. 

Der AX Sattel gefällt mir z.B. optisch selbst nicht, geb ich gern zu, aber ich sitze gut drauf. Hab ewig nach einem passenden Sattel gesucht und auf dem kann ich wirklich gut sitzen.

Das Gesamtgewicht liegt jetzt bei knapp über 13.1kg. Muß noch schaun was ich mit dem Spacertürmchen mache, ob ich da was von brauche, und ich warte noch auf 2-3 Kleinteile die nochmal ein wenig Gewicht sparen. Auf 13.0 bekomme ich es so allerdings nicht mehr, mal hoffen daß alle Teile sich so bewähren wie ich es hoffe und ich nicht hier und da noch was draufpacken muß.


----------



## bestmove (24. Mai 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Das Gesamtgewicht liegt jetzt bei knapp über 13.1kg. Muß noch schaun was ich mit dem Spacertürmchen mache, ob ich da was von brauche, und ich warte noch auf 2-3 Kleinteile die nochmal ein wenig Gewicht sparen. Auf 13.0 bekomme ich es so allerdings nicht mehr, mal hoffen daß alle Teile sich so bewähren wie ich es hoffe und ich nicht hier und da noch was draufpacken muß.



Hölle, hölle ... das ist SXC-Gewichts-Rekord. Ich liege bei 14.4kg derzeit - ok, auf 13,9kg würd ich auch noch kommen aber 13.1kg sind beängstigend  Auf jeden Fall, feines Eselchen  Was issen das für ne KeFü?


----------



## Radical_53 (24. Mai 2007)

Solang es sich beim Fahren nicht beängstigend anfühlt ist da für mich alles im Lot 
Die Kefü ist eine Heim3, wobei jedoch der Halterarm aus Carbon statt aus Edelstahl ist. Außerdem hab ich eine Alu-Schraube statt der Stahlschraube reingedreht. Damit wiegt sie dann eben 43g statt grob über 90g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (24. Mai 2007)

Wie geil ist das denn!?!?!?!?!?!
Super schönes Slayer, Glückwunsch Radical!


----------



## Radical_53 (24. Mai 2007)

Ich danke dir! Hab mich heut auch dann endlich mal damit vor die Tür trauen dürfen. Jetzt weiß ich wofür's sich gelohnt hat so lange zu warten und Geld beisammen zu kratzen!


----------



## Sw!tch (24. Mai 2007)

das teil is echt wahnsinn!


----------



## Hard Rocky (25. Mai 2007)

Hi Radical, 
es hat sich wirklich gelohnt, schaut hammergeil aus.
Ist das auch die Fox 36R? Was hast jetzt mit Lackierung gemacht? Auch das Hockeyweiß?
Gruß Marco


----------



## Radical_53 (25. Mai 2007)

@switch: Dank dir!

@hard rocky: Das ist eine 07er 36 Talas RC (die große mit High- und Lowspeed Druckstufe halt). 
Lackierung war irgendwie witzig. Ich hatte "verkehrsweiß" angegeben, da das auf der RAL-Karte das reinste weiß war. Das in Hochglanz.
Was ankam war dann Alpinweiß hochglanz  Schaut aber dennoch ganz gut aus, auch wenn es nicht exakt der Farbton ist. Ein Glück hab ich nicht versucht das Rot zu treffen  Man sieht jetzt zwar sowohl beim Rahmen als auch der Gabel, daß es von Hand lackiert wurde, aber das hat ja auch einen gewissen Charme 

Mit dem Dämpferwechsel und dem Nadellager im hinteren Dämpferauge bin ich übrigens mehr als nur zufrieden. Ich weiß jetzt zwar nicht wie sich's normal fährt, aber bisher hab ich noch kein auch nur ansatzweise sensibles Fully gefahren. Meine bisherigen Räder wirken wie Holzkutschen im Vergleich zu einer S-Klasse dagegen! Echt Wahnsinn.


----------



## bestmove (29. Mai 2007)

letzten Samstag, als das Wetter noch in Ordnung war  ich bereue keine Minute, das SXC ist einfach ein geiles bike


----------



## leon4rdo (30. Mai 2007)

wow. geiles teil  die LR und die pedale  
haste davon nicht ne seitliche aufnahme, wo man mehr erkennen kann?


----------



## bestmove (30. Mai 2007)

Danke.  Guckst du unter meinen Fotos nach, mehr is noch nicht aber das Jahr ist noch jung ...


----------



## leon4rdo (30. Mai 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=340897
wow das foto sieht ja wohl mal edel aus    wenn der waldboden noch ein bisschen mehr gedampft hätte und die sonne NOCh ein bisschenmehr durchgeschienen wäre, wäre es das perfekte bild. aber auch so hat es schon was von einem märchenbike in einem märchenwald   

wenn das teil doch nicht so teuer wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (30. Mai 2007)

Das mit dem teuer vergiß mal schnell wieder  Fahr mal eins. Es ist absolut preis-wert. Es kostet einen Haufen geld, aber teuer ist es nicht. Es belohnt dich für jede Mark


----------



## leon4rdo (30. Mai 2007)

die frage ist. hab ich genug mark um soviel belohnung zu bekommen 

was kostet der rahmen aktuell? 2000 euro? minimum würd ich meinen


----------



## Xexano (31. Mai 2007)

Die limitierte Edition Slayer SXC Canuck kostet 2.590,- â¬, wenn du noch Ã¼berhaupt so einen Frame kriegst!
SXC 90 --> 2.390.- â¬ 
SXC 70 --> 2.190,- â¬

Alles only frame und UVP von ba, versteht sich...


----------



## s.d (31. Mai 2007)

leon4rdo schrieb:


> die frage ist. hab ich genug mark um soviel belohnung zu bekommen
> 
> was kostet der rahmen aktuell? 2000 euro? minimum würd ich meinen



Tja ist hald so ich hab mein Auto verkauft für die Radls man muss eben Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## Radical_53 (31. Mai 2007)

@leonardo: Ja, dann muß man sich was schaffen daß man die Belohnung verdient hat 
Ob man den limitierten Rahmen jetzt noch kriegt, glaub ich fast auch nicht. Wenn dann wohl auch nur für den UVP oder knappst drunter. Mir scheint als hätte Rocky ähnlich strikte Preisbindungen wie z.B. auch Fox.


----------



## Nofaith (31. Mai 2007)

Also spontan weiss ich schon mal zwei Adressen wo Du den Rahmen noch bekommst, Preis ist Verhandlungssache, aber da hier im Forum schon einige "Limitierte" sind, stellt sich die Frag ob sich der Mehrpreis zum 90er lohnt.

Mal 'ne grundsätzliche Frage, wo liegt denn bitte der Unterschied zwischen:

1. One bike, any trail => Slayer SXC
2. Any terrain, one bike => Slayer

Such nämlich noch was im Bereich von 130-150mm, sollte aber auch Langstrecken(bis 100km)-, Bergauf(bis 2000hm) und Bergabtauglich sein. Wenn's geht ein Rocky,  aber preislich wie gewichtsmässig muss es im Rahmen bleiben, also nix 3500 und mehr Teuros.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (31. Mai 2007)

Den Mehrpreis für die Limitierte bezahlt man ja für sich selbst, nicht um's im Forum als "besonders selten" herzeigen zu können. 

Das SXC ist in meinen Augen halt optisch deutlich schicker als das normale Slayer, klarer und aufgeräumter. Das normale Slayer könnte nochmal mehr aushalten, wiegt dafür aber auch mehr.
Was für dich evtl. noch interessant sein könnte ist das ETSX. Soll einen sehr guten Hinterbau haben und dürfte nochmal einen Tick leichter sein.

Persönlich kann ich das SXC aber echt empfehlen. Der Hinterbau arbeitet sehr feinfühlig auf kleine und große Schläge, wippt auch ohne Plattform nicht zu extrem, mit Plattform quasi gar nicht, hat keine ausgeprägten Nachteile wie Pedalrückschlag (merke ich nur ganz leicht auf dem kleinen Blatt, drüber gar nicht mehr) oder Bremsstempeln. Besonders gelungen finde ich dazu die Geometrie, mit der man halt wirklich ohne Faxen anzustellen alles machen kann.


----------



## Nofaith (1. Juni 2007)

Ist das Canuck denn gepulvert oder lackiert? Die Haltbarkeit des Lacks an meinem Element überzeugt nämlich nicht.

Von den Geo-Daten sind sich Switch SL 05 und Slayer SXC ja sehr ähnlich, grössere Unterschiede gibt's nur bei Abstand VA-Innenlager so wie dem Radstand. Gewichstmässig liegen die Rahmen ja laut bikes.com auch nicht weit auseinander.

Müsste sich also ähnlich fahren oder?


----------



## pikachu (2. Juni 2007)

Hi,

habe meine Mavic Laufräder durch DT-Swiss EX1750 ersetzt und gleich ein paar NOBBY NIC 2,4 aufgezogen.
Vor Pfingsten war ich eine Woche in Saltaus / Südtirol zum Biken und kann nur sagen, daß dies eine super Alternative zum Gardasee ist. 
Mein Slayer musste einige heftige Trails runter und 2 Abgänge blieben nicht aus :-( 
Puh, schöne Kratzer in der Gabel und die Kurbeln sehen auch nicht mehr Neu aus. 
Rahmen hat aber nichts abbekommen und bei mir sinds nur zwei blaue Flecken.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## soederbohm (2. Juni 2007)

Das 2. Bild ist mal saugeil! Stell das mal in den Rocky in Acton Thread! 10 Points


----------



## numinisflo (2. Juni 2007)

Mich würde bei deinem wunderschönen Bike mal die Performance der Gabel interessieren, auch im Zusammenspiel mit dem Hinterbau.


----------



## pikachu (3. Juni 2007)

Hi,

mit der gabel bin ich im Prinzip zufrieden, wobei Sie ein wenig feiner ansprechen könnte. Mein Händler meinte er macht mal ein dünneres Öl rein, vielleicht wird es dann Besser.


Micha


----------



## Radical_53 (3. Juni 2007)

Die Pace sollte an sich doch recht fein ansprechen? Bei meiner Talas ist mir aufgefallen daß es ziemlich schwierig ist, ein Setup zu finden was sowohl im Stehen als auch im Sitzen eine gute Leistung bringt. Wenn man sie für's Stehen abstimmt dann spricht sie im Sitzen auch recht ruppig an.


----------



## Deleted 80478 (12. Juni 2007)

Das Thema Abstimmung wurde ja schon ein paar Mal angesprochen aber es gab leider wenig Antworten. Sicher lag es daran, dass es noch wenig Erfahrung gab. Jetzt laso noch einmal: Mit wieviel Sag fahrt ihr euer Slayer SXC?

Der Dämpfer soll ja mit etwa 40% Sag gefahren werden, so die Vorgabe von Fox. Aber auf Grund der komplizierten Anlenkung des Dämpfers gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die Anlenkung des Dämpfers nicht linear ist. Also vermute ich (bin da kein Experte), dass es für das Gesamtsystem eine andere Einstellung gibt, damit das Bike optimal funktioniert.


----------



## Radical_53 (12. Juni 2007)

Fox gibt beim Dämpfer an sich nur ca. 25% Sag an (meine 14-15mm bei einem Dämpfer mit 57mm Hub). Hab's aber noch nie geschafft, den Dämpfer mit so wenig Sag sinnvoll einzustellen.
Das Witzige an dem Konzept bei Rocky ist, daß ich bisher z.B. auch trotz des hohen Negativfederwegs keine Durchschläge hatte bisher.


----------



## maildfh (14. Juni 2007)

Yo!

RM Slayer SXC und eine FOX Vanilla RLC (5" Travel: 130mm)........?? Does that work out.....? I'm puzzled........

Ich bin am liebäugeln mir den Slayer SXC Rahmen zu kaufen. Allerdings würde ich gerne meine Fox Gabel weiterbenutzen.

Reegardzzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (14. Juni 2007)

Ein paar Leute hier fahren doch so herum, z.B. mit abgesenkter 36 Talas. Mir persönlich wird das zu kippelig und ich fahr's lieber auf voller Länge mit 160mm, kürzer wollt ich's nicht haben (ca. 4cm Sag).


----------



## bestmove (14. Juni 2007)

Da kippelt nix ... 130mm ist eigentlich für alles ausreichend, jedoch sind mir 
160mm bergab auf jeden Fall lieber  und 100mm werden erst ab 20% Steigung fahrbar.


----------



## maildfh (14. Juni 2007)

Thx guys...

Ich glaube das Hauptargument, dass RM Slayer SXC und Vanilla RLC mit 130mm Travel zusammenpassen ist -> Fahrer mit einer Talas ja sicherlich mit 130mm den Berg hochfahren (anstatt 160mm). Bergab kann man dann mit einer Fox 36 natürlich auf 160mm Travel zurückgreifen.

Das einzige was ich noch rausfinden muss, ob eine Fox mit 130mm Federweg eine geringere Bauhöhre hat als eine Fox 36 mit 160mm??

Gibt es nämlich unterschiede in der Bauhöhe, verändert sich eben auch die Geometrie.

Reegardzz


----------



## Radical_53 (14. Juni 2007)

@bestmove: Ich mag das Fahrverhalten abgesenkt halt gar nicht, da komm ich mir vor wie auf nem Streetfighter  So fahr ich echt immer mit 160mm rum, nur wenn's mal ganz steil wird stell ich auf 130. 100 werd ich wohl nie mal fahren.


----------



## Takotee (18. Juni 2007)

Hallo, bin jetzt auch im Club!







18", 14,9 kg so wie es da steht.
 

Die 100mm-Option ist für ganz steile Dinger in der Tat noch ein Ass im Ärmel, und dann auch gut fahrbar, allerdings ist es erstaunlich, wie gut das Bike bereits mit 130mm vorne klettert (und mit derselben Einstellung auch auf winkligen Trails bergab). Jedenfalls steht bereits nach 2 längeren Ausfahrten fest: das beste   Enduro, was ich je hatte!


----------



## Takotee (18. Juni 2007)

P.S.
Bild einbetten hat natürlich auf Anhieb nicht geklappt  
Bis ich es raushab: bitte links auf mein Album klicken.


----------



## blaubaer (18. Juni 2007)

Takotee schrieb:


> Hallo, bin jetzt auch im Club!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



schigg   

ein paar gramm liegen sicher noch drinn ...


----------



## Takotee (18. Juni 2007)

Danke, Captain  !
Ohne Raum für Verbesserungen macht´s auch nur halb so viel Sp ss...


----------



## calf (22. Juni 2007)

Damit sich hier mal wieder etwas tut:

So ganz Einigkeit darüber welchen Einsatzbereich das SXC hat, gibt es glaub ich nicht. Ich habe bei mir, wie andere auch, festgestellt, dass ich beim vorgeschlagenen Sag mit der Anleckung vom Hinterbau alleine nahezu nie Durchschläge habe auch wenn die Bottom out Einstellung am Dämpfer ganz offen ist.
Mit ganz zugedrehtem Bottom out wären also noch ganz andere Einschläge möglich. Dann stellt sich aber die Frage, was kann der Rahmen tatsächlich wegstecken oder hätte man dann nicht die Kinematik/Dämpfergrundeinstellung ändern sollen, damit der Dämpfer zu Beginn nicht so wegsackt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (22. Juni 2007)

Kann man sehen wie man will  So wie das SXC angelenkt ist nutzt man in den allermeisten Situationen sehr viel Federweg aus, der Hinterbau steckt sehr viel weg. Der hohe Sag der damit einher geht führt zu besserer Traktion bei gröberen Unebenheiten. Man muß sich zwar an das Einsacken gewöhnen, beim Fahren kenne ich aber so keine negativen Auswirkungen dadurch.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo Fans,

wer hat schon was über das neue 2008er Slayer (auch SXC) erfahren können?
Was ändert sich zu 2007?
Wer weiß was, wer hat schon was gelesen?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## calf (25. Juni 2007)

Ich hab am Wochenende mit meinem Händler gesprochen. Der sagt, dass es ein neues Slayer für den heftigeren Einsatz geben soll, weiter ein neues Switch und ein neues RMX. Seiner Auskunft nach soll es sich mit der Neuvorstellung noch hinziehen, eher erst im April. Was so im Internet/ pinkbike.com fürs RMX kursiert ist wohl eher nicht geplant und reiner Prototyp.


----------



## Xexano (25. Juni 2007)

Neues Switch und neues RMX? Mann mann mann, die Gerüchtenküche wird ja richtig angeheizt...

Könnte es nicht zufällg sein, dass das "neue RMX" eher das noch unbenannte DH-Bike gemeint ist? Soweit ich dann aber weiß, hat es NICHTS mit dem RMX zu tun... oder?

Beim Slayer wissen wir ja schon wg. ein paar Wade-Bildern jetzt, dass ein bikeparktaugliches Slayer geplant ist. So halt eben "Slayer FR"  

Neues Switch?! Was soll denn da noch verbessert werden?


----------



## Sw!tch (25. Juni 2007)

gewicht

das "neue rmx" wird zu 99% der dh-proto sein, imho


----------



## pikachu (29. Juli 2007)

Hi,

hab meine Pace gegen eine Marzocchi SL1 getauscht und war nun mit dem Slayer eine Woche in Südtirol unterwegs.

www.christophsbikeclub.com.

Rad ist jetzt wieder ein paar Gramm schwerer geworden und am Berg geht nun früher daß Vorderrad hoch (was soll's, schieb ich halt).
Bergrunter aber ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht und auch größere Steine werden glattgebügelt.

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (29. Juli 2007)

Doch so ein großer Unterschied zur Pace? Schaut nach wie vor sehr schick aus!
Ein kleiner Bericht zum Unterschied in der Performance wäre sehr interessant


----------



## pikachu (29. Juli 2007)

Hi,

bei Wurzeln und kleineren Steinen fühlt sich die Marzocchi irgendwie stabiler und ruhiger an.  Bei der Pace hatte ich immer das Gefühl, daß sie sehr nervös reagiert und dies sich auch auf meine Fahrweise überträgt. Auf meiner Teststrecke (leicht bergab und ziemlich holperig) kann ich nun schneller und ruhiger fahren.
Bei größeren Stufen oder kleineren Sprüngen mit Landung auf dem Vorderrad hat die Pace schon mal durchgeschlgen, was bei der Marzocchi noch gar nicht passiert ist.

Micha


----------



## bike-it-easy (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo Micha,

freut mich, dass du augenscheinlich mit der Zocchi zufrieden bist. Was mich interessiert: Wie ist dein Top/Bottom Luftdruck im Vergleich zur Werksvorgabe (hatte ich mich ja schon drüber ausgelassen). Liegst du auch drunter, oder passt die Angabe bei dir?

Gruß

Sigi


----------



## Radical_53 (29. Juli 2007)

@pikachu: Nervös, nervös wie flatternd und instabil oder einfach daß die Gabel unterdämpft arbeitet?


----------



## Cheesy II (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

verkaufte Rahmen *Rocky Mountain Slayer 70 SXC* mit *Talas RC2* und *Steuersatz*. 

Alles neu und ungebraucht. 

Rahmenhöhe 18". 

Gabel ist eingebaut.

Preis für alles zusammen: 2100,00
Verkaufe nur alles zusammen!!!

Habe diesen Rahmen mit Gabel Anfang Juli gekauft und dann doch noch einen 18 Zoll Canuck mit Gabel gebraucht bekommen.

Bei Interesse einfach hier mit E Mail Adresse melden.



Grüße,
Christian


----------



## pikachu (30. Juli 2007)

Hi Sigi,

wenn ich mich an die Angaben im Handbuch halte, federt bei meinen 67 Kg fast nichts mehr. Jetzt habe ich so gut wie keinen Druck mehr drin und fahre sehr gut damit. Die genauen Werte kann ich allerdings nicht sagen :-(

Micha





bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Hallo Micha,
> 
> freut mich, dass du augenscheinlich mit der Zocchi zufrieden bist. Was mich interessiert: Wie ist dein Top/Bottom Luftdruck im Vergleich zur Werksvorgabe (hatte ich mich ja schon drüber ausgelassen). Liegst du auch drunter, oder passt die Angabe bei dir?
> 
> ...


----------



## pikachu (30. Juli 2007)

Hi,

auf schnell aufeinander folgende Schläge hat Sie gar nicht reagiert (viele verschiedene Einstellungen ausprobiert) und ich hatte immer das Gefühl, daß sie nicht sauber die Hindernisse wegbügelt.

Micha



Radical_53 schrieb:


> @pikachu: Nervös, nervös wie flatternd und instabil oder einfach daß die Gabel unterdämpft arbeitet?


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. August 2007)

Hallo,

interessier mich für ein neues Slayer SXC.

Das 2006er Modell hat kein Gelenk im Bereich der Sitzstrebe im Anschluss an die Kettenstrebe (also in Nähe Ausfallende)

Wie ist das SCX? (z. T. Carbonstreben)

Mein altes Slayer von 2003 hat hier ein Gleitlager.

Vorab Danke, Andreas


----------



## pikachu (8. August 2007)

Hi Andreas,

wie ist das Slayer? Gut ist es und ich bin bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten zufrieden.

Ich würd's wieder kaufen  

Was da für Lager drin sind kann ich Dir nicht sagen. So lange alles funktioniert ist mir das auch egal.

Micha



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> interessier mich für ein neues Slayer SXC.
> 
> ...


----------



## Radical_53 (9. August 2007)

@rocky rider: Ich würd's mir auch direkt wieder kaufen 

Der Hinterbau ist im Stand vor allem eins -> leichtgängig. Wenn man den Dämpfer entfernt, kann man ihn ähnlich leicht bewegen wie z.B. ein gutes Innenlager. Sowas ist mir bis dato sonst noch nirgends vorgekommen.
Welche Lager genau drin sind bei den Sitzstreben kann ich dir jedoch auch nicht sagen  Der Rest scheint gedichtete "Industrielager" zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. August 2007)

Hi,

danke für Info!

Meine Frage ist allerdings, ob dort hinten überhaupt ein lager ist.
Oder ist es eine feste Verbindung?

Also da wo die Sitzstrebe am Ausfallende ankommt.

Am 2006er Modell ist das starr.

Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (9. August 2007)

Reingeschaut hab ich noch nicht, aber es müßte eine Art Gelenk sein. Zwischen den Zacken der "Gabel" sind wie's ausschaut Teflon-Scheiben, was noch im Rahmen lagermäßig drin steckt wäre auch mal interessant zu wissen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. August 2007)

Bewgt sich denn da was beim Einfedern?
Wenn ja, ist der Hinterbau komplett anders als beim 2006er Modell! 

An meinem 2003er Slayer ist hier ein Gleitlager.
Seit 20.000km noch nicht verschlissen. 
Nur ab und zu gereinigt und gefettet.

Andreas


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. August 2007)

naß
mal nachgeschaut?


----------



## kreisel (21. August 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Bewgt sich denn da was beim Einfedern?
> Wenn ja, ist der Hinterbau komplett anders als beim 2006er Modell!
> 
> An meinem 2003er Slayer ist hier ein Gleitlager.
> ...



Jawoll, der Hinterbau ist kpl. anders. Beim New Slayer bildet der Hinterbau ein Dreieck und und zwischen Hinterbau und Umlenkung ist eine weitere Umlenkung. Sonst würde sich nichts bewegen.
Beim SXC ist das anders, dort ist über den Ausfallenden in den Sitzstreben ein Gelenk und der zwischen Dämpfer und Hinterbau ist nur eine Umlenkung, sonst würde sich zuviel bewegen  .

Aber wenn du auf www.bikeaction.de/ oder www.bikes.com/ gehts und dir die Bilder der beiden Bikes genau anschaust, wirst du die Unterschiede auch schon erkennen.


----------



## peterbe (25. August 2007)

Grade mein SXC fertig aufgebaut und ein kleines Problem: bei meinem xt-Umwerfer kratzt der Schraubenkopf der Zugbefestigung am linken Rohr beim Einfedern(direkt über dem kleinen Loch, durch das ich die Zugbefestigungsschraube anziehe). Habe ich da den falschen Umwerfer? (xt 31,8 mit Reduzierung, Kabelführung mit Umlenkung). Würde mich über einen Tipp freuen.


----------



## Radical_53 (25. August 2007)

Anschlagen sollte da bei einem Top-Swing Down-Pull Umwerfer normal nix. Was ich bei meinem 952er XTR nervig finde -> der Zug scheuert leicht am Lack der Schwinge. Selten doofe Verlegung!


----------



## peterbe (25. August 2007)

So, jetzt habe ich mein SXC fertig. Aufgebaut mit Crossmax XL Schlauchlos, Fox 36 20mm, Syntace F99 und passender Carbon Lowriser. X0 Schifter, XO Schaltwerk fehlt noch. Das einzige, was fürs Erscheinungsbild empfindlich fehlt, ist eine Sytace P6 Stütze. Dann bin ich erst mal zufrieden. Ich habe mich fürs SXC entschieden, da ich mit meinem Element bei sehr steilen und ruppigen Stufen und Downhills oft kurz vorm Überschlag war (ich fahr mit 20cm Sattelüberhöhung wegen 198cm Größe). Im Vergleich zu meinem Element ist das SXC zwar 2kg schwerer, aber vor allem bei Wurzeltrails, Downhill eine ganz andere Laufruhe. Uphill bin ich sehr zufrieden, so schwer ist das Rad nicht und der Federweg lässt sehr spurtreu steigen, egal ob im Sitzen oder im Wiegetritt. Ein tolles Rad für agressives Trailsurfen. Was mich noch stört, ist das starke Einsacken des Bikes, dass ich nicht vom Element gewohnt war, allerdings wurde das Thema hier ja schon breitgetreten. Ich habe jetzt ca. 35% Sag und bin mit dem Kompromiss eher Richtung kompfortabel zufrieden. Die Fox 36 wird wohl noch einige Zeit brauchen, um sich einzulaufen, sie wirkt noch ein wenig störrisch.

Was mich beim Aufbau des Rades störte, ist die Zugverlegung am Lenkkopf, Bremsleitung und Schaltzug laufen fast zu eng an den Gabelköpfen lang. Dann ist die Montage des Umwerfers extrem kompliziert, der Raum sehr zugebaut. Allerdings begeistert mich immer wieder von neuem, wie sauber und faszinierend RM Rohre schweißt, Umlenkhebel baut etc.


----------



## Radical_53 (25. August 2007)

Das Thema Züge und Leitungen ist wirklich "fraglich". Gerade beim Umwerfer find ich es echt sehr murksig, auch wenn's funktioniert 
Für die 36 kann ich dir das Finish Line "Stanchion Lube" empfehlen. Damit läuft sie deutlich besser, auch wenn sie frisch ist.

PS: Lad die Bilder doch in dein Fotoalbum hier hoch, statt sie anzuhängen. Dann könnt man auch was von dem Rad erkennen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (27. August 2007)

Hallo peterbe,

du hast hier ein echt schönes Slayer. Es ist jedoch kein Wunder, dass du bei deinem Element kurz vor dem Überschlag warst: Selbst beim Slayer ist die Sattelstütze viel zu weit draussen! Dadurch liegt der Schwerpunkt nicht mehr "zentral im Bike" und sorgt halt eben beim "Downhill" ein unruhiges Gleichgewicht.
Schon alleine 5 cm mehr oder weniger bringt wesentliche Unterschiede mit sich.   

Ich würde daher vorschlagen: Sattelstütze kürzen oder Teleskopsattelstütze einbauen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. August 2007)

Mal eine Frage für meinen geplanten Neuaufbau:

Benötige ich einen Umwerfer, der die Schelle unten sitzen hat oder kann sie auch darüber sitzen? 
(Die mit der Schelle unten schlackern erfahrungsgemäß schnell aus, auch XTR)

Danke, Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (27. August 2007)

Schelle muß unten sein, also top swing. Paßt sonst nicht, der Stummel ist zu kurz. Wie oft schaltest du aber denn vorn, daß die bei dir ausschlagen? Bin am Fully noch nie was Anderes gefahren und wüßte nicht, daß ich mal einen ausgeschlagenen Umwerfer zu beklagen hatte.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. August 2007)

Habe jetzt seit 2003 einen XTR Umwerfer mit Schell oben.
Nach gut 20.000km funktioniert das Teil fast ohne jegliches Spiel wie am ersten Tag. (Wie oft ich geschaltet habe weiß ich leider nicht)

An einem anderen Bike habe ich einen XTR mit Schelle unten gefahren, der hatte nach 10.000km schon ordentlich Spiel, hat aber noch funktioniert.

Andreas


----------



## peterbe (28. August 2007)

Xexano: Die Sattelstütze ist natürlich beim Downhill unten und ich fahr den Sattel uphill im Gegensatz zum Element auch ein zwei cm tiefer. Und die Sitzposition auf dem Sxc ist schon die bequemste, die ich je auf einem Bike hatte! Bei meiner Größe muss man halt Kompromisse bei der Sitzposition machen.


----------



## Radical_53 (28. August 2007)

@rocky: Hm, ok  Ist die Laufleistung bei 10tkm nicht trotzdem ok fÃ¼r ein 50â¬-Teil? 

@peterbe: Ein GlÃ¼ck daÃ ich mit 1,92 ein kleines StÃ¼ck "weniger groÃ" bin  Fahre aber auch den Sattel am SXC etwas niedriger als an meinem XC-HT, da sich das einfach angenehmer und "stimmiger" fÃ¤hrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (29. August 2007)

Ja stimmt schon.
Aber hätte ich die Wahl, würde ich wieder einen mit Schelle oben nehmen.
Jetzt weiß ich auf jeden Fall was ich zu kaufen habe.
Danke.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (29. August 2007)

Klar, wenn man die Erfahrung mal gemacht hat ist das logisch  Auf der anderen Seite ist sowas wie der XTR 952 halt immer noch der mit Abstand leichteste MTB-Umwerfer.
Mir gefällt da z.B. auch die aufgeräumte Optik sehr gut, da beim top swing der Umwerfer selbst ja fast nicht zu sehen ist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. August 2007)

Ja stimmt, es ist ein Gewichtsunterschied von ca. 25 Gramm.
Na ja, ist nicht die Welt.
Aber wenn das Slayer SXC unter 10Kg kommen soll.....

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## peterbe (30. August 2007)

Hallo , eine Frage zum Sattelstützendurchmesser: hat jemand Erfahrung, ob eine Carbon mit 30,9 (Sytace P6) auch im 30,8 Schaft des SXC passt?


----------



## Radical_53 (30. August 2007)

Paßt perfekt, aus dem Grund daß das SXC 30,9 hat 

@rocky: Nu ja, an sich sind es erstmal um die 40g die man mit einem alten XTR zu einem neuen spart. Und wenn man sich überlegt, was das Teil so zu machen hat und wie hoch das Gesamtgewicht nur ist, find ich das schon extrem.


----------



## Lars_DH (7. September 2007)

hi, könnte mir bitte jemand sagen ob am hinterrad des sxc ein schnellspanner ist oder auch eine steckachse wie am vorderrad?


----------



## bestmove (7. September 2007)

Schnellspanner sind Trumpf wobei an meinem SXC ein Steckachsenschnellspanner sitzt


----------



## Radical_53 (7. September 2007)

Normal Schnellspanner, hab aber auch ne 10mm Schraubachse verbaut


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. September 2007)

So,
jetzt ist es ein neues SXC Team geworden.
Habe es heute abgeholt und musste feststellen, das ein DHX 4 und kein DHX 5 eingebaut war.
Mein Händler soll aber einen richtigen zugeschickt bekommen.

Doch beim Einbau ist aufgefallen, das der Dämpfer nicht mittig im Rahmen sitzt, derAusgleichsbehälter kommt auf der einen Seite an den Rahmen, auf der anderen Seite sind etwa 10mm Platz?
Wie ist das bei euch?

Außerdem sind die Aufnahmen für den Dämpfer (also an der Schwinge & am Unterrohr) 1- 2mm breiter als de Dämpfer.
Die Befestigungsschrauben ziehen dann alles zusammen?

An meinem alten Slayer hat das genau gepasst, so wie es versprochen wird.
Wie passt das bei euch?

Bin von Rocky enttäuscht.


Andreas


----------



## calf (19. September 2007)

peterbe,

bei mir streifte die Schraube auch an der Strebe. Leider habe ich es erst beim richtigen Einfedern gemerkt, eine Schramme war dann schon im Lack. Um den Umwerferzug zu klemmen, habe ich eine Schraube zur Befestigung der Bremsscheibe mit flachem Kopf  verwendet. Dann läuft die Schwinge dran vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (19. September 2007)

@calf

was für einen Umwerfer hast du?

Andreas


----------



## dirtpaw (19. September 2007)

@ rockyrider: also ich würde das Ding zurückgeben/wandeln. Sowas darf in der Preisklasse nicht passieren! Dass der Dämpfer nicht mittig sitzt ist ein Schönheitsfehler und sollte in der Praxis nicht stören, aber darf in der Preisklasse nicht passieren. Die zu breite Dämpferaufnahme ist murks und 1-2mm sind Welten. Hab ich bei keinem meiner Rocks bisher erlebt! Die Buchsen passen/sind die richtigen?

happy trails


----------



## calf (19. September 2007)

@rockyrider66,
ich habe einen XT Umwerfer. Der Händler hat noch versucht mit den verschiedenen Dicken der Anpassungsringe vom Umwerfer zu tricksen, hat aber nicht gereicht. Der Standardumwerfer vom Marktführer sollte schon an einen Rahmen passen, der eben auch als Rahmen zum Aufbauen angeboten wird.
Ich find es im Übrigen auch schwach, dass nachträglich an der Schwinge gebohrt wird, damit die Klemmschraube überhaupt erreicht werden kann mit einem Schlüssel. Das sollte man vorher einplanen und die Schwinge schon vorher so produzieren. Das Bohrloch ist bei mir nicht überlackiert. Mountainbikes sind immer noch wie Harleys, richtig passen tut es erst mal nicht.

Aber das Rad läuft wie sonstwas.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. September 2007)

@dirtpaw:
Das der Dämpfer schief sitzt hältst du für einen Schönheitsfehler?
Die Aufnahmen fluchten überhaupt nicht.
Der Dämpfer wird beim Anziehen der Schrauben regelrecht gewürgt.
Der Rahmen ist einfach schief.
Der Ausgleichsbehälter liegt knirsch am Rahmen an und scheuert.
Selbst der hintere Anlenkhebel ist für die Dämpferaufnahme 2mm zu breit.

Aber du hast Recht, so was darf nicht passieren.
Habe den Rahmen auch zurück gegeben und deutlich gemacht, dass ich keinen Rahmen nehme bei dem der Dämpfer mit irgendwelchen Unterlegscheiben korrigiert ist.
Abgesehen davon würde das nicht ausreichen.




@calf:
Jetzt verstehe ich das seltsame Loch in der Schwinge.
Statisch hat es dort nix zu suchen.
Beim Zusammenbau hätte ich den Sinn vielleicht verstanden, aber so weit bin ich ja gar nicht gekommen.

Was gibt es denn sonst so besonderes zu beachten??


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (19. September 2007)

Das Loch in der Schwinge hab ich nicht wirklich gebraucht, um den Umwerfer in irgendeiner Form zu erreichen. Bei mir ein 953er XTR, direkt als down pull top swing 31.8.


----------



## dirtpaw (19. September 2007)

@rockrider: mit Schönheitsfehler meine ich natürlich eine leichte Ungenauigkeit, wenn der Dämpfer richtig schräg steht brauch ma da natürlich gar nicht reden! Hab an meinem New Slayer neulich den Dämpfer ausgetauscht und da passt alles perfekt und haargenau!


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. September 2007)

Letzte Info von meinem Händler:

Rahmen wird wieder abgeholt und getauscht.

Hoffe es dauert nicht so lange.
Bin heiß wie Pommesfett!

Andreas


----------



## peterbe (20. September 2007)

Hallo Rocky-Rider, bei meinem Rahmen (ein Standard-70er mit Air 40, Aufbau 8/07) hat ich keine Probleme mit Unpassern/asymetrischer Dämpferaufnahme. Allerdings wie oben beschrieben dasselbe Problem mit der am Rahmen scheuernden Umwerfer-Schraube. Bei der ersten Fahrt klemmte der Umwerfer beim Runterschalten, dann war der Lack ab und alles passte... Ansonsten finde ich ein Loch in der Schwinge, um an die Schraube zu kommen, eine witzige Konstruktionslösung. Inzwischen bin ich mehrere 100 km auch durch norddeutschen Schlamm gefahren und der Lack fängt an, an Scheuerstellen stumpf zu werden. Aber ich sehe mein Rad auch als Gebrauchsgegenstand, da passiert schon mal ein Ditscher. Ärgern tu ich mich eher an dem stumpf werdenden Lack an den Carbonstreben.
Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden und lass das Rad rocken. Viel Spaß beim Aufbau.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. September 2007)

Der Rahmen ist da!

Gestern eingetroffen, schickt.

Frage an die Profis:

1. Läuft der Schaltzug für den Umwerfer unter dem Tretlager durch? (wenn ja,habe ich zwar ein Befestigungsloch im Tretlager, aber kein Kunststoffteil zum drüber gleiten?)

2. Soll die hintere Bremsleitung am Unterrohr entlang bis auf Höhe der Schwinge laufen und anschließend wieder hoch auch die Sitzstrebe? (sind sehr enge Radien, eine 1500mm Standardleitung ist dann zu kurz?)

Würde mich über kurze Info freuen!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (26. September 2007)

Hallo Andreas,

zu1) Der Schaltzug läuft unter dem Tretlager durch, du benötigst also solch ein Kunstoffteil.
zu2) Die Standardleitung ist meines Wissens ausreichend. Manche nehmen die obere, andere die untere Strebe, das bleibt wohl Geschmacksache. Ich habe es folgendermaßen gelöst und noch eine Leitungshalterung von Tr!ckstuff verbaut:





Grüssle
René


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. September 2007)

Hallo Rene´, 
danke für schnelle Antwort mit Foto.
(Sieht übrigens genauso aus wie meins, Rahmen, Laufräder, Gabel, Bremse...) 

Hast du am Bremssattel eine Leitung mit geradem Abgang oder einen abgewinkelten?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## bestmove (26. September 2007)

Ich habe ein abgewinkelten Abgang genommen, der Gerade ging gar nicht aus optischen Gründen. Hatte aber im Zuge dessen, gleich auf Goodridge Stahlflex Leitung umgerüstet


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. September 2007)

Ja habe noch andere Fotos von deinem Bike gesehen.

Mir ist afgefallen, dass du eine 2006er Louise hast.
Ich habe eine 2007er. Die hat andere Adapter und der sattel liegt etwas flacher.
Vielleicht komme ich mit dem geraden Abgang hin.

hast du sonst noch Dinge die ich beim Zusammenbau beachten soll?
Ach ja, ich habe die VAN, keine Talas.

Wie fährt sich der Schlitten?
Habe gesehen du warst damit schon am Gardasee?

Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (26. September 2007)

@rocky: Bei dir war auch keine Zugführung für das Tretlager dabei? Hm...
Ich hatte mir damals diverse Führungen bestellt (Shimano-Standardteile), manche haben etwas und eine sehr gut gepaßt. Ich schau gleich mal nach, welche Nummer die genau hatte. Kostet nicht viel, find's aber ärgerlich daß sowas nicht mit im Karton liegt.

Bremsleistung: Würde dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen die erste Halterung hinter dem Schwingenlager zu benutzen, wenn die Leitung von unter dem Unterrohr her kommt. Dann hat die Leitung quasi keine Bewegung beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus und der Lack bleibt geschont


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. September 2007)

Das mit der Shimanonummer wäre klasse.

Nervt ech, zumal ich den ersten rahmen zurück geben musste weil er total schief zusammengeschweißt war.

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (26. September 2007)

Bei mir war halt das Zubehör-Paket verschütt gegangen, wobei ich natürlich nicht warten wollte bis irgendwas nachkommt. Hab mir dann erst eine Führung bei Kimmerle besorgt, die jedoch mehr schlecht als recht paßte.
Und dann bei einem Online-Shop (muß nachschauen welcher), der Unmengen von Kleinteilen im Sortiment hat, alle Zugführungen geordert die zu finden waren  Und da war eben eine dabei, die wirklich perfekt an das Tretlager gepaßt hat.

So... auf dem Adapter steht "YF 007". Ich hab die Teile bei www.2radzone.de gekauft, einfach mal nach Zugführung suchen. Sind wirklich abartig viele Kleinteile im Shop.

Hier die Führung:







Und hier die Verlegung der Bremsleitung:






Ist zwar gewiß nicht die kürzeste Variante, dafür kommt einem die Leitung nirgends ins Gehege und sie knickt eben nicht beim Einfedern.


----------



## calf (26. September 2007)

Bei meinem 19" Rahmen wurde es mit der Standard 07 Louise Leitung auch etwas knapp, wobei ich die Leitung von der Kettenstrebe dann hoch an die Sitzstrebe geführt habe. Dies aber nur weil die Kunststoffleitung einen Bogen in Richtung Reifen und Speichen beim Einfedern gemacht hat. Mit einer Stahlflex dürfte das wohl aber nicht der Fall sein. Meine Standard Stahlflex Hope Mono 6 Leitung passt von der Länge her.

Mach Dir beim Aufbau schon mal Gedanken, wie Du die Carbon-Sitzstrebe vor der Kette schützt. Nach der ersten Ausfahrt waren bei mir von der schlagenden Kette schon üble Macken im Klarlack an der Unterseite der Strebe.


----------



## Radical_53 (26. September 2007)

Die Stahlflex bewegt sich so halt überhaupt nicht beim Fahren. Hab kürzlich aber auch einen kleinen Schutz-Patch an das Carbon gemacht, wo die Leitung anliegt. Da waren minimale Scheuerstellen zu sehen.
Mit der Kette hatte ich bzgl. Carbon bisher auch absolut kein Problem. Wüßte nicht daß sie da mal dran gekommen wäre.
Da ist eher die Ecke vor dem Reifen gefährdet, da dort immer diverse Steine und Dreck hinknallen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. September 2007)

Hallo,

danke für die vielen Antworten.
Die Carbonteile habe ich bereits mit 0,5mm dicker Lackschutzfolie abgeklebt.

Noch andere Anregungen?


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (26. September 2007)

Die beiden Leitungs-Geschichten waren beim Aufbau für mich an sich die "größten" Hürden oder Puzzles, beides lösbar aber man kommt halt erstmal ins Grübeln.
Was ich außerdem noch an Vorbereitung gemacht hab: Sitzrohr kurz mit Nasschleifpapier ausgerieben (um einen alten Lenker herum und mal kurz durch). Da waren in meinem Fall noch Lackreste drin, die die Stütze sonst wohl etwas verkratzt hätten.


----------



## mr320 (26. September 2007)

@RockyRider66

Also bei meinem Rahmen (20,5) war die Standard Leitung mit 150cm definitiv zu kurz. Ist auch ne Louise 2007. Notlösung halt. Siehe Seite 17 und folgend.


----------



## peterbe (26. September 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Die beiden Leitungs-Geschichten waren beim Aufbau für mich an sich die "größten" Hürden oder Puzzles, beides lösbar aber man kommt halt erstmal ins Grübeln.
> Was ich außerdem noch an Vorbereitung gemacht hab: Sitzrohr kurz mit Nasschleifpapier ausgerieben (um einen alten Lenker herum und mal kurz durch). Da waren in meinem Fall noch Lackreste drin, die die Stütze sonst wohl etwas verkratzt hätten.



Ich habe zuerst eine Alu-Stütze dringehabt, die war schnell verkratzt von Lackresten im Sattelrohr. Bevor ich die neue Syntace P6 Carbon-Stütze eingebaut habe, habe ich mit einer Kunststoff-Rundbürste auf einer Bohrmaschine das Rohr auspoliert. Jetzt geht die Sattelstütze kratzerfrei.


----------



## Radical_53 (26. September 2007)

Das wäre dann die noble Methode  Hab halt feines Papier benutzt, 1000er oder 1200er war's, und bin dann kurz ein paar mal durch gegangen. Seit dem kein Problem mehr, auch wenn ich komischerweise ohne Dynamics Montagepaste eine rutschende Stütze habe (auch wenn sie saugend rein geht, nu ja).


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. September 2007)

Sitzrohr habe ich mit Stahlwolle ausgerieben, es war auch voller Lackreste.

@radical53:
Wieso hast du im SXC spezial Edition einen RP 23 und keinen DHX Dämpfer?

AN ALLE:
Danke für die vielen Tipps! Sind echt sinnvoll und haben mir geholfen!

Hoffe dass mein Steuersatz heute kommt und der Zusammenbau mal richtig voran gehen kann.




Gruß
Andresa


----------



## Radical_53 (27. September 2007)

Weil ich den reingebaut hab? Ich hatte eh einen Rp23 in passender Größe und der gefiel mir besser als der DHX. Dann hab ich den RP noch passend abstimmen lassen bei TF, da vermisse ich den DHX nirgends


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (27. September 2007)

Hatte mir gedacht dass du den getauscht hast.
Warum?
Warst mit dem DHX nicht zufrieden?
Bin bisher nur Float RL gefahren.

Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (27. September 2007)

In meinem alten Rahmen hatte ich erst den DHX Coil und dann den RP23. Der gefiel mir schon da besser. Das war beim Air dann quasi dasselbe Spiel.
Was ich beim RP halt sehr schätze ist die flotte Umschaltung vom PPD (was der 08er DHX jetzt ja auch hat), mit dem Tuning/Anpassung läuft der jetzt halt auch in jeder Lebenslage absolut perfekt.
Der DHX war zwar wie ich fand auch schön sensibel, ging aber nie so gut durch den Federweg. Mit dem RP fährt sich das Ganze für mich deutlich satter und ruhiger.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. September 2007)

Dann bin ich froh den 2008er DHX zu haben.

Danke für die Info.

Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (27. September 2007)

Da fällt das PPD-Problem weg, richtig. Ich hätte den DHX vermutlich auch erstmal gefahren, wenn ich den RP23 nicht ohnehin da gehabt hätte. Da bot sich das für mich eben an und ich bin froh mit dem Wechsel


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. September 2007)

Hallo,
habe vergangene Nacht mein Slayer so weit zusammen gebaut.
Dabei ist aber folgendes Problem aufgetaucht:

Der Umwerfer (XTR 2007, Top Swing FD-M 970) passt absolut nicht.

1. Die Befestigungsschelle kommt beim Einfedern an die Schwinge. Schelle ist für 34,9mm und wird mit Ausgleichteilen auf 31,8mm gebracht. Außendurchmesser ist dann zu groß.

2. Der Zughalter kommt ebenfalls an die Schwinge, je nach Gang. Ein Austausch der Befestigungsschraube reicht nicht.

Da der Umwerfer universal für Top- und Downpull ist, läuft der Zug von unten zuerst auf der rechten Seite hoch, legt sich dann um 180 Grad um den Schwenkkörper und zeigt dann wieder nach unten. (von hinten gesehen) Dieser Schwenkkörper ist einfach zu groß!

Welcher XTR Umwerfer passt? Am besten direkt mit 31,8er Schelle und nicht für Top- und Downpull geeignet.


Vorab besten Dank.


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (28. September 2007)

Der hier paßt wunderbar: XTR 952, top swing down pull 31.8:


----------



## bestmove (28. September 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ... Wie fährt sich der Schlitten?
> Habe gesehen du warst damit schon am Gardasee?
> 
> Andreas



Hi,
grad erst entdeckt ... Fährt sich richtig super, gerade am Lago!! Nicht zu schwer um überall rauf zufahren. Geht richtig gut hoch, auch steile Rampen sind kein Thema. Naja und zum Thema bergab brauch ich wohl nichts weiter zu sagen  Für mich einfach ein perfekter Tourer!! 601er, 123er nach Limone ... geht einfach alles. ABER ...

... die Carbonstreben machen mir Sorgen. Durch dieses Geröll am Lago wurden die Streben übel rangenommen ... wollte in den nächsten Tagen die Sachlage mal näher beleuchten und hier ggf. nochmal zur Diskussion stellen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. September 2007)

an alle!

Danke für die vielen Infos! 
Meins funzt auch seit 2 Stunden......himmlich!

Umwerfer ist ein XTR 960 geworden. Musste nur die Schraube für die Zugklemmung gegen eine flache austauschen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Ghostshifter (29. September 2007)

> ... die Carbonstreben machen mir Sorgen. Durch dieses Geröll am Lago wurden die Streben übel rangenommen ... wollte in den nächsten Tagen die Sachlage mal näher beleuchten und hier ggf. nochmal zur Diskussion stellen.


[/QUOTE]

Hi bestmove,
was genau macht Dir Sorgen? Sind es Steinschläge etc. oder gröbere Schäden? Ich habe den oberen Teil der Carbonstrebe mit schwarzen Lenkerband geschützt.
Ich komme auch gerade von zwei Wochen Lago zurück und habe dadurch keine Schäden entdeckt.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (29. September 2007)

Ich werd mir das morgen mal näher angucken und vielleicht ein paar Bilder machen können. Aber es geht um die Steinschläge ...
Hier noch mal was für die Augen vom letzten Turn ...


----------



## bestmove (30. September 2007)

Hab das SXC am Lago mal richtig rangenommen und Frage mich nun, was für ein Sinn die Carbonstreben haben. Sollte nicht jede Beschädigung vom Fachmann analysiert werden  Ist es nicht nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die Strebe getauscht werden muss?? Ok, Alu würde genauso aussehen nur würde ich mir da keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Radical_53 (30. September 2007)

Was hast du denn damit angestellt?  Die kleinen Steinschläge kann ich ja nachvollziehen, aber die tiefen Kratzer?


----------



## bestmove (30. September 2007)

Das ist einfach nur das standard Geröll vom Gardasee welches vom Reifenprofil teils mitgenommen wird und dadurch diese üblen Riefen verursacht.


----------



## Radical_53 (30. September 2007)

Echt heftig wie das ausschaut. Da scheint der Reifen ja wirklich ne Menge Mist mitzunehmen... echt extrem!


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. September 2007)

WOW! 

Habe meine Schwinge mit 0,5mm starker Lackschutzfolie abgeklebt.
Ist so eine Art Gummi, lässt sich auch um Rundungen kleben und hält.
Ist von 3M (googeln) und sauteuer.

Hoffe das sich die Investition gelohnt hat.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuisWoo (1. Oktober 2007)

@rockyrider66
Alurohre reibt man nicht mit Stahlwolle aus. Die Stahlreste arbeiten sich in das weiche Alu ein und sorgen dann für Korrosion, gerade weil in so ner Stelle viel Feuchtigkeit reinzieht. 
Leichter ne nichtmetallische Schleifmatte nehmen. ;-)


----------



## ribisl (1. Oktober 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Hab das SXC am Lago mal richtig rangenommen und Frage mich nun, was für ein Sinn die Carbonstreben haben. Sollte nicht jede Beschädigung vom Fachmann analysiert werden  Ist es nicht nur eine Frage der Zeit bis die Strebe getauscht werden muss?? Ok, Alu würde genauso aussehen nur würde ich mir da keine Sorgen machen.



Ich würd sagen, dass der Sxc Hinterbau nicht für so breite Reifen geeignet ist, sind ja Muddy Mary oder?
Also ich würd mir Sorgen machen bei Carbon.

Bei mein N. Slayer wars am Lago mitn Advantage 2.4 auch nicht anders nur bei Alu und der dicken Lackschicht braucht man sich glaub ich keine Sorgen machen. Die Steine kommen gsd kaum durch die Lackschicht. 
Aber es hört sich schon verdammt grausam an  wennman beim rauftreten im Geröll hört wie sich der Steine 1-2 Runden lang ins Alu frässt . Aber dafür schaut mein Hinterbau noch erstaunlich top aus. 

Will ja hier keine Diskussion oder so , aber ich kann sagen, dass das Slayer für meinen geforderten Einsatzbereich (von Friereidn, Bikepark bis Tour) einfach genau das Richtige ist  
Ist einfach eine sensationell gelungene Mischung aus SXC und SS.
Als Ergänzung wird sich wahrscheinlich noch ein Flatline dazu gesellen  ....


----------



## Radical_53 (1. Oktober 2007)

Hab heut nochmal bei mir geschaut, doch hässlicher als ich es in Erinnerung hatte  Aber wenigstens alles relativ mittig gehalten und meist Schläge, keine Kratzer.
Gerade die Kratzer ganz außen wundern mich irgendwie. Muß mit dem Reifenprofil zusammen hängen, find's ungewöhnlich daß sich selbst in den Außenstollen noch größere Steine verkeilen!
Breit genug ist der Hinterbau ja an sich...


----------



## Cheesy II (1. Oktober 2007)

Hi bestmove,
was genau macht Dir Sorgen? Sind es Steinschläge etc. oder gröbere Schäden? Ich habe den oberen Teil der Carbonstrebe mit schwarzen Lenkerband geschützt.
Ich komme auch gerade von zwei Wochen Lago zurück und habe dadurch keine Schäden entdeckt.
Gruß[/QUOTE]


Guter Tipp, gell.........................GHOSTSHIFTER!  
Was macht die Bremse hinten?


----------



## Cheesy II (1. Oktober 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Hi,
> grad erst entdeckt ... Fährt sich richtig super, gerade am Lago!! Nicht zu schwer um überall rauf zufahren. Geht richtig gut hoch, auch steile Rampen sind kein Thema. Naja und zum Thema bergab brauch ich wohl nichts weiter zu sagen  Für mich einfach ein perfekter Tourer!! 601er, 123er nach Limone ... geht einfach alles. ABER ...
> 
> ... die Carbonstreben machen mir Sorgen. Durch dieses Geröll am Lago wurden die Streben übel rangenommen ... wollte in den nächsten Tagen die Sachlage mal näher beleuchten und hier ggf. nochmal zur Diskussion stellen.



Hallo BESTMOVE,

bist am Gardasee auf dem Weg zum Altissimo an mir vorbeigefahren! 

Besorg Dir beim Mecki oder Carpentari Lenkerband aus Stoff und wickle es wie bei einem Lenker um die Carbonstützen, evtl. am Ende mit einem Kabelbinder sichern.

Gruß aus München


----------



## bestmove (2. Oktober 2007)

Witzig, so klein ist die Welt  wo in etwa war das? 

Ich will eigentlich nicht diverse Stellen mit irgendwelchen Folien, Lenkerbänder etc. schützen. Kann doch nicht Sinn der Sache sein, sonst könnte Rocky das doch ab Werk machen.


----------



## Cheesy II (8. Oktober 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Witzig, so klein ist die Welt  wo in etwa war das?
> 
> Ich will eigentlich nicht diverse Stellen mit irgendwelchen Folien, Lenkerbänder etc. schützen. Kann doch nicht Sinn der Sache sein, sonst könnte Rocky das doch ab Werk machen.



Naja,

einen Kettenstrebenschutz sehe ich da schon auf Deinem Bild.........


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mein Slayer SXC seit einigen Tagen zusammen und kann endlich fahren.

Zwei Ding wollte ich mal anmerken:
1. Die Geometrie verlangt nach einer starken Hand im Trail. Sonst ist das Bike sehr träge, kein vergleich zum meinem old Slayer.

2. Maxxis Advantage 2,4 auf DT Swiss EX 1750 geht garnicht. Der Reifen kommt in schnellen Kurven an Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe dass man es hört. Zu wenig Platz.

Ansonsten ist das Fahrwerk prima.
Mit 25% Sag allerdings recht weich, ohne jedoch oft durch zu schlagen.

Wie habt ihr eure Dämpfer abgestimmt?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (8. Oktober 2007)

Zu wenig Platz kann an sich nicht sein, eher zu weiche Laufräder. Ich hab auch schon diverse 2.4er Reifen (bis max. 61mm Außenbreite) gefahren, ohne daß irgendwas schleift.
Mit der Geometrie verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz, welche Gabel hast du drin? Mit ca. 4cm Sag vorn find ich das Fahrverhalten fast schon einen Tick zu nervös.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Oktober 2007)

Fahre eine 36er Van.
Bist du mal ein old Slayer gefahren?

Der Maxxis Reifen baut besonders hoch, daher liegen die Seitenstollen weit in der Rundung der Schwinge.
2,4er Conti Mountainking passt gut.

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (8. Oktober 2007)

Nein, ein Old Slayer bin ich noch nicht gefahren. Nur eben im Vergleich zu meinem Cove oder dem GT vorher. Es fährt sich eher so spielerisch wie mein XC-Hardtail, nicht so träge und stur wie z.B. das Cove vorher.

Mit dem Reifen wundert mich dann schon. Die Höhe sollte ja kein Problem sein bei Schräglagen, "eigentlich". Höchstens wenn's den Reifen dank niedrigem Druck in Kurven ganz extrem verformt, wobei sich das dann normalerweise komisch fahren lassen sollte...


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Oktober 2007)

Fahre mit etwa 2bar.
Die Laufräder von DT sind schon stramm eingespeicht.

Zwischen Profil und Streben sind etwa nur 2-3mm Platz.

Wenn du das Bike im Anlieger richtig runter drückst verwindet sich das komplete Rad bis es schleift.

Andreas


----------



## bestmove (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe jetzt schon öfter gehört das die EX-1750 nicht besonders steiff sein sollen (allen Tests zum Trotz). Habe bei mir am HR, auf die 135x10mm Schnellspannachse gewechselt, was etwas mehr Steifheit brachte. Nach einer Woche Lago hatte ich ein kleine 8 im Laufrad ... bin im Moment sehr skeptisch was den LRS von DT Swiss betrifft.


----------



## Radical_53 (8. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab hinten auch statt normalem Schnellspanner 2 Fun Bolts von Chris King, 11mm dicke Stahlbolzen die mit 35Nm angezogen werden.
Wenn ich beim MK 2.4 (23mm breite Felge, innen) bei 2 bar messe, hab ich an den Engpunkten 7mm Platz zum Carbon oder auch unten zum Alu.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Oktober 2007)

Mit dem MK 2,4 ist der Abstand bei mir auch so groß.

Fahre hinten die geschraubten Trubolt Spanner von DT.
Klaube kaum dass sich da was tut.
Es ist der Maxxis Reifen,der ist zu hoch.

Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (8. Oktober 2007)

Hm, ok. So hoch hatte ich den gar nicht mehr in Erinnerung im Vergleich. Hatte ihn mal mit den Big Betty verglichen (gemessen) und da haben sich die 2 an sich nicht viel getan, wobei halt dann auch die Betty nicht viel voluminöser als andere 2.4er Schwalbe ist. Und der MK ist einen Tick breiter/höher als z.B. der 2.4er Nobby Nic.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Oktober 2007)

Fahre die EX 1750 jetzt ein knappes Jahr/ 5000km.
War am gardasee, Finale Ligure, Alpe d´Huez usw.
Bisher nur eine Panne:

Am Gardasee hatte eine Speiche mal bösen Feindkontakt und war eingekerbt, etwas verbogen.

Nach etwa weiteren 1000km ist sie dann gefetzt.
Eine einzelne Ersatzspeiche zu bekommen war nicht einfach.


Andreas


----------



## calf (8. Oktober 2007)

Auf allen Trails an der Schwäbischen Alb ist das Fahrwerk hinten unterfordert. Mit 20% Sag und ganz rausgedrehter Progression bekommt man den Dämpfer nur bei langsamen flachen Landungen zum Durchschlagen. Ich bin weiterhin der Meinung, dass das Rad viel mehr abhaben kann als die Produktpositionierung vorschlägt. 

Hat jemand mal mit leerem Dämpfer den tatsächlichen Federweg nachgemessen ? Manchmal kommt der mir etwas mehr vor.


----------



## Radical_53 (8. Oktober 2007)

@calf: Die Mountain Bike hatte doch 170mm gemessen. So kommt's mir auch eher vor... ganz alter Trick, 150mm besonders "plush" anfühlen zu lassen 

@rocky: Wieso schwierig Ersatzspeichen zu bekommen? Sollten doch normale DT Aerolite sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Oktober 2007)

Logo sind das DT Speichen, aber ich sollte einen ganzen Pack kaufen!
20st á 2,60, hoppla! 
Und dann hat man ja noch verschiedne Längen.....

Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (8. Oktober 2007)

Oh ok  20 Stück auf einen Schlag muß ja nicht gleich sein


----------



## Ghostshifter (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe mal eine Frage an alle die einen Fox DHX eingebaut haben:

Was haltet Ihr von der "ProPedal" Funktion? Merkt Ihr überhaupt eine Funktion beim treten?
Beim Fox RP3 von meinem alten Slayer war die Funktion spürbar. Aber hier??

Ich habe meinen DHX 4.0 deswegen an Toxoholics geschickt und telefonisch schon mal erfahren, dass die ProPedal Funktion der RP's wohl deutlich stärker ausgeprägt wäre.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Oktober 2007)

Habe den 2008er mit Hebel.
Kenne nur "an" und "aus".
Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied, merkt man sofort.

Habe nix davon gehört, dass sich im Inneren zu 2007 was geändert hat.

Wieviel Druck hast du im Bost Valve?

Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (17. Oktober 2007)

Richtig. Beim DHX ist Propedal deutlich schwächer als bei den RP-Modellen.
Meinen DHX 5.0 bin ich irgendwo im hinteren Viertel der Einstellung gefahren um das Wippen irgendwie einzudämpfen.
Beim RP nutze ich Stufe 1, die schon merklich stärker als ein voll zugedrehter DHX ist


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Oktober 2007)

Echt?
Ich schalte das ProPedal nur ab und zu mal ein, im Wiegetritt.
Ansonsten tut sich da doch sowieso fast nix?
Beim normalen fahren geht der Hinterbau vielleicht 1cm nach vorne (also von daruf geguckt)

Oder ist der 2008er doch geändert?


Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (17. Oktober 2007)

Beim DHX merkt man wenig vom PPD, beim RP merkt man es recht deutlich. Serie Stufe 2 oder 3 ist fast wie ein Lockout so stark.
Ich nutze es seit der Abstimmung/Änderung bei TF auch fast nicht mehr, da der Rahmen ohne kaum bzw. nicht stark/weit wippt, da genieße ich lieber das etwas bessere Anprechverhalten. PPD nutze ich noch recht gern auf sehr festen Wegen beim Hochfahren, zumindest dann wenn ich mal dran denke


----------



## Ghostshifter (17. Oktober 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Habe den 2008er mit Hebel.
> Kenne nur "an" und "aus".
> Das ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied, merkt man sofort.
> 
> ...




ca. 8,5 bar. Habe das alles mit Toxo schon durchexerziert. Hat der 2008er DHX kein Rädchen sondern einen Hebel? Ich drehe den DHX sowieso nur zwischen der ersten und letzten Rasterung, aber auch da kaum was spürbar.

Robert


----------



## Ghostshifter (17. Oktober 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Ich nutze es seit der Abstimmung/Änderung bei TF auch fast nicht mehr, da der Rahmen ohne kaum bzw. nicht stark/weit wippt, da genieße ich lieber das etwas bessere Anprechverhalten. PPD nutze ich noch recht gern auf sehr festen Wegen beim Hochfahren, zumindest dann wenn ich mal dran denke



Was meinst Du mit "Abstimmung/Änderung bei TF" ??


----------



## Radical_53 (17. Oktober 2007)

Der 08er DHX hat das Rädchen noch, aber zusätzlich einen Hebel wie beim RP um die vorgewählte PPD-Stufe ein- und ausschalten zu können.
Meinen Dämpfer habe ich bei TF in England mit dem "Push Factory Tuning" versehen lassen und zusätzlich auf den Rahmen, meinen Fahrstil und mein Gewicht anpassen lassen. Hat sich gelohnt


----------



## ibislover (18. Oktober 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> ...Meinen Dämpfer habe ich bei TF in England mit dem "Push Factory Tuning" versehen lassen und zusätzlich auf den Rahmen, meinen Fahrstil und mein Gewicht anpassen lassen. Hat sich gelohnt


hattest du nicht mal gesagt du hast den rahmen nie mit dem original RP gefahren, sondern gleich den gePUSHeden verbaut!? 

gruß


----------



## Radical_53 (18. Oktober 2007)

Das ist richtig, ja. Aber ich bin den Dämpfer ja vorher schon in meinem anderen Rahmen gefahren, woher ich dann seine eigentlichen Nachteile kannte. Zudem hab ich mir vor dem Kauf die Test- und Fahrberichte hier und in Zeitschriften angeschaut.
Den subjektiv gefühlten Unterschied kann ich daher nicht beziffern, wohl aber ob die dem Rahmen nachgesagten "Eigenheiten/Nachteile" noch vorhanden sind.
Das SXC ist so, wie ich es derzeit fahre, das beste Fahrwerk was ich je hatte. Es spricht äußerst feinfühlig an, nutzt den Federweg oft sehr weit aus ohne durchzuschlagen und hat dennoch nur eine minimale Tendenz zum Wippen, die weder im Sitzen noch im Stehen negativ auffällt. Da ist mein GT (4-Gelenker), mein Cove (mit beiden Dämpfern) und auch ein Liteville vom Kollegen definitiv schlimmer.


----------



## bestmove (18. Oktober 2007)

Da ich beim verändern der PPD-Stufen, ebenfalls wenig bis gar nichts merke, hab ich mich nun mit der Mittelstellung angefreundet. Bin auch der Meinung das PPD mit diesem Dämpfer, an diesem Bike, nix bis gar nix bringt. Trotzdem bietet das SXC eine erstklassige Performance, ob im Wiegetritt oder bergab - ich bin zufrieden


----------



## Radical_53 (18. Oktober 2007)

Beim RP kann ich das PPD schon spüren, wie gesagt kann man den Hinterbau damit beim Wiegetritt fast starr machen wenn man möchte.
Auf der anderen Seite wippt es ohnehin sehr wenig... wieso dann also die kleinen Nachteile in Kauf nehmen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Oktober 2007)

@radical 53:
Der 2008er Dämpfer hat kein Rädchen mehr für das ProPedal, nur den Hebel mit "Ein/ Aus"- Stellung.

Bau den Dämpfer doch mal aus, lass die Luft raus und bewege ihn dann von Hand.
Wenn du da keinen deutlichen Unterschied spürst musst du ihn einschicken.
Ich bekomme meinen mit eingeschaltetem ProPedal dann kaum zusammengedrückt.

Manchmal muss man bei Toxoholics standhaft bleiben.
Mir wurde meine 36er auch zweimal zurückgeschickt, ohne Veränderung.
Der Mitarbeiter hat versucht mir erklären, dass die Zugstufe so richtig sei.
Es war aber eindeutig Luft in der Kartusche.
Die anderen Male war die Luft zwar raus, aber nur für 2 Wochen!

Erst nach dem 5(!) mal einschicken war sie Ok, bis jetzt auf jeden Fall.


Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (19. Oktober 2007)

Hm. Traurig aber wahr, du hast Recht  Ich hatte die ganze Zeit gedacht, sie hätten das Rädchen beibehalten. Das ist natürlich für die Füße...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Oktober 2007)

Ich vermisse es nicht.
Nutze das Propedal nur selten.
Ist an dem Rahmen nicht erforderlich.

Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (19. Oktober 2007)

Das würde ich so auch unterschreiben, wo ich aber "geizig" bin ist wenn ich eine Funktion bezahlt habe und mit mir rumschleppe, die keinerlei Nutzen erfüllt.
Beim RP fand ich das eben schon damals klasse, daß man eine Stufe vorwählen kann, die dann bei Bedarf ein- oder auszuschalten ist. Zumals die Stufen alle sehr gut spürbar waren und sich auch deutlich unterscheiden ließen (der DHX bis 07 hatte viel mehr Stufen, richtig was merken konnte ich aber nur wenn ich das Rädchen sehr weit gedreht habe).
PPD ist halt bei sehr befestigten Anstiegen, längeren Anstiegen, eine angenehme Sache. Für mich hauptsächlich weil sich das Heck damit etwas hebt und damit die Sitzposition bergauf gerade soweit verschiebt, daß man etwas mehr Druck hat, aber nicht das Gefühl bekommt gegen eine Wand zu fahren.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Oktober 2007)

Ja das Heck kommt etwas hoch, ist angenehm.
Ich kenne keine Zwischenstufen.
Mir ist es lieber, wenn es handlich zu bedienen ist.
Bin kein Freund von viel Gefummel,ich will fahren.

Habe allerdings einige Anstrengung unternehmen müssen, dass ich den 2008er Dämpfer bekomme.
War wohl der einizige den Bikeaction hatte.


Andreas


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Erst einmal noch ein Dankeschön an euch alle die ihr mir mit Tipps geholfen habt mein neues Slayer SXC zusammen zu bauen!

Vielleicht mal eine Anregung von mir:
Habe den Hinterbau zerlegt und die Lager alle VOLL Fett gepackt.
Die Lager sind mit der Beschriftung nach außen eingebaut wie es sich gehört.
Leider ist auf Innenseite werksseitig kein Fett.
Hier genügt schon Kondenswasser um das Lager rosten zu lassen.

Also Dichtungen vorsichtig runter, Lagerfett rein, und gut ist.

Habe außerdem noch einen Gummilappen auf der Umlenkwippe angebracht.
Er soll verhindern, dass der Dämpfer immer die ganze Sauerei abbekommt. Außerdem sind die Lager dann auch etwas gegen Schlamm geschützt.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (25. Oktober 2007)

Hm. Die Idee ist gar nicht doof! Denn 2 meiner Lager sind schon rostig bzw. ich hab am Umlenkhebel einen rostigen Flecken.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Oktober 2007)

von außern hatte ich schon nach dem 1. waschen rost.
aber innen drin ist es noch viel schlimmer!

Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (25. Oktober 2007)

Oh je. Das hatte ich mir für den Winter vorgenommen, ohnehin, da will ich fast gar nicht wissen was mich da erwartet  
Hast du bei den Lagern die Dichtkappen des eigentlichen Lagers abgenommen oder die Achsen/Schrauben rausgedreht und die Hohlräume zum Lager mit Fett vollgepackt?
Muß gestehen ein "gedichtetes" Lager bisher noch nie geöffnet zu haben.

PS: Find das ziemlich übel, bei einem Lager mit doppelten Dichtungen sowas zu erleben. Scheinbar der Preis für den äußerst leichten Lauf des Hinterbaus.


----------



## peterbe (25. Oktober 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Erst einmal noch ein Dankeschön an euch alle die ihr mir mit Tipps geholfen habt mein neues Slayer SXC zusammen zu bauen!
> 
> Vielleicht mal eine Anregung von mir:
> ...



Hallo Andreas, an einen Schmutzfänger hatte ich auch schon gedacht: kannst du mal ein Foto reinstellen?. 
Danke, Peter


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Oktober 2007)

@radikal:
Die Dichtungen bekommst du einfach mit einem Teppichmesser raus. Einfach raushebeln, aber den Ring außen packen. Nicht innen an der Dichtlippe.

@peterb:
Werde ich bei Gelegenheit tun. Auf jeden Fall habe ich ihn aus 2 Teilen gefertigt.
Das Drste liegt auf der Umlenkwippe und ist mit Kabelbindern durch die beiden Hohlachsen befestigt.
Die zeite Hälfte habe ich am Sattelrohr befestigt. Es deckt den Spalt ab der entsteht wenn der Hinterbau einfedert.

Fotos demnächst, muss erst mal welche machen.
Wie war das noch mit dem Foto hier rein setzen? 

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (26. Oktober 2007)

Prima, dank dir! Mal schaun ob ich irgendwo ein Lager zum "probieren" finde. Dann packe ich dir bei mir auch mal schön voll. Und versuche dann, den Rost-Fleck mal weg zu kriegen...

PS: Bilder hier in dein Fotoalbum hochladen, wenn du dann in deinem Album das Bild anschaust stehen unten diverse Code Zeilen. Die mit "


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Oktober 2007)

Fotos kommen


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Oktober 2007)




----------



## JoeDesperado (2. November 2007)

lässt sich das sxc evtl. auch mit einer 140mm gabel (konkret: talas 32) vernünftig fahren?


----------



## Soulbrother (2. November 2007)

Nein!Selbst mit der 36 (*150mm Version !!! *)baut das viel zu flach,ich hab das kürzlich beim SXC von meiner Süßen ausprobiert,da hat man ständig das Gefühl mit abgesenkter Gabel unterwegs zu sein.Es sei denn du willst ausschließlich uphill damit fahren


----------



## JoeDesperado (2. November 2007)

was ergibt das dann ca. für einen lenkwinkel? 70°?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (2. November 2007)

...aber es fährt sich wirklich äußerst bescheiden,zudem würde man ständig an Wurzeln hängen bleiben.


----------



## JoeDesperado (2. November 2007)

na gut, dann werd ich das wohl lieber vergessen. danke!


----------



## Radical_53 (2. November 2007)

Kürzer als 160 ist auf gar keinen Fall sinnvoll. Ich mag selbst das Abgesenkte bei der Gabel nur bei extrem steilen Anstiegen leiden, ansonsten fährt sich das total beknackt.


----------



## bestmove (2. November 2007)

Hmm, ich fahre viel mit 130mm an der Gabel und finde das vollkommen in Ordnung (All-Mountain Feeling). Ich bleibe auch nicht ständig an Wurzeln hängen, was hast du für Wurzeln?? Bei 100mm geb ich Dir Recht, außer an steilen Rampen - nicht fahrbar! Bergrunter dann ausschließlich mit 160mm aber wie gesagt, normale Touren - 130mm.

@JoeDesperado
ich denke das SXC wäre genau das richtige für Dich, du solltest es auf jeden Fall mal zur Probe fahren.


----------



## Radical_53 (2. November 2007)

Ich find das Rad fährt sich mit den 130mm wie ein Race Hardtail, man hängt komplett auf dem Vorderrad von der Gewichtsverteilung her.


----------



## JoeDesperado (3. November 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> @JoeDesperado
> ich denke das SXC wäre genau das richtige für Dich, du solltest es auf jeden Fall mal zur Probe fahren.



probefahren ist leider nicht möglich  
was führt ihr eigentlich so mit euren sxcs auf? ich hätte gern einen sorglosen "tourer" mit massig reserven, für singletrail-heizerei mit kleineren sprüngen hie und da (was halt so im weg steht nimmt man mit, ihr kennt das sicher alle), und evtl. einem besuch im bikepark (*ohne* drops, eh klar, mich interessieren nur die technischen trails). der hinterbau muss sich v.a. gut mit gröberen wurzelfeldern auseinandersetzen können, und muss absolut wendig (verspielt) sein. all-wetter-tauglichkeit ist sowieso ein muss (stichwort tiefschneebiken  ), und haltbarkeit seit neuestem auch! also: slayer oder sxc?  ist das sxc auch stabil genug, oder mehr ein "leichtbauteil"? gibt's evtl. vertrauenswürdige angaben zu rahmengewichten (samt dämpfer), nur um zu sehen wieviel am sxc im vergleich zum slayer gespart wurde (die verschiedenen dämpfergewichte mal ausgenommen) ?


----------



## Radical_53 (3. November 2007)

Stabil ist er schon. Ein normales Slayer "könnte" mehr aushalten, muß aber nicht. Verspielt und wendig ist der Rahmen auf alle Fälle.

Rahmengewicht ohne Dämpfer, SXC Limited 07 Größe 18": 

- mit DHX Air 5.0: 3593g
- ohne Dämpfer: 3132g (ohne Dämpferbolzen)
- DHX Air allein: 424g (inkl. Buchsen, ohne Bolzen)
- original Dämpferbolzen: 36g
- Titan Dämpferbolzen: 18g
- Fox RP23 Push: 305g


----------



## ribisl (3. November 2007)

Also mein New Slayer CULT Rahmen hat incl. RP3 genau 3861g in 19"


----------



## Deleted 80478 (3. November 2007)

Ich senke die Gabel ebensfall nur ab, wenn es unbedingt notwendig ist. Ich würde es nicht dauerhaft mit 130 mm fahren wollen.

Hier mal mein Rocky in etwas ungewohnter Umgebung:




Und das tansanische Modell:


----------



## bestmove (3. November 2007)

Blutsturz schrieb:


> Ich senke die Gabel ebensfall nur ab, wenn es unbedingt notwendig ist. Ich würde es nicht dauerhaft mit 130 mm fahren wollen.



Hmm, ich finde bei Dir die Sattelstütze recht weit draußen, das ist bei mir nicht der Fall. Eventuell spielt das eine Rolle bei den Vorlieben an der Gabel ...

Schönes Bike in interessanter Umgebung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (3. November 2007)

schöne bilder!
ich muss nochmal nerven: fährt jemand das sxc mit einer pike? wenn ja, wie fühlt es sich bergab an? ich frage deshalb, weil eine 07er talas 32 eine um ~ 1 cm geringere einbauhöhe hat als eine pike, d.h. damit ergäbe sich ein um 0,5° steilerer lenkwinkel (was mMn fast nicht spürbar sein kann). 
also: wenn die pike im sxc passt, müsste eine 32 talas doch auch noch gehen...


----------



## kreisel (3. November 2007)

Ich fahre das New Slayer mit einer Pike, da mir die Funktion der AM2 ETA nicht gefiehl, zudem hat sie auch noch geklappert. Die Pike funktioniert bestens, auch im Slayer. Man merkt kaum, dass die Pike kürzer baut, zumal ich steile Winkel gewohnt bin. Auch der einen Zentimeter kürzere Federweg lässt sich vernachlässigen. Letztendlich ist es aber Geschmacksache.


----------



## kreisel (3. November 2007)

Blutsturz schrieb:


> Ich senke die Gabel ebensfall nur ab, wenn es unbedingt notwendig ist. Ich würde es nicht dauerhaft mit 130 mm fahren wollen.
> 
> Hier mal mein Rocky in etwas ungewohnter Umgebung:
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 80478 (3. November 2007)

kreisel schrieb:


> Ich würde fast behaupten, dass dein Slayer für Deine Größe etwas zu klein ist, wenn ich mir so die Sattelstütze anschaue. Bei der Sattelüberhöhung würde ich auch meine Gabel nicht absenken wollen. Stößt Du gelegentlich in Spitzkehren mit den Knien an den Lenker?



Also ich habe eine Schrittlänge von 89 cm bei einer Körpergröße von 188 cm. Meine Wahl fiel auf den 19" Rahmen. Sicherlich grenszwertig aber ich fühl mich absolut wohl auf dem Bike. Die Sattelstütze habe ich soweit wie möglich herausgezogen, sodass die Beine gerade so nicht durchgestreckt sind. Knie und Lenker kommen sich nicht in die Quere,


----------



## Radical_53 (6. November 2007)

@rocky rider: Dank dir nochmal wegen dem Tip mit den Lagern! 

Hab das eben mal zerlegt. Echt unglaublich, eine Seite schön mit sauber wirkendem Fett, die andere furztrocken. Wer sich sowas ausdenkt bzw. das so macht...

Kurze Frage dazu -> blöd wie ich bin hab ich diese "Spacer" zwischen den Schwingenteilen rausgenommen, ohne mir genau zu notieren wie sie drin waren. Weiß wer das noch exakt?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. November 2007)

Genau kann ich es auch nicht sagen.
Habe die große Seite auf den Rahmen gelegt.
Ist doch Alu, nimmt nicht soviel Spannung auf wie das Stahllager.
Den will ich schützen, das Lager kann man tauschen.

Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (6. November 2007)

Hm, ok. Mir ist halt erst nach dem Zerlegen aufgefallen daß ich keine Detail-Bilder gemacht hatte. Und die 2 vorderen Spacer sind mir beim Abziehen der Wippe runter gefallen, bevor ich sie überhaupt richtig bemerkt hatte. Dumm gelaufen.
Da die Abstützung auf der dem Lager gegenüberliegenden Seite unterschiedlich groß ist und auch die Spacer unterschiedlich groß sind... 
Würd mich brennend interessieren wie es "normal" sein sollte.

PS: Das hintere Lager am Ende der Sitzstrebe ist auch klasse. An sich ja ein Gleitlager, nur komplett trocken. Das hab ich bei der ganzen Aktion dann auch mal gefettet


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. November 2007)

Ja, die Gleitlager habe ich schon vor der ersten Fahrt geschmiert.
Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (7. November 2007)

Da war ich dann scheinbar zu blauäugig. Das Einzige was ich gemacht hab war nach den ersten Ausfahrten die Drehmomente der Bolzen zu kontrollieren.
Wenn man jetzt irgend einen Sinn erkennen könnte, wieso die Lager trocken ausgeliefert werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (7. November 2007)

Das Fett wird bei der Herstellung genau auf die dynamische Drehzahl usw. abgestimmt.
Es wird sogar abgewogen.

Für unsere Einsatzzwecke natürlich totaler Quatsch.

Aus dem Grund gehen ja auch so oft die aktuellen Innenlager an den Arsch.
Hab die Dinger übrigens auch geöffnet und geschmiert.
Bis jetzt haben sie mal gehalten.
Mal sehen was der Winter wieder so bringt.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. November 2007)

Mir fällt gerade noch ein:
Besser kein Loctite an die Alusbolzen!
Mit Alu reagiert das Zeug wie Gift.
Die lassen sich später kaum noch öffnen.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## DAG_Slayer (7. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,

also das mit den ungefetteten und rostenden Lagern ist schon ein Schocker. Das darf doch eigentlich nicht sein, schon gar nicht in dieser Preisklasse. 
Bei meinem alten MTB habe ich nie Rost an den Lagern gehabt und das ist eine ganze Ecke günstiger als ein SXC 70. Naja, jetzt muss mein Rocky erst mal ankommen - Liefertermin ist eigentlich diese Woche ))))

Gruß
DAG


----------



## Radical_53 (7. November 2007)

Mir ist sowas auch bisher noch nie vorgekommen, ne sehr schräge Geschichte. Hat mich halt gerade daher gewundert da es Qualitäts-Lager sind, die zudem noch in einer an sich höher gedichteten Variante verbaut sind.
Mit den Drehzahlen ist hier natürlich vollkommener Mumpitz, die drehen ja keine 180°!
Hab meine jetzt daher auch mit einem relativ festen Teflon-Fett vollgepackt (Finish Line Bike Grease), was mir immer gut gegen Wasser geholfen hat und eindringenden Schmutz gut bindet.

PS: Statt Loctite lieber das richtige Drehmoment und ab und an mal nachschauen. Schraubensicherung ist nicht so meins.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. November 2007)

Die Lager werden beim Einbau nicht extra geöffnet und gefettet.
Dann würde man bei Rocky ja die Garantie des Herstellers verlieren.

Habe bisher nur ein Lager gesehen, dass voll Fett war.
Die Innenlager von Acros.

Race Face Innenlager haben keinen Käfig sondern Kugel an Kugel.
Die waren bei mir nach 300km aneinander gerostet.
Da ging nix mehr!

Na ja, jetzt wissen wir auf jeden Fall, wo man den Finger auf die Wunde legen kann.

Was habt ihr eigentlich für ein Lager unten zwischen Schwinge/ Tretlager (Hauptschwingenlager)?

Bei mir ist da eine Plastikkappe unter der Dichtung zu sehen.
Es ist auch nicht wie die anderen von FAG sondern von INA.
Ist das ein Doppelrillenlager?


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (8. November 2007)

Ja, das ist klar. Aber auch bei FAG hätte ich *eigentlich* erwartet, daß die Lager sauber gefettet sind.
Und ja, auch bei mir ist das Lager am Tretlager von Ina (wobei Ina und FAG zu einer Gruppe gehören). Wobei auch dort etwas Rost zu sehen war und ich auch das nachgefettet habe.
Das Hauptschwingenlager ist ein zweireihiges Schrägkugellager mit einem Druckwinkel von 25°, die restlichen Lager sind normale Rillenkugellager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (11. November 2007)

Werden Schrägrillenkugellager nicht vorgespannt? 
Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (11. November 2007)

Eine gewisse Vorspannung hat man an sich ja durch die Achse, damit wird der Spaß ja verspannt gegeneinander.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. November 2007)

Auf keinen Fall!
Da muss man die Vorspannung auf Fall gezielt einstellen.
Das heißt, den inneren Ring in den Äußeren drücken.

Ich denke es ist eher ein Doppelrillenlager, aber nicht schräg.
Man müsste es mal aufgrund der Aufschrift prüfen.

Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (12. November 2007)

Das hab ich ja. Genau das hat der Katalog von Ina ausgespuckt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. November 2007)

Dann kann ich mir nur vorstellen, dass es zwei gegenläufige Lager sind.
Vorstannen/ Einstellen können wir die Dinger ja nicht.
Kennst du die Innenlager von Acros?
Das sind einreihige Schrägrillenlager.

Andreas


----------



## bestmove (12. November 2007)

Ähem *hüstel* ich unterbreche euch nur ungern aber dieses Fachsimpeln über diverse Lagerarten, lässt so manchen nicht grade in Erregung kommen  Evetuell gibts ja ne Möglichkeit das in PNs zu regeln ... Lasst uns doch lieber mal wieder ein paar Bilder bringen, vielleicht auch mal SXCs in Action


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. November 2007)

Na dann stell mal welche rein, bin schon gespannt.

Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (12. November 2007)

@bestmove: Ja, ich seh nix?  Wo sind sie denn? 

Ich find die Diskussion über die Lager schon interessant. Wieso? Das Rocky ist für mich was Besonderes. Und besonders ist es eben auch, wenn man sieht daß der Hersteller sich an jedem Punkt Gedanken gemacht hat.
Das ist bei den Lagern, für mich, jetzt halt noch nicht so klar... das einseitige Fetten z.B. find ich komisch, wobei das vermutlich eher an FAG/INA (deutsche Traditionshersteller eigentlich) gelegen haben müßte (oder aber so von Rocky bestellt wurde!). Und welche Lagerart drin ist, ob die "wie gedacht" verbaut wurde oder nach dem Motto "viel hilft viel" bzw. "das paßt da rein, das nehmen wir", ist für mich dann schon interessant.

PS: Bin wieder am Überlegen meine Reifen zu wechseln. Bisherige angedachte Varianten:
- 2.4er Nobby Nic aus dem Bestand (2 Stück mit gutem Profil und sub 600g sind noch da)
- 2.4er Big Betty, vorn in GG / hinten TC
- 2.4er NN 08 mit Snakeskin, evtl. hinten ein 08er RR

Was meint ihr?


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. November 2007)

PS: Bin wieder am Überlegen meine Reifen zu wechseln. Bisherige angedachte Varianten:
- 2.4er Nobby Nic aus dem Bestand (2 Stück mit gutem Profil und sub 600g sind noch da)=> für meine Zwecke nicht schnittfest genug
- 2.4er Big Betty, vorn in GG / hinten TC => passt zum Bike und dessen Einsatzzweck. Hab ich noch nicht gefahren, die Karkasse ist auf jeden Fall stabiler
- 2.4er NN 08 mit Snakeskin, evtl. hinten ein 08er RR=>? auf ein Slayer? Willst du schon mit dem Bike an den Gardasee radeln? Halte ich nicht für sinnvoll auf dem Slayer

Was meint ihr?

gruß Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (12. November 2007)

Bis zum Gardasee ist ein gutes Stück von hier, also eher nein  Das letzte Mal war ich 96 da (mit dem Bus  ), seit dem hat's nicht mehr geklappt.
Mir geht's dabei dann auch im Fall der BB hauptsächlich um Grip, gerade im Vergleich zu den "normalen" Reifen (die halt besser bei Gewicht und Rollwiderstand sind).
Was würdest du denn eher empfehlen? Conti kommen mir keine mehr ans Rad! So schön der MK erst im Sommer war, so mies waren die Platten damit und so mies ist die Performance und Grip bei nassen und schlammigen Bedingungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ribisl (12. November 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> ....... ... Lasst uns doch lieber mal wieder ein paar Bilder bringen, vielleicht auch mal SXCs in Action



  Genau!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. November 2007)

OK K, sagt mir wie ein Foto hier vernünftig rein bekomme und ich tue es!
Also los!

Andreas


----------



## bestmove (12. November 2007)

Hey, ihr beiden Lagerfetis  mit soviel konstruktiven Input hätte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet. Ich bin meistens allein unterwegs daher fehlt mir der Kameramann ... aber ich hab mal gewühlt:







@RockyRider
geh auf Fotoalbum und anschließend auf "AlbumAdmin" Rest sollte selbsterklärend sein ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. November 2007)

@radical:

Fahre derzeit des Maxxis Advantage in 2,4.
Der kostet schon Körner, ist aber recht schnittfest.
Der Gripp ist gut.

Du musst ihn aber hinten etwas nachschneiden.
Sonst schrabben die Stollen in schnellen Kurven an Ketten- und Stitzstreben.
Er baut sehr hoch und recht breit.

Mein Bruder fährt den MK 2,4 in Protektion, bisher sehr zufrieden.
Mal sehen wie das jetzt im nassen wird.

So recht empfehlen kann ich dir auch nix.
Ich warte noch auf die neuen Maxxis 2008.

Andreas


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. November 2007)

und wo finde ich das blöde fotobuch?


----------



## bestmove (12. November 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/ 

Dann auf "Mein Galerie" oder "Album Admin" klicken


----------



## Soulbrother (12. November 2007)

*SXC in Ladyaction *...





*Zu den Reifen*
Mein Empfehlung für das derzeitige Wetter: *Maxxis* MEDUSA in 2,2
Den habe ich gerade wieder auf´s Pipeline aufgezogen und fahre in 
jetzt in der 3.Herbst/Winter Saison mit allergrößter Begeisterung


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. November 2007)

arbeite.....


----------



## bestmove (12. November 2007)

Sehr geil Soulbrother und dazu ist "SXC Ladyaction" wohl sehr selten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. November 2007)

So, hat geklappt.
habe jetzt auch ein Fotoalbum mit 3 Fotos.

Gruß


----------



## Radical_53 (12. November 2007)

@soulbrother: Für's aktuelle Wetter muß das nicht mal unbedingt sein. Für den Winter zählt für mich nur Grip und Selbstreinigung, da findet man ja relativ leicht was 

@rocky: Bei Maxxis würde mir z.B. noch ne Kombination aus Highroller und Minion gut gefallen. 
Mit dem MK bin ich halt immer unzufriedener. Anfangs fand ich's wirklich schick, mittlerweile bleibt von dem Positiven immer weniger übrig. Für mich halt ein reiner Schönwetter-Reifen, der da jedoch nicht schlecht ist und auch glänzen kann.
Bei schlechtem Wetter ist der Grip am Hinterrad für mich halt nicht besser als z.B. bei einem alten Racing Ralph, welcher auch nicht pannenanfälliger ist und deutlich leichter rollt.


----------



## Xexano (13. November 2007)

Hallo, 

wenn wirklich nur Grip im Winter bei Schlamm und Matsch und Selbstreinigungsfunktion zählen und alles andere unwichtig ist, dann sollte man zu Maxxis Wetscream oder Michelin DH Mud 3 greifen. 2.2 reichen aus....  

Wenn es jetzt bisschen arg übertrieben ist: Die Highrollers sollten auch gut sein, ich konnte sie aber noch nicht ausprobieren. Die Minions sind wieder eher Schönwetterreifen und die Selbstreinigungsfunktion tendiert bei braunem Mokka gegen Null!


----------



## JoeDesperado (13. November 2007)

...den schwalbe black shark mud nicht vergessen! für richtige (tief)schneetouren optimal.


----------



## argh (18. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen.

Nachdem mein geschätztes Specialized Enduro wegstibitzt wurde und ich gottseidank das Geld von der Versicherung erhalten habe, spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, mir (wieder) ein RM Fully zuzulegen. Aktuell steht nur ein Bike zur Auswahl, da ich dafür ein konkretes Angebot erhalten habe. Und das sieht so aus: 2007ner SXC 50 mit RP23 und den Parts eines "normalen" Slayer 50. Der vorgeschlagene Preis dafür: 2800. 

Nun isses ja nichtso, dass ich mit der Illusion lebe, ein Rocky für wenig Kohle anzugreifen, nene. Aber: Ist der Preis in Euren Augen akzeptabel oder eher nicht? 

Und, was für mich momentan ein wirkliches Problem darstellt: Ich finde in den Weiten des Netzes kein Bild des Rahmens in GROSS, so dass ich es mir mal genauer betrachten kann. Warum? Weil das Slayer 50 beim Händler steht, der SXC-Rahmen aber noch nicht. Und da sich die Farben vom Canuck und 50 ja wohl unterscheiden, bräuchte ich nun bitte bitte ein nettes Foto, wenn dies möglich ist.

Für Deine / Eure Hilfe wäre ich äußerst dankbar.  

Viele Grüße vom

Käpt´n Kaba


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. November 2007)

Hallo,

wenn du Fotos vom Slayer Rahmen suchst geh einfach mal ein paar Seiten zurück.
Oder schau mal bei den Leuten in die Fotogallerie.

Das 50er Slayer hab ich in Natur noch nie geshen.
Auf jeden Fall hat es keine Ahornblätter, ob es ein Metaliclack ist weiß ich nicht.
Der Preis ist wohl OK wenn es ein SXC ist.

Das die Fahreigenschaften über jeden Zweifel erhaben ist weißt du sicher schon.

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## argh (19. November 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ...Das 50er Slayer hab ich in Natur noch nie geshen.
> Auf jeden Fall hat es keine Ahornblätter, ob es ein Metaliclack ist weiß ich nicht.
> Der Preis ist wohl OK wenn es ein SXC ist...



Huhu! Es ist ein SXC. Aber eben das 50iger und es geht mir genauso wie dir- ich habe es noch nie in natura gesehen und v.a. auch kein vernünftig großes Foto im Netz gefunden. Zum Thema Fahreigenschaften muss ich nix schreiben- da bin ich schon überzeugt. Aber das Rahmendesign macht mir echt Sorgen. Ich will ja nicht mit so´nem eklig bunten Bike rumradeln...

Vielleicht hat ja irgendwer eine Quelle oder ein Link für mich. Das wäre klasse. 

Tausend Dank und viele Grüße vom

Käpt´n Kaba


----------



## bestmove (19. November 2007)

Ist das größte Bild, was ich auf die schnelle finden konnte. Hab das 50iger auch schon live gesehen, beim Dealer um die Ecke. Das Rot ist ein wenig heller gegenüber der Special Edition aber durchaus brauchbar!

By the way, das SXC Team 2008 hat auch keine fliegenden Ahornblätter, odda?! Da bin ich aber sehr zufrieden mit meiner 07er Special Edition.


----------



## rockylady (19. November 2007)

käpt´n kaba schrieb:


> Und, was für mich momentan ein wirkliches Problem darstellt: Ich finde in den Weiten des Netzes kein Bild des Rahmens in GROSS, so dass ich es mir mal genauer betrachten kann. Warum? Weil das Slayer 50 beim Händler steht, der SXC-Rahmen aber noch nicht. Und da sich die Farben vom Canuck und 50 ja wohl unterscheiden, bräuchte ich nun bitte bitte ein nettes Foto, wenn dies möglich ist.
> 
> Für Deine / Eure Hilfe wäre ich äußerst dankbar.
> 
> ...



Bei meinem Händler kannst Du Dir alle Rocky Modelle im Web in groß ansehen, 2007 und 2008er! Link siehe unten

Grüße aus Malle


----------



## argh (19. November 2007)

*Ihr seid klasse!*

1000 Dank.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. November 2007)

Das 2008er Team hat Ahornblätter! 
Es ist genauso lackiert wie das 2007er canuck.
Hatte schon einen Rahmen im Keller.

Andreas


----------



## bestmove (20. November 2007)

Dann hat wohl Bikeaction ein falsches Bild auf der Website ...  oder sind es weiße Ahornblätter


----------



## MTsports (20. November 2007)

@RockyRider66

hat Recht, Rahmen kommt mit Ahornblätter!


@bestmove

bei dem Rahmen handelt es sich um einen 50er, der für die Messe mit dem TEAM Schriftzug versehen wurde.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. November 2007)

Weiße Ahornblätter, bist ein heller Kopf.
Demnach hätte es auch keinen DHX Dämpfer?
Der Katalog ist voller Fehler!
Vergleiche mal die Geometriedaten, die sind auch falsch.

Ich hatte bereits einen 2008er Team, habe auch Fotos davon.
Musste ihn leider zurück geben weil er schief zusammen geschweißt war.

Andreas


----------



## bestmove (20. November 2007)

MTsports schrieb:


> @bestmove
> 
> bei dem Rahmen handelt es sich um einen 50er, der für die Messe mit dem TEAM Schriftzug versehen wurde.



Danke, das muss man wissen!

Ihr habt natürlich Recht, danke für die Aufklärung!! Der Dämpfer hätte mir auffallen müssen  als nicht "Insider" sollte man sich auf publizierte Inhalte verlassen können ... aber ein Glück gibts ja noch dieses Forum


----------



## argh (21. November 2007)

bestmove schrieb:


> Dann hat wohl Bikeaction ein falsches Bild auf der Website ...  oder sind es weiße Ahornblätter



DAS ist der 50er SXC-Rahmen von 2007? Ist er wirklich in dem rot oder kommt das "in echt" heller rüber?! Ich bin mir so unschlüssig, ob ich den Deal eingehen soll. Denn das Bike kostet ja schon ne ordentliche Stange Geld... 

(Sorry fürs Nerven)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (21. November 2007)

Den Farbton kann man auf den Fotos nur schwer ausmachen.
Ruf doch mal bei BikeAction an, die helfen dir in der Regel.

Andreas


----------



## udorudi66 (22. November 2007)

@käpt´n kaba

ja, der Rotton ist exakt der des 2007er sxc 50. 
Geb ich Dir auch schriftlich, weil steht auch so neben meinem schreibtisch.

Auf der rocky homepage haben die ein verfälschstes Baby-hellrot gezeigt,
bei dem 2007er sxc 50. ist in wirklichkeit viel dunkler...

also ruhig kaufen, hab es auch für 2600 e bekommen, last month.


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. November 2007)

so wie's aussieht, dürfte ich nächste woche endlich einen ersatz für mein gebrochenes ETS-X bekommen - ein SXC ist schon am weg! ich werd's mit einer MZ AM 1 SL, crossmax sx und den teilen des alten radls aufbauen, bin schon gespannt ob alles so klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle. 
zwei fragen hab ich schon: fährt hier noch jemand eine AM 1 SL u. könnte mir evtl tipps zur abstimmung geben? mit wieviel sag fahrt ihr das sxc (mein dämpfer: DHX 5)?


----------



## MuttiesLiebling (23. November 2007)

also ich kann udo nur zustimmen. dass ist definitiv das sxc 50. denn einmal ist der dämpfer entsprechend und es fehlen die einzelnen ahornblätter.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. November 2007)

Sag 14mm am Dämpfer gemessen.
Für den Rest musst du schon dein Gewicht usw. preis geben.

Andreas


----------



## JoeDesperado (24. November 2007)

ich wiege fahrfertig 85kg. meine anforderungen: ein möglichst sensibles fahrwerk, ob es dann wippt ist mir herzlich egal. ich werde auch nicht allzu radikal damit fahren, "all mountain" mäßig eben, so wie mit dem ets-x davor - nur bisschen schneller  
die einstellungsmöglichkeiten des dhx sind ja nicht von schlechten eltern, hättest du da evtl noch ein paar tipps für mich? ist das fahrwerk recht progressiv, also noch mehr sag möglich?
danke!


----------



## Radical_53 (24. November 2007)

Ich fahr's normal hinten mit etwa 40% Sag. Damit komme ich hier sehr gut klar. Äußerst sensibel, durch die Progression keine Durchschläge.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. November 2007)

Das Fahrwerk ist alles andere als progressiv.
Du nutzt den VOLLEN Federweg.
Im Gegenteil: Ich habe die Boostkammer etwa mit halbem Druck gefüllt und VORHER etwa 1/4 zugedreht.

Wenn es im Sommer mal richtig vorwärts geht (habe es erst im Herbst gekauft) muss ich ggf. noch etwas mehr in die Kammer geben.

Probieren!
Leider kann man die Kammer im eingebauten Zustand so gut wie garnicht verändrn, man muss den Dämpfe ausbauen.

Also keine Angst!
Den Federweg nutzt du!
Wirst du schon sehen wenn du es im stehen Zustand einfederst.
Der mittlere Federweg wird vom Umlenkhebel etwa unter 90 Grad angelenkt.

Hast dich sicher für das richtige Bike entschieden.
Im Vergleich zum ETX werden sich neue Welten für dich eröffnen.
Andere Linien, mehr Speed....

Wenn du einen 2008er Rahmen bekommst kanst du das ProPedal nur ein und ausschalten.
Finde ich beser als ein stufenloses Rad.
Den Umlenkhebel benutzt man eher weil es schneller geht.
Am Rad fumelt man rum und sucht immer wieder seine Ausgangsposition.
Im Übrigen fahre ich meist ohne ProPedal weil die Kinematik es nicht braucht.

Andreas


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. November 2007)

40%?
Find ich schon viel?
Dann brauche ich viel Boost.

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (24. November 2007)

vllt ist der dhx wirklich so viel linearer als der rp23? 
hat denn der druck im boost valve einfluss auf das ansprechverhalten, wie's gern in div. bike-bravos steht? 
danke schonmal für die tipps, da werd ich schon gut drauf aufbauen können, viel zeit zum herumprobieren hab ich nämlich derzeit nicht  also muss jede sekunde zum fahren genutzt werden!


----------



## Radical_53 (24. November 2007)

Ich fahre ja den RP23, und den mit etwa 40% Sag. Damit komme ich recht gut klar. Mit mehr Druck nutze ich genauso viel Federweg, hab aber ein deutlich weniger agiles und ruppigeres Fahrwerk.
So arbeitet der Hinterbau sehr schön, ist sehr agil und schluckt wirklich alles weg. Ohne durchzuschlagen, was ich besonders schick dran find


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. November 2007)

Beim dhx macht der Boost schon Sinn.
Er hat eine größere Luftkammer und ist demnach nicht soprogressiv wie der RP23.
Auf das Ansprechverhalten hat das Boost keinen Einfuss.
Es regelt nur wie stark die Endprogression ist und ab welchem Einfederweg sie beginnt.

Kammer groß= spät einsetzende Progression
Kammer klein= früh einsetztende Progression

Über den Druck kannst du dann noch die stärke der Endprogression festlegen.
Muss man etwas probieren da sich der Hinterbau nach unendlich viel Federweg anfühlt.
Ich fahre meinen Dämpfer so, dass der O-Ring auf der Kolbebnstange manchmal hinten runter rutscht.

TIP:
Dämpfer in Schraubstock, Luft raus und von Hand bewegen.
Dabei mit der Booskammer etwas rumspielen.

Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (24. November 2007)

Hm, die große Luftkammer hat der RP auch, zumindest in der Version mit 57mm Hub.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. November 2007)

Ist die so groß wie am dhx?
Ich glaube etwas kleiner?

Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (24. November 2007)

Ich hab's nicht ausgelitert, sagen wir's mal so  Aber vom optischen Eindruck und dem Platz zwischen Dämpfer und Rahmen ist da kein Unterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (24. November 2007)

bei mir geht der dämpfer bis an den rahmen, hab es eben eingasaut 
Ansonsten könntest du recht haben.

Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (24. November 2007)

Ja, ich hab kein Bild wo man den Spalt richtig sieht. Ist aber wie beim DHX auch, so 2mm Platz pro Seite quasi. 
Die Geschichte mit der passenden Progression hab ich mir ja insofern abnehmen lassen als daß ich ja den Dämpfer hab für den Rahmen und meinen Fahrstil abstimmen lassen (Druckstufe und Progression geht beim RP ja nur intern).

Den Sag fand ich anfangs ja auch zu viel, geb ich gern zu  Aber es fährt sich so echt klasse. Er schlägt halt nicht durch, mit mehr Druck verliere ich nur das feine Ansprechen, die Agilität und dieses "am Boden kleben" vom Hinterrad.


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. November 2007)

ende gut, alles gut - das ist doch mal ein würdiger ersatz für meinen gerissenen ETS-X rahmen, oder? 













es ist zwar doch kein 2008er (siehe dämpfer - kein propedal hebel!), aber das ist mir gerade sowas von egal!


----------



## bestmove (26. November 2007)

Alter Schwede, den gabs als Ersatz für dein ETS-X  ohne Zuzahlung, gleich nen Team Rahmen?? Ich geh am Stock ... Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! Das is wohl mehr als würdig


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. November 2007)

oh doch, die zuzahlung war sogar recht heftig...dafür muss der rahmen nun aber auch ewig halten!


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. November 2007)

SUPER!!

Andreas


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. November 2007)

noch kurz zwei fragen: geht sich das mit dem abstand schwinge-schaltzugschraube des umwerfers aus (hab einen XT topswing downpull), oder muss ich wirklich eine flachere schraube montieren? 
und: das umwerferseil wird unten am tretlager geführt? ich frag nur, weil bei mir keine zughalterung für das loch unterm tretlager dabei war...nicht dass ich da was übersehe  aber downpull deutet ja schon drauf hin...


----------



## fuzzball (27. November 2007)

hi mal eine kurze Zwischenfrage, wird das SXC nicht in Canada produziert, hab nämlich oben keinen Schriftzug auf dem teamrahmen gefunden.Kann natürlich sein,dass ihr das hier im Thread schon geklärt habt, aber der ist mir zulang alles zu lesen 
danke


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. November 2007)

Die Zugumlenkung hat bei mir auch gefehlt.
Ist zwar ein original Shimano Teil dass etwa 2,- bis 3,- kostet, aber welches?

Ich find es einfach bescheiden von Rocky, die Bikes so auszuliefern.
Angeblich sei man so mit "Herzblut" darauf bedacht, die besten Bikes zu bauen.
Leider beginnt der Katalog schon mit falschen Fotos und unterschiedlichen Geometriedaten.
Wenn man dann ein Bike hat, fehlt die Zugumlenkung.
Mein Rahmen wurde mit einem DHX 4 statt DHX 5 geliefert.
Ich bekam zwar schnell einen anderen, beim Einbau wurde aber bemerkt, dass der Rahmen so schief zusammengeschweißt war, dass der Dämpfer am Rahmen anlag.
Also wieder Umtauschen.

Allerdings ist der Service bei Bikeaction gut und die ganze Aktion ging relativ schnell.

Ach ja, die Schraube habe ich auch getauscht.
Nimm eine von Magura von der Bremsscheibenbefestigung.
Bau den Dämpfer aus und beweg den Hinterbau auf allen möglichen Kettenblättern.
Achte darauf, dass dein Umwerfer direkt eine 31,8er Schelle hat.
Meiner war Universal mit Ausgleichringen.
Das hat gar nicht gepasst.

Andreas


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. November 2007)

na zum glück hab ich noch die rechnung vom umwerfer, meiner hat nämlich auch nur ausgleichringe um auf das richtige maß zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (27. November 2007)

fuzzball schrieb:


> hi mal eine kurze Zwischenfrage, wird das SXC nicht in Canada produziert, hab nämlich oben keinen Schriftzug auf dem teamrahmen gefunden.Kann natürlich sein,dass ihr das hier im Thread schon geklärt habt, aber der ist mir zulang alles zu lesen
> danke



Tja, man läst den Kunden im dunkeln aber mein SE SXC von 2007 hat noch eine Unterschrift vom Schweißer auf dem besagten Aufkleber am Rahmen. Demzufolge gehe ich von aus das wenigstens der Team Rahmen und Special Editions in Kanada geschweißt werden?! Wobei ich für 2008 gar nichts mehr annehme, zumal jetzt noch andere Aufkleber fehlen


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. November 2007)

Versuche es mal.
ich hatte den neusten XTR, der hatte die Ringe. Hat nicht gepasst.
Das Vorgängermodell hatte noch passende Schellen, der ging.
Genaue Bezeichnung weiß ich leider nicht mehr.
Einfach beim Händler den letzten ohne Ausgleichsringe suchen.

Ach so, wenn  du gerade schon mal beim schrauben bist:
Ich würde den Hinterbau zerlegen und alle Lager voll Fett packen.
Außerdem flux das Gleitlager an der Sitzstrebe schmieren.

Der Kram ist nämlich nusstrocken.
Bei dem Wetter könnten die lager schon nach der ersten Tour hinüber sein.

Andreas


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. November 2007)

@bestmove:

Hast du schon einen 2008er Rahmen gesehen?

An meinem waren alle Aufkleber vorhanden,allerdings etwas angeordnet als 2007.
Auch der Easton-Stempel war drauf.

Andreas


----------



## bestmove (27. November 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ach so, wenn  du gerade schon mal beim schrauben bist:
> Ich würde den Hinterbau zerlegen und alle Lager voll Fett packen.
> ...



Das ist ein sehr guter Hinweis, kann ich Dir ebenfalls nur empfehlen. Meine sämtlichen Lager waren beim SXC sowie auch beim New Slayer, furztrocken.

@Andreas
Du hast doch den Team/SE Rahmen?! Somit sollten alle Aufkleber vorhanden sein ... Nein 2008er hab ich noch nicht gesehen, nur gehört/gelesen, das dieser Fingerabdruck Aufkleber nicht vorhanden sein soll und die Schweißerplakette sowieso nicht mehr ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. November 2007)

Ich HATTE einen 2008er TEAM!
Hab ihn aber zurück gegeben weil schief zusammen geschweißt war.
Habe Fotos gemacht.
Bin ziemlich sicher dass sich der Schweißer verewigt hat.
Werde heute Abend mal nachsehen.

Andreas


----------



## subdiver (27. November 2007)

Furztrockene Lager, schief zusammengeschweißt und dann noch mit Schweißeraufkleber ?  
Haben die bei RM keine Qualitätskontrolle oder werden die Rahmen so billig gefertigt, dass ein Austausch günstiger ist ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. November 2007)

Den bschissenen Katalog nicht zu vergessen!
Ach ja, die Gleitschiene für den Zug um Tretlager hat auch gefehlt.
Endkontrolle? 

Zu den Lagern sollte man aber anmerken, dass die Dinger so produziert werden.
Das Fett wird genau abgewogen.

Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (27. November 2007)

Die Zugführung fehlte bei mir auch. Genau wie ein paar Sticker, z.B. die runden Ahorn-Blätter am Oberrohr. Den SE-Headbadge hatten sie grad scheinbar auch nicht da  Manches sit schon komisch, gerade so Sachen wie mit den Lagern (Rest ist ja "nur" Optik).


----------



## subdiver (27. November 2007)

Irgendwie werde ich nicht ganz schlau, mit den "furztrockenen" Lagern  

Die Hinterbaulager sind doch alles Industrielager, wie sollen diese von RM gefettet werden ?

Wenn Ihr aber den Lagersitz im Rahmen meint, da gehört kein Fett rein !
Ansonsten könnte sich das eingepresste Industrielager im Rahmen,
anstelle dem eigentlichen Lager, drehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (27. November 2007)

Die Lager sind Industrielager. Aber nur die Außenseite ist gefettet. Die zum Rahmen zeigende Seite ist absolut trocken.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. November 2007)

Du musst schon die Kappen abnehmen um das Problem zu sehen.

Andreas


----------



## subdiver (28. November 2007)

Kapier ich immer noch nicht  
Wie soll man bei in sich geschlossenen Industrielagern das Fett sehen können ?
Auch wenn ich die Kappen abnehme !?
Die zum Rahmen zeigende Seite vom Industrielager muß trocken sein, 
wie ich ja auch schon oben geschrieben habe. 
Oder verwechselt ihr Gleit- mit Industrielager ?

Macht doch mal ein Foto von dem was ihr schreibt.
Danke


----------



## Radical_53 (28. November 2007)

Genau das Lager, das wo die 2 Dichtkappen drauf sind. Machst die äußere Kappe ab schaust du auf schönes, frisches und grünlich-transparent schimmerndes Fett. Prima.
Machst du aber die zum Rahmen zeigende Kappe ab, starren dich die armen Kügelchen, gefangen im Käfig, komplett nackt und trocken an.
Ich hatte an 3 Lagerstellen des Hinterbaus, trotzdem ich nicht intensiv bei Nässe gefahren bin oder groß mit dem Dampfstrahler gereinigt hätte, Roststellen unterhalb des Lagers. Wo also Wasser vom Lager aus nach unten lief und braun-rostige Stellen zurück blieben.
Eben jene trockenen Stellen hat Andreas wohl direkt nachgefettet, ich hab ihm das kürzlich nachgemacht. 
Man könnte ja noch drüber diskutieren ob da Fett hin muß wenn keins drin ist, aber wenn ich da Rostflecken sehe kann's definitiv nicht richtig gewesen sein. Mehr Stahl ist an den Ecken ja nicht, nur das Lager.


----------



## decolocsta (28. November 2007)

Also das mit dem Fetten halte ich für falsch, bei meinem Switch von 04 ist auch alles staubtrocken, und das ist auch gut so, der dreck bleibt nicht hängen und die teile die sich bewegen sind gefettet, sprich das Innere der Industrielager.
Ich denke das Rocky hier nix falsch gemacht hat, ist klar eine Glaubensfrage, aber Rocky vertritt nunmal den Glauben das es so bessere ist und genauso sehe ich das auch.


Edit: Ok, Radical, so wie du das schreibst sollte es natürlich nicht sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. November 2007)

Jau, bau den Hinterbau ma auseinander.
Dann hebelst du vorsichtig die Dichtringe aus den Lager und guckst rein.
Da siehst du was wir meinen.


Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (28. November 2007)

jo, habs jetzt schon geschnallt, das sollte freilich nicht so sein.....


----------



## JoeDesperado (28. November 2007)

macht es sinn, die lager ohne drehmomentschlüssel zu öffnen? nicht dass ich dann vor lauter unbändiger kraft mehr ruiniere als rette...


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. November 2007)

11Nm, sind Aluschrauben.
Kein Loctite! Reagiert mit Alu wie Gift!
Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (28. November 2007)

@deco: Das meint ich halt  Wenn mir da nix aufgefallen wäre, was "komisch" wirkt, hätte ich das sicher so schnell nicht so weit zerlegt. Keine Frage.

@joe: Öffnen ja, wieder befestigen würd ich's aber nur mit Drehmo. Wie Andreas schon schreibt, es ist Alu.

Tip: Achse lösen, Schraube rausdrehen. Dann wieder 2-3 Gewingegänge eindrehen und mit einem Gummihammer auf die Schraube schlagen. Dann kommt der Rest der Achse ein Stück raus. Jetzt die Schraube wieder ganz rausdrehen und die Achse entnehmen.


----------



## Sw!tch (28. November 2007)

Eher weniger schön, was man hier so liest


----------



## JoeDesperado (28. November 2007)

eigentlich gibt rocky ja sogar 1 jahr garantie auf die lager...
gibt's von bikeaction eine stellungnahme dazu? auf deren seite findet man ja sonst auch immer recht praktische tipps!


----------



## subdiver (28. November 2007)

Bevor ich jetzt meinen Hinterbau zerlege, frage ich nochmals,
hat hier Jemand Fotos von den "furztrockenen" Lagern gemacht ?

RM verkauft ja schon ein paar Jahre anerkannt gute Fullys.

Warum sollten die an dem bisserl Fett sparen und ihren guten Ruf auf´s Spiel
setzen, wenn es dafür nicht einen technischen Grund gibt ?

Für mich macht das keinen Sinn


----------



## decolocsta (28. November 2007)

Die bauen ja die Lager nicht, vllt. habe sie sich billigere Lieferanten in der zwischenzeit gesucht...


----------



## Radical_53 (28. November 2007)

Die Lager sind von FAG. Find nicht daß das ein Billig-Anbieter ist...


----------



## decolocsta (28. November 2007)

Ja, aber Rocky ansich hat ja nix mit der schmierung der Lager am Hut, die bestellen die Dinger massenhaft, vllt. sind ja vereinzelt andere Lager als die von FAZ verbaut, hört man ja z.b. im Old Slayer thread das teils versch. verbaut wurden im gleichen Jahrgang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (28. November 2007)

mal was anderes: weiß jemand wie viele sxc canuck (oder team) rahmen es pro modelljahr weltweit gibt? 50? 100?


----------



## Radical_53 (28. November 2007)

@deco: Ist halt die Frage wo der Spaß mit den Lagern her kam, bzw. das Problem. Ob FAG eine ganze Charge falsch gefettet hat oder ob Rocky die explizit so geordert hat.


----------



## decolocsta (28. November 2007)

Ich trau Rocky mittlerweile viel zu, jedoch nicht das sie mit absicht kaputte Lager bestellen.
Aber das versch. Qualitative Lager verbaut werden schon eher, siehe Element Thread, da wird das auf den letztes seiten aufgegriffen...
Finde ich schon schade, weil in den Katalogen werben die ja mit ihren ach so sehr hochwertigen Lagern.
Bei mir wars jedenfalls so das wochenlang weißes Fett aus den Lagerdichtungen gequollen ist, habs öfter weggewischt, bis nichts mehr gekommen ist, das spricht dafür das da reichlich drin ist, aber mein Rocky ist auch von 2004, vllt. hat man es damals noch genauer genommen, heute weiß man ja leider gar nix mehr, für mich jedenfalls ist der Kult im großen und ganzen vorbei...


----------



## Radical_53 (28. November 2007)

Ich wüßt halt echt gern wie das kam. Wie gesagt, ich halte auch FAG nicht für eine Hinterhof-Schmiede. Keine Idee was das mal sein soll  
Ich hab viel Spaß mit meinem Rocky, aber viele Sachen passen bei der Firma scheinbar nicht mehr so zusammen wie sie sollten.

PS: Genau so weißes Fett hab ich da kiloweise rein gedrückt


----------



## subdiver (29. November 2007)

Irgendwie verstehe ich die "Grabesstimmung" hier nicht  

Sind bei Euch die Lager reihenweise kaputt gegangen ?
Funktioniert der Hinterbau nicht mehr, bzw. hat Spiel ?

Falls ja, was hat RM bzw. Bikeaction dagegen unternommen ?

Sollte es Probleme beim Lagerhersteller gegeben haben,
wird RM und BA mit Sicherheit im Sinne des Kunden reagieren.
Nur keine Panik  

Im Element-Forum sind nur 2 Leute mit angeblichen Lagerproblemen,
wobei bei Diesen der Hinterbau problemlos funktioniert  

Wenn man hier liest, könnte man den Eindruck bekommen,
dass RM nur minderwertigen Schrott produzieren würde


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. November 2007)

Hey Leute,

ich habe die Anregung mit den lagern nur gegeben, um Schäden durch Wasser einzudämmen.
Rost ist nämlich der häufigste Grund für defekte Lager in unseren Hinterbauten!

Die Lagerhersteller bauen die Lager einer DIN- Norm entsprechend.
Darin sind viele Dinge geregelt, z. B. die dynamische Belastbarkeit in Abhängigkeit von der Drehzahl usw.
Demnach ist auch die Fettart und Menge abgestimmt.
Also egal wo ihr ein Lager kauft, es wird nie komplett voll Fett sein!

Außerdem drehen sich die Lager in unseren Hinterbauten doch gar nicht richtig!
Im Prinzip sind sie zweckentfremdet.

Also keine Schuld bei Rocky Mountain suchen!!!!!

Ich habe in meinem old Slayer an der Schwinge Edelstahllager eingesetzt.
Bei dem Preis setzt man sich allerdings auf den Arsch.

(Bitte jetzt keine Vorträge über die Belastbarkeit von Edelstahllagern!)
Für unsere Zwecke sind die stabil genug.

Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (29. November 2007)

@subdiver: Keine Grabesstimmung, halt ein Makel. Find das interessant so einer Sache auf den Grund zu gehen.
Mein Hinterbau z.B. hat nach wie vor tadellos funktioniert, der Rost war nur ein Anzeichen für ein Problem und eben ein optischer Mangel. Das sollte so dann nicht mehr auftreten.


----------



## peterbe (29. November 2007)

Nach diesen endlosen Debatten über Lagerschäden habe ich meine Schwinge (SXC, 4 Monate alt, ordentlich Schlammbeschuss) auseinandergebaut, alle Lager waren trocken eingesetzt, ein Lager im oberen Schwingenholm läuft sehr rauh. Also, alle Lager und Hebel mit kräftiger Fettpackung wieder zusammengebaut und das ist mir eine Mahnung, das Rad an den Stellen öfter zu warten. Jetzt wegen einem knurpselnden Lager das Rad in die Garantie zu geben, ist mir dann doch zu blöde: ein paar Wochen ohne Rad - nein Danke. Dann lieber selbermachen. 
Aber erst mal eine technische Frage: hat schon mal jemand aus dem Kohle-Alu-Composite-Holm ein Lager ausgepresst und ein neues eingepresst? wie habt ihr ein Widerlager angesetzt? 
Generell habe ich die Meinung zu Lagern: FAG ist Industriestandard, ergo DIN-Qualität. Bekommt man in unterschiedlichen Qualitäten im Fachhandel. Aber wie bei jedem technisch hochbelasteten Gerät brauch ein Lager Wartung, um dauerhaft geschützt zu sein gegen Korrosion. Dazu helfen beim Rocky die Bolzen mit weiter Überdeckung: Fett hier hilft vor allem gegen Wassereintritt. Macht also Sinn. Für die eigentliche Funktion der Lager in Umlenkhebeln etc ist Fett fast zweitrangig, da könnten die Lager mit minimaler Schmierung endlos laufen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. November 2007)

Ausgepresst hab ich noch keins.
Auf keinen Fall würde ich es schlagen.

Ich gleube da muss sich was basteln.
Denke da an zwei passende Ringe die in der Mitte mit einer Schraube zusammengefasst sind.
Die durch das Lager, ein Ring passt genau auf das Lager, der gegenüberliegende ist so groß, dass das Lager hindurch geht.
Dann mit der Schraube/ Mutter gegeneinder ziegen.

Vielleicht findest du zwei passende Nüsse?

Versuch macht kluch, lass uns teilhaben.

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (30. November 2007)

ich habe fertig: 

















der 110er vorbau weicht noch einem 90er. das ganze sollte so irgendwas zwischen 14 und 14,5kg wiegen, passt ganz gut für meine zwecke!


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. November 2007)




----------



## JoeDesperado (30. November 2007)

leider ist die fotoqualität der des rades haushoch unterlegen


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. November 2007)

was hast du vorne für einen schlappen drauf? 
andreas


----------



## JoeDesperado (30. November 2007)

einen highroller in 2,35 tubeless, der rollt zwar nicht sehr gut, greift dafür sehr gut und wiegt annehmbare 880g.


----------



## DAG_Slayer (30. November 2007)

Sehr schönes bike. Hoffentlich kommt mein Slayer 70 bald - seufz. 
Was hast Du denn da für eine Rahmengröße?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (30. November 2007)

in welcher gummimischung hast du den high roller?

andreas


----------



## JoeDesperado (1. Dezember 2007)

lt. silberfische.net müsste das die 62a exception mischung sein, am reifen selber hätte ich noch keinen hinweis darauf gefunden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Dezember 2007)

Ach ja, dan ist es wohl ein 60a, also kein butterweicher.
Andreas


----------



## JoeDesperado (4. Dezember 2007)

ein letztes mal die frage: wer hat wie ich am sxc eine MZ AM 1 SL verbaut? ich wäre für ein paar setup-tipps sehr dankbar, die gute will nämlich nicht so wie ich mir das vorstelle bzw von fox gewöhnt bin...


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2007)

Mit FOX könnte ich dir helfen.
MZ leider nicht.

Andreas


----------



## Sw!tch (4. Dezember 2007)

Meinst du so eine Antwort bringt ihn weiter? 

Versuchs doch ma Im TechTalk... da gibts sicher mehr Leute die die Gabel auch in anderen Rädern fahren


----------



## ribisl (5. Dezember 2007)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> ein letztes mal die frage: wer hat wie ich am sxc eine MZ AM 1 SL verbaut? ich wäre für ein paar setup-tipps sehr dankbar, die gute will nämlich nicht so wie ich mir das vorstelle bzw von fox gewöhnt bin...



Was passt dir denn nicht? 
Die Aufpump-Reihenfolge hast sicher eh einghalten, oder? min 1 bar Unterschied zwischen den Kammern, usw... 
Auf der Cosmic Seite gibts in der Technical area eh einiges zum Nachlesen...

Nochmal zur Info:
Ich bins sie mit 5 bar(oben) und 6 bar(unten) gefahren (68kg)....


----------



## JoeDesperado (5. Dezember 2007)

die setup-tipps kenn ich schon, danke!
hier hab ich die problematik beschrieben, die gabel wird irgendwie viel zu früh progressiv, auch wenn ich die progressionskammer mit gleich viel druck aufpumpe wie die positivkammer (eben um die progression zu verringern).


----------



## bestmove (5. Dezember 2007)

ribisl schrieb:


> ... Die *Aufpump-Reihenfolge* hast sicher eh einghalten ...


Soviel technische Raffinesse  ich weiß schon warum ich bei FOX bleibe ... sehen zwar gut aus die MZs aber auch mit der 66SL hatte ich so meine Schwierigkeiten. Viel zu viel Schnick Schnack ... meine Meinung aber vielleicht liegts auch an mir ...


----------



## nori (6. Dezember 2007)

Hi zusammen,

nur ne kleine Frage, ich könnte einen SXC Team Rahmen in 18" für wenig Geld bekommen, nun bin ich aber 1,88m groß, Schrittlänge weiss ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, würde ich aber notfalls nachmessen können . Kann mir jemand sagen ob der noch passt oder bereits zu klein ist?! Bin vermutlich einfach zu dumm um die Größenangaben auf der HP zu finden, sorry. Ach ja Verwendungszweck wären va. Touren, also auch Alpencross, und Singletrails  etc. Also nicht Bikepark, wenn das auch eine Rolle bei der Rahemngröße spielen sollte!

Danke euch schon mal!

Grüße
Nori


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (6. Dezember 2007)

Also mir paßt der 18" Rahmen bei 1,92m sehr gut


----------



## bestmove (6. Dezember 2007)

Also mir paßt der 18" Rahmen bei 1,75m ebenfalls sehr gut


----------



## nori (6. Dezember 2007)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Eure Körpergrößen liegen ja dann schon etwas auseinander... Da ich eher auf Touren aus bin als auf Freeride wäre doch vermutlich eher ein längerer Rahmen ratsam oder?

@Radical_53: sitzt du sehr kompakt auf dem Rad?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Dezember 2007)

bei 1,92 muss man die Sattelstütze aber schon ordentlich ausfahren?
Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (6. Dezember 2007)

@nori: Das zieht die Kombination aus Körpergröße und Rahmengröße so mit sich, ja  Ich find's sehr angenehm, nicht gekrampft klein sondern genau richtig.

@rocky: Ja, das stimmt. Hab eine 400er Stütze, die ich jedoch noch "ein Stück" absägen könnte. Das war aber von vorn herein so geplant, daß ich die Stütze relativ stark ausnutzen wollte.


----------



## MuttiesLiebling (6. Dezember 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Also mir paßt der 18" Rahmen bei 1,92m sehr gut



sehr gut! ich bin in etwa genauso groß und hab die gleiche größe. ich koof mir noch ne tele sattelstütze und gut ist. das bike macht super viel spaß, da es handlich und wendig ist!


----------



## nori (6. Dezember 2007)

Oh das klingt ja super, vielleicht gibt das ja wirklich was. Noch eine kleine Frage  Ist es mit dem Rad ohne Probleme möglich eine Transalp zu fahren, klar, das hängt vom eigenen Leistungsvermögen ab, aber ich will mich ja auch nicht unnötig quälen...Habe anderer Seits aber auch keine Lust besser hochzukommen, aber nirgendwo vernünftig und mit Spass wieder runter.

Danke euch noch ein mal!


----------



## Radical_53 (6. Dezember 2007)

So sehe ich da kein großes Problem bei. Für extrem lang bergauf würd mich vermutlich der breite Lenker, fehlende Barends und damit die Unmöglichkeit umzugreifen stören. Aber vom Rad selbst her denk ich nicht daß das keinen Spaß machen würde. Schwer muß es nicht sein, antriebsneutral ist's auch und die Geometrie find ich sehr vielseitig.


----------



## nori (6. Dezember 2007)

Ja super, wollte eh eine Fox 32 Talas dran machen um die Geometrie beim Klettern zu ändern, dann sollte das machbar sein. Lenker und ähnliches muss ich mir eh überlegen, da ich nur den Rahmen günstig bekommen würde, die restlichen Teile müsste ich mir dann über die nächste Zeit erst anschaffen. Wollte eigentlich auch noch gar nicht zu schlagen aber der Preis ist halt einfach gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Dezember 2007)

Talas 32????
Was willst du damit?

Wenn dann 36!
Habe selbst eine VAN, Verstellung nie vermisst!

Alpencross kein Problem!

Andreas


----------



## nori (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich so viel Federweg brauche und auf das Extragewicht würde ich dann gerne verzichten! Hab am WE eine Talas 32 Probe gefahren (an einem Santa Cruz) und war sehr begeistert, gerade wenn man mal ein wenig länger klettern muss!


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Dezember 2007)

Die 36 lässt sich auch in 3 Stufen absenken.
Passt aber mit 160mm Federweg besser zur Geometrie und zum Hinterbau.

Die 32 würde dich im Vergleich zum Hinterbau ausbremsen.

Die Front käme wegen der geringeren Bauhöhe recht tief.
Du könntest versuchen, es mit dem Vorbau etwas auszugleichen.
Halte ich aber nur in einem gewissen Maß für sinnvoll.

Ich würde keine 32 einbauen.

Andreas


----------



## soederbohm (6. Dezember 2007)

Fahre zwar ein New Slayer, aber die Geo ist ja gleich...

Ich denke, mir ner 32er würde bergab Deine Front viel zu tief sein, so dass Du eine Art Überschlaggefühl haben könntest. Und wenn Du sagst, dass Du nicht weißt, ob Du den Federweg ausnutzt... wozu dann überhaupt ein Slayer SXC? Dann tuts doch auch was mit 120/140mm

Gruß
M


----------



## nori (6. Dezember 2007)

Das ist sicher richtig, aber ein Element ist definitiv zu wenig und zu sehr CC-lastig, und ein ETSX kommt einfach nicht in Frage, ich hab selten so ein hässliches Rad gesehen. Eine Alternative, welche ich jetzt gefahren bin war ein Santa Cruz Blur LT mit 140mm Federweg. Aber ich würde den SXC Rahmen für 1100 Euro bekommen und das bringt mich dann halt doch ins grübeln, da ich ein SXC optisch um einiges schicker finde als ein Blur LT, welches mir aber auch sehr gut gefällt.

LG
Nori


----------



## soederbohm (6. Dezember 2007)

Keine Frage, persönlich würde ich auch das SXC nehmen. Zumal ich festgestellt habe, dass mit dem wachsenden Federweg auch meine Fahrtechnik gesteigert wurde und ich die 150mm mittlerweile ganz gut ausnutze. Aber: Entweder g'scheit und eine 36 TALAL einbauen oder lieber nen anderen Rahmen. MIt SXC und ner 32 dürftest Du nicht allzuviel Spaß haben.

Gruß
M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nori (6. Dezember 2007)

Ok dann weiss ich da bescheid! Danke schon mal! Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich mir mit der Rahmenhöhe immer noch nicht sicher bin, da auf den ersten Seiten dieses Threads einem 1,81m Fahrer auf jeden Fall zu dem 19" Rahmen geraten wird. Will damit jetzt niemandem zu nahe treten...ist für mich halt dennoch viel Geld!

Edit: Ich lese erstmal den Thread weiter, die Empfehlung relativiert sich ja später noch, sorry!! Bin nur etwas aufgeregt


----------



## JoeDesperado (6. Dezember 2007)

poste mal deine schrittlänge! ich mit 1,83 bzw 87cm schrittlänge bräuchte für den 18er rahmen schon eine 420er stütze...


----------



## nori (6. Dezember 2007)

Ja mach ich dann mal, bin aber nicht zu Hause und werde es daher erst heut Abend machen können.

Wunderbar so ein Forum!


----------



## DAG_Slayer (6. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

es ist soweit.

Seit 2 Stunden steht mein Slayer SXC 70 im Wohnzimmer  und ich bin begeistert.
Daten die ich auch immer wissen wollte:
Ich bin 1,84 groß, 88 Kg. Habe einen 19er Rahmen. 

Nach der ersten Probefahrt fühle ich mich absolut wohl und bin froh keinen 18er genommen zu haben, weil auch der 19er sehr klein wirkt und dem 18er optisch wirklich nicht nachsteht.
Die Absenkungsmöglichkeit der neuen Talas ist genial und auch der neue Schnellspannverschluss für die Steckachse ist klasse.

Alle anderen Komponenten sind auch erste Sahne nur die Sram Trigger sind gewöhnungsbedürftig und etwas hinter meinen Erwartungen. Mal abwarten wenn die Gewöhnungsphase abgeschlossen ist...

Soweit der erste Bericht,

DAG


----------



## nori (6. Dezember 2007)

Ja dann mal glückwunsch!

Ich hab jetzt mal nachgemessen, meine Schrittlänge beträgt 89cm. Zudem hatte ich die Leute von BikeAction angeschrieben, die meinten ich solle auf jeden Fall einen 19" Rahmen nehmen, da der 18" auf jeden Fall zu kurz sei (das Oberrohr) für meine Körpergröße. 

Tja und so schnell erledigt sich die ganze Sache dann wieder...bin ich wenigstens nicht pleite  

Danke noch mal an alle!

Gruß
Nori


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Dezember 2007)

Halte den 19" für die bessere Wahl.
Viel Spaß nach.

Andreas


----------



## Deleted 80478 (9. Dezember 2007)

Wie baut man das Hauptschwingenlager aus? 

Ich habe zuerst die linke Kappe ein Stück herausgedreht und dann gegengedrückt, damit der Bolzen auf der anderen Seite rauskommt - der hat sich leider keinen Milimeter bewegt...


----------



## Radical_53 (9. Dezember 2007)

Gummihammer. Oder Holzklotz auf die noch leicht eingeschraubte linke Seite und dann mit einem normalen Hammer auf den Holzklotz schlagen. Dann bewegt sich die Achse auch


----------



## rush (9. Dezember 2007)

Ich baue gerade ein Slayer SXC 90 auf (2007er Rahmen), dank Eurer vielen Infos in diesem Thread habt ihr viele meiner Fragen beantwortet bevor ich sie überhaupt kannte  
Übrigens habe ich mich bei 88 cm Schrittlänge für den 18er entschieden, weil ich unbedingt eine wendige Geometrie will. Ich hoffe mal, dass es mir taugt, aber wenn Radical_53 den Rahmen mit noch größerer Schrittlänge fährt bin ich optimistisch.

Aber jetzt mal eine Frage zur Verarbeitungsqualität, ist bei Euren Rahmen auch das Ausfallende mit einer groben Feile passend gemacht worden oder ist meiner nicht ganz sauber? Schaut euch mal das Bild an, sehr lieblos nachgearbeitet das ganze. Und tollerweise geht meine Hope Pro 2 Nabe trotzdem noch nicht reinzuschieben, müsste ich also noch etwas Material wegnehmen. Wie siehts da mit Garantie aus, werde BikeAction mal anmailen.
Ansonsten scheint alles gerade und nicht schief geschweißt zum Glück. Und sogar die Zugführung am Tretlager war dran.


----------



## Sw!tch (9. Dezember 2007)

wtf.... frag denn händler ob das wirklich sein kann und ob du bisschen geld zurückbekommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (9. Dezember 2007)

würde das so nicht hinnehmen...


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Dezember 2007)

Seid mal nicht so kleinlich,künftig muß man sich beim Kauf eines  RM´s halt auf solche Dinge einstellen


----------



## decolocsta (9. Dezember 2007)

künftig kauf ich zumindest keins mehr...


----------



## Radical_53 (9. Dezember 2007)

Hossa! Ich hab beim Dremel einen Aufsatz, mit dem schaut das ziemlich genauso aus... am Rahmen hab ich sowas zum Glück nicht entdecken können.
Dann lieber fehlende Zugführung und fehlende Sticker!


----------



## Deleted 80478 (9. Dezember 2007)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Gummihammer. Oder Holzklotz auf die noch leicht eingeschraubte linke Seite und dann mit einem normalen Hammer auf den Holzklotz schlagen. Dann bewegt sich die Achse auch



Danke!

Habe ich getan. Hatte ein etwas mulmiges Gefühl am Rad mit einem Hammer rumzuhauen. Hat jedenfalls ein ganzes Stück geklappt. Die Scharube schaut auf der rechten Seite jetzt ein paar Zentimeter raus. Die linke Seite lässt sich aber nicht weiter herausdrehen und der Bolzen sitz immer noch bombenfest.

Werde morgen mal in den Baumarkt gehen und eine lange Schraube kaufen. Oder passt die nicht - vom Gewinde her?


----------



## Radical_53 (9. Dezember 2007)

Hm. Wie gesagt, etwas durchhauen daß die rechte Seite rausschaut. Dann die linke Seite rausschrauben (ging bei mir bei jedem der 3 Lagerpunkte gut) und dann kräftig über die rechte Seite den Bolzen rausziehen.


----------



## JoeDesperado (16. Dezember 2007)

fährt hier jemand den (die?) schwalbe muddy mary (in 2,35) im SXC? würd mich interessieren, wieviel platz dann noch im hinterbau übrig bleibt, v.a. für gatsch- bzw schnee-ausfahrten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Dezember 2007)

Würde mich auch interessieren.
Auch der 2,5er.

Wie sieht es mit den 2,4er Bettys aus?

Maxxis Advantage 2,4 klappt jedenfalls nicht!
Andreas


----------



## JoeDesperado (16. Dezember 2007)

wenn die muddy mary wirklich nur 3mm breiter ist als ein 2,25er nobby nic, dann seh ich da nur bei allergröbstem schlamm probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saddamchen (17. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich fahre den MAxxis Minion FR in 2.35. Ist absolut Top bei jedem Untergrund und baut ziemlich schmal. Hatte bis jetzt noch nie Probleme, das etwas"verstopft"
Rollt halt schon etwas zäher als eine Nobby Nic oder so. Aber wer will schon auf Zeit mit nem Slayer fahren. 

Ach ja:
Meine Waffe: 





[/url][/IMG]

gruß
Bernd


----------



## decolocsta (18. Dezember 2007)

ein perfektes beispiel dafür wie man es schaffen kann ein traumbike mit einem schlechten bild aus einer schlechten perspektive hässlich wirken lassen kann  nix für ungut....


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Dezember 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> ein perfektes beispiel dafür wie man es schaffen kann ein traumbike mit einem schlechten bild aus einer schlechten perspektive hässlich wirken lassen kann  nix für ungut....




???? Bikes sind nicht zum fotogarfieren da!
Außerdem passt das Rot am Bike gut zu dem am Mülleimer! 

Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (18. Dezember 2007)

Wenn man schon Bilder macht und zeigt, dann möglichst auch richtig oder? 

PS: Die Sache mit dem Mülleimer klingt nicht gerade nach einem Kompliment


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Dezember 2007)

Buahh!! Ihr seit ja so gemein!!  
Vielleich haben die Freudentränen (wegen den neuen Laufräder) meinen Blick etwas getrübt.  Der Mülleimer kommt echt gut! Ist mir gestern garnicht aufgefallen. Aber Schei..ß drauf!  Das Ding ist keine Model sondern soll fahren! Und das tuts 1A!! 

Aber die Maxxis sind trotzdem top!! Kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Dezember 2007)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Das Ding ist keine Model sondern soll fahren! Und das tuts 1A!!
> 
> Recht hat der Mann!!
> Habe ja auch so ein Bild in meiner Fotogalierie.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (18. Dezember 2007)

Wieso das denn, wo hast du denn was Gelbes an deinem Rad?


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Dezember 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Saddamchen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das Ding ist keine Model sondern soll fahren! Und das tuts 1A!!
> ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Dezember 2007)

OK, meine Schutzbleche in deine Mülltonne.
Aber dann geht DEINE Freundin nach der Tour mit MIR duschen, während DU MEIN Bike sauber machst. 


@radical: An meinem Bike is nix gelbes, ich meine das Schild im Hintergrund!
Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (18. Dezember 2007)

Das sollt ein Spaß sein, weil das Rote an der Mülltonne zu den Rot-Tönen beim Bike "paßt", auf dem Bild oben (ja, das mit der ungünstigen Perspektive  ).


----------



## Saddamchen (18. Dezember 2007)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> OK, meine Schutzbleche in deine Mülltonne.
> Aber dann geht DEINE Freundin nach der Tour mit MIR duschen, während DU MEIN Bike sauber machst.
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn *du* mit *meiner* Freundin duschen gehst werde ich *dein *Bike mit *meinem* Schwingschleifer reinigen und anschließend *dein* "Standrohr" mit *meinem* Fleischermessser abschneiden !


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Dezember 2007)

Na dann doch lieber Schutzbleche?


----------



## JoeDesperado (19. Dezember 2007)

lt. einem kollegen (der das von seinem RM händler erfahren hat) soll das 08er SXC überarbeitet worden sein, da die lagerbolzen anscheinend unterdimensioniert waren und in manchen fällen mittig durchgebrochen sind. kann das jemand hier bestätigen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2007)

Laut Info von Bikeaction sei der Rahmen nicht geändert worden.
Vom Bruch habe ich auch noch nix gehört.
Hatte einen Tag lang einen 2008er Rahmen, habe aber nicht darauf geachtet.
Auf den Fotos kann ich es nicht sehen.
Würde mich aber auch interessieren.

Andreas


----------



## MTsports (20. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

baue gerade zu meinem NEW SLAYER noch ein SXC auf  
So wie ich meinen Rahmen (08) mit den Modellen von 2007 vergleiche, sind die Rahmen 100% identisch! 
Ausserm Dämpfer


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2007)

Hi,
geile Sache.

Ist es möglich, dass du mal eine Achse rausziehest und den Innen/ Außendurchmesser nachmisst?

Wäre für die SXC- Fraktion sehr hilfreich!

Denn:
Bikeaction zeigt sich zwar in solchen Sachen sehr kulant, man muss aber auf sie zukommen.
Es wäre mich ein Alptraum, wenn mir im Urlaub auf entsprechenden Trails die Achse brechen würde!


Vorab besten Dank.

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTsports (20. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

ist natürlich schon geschehen, sonst würde ich nicht schreiben!

der Außendurchmesser ist auch wieder 11,8-11,9mm, innen habe ich nicht gemessen, mein Werkzeug, das ich mir eigends zum Ausbau gedreht habe, passt aber nach wie vor. Resultat es kann also nicht mehr Material vorhanden sein, sonst würde ich mit meinem Werkzeug nicht in das Innenloch kommen. 
Optisch sehen sie im übrigen auch aus wie die welche ich als Ersatzteile auf Lager habe.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2007)

Der Mann denkt mit! 

Wenn du die Teile auf Lager hast gehe ich davon aus, dass Sie wirklich mal brechen? 

Andreas


----------



## MTsports (20. Dezember 2007)

Hi,

nein, aber es gibt Bastler   die, die Bolzen ohne Nm anziehen und dann kommt es vor das der Bolzenkopf abgedreht wurde oder es werden ausgenackelte Imbusschlüssel verwendet welche den Innensechskant dann beschädigen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2007)

Oh, da hab ich nicht dran gedacht!
Stimmt aber.

11Nm sind OK?

Andreas


----------



## JoeDesperado (20. Dezember 2007)

na dann bin ich ja beruhigt, danke!


----------



## Soulbrother (20. Dezember 2007)

MTsports schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> nein, aber es gibt Bastler   die, die Bolzen ohne Nm anziehen und dann kommt es vor das der Bolzenkopf abgedreht wurde ...



    ...wer macht denn sowas???


----------



## Radical_53 (20. Dezember 2007)

Mit den 11Nm für alle Bolzen kommt doch an sich hin, so steht's im Handbuch. Einzig die Schrauben ganz hinten an den Sitzstreben würd ich nur mit ca. 7Nm anziehen. Ist Titan, die könnten sich bei 11 beschweren


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Dezember 2007)

Wo hast das Handbuch her?
Die Schrauben hinten an den Sitzstreben sind aus Titan?
Sicher?

Andreas


----------



## rush (25. Dezember 2007)

Inzwischen gibt es eine Lösung für das hässlich ausgefeilte Ausfallende meines SXC 90 Rahmens - eine neue Schwinge im Austausch ist auf dem Weg aus Kanada.

Ein paar Facts aus den Emails mit BikeAction will ich Euch aber nicht vorenthalten.
Die erste Reaktion war nämlich die Aussage, dass ein Auffeilen normales Vorgehen bei der Endkontrolle ist wenn das Maß nicht passt. Meiner Meinung nach kann das bei Rahmen in der Preisklasse nicht angehen, und so primitiv ausgeführt wie in meinem Fall schon gleich zweimal nicht. Hat man auch bei BikeAction eingesehen (was soll man da auch anderes sagen) und angeblich würde inzwischen nicht mehr so gearbeitet (ohne Details zu nennen).

Zu dem Fakt dass meine Hope Pro 2 Nabe aber trotz der Nacharbeit nicht hineinpasst wurde mit Vancouver Rücksprache gehalten. Angeblich sind Shimano-Naben mit 9,5 mm Außendurchmesser der Achse spezifiziert und die Rahmen darauf ausgelegt. Die Hope's haben aber 10 mm. Woher dieser Unterschied kommt ist nicht klar (Shimano = Quasi-Standard ?!?) aber andererseits sind die Ausfallenden offensichtlich immer ausreichend dimensioniert. Man prüft bei RM eine Anpassung der Vorgabe für die Produktion. 

Jetzt hoffe ich, dass der Ersatz die passenden Maße hat. BikeAction war einigermassen bemüht die Sache ohne Aufhebens zu regeln, es ist nur zu hoffen, dass diese Geschichte eher die Ausnahme war. Das ist schlimm genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xexano (25. Dezember 2007)

Ich finde die Reaktion von BikeAction sehr positiv. Man bemüht sich hier um die Verbesserung des Problems, statt es zu bestreiten, wie manch andere Bikeschmiede es tut. 

Nur durch Resonanz kann man Produkte verbessern und BikeAction plus Rocky Mountain weiss das... hoffen wir mal, dass die Reaktionen und Signale weiterhin so positiv bleiben.


----------



## Radical_53 (25. Dezember 2007)

@rocky: Hat mir mein Dealer so durch gegeben. Die Schrauben sind sicher aus Titan, hab sie nachgewogen. Kann an sich nur Titan sein


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Dezember 2007)

Kann ich kaum glauben.
1. Die Oberfläche sieht anders aus.
2. Bisher waren die Schrauben nicht aus Titan.
3. Titanschrauben in Alu zu drehen ist in meinen Augen nix dauerhaftes. (Spröde Titanschrauben fressen sich immer etwas in Alu)

Werde bei mir mal nachsehen.

Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (26. Dezember 2007)

Find ich nicht. Die Oberfläche schaut mir nicht nach Stahl aus, auch die Stahl-Flaschenhalter Schrauben schauen komplett anders aus, ebenso die Dämpferbolzen aus Stahl.
Wie gesagt, das Gewicht paßt eher zu Titan als zu Stahl.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Dezember 2007)

Sorry, aber meine Titanschrauben sehen anders aus.
Farbton mehr in Richtung grau.
Oberfläche leicht geriffelt, wie von der Drehbank o. ä..

Außerdem gammeln die Teile!
Nimm mal Polierpaste und reib den Schraubenkopf ab, der Lappen wird schwarz, die Schraube blank.

Habe noch einen alten Lagersatz von meinem Element, da sind die gleichen Schrauben bei.

Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (26. Dezember 2007)

Wo siehst du da einen Farbunterschied?







2 Schrauben sind anders, die wo die Beläge hält und die Hohlschraube von der Leitung. Die sind auch aus Stahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Dezember 2007)

Die Schrauben an meinem Rahmen sehen anders aus.

Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (26. Dezember 2007)

Freut mich jetzt irgendwie zu hören 

Ne, ich hatte die rausgedreht und nachgeschaut, als ich den Rahmen bekam. Bin da immer gern dabei, jeglichen Stahl gegen Titan zu tauschen. Und war recht erleichtert, zu sehen daß diese nicht ganz standardmäßigen Schrauben schon von vorn herein Titan zu sein schienen. Das Gewicht und die Farbe hat für mich halt drauf hingedeutet, im Gegensatz z.B. zu den Lagern gammelt da auch nichts.

PS: Bei Rocky weiß man echt nicht genau ob das aus einem Problem heraus vielleicht geändert wurde oder ob mal wieder gerade keine anderen da waren


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. Dezember 2007)

ist das sxc-fahrwerk eigentlich anfällig für pedalrückschlag? irgendwie kam es mir bei meiner letzten fahrt so vor, als ob es beim pedalieren über hindernisse ganz leicht am pedal zupfen würde. das kann ich mir aber natürlich auch nur eingebildet haben bzw anders bedingt sein...


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Dezember 2007)

Anfällig würde ich nicht sagen. Aber daß irgendwo ein leichter Pedalrückschlag zu finden sein kann, denke das sieht man bei jeder Art von Hinterbau.
Aufgefallen ist es mir bisher noch nicht, zumindest nicht isoliert -> wenn ich durch eine kleine fiese Senke fahre, im Sitzen, dabei trete, und der Hinterbau erst weit einfedert und dann wieder raus, dann merkt man logischerweise was an den Pedalen. Fraglich ob's dann eher an der schwankenden, eigenen Position gelegen hat oder ob das wirklich der Pedalrückschlag war 
Im Stehen ist mir z.B. noch nie aufgefallen, daß sich irgendwas "unsittlich" bewegt hätte, auch beim Hochkurbeln auf dem kleinen Blatt find ich's sehr angenehm.


----------



## decolocsta (27. Dezember 2007)

Naja, eingelenker da ist klar das man ein wenig Pedalrückschlag zu erwarten hat.


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Dezember 2007)

Ich würd's nichtmal am Eingelenker festmachen, zwingend. Wie gesagt, richtig aufgefallen ist mir bisher nirgends was, gerade nicht da wo es richtig nervig wäre (Highspeed auf dem großen Blatt oder wild kurbelnd auf dem kleinen Blatt).
Entgegen meiner Ansichten aus früheren Tagen bin ich mittlerweile sogar mit einem Eingelenker glücklicher als mit einem 4-Gelenker. Die wo ich mal gefahren hab oder fahren durfte haben für meinen Geschmack recht stark gewippt und, was ich gar nicht leiden kann, das Heck übelst angehoben wenn man scharf gebremst hat.


----------



## Arthur27 (27. Dezember 2007)

Stahlschrauben sind magnetisch, Titanschrauben nicht. Probiers mal damit


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. Dezember 2007)

na dann bin ich froh mir das nicht eingebildet zu haben, vom ets-x her war mir der pedalrückschlag nämlich nicht bekannt.


----------



## decolocsta (27. Dezember 2007)

Hast du dir def. nicht eingebildet, das Ets-x ist ein 4 Gelenker, von dh. kaum Pedalrückschlag, und egal was Radical sagt, das Slayer ist und bleibt ein 1 Gelenker mit eben den typischen Charakteristika, ob mehr oder weniger ist empfindungssache, da ist dieses Symptom def.


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Dezember 2007)

Ich sag ja auch nicht daß er frei davon ist, nur fällt's mir eben nirgends (gravierend, störend) beim Fahren auf.
Mir gefällt das Verhalten vom Heck so halt echt sehr gut, im Gegensatz dazu mag ich gerade langhubige 4-Gelenker gar nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (27. Dezember 2007)

...wobei das ets-x sogar mit "pedalvorschlag" beworben wird, wovon ich aber nie was gemerkt habe.


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Dezember 2007)

Ja, das ist eben immer der Punkt -> in der Theorie hat man hier Vorteile, da Nachteile, Features aller Art und großartige Marketing-Namen. Die Frage ist halt immer, was man davon wirklich spürt, positiv wie negativ.
Wenn sich 2 Räder gut fahren, ich bei keinem z.B. großartige Unterschiede von der Hinterbau-Leistung merke, dann interessiert mich am Ende eher welches System vielleicht wartungsanfälliger oder haltbarer ist, als welche interessanten Geschichten auf dem Beipackzettel stehen


----------



## decolocsta (27. Dezember 2007)

gravierend und störend sagt ich ja nicht 

es ist da, man spührt es auch, zumindest beim Switch und Old Slayer, aber ist nicht weiter schlimm, und ich hatte auch schon 4 Gelenker und VPP Bikes, und das ich jetzt abgestütze Eingelenker fahre ist ein Zeichen davon das es eig. ein gut funktionierendes System ist, stimmen die diese als schlecht abstempeln wollen sind meistens Menschen aus Marketing abteilungen die warsch. selber nichtmal fahren.


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Dezember 2007)

Mein ja nur  Wie du schon sagst, die Unterschiede sind auf dem Papier sicher gravierender als auf dem Trail.
Wenn man drauf achtet kann man sicher vieles merken und herausfiltern, muß aber nicht sein wenn man sich dadurch den Spaß verdirbt. 
Ich war auch erst etwas skeptisch, bevor ich den Rahmen gekauft hab ("Tests"), bin so aber überaus zufrieden damit. Liegt satt, ruhig, ärgert mich nicht -> was will man mehr? 


PS: Hab eben mal die Schraube mit dem Magneten getestet -> nicht magnetisch. Kann man sich jetzt drüber streiten ob es nicht auch Edelstahl sein könnte, aber die Anzeige meiner Waage sagt Titan. Da bleib ich bei


----------



## Xexano (28. Dezember 2007)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> ...wobei das ets-x sogar mit "pedalvorschlag" beworben wird, wovon ich aber nie was gemerkt habe.



Angeblich soll das Einfedern und wieder Ausfedern beim ETSX einen Energie-Schub nach vorne gehen (wer in Physik nicht geschlafen hat, wird wissen, dass Energie NIE verloren geht, sondern nur in andere Energie umgesetzt wird, z.B. in Wärmeenergie beim Bremsen), da ein Teil der Einfederungsenergie - mit Hilfe der Bewegung des Reifens vom Rahmen weg und wieder zurück - in Geschwindigkeitsenergie umgesetzt werden sollte... (in der Theorie  )

Wenn ich jedoch auf dem ETSX rumhopple statt zu treten, werde ich eher langsamer als schneller...  Soviel zur Praxis...


----------



## decolocsta (28. Dezember 2007)

ich würde auch gern mal auf einem ETSX rumhoppeln


----------



## Radical_53 (28. Dezember 2007)

Hört sich bald so Banane an wie damals die Biopace Kettenblätter.
Wobei ich denke daß man sich an irgendwelche Federbewegungen vom Hinterbau mit der Zeit gewöhnt.
Ist mir eben eingefallen -> der letzte Ritt auf dem HT war äußerst komisch vom Gefühl her.


----------



## JoeDesperado (4. Januar 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> fährt hier jemand den (die?) schwalbe muddy mary (in 2,35) im SXC? würd mich interessieren, wieviel platz dann noch im hinterbau übrig bleibt, v.a. für gatsch- bzw schnee-ausfahrten.


 
spannend, sich selbst zu zitieren  nur der vollständigkeit halber:
die MM passt mit ihren 62mm (profilbreite) gut in den sxc-hinterbau und performt auch ganz anständig, d.h. eine BB sollte auch locker platz haben.


----------



## Bikeaddict (5. Januar 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> spannend, sich selbst zu zitieren  nur der vollständigkeit halber:
> die MM passt mit ihren 62mm (profilbreite) gut in den sxc-hinterbau und performt auch ganz anständig, d.h. eine BB sollte auch locker platz haben.



du hast ja die 2,35er mary, glaubst geht sich die 2,5er auch noch aus? (kommt ja letztlich auch auf den profilschnitt an...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (5. Januar 2008)

das könnt sich knapp ausgehen, aber dann halt nur ohne reserven für schlamm. ich werd morgen mal ein foto reinstellen vom 2,35er, dann kann man's besser abschätzen.


----------



## MuttiesLiebling (6. Januar 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich fahre den MAxxis Minion FR in 2.35. Ist absolut Top bei jedem Untergrund und baut ziemlich schmal. Hatte bis jetzt noch nie Probleme, das etwas"verstopft"
> Rollt halt schon etwas zäher als eine Nobby Nic oder so. Aber wer will schon auf Zeit mit nem Slayer fahren.
> 
> ...




hey bernd. schicke laufräder. kannst du schon etwas über die stabilität und haltbarkeit sagen?

gruß julius


----------



## JoeDesperado (6. Januar 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> das könnt sich knapp ausgehen, aber dann halt nur ohne reserven für schlamm. ich werd morgen mal ein foto reinstellen vom 2,35er, dann kann man's besser abschätzen.



bittesehr:


----------



## Bikeaddict (6. Januar 2008)

Na gut, das wird wirklich knapp! Schlimmstenfalls nehm ich vorn die 2,5er MM in GG und hinten die BigBetty in TC!
Danke auf jeden Fall für das Foto!


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Januar 2008)

Hm, der 2,5er scheint hier fehl am Platz.

Wie sieht es denn beim 2,35er aus, wenn man schnelle gedrückte Kurven mit Anlieger fährt?
=> Kann man bei den Witterungsbedingungen wohl nur auf Asphalt ausprobieren.
Kommt der Reifen dann nicht an den Hinterbau? (schwarze Streifen an der Schwinge?)

Andreas


----------



## decolocsta (6. Januar 2008)

fahrt mal 2.4er Nobbys im Old Slayer, dann wisst ihr was knapp ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Januar 2008)

Ist doch kein Problem?
Habe ich 2 Jahre gefahren, unten an den Kettenstreben wird es manchmal etwas schwarz.
Der 2,4er Advantage ist da schon grenzwertig, aber im Sommer möglich.

Andreas


----------



## decolocsta (6. Januar 2008)

ich hab ein 2002er, du hattest schon die neuere version, vllt. ist da mehr platz, bei mir ist z.b. zur verstrebung zwischen den Sitzstreben max. 2mm platz.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Januar 2008)

Dann ist der Hinterbau 2003 geändert worden.
Andreas


----------



## bestmove (6. Januar 2008)

Problem is nur, wenn du den 2,35er am Lago fährst, sieht die Schwinge anschließend so aus:


----------



## JoeDesperado (7. Januar 2008)

@RockyRider66: 
werd mal nachschauen ob ich irgendwelche schwarzen stellen finde.

@bestmove: welchen reifen hast du da verwendet? ich hab die schwinge innen und außen abgeklebt, das wird aber auch nur kurz widerstand leisten können bei solchen steinmassen.


----------



## bestmove (7. Januar 2008)

Ich fahre den Fat Albert 2.35 ...


----------



## Saddamchen (9. Januar 2008)

MuttiesLiebling schrieb:


> hey bernd. schicke laufräder. kannst du schon etwas über die stabilität und haltbarkeit sagen?
> 
> gruß julius



Hey Julius,
bin mit den Teilen Top zufrieden. Bislang null Probleme mit der Haltbarkeit bzw. Stabilität. Sind auf jedenfall um 100 % Steifer als die Orginal Mavic.  Habe bislang auch keinerlei Lackschäden oder ähnliches entdecken können. Scheint mir alles super verarbeitet zu sein.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Vromp (13. Januar 2008)

Hi erst mal an alle, hab mal ne Frage an die anderen SXC Fahrer, mein SXC 70war jetzt schon 4 mal wegen der Schwinge beim Händler zur Reparatur und immer wieder hatte ich Spiel in der Schwinge, heute testete ich das Rad auf einfachem Gelände ein paar Singeltrails keine Sprünge rein gar nix was härter wäre und das Ergebnis war ich hab schon wieder Spiel in der Schwinge kennt jemand dieses Problem oder hat sogar eine Lösung? Wäre um jede Hilfe dankbar, das Rad fähert sich ja auch super und macht richtig Spass.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Januar 2008)

In welcher Richtung hast du denn das Spiel?
Andreas


----------



## Vromp (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo Andreas, 

man kan den Hinterbau merklich von rechts nach links bewegen, laut Händler wären die Lager aber in Ordnung.

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vromp (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo Andreas, 

man kan den Hinterbau merklich von rechts nach links bewegen, laut Händler wären die Lager aber in Ordnung.

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2008)

Hi,

kannst du beim wackeln ein deutliches klappern bemerken?
Oder verwindet sich der Hinterbau nur?

Wenn die Lager in Ordnung sein sollten prüfe doch mal deren Sitz in der Schwinge und im Umlenkhebel
Außerdem solltest du mal eine Achsen auf Passgenauigkeit überprüfen.
Die Achsen sind schwarz.
Wenn hier Bewegung drin ist könnte man es hier am Abrieb erkennen.

Aber nicht verwechseln, der Hinterbau kann sich etwas verwinden.
Spiel darf er aber nicht haben.

Andreas


PS: Setz doch mal ein Foto von den Achsen bei.


----------



## Vromp (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

merke eindeutig ein Knacksen wenn ich die Schwinge bewege, die Achsen sind schon 2 mal getauscht worden und die Narbe hat auch kein Spiel ;-).
Gruß

Sascha


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Januar 2008)

Schon seltsam.
Hast du den Kram mal selbst geöffnet?

zu Anfang:
1. Prüfen, ob die Dämpferaufnahmen richtig verschraubt sind (9- 10Nm). Bei mir liegt der Dämpfer mit etwas Spiel in den Aufnahmen. Erst wenn ich die Schrauben richtig angezogen habe passt es.

Wenn es das nicht war:
1. Hinterbau komplett ausbauen
2. Prüfen. ob die Achsen spielfrei in die Lager passen, auch im Umlenkhebel
3. NUR die Schwinge einbauen (ohne Umlenkhebel) und prüfen ob das Wackeln festzustellen ist. 
4. Falls ja, Schwingenlager tauschen und dabei prüfen, ob der Sitz in der Schwinge passgenau ist.

Das Lager würde ich mit etwas Kupferpaste in die Schwinge setzen, verhindert Knacken.
Loctite verklebt Stahl und Alu wie Gift! Würde ich nicht machen. Das Lager muss so in die Schwinge passen, ohne zu  "verkleben".
=> Die Schwinge muss jetzt spielfrei sein, knacken sollte sie auch nicht.

Wenn du bis hierher nicht feststellen kannst, würde ich das Bike zurück an Bikeaction schicken, nicht selbst weiter fummeln.

Andreas


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Januar 2008)

Bevor du alles auseinander baust,check erst mal ob die Achsen mit 11Nm angezogen sind!


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Januar 2008)

He Leute,

ist jemand unter uns der nackisch etwa 70kg auf den Rippen hat & einen DHX 5.0 Air im SXC fährt?
Wie hat der jenige das Teil Abgestimmt?


xxx Umdrehungen Bottomout
xxx psi Boost Valve
xxx psi Luftkammer
xxx Klicks Zugstufe zu

ProPedal soll möglichst offen sein.
Habe den 2008er mit Hebel, der kennt nur auf oder zu.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. Januar 2008)

kann sich jemand erklären, wieso in einem aktuellen test (in einem zum glück nicht erntzunehmenden magazin) das SXC beim punkt "garantie" nur 1 von 6 möglichen punkten bekommen kann? 5 jahre garantie sind ja mMn wohl in ordnung und auf höhe der konkurrenz...


----------



## Takotee (23. Januar 2008)

... weil die Firma zuwenig Geld in Anzeigen in der Zeitschrift investiert hat.
Specialized ist da "schlauer", deswegen wird die eine ähnliche Hinterbaukennlinie bei Specialized auch eher positiv interpretiert, bei Rocky dagegen negativ - alles eine Frage der mehr oder weniger wohlwollenden Interpretation. Welche Dämpferparameter bei der Messung wohl eingstellt waren?
Schade, dass ich mit halbem Schrott durch die Gegend fahre.


----------



## Radical_53 (23. Januar 2008)

Die STW Messung war dieses Jahr doch auch besonders übel. Ob die Konkurrenz da wirklich so viel besser ist, lasse ich mal dahin gestellt  
Wenn man sich die Tests mal genauer anschaut fallen einem aber oft viele viele kleine Sachen auf, die kein Stück zusammen passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (23. Januar 2008)

Ich werd mein SXC wohl auch bald in die tonne kippen


----------



## swannema (23. Januar 2008)

Hoffentlich in eine  Tonne bei mir um die Ecke.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Januar 2008)

Ohne Worte, für die Trauergemeinde.


 
Andreas


----------



## Takotee (23. Januar 2008)

Friede sei mit dem Bike.
Habe meinem überigens gestern ein kleines "upgrade" in Form eines Satzes Mountain King UST 2,4 gegönnt. Die Pellen wiegen so um die erstaunlichen ca. 720 gr. pro Stück   Macht zusammen etwa *minus *450 gr.  Rotationsmasse zu meinen vorherigen Fat Albert UST.
Bin bislang allerdings noch nicht zum Probefahren gekommen.


----------



## decolocsta (23. Januar 2008)

*räusper*

seit wann wiegt der Fat Albert 945g?
und seit wann wiegt der MK 720g?


----------



## Radical_53 (23. Januar 2008)

"UltraSchwerTire", hat er doch geschrieben 

Drück dir die Daumen daß er mehr kann als die "normalen" MK Varianten! Fand den Reifen ziemlich mies, nachdem ich mich ne Weile damit selbst gegeisselt hab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Takotee (23. Januar 2008)

Danke für die guten Wünsche, werde gelegentlich berichten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2008)

@ Takotee:
Vielleicht könntest du mal ein Foto vom Hinterbau und dem Mountainking reinstellen.
Mich würd mal interessieren wieviel Platz da ist.
Vor allem von unten gesehen an der Sching.

Mein 2,4er Maxxis Advantage ist zu breit.
Habe die Stollen an den Seiten schon abgeschliffen.
In schnellen Kurven (Anlieger) kommt er trotzdem noch dran.

Andreas


----------



## Takotee (24. Januar 2008)

Mache ich gerne, sobald ich wieder auf dem Damm bin. Meine Augen  bekommen heute nämlich auch ein kleineres operatives "Upgrade"  .
Platz im Hinterbau ist allerdings mit diesen Reifen genug, MK 2,4 UST baut hier minimal weniger breit als  Fat Albert UST (auf Mavic Crossmax SX). "Anfassqualität" stimmt schon mal.
Melde mich nächste Woche.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2008)

Bei Maxxis Advantage ist es eher die Höhe.
Die Randstollen sitzen weit "oben", da wo der Hinterbau schon wieder zusammen läuft.

Alles Gute beim Update!

Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (24. Januar 2008)

Beim Conti sollte allein daher wenig passieren vom Platz her, weil die seit jeher ein sehr "rundes" Profil haben, bei anderen Firmen sind die Reifen deutlich "eckiger".


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Januar 2008)

Mal die Fotos ansehen.
Schiele ja noch auf den Big Betty und die Rubber Queen.

Andreas


----------



## JoeDesperado (29. Januar 2008)

wie weit habt ihr denn so ca. die zugstufe zugedreht beim dhx air? ich (bei insgesamt 85kg) 5 klicks, bin aber mit dem gefühl am trail noch nicht ganz zufrieden...


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Januar 2008)

Wie weit ich die Zugstufe zu gedreht habe weiß ich nicht genau.
Sicher aber mehr als 5 Klicks!
Etwa 12, werde heute Abend mal genau nachsehen.

Muss gerade bei der Jahreszeit schon mal um um 1-2 Klicks korrigieren.
unter 10 Gard = auf
darüber wieder zu.

Wichtig dabei ist auch der Luftdruck im Dämpfer!
Fahre mit 150psi bei 70kg nackisch.

Such dir eine Strecke mit Mulde (etwa 30cm tief und länger als 2m) oder einer Kuppe.
Dann mit ordentlich Speed (>30km/h) durchbrummen und aufpassen ob der Dämpfer dich nach oben wegschießt.
Wenn ja etwas zu.
Muss man oft probieren, am besten bei über 10 Grad.


Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (29. Januar 2008)

Zugstufe stellt man doch nach dem persönlichen Geschmack ein? Je nachdem wie lange meine gedrehte Runde ist drehe ich das sogar mal während der Fahrt auf einen etwas anderen Wert, um das Heck etwas ruhiger oder eben aktiver zu haben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Januar 2008)

Hab mal nachgesehen, bei 70kg nackisch:

14mm sag am Dämpfer gemessen, mit Rucksack
150psi Druck
130psi Boost
Kammer volles Volumen, also aufgedreht
ProPedal auf (hab ja nur Hebel, kein Rad)
12 Klicks Zugstufe zu

Zum hopsen werde ich Boost mal auf 150psi erhohen.
Hoffe die 14mm sag ändern sich nicht.

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (30. Januar 2008)

danke! na dann werde ich mich wohl noch etwas mit der zugstufe spielen, generell scheint mir aber anscheinend eine eher offenere ZS besser zu gefallen (auch bei der gabel).


----------



## Radical_53 (30. Januar 2008)

Hängt halt sehr stark vom Geschmack ab. Und von den Witterungsverhältnissen. Wenn's z.B. fies und rutschig ist hab ich das Fahrwerk gern etwas langsamer, ruhiger, wenn's dagegen trocken ist kann man's etwas "zackiger" einstellen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Januar 2008)

War bei mir Anfangs auch so.
Doch wenn der Boden mal wieder trockener wird und unser Speed dann zunimmt wirst du die Sache mit dem Aushebeln auch merken.

Gabel ist da ja einfacher einzustellen.
Die ist automatisch etwas schneller mit dem Ausfedern, die kickt dich ja nicht aus dem Sattel.

Andreas


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Januar 2008)

Auch habe gerade den Beitrag von Radical gelesen.
Da sind aber ganz unterschiedlicher Meinung.

Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (30. Januar 2008)

Wie gesagt, Zugstufe ist viel Geschmackssache.
Wenn ich im Trockenen schnell fahre, kommen entsprechend die ganzen Schläge auch schneller. Ergo muß das Fahrwerk schneller arbeiten können, um für den folgenden Schlag noch genug Reserven zu haben.
Wenn ich, wie jetzt, eher langsamer unterwegs bin, habe ich selten kurze harte Schläge hintereinander. Dann ist es mir sehr recht, wenn das Fahrwerk etwas langsamer reagiert, nicht ganz so "zappelig".
Im Ganzen ist das normal aber nur ein relativ kleiner Bereich, in dem ich das dann verstelle. Aber das mach ich dann schon desöfteren, je nachdem wie's mir halt gerade besser paßt.


----------



## decolocsta (30. Januar 2008)

Ohne unterstellungen........viele meinen schnell ist gut, langsam ist schlecht, ist ja überall so, alles was schnell usw. ist besser 

ich mein wenn man die Zugstufe rausdreht hat man keine bzw. wenig Dämpfung beim Ausfedern, da braucht man dann keinen DHX oder sonstwas, das kann auch ein Dämpfer aus dem Baumarkt, gerade die Dämpfung die das Bike kontrolliert macht und dafür sorgt das die Räder am Boden bleiben und nicht wild über den Trail hüpfen machen einen hochwerten Dämpfer aus.

Oft täuschst es wenn man im Stand den Dämpfer komprimiert und denk der Hinterbau ist träge, das ändert sich auf schnelle und kleine Schläge.

Meine Erfahrung für das beste Grundsetup und beste Faustformel für ein Grundsetup...
Im Sitzen vom Bordstein runter und wenn der Hinterbau mehr als einmal nachfedert mehr Zugstufe, solang bei der Dämpfer nicht mehr Nachwippt, dann stellt man den rest noch fein auf dem Trail ein.

Zu wenig Zugstufe ist auf jedenfall kontraproduktiv, weil die kleinen Schläge nicht schneller weggefedert werden sondern eher das Hinterrad an traktion verliert weil man eher vom Boden abfedert anstatt das die Federbewegungen weggedämpft werden.


----------



## Radical_53 (30. Januar 2008)

Seh ich genauso, gerade was den Dämpfer betrifft. Den kann man meiner Meinung nach im Stand nur sehr unzureichend "einschätzen", das ist beim Fahren deutlich einfacher.
Bei der Druckstufe bin ich z.B. immer etwas vorsichtig, um mir das Ansprechverhalten nicht zu stark zu versauen, aber gerade die Zugstufe macht leicht ein gehöriges Plus an Komfort aus. Die muß quasi nur schnell genug sein, daß beim nächsten Schlag wieder genug bzw. noch genug Federweg da ist.
Wenn die zu schnell eingestellt ist zappelt der Kram ja nur blöd unter einem herum, das ist wie zeitversetztes Fahren mit einem starren Hardtail


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. Januar 2008)

Die Fausformel mit dem Bordstein ist ganz OK.
Nach meiner Erfahrung dreht man danach auf dem Trail noch Piperle weiter zu.

@radical:
wenn die Zugstufe schnell eingestellt kommt doch kein Hardtailfeeling aus?
Eher die eines Schaukelpferdes?

Andreas


----------



## decolocsta (30. Januar 2008)

trampolin trifft es auch gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (30. Januar 2008)

Ja, hatte da ein Bild vor meinem geistigen Auge: Man stelle sich einen Hardtail Fahrer auf einem sehr wurzeligen Pfad vor 
Wenn die Dämpfung halt deutlich zu schwach ist haut's den Kram so schnell wieder raus wie er reingeschossen ist, also hoppelt man auch blöd auf dem Rad herum. Nicht ganz so hart wie beim Hardtail, aber ähnlich blöd und "unkontrolliert".
Dasselbe würde im Prinzip auch ähnlich bei viel zu starker Zugstufe passieren, eben wenn der Federweg gänzlich aufgebraucht ist. Find's da z.B. extrem wie stark die Zugstufe wird bei Fox, wenn man sie wirklich ganz reindreht. Ich bin nicht gerade leicht, dementsprechend hoch sind die Drücke, aber wofür man solche Zugstufen braucht, so extrem, kapiere ich nicht


----------



## Sw!tch (30. Januar 2008)

fladdrobbe


----------



## JoeDesperado (31. Januar 2008)

des rätsels lösung: ich hatte bei meiner letzten testfahrt propedal voll aktiviert...das erklärt dann wohl auch, warum mir die zugstufe deutlich zu langsam vorgekommen ist  peinlich, peinlich...


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Januar 2008)

@JoeDesperado


----------



## Radical_53 (31. Januar 2008)

@joe: Solange du ihn nicht zum Tuning weggeschickt hast, weil er so überdämpft war


----------



## JoeDesperado (31. Januar 2008)

jajaja  unglaublich, wie mir sowas passieren konnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bestmove (31. Januar 2008)

Hier mal wieder ein Bildchen für zwischendurch ... gefunden auf mtbr.com


----------



## Sw!tch (31. Januar 2008)

wow!


----------



## BommelMaster (31. Januar 2008)

verdammt genial


----------



## Surtre (31. Januar 2008)

Hätte das Slayer da oben 1.5, würde ich jetzt meine Konten leer räumen um mir den Rahmen zuzulegen *sabber* Wahnsinnig schönes Teil!
Da haben meine Finanzen ja gerade nochmal Glück gehabt...


----------



## SlayMe (31. Januar 2008)

Super schön. 
Aber die vordere Bremsscheibe ist wohl falsch rum angeschraubt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Februar 2008)

Die Scheibe nutzt der Fahrer nur wenn er zurückrollt!
Andreas


----------



## rocsam (4. Februar 2008)

Hallo, wieviel bar/psi Druck fahrt ihr beim SXC mit Fox RP 23 bei 76kg Lebendgewicht??


----------



## Radical_53 (4. Februar 2008)

Ich fahre den RP23 mit großer Luftkammer, bei 95kg mit ca. 210psi.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Februar 2008)

Habe im dhx 150psi, gemessen wenn ich die Pumpe abschraube und dann wieder drauf.
Reagiert sehr schnell, 10psi machen schon einen großen Unterschied.

Ich halte es für wichtig, dass du die 14mm sag im Stand hast.
Auch wenn der Dämpfer hin und wieder mal durchschlägt.

Auf dem Stück wird der Hebel nur schwach angelenkt.
Kann man auch im Diagramm der letzten Test in den Zeitschriften sehen.
Natürlich merkt man es auch, wenn man den Hinterbau zusammendrückt.

Wenn du weniger sag hast arbeitet der Hinterbau auf dem ersten Stück unsensibel.

Wenn du viel dropst ist das natürlich schwer.

Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (4. Februar 2008)

Mit dem Druck fahre ich sogar ein Stück mehr Sag als nur 14mm. Wie du schon sagst, wenn der Druck ein Stück zu hoch ist wird der Hinterbau schnell recht unsensibel. 
So sackt er bei mir zwar recht weit ein, schlägt dennoch aber nicht durch. Nutzt dank des niedrigen Drucks aber sehr oft sehr viel Federweg aus. Dank der schönen Abstimmung bei Push wippt er aber dennoch kaum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decolocsta (4. Februar 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Habe im dhx 150psi, gemessen wenn ich die Pumpe abschraube und dann wieder drauf.




Wieso abschrauben und wieder drauf 

Damit wird das Messergebniss verfälscht...

Druck drauf machen auf 150psi z.b. abmachen und dann sind da 150Psi drin....drehst du dir Pumpe wieder drauf muss sich der Schlauch füllen, also es muss sich Druck aufbauen und dann sind es halt nur noch 120PSI oder so.

Hab den Denkfehler früher auch gehabt....


----------



## Radical_53 (4. Februar 2008)

Reset Airport hilft da wirklich  Dann hat man sicher das im Dämpfer/Gabel, was vorher am Manometer angezeigt wurde.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Februar 2008)

Äh ja, hört sich komisch an.
Wie gesagt machen beim dhx 10psi einiges aus.
Wenn ich 150psi darufgebe habe ich nach dem abschrauben weniger.
140- 145psi.
Daher muss ich etwa 160psi draufgeben um anschließend 150psi zu haben.

Ich weiß allerdings nicht was bei deinem RP rausgeht.
Wenn du es mal versuchst, weißt du wieviel du mehr draufgeben muss.
Vielleicht ist emine Fox- Pumpe auch *******.
Daher der umständliche Weg.

Wenn ich meine Boostkammer aufpumpe ist es noch fummeliger.
Da gibst du 160psi rein und hast nach dem Abschrauben noch ca. 130, also fast das Minimum.

Andreas


----------



## decolocsta (4. Februar 2008)

Ok, nochmal zum mitschreiben, du musst nicht mehr reintun, was auf dem Manometer draufsteht ist auch drin....wenn auf dem Manometer 150 PSI steht und wenn du die Pumpe wieder draufschraubst 130 oder so, dann bedeuted das nicht das man 20 PSI verliert beim abschrauben, sondern das du 20PSI beim draufschrauben verlierst, da sich ja der Schlauch von der Pumpe mit Luft aus dem Dämpfer füllen muss damit das Manometer Druck anzeigt, dabei geht Luft verloren, beim abschrauben eig. nicht.
Was auf dem Manometer steht beim abschrauben ist das was du am ende auch im Dämpfer hast....


----------



## Radical_53 (4. Februar 2008)

@rocky: Dafür hab ich ja den Airport von Reset. Druck einstellen, Airport zudrehen. Dann ist der Dämpfer mit genau dem Druck befüllt, den ich haben will. Das Zischen was beim Abschrauben des Airport zu hören ist kommt rein von der Luft, die im Schlauch der Pumpe ist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Februar 2008)

Na dann sollte ich mir eine andere Pumpe zulegen.
Die macht mal mehr und mal weniger "pffft" beim abschrauben.

Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (5. Februar 2008)

Die Pumpe ist eigentlich ok, die Sache mit dem Abblasen haben ja alle Pumpen. Daher der Airport  
Ich nutze allerdings die Fox Pumpe auch nicht mehr, kam jedoch aus Zufall weil ich vorher eine SKS Pumpe schon hatte und die eine etwas bessere Skala hat.


----------



## decolocsta (5. Februar 2008)

schonmal dran gedacht das des pfffft von der Luft im Schlauch kommt?

Naja, ich merk schon, ich stoße hier auf heftigen wiederstand, viel spaß beim unnötigen Geldausgeben.....


----------



## Radical_53 (5. Februar 2008)

Ja, sicher kommt's daher. Trotz allem fand ich den Airport sinnvoll. Da wird halt, wo alles noch unter vollem Druck steht, das Ventil geschlossen. Erst dann nimmt man den Schlauch ab. 
Egal wie wenig also "normal" noch kurzzeitig vielleicht aus dem Federelement raus kann, das meiste Zischen kommt sicher vom Schlauch, mit dem Airport füllt man genau den Druck ab den man auf dem Manometer hatte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Februar 2008)

@decolocsta:
Mal das Ventil genau angesehen?
Beim draufschrauben drückst du es mit einem Pin in der Pumpe auf.
Schraubst du die Pimpe wieder ab schließt das Ventil genau so wie du den Pin zurückziehst. Und das geschieht nicht direkt zu Beginn der ersten Umdrehung, also etwas undefiniert.

Hättest du einen dhx Dämpfer der ein Minimum in der Boostkammer braucht wüßtest du wovon die Rede ist.

Hier wollte man dir helfen, sonst nix.

Andreas


----------



## decolocsta (5. Februar 2008)

zum glück braucht ein Swinger kein minimum in der "Boostkammer"  Zum glück hatte ich auch noch nie einen DHX Air oder einen DHX 5.0, nene, ich red hier einfach mit ohne jemals in meinem leben damit was am Hut zu haben  *vorsicht ironie*


----------



## JoeDesperado (5. Februar 2008)

mal wieder was zum ursprünglichen thema des threads - dem SXC 
mich stört das kettenschlagen am sxc extrem (wohl auch deshalb, weil mir das vom seligen ets-x so nicht bekannt war). bevor ich auf eine kettenführung bzw -rolle umsteige, würde ich gern wissen, was ihr dagegen unternommen habt. shadow-schaltwerk und neoprenüberzüge auf ketten- und (!) sitzstreben hab ich schon hinter mir...


----------



## Radical_53 (5. Februar 2008)

Hab seit Anfang an die Spannrolle dran und ein SRAM Schaltwerk. Wüßt nicht daß mir mal was Schlagendes aufgefallen wäre...


----------



## JoeDesperado (5. Februar 2008)

hmm, na dann werde ich mich wohl mit dem gedanken an eine rolle anfreunden müssen. das kostet, bis man ein neues rad wirklich perfekt auf seine vorstellungen abgestimmt hat...


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Februar 2008)

@decolocsta 

*ZITAT vom 04.02.08:*
_  AW: Winterzeit - Bastelzeit 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Bei gebrauchten Swingern hab ich oft die Erfahrung gemacht das diese Schlecht funktionieren, weil viele es warsch. mit dem nötigen Mindestdruck nicht kapieren oder was weiß ich, jedenfalls haben die meist alle schlecht funktioniert, und ich hatte wirklich schon einige Swinger, mein Aktueller ist neu, also er war neu 
und er funktioniert wirklich astrein, musste sogar zu meiner überraschung feststellen das er nichtmal schlechter arbeitet als ein DHX den ich auch vergleichsweiße im gleichen Rahmen hatte.
Jedoch denke ich das ein Tuning durchaus Sinn macht, SPV ade und mehr Sensibilität ist garantiert, aber wie gesagt, meiner funktioniert wirklich überraschend gut, bin aber gespannt auf einen Erfahrungsbericht, da ich das in Zukunft als ernstzunehmende Option sehe..
__________________
Der letzte Fanboy_


*ZITAT vom 05.02.08:*
_AW: Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC Thread 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

zum glück braucht ein Swinger kein minimum in der "Boostkammer"  Zum glück hatte ich auch noch nie einen DHX Air oder einen DHX 5.0, nene, ich red hier einfach mit ohne jemals in meinem leben damit was am Hut zu haben  *vorsicht ironie*
__________________
Der letzte Fanboy_

Na da sind wir aber etwas überrascht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem:

Durch die Rahmenform meines Bikes komme ich nur sehr schlecht an das Ventil für die Boostkammer meines Fox DHX Air.
Ich suche daher einen geraden Verlängerungsschlauch (Länge ca. 10cm) den ich auf den Dämpfer schraube.
Auf das andere Ende soll dann die Pumpe.

Es genügt, wenn ich den Schlauch zur Fahrwerksabstimmung aufschraube.
Wenn ich die passende Einstellung gefunden habe kommt er wieder runter.

=> Hat jemand einen sachdienlichen Hinweis?

Vorab besten Dank.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (7. Februar 2008)

Meine sowas mal in einem Bike Workshop gesehen zu haben.

Hast du hier schon mal geschaut, ob dir was helfen würde?

http://reset-racing.de/reset/luft_index.htm


----------



## Musicman (7. Februar 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Seid mal nicht so kleinlich,künftig muß man sich beim Kauf eines  RM´s halt auf solche Dinge einstellen



Jetzt ernst gemeint? Warum?


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Februar 2008)

@radical 56:

Im Prinzip ja, aber das Ende am Dämpfer passt nicht auf die Boost Kammer.
Da müsste eine Verschraubung wie an einer Pumpe sein.

Andreas


----------



## decolocsta (7. Februar 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @decolocsta
> 
> *ZITAT vom 04.02.08:*
> _  AW: Winterzeit - Bastelzeit
> ...




Kann das hier auch nochmal zitieren, und jetzt 

Was will es mir damit sagen?


----------



## Xexano (8. Februar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Kann das hier auch nochmal zitieren, und jetzt
> 
> Was will es mir damit sagen?



Ich erlaube mir mal, Aufklärung zu betreiben!




> er nichtmal schlechter arbeitet als ein DHX den ich auch vergleichsweiße im gleichen Rahmen hatte.





> Zum glück hatte ich auch noch nie einen DHX Air oder einen DHX 5.0



Für bestimmte Zuhörer (u.a. RockyRider66) klingt es sehr wiedersprüchlich. Da bekommt man teilweise Zweifel an den Aussagen.

Ich glaube jedoch, dass das alles einfach nur zu unglücklich formuliert ist. Hattest Du den DHX leihweise in dein Bike eingebaut?


----------



## decolocsta (8. Februar 2008)

lol, das war ironie.....ironie in form von, ja ne, hab keine ahung vom fahrrad fahren, hatte noch nie eins unterm arsch...


----------



## bestmove (8. Februar 2008)

decolocsta schrieb:


> zum glück braucht ein Swinger kein minimum in der "Boostkammer"  Zum glück hatte ich auch noch nie einen DHX Air oder einen DHX 5.0, nene, ich red hier einfach mit ohne jemals in meinem leben damit was am Hut zu haben  **vorsicht ironie**



Ist doch eindeutig von Deco, steht doch da ... oder war was anderes gemeint


----------



## JoeDesperado (8. Februar 2008)

lassen wir's doch gut sein, denn sonst poste ich zur abwechslung mal das x-te foto von meinem SXC


----------



## LautSprecher (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
will mir auch ein SXC zulegen. Bin ca 1,80m groß. Schrittlänge hab ich nicht im Kopf. Muss ich noch messen. Was ratet ihr? 16,5" oder 18"? Sollte eher Touren bemeßen sein. Bei Bikediscount.com gibt es beides noch! (taugt die seite was?)
mfg LautSprecher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (8. Februar 2008)

Schrittlänge wär wichtig! Tendenziell aber eher einen 18er für touren.


----------



## LautSprecher (8. Februar 2008)

Schrittlänge schätz ich ~ 80 cm. Bin allerdings nicht sehr gut im schätzen. Paar Tipps zu der Page wären gut ;D


----------



## Radical_53 (8. Februar 2008)

Wenn die wirklich bei ~80cm ist würd ich dir 16" empfehlen. Hab kürzlich für ein Mädel mit ähnlicher Schrittlänge (kleiner als du, aber halt lange Beine  ) gekauft, da paßt 16" perfekt.


----------



## LautSprecher (8. Februar 2008)

Wie gesagt, war nur geschätzt. Fahre zurzeit beim beim Marathonfully "M"=18" . Allerdings mit weit rausgezogener Sattelstütze aber bequem. Ist hier ein Haken drin? : http://www.bikediscount.com/(S(sw4njvvduxakmqfcp1e1jw45))/ItemDetail.aspx?iid=4281&hasv=1&ig3=Rahmen%20+%20Custombikes&ig2=Rocky%20Mountain%20Rahmen&ig1=Slayer%20Rahmen&desc1=Rocky+Mountain+Slayer+SXC+SE+Rahmenset+Mod.+2007
würde nur den Rahmen nehmen. Selber aufbauen ist kein Ding.
mfg


----------



## LautSprecher (8. Februar 2008)

Wie gesagt, war nur geschätzt. Fahre zurzeit beim beim Marathonfully "M"=18" . Allerdings mit weit rausgezogener Sattelstütze aber bequem. Ist hier ein Haken drin? : 
würde nur den Rahmen nehmen. Selber aufbauen ist kein Ding.
mfg
EDIT: Sry für Doppelpost, Link funzt nich


----------



## Radical_53 (8. Februar 2008)

18" mit weit ausgezogener Stütze? :hmm: Dann mess deine Schrittlänge nochmal nach 
Ich fahr mit 1.92 auch einen 18" mit weit ausgezogener Stütze (-> bei min. Einstecktiefe im Rahmen wäre die Stütze 360mm lang)  Schrittlänge etwa 94cm.


----------



## LautSprecher (8. Februar 2008)

Ui..gut, ich erhöhe auf 87,5 cm  Hat evt. wer noch ein Shop wo man das Canuck günstig bekommt? (Falls überhaupt noch vorhanden). bikediscount.com hält es nicht für nötig meine Anfrage zu beantworten  
mfg


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Februar 2008)

18", auf jeden Fall.
16" ist zu klein!
Chanuck wird schwer.
Kannst mal bei Bikeaction nachfragen wann das Team erhältlich ist.
Ist identisch. (Ein paar kleine Aufkleber sitzen an anderer Stelle)


Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (9. Februar 2008)

Die Sache mit "1 Woche Lieferzeit" find ich beim 18" lustig, an sich sollten die Rahmen limitiert gewesen sein...
Der Preis für die 2007er ist in dem Shop halt heiß. Das wird bei nem 2008er Team sicher wieder anders ausschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LautSprecher (9. Februar 2008)

Guten morgen, hab mich auch gewundert. War ja limitiert. Wollte eig die Gabel+Rahmen von Amerika rüberholen, wir haben da nen Bekannten   Wäre knapp 800 Euro günstiger. Aber wenn bikediscount.com es noch da hat, warum nicht? 
mfg


----------



## Radical_53 (9. Februar 2008)

Wenn du's hier zu dem Preis kriegen kannst ist es ganz sicher besser, als ihn aus Übersee zu holen. Der Versand bei so ner großen "Kiste" ist nicht ohne, Zoll und EUSt kommen auch noch dabei.


----------



## JoeDesperado (9. Februar 2008)

...und gegen bikediscount gibt's auch nix einzuwenden, die sind recht schnell und absolut zuverlässig.


----------



## LautSprecher (9. Februar 2008)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Wenn du's hier zu dem Preis kriegen kannst ist es ganz sicher besser, als ihn aus Übersee zu holen. Der Versand bei so ner großen "Kiste" ist nicht ohne, Zoll und EUSt kommen auch noch dabei.



Alles schon geklärt  4% Zoll auf Rahmen und eben 19% Mehrwertsteuer + 50 Euro Versand. Lohnt sich  Aber gut, mein Evolve kommt demnächst auf Ebay. Wer Intresse  ?
Teileliste vom Slayer kommt demnächst  
mfg
+Danke für die Antworten+Beratung


----------



## Radical_53 (9. Februar 2008)

Jau, genau das meinte ich  Viele "vergessen" das halt gern, bekommen groÃe Augen beim Preis und wundern sich nachher, wo die 2-300â¬ "Zusatzkosten" auf einmal herkamen


----------



## LautSprecher (9. Februar 2008)

So, bin jetzt nochmal alles überflogen und meine Liste sieht nun so aus:

Rahmen	Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC 18"
Dämpfer	DHX 5.0 Air
Federgabel	Rock Shox Lyrik 2-Step/Fox Talas RC2 
Steuersatz	FSA
Kurbel	Shimano XT
Kette	KMC X10 SL 
Kassette	Shimano Dura-Ace oder XTR
Felgen DT Swiss 5.1d
Naben 	Hope Pro II
Speichen	Sapim CX-Ray
Schnellspanner	Hope
Schläuche	Hartje 
Reifen vorn	Maxxis Larsen TT 2.35
Reifen hinten	Maxxis Larsen TT 2.35
Schaltwerk	Shimano XTR RD-M972-GS Shadow
Schalthebel	Shimano XTR SL-M970 Schalthebel
Umwerfer	Shimano XT 
Bremse vorne	The Cleg FR
Bremse hinten	The Cleg FR
Bremsscheibe vorne	The Cleg 180mm
Bremsscheibe hinten	The Cleg 180mm 
Vorbau	Syntace F119 31.8
Lenker	Syntace Vector 31.8
Lenkergriffe	
Sattelstütze	Easton EC90 oder P6
Sattel 
Pedale	 
Züge	Shimano

Sollte so auf ~13,x kommen  
Bitte Verbesserungen+Vorschläge posten.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (9. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube, es wird schwer mit einer 13 vor dem Komma mit deiner Ausstattungsliste. Ich habe heute zum ersten mal gewogen (nachdem ich die ernüchternden Gewichte in der Bike gelesen habe: kaum eins unter 13, die meisten zwischen 13,8 und 15 kg.) Da bin ich mit meinen 14,3 eigentlich ganz zufrieden und wüsste nicht, wie bei der Rahmengröße noch Gewicht sparen, ohne den Sinn des Leicht-Enduro-Fahrens durch Leichtbau in Frage zu stellen.

Rahmen	Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC 19"
Dämpfer	DHX 4.0 Air
Federgabel	Fox 36 Talas RC2 
Steuersatz	Chris King
Kurbel	Shimano XTR 07
Kette	Sram PC 990
Kassette	Sram PG 990
Felgen Mavic Crossmax XL
Schnellspanner	Mavic
Reifen vorn	Nobby Nic 2.25 UST
Reifen hinten	Nobby Nic 2.25 UST
Schaltwerk	Sram XO 08
Schalthebel	Sram XO
Umwerfer	Shimano XT 
Bremse vorne	Magura Louise
Bremse hinten	Magura Louise
Bremsscheibe vorne	Louise 190mm
Bremsscheibe hinten	Louise 160mm 
Vorbau	Syntace F99 90mm
Lenker	Syntace Vector
Lenkergriffe Ergon Enduro	
Sattelstütze	 P6
Sattel	 Selle Italia SLR T1 Kevlar 
Pedale Crank Brothers Candy SL Grey 	
Züge	Shimano XTR

Was wiegen eure SXCs?


----------



## Radical_53 (9. Februar 2008)

@peter: Es gehen auch fahrfertige 12.5  

@lautsprecher: Vieles aus der Liste kommt mir bekannt vor  

Nimm aber bitte bloß nicht die originalen Cleg-Scheiben. Die sind definitiv schwer wie Blei!
Beim Umwerfer würd ich schaun daß ich ein älteres Modell bekomme. XTR 950-953 oder deren XT-Derivate sind gut 50g leichter als die aktuellen Klamotten.


----------



## LautSprecher (9. Februar 2008)

@ radical : Komisch, war wirklich zufall. Bis auf die Cleg, die fand ich so schön 
Wenn ich die Cleg nicht nehme..*ouch* mein Konto :O , mir gehts um jeden Cent. Soll am Ende halt auch fein fahrbar sein 

@ peter : Dein Laufradsatz ist recht schwer. Da ist noch einiges an Potenzial drin


----------



## Radical_53 (9. Februar 2008)

Ich meine halt die Scheiben  Die sind da wirklich richtig schwer und wie ich meine kann man mit anderen Scheiben ebenso sehr gut Bremsen  Die Zangen und Hebel sind wunderbar, Beläge hab ich bei mir auch andere. Aber die Scheiben waren wirklich "derb". 
Fahren kann man das ja wenn's Geld alle ist, aber sobald du dir z.B. Gedanken über neue Beläge machst, würd ich auch nach anderen Scheiben Ausschau halten. Das sind nochmal fast 100g, die man "einfach so" spart.


----------



## LautSprecher (9. Februar 2008)

Du hast ja die Alligator, find ich persönlich sehr schön. Man muss aber noch den IS->PM Adapter aufrechnen weil ich leider die IS-Variante hab. Deswegen wird es eine 200mm Scheibe  Total unnötig, aber was solls, is nu einfach so. Evt. noch die ZTR Flow , aber das wird dann so arg teuer *haare rauf*. Sprengt eig. so schon mein Preisrahmen. Syntace will ich auf jeden Fall fahren da gute Erfahrung und soviel Potenzial wär da auch nicht. Leichte Griffe bräucht ich noch, hat da wer Tipps? Am liebsten Schraubgriffe !
mfg

Edit : Das mit der Scheibe hab ich schon verstanden^^


----------



## JoeDesperado (9. Februar 2008)

Mein SXC wird mit den bestellten big betty tubeless und den PDM 647 wohl knappe 15kg wiegen - und das ist gut so, sonst hätte ja mein 9,5kg HT keinen sinn.  Gewichtsparen am enduro finde ich also eher nebensächlich.


----------



## LautSprecher (9. Februar 2008)

Trotzdem ist es toll  (siehe Radicals SXC) 
mfg


----------



## Soulbrother (9. Februar 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> Mein SXC wird mit den bestellten big betty tubeless und den PDM 647 wohl knappe 15kg wiegen - und das ist gut so, sonst hätte ja mein 9,5kg HT keinen sinn.  Gewichtsparen am enduro finde ich also eher nebensächlich.



5,5Kg sind ja wohl mal Welten die dazwischen liegen und wieso soll Gewichtsparen am Enduro keinen Sinn machen


----------



## JoeDesperado (9. Februar 2008)

*für mich* macht es keinen sinn! Bergauf bin ich sowieso schon durch fahrwerk und geometrie gehandicapt, da ist das gewicht doch auch schon wurscht. Und am weg hinunter macht es sich für meinen geschmack eher positiv bemerkbar.


----------



## Radical_53 (9. Februar 2008)

@lautsprecher: Leicht und Schraubgriffe widerspricht sich. Systembedingt kann das nie richtig leicht sein. Wenn Schraubgriffe nimm welche die dir gut passen, Gewicht sparen läßt sich da quasi nicht.
Ich fahr so halt angeklebte Schaumstoffgriffe, damit komm ich recht gut zurecht.

@joe: Wieso durch's Fahrwerk gehandicapt? Die Sitzposition läßt einen langsamer bzw. mit weniger Druck klettern, aber sonst... leicht geht leichter bergauf. 
Viel wichtiger find ich aber das Handlich, geradeaus und bergab. Das ist so viel agiler und spritziger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Februar 2008)

Gewichtsparen ist doch OK, aber man muss wissen worauf man Wert legt!

Ein dünne leichte Scheibe ist bei 0,1t fehl am Platz, auch wenn sie einen großen Durchmesser hat.
Das teil muss Wärme aufnehmen/ ableiten. Und das geht am besten über die Masse.

Ein leichter NobbyNic ist doch sinnlos, wenn meine Trails aus Fels bestehen.

Eine Carbonstütze mag das Ewige Sattel hoch und runter nicht.

Natürlich gibt es Parts bei denen es Sinn macht, keine Frage.
Aber bevor ich ein solches teil kaufe muss ich mich fragen, ob es für mich und meinen Zweck das richtige ist.

Andreas


----------



## JoeDesperado (9. Februar 2008)

Ich seh schon, ich renn hier gegen massiven widerstand an 

Ich bau mir eben 2 "extreme" räder auf, keine allrounder, jedes für ein spezielles einsatzgebiet. Und wenn das SXC "zu schwer" wird, seh ich's eben bergauf als zusätzlichen trainingseffekt für die marathons mit dem gravity.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Februar 2008)

@JoeDesperado:
Habe eben in deinem Album gesehen, dass du den MuddyMary fährst.
2,35 auf Mavic Rädern?

Kommt der reifen nicht unten an die Schwinge wenn du schnelle Anlieger fährst?
Wie fährt sich der Schlappen überhaupt?
Sind die 850g für den 2,35er richtig?

Gruß
A.


----------



## Radical_53 (9. Februar 2008)

@joe: Das SXC ist halt mein einziges Fully, daneben steht noch ein 9kg-Hardtail in der Werkstatt. Entsprechend will ich mit dem SXC dann auch alles machen können.

@rocky: Sehe ich nicht so. Bist du mal eine Carbon-Stütze oder die Scheiben gefahren?
Gerade bei den Scheiben macht die richtige Kombination zu den Belägen deutlich mehr aus, als ein Unterschied der Masse am Reibring.
Dank der scheinbar richtigen Beläge habe ich so z.B. mehr Bremsleistung und weniger Fading als vorher mit Formula Oro-Scheiben, die immerhin knapp 20g schwerer sind bei der 200er Scheibe. 
Reifen sind generell ein Kompromiss, wenn man nicht bei jeder Route und jedem Wetter wechseln will.


----------



## JoeDesperado (9. Februar 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @JoeDesperado:
> Habe eben in deinem Album gesehen, dass du den MuddyMary fährst.
> 2,35 auf Mavic Rädern?
> 
> ...



Die MM finde ich für vorne echt sensationell, lässt mich nie im stich, das gewicht stimmt auch. Gestreift hat bis jetzt noch nix. ich hab eh ein paar fotos im album, da sieht man, wie knapp es zugeht.
Probier den reifen mal, du wirst sicher nicht enttäuscht werden!


----------



## peterbe (9. Februar 2008)

@ peter : Dein Laufradsatz ist recht schwer. Da ist noch einiges an Potenzial drin [/QUOTE]

Mavic Crossmax XL: 1650g, Nobby Nic 2x 650g Tubeless: wie bitte Gewicht sparen? 

Ich fahre auf meinem element DT 1540 LR, da komme ich mit meinen 88kg schon an die Grenzen des Leichtbaus.

Und bei meiner P6-StÃ¼tze denke ich tatsÃ¤chlich manchmal im Matsch, ob ich die StÃ¼tze runterstelle â Alu wÃ¤re robuster, sieht allerdings nicht so cool aus wie die P6. 

@ radical: 12,5 kg, ok, halte ich zwar fÃ¼r gewagt, zoll ich dennoch Respekt, sieht korrekt aus, dein Bike als Kohlefaser-Machbarkeitsstudie.


----------



## JoeDesperado (9. Februar 2008)

Meine ehemaligen XLs wogen ca. 1800g, der NN tubeless auch eher 700g! 
Da bin ich mit der big betty bei 980g pro reifen schon in ganz anderen dimensionen unterwegs


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Februar 2008)

@radical53:
Wie oft machst du deine Stütze während der Tour runter?
Bei mir ist nach 2 Touren die Schrift weg, nach 6 Wochen auch die schwarze Farbe.
Habe mich auch für eine P6 interessiert.
Allerdings haben mich Leute aus dem Forum auf ein Foto von meinem alten Slayer aufmerksam gemacht.
Ihnen war aufgefallen, dass sie keine Farbe mehr hatte. Ich solle mir aus optischen Gründen eine neue kaufen?
Außerdem kann man bei manchen Herstellern auch den Hinweis finden dass Carbon Stützen nicht so oft verstellt werden sollen. (Raceface oder Syntace)

Zu den Scheiben gibt es für mich nicht viel zu sagen. Wenn du mit anderen Belägen erst später ans Fading kommst, dann wäre eine schwerere Scheibe mit den Belägen wieder überlegen.
Frag mal einen Bremsenhersteller wie er am besten gegen Fading vorgeht.
An erster Stelle steht die Masse, dann kommen die andern Tricks.

Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (9. Februar 2008)

@peter: Ist auch gewagt, allerdings habe ich die Teile nach und nach geändert und dann auch genau unter die Lupe genommen. Windige Teile, wie zuletzt z.B. die Reifen, fliegen dann eben früher oder später wieder raus  
Zudem hat mich die schwarze Faser bisher nie im Stich gelassen, daher vertraue ich drauf und hoffe, daß es dabei bleibt 

@rocky: Kommt drauf an, je nach Lust und Strecke. Das Gute an den Plastikstützen ist, zumindest bei den "normalen" Varianten (also die mit schöner Deckschicht und Klarlack), daß man sie wieder nachpolieren kann. Ich habe vorab das Sitzrohr von meinem SXC mit Naßschleifpapier gesäubert und kann mir so Kratzer oder ein stumpfes Finish bei der Stütze durch eine 5-minütige Behandlung wieder entfernen. Bei Alu geht das nicht, außer man eloxiert komplett neu.
Bei den Scheiben stimmt da übrigens genau das nicht, bzw. führt zu anderen Probleme. Kurze Geschichte:
Bei den Oro-Scheiben bin ich zuerst die Original-Beläge der Cleg gefahren und dann Trickstuff RS. Die waren zwar an langen Hängen top, haben aber bei allem, was nicht im dreistelligen Höhenmeterbereich war, oder gar auf der Geraden, absolut die Bissigkeit vermissen lassen. Die Bremse fühlte sich damit müde und irgendwie "taub" an, kraftlos. Also habe ich auf Swissstop Beläge gewechselt, die mit den Oro Scheiben in jeder Lage sehr bissig und kraftvoll waren. 
Nach dem Wechsel auf die Alligator bin ich erst einmal wieder die Swissstop gefahren, die hier nochmal bissiger waren. Dann jedoch auf einer langen Abfahrt ihren Dienst mit völligem Bremsverlust quittierten, die Scheibe wurde damit schlicht zu heiß, was auf die Beläge zurückgeschlagen hat.
Also habe ich aus der Not wieder die Trickstuff RS heraus gekramt und war erstaunt. Durch die höheren Temperaturen waren diese nun auch beim normalen Fahren schon schön bissig und haben sich bei Abfahrten von ihrer besten Seite gezeigt. 
So habe ich jetzt halt eine leichte Scheibe, die mir dennoch in jeder Lebenslage eine superbe Bremsleistung frei von jeglichem Fading bietet. 

PS: Auch beim Auto bringt die reine Masse absolut gar nix  Eine Bremse, die oft fadet, bekommt man mit mehr Kühlluft, besser belüfteten Scheiben oder anderen Belägen in Kombination mit einer höher siedenden Bremsflüssigkeit in den Griff. Nicht indem man pfundweise Eisen draufhaut. Energie kann man nicht vernichten, nur wandeln.
Die schwere Scheibe fadet daher also maximal später, weil die Masse länger zum Erhitzen braucht, aber dann ist das Problem exakt dasselbe. Ändert man am Rest was, z.B. so daß sich das System gar nicht so stark aufheizt "am Stück", umgeht man das Problem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LautSprecher (9. Februar 2008)

@ Pete : Wenn dein XL 1650g wiegt ist das aber verdammt leicht. Waren die nicht immer schwerer?


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Februar 2008)

@radical53:

PS: Auch beim Auto bringt die reine Masse absolut gar nix  Eine Bremse, die oft fadet, bekommt man mit mehr Kühlluftbesser belüfteten Scheiben oder anderen Belägen in Kombination ,(ich setzte ja vorraus, dass die Randbedingungen gleich bleiben) mit einer höher siedenden Bremsflüssigkeit (der Siedepunkt einer Bremsflüssigkeit hat nix mit dem Fading zu tun. Hier geht er nur um den Siedepunkt. Wenn du den erreichst hast kocht die Brühe auf und du hast Luft im System)in den Griff. Nicht indem man pfundweise Eisen draufhaut. Energie kann man nicht vernichten, nur wandeln.
Die schwere Scheibe fadet daher also maximal später, weil die Masse länger zum Erhitzen braucht, (genau das meinte ich)aber dann ist das Problem exakt dasselbe (verstehe ich allerdings nicht). Ändert man am Rest was, z.B. so daß sich das System gar nicht so stark aufheizt "am Stück", umgeht man das Problem 
Ich habe gemeint, wenn du alles optimiert hast und dann eine größere Masse an der Bremsanlage bringst, verbessert sich das Fadingverhalten der Anlage weiter

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Februar 2008)

@JoeDesperado
Hast du den 2,35er drauf?

Kannst du mal bei 2 bar messen, wie breit er an der breitesten Stelle ist?
Außerdem würde mich interesieren, wie weit die breiteste Stelle vom Felgenrand weg ist (meine Advantage würden passen wenn sie nicht so tierisch hoch bauen würden)

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (10. Februar 2008)

Ja, logisch verändert es dann das Verhalten bzw. erhöht die Zeit, bis Fading eintritt. Aber doch nur solange, bis der Kram mal warmgefahren ist. Danach bringt es dir gar nix mehr!

Wenn ich die Scheibe aber in eine solche Umgebung stecke, daß sie sich immer wieder schnell der Energie, die sie in Wärme umgewandelt hat, entledigen kann, dann umgeht man das Problem. Und braucht dann auch die große Masse nicht mehr.
Durch die Masse hast du nur quasi einen größeren Energiepuffer, z.B. für eine extrem langsame, dauerhafte Schleifbremsung. Wenn man sowas öfter hat sollte man aber eher an der Bremstechnik als an den Bremsteilen arbeiten 

Fading hab ich so halt nicht weil für den Schleif-Fall die Beläge und die Flüssigkeit die hohen Temperaturen (durch die geringe Masse) gut abkönnen, vor allem aber weil die stark gelöcherte Scheibe sich schon auf kleinsten Strecken schnell wieder gut abkühlen kann.

Ich seh echt den großen Sinn mit deiner Masse nicht. Autos haben große Scheiben (Durchmesser entscheidend, nicht die Masse), die innenbelüftet (wieder weniger Masse) und oft gelocht oder geschlitzt sind (nochmal weniger Masse). Dazu oft mit einem Träger aus Aluminium (wieder weniger Masse) 

Anderes Beispiel -> Kühlsystem vom Auto. Da hat man einen Wärmetauscher, der die aufgenommene Energie aufnimmt und an die Luft abgibt.
Mit deiner Masse-Theorie wäre ein 500l-Wassertank also sinnvoller...


----------



## JoeDesperado (10. Februar 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @JoeDesperado
> Hast du den 2,35er drauf?
> 
> Kannst du mal bei 2 bar messen, wie breit er an der breitesten Stelle ist?
> ...



bei 2,5bar: 62mm auf crossmax SX (auf anderen felgen evtl. etwas schmäler, durchschnittlich 60mm). wegen der höhe werd ich morgen mal nachmessen!


----------



## LautSprecher (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
Evolve ist gestern auf Ebay gekommen. Werde am Sonntag neues Baik bestellen  Bin mir aber noch ein wenig unschlüssig ob SXC oder Freak Team. Läuft aber eher auf ein SXC raus.
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (11. Februar 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Bin mir aber noch ein wenig unschlüssig ob SXC oder Freak Team. Läuft aber eher auf ein SXC raus.
> mfg



...außer du willst ein durch die reibung der hinterbaulager ruhiggestelltes fahrwerk


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Februar 2008)

Für das Freak hab ich auch mal interessiert!
Aber nur solange, bis dass ich mitbekommen habe wie oft die Schwinge bricht und die Lager zerbröseln.......
Die meisten Fusion aus Privatverkäufen waren immer neu weil der rahemn getauscht wurde.
Irgendwann hatten die Besitzer keine Lust mehr die reste aus dem Wald zu tragen.

Andreas


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Februar 2008)

@radical:


Eine innen belüftete Bremsscheibe soll doch mehr Oberfläche bekommen um Wärme wieder abzugeben.
Alu ist ein ganz anderer Wärmeleiter.
Ein Kühlsystem soll auch eine große Oberfläche haben.

Was du schreibst sind alles andere Randbedingungen!
Eine innen belüftete Scheibe wird mit mehr Masse später unter Fading leiden.
Oder warum glaubst du, dass eine GustavM standfester ist als eine Louise mit gleicher Scheibe?

Ich glaube da können wir noch lange diskutieren, und die anderen hier langweilen.
Solange wir zu stehen kommen ist es ja OK.

Andreas


----------



## JoeDesperado (11. Februar 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @JoeDesperado
> Hast du den 2,35er drauf?
> 
> Kannst du mal bei 2 bar messen, wie breit er an der breitesten Stelle ist?
> ...



so, jetzt aber: 
breite bei 2 bar: 62mm
höhendifferenz felgenrand / breiteste stelle (= unterkante d. seitenstollen): 45mm
noch fragen? wie hoch bauen denn die advantage im vergleich? noch höher?


----------



## rocsam (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
das mit dem Freak und den Schwingen-/Lagerproblemen kann ich nur bestätigen. Surf mal im entsprechenden Fusion-Thread.... das SXC ist ein agiles, wendiges supergeiles Singletrail-Spassbike, geht berghoch auch richtig gut, wenn Dir die Sitzposition zusagt, wirst Du damit richtig viel Spass haben...


----------



## LautSprecher (11. Februar 2008)

Dankeschön,
Kaufentscheidung steht fest *mich auf Sonntag freu*


----------



## Radical_53 (11. Februar 2008)

@rocky: Richtig, ich sehe das immer als Gesamtsystem. Wichtig ist ja nur was am Ende rauskommt, eben daß man immer gut und sauber zum stehen kommt.
Wenn ich wie in meinem Fall also eine weniger massige Scheibe habe, die aber dieselbe Energie beim Bremsen aufnimmt, dann wird sie entsprechend heißer. Folglich brauche ich, damit das funktioniert, Beläge die dieser Temperatur standhalten bzw. wie in meinem Fall auch bei höheren Temperaturen besser zupacken. Und da die Temperatur von den Belägen in den wenigsten Fallen "isoliert" wird, also nicht nur in Richtung Scheibe reflektiert wird, muß ich auch eine Bremsflüssigkeit haben die mit hohen Temperaturen klar kommt.
Das Alles für den worst-case Fall, lange Schleifbremsung.
Beim normalen Fahren bietet die stark gelöcherte Scheibe sogar noch den Vorteil, daß sie sich schnell wieder abkühlen kann.

Ging mir nur darum zu erläutern, daß leichte Teile nicht zwingend schlechtere Teile sind bzw. daß man damit automatisch irgendwelche Nachteile in Kauf nimmt.
Wer weniger Gewicht haben möchte muß neben einem gewissen Geldeinsatz auch selbst ein paar Gedanken anlegen, um ein funktionierendes Gesamtsystem beizubehalten.


----------



## Sw!tch (11. Februar 2008)

wenn eine dickere scheibe mehr hitze "verträgt", bedeutet das aber auch, dass sie sie langsamer wieder abgibt, oder lieg ich da falsch? wenns so ist kommts imho auf die fahrweise an..


----------



## Radical_53 (11. Februar 2008)

Ganz richtig. Die dickere, oder massivere Scheibe braucht länger, bis sie die hohen Temperaturen der leichteren Scheibe erreicht, da sie durch das Material mehr Energie speichern kann.
Dementsprechend braucht sie dann aber auch länger, um abzukühlen.


----------



## LautSprecher (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
Welche Achsbreite hat den das SXC? Konnte auf der HP nichtmal ein Datenblatt finden . Umwerferschellenmaß wär noch nett. 
mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2008)

http://www.bikeaction.de/xfiles/2007/Technische_Daten_2007.pdf

Aber Achtung!!!!
Es gibt einen XTR Umwerfer der nicht passt!!
Glaube es ist der aktuelle.
Frag mal bei Bikeaction nach, die wissen es genau.
Ich hatte das Problem.

Welche Achsbreite meinst du?

Andreas


----------



## LautSprecher (13. Februar 2008)

Argh, wieder nur die Hälfte geschrieben^^ Ich mein die für die Kurbel. Gibt ja bei der XT 2 Maße. Welche Breite habt ihr da und habt ihr noch Distanzierscheibchen drin? 
mfg

Edit: Auf BA war ich schon! Bin ich einfach nur zu dumm? o0
Edit2: Ja war ich . Habs gefunden. Thx!


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Februar 2008)

73mm...wie generell üblich bei RM´s


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Februar 2008)

genau! 73mm!
XT Kurbel bekommt dann nur auf der Kettenblattseite einen Distanzring wenn du keinen E- Type Umwerfer verwendest.

Andreas


----------



## LautSprecher (14. Februar 2008)

Um euch auf dem laufenden zu halten:
Bike wird nun das Team 08 oder Black Ano. Und zwar vom Frank aus Gärtringen. War gestern da. 
btw: Nettes Gebiet da. Kam aus Flacht. Gute 90 km. Echt prima  
mfg


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Februar 2008)

mach hin!


----------



## LautSprecher (14. Februar 2008)

Jaja, am Montag wird ja bestellt. Nur keine Hetze   Freu mich aber auch schon wie verrückt. Ich denk aber wird das Black Ano. Kommt leider erst in ~ 3 Wochen . Die Bilder auf Mtbr.com sind heiß!
mfg


----------



## JoeDesperado (14. Februar 2008)

teams bzw canucks gibt's hier eh schon genug, nimm das ano! das sollte ja auch noch ein bisschen weniger wiegen...


----------



## LautSprecher (14. Februar 2008)

Wie habt ihr den die Wartezeit verkürzt?   Terror beim Händler gemacht?  
Oder einfach nur den Thread durchgelesen? (das werd ich jetzt tun  )
Würd am liebsten gleich los mit dem Ding ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Februar 2008)

Frag bei Bikeaction nach.
Ohne den Händler zu nennen.
Einfach mal Neugierig sein.

Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (14. Februar 2008)

@lautsprecher: Teile bestellt  Bilder angeschaut. Wieder Teile bestellt. Nochmal Bilder angeschaut  So nach dem Dreh.


----------



## LautSprecher (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
hab nochmal in Gärtringen angerufen. Liefertermin liegt bei den besagten 3 Wochen. Uff..das wird schwer .
Ich könnte aber auch einfach mit dem Bike nach Kanada und wieder zurück  
Mal gugen wer eher da is, Rahmen oder Ich


----------



## Radical_53 (14. Februar 2008)

Beschwer dich nicht, ich hab ganze 4 Monate nach der Bestellung warten müssen, bis ich ihn in den Händen hatte


----------



## LautSprecher (14. Februar 2008)

Hat der Dirk Janz?! eig. eine Rechtschreibschwäche bzw. Leseschwäche?


----------



## JoeDesperado (14. Februar 2008)

4 monate? Und mir sind die 3 tage zwischen bestellung und abholung schon wie eine ewigkeit vorgekommen...mehr hätte ich auch nicht ausgehalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (14. Februar 2008)

Jup, war auch wirklich hart  Aber die Vorfreude hat sich wirklich gelohnt


----------



## LautSprecher (14. Februar 2008)

So..alles mit Dirk geklärt. War wohl nur in Eile der gute Man. Aber egal, *schauder* : 
hallo ,
liefertermin für alle rahmengrößen ist 20.03.2008.
[da dies ein sondermodel ist sind nicht mehr alzu viele verfügbar.]<- 

wer <ist dein händler?

gruß
dirk


Frank meinte was anderes. Ich werd noch verrückt


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Februar 2008)

Na ja, das mit den limitierten Sondermodellen glaube ich mitlerweile nicht mehr.
Derzeit noch 2007er verfügbar.
Mir wurde im September gesagt, dass man bei Bikeaction verschiedene Rahmen von den Läden zurückgenommen habe?

Na ja, ich hab dann mein 2008er TEAM wieder zurückgeschickt weil der Rahmen total schief zusammengeschweißt war.
2 Tage später stand schon 2007er "spezial Edition" da.

Mir ist allerdings aufgefallen, dass das Label auf dem Steurrohr keinen Hinweis "special Edition" hat.
Wie ist das bei euch?

Aber egal, hauptsache du bekommst so einen Bock.

Andreas


----------



## JoeDesperado (14. Februar 2008)

bei meinem canuck war auch kein SE headbadge dabei....


----------



## Radical_53 (14. Februar 2008)

War bei mir auch nicht dran, ich bekomm ihn aber jetzt wohl nachgeschickt... echt ne komische Nummer das.


----------



## LautSprecher (14. Februar 2008)

Das Bild auf Mtbr.com hat auch keine SE vorne dran. Aber gut, ich hab wieder Hoffnung. Danke!  
Ich überleg schon welche Tour ich als erstes fahr


----------



## rocsam (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo, das mit den zT fehlenden Badges, Schweißerplaketten und sonstigen Aufklebern liegt daran, dass seit ein paar Monaten die Rahmen nicht mehr im Stammwerk in Vancouver, sondern in Quebec (wo auch die Montage der Komplettbikes stattfindet) lackiert werden. Dadurch, dass also nur noch unlackierte Rahmen aus Vancouver geliefert werden, passiert es häufiger, dass die Arbeiter in Quebec etwas durcheinander kommen beim beliebten "was wird bei welchem Modell wohin-geklebt-Spiel". Es sollte sich aber spätestens mit dem 2009-Jahrgang wieder alles vereinheitlicht haben....


----------



## numinisflo (15. Februar 2008)

Seltsame Sache mit den Badges. Bei meinem 2005er Switch war die Special Edition Plakette dran, beim 2005er RMX jedoch nicht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2008)

Woher weiß du das mit Vancuver rocsam?


----------



## JoeDesperado (16. Februar 2008)

Welche vorbau-längen fahrt ihr so an euren SXCs? 
Ich hab derzeit einen 90er oben und überlege, auf einen 70er umzusteigen. Schränkt das die tourentauglichkeit (mit absenkbarer gabel!) ein und bringt bergab merkliche vorteile, oder ist es "eh wurscht" bzw. wäre das ganze den aufwand nicht wert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (16. Februar 2008)

Bin bisher 70mm 0° und 75mm 6° gefahren (bzw. Letzeren fahre ich noch). Find das Rad fährt sich damit sehr sehr angenehm, auch bergauf läuft das noch gut. Man sitzt halt mehr "im" Bike, sehr angenehm und nicht überstreckt.


----------



## rocsam (16. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
@RockyRider66: von einem guten Bekannten, der dort gearbeitet hat. Bestätigt wurde es  zudem durch einen Beitrag in pinkbike (siehe meinen Link im Thread RM News Infos Rumours 2008).
Gruss


----------



## JoeDesperado (17. Februar 2008)

@ Radical_53: 

Danke, hab mir eben einen 70er (thomson elite X4, allerdings 0°) bestellt. Schade, dass es den deus xc nicht so kurz gibt...


----------



## JoeDesperado (17. Februar 2008)

@ Radical_53: 

Danke, hab mir eben einen 70er (thomson elite X4, allerdings 0°) bestellt. Schade, dass es den deus xc nicht so kurz gibt...


----------



## bestmove (17. Februar 2008)

Gibs doch  

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop/product_info.php/info/p5187_Race-Face-DEUS-MTB--Vorbau--schwarz--70-25-4-mm-Modell-2008.html


----------



## Radical_53 (17. Februar 2008)

@joe: Genau den bin ich auch gefahren  Sehr schickes Teil, äußerst schön verarbeitet und witzigerweise der leichteste Thomson  Eine gute Wahl!


----------



## JoeDesperado (17. Februar 2008)

Hm, den deus hab ich doch glatt Ã¼bersehen  
der thomson ist allerdings stolze 20â¬ gÃ¼nstiger!


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Februar 2008)

denk aber bei der Wahl des Vorbaus an die Kröpfung des Lenkers!
Zwischen 6 und 12 Grad liegen an den Enden etwa 2,5cm.

Ich fahre 75er Sytache Superforce mit 6 Grad und 10mm Spacer.
Der Lenker hat aber 12 Grad Kröpfung.
Touren kein Problem, auch wenn ich keine absenkbare Gabel habe.


----------



## Radical_53 (17. Februar 2008)

... und 2.5cm machen eine Menge aus, was das "Gefühl" angeht. Am Hardtail ist mir das extrem aufgefallen, als ich bei gleichem Vorbau von einem 9° Lenker auf einen 3° Lenker gewechselt bin. Man sitzt deutlich gestreckter und "anders" auf dem Rad.
An dem Punkt ist ein guter Händler Gold wert, wo man Teile mit verschiedenen Maßen zur Probe montieren kann, um das Gefühl am Rad direkt zu spüren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (17. Februar 2008)

Ich wechsle von einem 90mm deus xc (mit entweder 6 oder 8 grad, ich weiß es nicht) auf einen 70mm thomson mit 0 grad. Lenker ist und bleibt ein EA 70 (mid rise). Wenn die front dadurch minimal niedriger wird soll's mir recht sein, die all mountain 1 SL baut eh so hoch...


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Februar 2008)

Ach ja, auch die Lenkerbreite solltest du im Auge behalten.
Langer Lenker ist am Griffende näher am Sattel als der gleicher Lenker in kurz.


----------



## JoeDesperado (17. Februar 2008)

stimmt. ich hab mir das auf der heutigen tour mal angesehen, 2cm weniger bedeuten schon eine völlig andere sitzposition, durch den umstieg auf 0° wird einer allzu aufrechten haltung aber wieder entgegengewirkt...mal schauen.


----------



## LautSprecher (17. Februar 2008)

Bike ist weg  Bremsen sind am Samstag gekommen...zM. die Vorderrad xD  
Gabel wird bestellt und Laufradsatz ebenfalls. Bald ist es soweit!!!


----------



## LautSprecher (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
Leider konnte ich heute nicht bestellen gehen. Werde aber das Team/Canuck nehmen. Die Wartezeit für den Black Ano ist unaustehlich. Außer wenn das Teil doch früher kommen sollte  
mfg


----------



## bestmove (18. Februar 2008)

Ich würde aufs Black Ano warten ... Team Canuck gibs an jeder Ecke, hieß damals Special Edition ... achja und das SXC 50 kommt verdammt nah ran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Februar 2008)

Schönes Bike!
Kümmer dich früh genug um den Umwerfer!


----------



## LautSprecher (18. Februar 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> Ich würde aufs Black Ano warten ... Team Canuck gibs an jeder Ecke, hieß damals Special Edition ... achja und das SXC 50 kommt verdammt nah ran



Klar,
du hast Recht. Aber 20.3  . Vlt ist nächtes Jahr das Black auch keine SE mehr  . Einfach ma abwarten, hängt alles vom Liefertermin ab.
mfg


----------



## JoeDesperado (19. Februar 2008)

so, mal wieder eine meiner berühmt-berüchtigten setup-frage (und nein, ich hab propedal nicht aktiviert! )

sicher gibt's hier ein paar, die einen DHX air am SXC fahren. mich würde  interessieren, wie ich dem dhx das durchsacken im mittleren FW austreiben kann, ohne zuviel druck in der hauptkammer bzw zuwenig sag fahren zu müssen. überhaupt würd mich interessieren, wie die einstellungen voneinander abhängig sind.

prinzipielle einstellungen am piggyback (nur die sind für meine zwecke interessant, der sag passt ja schon):

propedal = druckstufe zu beginn des FW (daher uninteressant für meine zwecke)
bottom out volumen = je größer, umso später setzt die progression ein?
bottom out druck (boost valve) = mehr druck = mehr druckstufe? 

liegt da der hund begraben? ich hab das bottom out volumen 3/4 vom maximum bei minimalem druck im boost valve, hätte gerne, dass die progression früher einsetzt, dafür aber erst gegen ende hin stark wird (ich hoffe es ist verständlich).
die fox-manuals sind leider sowas von mies, die zusammenhänge werden nicht eindeutig erklärt


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Februar 2008)

Vor dem Problem stehe ich auch!
Wie schwer bist Du? (Abtropfgewicht nackisch)
GehÃ¶rst du den âdroppernâ?
Ich selbst liebe schnelle Singeltrails, ein Sprung wenn er flÃ¼ssig ist. Aber keine Hopserei ins flat.

Sicher ist:
Zu Beginn des Federweges wird der DÃ¤mpfer so blÃ¶d angelenkt, dass er schlecht anspricht. (auch im Diagramm des letzten Tests zu sehen)
Danach so, dass er fast durch den kompletten Federweg rauscht.
=> Also versuche ich auch ein Setup zu finden, dass erst zum Schluss des Federweges eine Progression hervor ruft.

Sicher ist auch:
Sobald die Boostkammer aufgepumpt wird stellt sich ein Widerstand ab dem ersten Millimeter Federweg ein! (je mehr Druck, desto grÃ¶Ãer der Widerstand)
Die Luft in einem kleineren Boostvolumen komprimiert sich schneller als in einem groÃen.
Demnach setzt die Progression bei kleiner Kammer frÃ¼her ein.

Ich fahre derzeit einen sag von 14mm (150 psi).
Weniger bedeutet, dass der DÃ¤mpfer noch nicht optimal angelenkt wird und daher unsensibel reagiert.
Da ich ein sensibles Fahrwerk mÃ¶chte, versuche ich es mit dem minimalen Druck in der Boostkammer (125psi).
Boostkammer seit gestern Abend 1/3 zugedreht, noch keine Probefahrt.
ProPedal ist bei mir auch ganz auf (am 2008er DÃ¤mpfer gibt es nur âaufâ oder âzuâ, nix dazwischen)

Wie es sich fÃ¤hrt werde ich berichten.

Bau den DÃ¤mpfer mal aus und bewege ihn ohne Luft in allen Kammern (im Schraubstock eingespannt)
Fummel dann mal an der Boostkammer, da erkennst du die Wirkungsweise sehr schnell.


----------



## JoeDesperado (20. Februar 2008)

Ich fahre den dhx seit gestern mit 225psi in der hauptkammer (bei 82kg körpergewicht, ich droppe nicht, fahre ebenfalls am liebsten schnelle singletrails), boostvalve-druck auf minimum, das volumen auf ca. 2/3 des standards, wie bei dir auch. So komme ich auf nicht ganz 14mm sag, werde den hauptdruck also wieder etwas verringern müssen. im gegenzug werde ich dann wohl das volumen (bei minimaldruck!) etwas "zudrehen" müssen...
Die optimale mischung aus höherem druck im boost valve UND verringertem (zugedrehtem) piggyback-volumen müsste eigentlich eine sanfte, früher einsetzende progression ergeben, oder ist das wunschdenken?


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Februar 2008)

Nein, so könnte es klappen.


----------



## JoeDesperado (20. Februar 2008)

...wenn man dazu nicht jedes mal den dämpfer ausbauen müsste, ginge das ganze sicher auch schneller...


----------



## LautSprecher (20. Februar 2008)

Nur aus reiner Intresse, was war den die weiteste Tour die ihr am Stück mit dem Slayer gefahren seid?


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Februar 2008)

Was ist das für eine Frage? 
1.000km, hinten im Auto?
90km Radweg am Rhein entlang?

Du brauchst keine Angst zu haben, mit dem Slayer kannst du den ganzen Tag biken. 
Denkst du 1- 2kg würdest so stark spüren?
Ich habe keine Angst vor 2.500hm.

dein Hintern ist eher der ausschlaggebende Faktor!


----------



## LautSprecher (21. Februar 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> dein Hintern ist eher der ausschlaggebende Faktor!



Das sagt alles aus  
Die Frage ist doch klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr320 (21. Februar 2008)

206 km ( aber mit viel Asphalt und nur 500 hm). Ist aber trotzdem kein Problem.


----------



## ribisl (21. Februar 2008)

mit dem Slayer   
das arme Rad so zu missbrauchen.. 

Die Geo des Slayer ist eh recht kletterfreudig für die FWe. Ich seh auch kein Problem darin Touren mit 2500hm damit zu fahren...natürlich gehts mit einem Element schneller, aber bergab ists dann halt nicht so spassig.


----------



## subdiver (22. Februar 2008)

Als überwiegender Alpenfahrer habe ich einmal ausgerechnet, 
dass ca. über 80 % der Zeit Uphill- und nur unter 20 % Downhill-Anteil
beträgt !?
Deshalb ist meine Entscheidung zugunsten des Element ausgefallen.
Vielleicht bin ich zu sensibel, aber 2 kg Mehrgewicht spüre schon beim Uphill  

Das Slayer SXC ist trotzdem bestimmt ein tolles Bike, was vielseitiger
einzusetzen ist, als z.B ein Element.


----------



## LautSprecher (22. Februar 2008)

Kann es sein das die Gabel immer als letztes Teil im Shop oder Zuhause ankommt?  Wenn ich den Freitagtermin nicht halten kann werd ich Überseefeindlich  
mfg

Edit: Danke für die Antworten. Freu mich wie verrückt <3


----------



## Radical_53 (22. Februar 2008)

Ja, glaube das ist normal und "muß" so sein


----------



## peterbe (23. Februar 2008)

Hier im Forum wird ja ausufernd der Conti MK kritisiert, nach NN2.25 UST habe ich heute die erste Tour (35km, 850 hm) mit einem MK 2.4 UST gefahren. Vorneweg: aufziehen auf Mavic Crossmax XL ohne Probleme, der Reifen macht einen sehr leichten Eindruck (680g), der NN wirkt stabiler. Dann auf dem Trail, hauptsächlich Wald, Wurzeln, Matsch, wenige Sprünge. Der Reifen baut vorne in der Mitte höher, mit 2.3 bar fährt das Rad agiler, hat aber nicht ganz soviel Seitenhalt. Bei 2.1 bar liegt der Reifen satt in der Kurve, Agilität bleibt erhalten. Er rollt als UST noch weicher ab als der NN, auf teilweise schweren Waldböden und auf Forstautobahnen läuft er genauso leicht wie der NN, Grip ist besser, eher vergleichbar mit einem Fat Albert. Durch die geringfügig höhere Breite ist der Komfort zum NN noch besser, auf dem Hinterrad merkt man es deutlich. In schnellen Kurven ist die Stabilität super, fast vergleichbar mit einem Fat Albert 2.35. Bei Sprüngen und harten Wurzelabfahrten finde ich ihn stabiler als den NN, was vielleicht an der größeren Breite liegt. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass beim Einsatz auf steinigerem Terrain der Reifen an seine Grenzen kommt, vielleicht komm ich dann auch an meine? Da würde ich glaube ich eher einen Fat Albert fahren.





kleine Sprünge in der Haarke/Harburger Berge

Der Reifen baut an der Schwinge ähnlich breit wie der Albert 2.35, es ist noch Platz.





SXC und Lapierre 


Mein Resümee: da es den NN in 2.4. als UST nicht zu bekommen ist, finde ich den MK 2.4 UST einen empfehlenswerten All-Mountain, Leicht-Enduro Reifen.


----------



## Radical_53 (23. Februar 2008)

Nu ja, wenn du einen 2.25er mit einem 2.4er vergleichst? Ein Teil begründet sich dadurch schon von allein, der Mk dürfte da grob 5-6mm breiter sein, was sich deutlich bemerkbar macht.
Die Haltbarkeit der Reifen und besonders der Grip bei lockerem, nassem, matschigem Boden fand ich besonders übel.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2008)

Kurzer Zwischenstand über die geänderte Dämpfereinstellung:

70kg nakisch
150psi Hauptkammer (14mm sag)
125psi Boostkammer
Boostkammer 1 Umdrehung zu
ProPedal auf

=>Keinerlei Probleme mehr mit Durchschlägen.
=>Federweg wird zu 90% am Trail genutzt, Rest Reserve für Flat.
=>Durchsacken während der Fahrt so gut wie weg.
=> Ansprechverhalten absolut OK
=> TOP, ich glaube so lass ich es

Andreas


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. Februar 2008)

Klingt gut! Ich werd's morgen mal nur mit geringerem boostkammer-volumen probieren, da mir die zeit zum dämpferausbau fehlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2008)

Du musst den Dämpfer ausbauen.
Wenn du einfach das Volumen verringerst, erhöhst du automatisch den Druck!


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. Februar 2008)

Ich probiers einfach mal so, mal sehen wie es sich fÃ¤hrt. â¨War deine suche nach einer verlÃ¤ngerung fÃ¼r die dÃ¤mpferpumpe damals eigentlich erfolgreich?


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. Februar 2008)

Ich probiers einfach mal so, mal sehen wie es sich fÃ¤hrt. â¨War deine suche nach einer verlÃ¤ngerung fÃ¼r die dÃ¤mpferpumpe damals eigentlich erfolgreich?


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Februar 2008)

Verlängerung habe ich.
Klappt so nicht, man kann nicht einfedern ohne dass das Ding imWeg ist.
Brauche noch einen 180 Grad Bogen.
Idee?


----------



## JoeDesperado (24. Februar 2008)

Idee hab ich keine, aber einfaches abschrauben würde mir schon reichen 
Könntest du evtl. den link zur verlängerung hier reinstellen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Februar 2008)

http://www.air-flexx.com/de/air-flexx_flyer.pdf
Aber du bekommst das Teil erst garnicht drauf ohne den Dämpfer auszubauen.
Das teil ist bei 75mm Länge nicht flexibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (24. Februar 2008)

schade, na dann spar ich's mir lieber...
Winkeladapter solltest du übrigens auf www.reset-racing.de finden.


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (24. Februar 2008)

@peterbe:
schick schick!  
was is n das für ne rahmengröße bitte? gibt selten bikes, bei denen mir die großen rahmen optisch zusagen... aber muss sagen...


----------



## peterbe (24. Februar 2008)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> @peterbe:
> schick schick!
> was is n das für ne rahmengröße bitte? gibt selten bikes, bei denen mir die großen rahmen optisch zusagen... aber muss sagen...



20,5', allerdings fahr ich oft mit noch mehr Sattelauszug, so dass ich 10cm Sattelüberhöhung habe. Aber es fährt sich trotzdem sehr entspannt.


----------



## rush (24. Februar 2008)

Endlich endlich ist mein Slayer SXC fertig geworden. Die ersten Fahreindrücke sind absolut positiv obwohl das perfekte Setup noch etwas Tuning erfordert.
Ein Bild von heute in artgerechter Umgebung  





Mit den Einstellungen des Dämpfers bin ich schon recht zufrieden, spricht sensibel an und nutzt den vollen Federweg.
Körpergewicht: 80 kg
Hauptkammer: 220 psi
Boostkammer: 130 psi, 2 Umdrehungen auf

Die Gabel muss ich noch Einfahren denke ich, momentan arbeitet sie noch nicht wirklich sensibel. Mit welchem Druck fahrt ihr die Talas RC2 (2008)?
Mit dem im Handbuch empfohlenen Druck ist der Sag viel zu gering, habe jetzt glaube ich 45 psi um 40 mm sag zu erreichen.

Was mich auch noch interessiert ist das Kurbel-Setup für die RaceFace Atlas (Evolve und Deus wird wohl gleich sein). Nach der Einbauanleitung müssen zwei schwarze Spacer verbaut werden, aber da war beim Anschrauben der Kurbel die Vorspannkraft auf die Lager zu groß mit dem Resultat dass sich fast nichts mehr gedreht hat. Ich habe einen Spacer rausgenommen und dann also mit einem schwarzen und dem roten auf der Antriebsseite montiert. Es scheint so zu passen, aber wenn ich die Kettenlinie betrachte könnten die Kettenblätter eigentlich noch etwas zum Rahmen rutschen. Wie sieht eure Konfiguration aus? Und wie leicht sollte sich die Kurbel bei richtiger Montage drehen lassen?


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Februar 2008)

Die blauen Akzente am goldenen Rad finde ich absolut genial. Sehr, sehr schönes Bike!


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. Februar 2008)

was es nicht alles gibt...


----------



## LautSprecher (26. Februar 2008)

Den Glow hab ich auch gesehen. Ich hab meine Entscheidung fürs Team übrigens schon bereut   Aber die Black Ano Lieferzeit war zu heftig. Wah, ich freu mich wie verrückt auf das Teil. Wenn die schei§ Gabel mal kommen würde!    
Wird dann vlt doch ne Zocchi AM SL 1 von 07 oder ne 55 Ata.


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. Februar 2008)

Die AM 1 SL fahr ich auch, wenn's funktioniert ist das eine feine, recht leichte und v.a. sehr sensibel ansprechende gabel.


----------



## LautSprecher (26. Februar 2008)

Frank hatte gestern gemeint würde nicht zum Hinterbau passen. Aber ich glaube der gute Mann will nur seine Fox loswerden . Von der Optik würde ein Zocchi Dämpfer halt auch 1000mal besser aus schaun. (siehe Ebay) Aber ich schau jetzt mal, ich denk er kann mir sicher eine leihen bis die verfluchte Fox kommt, oder eben nicht. Müsste ja dann auch noch gepulvert werden  
Das wird auch wieder ewig dauern. Ich hab hier jetzt alles rumliegen, den tollen LRS (btw tolle Arbeit von AS), meine Cleg und die ganzen Adapter. Sowas regt auf


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. Februar 2008)

...die AM 1 SL müsstest du auch nicht noch zusätzlich pulvern lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LautSprecher (26. Februar 2008)

Die is doch weiß?


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. Februar 2008)

eben! passt doch nicht schlecht, oder? meine hab ich allerdings mit roten decals "verschönert".


----------



## LautSprecher (26. Februar 2008)

Klar,
aber wenn die weiß ist+passt, warum sollte die dann gepulvert werden  Kannst du auch noch dein Eindruck zu den MM posten? Machen nen guten aber auch schweren Eindruck  
mfg


----------



## Radical_53 (26. Februar 2008)

Falls du die Fox bei Toxoholics "färben" läßt wird die auch nicht gepulvert, das ist ein einfacher Lack. Der übrigens auch nicht besonders gut hält


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Februar 2008)

Ich würde die gabel in eine Autolackiererei bringen.
Ist nicht viel schlechter als gepulvert.


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. Februar 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Klar,
> aber wenn die weiß ist+passt, warum sollte die dann gepulvert werden



sag ich ja - die müsstest du dann (im gegensatz zur fox) nicht pulvern lassen.
@ MM: mordsgrip, großes volumen, auf meinem crossmax-LRS 62mm (!) breit. insgesamt ein super reifen für gemischte verhältnisse, mit 850g auch noch nicht zu schwer. als hinterreifen auf asphaltauffahrten ist er aber doch deutlich zu zäh. momentan warte ich auf 2x big betty UST, mal schauen wie die im vergleich so sind, evtl. kommt vorne später wieder eine MM (dann aber auch als UST-version) rauf.


----------



## LautSprecher (26. Februar 2008)

Okee, sry hab da wohl zu schnell gelesen. Tut mir Leid  
Aber dein MM-Review hört sich doch mal gut an. Vlt kommt vorne der MM drauf und hinten der NN?


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. Februar 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Vlt kommt vorne der MM drauf und hinten der NN?



das ist genau mein derzeitiges setup  allerdings nur mit einem 2,25er UST NN hinten. fährt sich bergauf *deutlich* schneller, bergab merkt man aber schon, dass hinten viel weniger (brems-) grip als vorne vorhanden ist.


----------



## LautSprecher (26. Februar 2008)

Ich hatte halt die 2,2 MK am Evolve (bin allerdings mit viel Druck gefahren) und fand die nich so der Bringer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Februar 2008)

Bei der Reifenkombi wünsche ich euch, dass der NN nicht an den üblichen Schnittverletzungen erliegt!
Ich fahre das teil nicht mehr auf einem Endurobike.
Dann schon eher einen 2,4er Conti Mountainking- Protektion.

Sobald wieder was lieferbar ist versuche ich mal den neuen Rubber Queen oder den Muddy Mary.
Muss allerdings noch checken welcher reifen wie breit und wie hoch baut.
Der derzeitige 2,4er Maxxis Advantage musst an den Seiten kastriert werden damit er in den Hinterbau passet.
In schnellen Kurven mit Anliegern verwindet sich alles so stark, dass er an die Schwinge kommt.


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. Februar 2008)

keine sorge, einen UST nobby nic + dichtflüssigkeit kriegt so schnell nix klein


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Februar 2008)

na da kann ich dir aber den einen oder andern noch zuschicken, mit dichtmilch


----------



## Markus.02 (27. Februar 2008)

wie man sieht bin ich ganz neu hier, sozusagen mein erster beitrag in eurem forum... somit hallo an alle!

hab mir alle 44 seiten dieses treads durchgelesen, auch wenns etwas länger gedauert hat... aber ich hab vor mir ein Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC 70 zu kaufen... und hab da gleich mal ein paar fragen:
würdet ihr den mehrpreis zum SXC 90 für gerechtfertigt halten, sprich ist der fox dämpfer 5.0 wesentlich besser als der 4.0 und selbes bei der federgabel Talas R zu der RC2? sind ja doch immerhin 1700,-  laut liste!? oder sind die einstellmöglichkeiten ihr geld wert?

kennt jemand einen händler der gute preise für ein rm macht?
gruss markus


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Februar 2008)

*Zum Dämpfer:*
Fahre den dhx 5.0 und nutze die Verstellung für die Boostkammer.
Damit legst du die Stelle fest, ab der der Durchschlagschutz wirkt.
Beim 4.0 kannst du nur den Druck verändern was sich über den ganzen Federweg auswirkt. => Dürfte dann etwas schlechter ansprechen.
Der Hinterbau weist eine sehr flache Kennlinie auf.
Du nutzt zwar den kompletten Federweg, brauchst aber einen Durchschlagschutz.
Habe zum Vergleich mal ein Bike mit dem RP3 Dämpfer gefahren.
Der scheint ohne Durchschlagschutz auszukommen.

*Zur Gabel:*
Ich habe eine 36er VAN RC2. Die High und Lowspeedstufen habe ich fast ganz auf. Es ist auch kaum ein Unterschied festzustellen wenn du nur einen Parameter zudrehst. Erst wenn du beide Stufen aktivierst nimmt die Druckstufe zu. Merke aber auch dann keinen Unterschied zwischen High- und Lowspeed.
Ich denke, dass man mit einer R zurecht kommt und die RC2 Kartusche viel Spielerei ist.

Andreas


----------



## LautSprecher (27. Februar 2008)

Willkommen Markus,
Den DHX 5.0 würd ich dir wegen oben genannten Merkmalen auch empfehlen. Gut, ich wechsle im Lauf des Jahres vlt. eh auf ein Marzocchi Fahrwerk (Ich hab mein Bike noch nich und doch will ich schon wieder was verändern  )
Bei Der Fox reicht ganz klar ne R. Aber lass dir sein  SXC doch selber aufbauen  Wird wahrscheinlich günstiger und du hast was eigenes.
Viel Glück.
Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus.02 (27. Februar 2008)

hm, mit dem gedanken -mein rocky selbst aufzubauen, hab ich auch schon gespielt... ich weiss nicht ob ich da billiger weg komme, wenn ich vergleichbare, wenn nicht sogar dieselben komponenten nehme. 

würde mir aber, sollte ich doch nicht selbst aufbauen, dann trotzdem das sxc 70 kaufen und den 4.0 dämpfer gleich mit dem 5.0 tauschen lassen und den aufpreis zahlen.
gibts sonst noch was auf das ich achten müßte, also z.b. umwerfer mit flachkopfschraube, bzw gravierende unterschiede vom sxc 70 zum 90?


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. Februar 2008)

wenn du sowieso den dämpfer tauschen lässt, würde ich den dhx gleich durch einen manitou evolve(r?) ersetzen, der dürfte vielen berichten zufolge im mittleren federwegsbereich nicht so stark zum durchsacken neigen und bietet je nach modell sogar noch mehr einstellungsmöglichkeiten als der dhx 5.0 air.


----------



## LautSprecher (27. Februar 2008)

Wie gesagt, hab halt ne leichte Abneigung gegen Fox. Jaja, wiederspricht sich mit der Gabelwahl aber trotzdem! Mein RP23 war 2x in einem Jahr defekt   Nix gut


----------



## LautSprecher (27. Februar 2008)

Ah, und um 14 Uhr bin ich heut beim Frank geladen  Heißt SxC kommt heute Abend!!     

Robin


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. Februar 2008)

hier noch ein link zum evolver, falls jemand interesse haben sollte.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Februar 2008)

Wenn du den dhx 4.0 direkt gegen einen 5.0 austauschen lassen möchtest, achte darauf dass die Abstimmung für dein Rocky angeglichen wurde (custem valved!)
Aftermarket Produkte sind das nicht!
Der Dämpfer muss über Bikeaction kommen!

Ob Manitoudämpfer passen kann ich nicht sagen.
Vorsicht Ausgleichsbehälter!

Außerdem ist in erster Linie die Anlenkung des Dämpfers für die Kennlinie verantwortlich, weniger der Dämpfer selbst.
Schau dir einfach mal die sich ändernden Hebelverhältnisse beim Einfedern an.


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Februar 2008)

Muß nicht zwingend über Bike Action kommen. Je nachdem, für welchen Preis man alternativ einen Aftermarket Dämpfer bekommt, lohnt sich ein eigens initiiertes Tuning, z.B. bei Push, Motopitkan oder Akira. Dann ist der Dämpfer nicht nur auf den Rahmen, sondern auch auf den Fahrer "customized"


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Februar 2008)

Stimmt nur halb.
Der RP3 lässt sich tunen, da findet man auch einige Anbeiter.
Beim dhx ist das sehr schwer, habe noch keinen Anbieter gefunden.
(RP3 hat noch Stickstoffausgleich und eine andere komplett andere Hydraulik als der dhx.


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. Februar 2008)

moto pitkan macht's!


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Februar 2008)

Eben jenes  Push macht nur den DHX Coil und die Float-Modelle, Akira hauptsächlich Manitou wenn ich's recht in Erinnerung habe. Motopitkan aber arbeitet auch am DHX Air oder der Fox 36


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Februar 2008)

Anscheined ja.
hatte heute langes Telefonat mit Toxoholics.
Da hat man mir den Unterschied zwischen Float, dhx coil und dhx air erklärt.
dhx coil und air sind wohl auch wieder 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe.
dhx air bietet wohl die wenigsten Tuningmöglichkeiten.
Öl auf jeden Fall.
Wer hat den Erfahrung mit den Arbeiten von Motopikan?


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Februar 2008)

Ja, was sie dir normal alle anbieten können "sollten" ist für dich passende Shims und Öl. 

Erfahrung -> bisher nur mit der Gabel. Meine 36 war da und hat das Pro Race Tuning bekommen. Ist jetzt vom Ansprechen her äußerst sensibel, jegliches Losbrechmoment ist quasi wie weggeblasen. Der Rest, den sie geändert haben, gefällt mir grob auch schon, wobei ich das nochmal verfeinern lassen will. Da bin ich recht pingelig 
Den Dämpfer hatten sie auch da, Service + leichte Anpassung an die neue Kennlinie der Gabel. Der funktioniert tadellos, war allerdings auch vorher schon nach meinem Geschmack. Ist jetzt evtl. noch einen Tick feinfühliger und satter, wobei ich auch bisher nur bei Matschwetter fahren konnte  Endgültiges Urteil heb ich mir daher auf, bis ich mal bei warmem Wetter ne längere Zeit Erfahrungen sammeln konnte.
So aber echt ein guter Laden, hat mir bisher gefallen was sie machen und wie sie es machen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Februar 2008)

Hört sich gut an.
Hab mein Anliegen hingemailt.
Mal sehen wie die Reaktion/ Empfehlung aussieht.


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Februar 2008)

Bei der Gabel war ich halt stutzig, bevor ich sie hingeschickt hab. 
Dementsprechend hab ich bei meiner Anfrage auch erstmal "nur" gefragt, was sie an den Dingern machen. Da kam dann eine Liste von Dingen, wo auch die für mich schlimmsten Probleme bei waren. Das paßte schon mal sehr gut  Ansonsten halt eine bessere Abstimmung auf mein Gewicht und Fahrstil, so daß man eben die Verstellknöpfe effektiver, in einem sinnvolleren Bereich nutzen kann. 
In meinem Fall hab ich das Ganze mit "Support" bestellt, heißt ich kann sie noch ein Jahr lang daran herum doktern lassen bis es mir exakt schmeckt  So ähnlich macht Push es z.B. auch, daß wenn die erste Abstimmung nicht so ist wie's der Fahrer gern hätte, daß dann nochmal dran gegangen wird um dem Fahrer ein möglichst optimales Ergebnis zu liefern.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Februar 2008)

hast du die Liste noch?


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Februar 2008)

Ja, das hier war der Text der Änderungen, auf die Frage nach den Arbeiten an einer 36 Talas:



> Mit der Talas RC2 haben wir schon sehr gute Erfahrungen, die Gabel wird feiner Ansprechen und von der Gesamten Charakteristik viel effektiver arbeiten. Dieses Hohe Losbrechmoment wird minimiert auch das ruckeln das diese Gabel gerne hat wird verschwunden sein. Durch die neue Dämpfung hat die Gabel ein breiteres und effektiveres Einstellband. Einstellen wirst du dasselbe können wie jetzt nur eben effektiver. Weiter bekommst du noch eine Mid-Speed Druckstufe die das Einsacken der Gabel beim Anbremsen etc. verhindert (kommt ein Schlag dämpft sie dennoch) weiters bekommst du auch noch eine High-Speed Zugstufe die es dir erlaubt die Zugstufe schneller zu fahren (mehr Traktion) ohne dass die Gabel unruhig wirkt.


----------



## SlayMe (27. Februar 2008)

Und warum kann das Fox nicht gleich so machen? FÃ¼r 1000â¬ kÃ¶nnte man das doch schon erwarten. Oder gibt es einen Fahrertyp (Gewicht, Vorlieben) bei dem die 36 gleich so gut funktioniert wie hier beschrieben?


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Februar 2008)

Die Sache mit dem Ansprechen kann man Fox definitiv ankreiden, das war unter aller Kanone bei meiner Gabel.
Die Sache mit der Dämpfung, nun ja  Das ist halt immer ein Kompromiss, den der Hersteller da eingeht. 
Bei mir hab ich auch erst richtig gemerkt, wie "schlecht" die Gabel arbeitet, als ich den gepush'ten Dämpfer gefahren bin. Da war die Front dann total überfordert.


----------



## LautSprecher (27. Februar 2008)

Hab mein Slayer grad abgeholt!!! Bin überwältigt!   Bilder kommen morgn!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SlayMe (27. Februar 2008)

Die Tuningmöglichkeit ist auf jeden Fall ein kaufargument für eine 36 Talas.
Kriegt die bei Motopitkan eigentlich auch andere (bessere) Buchsen?


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Februar 2008)

Bessere Buchsen, wegen? 
Die Tuning-Sache kann man denk ich mit fast jeder Gabel machen. Frag die Jungs doch sonst mal, was sie dir als "gute Basis" empfehlen würden, evtl. auch speziell für deinen Rahmen bzw. den Dämpfer, daß das was taugt und auch zum Heck paßt.


----------



## LautSprecher (27. Februar 2008)

Gewicht: 13,7kg.
Die Nokons in Rot fehlen noch. Mal schaun, die kommen vlt nichma hin. Ah un die Gabel muss noch gepinselt werden  

Robin


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. Februar 2008)

na da hat's aber jemand eilig! gratuliere und willkommen im club


----------



## LautSprecher (27. Februar 2008)

Dankeschön   Mit der Zeit wird aufgerüstet! Mal gugn, so 13,5kg wollt ich schon erreichen. Aber der Sattel ist wohl auch bleischwer aber irgendwie bequem, Pedale haben seeehr viel Potenzial, Schaltung und dann noch diverse Kleinteile. Morgn die erste Fahrt! Würd am liebsten jetzt noch kurz ins Dorf


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (27. Februar 2008)

das is nich etwa bei dir zuhause, oder?!  
geil! so viel zu religiösem fundamentalismus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## subdiver (28. Februar 2008)

Verstehe nicht, warum RM nicht gleich weiße und damit farblich passende Gabeln verbaut  
Der Aufpreis (wenn überhaupt) dürfte bei den Mengen die RM bei Fox einkauft,
lächerlich sein.
Die silberne Fox sieht zum  aus.

Trotzdem herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Slayer


----------



## LautSprecher (28. Februar 2008)

BoomShakkaLagga schrieb:


> das is nich etwa bei dir zuhause, oder?!
> geil! so viel zu religiösem fundamentalismus!



Das Zimmer oder der "Parkplatz" 

Edit: Das Zimmerbild ist im andren Fred  (wieder nur die hälfte gelesen,argh)

Edit²: Und nein, das ist nich bei mir daheim. Bei Frank Kimmerle in Gärtringen. Der gute Mann war zu eilig mit dem Foto. Da fehlt ja die Hälfte =O


----------



## LautSprecher (28. Februar 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Verstehe nicht, warum RM nicht gleich weiße und damit farblich passende Gabeln verbaut
> Der Aufpreis (wenn überhaupt) dürfte bei den Mengen die RM bei Fox einkauft,
> lächerlich sein.
> Die silberne Fox sieht zum  aus.
> ...



Danke  
Das Bike ist ja nicht von der Stange, da kann Rocky doch nix zu!


----------



## subdiver (28. Februar 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Danke
> Das Bike ist ja nicht von der Stange, da kann Rocky doch nix zu!



Rocky verbaut auch bei der "Stangenware" eine silberne Fox  

z.B. hier
http://www.bikeaction.de/content.php?lang=de&folder=389&dataentry=2


----------



## SlayMe (28. Februar 2008)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Bessere Buchsen, wegen?
> Die Tuning-Sache kann man denk ich mit fast jeder Gabel machen. Frag die Jungs doch sonst mal, was sie dir als "gute Basis" empfehlen würden, evtl. auch speziell für deinen Rahmen bzw. den Dämpfer, daß das was taugt und auch zum Heck paßt.



Das hatten wir ja schon im anderen Thread. Die Buchsen siffen oder haben gesifft.
Die Tuner zu fragen ist überhaupt die beste Idee. Das mach ich gleich mal. Danke.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Februar 2008)

Gratulation!  
Dann kannst du jetzt die Kuh fliegen lassen.
Wegen der Gabel würde ich mir keinen Kopp machen.
würde erst einmal die Saison fahren.
Womöglich sind dann schon die ersten Schmarren drin.

In Ruhe neues Dekor besorgen und nach Ablauf der Garantie weiß lackieren.
=> Lese dir ein paar Seiten die Beiträge über die Lager und deren Schmierung durch. Lohnt sich bei der Witterung schon ab dem ersten Tag.

Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (28. Februar 2008)

@slayme: Denk ich mir halt so, oder?  Die verdienen an jedem Tuning wohl gleich viel, denen kann's egal sein an was sie arbeiten. Die wissen aber was drin ist und was hinter den markigen Werbesprüchen an Technik steckt. Da können sie dir gewiß auch entsprechend einen Tip geben, welche Teile von der Funktion her auf das höchste Level gebracht werden können, bzw. wo die beste Basis für gute Leistung drinsteckt.


----------



## LautSprecher (28. Februar 2008)

[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]











Die versprochenen Bilder. Im Album ist bald noch mehr


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Februar 2008)

Das Bike ist viel zu sauber!

Ist die Stütze so auf regulärer Fahrhöhe?
Warum läuft der Schaltzuf für den Umwerfer über Kreuz?
Der hintere Schaltzug scheint mir im Übergang von Sattelrohr zur Sitzstrebe sehr lang. Scheuert der nicht?


----------



## LautSprecher (29. Februar 2008)

Das Bike ist ja auch noch neu .
Und nein der Zug scheuert nicht. Die Sattelstütze ist beim "Downhill" so und wenns dann mal länger hoch geht 1-3cm höher  . Vlt kauf ich da noch so eine verstellbare, erscheint mir sinnvoll. Und wo läuft da was überkreuz? Heut Mittag gleich mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Februar 2008)

Na der Zug für den Umwerfer.
Geht der bei dir in Fahrtrichung rechts am Seuerrohr vorbei  und dann wieder auf die linke Seite des Unterrohres?


----------



## LautSprecher (29. Februar 2008)

Hab grade geschaut,
Der Zug geht vom Hebel am Steuerohr vorbei dann an den Kabelführungen lang und unter der Schwinge durch und kommt von unten an den Umwerfer. Natürlich kreuzt sich das dann mit dem rechten Hebel. Funktioniert trotzdem top!


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Februar 2008)

geht also um das Steuerrohr rechts drumrum wieder auf die linke Seite des Unterrohrs?


----------



## LautSprecher (29. Februar 2008)

Exakt!

Edit: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Da sieht man´s recht gut


----------



## dirtpaw (29. Februar 2008)

ist auch die beste Art den Zug zu führen!!!


----------



## Radical_53 (29. Februar 2008)

Hast du die Cleg an den Hebeln selbst geschwärzt oder konnte man das so bestellen mittlerweile?
Meine hat silberne Schellen am Lenker und einen silbernen Deckel für den Ausgleichsbehälter.


----------



## LautSprecher (29. Februar 2008)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Hast du die Cleg an den Hebeln selbst geschwärzt oder konnte man das so bestellen mittlerweile?
> Meine hat silberne Schellen am Lenker und einen silbernen Deckel für den Ausgleichsbehälter.



Die kommen inzwischen so


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Februar 2008)

Ich habe beide Züge links am Steuerrohr vorbei gelegt.
Dann läuft der Schaltzug nicht so gecknickt in die Führung und ist kürzer.


----------



## LautSprecher (1. März 2008)

Im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes kann man das Slayer sehr schlecht putzen  
Das ist aber bis jetzt das einzigst negative was ich finden konnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (1. März 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes kann man das Slayer sehr schlecht putzen
> Das ist aber bis jetzt das einzigst negative was ich finden konnte.



tragisch...


----------



## HitTheDirt (1. März 2008)

So hier mal ein erster Eindruck von meinem Slayer


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. März 2008)

Ah, neu?
Selbst zusammen gestellt?


----------



## HitTheDirt (5. März 2008)

Si Si


----------



## ribisl (5. März 2008)

HitTheDirt schrieb:


> So hier mal ein erster Eindruck von meinem Slayer



Gewagte Gabelwahl - nicht so mein Ding!


----------



## Jendo (5. März 2008)

Was soll denn an der Gabel verkehrt sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (5. März 2008)

Genau, was ist mit der Gabel?


----------



## ribisl (5. März 2008)

Meinte eigentlich nur die Farbe der Gabel......


----------



## Kowalski1 (6. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem ich hier so viel leichtbau am Slayer SXC gesehen habe, traue ich mich garnicht mein Slayer euch vorzustellen... ich mach`s trotzdem.
...denn SO macht es auch bergab richtig Spaß.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. März 2008)

Ist doch Ok, funktionell!
Gewicht ist auch in meinen Augen nicht alles.
Fahre lieber 15kg durch den Wald als 13kg aus dem Wald zu tragen.

Wackelt der Kopf deiner Stüze auch etwas (hab mir schon die eine oder andere angesehen)
Wie ist die Klemmung?


----------



## Kowalski1 (6. März 2008)

Danke, so sehe ich das auch.

Zu der Stütze:
Ja, die wackelt ein wenig, aber das merkt mann mit der Zeit nicht mehr.
Ich habe gehört, daß einige mit der Klemmung Probleme haben aber ich bis jetzt noch nicht! ... vielleicht sollte mann im Gelände auch nicht immer sitzen bleiben.
Auf Touren im Bergischen, ist die Stütze einfach genial.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. März 2008)

Klar, besonders bei kleinen Rahmen


----------



## JoeDesperado (9. März 2008)

mal ein anderer ansatz zur lösung des durchrauschens im mittleren FW:





man verkleinert ganz einfach die hauptluftkammer durch eine einlage! schaut ganz leicht aus, ich trau mich derzeit aber noch nicht drüber...
anleitung: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=251551


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. März 2008)

Guter Ansatz!
Würde mich interesieren.
Kann leider die anderen Fotos auf der Seite nicht sehen.


----------



## Radical_53 (9. März 2008)

Man kann doch wohl auch die kleinere Kammer, die die kürzeren Float-Dämpfer haben, auf den DHX bauen. Dann sollte sich das auch entsprechend ergeben.


----------



## LautSprecher (9. März 2008)

Schönes Wetter heute, kann wohl leider nicht fahren. Druckpunktverlust an der vorderen Bremse! Ich denk das Problem mit entlüften war nicht ich sondern eine defekte Dichtung. Kann aber bis jetzt kein DOT irgendwo feststellen  
Hatte wer ähnliche Probleme mit der Cleg? Schade eigentlich, die hintere ist einfach nur genial! 

Robin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fierceworxx (9. März 2008)

Kowalski1 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> nachdem ich hier so viel leichtbau am Slayer SXC gesehen habe, traue ich mich garnicht mein Slayer euch vorzustellen... ich mach`s trotzdem.
> ...denn SO macht es auch bergab richtig Spaß.



Da hat aber jmd einen Chemiebaukasten bekommen und selber eloxiert!


----------



## Radical_53 (9. März 2008)

@lautsprecher: Sicher daß du Flüssigkeit verlierst? Die Bremse ist echt fies zu entlüften. 
Ich hatte mal Probleme mit der Dichtigkeit bei meiner Cleg, aber das war auch quasi deren erste Serie (meine ein Zulieferer hat's verschuldet). Die Sachen sind längst passé.


----------



## LautSprecher (9. März 2008)

Na, es ging halt direkt nach dem entlüften, sahniger Druckpunkt. Hab jetzt schon 2x entlüftet. Das erste mal stand die Fuhre die Nacht im Keller, am nächsten Morgen kein Druckpunkt . Heute Druckpunktverlust (!) während dem Fahren.  
Ich weiß echt nicht woran das liegen könnte


----------



## Radical_53 (9. März 2008)

Wenn nirgends was raus kommt, zieht sie vielleicht Luft? Hast du die Dichtung vom Ausgleichsbehälter ab gehabt? Die muß man sehr vorsichtig wieder einsetzen und vor allem vorsichtig anziehen  Sonst nimm mal die Beläge aus der Bremse und schau da, ob nirgends Flüssigkeit zu sehen ist.


----------



## LautSprecher (9. März 2008)

Das mit den Belägen hab ich schon gemacht. Gut, das mit der Dichtung am Hebel könnte sein. Später mal schaun, erstmal regenieren jetzt


----------



## Deleted 80478 (10. März 2008)

Ich fahre ein Slayer SXC 7 in 19". Ich würde gerne auf ein 20.5" umsteigen. Geht es hier vielleicht jemandem umgekehrt? Tausch? Farbe wäre mir egal.

Oder kann man irgendwo nur den Hauptrahmen kaufen?


----------



## Radical_53 (10. März 2008)

@lautsprecher: Ja, halt ne Idee  Muß nicht so sein, könnte aber sein  Ich muß bald auch mal los und mir 2 große Spritzen besorgen. Ich will unbedingt mal sehen ob die Avid-Art auch bei den Clegs schnelles und "einfaches" Entlüften ermöglicht.


----------



## JoeDesperado (11. März 2008)

denkt ihr, dass eine 07er 66 sl ata für's SXC zu viel des guten wäre? ich würde sie natürlich mit mehr sag fahren oder einfach per ata auf ca. 160mm absenken. was ich mir davon erhoffe? bessere steifigkeit und generell bessere performance als meine derzeitige AM 1 SL ATA.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. März 2008)

Ich würde es nicht tun.

Es ist mit einer 160mm Gabel sowieso schon schwer, ein Gleichgewicht zwischen hinten und vorne ins Fahrwerk zu bekommen.
Bindest dir den fetten Klotz an Bike und kastrierst ihn dann wieder.

Wenn du eine steife und willige Gabel möchtest, greif zur FOX 36 VAN RC2.
Da passen auch Gewicht und Geometrie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jendo (12. März 2008)

Ist das denn immer so wichtig das das Heck genauso viel Schluckt wie dei Front? Was ist gegen 2cm mehr Federweg einzuwenden, wennn dabei Stabilität und Bergabperformance gesteigert werden.

Ich fahr auch ein Hardtail mit 130 zu O Federweg, damit hab ich ein Fahrwerk mit dem ich trotzdem grobe Dinger mit fahren kann ohne das ich hinten FW bräuchte...

mfg


----------



## Radical_53 (12. März 2008)

Wichtig find ich beim Fully die Balance. Das hat zum Einen was mit dem Gewicht zu tun, zum Anderen mit der Performance bzw. der "Kurve", die das Heck oder eben die Front beim Einfedern abgibt. 
Bei langsamen Fahrten ist das noch relativ unerheblich, aber wenn man schnell unterwegs ist macht es für mich sehr viel aus, wenn die Front und das Heck sehr gleichmäßig, "wie aus einem Guß", zusammen arbeiten.
Ein zu hohes Gewicht an der Front versaut einem z.B. einmal das Gefühl beim Springen, zum Anderen kann man sich einbilden daß das Einlenken dann träger wird. Höhere ungefederte Massen führen zudem zu einem trägeren Ansprechverhalten.
Ich würd auch definitiv eher eine 36 empfehlen als eine große 66.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. März 2008)

Außerdem ist das heck schon kniffelig genug abzustimmen.
Dann noch eine schwere Gabel dahin passend zu kastrieren?
Mal überlegt, ob die gabel überhaupt dauerhaft fahrbar ist wenn du so viel Sag möchtest?
Mit der größeren Gabel wirst du sicherlich nicht schneller!


----------



## bestmove (12. März 2008)

Also ich sehe das nicht so dramatisch und meine das das auch eher eine Frage des Einsatzgebietes ist. Ein Glück bin ich auch nicht ganz so sensibel was die Abstimmung betrifft, bei manchen könnte man meinen die schreiben Ihre Doktorarbeit  achja, bergab wird er bestimmt schneller  Dennoch würde ich auch zur Fox raten weil die Gabeln nach meiner Erfahrung einfach besser performen ...


----------



## JoeDesperado (12. März 2008)

naja, zu einer neuen 07er 66 SL ATA fÃ¼r 450â¬ und noch dazu natÃ¼rlich in weiÃ (die fox mÃ¼sste ich nachtrÃ¤glich noch umpulvern lassen) werde ich voraussichtlich nicht nein sagen kÃ¶nnen. etwas mehr sag wird mir das fahrgefÃ¼hl sicher nicht vermiesen, falls doch, travel ich sie eben per ATA auf 160mm, und passt. ich erwarte mir bessere steifigkeit, v.a. beim bremsen, und bessere dÃ¤mpfung. 2,6kg fÃ¼r satte 180mm sind dann ja auch nicht gerade zu verachten! aber falls einer eine weiÃe fox 36 um den preis loswerden will, immer nur her damit


----------



## Radical_53 (12. März 2008)

Hat mit Doktorarbeit nix zu tun, nur mit Wohlfühlen. Wenn Front und Heck sich da unterschiedlich verhalten empfinde ich das als sehr unangenehm. Ich mag's allerdings auch nicht wenn sich Vorder- und Hinterbremse unterschiedlich anfühlen oder wenn das Rad sich z.B. durch die Gewichtsverteilung sehr "ungleichmäßig" anfühlt. Mag sein daß jemand, der richtig gut fahren kann und sich dann drauf konzentriert, das Ganze ausblenden kann. Mir ist das zu nervig, bzw. "ausgeglichen" fährt es sich einfach viel entspannter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (13. März 2008)

die 07er 66 sl ata ist bestellt, bin schon sehr auf die performance gespannt. mal schauen wie flach der lenkwinkel bei 180mm wird, und ob ich sie wirklich auf 160mm traveln muss.


----------



## LautSprecher (13. März 2008)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> @lautsprecher: Ja, halt ne Idee  Muß nicht so sein, könnte aber sein  Ich muß bald auch mal los und mir 2 große Spritzen besorgen. Ich will unbedingt mal sehen ob die Avid-Art auch bei den Clegs schnelles und "einfaches" Entlüften ermöglicht.



War nun bei Frank, haben das Problem behoben. Sahniger Druckpunkt und eine Bremspower die ihresgleichen sucht. Das Rad blockiert ja schon wenn man leicht am Hebel zieht. Einfach nur Genial !


----------



## Radical_53 (13. März 2008)

Dann sag doch auch was es war  Freut mich aber daß es geklappt hat 
Ja, die Cleg hat ihren Ruf zurecht. Wobei ich nicht finde, daß die Dosierbarkeit einen Makel hat. Mehr bräucht ich da nicht wirklich...


----------



## LautSprecher (13. März 2008)

Wir haben oben den Deckel aufgemacht, auf die Leitung geklopft, paar mal am Hebel gezogen, Deckel zu und fertig. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Radical_53 (13. März 2008)

Das ist doch prima  Deckel öffnen und pumpen hilft bei den Biestern wirklich oft.


----------



## LautSprecher (13. März 2008)

Wusst ich bis dahin nicht. Hat mir auch keiner gesagt


----------



## Radical_53 (13. März 2008)

Hatt ich das nicht mal geschrieben? Das hab ich normal als zweiten Teil beim Entlüften gemacht (je nach Garstigkeit auch Teil 3  ). Nach dem Entlüften mit der Spritze hab ich am Ende den Griff genau waagerecht montiert, Behälter geöffnet, und dann paar Mal gepumpt. Da kamen dann immer noch kleinste Bläschen raus, wo nix mehr kam Behälter aufgefüllt und geschlossen.


----------



## LautSprecher (13. März 2008)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Hatt ich das nicht mal geschrieben? Das hab ich normal als zweiten Teil beim Entlüften gemacht (je nach Garstigkeit auch Teil 3  ). Nach dem Entlüften mit der Spritze hab ich am Ende den Griff genau waagerecht montiert, Behälter geöffnet, und dann paar Mal gepumpt. Da kamen dann immer noch kleinste Bläschen raus, wo nix mehr kam Behälter aufgefüllt und geschlossen.



Doch hast du, Schande über mich


----------



## Radical_53 (13. März 2008)

Solange du's ja nun gelöst hast  Aber das hätte dir Arbeit und Nerven gespart.


----------



## LautSprecher (13. März 2008)

Wollte grad nochmal ein wenig Luft in den vorderen Reifen machen..Nun hat die hintere Bremse den Druckpunkt verloren  . Langsam reichts, das gibt es doch garnicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. März 2008)

Na hoffentlich passiert das nicht mal bei der Abfahrt!
Hätte ich kein Vertrauen zu.


----------



## Radical_53 (14. März 2008)

Ne, das passiert nicht wenn sie richtig entlüftet ist. Wie gesagt, 4 Kolben, enge Kanäle. Die Leitungen sind innen ja auch nicht sehr "voluminös". Da braucht's nicht viel Luft, daß der Druckpunkt weg ist.
Da darf man nicht schludern!


----------



## TurboLenzen (16. März 2008)

Wer sich bis zum 30.06.2008 ein 2008er Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC Bike oder Frame kauft, bekommt zwei Übernachtungen für eine Person in den Valfin Bikehotels Livigno in unserer Kooperations-Region Alta Rezia.

Wie kann man sich für die Aktion registrieren?

Lasst euch von eurem Rocky Mountain Händler, beim Kauf eines Slayer SXC, die Aktionskarte ausfüllen und schickt diese an BIKEACTION.

Wie geht es weiter?

Nach der Registrierung bei BIKEACTION werdet ihr im entsprechenden Hotel gemeldet. Ihr werdet dann vom Hotel benachrichtigt und habt somit zwei Übernachtungen frei.

Einsendeschluss: 05.07.2008

...weitere Infos auf: www.bikeaction.de


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. März 2008)

Danke dass du es mal ansprichst,
aber wer hat eine solche Karte mal gesehen?

Habe kurz nach Beginn der Aktion einen 2008er Slayer SXC Team Rahmen gekauft.
Der war so schief zusammen geschweißt, dass der Dämpfer am Rahmen anlag.
Habe dann ein gegen einen 2007er SE- Rahmen getauscht weil kein 2008er lieferbar war.
Wie sieht es dann aus?


----------



## LautSprecher (21. März 2008)

Hab heut auch Post bekommen. Mit dem Shirt und dem Urlaub. Leider war der Gutschein auf einen anderen ausgestellt  . Falls der Herr aus Herrenberg hier im Forum aktiv ist, wäre es nett wenn der sich mal melden würde, ich nehme an er hat dann meinen


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. März 2008)

Hat von euch schon jemand den Infoaufkleber auf seinem Dämpfer, an dem man die Werkseinstellung des ProPedal ablesen kann?


----------



## peterbe (26. März 2008)

Ich habe bisher an meinem SXC eine ältere Louise 190/160 angebaut, die mich schon einige Jahre begleitet. Doch jetzt sollte es mal was knackigers geben. Ich hatte an eine Formula One 203/203 gedacht oder an eine Hope Mini, wobei da erst mal nur 160/160 angeboten wird und ich nicht genau weiß, wie es mit Adaptern auf 203 aussieht. Beide Bremsen liegen komplett bei ca. 500 Euro. Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen oder gibt es Alternativen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2008)

Ich habe eine 2007er Louise mit hinten und vorne 203er Scheibe.
Bekommst die komplette Bremse fÃ¼r 179,-â¬.
Habe ordentlich Biss und das Teil ist gut zu dosieren.

Formula habe ich mal Probe gefahren.
Bissig ja, dosieren im nassen schwer.
Probleme mit den RÃ¼ckstellen des hebels (ist wohl bekannt)

Ich wÃ¼rde die Bremse wieder kaufen, alleine schon wegen des Service.


----------



## bestmove (26. März 2008)

Habe auch schon die aktuelle 2008er Formula One 203/203 ins Auge gefasst. Macht nen sehr guten Eindruck, ein Bekannter fährt sie zur Zeit und ist mehr als zufrieden. Auch vom Gewicht her eine passende Enduro Bremse fürs SXC ...

@RockyRider66
Welche Formular bist du, Wann, Probe gefahren? Könntest du bitte noch einen Link oder nähere Infos über die Probleme bezüglich der Formular posten?! Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (26. März 2008)

Ja, wiegt doch wohl kaum mehr als die Oro und soll dafür standfester und nochmal kräftiger sein, wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe.
Die Sache mit den Hebeln kenne ich so auch nicht, keiner meiner Bekannten die die Dinger fahren hat sich da bisher mal drüber geäußert.
Ich würd ja die Cleg empfehlen, bisher für mich eine tadellose Bremse, aber das sprengt das Budget dann ziemlich


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2008)

the one und k18, 200er Scheiben
Problem war bei der k18.
Habe es im Herbst mehrmals gelesen, ich meine sogar hier im Forum.
genau weiß ich es leider nicht mehr.

Das Gewicht habe ich hinten an gestellt, mir waren Funktion/ Dosierbarkeit/ Service wichtig.
Und ich will keine DOT Bremsflüssigkeit, wäre schde um den schönen SXC Lack.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2008)

Das mit dem Hebel ist vergangenes Wochenende bei einem bekannten vorgefallen.
Werde berichten wenn ich was genaues weiß.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. März 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> spannend, sich selbst zu zitieren  nur der vollständigkeit halber:
> die MM passt mit ihren 62mm (profilbreite) gut in den sxc-hinterbau und performt auch ganz anständig, d.h. eine BB sollte auch locker platz haben.



Den BB mit welcher Felge bzw Felgenbreite? Schon mal drin gehabt?


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. März 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Den BB mit welcher Felge bzw Felgenbreite? Schon mal drin gehabt?



da kann ich dir leider (noch) nicht weiterhelfen, da meine 2 BB UST seit 5 wochen nicht lieferbar sind  
weiß vllt. jemand eine sichere bezugsquelle?


----------



## LB Stefan (26. März 2008)

nee so ausm Stegreif auch nicht.

Mhm also ich hatte mal den 2.4 Big Betty in ohne UST auf ner Single Track (ca. 30mm breit) reingehalten... Da ist nix mehr mit viel Platz, musst sogar die Felge etwas nachzentrieren damit das ohne anzugehen ging. Hatte aber (Testbedingungen) auch 3,0+ bar drin. Hab dann etwas abgelassen und es war etwas besser. Aber es ist auf jeden Fall immernoch knapp gewesen.

Hat jemand andere Erfahrungen gemacht mit anderen Felgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (26. März 2008)

@rocky: Wieso Probleme mit dem Lack? Da hab ich doch, eben weil die Bremse funktionieren soll, lieber das hochsiedende Dot drin als Mineralöl. 
Ich hab seit Anfang an nur Scheibenbremsen mit Dot gekauft und wüßte nicht, wo mir mal was auch nur nahe an den Lack gekommen wäre.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. März 2008)

Naja ich sag mal so, im schlimmsten Fall wenn so n Bremsschlauch platz oder man bleibt wo hängen und er reißt ab etc. dann kann einem die Brühe schon mal übers Bike laufen und DOT so heißt es wär recht aggressiv zum Lack.

Mir ist aber die ganze Brühe auch schon mal über a anderes Bike gelaufen und vom Lack her ist da nix passiert  

Muss man glaub ich nicht gaaaaanz so kritisch sehen das ganze, aber herausfordern muss mans ja nicht.


----------



## Radical_53 (26. März 2008)

Abreißen ist so ne Sache  Das ist mir in über 10 Jahren noch nicht passiert, allerdings bin ich die meiste Zeit davon auch Stahlflex-Leitungen gefahren. Wie gesagt, da nehm ich dann doch lieber mit, daß die Flüssigkeit einen so hohen Siedepunkt hat, als den (für mich äußerst unwahrscheinlichen) Worst-Case anzunehmen und damit die Bremse zu verstümmeln.


----------



## TurboLenzen (26. März 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher an meinem SXC eine ältere Louise 190/160 angebaut, die mich schon einige Jahre begleitet. Doch jetzt sollte es mal was knackigers geben. Ich hatte an eine Formula One 203/203 gedacht oder an eine Hope Mini, wobei da erst mal nur 160/160 angeboten wird und ich nicht genau weiß, wie es mit Adaptern auf 203 aussieht. Beide Bremsen liegen komplett bei ca. 500 Euro. Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen oder gibt es Alternativen?



Also die Formula One kann ich nur empfehlen. Schön einstellbar, knackiger Druckpunkt und für eine "Freeride, Dowhnill" Bremse verdammt leicht. Dazu sieht sie auch noch gut aus!
Werde ich dieses Jahr auch fahren...



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Und ich will keine DOT Bremsflüssigkeit, wäre schde um den schönen SXC Lack.



Für eine Perfekte Dosierbarkeit und langlebige Bremspower wirst du um DOT nicht rum kommen. Ist auf jeden Fall Hitzebeständiger und hält länger als normales Mineralöl.



LB Stefan schrieb:


> Naja ich sag mal so, im schlimmsten Fall wenn so n Bremsschlauch platz oder man bleibt wo hängen und er reißt ab etc. dann kann einem die Brühe schon mal übers Bike laufen und DOT so heißt es wär recht aggressiv zum Lack.
> 
> Mir ist aber die ganze Brühe auch schon mal über a anderes Bike gelaufen und vom Lack her ist da nix passiert
> 
> Muss man glaub ich nicht gaaaaanz so kritisch sehen das ganze, aber herausfordern muss mans ja nicht.



Da musst du schon dein Bike über mehrere Stunden in ein DOT-Ölbad legen damit da was passiert. Normale Spritzer die man danach wieder abputzt machen dem Lack nichts. Hatte ich auch schon ein, zweimal. Passiert ist nie was.

Also dann, 
Viel Spaß mit euren DOT-Bremsen...

Mario


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. März 2008)

Ist schon jemandem Hydrauliköl aufgekocht?
Ist die Art der Flüssigkeit verantwortlich für den Druckpunkt


----------



## LB Stefan (27. März 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ist schon jemandem Hydrauliköl aufgekocht?
> Ist die Art der Flüssigkeit verantwortlich für den Druckpunkt



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da ja sowohl Öl als auch Dot sich sich im Verhältnis zu Bremsleitungen, Dichtungen usw. wohl beide als nicht komprimierbar betrachtet werden können.

D.h. die härte des Druckpunkts hängt wohl von vielen anderen Faktoren viel stärker ab als von der Art der Bremsflüssigkeit.


----------



## Radical_53 (27. März 2008)

Hydrauliköl hat einen Siedepunkt von um die 200°, gutes Dot knapp vor 300°, z.T. sogar darüber. Was passiert, wenn die Flüssigkeit kocht, kennt man ja  -> Druckpunkt wird schwammig oder geht gänzlich flöten.
Für den grundsätzlichen Druckpunkt wird es kaum entscheidend sein, welche Flüssigkeit drin ist. Aber ob der Druckpunkt, den man im kalten Zustand hat, auch bei heißer Bremse so bleibt, dafür schon.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. März 2008)

Denke ich auch.
Die Art der Flüssigkeit spielt keine Rolle.
Druckpunkt ist gleich.

Aufgekocht ist die Flüssigkeit anscheinend bisher noch niemandem .

Wenn DOT aufkocht, dann weil sie Wasser gezogen hat.
DOT muss daher regelmäßig gewechselt werden, Hydrauliköl nicht.

Also warum soll ich mir die Arbeit antun und meine DOT wechselen, wenn Hydrauliköl auch nicht aufkocht, aber auch nicht gewechselt werden muss?


----------



## Radical_53 (27. März 2008)

Hydraulikök wird genauso anfangen zu kochen und wie gesagt früher als DOT, deutlich früher.
DOT wechselt man "regulär" alle 2 Jahre, dann kann es, muß aber nicht verbraucht sein (also zu stark mit Wasser versetzt). Hochsiedende Rennsport-Flüssigkeiten sollen jedes Jahr gewechselt werden, aber auch da ist das mehr eine Sicherheits-Geschichte als eine zwingende Notwendigkeit.
Kann man denk ich wie den jährlichen Gabel-/Dämpfer-Service sehen


----------



## Soulbrother (27. März 2008)

Ganz genau,so sieht´s aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (28. März 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> nee so ausm Stegreif auch nicht.
> 
> Mhm also ich hatte mal den 2.4 Big Betty in ohne UST auf ner Single Track (ca. 30mm breit) reingehalten... Da ist nix mehr mit viel Platz, musst sogar die Felge etwas nachzentrieren damit das ohne anzugehen ging. Hatte aber (Testbedingungen) auch 3,0+ bar drin. Hab dann etwas abgelassen und es war etwas besser. Aber es ist auf jeden Fall immernoch knapp gewesen.
> 
> Hat jemand andere Erfahrungen gemacht mit anderen Felgen?



Zur Info:
Hab nun auch mal den Betty auf ner MAvic 317 ins SXC eingebaut, da siehts schon besser aus. Platz würde reichen um sorgenfrei fahren zu können allerdings ist die 317 als endurofelge wohl eher unpassend, zumindest in unserer Gegend.


----------



## JoeDesperado (28. März 2008)

danke für's probieren! ich glaub zwar, dass ich mit meinen crossmax sx und der BB eher schlechte karten haben werde, aber solang schwalbe nicht liefern kann, bleibt mir wenigstens die hoffnung.


----------



## LB Stefan (28. März 2008)

Mhm die crossmax sind ja 26 mm breit, von daher genau zwischen der 317 und der single track, könntest also glück haben dass es grad so, sorgenfrei, geht.

Wennst was weißt kannst ja mal was hier rein schreiben, würd mich interessieren.


----------



## JoeDesperado (28. März 2008)

ich bin eh knapp davor, eine "normale" BB mit dichtmilch zu nehmen - wenn ich nur wüsste, dass die dann auch so gut geht wie ein "echter" tubeless-reifen?


----------



## Radical_53 (28. März 2008)

Geht eher besser  Die normale Betty hat so dichte Wände, daß ich bei einer Tubeless-Kit Montage mit diesen Reifen die Dichtmilch fast hätte weglassen können. Der Luftverlust war schon ohne Milch minimal, die Reifen dann mit Milch quasi sofort komplett dicht.
Neudeutsch würde man das wohl "LUST", also Light UST, nennen


----------



## JoeDesperado (28. März 2008)

dass der reifen schnell dicht zu bekommen ist, hab ich schon öfter gelesen, aber ist die performance dann auch besser als mit schlauch? wenn ich an den nobby nic denke, dann hat da die UST-version auch spürbar mehr grip als mit schlauch.


----------



## Radical_53 (28. März 2008)

Hast du denn schon mal einen Non-UST Reifen ohne Schlauch gefahren? Ich fahre z.B. 2 normale Nobby Nics mit Tubeless Kit, der Grip ist so auch deutlich besser als mit Schlauch, vor allem aber sind Pannenanfälligkeit und Durchschlagschutz deutlich besser.
Da brauchst du dir keine Gedanken zu machen


----------



## JoeDesperado (28. März 2008)

na wenn das so ist, dann bestell ich mal ganz schnell um!


----------



## LautSprecher (28. März 2008)

Wann kommt eigentlich deine 66 Joe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (28. März 2008)

hätte heute kommen sollen, also hoffentlich am montag. das wetter hier macht aber sowieso eher lust auf skifahren...
bei meinem glück wird mir die 66 bei der ersten ausfahrt aber sowieso gleich mal um die ohren fliegen


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. März 2008)

Dann zieh besser einen Fullface- Helm an!
Wünsch dir viel Glück!


----------



## Downhilldevil (29. März 2008)

Hallo,

habe mir letzte Woche mein SXC Canuck aubauen lassen und musste nun
nach der ersten Ausfahrt feststellen, dass dass der Umwerfer XTR 2008 31,8 
Top/ Downswing leider Innen beim Einfedern die Schwinge berührt. Allerdings nur wenn ich auf dem grossen Kettenblatt fahre. Beim Mittleren oder Kleineren ist es kein Problem. Mein Händler hat nun auch die flachste Schraube reingedreht aber trotzdem ist es nicht wirklich behoben. Es handelt sich um die Schraube, welche den Zug fixiert. Habt ihr ne Idee?


----------



## Downhilldevil (29. März 2008)

Hallo,

habe mir letzte Woche mein SXC Canuck aubauen lassen und musste nun
nach der ersten Ausfahrt feststellen,  dass der Umwerfer XTR 2008 31,8 
Top/ Downswing leider Innen beim Einfedern die Schwinge berührt. Allerdings nur wenn ich auf dem grossen Kettenblatt fahre. Beim Mittleren oder Kleineren ist es kein Problem. Mein Händler hat nun auch die flachste Schraube reingedreht aber trotzdem ist es nicht wirklich behoben. Es handelt sich um die Schraube, welche den Zug fixiert. Habt ihr ne Idee?


----------



## Radical_53 (29. März 2008)

Sowas vielleicht?







Oder welche Schraube macht da bei dir Probleme? Ich hab mir gleich einen Umwerfer besorgt, der nur von einer Seite aus gezogen wird.
Damit konnte ich damals zwar den Sinn der lustigen Löcher in den Kettenstreben nicht erkennen (hab's später hier gelesen), aber hatte auch nie irgendwelche Probleme mit irgendwelchen Freigängigkeiten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2008)

Der Umwerfer passt nicht!
Der Anlenkarm ist zu lang.

Du musst das Vorgängermodell nehmen.

Und an dem tauschst du die Schraube zur Zugfixierung aus.
Nimm eine von der Bremsscheibenbefestigung, die ist flach genug.

Dann funzt es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (29. März 2008)

Ah, da hat gerade auch einer ein Foto eingestellt.


----------



## Downhilldevil (29. März 2008)

Ja, genau diese Schraube ist bei mir auf der anderen Seite.
Welchen Umwerfer müsste ich nehmen damit es funzt?
Ich sage jetzt schon einmal Thx für die kompetenten Antworten.
Ist natürlich ärgerlich das die Schwinge dadurch ne kleine Schmorre bekommen hat.


----------



## Radical_53 (29. März 2008)

Bei mir ist das ein Umwerfer aus der 95x Serie, entsprechende XT sollten genauso passen 
Am Besten ein wenig im Netz suchen, normal findet sich immer noch ein Online Shop der den passenden Werfer anbietet. 
Top Swing, down pull, 31.8. Möglichst nichts "universell passendes"


----------



## Numsi (31. März 2008)

Nabend zusammen,

ich habe vor nicht ganz einem Monat mein Slayer SXC in Eigenaufbau fertiggestellt, bin nun auch schon recht ausgiebig probegefahren und als es dann mal in etwas anspruchsvolleres Gelände ging merkte ich, dass mein Fahrwerk, hauptsächlich mein Dämpfer noch nicht auf meine Bedürfnisse abgestimmt ist.
Habe nun schon so einiges in diesem Thread gelesen, bin bisher das Setup von RockyRider gefahren, da seine Proportionen mit meinen übereinstimmen. Ich habe den DHX Air 5.0, soweit ich weiß von 2007, auf jeden Fall hat er für ProPedal ein Rädchen.
Hier einmal meine Wunschvorstellung fürs Setup: Ich würde gerne so 20-25% SAG fahren, dazu sollte der Dämpfer natürlich auch auf feinere Schläge ansprechen und trotzdem Reserven für kleinere Drops (~1m) und Sprünge haben. Ist es möglich das zu verwirklichen?

Wenn mir jemand ein paar Angaben zu den Drücken in Haupt- und Boostkammer, wie ich Bottom-Out und Zugstufe einstellen sollte und ob ich immer mit voller ProPedal Funktion fahren sollte, machen könnte, wäre ich sehr dankbar.  


MfG Tilman alias Numsi


----------



## Numsi (2. April 2008)

Muss leider nen neuen Post eröffnet, da ich die Edit Funktion entweder nicht nutzen kann, oder den Button nich finde...

Habe noch eine Frage und zwar gibt es irgendeinen Trick, wie man den Druckverlust beim Abschrauben der Pumpe vermindern, bzw komplett vermeiden kann? bei mir sind es bis zu 50 psi die verloren gehen...  

Danke im Vorraus für Antworten auf meine Fragen.


MfG


----------



## Radical_53 (2. April 2008)

http://reset-racing.de/reset/luft_index.htm

Schau da mal nach dem Airport von denen. Damit sollte gar keine Luft verloren gehen.


----------



## Numsi (2. April 2008)

Danke für den Link, werd ich mir dann wohl mal bestellen müssen.

Kannst du mir vielleicht auch noch bezüglich meines ersten Posts weiterhelfen?  

Gute Nacht


----------



## Radical_53 (2. April 2008)

Ne, das leider nicht. Ich hab den DHX verkauft, als ich mein SXC bekommen hab. Ich hatte noch einen RP23 hier, bei dem mir die Features gut gefielen und den ich dann auf den Rahmen und meinen Fahrstil hin hab "tunen" lassen. Mit dem hab ich daher diese Probleme nicht.
Ansonsten -> Pumpe und Papier/Stift mitnehmen, eine selektive, kurze Strecke wählen und die mit verschiedenen Einstellungen abfahren, Notizen machen. 
Grober Tipp: Ich fahre das SXC mit mehr Sag. Also eher mal mehr probieren und schauen, ob es durchschlägt. Wenn's das dann mal an einer Ecke macht, erstmal mit einem Tick mehr Progression (großes blaues Rad am AB) bzw. je nachdem mehr Luft in der Progressions-Kammer (Ventil am AB) ausprobieren. 
Zugstufe halt immer nach Strecke und Witterung nach Geschmack einstellen. Wenn man merkt daß es sehr holprig läuft, Zugstufe ein wenig öffnen, wenn's zu zappelig wird die Zugstufe weiter schließen.
Am Besten erschließt sich das Einem halt beim Fahren. Das perfekte Setup gibt's eh nicht, das müßte man für jede Strecke und jede Witterung neu einstellen.


----------



## JoeDesperado (2. April 2008)

ich fahre den DHX (5.0) bei 82kg mit 120-130psi in der boost-kammer, bottom-out ganz herausgedreht, 15mm sag, und bin derzeit ganz zufrieden - aber optimal wird's sowieso nie, dazu macht mir das tuning viel zu viel spaß!


----------



## JoeDesperado (3. April 2008)

achja, übrigens:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (3. April 2008)

*Das sieht ja mal sehr schick aus    *

*Bin auf einen Fahrbericht gespannt , wie sich das Bike mit der 66er fährt .*


----------



## Radical_53 (3. April 2008)

@joe: Was mir gerade auffällt -> bei deinem Rahmen fehlen scheinbar genau dieselben Sticker wie sie bei meinem fehlten! Kein Special Edition Headbadge, die 2 Maple Leaf's in rund am Oberrohr sind auch nicht drauf. Interessant...


----------



## LautSprecher (3. April 2008)

Hey,
sieht echt gut aus  . Was ich allerdigns noch intressanter finde ist dein Kettenstrebenschutz! Was ist das den für einer? 
lg Robin

PS: Fahrbericht + neues Gewicht würd mich auch intressieren


----------



## *iceman* (3. April 2008)

Hi

Bin knapp 1,85m groß und hab 'ne Schrittlänge von gut 83cm (alles ohne Schuhe), hab also nicht grad lange Beine wenn man sich sonst die Angaben so anschaut ;-) ...

Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr denn vorschlagen?


----------



## JoeDesperado (3. April 2008)

@Radical_53: ist mir auch schon aufgefallen! lästig, sowas. andererseits dann noch einzigartiger  

@Lautsprecher:
da muss ich heute nach der ersten echten ausfahrt mal nachschauen. das rot trifft das des rahmens ziemlich genau! @gewicht: gute frage, 15,5kg? bald kommen die big betties, die werd ich dann tubeless fahren und somit etwas an gewicht sparen. 

@*iceman*: mMn 18"


----------



## Radical_53 (3. April 2008)

Auch wieder wahr  Ich hab vor 2 Tagen, nachdem ich das Rad jetzt seit einem Jahr habe  , die fehlenden Decals von meinem Händler bekommen. War recht froh, daß er mir die noch organisieren konnte.


----------



## JoeDesperado (3. April 2008)

nur sind die dann ja nicht überlackiert?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. April 2008)

oh jaaa sehr schön.
An der Gabel wirst du deinen Spaß haben. Die arbeitet echt gut
Cu


----------



## LautSprecher (3. April 2008)

Bei mir war die "Schweißerplakette" auch nicht überlackiert. Da ist jetzt die Unterschrift runter  . Aber nochmal zum Bike, würd es mir immer wieder kaufen! Jeden Cent wert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (3. April 2008)

@joe: Das Headbadge nicht, ist ja aus Metall. Die an der Seite... keine Idee. Mag sein daß sie "normal" überlackiert wären, Schriftzüge sind ja unter Klarlack. Aber die kleben nun auch so


----------



## ribisl (3. April 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Bei mir war die "Schweißerplakette" auch nicht überlackiert. Da ist jetzt die Unterschrift runter  .



...die ist doch nie überlackiert - dachte ich zumindest. Die Unterschrift auf meinem CULT hat nicht mal 1 Monat gehalten.....


----------



## Radical_53 (3. April 2008)

An meinem keine 2 Tage. Rad zusammengebaut, Rahmen abgewischt, weg war sie...


----------



## *iceman* (3. April 2008)

Echt 18"?
Hätte auf 19" getippt, da ich ja mit kürzeren Beinen eigentlich 'nen längeren Oberkörper haben müsste.


----------



## ribisl (3. April 2008)

mMn 19"


----------



## Jako (3. April 2008)

hi, ich bin 1,83 mit einem 89er schritt und fahre ein 19" mit einem 90er vorbau. von der länge her passt das bike perfekt, die sattelstütze muß aber sehr weit raus deshalb ginge bei mir gar kein 18"..... also ich würde dir ein 19" empfehlen..... ausser du möchtest "nur" ein funbike zum bergabtrailen. gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (3. April 2008)

@LautSprecher: der kettenstrebenschutz ist von planetX, hab grad nachgesehen.


----------



## Radical_53 (3. April 2008)

Hm. Irgendwie fall ich was die Größe angeht immer wieder aus dem Raster 
Bei 1,92 fahre ich einen 18er, der jedoch so schon eine leichte Sattelüberhöhung hat (wobei ich beim Vorbau keine Spacer fahre, find ich scheusslich). Für mich fährt sich's so sehr gut, genau richtig quasi mit einem 75er Vorbau. 
Kürzer bin ich schon mal bei einem älteren Rad gefahren, war auch ein 18er aber mit sehr kurzem Oberrohr. Auch das ging, ging aber quasi gar nicht bergauf. Längeres Oberrohr hatte ich bei meinem letzten Fully und mochte es auf Dauer nicht.
Am Besten ist immer noch eine Probefahrt.


----------



## Numsi (3. April 2008)

Mahlzeit die Herren!

Also, dass es das perfekte Setup nicht gibt ist mir klar, jedoch fahre ich momentan häufig im selben Gelände, deshalb kann ich es gut darauf abstimmen.
Grundsätzlich gefällt es mir auch besser etwas mehr SAG zu fahren, nur ist mir (da das Setup nich ganz ausgereift war) deshalb letztens bei nem etwas härteren Sprung der Dämpfer durchgeschlagen.
Ich werde wohl einfach rumprobieren müssen, hoffe nur, dass die Schrauben den ständigen Ein- und Ausbau ohne großen Schaden überstehen.  

Wenn ich Zeit hab werde ich mal ein Bild reinstellen von meinem kanadischen Schätzchen.  


MfG Numsi


----------



## LautSprecher (3. April 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> @LautSprecher: der kettenstrebenschutz ist von planetX, hab grad nachgesehen.



Prima, Danke 

Edit: Hat evt. jmd ne 5rot am Slayer?  Würd das ganz gern mal sehen, find dat Ding sehr intressant!

Edit²: Änderungen stehen auch bei mir an. Werde später mal wieder eine Teileliste reinstellen.


----------



## JoeDesperado (4. April 2008)

nach einer 1 1/2 stündigen tour heute muss ich sagen: die 66 bügelt ausnahmslos *alles* weg, wirklich sensationell!  
ich hätte nicht erwartet, dass der unterschied so deutlich zu spüren ist. die hohe steifigkeit gibt auch mehr sicherheit, eh klar, aber vor allem auf einem langen wurzelteppich (mehr als nur armdicke trümmer), der fixer bestandteil der abfahrt ist, hab ich's heut so richtig krachen lassen können. mit der AM 1 SL war das immer eine harakiri-aktion kurz vor dem abflug, weil die arme einfach ab einer gewissen geschwindigkeit völlig überfordert war. die 66 frisst sowas zum frühstück 
ich bezeichne mich (leider) schon fast als materialfetischisten, aber es passiert nur selten, dass mir ein anbauteil fast freudentränen in die augen treiben kann   

achja, das leidige bergauf-thema darf natürlich nicht fehlen: mit 140mm geht das SXC bei einer (lt. verkehrsschild) 27% steigung noch ganz gut, die front wird nur selten "zu leicht", also kein problem soweit.


----------



## LautSprecher (4. April 2008)

Hört sich doch gut an, denkst du manchmal das wegen den 180/150mm irgendetwas unstimmig wirkt?


----------



## JoeDesperado (4. April 2008)

gute frage! ich hab mir vorgenommen darauf zu achten, mir wäre aber nichts aufgefallen (aber das war ja auch nur die erste ausfahrt). ich glaub dadurch, dass der hinterbau so bereitwillig viel federweg zur verfügung stellt, passt eine gabel, die das auch gern tut (ich fahr die 66 ja recht weich, da ich nicht großartig durch die gegend droppe), ganz gut dazu. 
ich bin in der beziehung aber sowieso ein gebrandmarktes kind - meine beiden fullies vor dem SXC hatten auch vorn immer 2-3cm mehr FW als hinten, damit fühl ich mich einfach wohler.


----------



## LautSprecher (4. April 2008)

Okee, du fährst auch hinten eine starke Endprogression oder?


----------



## JoeDesperado (4. April 2008)

120-130psi im piggy back, dafür das volumen nicht großartig verringert - aber so oft wie ich am setup rumtüftle, wird sich das alles sicher bald wieder ändern...


----------



## Radical_53 (4. April 2008)

Wobei man die 150mm mit ein wenig Ironie sehen muß -> weiß nicht mehr welche Zeitung das war, aber da wurden mein ich 170mm gemessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LautSprecher (5. April 2008)

Sattel	WTB -> SDG Bel-Air RL weiss
Pedale	no.name -> NC-17 Plattform Pedale Magnesium S-Pro
Züge/Leitungen	gedichtete -> Nokon Rot.
Vorbau	Race Face Deus XC 31.8 -> Syntace F119 70mm (Alternativen?)
Lenker	Race Face Deus SL 31.8 -> Syncros Bulk Alu 31,8 weiss (wird zwar schwerer aber optisch ein Aufschwung.)
Sattelstützenklemme ? -> Tune Würger
Felgen DT Swiss 5.1d -> ZTR Flow 32-Loch
Reifen Conti MK 2,4 -> HR: Nobby 2,35 VR: Nobby 2,35

Damit sollte man recht günstig auf ~13,5kg, eher weniger kommen


----------



## Radical_53 (5. April 2008)

Statt Nokons kannst du auch Alligator I-Link benutzen. Die halten die "Rundungen" wie man sie verlegt und sie sind etwas leichter und einfacher zu verbauen. 
Nobby Nic gibt's entweder in 2.25 oder in 2.4, aber nicht in 2.35


----------



## LautSprecher (5. April 2008)

Passt 2,4 hinten rein? Btw: Die Nokons liegen hier schon rum


----------



## Radical_53 (5. April 2008)

Sicher paßt 2.4 hinten rein  Ich hatte jetzt schon diverse 2.4er am Hinterrad, kein Problem soweit. Nobby Nic sowieso nicht, Racing Ralph auch nicht (ist ein Tick breiter als der Nobby), Mountain King 2.4 ebenso nicht. Weder auf den 21mm breiten Felgen, noch auf den 23mm breiten Flows.


----------



## JoeDesperado (5. April 2008)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> @joe: Was mir gerade auffällt -> bei deinem Rahmen fehlen scheinbar genau dieselben Sticker wie sie bei meinem fehlten! Kein Special Edition Headbadge, die 2 Maple Leaf's in rund am Oberrohr sind auch nicht drauf. Interessant...



dazu ist mir gerade was aufgefallen: LautSprechers slayer team (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/47475#comment-30251) schaut (bis auf den team-schriftzug) auch so aus! lässt sich da ein zusammenhang erkennen?








nein!


----------



## LautSprecher (5. April 2008)

Noch was dazu, hab grad geschaut, Der Slayer Team-Schriftzug fühlt sich nicht überlackiert an oder nur dünn. Vlt. alles die gleichen Rahmen mit anderen Aufklebern


----------



## Radical_53 (5. April 2008)

Ja, vielleicht waren unsere Rahmen dann schon vorproduzierte Teams, bei denen der Team Sticker weggelassen wurde 
Keine Idee, echt. Aber schräg ist es.


----------



## LautSprecher (5. April 2008)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Ja, vielleicht waren unsere Rahmen dann schon vorproduzierte Teams, bei denen der Team Sticker weggelassen wurde
> Keine Idee, echt. Aber schräg ist es.



 Wie gesagt, hinten bei dem LC2R ist alles schön überlackiert. Der Rocky Mountain Schriftzug auch, nur der "Slayer Team" hat nicht soviel Klarlack abbekommen. Noch was anderes, ist es normal das beim Dämpfer nur 1 Unterlegscheibe bei den Schrauben sind? Oder ist die 1 schon zuviel und einfach "nur" (mal wieder?) Pfusch beim schweißen?


----------



## LautSprecher (5. April 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Okee, du fährst auch hinten eine starke Endprogression oder?



Frage hat sich erledigt. Der erste Post auf der Seite gibt mir die Antwort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (6. April 2008)

Unterleg-Scheibe? Wo? Ich wüßt gerade nicht, wo ich da eine hätte. 
Mit dem Lack oder den Decals hatt ich sonst keine Probleme. Eine kleine Unschönheit am Oberrohr beim weiß, aber sonst echt alles wunderbar. Wäre auch schade gewesen, gerade wenn man einen Rahmen in einer speziellen Version wegen dem Lack kauft, und der dann nix ist... wie doof wäre das


----------



## LautSprecher (6. April 2008)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Unterleg-Scheibe? Wo? Ich wüßt gerade nicht, wo ich da eine hätte.
> Mit dem Lack oder den Decals hatt ich sonst keine Probleme. Eine kleine Unschönheit am Oberrohr beim weiß, aber sonst echt alles wunderbar. Wäre auch schade gewesen, gerade wenn man einen Rahmen in einer speziellen Version wegen dem Lack kauft, und der dann nix ist... wie doof wäre das



Also ich finde es ja schon ganz komisch wenn man eine "Sonderversion" rausbringt, die im nächsten Modelljahr für 300 weniger zu haben ist. Lustig, ich hab auf der Seite wo die Schrauben reinkommen jeweils 1 Unterlegscheibe. Heißt das etwa auch schief geschweißt?


----------



## JoeDesperado (8. April 2008)

wie versprochen die fotos mit der big betty im hinterbau, LRS = crossmax SX:









der abstand dürfte reichen, zumal ich sämtliche streben mit schutzfolie abgeklebt hab.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. April 2008)

Ja seh ich auch so. wie gesagt auf ner Single Track Felge sah des dann deutlich dichter aus. 

Thx


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. April 2008)

Hast du keine Probleme in schnellen Kurven?
Bei mir sieht der Abstand änlich aus, allerdings verwindet sich der Kram so stark, dass der Reifen an die Schwinge kommt.
Vor allem, wenn ich mit ordentlich Druck durch einen schnellen Anlieger fahre.


----------



## JoeDesperado (9. April 2008)

ich hab die BB seit der montage noch keine 10 meter bewegt, kann dir also dazu noch nichts sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. April 2008)

Na dass kann ich verstehen.
Bei ist auch immer noch alles weiß.


----------



## *iceman* (9. April 2008)

Sagt mal, wie bewegt ihr eure Slayer eigentlich so? Also wie hart nehmt ihr sie ran.

Mich würde mal interessieren wieviel Missbrauch der Rahmen so aushält. Wie siehts mit Sprüngen und Drops aus? Schon von irgendwelchen Brüchen gehört?

Die kanadischen Bikes haben ja den Ruf eher robust zu sein und ich hab gelesen, dass das SXC von den RM Teamridern auch als Slopestyle-Bike eingesetzt wurde, also müsste es doch eigentlich richtig was vertragen auch wenn es sich  Super *Cross Country*  schimpft, oder?


----------



## bestmove (9. April 2008)

Ich denke ich habs ganz ordentlich auf Trails (u.a.601er) rangenommen, Spünge bis 1m waren auch dabei ... allerdings kein Bikepark. Der Frame hat nicht eine Schwäche gezeigt, außer die Carbonstreben waren ordentlich zerkratzt vom Geröll. Auf Dauer kann das nicht gut gehen, mein ich ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. April 2008)

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist Rob J mit dem Teil fast alles gefahren.

- Der Rohrsatz ist von Easton.
- Die Verbindungsstellen werden vorbildlich vorgefräst bevor die teile verschweißt werden. (Wenn man ins Tretlager schaut, sieht man keine zu geschweißte Fuge)
- Auch im Steuerrohr ist keine Naht durchgeschweißt.
- Es hat keine Verstärkungsbleche (RM hält die Dinger für unnötig, ich auch)
- Die Carbonschwinge hält, wird aber von Steinen gemartert

Ein Rahmenbruch ist mir nicht bekannt, auch keine Rückrufaktion.
Im Übrigen ist der Service sehr gut und schnell.

Habe auch noch ein anderes Slayer 2003. Es ist filigraner. Hatte niemals Probleme mit dem Rahmen (Gardasee, Finale Ligure, mehrer Alpenüberquerungen, Bikepark Leogang usw.)


----------



## JoeDesperado (9. April 2008)

gute frage! ich fahr damit touren mit halbwegs anspruchsvollen, oft sehr schnellen abfahrten, auf denen ich schon mal den einen oder anderen kleinen (< 2m weit, bis 1m hoch) sprung (allerdings nie ins flache!) mitnehme. wenn alles klappt werde ich das gute stück im sommer mal in leogang den berg runter prügeln, großartig irgendwo runterdroppen trau ich mich aber sowieso nicht 
die bezeichnung "super cross country" find ich total daneben, v.a. im ami-forum mtbr.com lassen sich viele davon abschrecken (aber das hat wohl auch etwas mit einer gewissen amerikanischen grundnaivität zu tun ).


----------



## LautSprecher (9. April 2008)

Hey,
Ich fahr primär damit Touren jeder Länge ohne Probleme und jeder Härte. Also diverse Drops (höchster war 1,5m), Sprünge (eig. nehm ich alles mit was auf dem Weg ist  ) und natürlich auch mal ein Sturz. Bisher hat er gehalten, auch Lackschäden sind nicht sichtbar. Das Slayer macht alles mit, da würd ich mir keine Sorgen machen! 
lg Robin.


----------



## el Lingo (9. April 2008)

Also ich fahre ein Nre Slayer, acuh auf Touren, nur sehen die bei mir anders aus: Sprünge bis 7m, Drops 2m und auch mal tiefere Sprünge in Senken rein, Wurzelteppiche, Anlieger, nimmt es alles gut


----------



## LB Stefan (10. April 2008)

*iceman* schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wie bewegt ihr eure Slayer eigentlich so? Also wie hart nehmt ihr *sie* ran.




Ich finde es interessant dass deins weiblich ist


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. April 2008)

die Metzgerin!


----------



## *iceman* (10. April 2008)

Ne ich hab leider noch garkeins, das *sie* war Mehrzahl  .

Das klingt ja soweit sehr sehr gut, muss man sich also keine Sorgen machen. Aber wie Rocky das Ding anbietet ist schon etwas irreführend. Scheint dann aber eher Marketing zu sein um es klarer gegen die fetteren Kollegen abzugrenzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LautSprecher (10. April 2008)

Hallo,
Mal so btw. wie das ganze mit weißer Gabel aussehen würde, bin noch nicht dazu gekommen das Teil zum Lackierer zu geben  Und noch misst das Slayer die roten Nokons. Falls nächste Woche das Wetter mies wird lass ich es machen, weil am Wochende soll es ja richtig schön werden  







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. April 2008)

Wenn du das vom Wetter abhängig machst, kannst du das komplette Bike mit allen Anbauteilen lackieren lassen................
Toller Frühling!


----------



## LautSprecher (13. April 2008)

Iwo,
gestern war doch gutes Wetter  Ausfahrt hat sich echt gelohnt, feinste Trails dabei, halt n´bissle matschig. Slayer hat sich bewährt! Genial, ich würds nie wieder hergeben.  
Nur die Reifen werden schnellstmöglich geändert  Auf´m letzen Trail war das ne Rutschpartie, ohja der Abrund war nah


----------



## JoeDesperado (13. April 2008)

das glaub ich gern - muddy mary drauf, und ab geht die post (allerdings nur bergab)!


----------



## vertextsc (13. April 2008)

So habe meine Gabel von Toxoholics lackieren lassen.


----------



## JoeDesperado (13. April 2008)

hmm, das weiß der gabel wirkt auf dem mini-foto etwas heller als das des rahmens, kann aber auch täuschen. fährst du hinten auch eine big betty? ohne platznot?


----------



## vertextsc (13. April 2008)

Tatsächlich ist das Weiß etwas heller, aber nach ein paar mal fahren sieht das bestimmt auch wieder anders aus. Hab hinten auch eine Big Betty drauf und passt im Gegensatz zum Maxxis Minion 2.5" sehr gut in den Hinterbau.


----------



## LautSprecher (13. April 2008)

@ Joe: Fährt sicher der MM wirklich so schwer? Hät doch ganz gern nen leichtlaufenden Reifen!


----------



## JoeDesperado (13. April 2008)

nein, die MM läuft für den tollen grip schon sehr gut, da musst du dir keine sorgen machen. v.a. in kombination mit einem schnellen hinterreifen (nobby nic, die big betty läuft aber auch erstaunlich leicht!) merkt man nur auf asphalt den leicht erhöhten rollwiderstand. überhaupt merk ich den RW viel stärker als das gewicht, darum ist mir seit jeher ein gut rollender reifen wichtiger als ein gewichtswunder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (13. April 2008)

Habe seit 2 tagen den MM hinten drauf (vorne kommt noch)
Rollwiderstand ist schwer zu geurteilen.
Auf jeden fall hört und spürt man die neuen scharfkantigen Stollen auf dem Asphalt.
Aber da hat das Slayer sowieso nix verloren......


----------



## Numsi (14. April 2008)

Mahlzeit,

ich habe an meinem Slayer SXC eine XT-Kurbelgarnitur in der "großen" Ausführung verbaut, also 26-36-48, könnte diese die Ursache für das ewige Knacken meiner Schaltung sein? Ich habe erst die HR Nabe verdächtigt, jedoch läuft die bei nem Kollegen einwandfrei. Neue Kette hilft auch nicht, das Schaltwerk schaltet völlig normal, Kassette ist nahezu gratfrei. Wäre es möglich, dass sich der Rahmen einfach nich mit den großen Kettenblättern versteht?  

Irgendwer ne Idee?


MfG Numsi


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. April 2008)

Mal überprüft, ob ein Kettenglied fest ist?
Pedale OK?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. April 2008)

Hat mal jemand von euch den schwarzen Kunststoffdeckel auf dem Rohrstummel (wo der Umwerfer befestigt wird) abgenommen?
Da kann man prima Goldfische drin halten!
Wenn das Wasser und der Dreck dann draußen ist, kann man die Achse schwimmen sehen.
Tolle Konstruktion...............


----------



## Radical_53 (14. April 2008)

Ging der denn gut raus bei dir? Ich wollt den schon ein paar Mal rausnehmen, einfach um zu wissen was genau drunter ist, aber meiner ist da gut fest...


----------



## Numsi (14. April 2008)

Ja habe ich, bei der alten saß kein Glied fest oder war schwergängig und auch an der neuen is nix dran. Pedale sollten in Ordnung sein, sind alles Neuteile und das Gewinde hab ich auch schon gefettet.
Das Ganze muss mit dem Antrieb zu tun haben, denn wenn dieses Knacken zu hören ist, verlier ich kurz den Pedaldruck, als ob die Kette durchrutscht oder so. Deshalb denk ich auch es liegt an der Kurbel bzw. an den Blättern.

Hoffe auf weitere Hilfestellung.  


Gruß Numsi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (15. April 2008)

Mhm also was ich dazu noch sagen kann ist, dass wenn du unterschiedlich verschlissene Komponenten fährst (Kette: Ritzel) Kann es sein dass die alte geweitete Kette die Ritzel in nen anderen "Abstand" (ich weiß nicht wie ichs genauer schreiben könnt) eingeschliffen hat. Also die Kettenglieder weiten sich und dadurch werden die Ritzel auf nen weiteren Abstand eingeschliffen. Wenn du nun ne neue Kette aufziehst ist der Abstand der einzelnen Glieder zueinander wieder enger. d.h übertrieben gesprochen greifen die Ritzeln dann nur an einem Zahn und da kann die kette dann kurz vor verlassen des ritzels überspringen. 

Ich hoff es ist irgendwie verständlich. Sorry ist noch früh am Morgen und mein Kaffee ist noch fast ganz voll 

Wenn du also neue Kettenblätter + Kette hast würd ich mir mal die Kassette näher ansehen. Auch wenn diese dann noch "gut" aussieht kann dennoch diese anders eingeschliffen sein. Dieses halbe zehntel sieht man aber nicht.

Achja alle Angaben ohne Gewähr!


----------



## LB Stefan (15. April 2008)

Edit:

Knackts denn in jedem Gang? 

Knackts nur bei stärkeren Pedaldruck oder auch schon nahezu im Leerlauf?


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2008)

Wenn man etwas mit dem Fingernagel fummelt kann man die Kappe leicht abziegen.
Ist mit kleinen Klemmhäckchen versehen.(so wie der Schutzdeckel auf einem Sattelrohr bei manchen neuen Rahmen)


----------



## Radical_53 (15. April 2008)

Hm, ok. Dann schaue ich mir das nochmal an. Wenn du so weiter machst kannst du noch bei Rocky in der Q&A anfangen


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2008)

Na eigentlich dachte ich, dass man bei Rocky vernünftige Konstrukteure hat.
Habe jetzt schon so einige Enttäuschungen am SXC gehabt.
Wenn Rocky nächstes Jahr alle Bikes in Fernost schweißen lässt, werde ich wohl umsteigen.


----------



## subdiver (15. April 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Wenn Rocky nächstes Jahr alle Bikes in Fernost schweißen lässt, werde ich wohl umsteigen.



Das wird ja hier immer wieder behauptet, 
wobei es bislang nicht bestätigt wurde.  

Wenn es aber so kommen sollte, werde ich mich (wie Du) 
von Rocky abwenden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2008)

http://tino77.simpleblog.org/18848/


----------



## JoeDesperado (15. April 2008)

na dann: ein hoch auf unsere original kanadischen sxcs, deren wiederverkaufswert in zukunft wohl ein bisschen steigen wird.


----------



## LautSprecher (15. April 2008)

Traurig ist das schon..Aber warum? So wenig können die an einem 2.500  Rahmen doch nicht verdienen.. 

Traurig ist auch die Geschichte mit meiner Gabel, Termin abgesagt! Werd das Teil nun doch von Toxo lacken lassen  

Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2008)

Das hoffe ich.

Hatte auch mal Kontakt mit RobJ.
Er und andere Fahrer haben die Anlenkung des SXC Dämpfer schon während der Entwicklungsphase bemängelt.
Allerdings wollte man darauf bei Rocky nicht eingehen.

Schade, etwas mehr Progression hatte dem Teil gut getan.

Jetzt müssen wird den Dämpfer schon mit ordentlich Druck fahren damit das Fahrwerk harmoniert.
Dadurch leidet dann das Ansprechverhalten und der Sag.

Hatte mir von dem Fahrwerk mehr versprochen, schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Numsi (15. April 2008)

@ LB Stefan:

Ja es knackt in jedem Gang und auf jedem Blatt. Bei geringem Pedaldruck sind nur ganz selten einzelne "Knacks" zu hören, die man in den Pedalen kaum spürt. Wenn ich nun aber mal richtig reintreten will, egal ob aus dem Stand oder während der Fahrt, kracht es ziemlich laut und der Pedaldruck fällt kurz ab. Wie gesagt, bei mir is ja alles noch fast nagelneu auch die Kassette, das Bike ist bisher so ca 150 km bewegt worden. Hab die Kettenblätter auch schon teilweise von Grat befreit, obwohl auch da nur wenig bis garnichts dran war. Deshalb kann es eigentlich nicht an verschlissenen Teilen liegen, sondern irgendwas ist da grundsätzlich nich im Lot, ich weiß nur noch nicht was, obwohls ja eigentlich nurnoch mit der Kurbel zu tun haben kann.

MfG Numsi


----------



## JoeDesperado (15. April 2008)

@RockyRider66: schon mal daran gedacht, den DHX zum tuning zu motopitkan zu schicken? die sollten sich der probleme annehmen können.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2008)

Ja, hatte mit denen schon Kontakt.
Auch mit anderen Tunern.
Der DHX sei nur schwer und minimal zu tunen, anders als ein Float.
Eine kleinere Luftkammer könnte Abhilfe schaffen, aber woher nehmen?


----------



## JoeDesperado (15. April 2008)

man kann das kammervolumen durch entsprechende einlagen an der kammerinnenseite reduzieren. irgendwo hier hab ich doch mal einen link samt anleitung gepostet...?


----------



## rocsam (15. April 2008)

...edit..


----------



## Radical_53 (15. April 2008)

@rocky: Sollte ein original Fox Ersatzteil sein. Mein Float kommt z.b. bei großem Hub direkt mit großer Kammer. Die kleine Kammer ist ein E-Teil und paßt wohl auch beim DHX Air. 
Ich hab mit dem Float dank Push so keine Probleme. Fahre zwar an sich mehr Sag als ich anfangs wollte, aber da es keine Probleme bereitet tut es nicht weh. Schlägt nicht durch, wippt nicht viel, nutzt aber eben durch die Kennlinie so sehr oft sehr viel Federweg. Solang's halt nicht zum Durchschlagen kommt ist mir das dann recht.


----------



## JoeDesperado (15. April 2008)

das ist bei mir ähnlich - ich nutze viel FW, hab aber nie einen durchschlag. und selbst wenn, dann lässt sich der DHX ja dahingehend wirklich perfekt optimieren!


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. April 2008)

Bei 14mm Sag geht er durch wenn ich mich auf den Sattel fallen lasse.
Kammer 1 Umdrehung zu & 150psi Bigipack


----------



## Radical_53 (16. April 2008)

Durch heißt Durchschlag? Bei 57mm Hub komme ich auf gewiß 20mm Sag und habe da definitiv keine Probleme mit Durchschlägen. Hauptkammer bei meinem Gewicht mit 210psi befüllt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (16. April 2008)

bei welchem fahrergewicht? 
ich kann's zwar gerade nicht ausprobieren, aber wenn ich (82kg, ca 185psi hauptkammer, über 15mm sag, 120psi piggyback und bottom out minimal zu) mich auf den sattel fallen lasse, bleibt noch deutlich hub über, also sicher mehr als 5mm.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. April 2008)

2008er dhx
70kg nackisch
160psi Hauptkammer
14mm sag
1 Umdrechung Bottom out
170psi Piggy Pack
=> Hochhoppsen, Füsse von den Pedalen und den Hintern volles Brot auf den Sattel fallen lassen.
Dämpfer geht bis Anschlag


----------



## JoeDesperado (16. April 2008)

komisch, bei mir sicher nicht! aber für solche fälle kannst du ja das bottom out (voll) reindrehen, im gegenzug aber auch den druck im piggy back verringern.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. April 2008)

werde mal noch etwas probieren


----------



## Radical_53 (16. April 2008)

@joe: Bei mir sind das 95kg Fahrer + dann noch Ausrüstung dazu, wobei ich die noch nicht gewogen habe  Kommt am Ende sicher auch nochmal auf 5kg für Klamotten, speziell wenn der Camelbak noch gut gefüllt ist und die Schoner dabei sind


----------



## Numsi (17. April 2008)

Habe gestern endlich die Ursache für das ewige Knacken gefunden und ich traus mich fast nich zu sagen... Nach fast einem Monat Fehlerquellensuche war es ein minimal verbogenes Schaltauge   Woher das kam bleibt mir ein Rätsel, obwohls für sonen kleinen Schlag wahrscheinlich keinen großen Unfall brauch...
Naja nu kann ich mich endlich wieder meinem Dämpfer-Setup zuwenden.  


MfG Numsi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LautSprecher (17. April 2008)

Hey,
das Rocky nicht mehr in Kanada schweißt ist ein Gerücht! Heute von Frank bestätigt. Nur die Flatlines werden ebenfalls nach Taiwan verlagert.
Gruß Robin


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. April 2008)

Flatline & Hardtails in Taiwan.
Was bleibt dann noch?
Nur noch die Auslaufmodelle?
Bin es mal gespannt.


----------



## JoeDesperado (18. April 2008)

mal was anderes: hat jemand schon mal einen anderen dämpfer als dhx oder rp23 im SXC probiert? rocco tst, dt 210 o.ä.?


----------



## LautSprecher (18. April 2008)

Ein rp23 hat doch Radical, Frank hat mal nen EVX 200 (stimmt das so?) von DT verbaut, zur Funktion kann ich nix sagen. Der Rob-J Slayer Rahmen hat ja auch einen Roco drin gehabt. 
Wie seit ihr den mit euer Fox zufrieden? Hab nun schon x-Setups probiert..aber keins passt! Entweder zu hart, zu weich oder einfach nur unstimmig. Das hohe Losbrechmoment bekomm ich auch nicht weg..hat jmd. eine Lösung? Evt. doch Motopiktan? Wollte mir schon eine Wotan bestellen oä. bestellen. So ist das Ding fast unfahrbar.
Gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. April 2008)

Das abstimmen ist so eine Sache.
Im SXC 50 ist ein RP23 verbaut.
Habe nur einmal auf einem gesessen.
Der Dämpfer kam mir geeigneter vor.
Hier stimmten Sag und Endprogression.

Der dhx scheint weniger geeignet.
Bin derzeit so weit, dass ich zuerst die Gabel abgestimmt habe.
Dann 1 Umdrehung Boost und 170psi PiggyPack.

Anschließend den Druck in der Hauptkammer in 10 psi Schritten angepasst.
Dabei bin ich stehend auf dem Bike gerollt, (Schwerpunkt zentrisch) und dann mit dem Körpergewicht eingefedert.
Habe solange den Druck geändert, bis dass die Federung hinten und vorne gleichmäßig eingefedert ist.
Dabei machen 10 psi schon einiges aus.

Der Sag wird dadurch etwas kleiner, schade.
Der Endanschlag ist für schnelle Trails mit kleinen Sprüngen gerade noch so OK.
Zum Droppen leider zu schwach.

Ich denke, wir können laaannnggge am Hinterbau probieren.
Durch die misslungene Anlenkung wird er nie so funktionieren wie man es erwarten kann.

Die gleiche Info habe ich auch von RobJ.
Er meinte, es sei mit einem Stahldämpfer etwas besser.
Die Anlenkung sein degressiv.
dadurch falle der Hinterbau in ein Loch, aus dem er kaum wieder raus kommt.
Das deckt sich mit unseren Erfahrungen.
Die Fahrer bei RM hätten bei der Entwicklung oft darauf hingewiesen, die Konstrukteure hätten es aber ignoriert, leider.


----------



## Radical_53 (18. April 2008)

@lautsprecher: Losbrechmoment hinten? Das klingt vielleicht doof, aber das kenne ich so echt nur von vorn! Der Hinterbau arbeitet echt mal mehr als sensibel dank der fein laufenden Lagerung, der Dämpfer geht schon ganz leicht rein wenn ich auf den Sattel drücke (mit der Hand!).

Vorn mußte ich etwas schmunzeln, als ich die letzte Bike gelesen habe. "Hölzern" wurde die 36 da beschrieben, und daß sie erst richtig in Fahrt kommt wenn man ordentlich Gas gibt. Irgendwie eine sehr treffende Beschreibung für das, was ich auch von der Gabel so dachte. Je schneller man wird, desto besser und unauffälliger funktioniert sie.


----------



## LautSprecher (18. April 2008)

Gut, ich hab mich schlecht ausgedrückt! Geht um die Talas R. Bitte um Vergebung


----------



## Radical_53 (18. April 2008)

Du könntest sie so halt mal öffnen und schauen, ob der "Esslöffel" Fox Öl drin ist. Ohne ist die nämlich nochmal fieser im Ansprechen.
Ansonsten hilft Motopitkan da auf jeden Fall, das hatte sich bei mir nach dem "Treatment" deutlich gebessert. Was auch gut ist wäre das "Tauchrohr" Öl von Finish Line. Im Gegensatz zu Motopitkan muß das aber regelmäßig neu aufgetragen werden.
Ansonsten fällt mir da noch nicht viel zu ein, das "perfekte" Setup hab ich bei der Gabel bisher auch noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## LautSprecher (18. April 2008)

Allgemein fühlt sie sich halt wirklich "rau" an. Zieht ihren Federweg nicht durch, sonder ruckelt leicht. Hat aber auch kein Buchsenspiel. Aber ja, öffnen werd ich sie sowieso bald wenn sie zum Lackier muss


----------



## JoeDesperado (18. April 2008)

nochmal eine anleitung zum thema DHX bzw luftvolumen verringern: 
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=182747

das wär doch was, der dämpfer kann dann mit weniger druck gefahren werden und wird zum ende hin progressiver! wer traut sich als erster?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LautSprecher (18. April 2008)

Denkste das sooo wenig sooo viel ausmacht? Ich würde das lieber lassen - die Fox-Teile sind ja auch nicht gerade günstig  
Dann doch lieber nen Zocchi-Dämpfer


----------



## JoeDesperado (18. April 2008)

das macht definitiv was aus, die SXCs mit dem RP23 scheinen ja deutlich besser zu gehen! der gemoddete DHX air hätte dann das gleiche volumen wie ein RP23, hat aber zusätzlich noch die feinen extra-einstellungen...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (19. April 2008)

Hi @ All

Ich habe mir einen 08er Black Ano rausgelassen, nachdem alles andere nicht so richtig hingehauen hat.

Mittlerweile ist das Rad fast komplett aufgebaut, zumindest so weit, dass man sich draufsetzen kann. Mir erscheint der 08er DHX 5.0 Air ebenfalls ein wenig zu degressiv. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass der Dämpfer trotz 14 BAR  komplett durch den Federweg durchgeht. Abhilfe wird wohl echt nur die kleinere Luftkammer vom RP schaffen oder aber ein Coil, der hier auch noch rumliegt...

Bilder vom Rahmen gibts in meiner Gallerie und vom kompletten Bike gibts demnächst Bilder.

Zwecks Rumors etc.: auf meinem ist noch eine Unterschrift usw... leider kein Fingerabdruck-Logo vorne am Steuerrohr... Falls es jemand wissen will...


----------



## Radical_53 (19. April 2008)

Schön leicht, etwa 100g weniger als lackiert wenn ich das richtig sehe!

Mit dem Sticker -> wäre ja nicht das erste Mal daß Rocky einen "vergißt"... die gibt's zumindest in dem Fall mit dem Fingerabdruck aber auch nachzukaufen.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (19. April 2008)

Drecks Browserfehler....

Meine Waage geht aber auch nicht soo genau...
Auf den Sticker ist gesch***en, Gewichtstuning

Ich überlege mir gerade echt, ob ich den Stahlfederdämpfer reinknallen soll...

Habt ihr auch so ein Problem mit dem Piggy-Ventil, wenn der Dämpfer eingebaut ist? Ich komm da nicht ran...

Wie habt ihr eure Carbonsitzstreben geschützt?
Wie habt ihr eure Schaltzüge, gerade bei der Lenkzentrale, verlegt? Ich hasse das, wenn die Züge für Umwerfer und Schaltwerk nicht symmetrisch an den Rahmen antreffen...


----------



## el Lingo (20. April 2008)

Hey Phone, ich hätte da genau das Richtige für Dich, damit Du immer an ALLE VEntile und Einstellmöglichkeiten kommst. Einen X-Fusion Vector DH2+


----------



## Radical_53 (20. April 2008)

@phone: Sitzstrebe würd ich grad innen in dem "Bogen" abkleben, da wirft der Reifen allerhand Mist gegen. 
Züge schaun bei mir so aus:


----------



## LautSprecher (21. April 2008)

Hey phone,
Schwarz stand bei mir auch zur Auswahl. Schwarz ist meine Lieblingsfarbe - hab den Rahmen auch schon letzte Woche aufgebaut gesehen. Ich bin froh das ich gewartet hab. Die Bilder auf Mtbr.news waren toll. Aber in echt ist das Ding zum kotzen. Entschuldige, ist nur meine Meinung. Trotzdem viel Spaß damit!

Edit: Versteh mich nicht falsch, mir sagt er einfach nicht zu. Der Rohrsatz kommt viel zu globig rüber und sieht einfach unspektakulär aus. Freue mich trotzdem auf den Komplettaufbau. Vielleicht änder ich dann meine Meinung.


----------



## Numsi (21. April 2008)

Ich wollte den Rahmen ursprünglich in komplett weiß haben, da der Händler meines Vertrauens jedoch nurnoch die Canuck-Version da hatte, habe ich eben den genommen...  
Im Nachhinein bin ich froh, dass der weiße nich mehr zu haben war, da die Canuck Lackierung einfach nur der Hammer ist. Auf den Fotos bei bikeaction kommt das rot immer so blass rüber, daher hat er mir anfangs nich so zugesagt, als ich den Rahmen dann in den Händen hielt kamen mir fast die Tränen.  

MfG Numsi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (22. April 2008)

So, wollt mal nachdems nun endlich (fast) fertig ist auch n Bild rein stellen. Hab mal meine Rohloff reingebastelt


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (22. April 2008)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Hey Phone, ich hätte da genau das Richtige für Dich, damit Du immer an ALLE VEntile und Einstellmöglichkeiten kommst. Einen X-Fusion Vector DH2+



Du hast aber sicher nur einen 190er rumfliegen, wenn ich mich nicht täusche 
Ich werde schon mein Setup finden, dann brauch ich nicht immer gut an die Ventile kommen müssen, auch habe ich noch einen 200x57 DHX Coil rumliegen, der sich um einiges leichter abstimmen lässt... So als Notoption, falls alle Stricke reissen.

@Radical_53:
Vielen Dank für die Tipps



LautSprecher schrieb:


> Hey phone,
> Schwarz stand bei mir auch zur Auswahl. Schwarz ist meine Lieblingsfarbe - hab den Rahmen auch schon letzte Woche aufgebaut gesehen. Ich bin froh das ich gewartet hab. Die Bilder auf Mtbr.news waren toll. Aber in echt ist das Ding zum kotzen. Entschuldige, ist nur meine Meinung. Trotzdem viel Spaß damit!
> 
> Edit: Versteh mich nicht falsch, mir sagt er einfach nicht zu. Der Rohrsatz kommt viel zu globig rüber und sieht einfach unspektakulär aus. Freue mich trotzdem auf den Komplettaufbau. Vielleicht änder ich dann meine Meinung.



Kein Problem.
Mich hat halt die Eloxierung halt total angemacht! Ich hatte damals das eloxierte BigHit, dann jetzt das Eloxierte Liteville und hat mit Eloxal einfach schon meine Erfahrungen, positive!

Ich hatte mal für 2 Tage ein 2007er SXC 50 im Keller rumstehen. So richtig konnte ich keine Liebesbeziehung zwischen uns beiden aufbauen, da mir das Rad als nagelneu verkauft wurde und letztendlich ein Test- bzw. Vorführrad war. Ich ließ es dann kurzerhand zurückgehen und hab mich schon damals für das 08er SE entschieden...

Die Geschichte mit der Luftkammer auslegen mit Teflonstreifen, danach Luftkammerwechsel vom RP3 bzw. 23 auf den DHX hat der Killer_K hier aus dem Forum auch schon durchgemacht. Er selbst wird sich hier aber wohl kaum zu Wort melden, da er ein Giant Reign X fährt. Die VPP Hinterbauten sind weitaus degressiver als der des SXC, und er war mit seinem "modding" hinterher recht zufrieden.

Ich werde demnächst auch mal in Erwägung ziehen, mir eine kleinere Luftkammer zu besorgen und meinen DHX AIR zu tunen... Ich kenne das durchsacken vom DHX Air auch schon vom Specialized Enduro, dort wars das gleiche! IMHO haben aber eher schwerere Fahrer mit dem DHX Air dieses Problem, so ca. ab 85 Kilo, natürlich bei entsprechender Fahrweise...


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. April 2008)

Schickes Bike! 

Aber 2 Fragen:
1. Wie fährt sich die Rohloff? Meine Bekannten haben alle das schwere Teil wieder ausgebaut. Zuviel ungefederte Masse. Beim Springen unharmonisch.

2. NobbyNic am Endurobike? Habe nach 6 aufgeschlitzten reifen den NN abgeschafft. Keiner war mehr als 25% abgefahren bevor der "Schlitztot" kam.


----------



## Jako (22. April 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> 2. NobbyNic am Endurobike? Habe nach 6 aufgeschlitzten reifen den NN abgeschafft. Keiner war mehr als 25% abgefahren bevor der "Schlitztot" kam.



Das sieht mir aber nach 2.4ern snakeskin aus - die finde ich schon ok auf einer Enduro - ich schwöre allerdings auf 2.35 FA tubeless  Gruß Jako


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. April 2008)

SnakeSkin gabe es zu der zeit noch nicht, hatte immer den normalen 2,4er.

Fahre jetzt den Muddy Mary in 2,35. (vorne weiche Mischung)
Der hat SnakeSkin.
Allerdings ist der Grip nicht mit einem NN zu vergleichen.
Rollwiderstand auf Ashalt sicher schlechter, aber da hat ein Endurobike nix verloren.


----------



## Jako (22. April 2008)

ich vermute das der unterschied zwischen mit und ohne snakeskin genauso groß ist wie beim conti MK protection oder supersonic. der supersonic hat auf einer enduro auch nichts verloren. ich fahre auf jedenfall tubeless weiter, wegem dem möglichen geringeren druck im reifen (ich fahre mit ca. 1,8 bar) ist der gripp einfach einzigartig. auch wenn´s auf der straße etwas schwerer geht - aber da fahre ich auch selten  Gruß Jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (22. April 2008)

Hab die Rohloff jetzt auch am Stinky seit gut 2 Jahren und bin dieses Mehrgewicht (ungefedert) gewöhnt. Auch kann ich nichts nachteiliges über den subjektiv schlechteren Wirkungsgrad sagen. Bei mir läuft sie recht ordentlich.   Alles im allen fährts sichs echt gut mit rohloff!

Zum Nobby Nic. Ja viele sagen dass er evtl nicht lang halten wird. Ich kann bisher nichts zu sagen da ich ihn erst seit ca 3 richtigen Endurotouren drauf habe. Hab mir schon mal nen Fat Albert besorgt oder alterntiv nen minion. Der ist aber in der nicht xc variante doch etwas zu heavy.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. April 2008)

Ach ja, den Muddy Mary fahre ich in der Schlauchversion, aber ohne Schlauch (Dichtmilch).
Vorne 1,7bar, hinten 1,9bar.


----------



## bestmove (22. April 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> So, wollt mal nachdems nun endlich (fast) fertig ist auch n Bild rein stellen. Hab mal meine Rohloff reingebastelt



Sehr schön geworden, gefällt mir  Was bringt es auf die Waage, hast du ne Hausnummer?

@Rocky
Wie macht sich der Muddy Mary ... wollte ihn als "Schlammreifen" fahren.


----------



## Radical_53 (22. April 2008)

@jako: Mag sein daß die Varianten ähnlich weit voneinander entfernt sind, aber ein normaler Nobby Nic ist deutlich haltbarer als ein MK SS. Und selbst die Protection Variante vom MK kommt gerade so auf den Durchschlags-Schutz des normalen NN. Bei den Supersonic würd ich in den großen Breiten sogar soweit gehen, zu sagen daß die an keinem Mountain-Bike was zu suchen haben. Die sind dünner als z.B. Maxxis Flyweight (wer ihn nicht kennt, ein 330g 1,95er XC Reifen).


----------



## Jako (22. April 2008)

hi radical, meine meinung zum MK ss kennst Du ja , man habe ich geflucht als am berg vorne und hinten gleichzeitig platt war und kurze zeit später noch ein schlauch hin war.... ich bin übrigens ein fan vom NN das war vorher nicht negativ gemeind - auf meinem stahlroß fahre ich auch NN 2.25 evo - super reifen  gruß jako


----------



## Radical_53 (22. April 2008)

Ja, irgendwo her kenne ich das  Dem MK SS verdanke ich insgesamt grob 20km Fußmarsch, das hat mir dann gereicht. Das was ich mit ihm gemacht hab muß jeder Mountainbike-Reifen abkönnen, sowas geht echt kein Stück. 
Beim Nobby kann man halt auch geteilter Meinung sein, ich mag ihn, weiß aber auch daß es keine eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt 
Nur ist eben selbst der normale Nobby bei weitem nicht so empfindlich wie der MK SS. Selbst der alte Racing Ralph ist deutlich widerstandsfähiger, trotzdem er nicht viel schwerer ist. Hat halt nicht den Grip, aber dafür muß man nicht so viel laufen  
Muddy Mary wollt ich bald aber unbedingt mal probieren.


----------



## Jako (22. April 2008)

.....ich hatte einen ersatzschlauch, mein freund auch einen, 5 min. später habe ich dann versucht zu flicken  was im dunkeln mit kalten fingern und snakebit nicht funktioniert hat - für mich waren es zum glück nur ca. 3km fußmarsch bergab  den muddy mary probiere ich auch als nächstes - was meinst du, tubeless oder ohne mit milch?


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. April 2008)

Muddy Mary ist recht stabil aufgebaut.
Mit Dichtmilch absolut OK.

Weiche Mischung: Rollt eher "rückwärts" und hat enormen Verschleis. Der Grip ist dafür genial!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (22. April 2008)

Hi,
nach mal ein kleiner Erfahrungsbericht zum Thema "Dämpfer"
Ich habe meinen Fox RP3 in meinem normalen Slayer vor ein paar Wochen gegen einen Roco 3PL getauscht.
Luftvolumen ist größer. Ich kann ihn mit weniger Druck fahren. Er ist meiner Meinung nach noch besser im Ansprechverhalten und wird auch progressiver.
Wies mit dem großen Roco Air mit Ausgleihsbehalter aussieht weiß ich nicht. Der passt ja nur bei euch.

Cu


----------



## Radical_53 (22. April 2008)

@jako: Hätt ich jetzt auch so gesagt, normale Variante mit Milch. Ich kenn's halt nur vom Big Betty bisher, aber bei ähnlichem Gewicht und Breite denk ich müßte das soweit ähnlich sein. Die dürfte man fix dicht bekommen. Meine Betties haben damals, als ich die ersten Geh-Versuche mit den Kits gemacht habe, ohne Milch über Nacht nur ein halbes Bar verloren. Jeder "normale" Reifen (wie jetzt die Nobbies oder so) wäre ohne Milch nach 5-10 Minuten komplett platt, die sind zu porös.

@rocky: Der würde so als Erstes auf meiner Liste stehen, weiche Mischung in 2.35er FR Karkasse. Für vorn eben. Wenn schon mehr Grip dann auch "aus dem Vollen schöpfen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (22. April 2008)

schaut doch nicht so schlecht aus, wie es derzeit gerne dargestellt wird. daher bleib ich dabei: der DHX air ist schuld am durchsacken.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (22. April 2008)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!

Ich kenns zwar nicht vom SXC aber am Specialized SX Trail war ein Coil DHX, hatte mal zum Spaß n paar Tage einen Air reingehängt und der Hinterbau ist auch absolut durchgesackt...

Ich fahre ja auch andere Luftdämpfer an anderen Bikes, diese neigen auch nicht zum durchsacken, sind entweder recht linear oder sogar progressiv. Alle diese Dämpfer haben keine doppelte Luftkammer 

Leider hat mein Local zur Zeit nen Arsch voll zu tun (Saison halt), aber ich werd mich verstärkt drum kümmern, dass ich an eine RP 23 Luftkammer rankomme!


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. April 2008)

das wär super! ich hab nämlich absolut keine ahnung, wie ich hier an so eine luftkammer komme, ob jede passt, ob der einbau für leute mit wenig erfahrung in diesem bereich leicht von der hand geht, usw.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (22. April 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> das wär super! ich hab nämlich absolut keine ahnung, wie ich hier an so eine luftkammer komme, ob jede passt, ob der einbau für leute mit wenig erfahrung in diesem bereich leicht von der hand geht, usw.



Diese Luftkammer bekommt man am besten über einen local Dealer, der sie bei Toxoholics bestellt. Passen tut die vom RP 3, evtl. auch vom RP 23, sollte aber die gleiche Länge haben, geht IMHO bei DHX Dämpfern nur bis einer Einbaulänge von 200mm, es gibt keine RP3 Dämpfer in 216, 222mm etc... Für diese Aktion muss man den Dämpfer demontieren, wer das kann, kann auch eine Luftkammer wechseln!

Weiteres demnächst...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (23. April 2008)

Hier endlich mal ein Bild vom hässlichen schwarzen SXC...





Kefü wird noch angepasst, es wird ne Ecke herausgenommen, Umwerfer wird gegen einen besseren ausgetauscht und Griffe werden noch gewechselt und die Hauptluftkammer des Dämpfers, Reifen werden evtl. noch gewechselt gegen Minion 2.4er, wenn der hinten passt... ansonsten ist es FINAL!


----------



## LautSprecher (23. April 2008)

So sieht das ganze okey aus. Viel Spaß damit! Gewicht bitte noch


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (24. April 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> So sieht das ganze okey aus. Viel Spaß damit! Gewicht bitte noch



Der Deore Umwerfer wiegt knapp 170 Gramm


----------



## ribisl (24. April 2008)

Der Rahmen schaut doch geil aus.
Kurbel passt nicht ganz dazu ansonsten klassisch nett, man hätts farblich no a bisserl aufpeppen, gestalten können beim Aufbau.
Aber muss ja nicht sein, sieht einfach gut aus.


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. April 2008)

mal was anderes: ein SXC-video! http://www.pinkbike.com/video/13125/
hat bzw. kennt jemand ähnliche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frechdaxx (27. April 2008)

Hallo!

So, nun stelle ich auch mal ein Bild meines in Richtung All Mountain/Tourenbike "getuntes" Slayer SXC70 ein. Laufräder sind Rolf Urracos, Bremsen Avid Juicy Carbon, Thomson-Stütze und Race Face Diabolus-Vorbau - und die verhasste Fox 36 (mieses Ansprechverhalten, Ausfahren kaum möglich) hab`ich gegen eine Marzocchi All Mountain 1 mit ETA und Druckstufenverstellung getauscht -> Viiieel besserers Ansprechverhalten, auch top Dämpfung, was will man mehr?

Kann nur sagen: Ein super Allround-Bike, mit dem man jede Tour mit Genuss und wenns sein muss auch Racetempo fahren kann.

Ist wie gesagt ganz eindeutig meinem Einsatzbereich Tour (in allen Variationen) zugeschnitten, also bitte keine bösen Kommentare, von wegen nicht voll Bikepark/DH-tauglich etc ...  

lG,
Frechdaxx


----------



## Jako (27. April 2008)

ich sehe zwar keine manitougabel  aber ein geile bike  ist die bomber wirklich besser als die 36er fox??? gruß jako


----------



## LautSprecher (27. April 2008)

Das mit der Fox kann ich bestätigen! Wenn man nur "rollt" dann ganz mieses Ansprechverhalten. Aber hab heut schonmal paar Schichten Weiß drauf gemacht. Dann stimmt wenigstens die Optik.


----------



## Frechdaxx (27. April 2008)

Die Manitou hab' ich natürlich sofort ausgebessert! weiß nicht, wie's dazu kommen konnte? (Hatte noch nie eine...)

Die Fox ist eine gute Gabel im harten Gelände, je ruppiger desto besser - weil sie wirklich eine tolle Dämpfung hat und das Bike am Boden klebt. ABER das kann die AM1 auch, und zwar auch dann noch ganz superb, wenns nicht gar so ausgesetzt ist. Und Hand aufs Herz: Fahren nicht die meisten von uns zum überwiegenden Teil eben im gemäßigten Gelände? Na eben -> Marzocchi ist nach wie vor der Spezialist im Ansprechverhalten, die AM1 (Mod. 2006) bekommt meine volle Empfehlung für jedes Tourenbike!


----------



## rocsam (27. April 2008)

-> Marzocchi ist nach wie vor der Spezialist im Ansprechverhalten, die AM1 (Mod. 2006) bekommt meine volle Empfehlung für jedes Tourenbike![/QUOTE]

..volle Zustimmung, fahre diese Gabel in meinem SWITCH SL, einfach klasse!!


----------



## Radical_53 (27. April 2008)

@jako: Ich kenne es jetzt von der 36 Van und der Talas -> so richtig "aufspielen" können die erst, wenn man wirklich Gas gibt. Fährt man langsam, sind die eher zaghaft und ruppig, die Talas ganz besonders. 
Meine Talas hatte ich extra bei Motopitkan, das Ansprechen ist jetzt sehr deutlich besser, dennoch ist es keine Gabel die beim Daherrollen Kieselsteine wegfiltert.
Sie gibt einem z.B. auch immer ein Feedback zum Untergrund, man wird da nie völlig "entkoppelt". Ist quasi ein Fahrwerksteil und kein Komfortteil  Das Rad wird superb geführt, man hat in jeder Lage Grip (wie es der Reifen halt zuläßt), aber es ist keine Komfortschaukel. Wenn man sie dazu trimmen will fährt sie sich am Ende wie ein Sack Nüsse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (27. April 2008)

hi radical, ich habe ja in meinem slayer die 36er talas und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden - ich möchte mal behaupten das ich es bergab gerne richtig laufen lasse (ich habe natürlich in ein paar dvd auch schon andere sachen gesehen....) in meinem hardtail fahre ich ja auch eine bomber aus 2006, die hat zwar nur 80mm aber das ansprechverhalten ist wirklich klasse. vielleicht probiere ich sie einfach mal aus.... p.s. ich habe übrigens schon 2.35er muddy mary mit milch montiert - kommt um einiges mächtiger rüber als der 2.35er FA. gruß jako


----------



## Radical_53 (27. April 2008)

Ich will mich so auch nicht über die Talas beklagen  Nur wie gesagt, ich finde nicht daß sie ein Komfort-Wunder ist. Denke, das ist auch nicht das Ziel dieser Gabel.

Hat das bei dir gut geklappt mit den MM? Nach dem heutigen Ausflug hab ich mir fest vorgenommen, die möglichst bald auch mal aufzuziehen. Welchen Reifen fährst du hinten bzw. würdest du für hinten empfehlen?


----------



## Jako (28. April 2008)

hi, ich habe für vorne und hinten die härtere gummimischung genommen, ein bisschen vorfährts kommen möchte ich ja auch noch. den gripp hole ich mir über den geringen reifendruck von ca. 1.8bar. die montage ging absolut problemlos, nur an den reifenwulsten hat es ein wenig rausgeblubbert - nach etwas drehen und schwenken war alles dicht - ist schon ein super zeug die dichtmilch  richtig gefahren bin ich noch nicht, der erste "rolleindruck" ist aber nicht schlechter als mit den FA tubeless - und nebenbei auch noch fast 200g eingespart  gruß jako


----------



## Radical_53 (28. April 2008)

Das ist doch echt mal was  Ich wollte für vorn gern die weiche Mischung nehmen, um das mal zu sehen, und bin hinten noch am Schwanken zwischen BB und MM. Ich würde halt "vermuten" daß der BB etwas leichter rollt, dafür soll er ja bei Nässe nicht so prall sein (ich hatte mal die ORC, war nix Tolles) und er wirft halt Steine wie doof... was mir bei *dem* Hinterbau an sich auch nicht so recht wäre.


----------



## rocsam (28. April 2008)

.. ich fahre seit März die MM in Triple Compound, ich will keine anderen mehr: gigantischer Grip bei wirklich noch gutem Rollverhalten...


----------



## LautSprecher (28. April 2008)

Werd demnächst auch einen kleinen Bericht zu dem MM vorne rein schreiben. Immernoch nicht dazugekommen zu montieren - leider. Macht echt einen guten Eindruck. Dafür hab ich die Gabel jetzt mal lackiert. Übliche Amateurfehler, sieht aber annehmbar aus  
Gruß Robin


----------



## JoeDesperado (28. April 2008)

die für mich derzeit ultimative kombi besteht aus MM vorn und BB hinten. die BB rollt erstaunlich gut und die MM verbeißt sich in den untergrund, dass es eine freude ist! jetzt wart ich nurmehr darauf, dass schwalbe endlich die tubeless-versionen auf den markt bringt...


----------



## Jako (28. April 2008)

@frechdaxx
welche gabel hast du? habe gelesen das es die AL 1 mit und ohne TAS gibt... braucht man das? kannst du die gabel absenken? das macht man doch mit ETA oder? gruß jako


----------



## Numsi (28. April 2008)

Ich fahre momentan auch noch das 2006er modell der AM 1, meine ist mit TAS und mM brauch man das nicht, damit kann man den gesamten Travel der Gabel zwischen 130 und 150 mm variieren. ETA hingegen ist beim Anstieg ganz gut zu gebrauchen, die Gabel hat dann noch geschätzte 40-50 % des Federweges.


MfG Numsi


----------



## Jako (28. April 2008)

Numsi schrieb:


> ETA hingegen ist beim Anstieg ganz gut zu gebrauchen, die Gabel hat dann noch geschätzte 40-50 % des Federweges.
> 
> 
> MfG Numsi



Das heißt das die Gabel nur noch ca. 75mm Federweg hat oder? sprich abgesenkt ist oder? gruß jako


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Numsi (28. April 2008)

Jo genau


----------



## Jako (28. April 2008)

....es hätte ja auch sein können das sie bei 150mm bleibt und nicht weiter einfedern kann..... das hätte ich nicht unbedingt brauchen können, denn die steigfähigkeit mit einer 150mm gabel ist meiner meinung nach schon etwas eingeschränkt.....gruß jako


----------



## Frechdaxx (28. April 2008)

@Jako: Ich habe eine Marzocchi AM1 aus 2006 mit ETA (Höhenverstellung)und TST (Einstellung der Druckstufe von Downhill = weich bis hin zum Lockout), funktioniert blendend: Einfach Hebel am linken Holm vorstellen und Gabel reindrücken - fertig. Bei mir sinkt sie dann ca. um 50% FW ab, je nachdem wie fest man reindrückt, aber echte Zwischenschritte in dem Sinn gibt es nicht, brauch ich aber auch nicht.
TAS hat sie auch, das ist aber eine quasi fixe Verstellung, eher eine permanente Höhenanpassung, damit die Einbauhöhe zum Rahmen passt. Damit lässt sich der FW von maximal 150 auf bis zu 130 mm reduzieren.

Details siehe auch beim Hersteller:

http://www.marzocchi.com/Template/detailSPAForksMTB.asp?IDFolder=113&LN=UK&Sito=mtb&IDAnno=28182&mCO=Prgho%5ChduPrgho%5Chdu%23GHVF%2F%23VhulhRuglqh%2F%23weoRjjhwwl1LGRjjhwwr&mCW=DQG%23%26Prgho%5ChduPrgho%5Chdu%26%23A%40%23%2A5334%2A%23DQG%23%26DP%26%23%40%234%23DQG%23%26Prgho%5Chdu%26%23%40%235%3B4%3B5&mCJ=&IDOggetto=28062

Fazit: Eine tolle Allround/Touren-Gabel, die ich vorbehaltslos weiter empfehlen kann (wenn man sie noch wo bekommt...)


----------



## JoeDesperado (28. April 2008)

gibt's schon was neues zum thema DHX air und volumen reduzieren? mein händler glaubt nicht, dass er die RP23 luftkammer extra besorgen kann


----------



## LautSprecher (29. April 2008)

Morgen,
Hier mal ein Vorabbild leider nur mit Handy:






Werd aber Bilder nachlegen nachdem die Aufkleber drauf sind  
Gruß Robin


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2008)

Hm, iregnd etwas passt da nicht zusammen?
Ich glaube der Teppich ist es.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. April 2008)

Ach noch was.
Frisst der Hinterreifen nicht die Satteltasche wenn der Sattel ganz unten ist?


----------



## LautSprecher (29. April 2008)

Auch schon gedacht..passiert nix..Sattel ist so ganz unten, passiert nix


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (30. April 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> So sieht das ganze okey aus. Viel SpaÃ damit! Gewicht bitte noch



Gewicht liegt bei 15,190kg. auf 10g genau. Genauso, wie es abgeblidet ist...



Frechdaxx schrieb:


> ...und die verhasste Fox 36 (mieses Ansprechverhalten, Ausfahren kaum mÃ¶glich)...



Ich wundere mich, dass vor Ã¼ber 10 Jahren schon Ausfahrten mÃ¶glich waren, mit Starrgabel  



Jako schrieb:


> ...ist die bomber wirklich besser als die 36er fox???...



Der Bomber Schriftzug hat absolut garnichts zu bedeuten, also keine Daseinsberechtigung! Es ist eine Marzocchi, sogut wie alle Modelle tragen die Aufschrift Bomber, in den Katalogen tauchen sie garnicht auf, zumindest nicht im Text. "Bomber" hat absolut garnichts zu bedeuten... ach, egal!



JoeDesperado schrieb:


> gibt's schon was neues zum thema DHX air und volumen reduzieren? mein hÃ¤ndler glaubt nicht, dass er die RP23 luftkammer extra besorgen kann



Klar kann man die Kammer einzeln besorgen! Dein HÃ¤ndler labert wohl mehr, als einfach mal ein klÃ¤rendes TelefongesprÃ¤ch zu fÃ¼hren 

Leider kostet die Kammer ganze 59 Euro, wÃ¤hrend sie in den Staaten gerade mal nur 39 Dollar kostet... An den 59â¬ hat der HÃ¤ndler jedoch noch nichts verdient und auch keine Mehrwertssteuer bezahlt... :damn:

Mir ist die Investition zu teuer, ich hatte die Luftkammer vom RP3 / 23 oder was auch immer, schon bestellt gehabt, aber wieder storniert. Wollte doch erstmal den Umbau mit Kunststoffstreifen austesten, hab ich heute vollzogen!

Der Umbau war absolut easy, ein wenig Zeitaufwendig, ca. 2 h, jedoch ich bin nicht der schnellste Boxenmechaniker und zudem noch absolut penibel 

Zum austesten bin ich noch nicht gekommen, jedoch kann ich schonmal ein Paar sachen dazu ablassen, was mir so im Keller aufgefallen ist:

Weniger Sag bei gleichem Druck, gefÃ¼hlte hÃ¶here Progression, kein durchsacken mehr (das merkt man leider aber erst bei dem passendem Druck fÃ¼r sein eigenes Gewicht, bei weniger Druck merkt man kaum einen Unterschied).

Ich verspreche mir durch die Verkleinerung des Luftvolumens:

Weniger Druck (Minimaldruck) im Piggyback, ProPedal komplett offen und auch das Piggyvolumen so groÃ wie mÃ¶glich, somit leichtere Abstimmbarkeit des DÃ¤mpfers und dabei absolut hÃ¶chstmÃ¶gliche SensibilitÃ¤t des DHX Air DÃ¤mpfers bei gleichzeitig geringerem Durchsacken und weniger Degression, weder vom Hinterbau noch vom DÃ¤mpfer.

Falls Fragen aufkommen, stellt sie bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (30. April 2008)

na das klingt ja schon mal ganz gut! dann werde ich das experiment wohl auch wagen, ich hab nur leider absolut keine ahnung vom vorgang an sich. welches material hast du verwendet bzw wie sind die dimensionen des streifens? du hast damit einfach die äußere luftkammer ausgekleidet, richtig?
erklär mir bitte mal den umbau etwas genauer, damit ich einschätzen kann, ob ich mit meinen 2 linken daumen eine gefahr für meinen dämpfer darstelle oder nicht. eigentlch müsste sich das ganze theoretisch sogar am eingebauten dämpfer machen lassen..?


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. April 2008)

Beim eingebauten Dämpfer das Volumen verändern?
Halte ich für sehr umständlich.
Warum möchtest du das Ding nicht ausbauen?


----------



## Jako (30. April 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Der Bomber Schriftzug hat absolut garnichts zu bedeuten, also keine Daseinsberechtigung! Es ist eine Marzocchi, sogut wie alle Modelle tragen die Aufschrift Bomber, in den Katalogen tauchen sie garnicht auf, zumindest nicht im Text. "Bomber" hat absolut garnichts zu bedeuten... ach, egal!



guten morgen, was willst du damit sagen? 
ich wollte fragen ob die federgabel besser ist wie eine 36er talas - und da jeder wußte von welcher gabel wir reden habe ich sie halt "bomber" genannt und nicht "all mountain 1". 

jetzt überlege ich noch mir auf empfehlung von osti eine 66er SL 1 ATA einzubauen.... was meint ihr? FOX 36er Talas drin lassen, all mountain 1 ohne TAS aus 2006 oder 66er SL1 ATA aus 2007  gruß jako


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. April 2008)

He Leuz,
habe die Diskussion über das Ansprechverhalten der Fox Gabeln mit verfolgt.
Derzeit betreue ich eine 36er Van und eine 32er Talas.
Beide haben nicht so angesprochen wie meine alte Vanilla von 2003.

Nach langen Versuchsreihen bin ich darauf gekommen, das Schmieröl zu wechseln.
*Und zwar kein Gabelöl, sondern Motoröl verwenden!*
Versucht es, es wirkt Wunder!

Bei der 32er natürlich nur auf der Federseite. Andrere Seite ist ja offenes Ölbad.
Und ab und zu das Bike mal über nacht auf den Kopf stellen damit die Schaumstoffringe wieder getränkt werden.


----------



## JoeDesperado (30. April 2008)

so, ich werde doch den umbau auf eine RP23-kammer wagen, mitte nächster woche sollte es soweit sein.
zur gabelfrage: wenn das gewicht von 2,6kg keine rolle spielt, spricht nichts (außer den gelegentlichen qualitätsproblemen bei MZ) gegen eine 66 SL ATA! die performance ist eine wucht, muss man fast mal erlebt haben.


----------



## JoeDesperado (30. April 2008)

@ phone: mich reizt es doch zu sehr, könntest du kurz den vorgang beschreiben? brauch ich irgendwelche dichtungen, oder ist das bei der äußeren kammer eher unkompliziert zu handhaben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (1. Mai 2008)

hat sich erledigt, das ganze ist ja wirklich mehr als einfach: c-ring lösen, die äußere luftkammer abziehen, einen plastikstreifen mit den dimensionen 133x30x1,5mm einlegen, kammer wieder aufziehen, c-ring drüber, fertig! der lohn der mühe: 10psi weniger für gleich viel sag. ob das gering veränderte volumen ausreicht, um das durchsacken im mittleren federweg zu eliminieren, wird sich erst zeigen, rein vom gefühl her dürfte das ganze schon ein bisserl progressiver geworden sein.
also: nachahmung empfohlen, man kann nicht viel falsch machen!


----------



## JoeDesperado (3. Mai 2008)

so, nach 2 ausfahrten mit dem modifizierten DHX air bin ich vorsichtig optimistisch! es fühlt sich besser an in bezug auf das durchrauschen, und der hinterbau reagiert deutlich sensibler, da ich den druck im piggy back reduzieren konnte. die gabel hat auch bisserl mehr druckstufe bekommen, fühlt sich soweit alles sehr gut an


----------



## Jako (3. Mai 2008)

hey joe, ich poste mal bevor das hier eine alleinunterhaltung wird.....  gruß jako


----------



## Numsi (3. Mai 2008)

hört sich ja wirklich gut an was du da erzählst, ich werd damit erstmal nochn bischen warten und weiter rumprobieren... wenn ich kein passendes setup finde werde ich wohl auch das volumen reduzieren müssen.

freue mich auf mehr erfahrungsberichte  


MfG Numsi


----------



## JoeDesperado (3. Mai 2008)

danke euch beiden, tut gut nicht nur gegen die wand zu reden


----------



## Ghostshifter (3. Mai 2008)

Keine Angst, Du hast schon Zuhörer.
Nur bei den spannenden Dämpfergeschichten, hört man halt jede Stecknadel fallen.


----------



## peterbe (4. Mai 2008)

Ich habe jetzt meine alte Bremse abgebaut (Louise FR), um eine 200 mm Formula One dranzubauen. Dabei kam Nerviges zu Tage: am unteren Rahmendreieck scheuerte die Leitung trotz Kabelbinderbefestigung den Lack bis aufs blanke Alu ab. Die Leitung war definitiv nicht zu stramm montiert. Wie habt ihr eure Leitung an dieser Stelle montiert?


----------



## JoeDesperado (4. Mai 2008)

genau gleich, nur den rahmen an dieser stelle abgeklebt. eine andere verlegung wüsste ich aber auch nicht!


----------



## Kowalski1 (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich wollte euch mal mein Slayer nach einem kleinem Update vorstellen: Reifen, Lenker, Vorbau und die Schwinge sind neu.


----------



## Kowalski1 (4. Mai 2008)

hier noch die andere Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (4. Mai 2008)

sehr schön!
2 fragen: warum hast du die schwinge getauscht? und welcher sattel ist das?


----------



## Jendo (4. Mai 2008)

Das schaut richtig gut aus!
Was wiegt das gute Stück denn?
mfg


----------



## Kowalski1 (4. Mai 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> sehr schön!
> 2 fragen: warum hast du die schwinge getauscht? und welcher sattel ist das?


Danke!
Die Carbon Schwinge fand ich von Anfang an nicht so gut (optisch) und mit`ner Weile sah Sie auch schon mitgenommen aus... und der Händler mienes Vertrauens konnte mir die weisse Alu Schwinge schnell besorgen. Zudem ist die Carbon Schwinge kein Stück leichter oder steifer! nur empfindlicher...

Der Sattel ist ein Fitzik Aliante Gamma.
Gruß.


----------



## Kowalski1 (4. Mai 2008)

Jendo schrieb:


> Das schaut richtig gut aus!
> Was wiegt das gute Stück denn?
> mfg



ca. 16kg, ich denke das ist O.K.
Ich bin auch kein Leichtgewicht und mir ist es auch schon wichtig, daß die Teile (nächste Woche in Finale Ligure) halten.


----------



## *iceman* (5. Mai 2008)

So, da ich jetzt auch endlich im Besitz eines Slayer SXCs (naja, bisher eigentlich nur der Rahmen und bis zum Komplettaufbau wird's wohl auch noch etwas dauern) bin, mal 'ne Frage:

Da es mit dem Umwerfer ja scheinbar recht knapp zugeht wollte ich wissen ob der hier passt:

Shimano XTR FD-M960 TS DualPull

oder brauch ich tatsächlich den 950, den es ja als reinen DownPull gibt?


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Mai 2008)

Boa, die genaue Bezeichnung müsste ich raus suchen.
Aber DualPull habe ich.
Glaube es ist ein 2007er Modell.


----------



## XChris (6. Mai 2008)

Sehr cool!

Das mit der Alu-Schwinge statt der Carbon-Schwinge hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, wiegt die echt nicht mehr? Ist eigentlich die Reifenfreiheit größer durch den evtl. etwas eckigeren Aufbau der Alu-Schwinge?


----------



## XChris (6. Mai 2008)

Ich hab schon ein wenig gestöbert, einige hier haben ja schon von Erfahrungen mit MM´s und BB`s  berichtet - was mich dabei immer nur wundert ist, dass niemand ein Wort darüber verliert, dass es mit diesen Reifen ziemlich eng wird an der Carbonstrebe - oder hab ich da irgendwie eine "Vorserien-besonders-dick"-Carbonstrebe erwischt (Bikelieferung im Jan2007)

Fahre zurzeit NN,SnakeSkin in 2,4 der passt noch wunderbar, ich hatte vorher FatAlberts, die mir trotz "nur" 2,35er breite wg, der höheren Seitenstollen schon etwas zu nah an die Sitzstreben ran kamen,

Wie viel Platz bleibt da noch bei MM und BB?

Ist es eigentlich bei einem von Euch auch so, dass der Reifen auf einer Seite minimal enger zur Sitzstrebe steht als auf der anderen Seite? vielleicht so 1 bis 1,5 mm?

Nun noch mein "Carbonstrebenschutz-Tip", ich will ja nicht nur Fragen stellen:
Ich verwende ein spezielles, robustes Klebeband, das normalerweise zum Schutz von Rohrisolationen im Außenbereich verwendet wird. Das Zeug soll    normalerweise verhindern, dass Vögel die Isolation zerpicken und lässt sich wunderbar zweckentfremden. Das gute ist, dass es sich beim Verkleben durch Erhitzen mit einem Föhn perfekt an die Rundungen der Strebe anpassen lässt. Fragt bei Interesse mal im Baumarkt nach - ich muss nochmal schauen, ob ich noch eine Rolle hab, auf der der Hersteller steht.

So, genug getextet
Bin auf Antworten gespannt
gute Nacht


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Mai 2008)

Das mit den Reifen stimmt.
Habe derzeit den MM in 2,35 auf einer DT 5.1.
Das passt.

Hatte vorher Maxxis Advantage 2,4, den musste ich mit dem Teppichmesser kastrieren.

Schwinge habe ich mit dicker 3M Folie abgeklebt.
Das geht auch in Rundungen, ist aber sauteuer.
Habe aus KFZ- Werkstatt einen Rest bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kowalski1 (6. Mai 2008)

XChris schrieb:


> Sehr cool!
> 
> Das mit der Alu-Schwinge statt der Carbon-Schwinge hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, wiegt die echt nicht mehr? Ist eigentlich die Reifenfreiheit größer durch den evtl. etwas eckigeren Aufbau der Alu-Schwinge?



Ich habe die Schwinge mit einer Küchenwaage gewogen, daher kann ich nicht sagen das Gewicht ist 100% identisch, aber bis auf +/- 15g schon.
... und mehr Platz bietet sie auf jedem Fall, 2,35" MM kein Ding, auch die BB`s in 2,4" passen gut.


----------



## LB Stefan (6. Mai 2008)

wo bekommt man solche schwingen?


----------



## Kowalski1 (6. Mai 2008)

Vom Fachhändler, das ist der Vorteil wenn mann nicht nur im Internet Sachen bestellt, sondern den kleinen Händler um die Ecke unterstützt. Der kümmert sich dann auch um "speziellen" Wünsche des guten Kunden.(der Name ist Programm: .bikenservice.de)
Gruß


----------



## JoeDesperado (6. Mai 2008)

@ Big Betty: läuft bei mir problemlos! bis auf ein paar blätter, die sich immer wieder zwischen hinterreifen und schwinge verfangen, gibt es nichts zu beklagen. allerdings hab ich wohl auch den halben rahmen abgeklebt...
die BB ist übrigens überraschenderweise ein hervorragend rollender hinterreifen!


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Mai 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> @ Big Betty: läuft bei mir problemlos! bis auf ein paar blätter, die sich immer wieder zwischen hinterreifen und schwinge verfangen, gibt es nichts zu beklagen. allerdings hab ich wohl auch den halben rahmen abgeklebt...
> die BB ist übrigens überraschenderweise ein hervorragend rollender hinterreifen!



Mit welcher Felge?


----------



## JoeDesperado (7. Mai 2008)

crossmax SX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (7. Mai 2008)

Ah genau...


----------



## LB Stefan (7. Mai 2008)

Kowalski1 schrieb:


> Vom Fachhändler, das ist der Vorteil wenn mann nicht nur im Internet Sachen bestellt, sondern den kleinen Händler um die Ecke unterstützt. Der kümmert sich dann auch um "speziellen" Wünsche des guten Kunden.(der Name ist Programm: .bikenservice.de)
> Gruß



Mein (scheinbar nicht)fachhändler bei dem ich des Bike gekauft hatte meinte dass es sowas nicht gibt


----------



## Kowalski1 (8. Mai 2008)

Ja, so ist das manchmal, kassieren können Sie alle gut, nur bei solchen Sonderwünschen wird es auf einmal schwer. Naja, zeig ihm doch das Foto (es ist keine Fotomontage).


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Mai 2008)

Bestellt doch einfach die Schwinge vom Slayer 30.


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Mai 2008)

Schwinge von Slayer 30 passt ans Slayer sxc? oder wie meinst des?


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Mai 2008)

Das Slayer SXC 30 hat doch immer eine Sitzstrebe aus Alu, alle anderen aus Carbon.
Guck mal unter www.bikeaction.de nach.


----------



## bestmove (8. Mai 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das Slayer SXC 30 hat doch immer eine Sitzstrebe aus Alu ...



Recht hat er und so sieht das ganze dann aus


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. Mai 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> so, nach 2 ausfahrten mit dem modifizierten DHX air bin ich vorsichtig optimistisch! es fühlt sich besser an in bezug auf das durchrauschen, und der hinterbau reagiert deutlich sensibler, da ich den druck im piggy back reduzieren konnte. die gabel hat auch bisserl mehr druckstufe bekommen, fühlt sich soweit alles sehr gut an



Sorry für die recht späte Antwort, bin gerade seit längerer Zeit Arbeitlosigkeit wieder beruflich gut eingespannt, was meine Forumsaktivität ein wenig eindämmt, zwar hab ich noch genügend Zeit, doch diese nutze ich anders...

Ich habe einen Streifen aus Plastik genommen, in den Maßen 135mm x 33mm x 1,5mm. Die Zwischenräume habe ich noch mit Prep M ausgefüllt. Der Dämpfer ist nun im letzen Drittel schon richtig progressiv! Ich kann auf Trails mit kleinen Sprüngen nur ca. 50mm Hub nutzen, den Rest kann ich wohl nur durch Drops herauskitzeln... Fast schon zuviel des guten, jedoch taugt mir der DHX Air eh nicht so recht!

Auf schnelle Schläge verhärtet er mir zu schnell, was ich garnicht toll finde, da ich manchmal schon recht schnell unterwegs bin. Ich werde nun mal demnächst einen DHX 5.0 Coil austesten, habe hier noch einen rumliegen, in der passenden Einbaulänge + passenden Hub + passender Feder. Das einzige, was ich am 08er DHX Air toll finde, ist das PPD in 2 Stufen, light und komplett zu!

Hat hier jemand vielleicht noch einen Bock mit Stahlfederdämpfer, entweder das SXC oder ein anderes Bike? Mich würde interessieren, ob ich mit dem verhärten einfach nur übertrieben sehe oder ob ihr das genauso empfindet. Ich bilde mir ein, dass mein Switch damals satter mit nem Swinger 4 WAY auf dem Trail lag und schnelle mittelgrobe Schläge besser geschluckt hat.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. Mai 2008)

Sehr schön.

Hat jemand nen heißen Tipp wo man so ne Schwinge zu kaufen bekommt.


----------



## JoeDesperado (9. Mai 2008)

@ phone: ja, mit dem gedanken, auf einen DHX coil umzusteigen, hab ich auch schon gespielt. wieviel mehrgewicht wäre das dann? 300g? die performance müsste auf jeden fall spürbar besser sein! 
vllt. will ja jemand seinen coil gegen einen air tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (9. Mai 2008)

vllt. wäre das ja interessant?


----------



## Radical_53 (9. Mai 2008)

Mit Ti-Feder wäre es ein Unterschied von recht genau 200g mehr. Bei einer Stahlfeder eher 400g (finde leider kein Bild der Ti-Feder mehr einzeln, DHX Air aus dem Rocky lag bei 421g, DHX 5.0 mit Ti bei 631g und die Fox Stahlfeder bei 471g allein!).


----------



## JoeDesperado (9. Mai 2008)

danke für die info! das ist mir dann wohl doch zuviel zusätzliches gewicht, zumal eine titanfeder preislich eh nicht in frage kommt.


----------



## Radical_53 (9. Mai 2008)

Damals gab's die halt mal relativ günstig bei ebay. Ich hab den Coil am Ende auch aus dem Grund verkauft, weil keine dieser günstigen leichten Federn mehr zu kriegen waren, ich aber eine andere Härte suchte.
Statt Coil kann man sich ja aber andere Varianten überlegen, z.B. von MZ, Manitou oder einen anderen Fox einen angepassten Luftdämpfer zu verbauen. 
Mir gefiel mein Float RP23 vorher schon "irgendwie", aber erst nach dem Anpassen bei TF ist er richtig aufgelebt. So sauber wie der nun läuft kann ich mich nicht an einen meiner Stahlfeder-Dämpfer erinnern.


----------



## LautSprecher (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
Das Slayer hat doch Sattelklemmen-Maß 30,9? Wollt mir nämlich noch eine feine Sattelklemme kaufen   Die neuen Datenblätter von RM bestätigen dies zwar auch, aber irgendwie hat man da ja doch nur eine kleine Auswahl  
Gruß Robin


----------



## Radical_53 (19. Mai 2008)

Falsch. Stützen-Maß ist 30,9. Klemmen-Maß ist 34,9, und da gibt's ne Menge Klemmen


----------



## LautSprecher (19. Mai 2008)

Komisch, warum les ich bei Geometriedaten eigentlich immer irgendwas falsches raus? Ist ja peinlich


----------



## XChris (20. Mai 2008)

Hätte noch eine rot eloxierte, nur kurz verwendete Hope Sattelstützen-Klemme anzubieten.

Interesse?


----------



## Numsi (20. Mai 2008)

Mahlzeit

Hier die ersten Bilder meines Bikes, wenn auch noch nicht ganz fertig, da man mir ein falsches HR geschickt hat, brauche 10mm Achse, hat aber Aufnahme für 12mm... Naja Umbausatz ist aufm Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (20. Mai 2008)

na das kommt mir ja irgendwie sehr bekannt vor 
viel spaß damit!


----------



## LautSprecher (20. Mai 2008)

XChris schrieb:


> Hätte noch eine rot eloxierte, nur kurz verwendete Hope Sattelstützen-Klemme anzubieten.
> 
> Interesse?



Nein Danke. Ist schon bestellt. Eine Tune Würger in dezentem Schwarz. Slayer ist ja eigentlich fertig jetzt. Komplettbilder kommen dann mit der neuen Cam  Die wird auch demnächst bestellt  
Gruß


----------



## Numsi (20. Mai 2008)

Das haste gut erkannt Joe  
Hab die 66 erst letzte Woche bekommen, muss die erstma einfahren, aber gefällt mir jetzt schon bombig  

Ist es bei dir auch so, dass wenn du komplett ohne Luft fährst die letzten paar mm Federweg nur durch Rausziehen von Hand freigegeben werden? Ändert sich vlt auch noch wenn sie eingefahren ist....


MfG Numsi


----------



## LautSprecher (20. Mai 2008)

Numsi schrieb:


> Ist es bei dir auch so, dass wenn du komplett ohne Luft fährst die letzten paar mm Federweg nur durch Rausziehen von Hand freigegeben werden? Ändert sich vlt auch noch wenn sie eingefahren ist....



Eig. ist das normal     Trotzdem toll. Schnörkellos halt.


----------



## JoeDesperado (20. Mai 2008)

wie jetzt, komplett ohne luft? im ventil rechts oben?
klingt abgesehen davon normal!


----------



## Numsi (21. Mai 2008)

Jo genau das Ventil.
Also ich meine, dass die Gabel im komplett unbelasteten Zustand nicht den ganzen Federweg frei gibt...
Ist auch nicht wirklich gravierend, weils nur ein paar mm sind, hat mich nur gewundert.


mfg

Edit: Hätte vlt noch sagen sollen, dass ich von der RC2 ETA Version spreche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LautSprecher (21. Mai 2008)

Was für Felgen sind das eigentlich?


----------



## Numsi (22. Mai 2008)

Sind Mavic EX721, hinten noch ne alte Version, aber kommt ja eh bald weg das Laufrad, hab von den neuen Felgen die Aufkleber runter gemacht, weil knallgelb, das sah garnich aus


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. Mai 2008)

hat eigentlich hier jemand schon probiert, ob die conti rubber queen in den SXC hinterbau passt?


----------



## LautSprecher (23. Mai 2008)

Beim NEW Slayer gehen sie nich rein  Ich würd mir zu 98% eh kein Conti mehr aufziehen. Das mit dem MK 2,4 und 2,2 war einfach nur furchtbar. Jeder der was anderes behauptet wird von Continental bezahlt.


----------



## LautSprecher (25. Mai 2008)

Morgen,
gestern ist meine tolle Sattelklemme gekommen. Lustigerweise keine Tune, aber eine Carbon-Ti. Sogar im richtigen Mass! Werd das Ding nicht zurückschicken. Sieht echt schnieke aus. Bilder folgen dann nach der heutigen Tour.  
Gruß Robin


----------



## neikless (26. Mai 2008)

gibts jemanden der nen coil daempfer im sxc faehrt / passt der rein ? (fox dhx5.0 oder roco  ???


----------



## calf (26. Mai 2008)

So, es ist soweit. Schneller als gedacht wackelt die hintere Dämpferaufnahme gehörig, obwohl die Schraube sauber angezogen ist. Also ab zum Händler.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Mai 2008)

Liegt wohl daran dass die Dämpferbuchse genau im Einflugbereich von Schmutz und Staub liegt. Der kommt dann in die Buchsen und bewirbt sich dort um eine freie Stelle als Schmirgelmeister... 

Immer schön fett rein - abkleben - sauber halten - ...


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. Mai 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> gibts jemanden der nen coil daempfer im sxc faehrt / passt der rein ? (fox dhx5.0 oder roco  ???



irgendwo geistert doch ein bild von wade simmons' SXC mit einem DHX coil herum, der dürfte also passen. aber hat nicht der coil bei 200mm einbaulänge weniger hub als der DHX air, sprich man verliert dadurch an federweg?


----------



## Radical_53 (26. Mai 2008)

Nope, den DHX 5.0 gibt's in 200mm auch mit 57mm Hub. Selbst schon gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (26. Mai 2008)

na dann


----------



## Mr.Freeride (26. Mai 2008)

Also in Oberammergau hatte Wade in seinem SXC Team ein Roco WC, oder TST. Vorne passend eine 66.

Ein verdammt schönes Bike. Auch original mit Carbonstrebe.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Mai 2008)

Hi Leuz!
Mal ein kurzer Bericht nach 2 Wochen Bikeurlaub mit dem SXC:

- Gardasee
- ca 700km/ 12.000hm hoch/ 29.000hm unter
- Hinterbau regelmäßg zu 95% augenutzt
- im steilen Geländer funzt das Teil super, kleinere Luftkammer nicht nötig
- Boost auf 1,5 Umdrehungen und 150psi abgesenkt
- FOX 36 RC2 VAN problemlos
- 2,35er Muddy Mary kommt ab und zu an Carbonschwinge (EX 1750)
- keine Reifenpanne, auch bei 1,5 bar wegen Nässe (Tubless sei dank!)
- 1 Satz Reifen weg (vorne weiche Mischung)
- Magura Louise 203er Scheibe zwar oft blau, aber immer Leistung

Also Leute, an den Gardasee und laufen lassen!
Das Bike kann das!


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. Mai 2008)

freut mich, das zu hören! zwischendurch hattest du ja eine ganz andere meinung vom hinterbau. probier trotzdem mal den tipp mit dem verkleinern der luftkammer, die 10 minuten arbeit sind gut investiert (besseres ansprechverhalten durch geringeren druck im piggy back usw)!


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Mai 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hi Leuz!
> Mal ein kurzer Bericht nach 2 Wochen Bikeurlaub mit dem SXC:
> 
> - Gardasee
> ...




Werd Anfang Juli auch für ne Woche am Gardasee sein, werd das Ding aber nicht in extremen Gelände bewegen, da Freundin im Gepäck


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Mai 2008)

Na wenn du am Gardasee bist, dann kann ich dir den "Skull" empfehlen.
Einfach die kleine Straße von Nago Richtung Monte Baldo hoch bis auf etwa 1.050m.
Dann links rein und ab die Post!
Genaue Beschreibung findest du im "LagoBiker"

Kannst dich von der Freundinn in 10 min shutteln lassen und bist innerhab einer Stunde wieder zurück!
Im Trockenen sicherlich noch schneller.

Also bis dann!


----------



## topgun11 (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo!
Könnte mal bitte jemand mit einem 19" Rahmen die Mindestschaftlänge posten, da ich wegen eines Risses im ETSX-Rahmen in Kürze ein SXC 70 in 19" bekommen werde.
Naja, meine Magura Laurin FCR mit 130mm Federweg passt dann nicht mehr so ganz in die Geometrie des SXC, schade eigentlich, super Teil.
Laut HP von Bikeaction hat das Steuerrohr 130mm plus 30mm oder x für den Steuersatz macht ca. 160mm plus 40mm für den Vorbau???

Stimmen die 130 Steuerrohrlänge?????

Ich schwanke zwischen der Talas 36 und der Marzocchi AM SL1.

Schade um mein schönes ETSX Team Edition aber der Ersatz ......wenn er denn schon da wäre......lechz....sabber 

PS: Verkaufe die Laurin FCR mit Remote Hebeln und Rechnung, 1 Monat alt oder tausche auch!


----------



## peterbe (31. Mai 2008)

Wir haben heute mal auf unseren Haus-Tables die Federwege maximal ausgenutzt und dabei die Räder mit mehreren Blitzen in Szene gesetzt. Hier mein SXC in Action.


----------



## LautSprecher (6. Juni 2008)

Alpencross steht mitm Slayer auch an...werde berichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juni 2008)

Und?
Wo liegt das Problem?
Brauchst du keine Bedenken zu haben, das Bike kann das!
Such dir nur die schönsten Abfahrten raus!


----------



## LautSprecher (6. Juni 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Und?
> Wo liegt das Problem?
> Brauchst du keine Bedenken zu haben, das Bike kann das!
> Such dir nur die schönsten Abfahrten raus!



Kein Problem..freu mich nur schon wie verrückt  Ist mein erster, lass mich da mal überraschen..

Tour: http://home.arcor.de/alpencrosses/graphics/2007/transalp_2007_hp_total.gif

Gruß Robin


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juni 2008)

Kenne die Strecke ab Galtür:

Fimbapass- super!
Boccheta di Forcola- super!
hinter Rif Bozzi, Montozzo Scharte- super!
hinter Rif Graffer, Name vergessen- super!

Da bist bestens ausgestattet!
Wenn du alles hoch treten möchtest brauchst gute Beine (egal welches Bike)
Zum Rif Graffer geht eine Seilbahn, fährt aber um die Mittagszeit nicht.
Das Teil kreuzt immer wieder deine Auffahrt.
Beim nächsten Mal würde ich sie nehmen, da hat mehr Reserven für die geile Abfahrt.

Andreas


----------



## LautSprecher (6. Juni 2008)

Wenn das Wetter nicht so beschiessen wär..muss noch fleißig trainieren..dann klappt das  Sind ja ne recht große Gruppe..Hauptaugenmerk liegt natürlich bei den Trails..da mach ich mir keine großen Sorgen


----------



## LautSprecher (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
bin grad eben mit lackieren fertig geworden, sieht ganz pasabel aus..leider sind paar Unschönheiten im Lack, stört mich aber nicht weiter.











Liebe Grüße Robin


----------



## Fabeymer (7. Juni 2008)

Schaut nicht schlecht aus, aber ich hätte die Aufkleber unten an die Ausfaller mit dem Schweif nach hinten getan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LautSprecher (7. Juni 2008)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Schaut nicht schlecht aus, aber ich hätte die Aufkleber unten an die Ausfaller mit dem Schweif nach hinten getan.



Die kann man beliebig oft umkleben  Ist ganz praktisch, war bei den Serien-Teilen nicht so.


----------



## LautSprecher (10. Juni 2008)

Grad gefunden:
schwarzes Slayer SxC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gibt es in Amerika andere Lackierungen wie hier?


----------



## JoeDesperado (10. Juni 2008)

das ist das anodisierte SXC SE, gibt's doch eh auch hier bei uns


----------



## LautSprecher (10. Juni 2008)

Da steht aber nix von SE. Ich seh da eine SXC 70 drauf. Da hatte es noch mehr andere Lackierungen, ich verlink das mal gegen Abend, will ja noch radeln


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Juni 2008)

Mhm mal was anderes, hab seit einiger Zeit nen komisches knacken beim Einfedern hinten. 

bovor ich mir jetzt einen absuch mal die Frage was es sein könnte, vielleicht gibts beim Slayer SXC nen heißen Tipp wo man mal als erstes nachsehen könnte.  

Die anderen Tipps mit einfetten sauber machen usw weiß ich schon, es geht nur darum ob es vielleicht ein bekanntes Prolem ist und meistens von dem oder dem kommt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Juni 2008)

Prüfe mal die Anschläge des hinteren Schaltzuges.
Gib dort mal etwas Öl bei.


----------



## LautSprecher (11. Juni 2008)

Morgen,
zieh mal den Dämpferschlitten fest, war bei mir die Lösung.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Juni 2008)

Aber denk an das richtige Drehmoment!
Sind hohle Aluschrauben, die verzeihen nix!


----------



## Radical_53 (11. Juni 2008)

Alu-Kettenblatt-Schrauben sind das an sich nur, mehr nicht. Meine ich hätte max. 7Nm für die im Hinterkopf.


----------



## mosquito68 (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine ganz andere Frage ans Forum.

Ganz begeistert von euren Berichten plane ich jetzt zusätzlich zu meinem alten 2005er Slayer ein SXC anzuschaffen. Primäre Aufgabe: Spaß bergab und ab und an mal in den Bikepark. Wenn ich eure Bilder anschaue, habe ich den Eindruck, ihr habt alle recht kleine Rahmen gewählt. Ich bin 1,93m, fahre beim alten Slayer einen 20,5'. Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir beim SXC empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LautSprecher (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
ich bin 1,80 und habe einen 18" Rahmen. Teils mit 90 oder mit 70 Vorbau, geht recht gut. Irgendwer ist hier ebenfalls 1,9x und fährt ein 18". Wird sich ja sicher melden


----------



## Radical_53 (14. Juni 2008)

Ich war das, genau. 18" Rahmen, 75mm Vorbau, 685mm Lenker und 400er Stütze. Ich bin 1,92 und komme damit prima klar


----------



## LautSprecher (14. Juni 2008)

Ich hatte glaub auch eine 400 Stütze..wurde aber gekürzt..dürften nun 350 ~ sein und reicht mir immernoch, bisschen höher würde zwar nicht schaden, aber ist nun schon so. An welche Lackierung denkst du denn?


----------



## mosquito68 (14. Juni 2008)

Ich habe ein Angebot bei Chain Reaction gesehen. Die verkaufen das 2007er SXC 50 in Barnum Green für rund 2.100,- EUR. Gibt's aber nur noch bis 19'. Trotzdem: zum shredden genau richtig...


----------



## Radical_53 (14. Juni 2008)

@ls: Ja, ist bei mir ähnlich vom Maß. ~360mm bräuchte ich bei meinem Sattel und den Pedalen, um gescheit zu sitzen. Könnte also kürzen, hab's aber bisher gelassen. Bissl mehr Überlappung schadet nicht denk ich.


----------



## topgun11 (15. Juni 2008)

@mosquito

Hallo!
Ich fahre   seit gestern endlich meinen SXC 70 Rahmen in 19 " bei exakt 1,93 m Körpergrösse und 93er Schrittlänge!
Passt wie die Faust auf´s Auge  
Ich hatte vorher ein ETSX-70 in 20,5", dass wegen eines Risses im Rahmen von Bike Action getauscht wurde; Danke nochmal an Mountains Too in Kriftel und Bike Action für die unkomplizierte Abwicklung  

Ich muss sagen, dass es wenige Dinge in meinem Leben gab, die mir  ein derart fettes Grinsen ins Gesicht getrieben haben wie meine erste Abfahrt mit dem Bike vom Mannstein-Trail.
Lokals grinsen jetzt wahrscheinlich mit 
Also zuschlagen:
19" passt wie Lack, ist wendig und stabil ohne kippelig zu sein!
Schau dir bei Bike Action mal die Geometriedaten an und du wirst sehen, dass es im Oberrohr eh nur 2 cm ausmacht, Lenkwinkel usw bleiben gleich.
Ich habe eine 400er Race Face Deus Sattelstütze mit reichlich Reserve und genug Potential zum Versenken eingebaut.
Reicht easy für alles.

So genug, Bilder gibt´s demnächst!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (16. Juni 2008)

Hi,
ich hatte gestern das Vergnügen ein SXC zu testen.
In Willingen den FR runter.
Obwohl der Dämpfer etwas zu weiche war, hatte ich mit dem Ding keine Probleme. 
Hat echt Spaß gemacht. 

Ich glaube ich werde es meinem Bruder aufschwatzen  

Cu


----------



## fanta1 (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo sxc gemeinde ,
bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines 70 von 07 .War bisher mit einem 18kg sx Trail Unterwegsund möchte jetzt etwas leichteres unterm ar..sch haben. Hab jetzt doch noch ein paar Fragen an erfahrene sxc Biker. 
Ich möchte es hauptsächlich als Freerridtourer im schönen Pfälzer Wald mit Option auf Alpen Cross  nutzen.
Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit den reifen im Bezug auf durchschlag Schutz, langen NN 2.4 oder besser BB 2.4 (ich weiß ist auch ein Glaubers Frage) und passen die überhaupt rein.
Was für eine Kettenführung 2fach, passt ans sxc? 
Gibt es was als Schmutzfänger für den Dämpfer?
Hält die Karbon Sitzstrebe härtere Sprünge und Drops aus?
Werde in Zukunft öfter hier sein und bestimmt noch einige Fragen haben 
Ich bedanke mich jetzt schon mal  und wünsch allen schönes Wetter und schöne Touren
Gruß Markus


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Juni 2008)

REIFEN:
NN halte ich für das Bike als die falsche Wahl wenn man es richtig einsetzt. Erst recht nicht für einen Alpencross (zu Pannenanfällig!)
Fahre 2,35er Muddy Mary auf Dt 5.1. Baut breit. In schnellen gepressten Kurzen kommt der Reifen schon mal an die Ketten- und Sitzstrebe. Carbon nutzt sich ab, muss ich regelmäßig mit Gewebeband abkleben.

KETTENFÜHRUNG:
Habe bei G- Junkies sogar eine 3- Fach Führung gefunden. Die soll angeblich passen. Einschränkungen kenne ich nicht, ausprobieren oder SUFU.

SCHMUTZFÄNGER:
Habe ich mir selbst gebaut. Schau mal in meinen Fotos nach.


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanta1 (19. Juni 2008)

hallo




Neopren mit zwei Kabelbindern befestigt? 
Einfach !!!!
Wirkungsvoll ?????










Ist das nicht die Wolfburg oberhalb von NW







 Hab mich mal aus deinem Fotoalbum bedient 

gruß Markus


----------



## fanta1 (19. Juni 2008)

ups... 
ein wenig groß geraten


----------



## XChris (19. Juni 2008)

Ich bin 1,81 mit 88er Schrittlänge und habe mich nach Probefahrten fürs 19Zoll Slayer entschieden und einen 65er Vorbau drauf gemacht. Das Trifft meine Anforderungen sehr gut.


----------



## XChris (19. Juni 2008)

fanta1 schrieb:


> Hallo sxc gemeinde ,
> bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines 70 von 07 .War bisher mit einem 18kg sx Trail Unterwegsund möchte jetzt etwas leichteres unterm ar..sch haben. Hab jetzt doch noch ein paar Fragen an erfahrene sxc Biker.
> Ich möchte es hauptsächlich als Freerridtourer im schönen Pfälzer Wald mit Option auf Alpen Cross  nutzen.
> Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit den reifen im Bezug auf durchschlag Schutz, langen NN 2.4 oder besser BB 2.4 (ich weiß ist auch ein Glaubers Frage) und passen die überhaupt rein.
> ...


die Carbonschwinge ist relativ kratzempfindlich hält aber mehr aus als ich gedacht habe
Allerdings habe ich wg. Reifenfreiheit, Kratzempfindlichkeit und Optik jetzt doch auf eine Alustrebe umgerüstet. Die wiegt auf der Digitalwage nachgewogen gerade mal 40 Gramm mehr.


----------



## XChris (19. Juni 2008)

fanta1 schrieb:


> Hallo sxc gemeinde ,
> bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer eines 70 von 07 .War bisher mit einem 18kg sx Trail Unterwegsund möchte jetzt etwas leichteres unterm ar..sch haben. Hab jetzt doch noch ein paar Fragen an erfahrene sxc Biker.
> Ich möchte es hauptsächlich als Freerridtourer im schönen Pfälzer Wald mit Option auf Alpen Cross  nutzen.
> Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit den reifen im Bezug auf durchschlag Schutz, langen NN 2.4 oder besser BB 2.4 (ich weiß ist auch ein Glaubers Frage) und passen die überhaupt rein.
> ...


Die Reifenwahl ist halt so eine Frage des Anwendungsbereichs.
Ich hatte auch einige Monate den NN 2.4 mit Snakeskin drauf und fand ihn nicht schlecht - hat auch gut gehalten.
Habe dann für den Gardasee auf Muddy Mary umgerüstet und war schon von dem spürbar besseren Grip überrascht - sind aber halt leider 300g mehr auf der Waage

Für den AM-Einsatz auf Mittelgebirgstrails halte ich NN für gut, fahrtechnisch mehr Reserven für gröberen Untergrund und um auch mal einen Patzer auszubügeln hat die Mary


----------



## LautSprecher (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
Glückwunsch zum Slayer. Ich fahre den MM TC 2,35 / NN SK 2,25 mit Milch. Kein Durschlag, passt perfekt! Hinten kommt allerdings noch ein MM oder BB drauf  
Gruß Robin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc.Jimmy (19. Juni 2008)

Moin 

Darf mich nun auch als neuer besitzer eines slayers zu wort melden  

Nachdem ich nun schon länger überlegt hab mir endlich eins anzuschaffen , bei meinem alten ( über 10 jahre altem ) scott nun auch noch die hinter felge einen kleine riss hat . Bin ich dann heut mal zum gucken in laden gefahrem , da stand dann auch gleich das nette teil rum Ist zwar das vom vorjahr aber immerhin hab ichs ziemlich günstig bekommen . Hab auch schon die ersten 30km probefahrt runter , einfach geil auch ohne irgendwas am fahrwerk eingestellt zu haben , ok es passt noch nicht alles so aber das bike fährt sich einfach klasse . 






Ja die pedale sehn toll aus 

Werd mich dann gleich mal auf die suche in sachen fahrwerkeinstellung machen . Nur zwo dinge nerven etwas . 

Hab eine LX umwerfer drauf , der mag nicht so aufs große kettenblatt wenn das hinterrad einfedert . Habs zwar hier schonmal irgenwo gelesen aber find leider nix mehr . Könnte mir da jemend zu einem umwerfer raten der passt ? Problem ist der LX scheint zu breit und bleibt am rahmen hängen 

Zweites wäre die hintere bremsleitung die in den hinterreifen kommt . Lässt sich zwar durch kurzes ziehen wieder beheben bzw. mit einem kabelbinder festmachen aber so doll ist das ganze auch nicht . Denk mal das problem ist bekannt und vielleicht hat jemand ja eine bessere lösung ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Juni 2008)

Ja, das ist die Burg oberhalb von NW.

Der Spritzschutz ist aus 2 Gummilappen, kein Neopren.
Ist dicht.


----------



## Radical_53 (19. Juni 2008)

@jimmy: 

1. Umwerfer suchen, der nicht "universell" paßt. 31.8er Durchmesser, Top Swing, Down Pull. Nicht universal. Z.B. einen alten XT / XTR, 950-953 oder 750-753. Das funktioniert wunderbar.
2. Die Bremsleistung anders verlegen. Vom Sattel an der Innenseite der Sitzstrebe zur unteren Strebe, dort befestigen, dann am Innenlager vorbei unters Unterrohr, da wieder befestigen bis oben zum Steuerkopf. Nicht die Leitung über die Sitzstrebe führen oder gar dort befestigen, das taugt nix.


----------



## LautSprecher (19. Juni 2008)

@jimmy:
Leitung kürzen oder anderst verlegen. Ich hab sie so verlegt, funktioniert prima:


----------



## Doc.Jimmy (19. Juni 2008)

Super , danke euch beiden  

Hab auch gleich eine umwerfer gefunden und die bremsleitung werd ich erstmal notdürftig festmachen . Hab leider nicht das nötige werkzeug da um die dann zu entlüften , vom bremsflüssigkeit erst garnicht zu reden


----------



## LautSprecher (19. Juni 2008)

Doc.Jimmy schrieb:


> Super , danke euch beiden
> 
> Hab auch gleich eine umwerfer gefunden und die bremsleitung werd ich erstmal notdürftig festmachen . Hab leider nicht das nötige werkzeug da um die dann zu entlüften , vom bremsflüssigkeit erst garnicht zu reden



Einfach zum Händler oder mir eine PM schreiben wenn du in der Nähe Stuttgart wohnst, ist schnell gemacht.


----------



## Soulbrother (19. Juni 2008)

Du mußt nur den Sattel vom Adapter abschrauben,dann mit der Leitung unter der Sitzstrebe durchstecken und den Sattel am Adapter wieder festschrauben,fertig,1 min. Arbeit!


----------



## Doc.Jimmy (19. Juni 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Einfach zum Händler oder mir eine PM schreiben wenn du in der Nähe Stuttgart wohnst, ist schnell gemacht.



Danke fürs angebot aber ich wohn dann doch etwas weiter weg , ecke frankfurt main . 

Ne ich lass es dann beim händler machen , muss ohnehin in paar wochen zur erstinspektion und da lass ichs gleichs ändern . Oder ich leg mir das werkzeug dazu mal irgendwann zu . 

Jetzt ist erstmal wieder trail abklappern angesagt


----------



## LautSprecher (19. Juni 2008)

Doc.Jimmy schrieb:


> Danke fürs angebot aber ich wohn dann doch etwas weiter weg , ecke frankfurt main .
> 
> Ne ich lass es dann beim händler machen , muss ohnehin in paar wochen zur erstinspektion und da lass ichs gleichs ändern . Oder ich leg mir das werkzeug dazu mal irgendwann zu .
> 
> Jetzt ist erstmal wieder trail abklappern angesagt



Entlüften musst du ja nur wenn du sie kürzt...ansonsten ist die Lösung von Soulbrother gut beschrieben 



topgun11 schrieb:


> @mosquito
> 
> Hallo!
> Ich fahre   seit gestern endlich meinen SXC 70 Rahmen
> ...



Schön ist´s! Aber tausch bitte den langen Vorbau und den furchtbaren Spacerturm


----------



## LautSprecher (19. Juni 2008)

Internetpräsenz nicht verfügbar. (Doppelpost)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc.Jimmy (19. Juni 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Entlüften musst du ja nur wenn du sie kürzt...ansonsten ist die Lösung von Soulbrother gut beschrieben
> :



Ups sorry , ich hab mich beim leitung gucken verguckt 
Joa klar , so gehts auch ohne irgendwas abschrauben zu müssen


----------



## Soulbrother (19. Juni 2008)

O.K....jetzt ist Licht geworden...prima!


----------



## bestmove (20. Juni 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> *gibts jemanden der nen coil daempfer im sxc faehrt / passt der rein ? (fox dhx5.0 oder roco  ???*



Ich glaub die Frage wurde noch nicht beantwortet, würde mich auch brennend interessieren! Ein Fox Coil DHX 3 aus 2007 passt jedenfalls nicht rein  weil die Feder zu breit ist oder die Dämpferaufnahme zu kurz. Rob J. ist doch ein Roco gefahren  hat der andere Maße??

@Soulbrother
Ein DHX 5 Air aus 2008 (200/57) passt nicht in ein Switch 2007, welchen DHX hast du in deinem Switch verbaut??


----------



## *iceman* (20. Juni 2008)

Bin ja auch grade dabei ein SXC aufzubauen und wollte euch mal zu eurer Meinung zum Thema Gabeln fragen.
Bin mir da nach dem Studium diverser Threads hier im Forum immer unklarer (vielleicht sollte man auch einfach aufhören in diesen Threads zu lesen  ...).
Ich fahre bisher ein XC-Hardtail mit 'ner F80 von Fox, hab also noch wenig Vorstellung wie sich ein "großes" Bike so fährt, daher brauch ich eure Hilfe!

Hatte mich eigentlich schon auf ein Lyric U-Turn eingeschossen, bin mir da aber nichtmehr so sicher. Die Wahl war auf die Lyric gefallen, weil sie eine Stahlgabel ist (angeblich sprechen die ja deutlich schöner an, bin aber noch keine gefahren) und sich trotzdem traveln lässt.
Wie schaut's denn aus, braucht man für Auffahrten die Möglichkeit zu traveln, oder ist das so ein Feature, dass man kauft aber unterm Strich außer beim ersten mal zum Ausprobieren doch nie nutzt? Zumal ich hier im Fränkischen so viele Auf- und Abfahrten am Tag fahre, dass man glaub ich mit dem U-Turn sowieso wahnsinnig wird, in den Alpen dagegen stell ich's mir schon angenehm vor.
Wenn man jetzt also sagt man brauchts nicht, könnte man sich auch 'ne Fox Van holen, da man über die Lyric ja durchaus auch viel schlechtes hört (und eine Sorglosgabel wäre mir schon lieber) ...
Fährt eigentlich jemand die Lyric? Zufrieden?

Dann gibts da noch die Talas, die finde ich aber echt unverschämt teuer, aber vielleicht ist sie ja so überragend dass sie's Wert ist???
Und dann wäre da noch die 55 von Marzocchi, aber die scheint ja ähnlich der Lyric 2-Step überhaupt nicht zu funktionieren...

Von den Einbauhöhen, sollten sich die ganzen 160er doch nix geben, oder?

Hier sind ja auch einige mit der 66 unterwegs. Habt ihr eine ältere mit 170mm oder schon die neue mit 180? Ist das auch noch eine Überlegung wert oder überdimensioniert?

Fragen über Fragen!
Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus für Eure Mühen zur Beantwortung!


----------



## rocsam (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo *iceman*, ich kann Dir die Marzocchi All Mountain1 aus Modelljahr 2007 nur wÃ¤rmstens empfehlen, sie ist zZt zum Beispiel bei actionsports.de fÃ¼r 279â¬ zu bekommen. Ich fahre sie in einem SXC und bin vom Ansprechverhalten sehr angetan. Die Fox36 ist deutlich straffer, fÃ¼r mein GefÃ¼hl unkomfortabler, dafÃ¼r hat sie in ganz grobem GelÃ¤nde ein wenig mehr Reserven, mir ist das sahnigere Ansprechverhalten auf Forstwegen, bei kleineren Unebenheiten, wichtiger. Eine Pace Fighter bin ich auch schon gefahren, sehr Lenkexakt, sehr leicht, kommt aber in ruppigerem GelÃ¤nde schnell an ihre Grenzen, ist etwas weniger sahnig als die Fox und zudem sehr kritisch, was Pflege angeht. Zum Thema Absenkung:Bis vor drei Wochen war ich der Meinung, dass eine Absenkung bei 150mm+ Federweg sehr wichtig ist, mittlerweile denke ich anders: ich war bei einem Fahrtechnikseminar und dort habe ich gelernt, mit meinem SXC sÃ¤mtliche steilen Rampen, die ich sonst nur mit Absenkung hoch gefahren wÃ¤re, jetzt auch mit vollen 160mm Federweg zu fahren. Ist wirklich bloss eine Frage der Technik. Die Absenkung ist entweder umstÃ¤ndlich oder kostet Ansprechverhalten, zudem muss die Gabel Ã¶fter/frÃ¼her zum Service, wenn man die Absenkung (hÃ¤ufig) benutzt. Die 66 finde ich Ã¼berdimensioniert, zudem stÃ¶rt mich die Steckachse, ich fahre lieber mit Standard-Ausfallenden, da ich so das Vorderrad zb beim Transport in einem Auto oder bei einem Platten viel schneller aus-bzw eingebaut bekommt.....
Gruss

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CARBON-Rahmen sind in der Herstellung BILLIGER als ALU-Rahmen, sie werden nur aus marketingtechnischen GrÃ¼nden *teurer* verkauft....


----------



## LautSprecher (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
hab meiner 36 Talas 08 gestern ein neues Schmieröl verpasst, nix besseres !  Läuft total geschmeidig, sensibel und nutzt den Federweg sehr sinnvoll, leider erst nach dem kleinen "Tuning". Ich würd sie wieder kaufen. 

Danke nochmal an RockyRider 

Gruß


----------



## JoeDesperado (21. Juni 2008)

ich fahr eine 07er 66 SL ATA (180mm) und will sie nicht mehr hergeben. leider scheint auch meine gabel sich bergab langsam in den federweg "hineinzuschrauben", dem kann man aber mit einem kleinen eingriff rasch entgegenwirken. bergauf fahr ich eigentlich recht oft mit 160mm, das SXC klettert auch mit viel federweg vorne sehr gut! bergab geht der spaß dann erst so richtig los  ich finde die 66 nicht überdimensioniert, nichts spricht dagegen, vorne mehr FW zu haben als hinten, solange die geometrie passt.


----------



## *iceman* (21. Juni 2008)

Hm, ich sehe schon, jeder ist mit seiner Gabel zufrieden! Naja, ist ja auch schonmal was.

Wie ist es denn jetzt mit den Talas-Fahrern, ihr habt doch 'ne super Absenkung, benutzt ihr sie?

Fährt keiner 'ne Lyric und kann seine Erfahrungen kundtun?


----------



## bestmove (21. Juni 2008)

Ich bin ca. 1 Jahr die Talas am SXC gefahren. Anfangs hab ich noch abgesenkt, nach 1-2 Monaten nicht mehr und die 100mm hab ich nie genutzt. Wo das SXC mit 160mm nicht mehr raufklettert, kletter ich auch nicht rauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (21. Juni 2008)

Seit das Talas bei mir richtig funktioniert benutze ich es an Anstiegen schon recht gern. Meist nur die mittlere Stufe, aber das ist dann schon etwas angenehmer. Ob ich es für wichtig genug halte, bei einer neuen Gabel drauf zu pochen, weiß ich nicht. Aber blöd ist das Feature nicht, gerade wie bei der Talas wo man es sehr schnell nutzen kann und die Gabel abgesenkt genauso gut funktioniert wie bei vollem Federweg.


----------



## Jako (21. Juni 2008)

.....hätte eine 36er talas rc2 aus 2007 abzugeben....gruß jako


----------



## Doc.Jimmy (21. Juni 2008)

Hab auch eine talas drin , muss allerdings noch etwas eingefahren werden . In sachen klettern kann ich den anderen nur zustimmen , das slayer klettert auch ohne absenkung sehr gut . Mir kams zwar leicht so vor als würde das vorderrad gleich steigen , war aber auch nie der fall . Hab das bike aber auch erst 3 tage 
Find die absenkung aber trotzdem sehr praktsich . Schon allein das man den federweg problemlos im fahren verstellen kann , und es kommt einem in sachen fahrgefühl doch etwas "ruhiger" vor wenn die gabel unten ist . 

Würd ich eher unter persönliche geschmack werten ob mans braucht oder nicht . Wie gesagt klettert es auch so wunderbar bzw. jede fahrbare steigung .


----------



## LautSprecher (21. Juni 2008)

Ich benutze die Absenkung gern und häufig an meiner Talas, die 130mm lassen das Slayer halt doch nochmal ein bisschen schneller hochjagen . Aber wie bereits erwähnt gibt es eigentlich auch mit 160mm keine Probleme.
Gruß LautSprecher


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Juni 2008)

Fahre eine 36er Van, hab die Absenkung nie vermisst.

Aber wenn schon Absenkung, dann Talas.
Ist einfach zu handhaben.
Sonst nutzt man es doch selten.

Frage an alle 36er- Fahrer:

Wie steht es um eure Dämpferkartuschen?
Habe dauernd Luft drin.
Beim Ausfedern ist er letzte Rest schlecht bis gar nicht gedämpft.
Sie "schlürft" auf den oberen Zentimetern.

Zum Prüfen am besten Feder raus (oder Luft ablassen) und Kartusche an der Krone lösen.
Dann komplett einfedern.
Jetzt kann man die Kartusche von Hand bewegen.

Wenn keine Luft drin ist, läuft sie sauber durch den Federweg.
Ohne Geräusch und ohne "schlürfen" oder kratzen!!!!!

Nach dem Entlüften beginnt der Mist sobald ich sie härter ran nehme.
Toxo hat bereits 5 Versuche gehabt, dann eine neue Gabel geschickt.
Bei der ist es das Gleiche.

Andreas


----------



## Radical_53 (22. Juni 2008)

Je nach Einstellung klingt meine beim Arbeiten wie ein Boxsack, aber sonst macht sie keine fiesen Geräusche.
Hart rannehmen hieße bei dir einfach flott fahren oder impliziert das auch z.B. viel Druckstufe? Wenn der Spaß selbst bei ner komplett getauschten Gabel auftritt könnt ich mir vorstellen, daß der Kram zu heiß wird. Für den Fall würd ich ein anderes (besseres) Dämpferöl für die Gabel ausprobieren, Red Line z.B. oder Blue Ray, Silkolene... sowas.
Ich weiß nicht ob ein normaler Mensch eine Gabel heißfahren kann, aber Luft drin ohne äußeren Defekt klingt für mich nach sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Juni 2008)

Habe bisher viele vollsytetsiche Öl versucht.
Immer der gleiche Erfolg, keiner.
High- und Lowspeed fahre ich fast ganz auf.
Zugstufe etwa 2/3 zu.

Das Geräusch ist beim Prüfen unabhängig von den Einstellungen.
Nach dem Entlüften ist erst einmal wieder weg.

Aber nach 2 Tage Gardasee oder so was beginnt es wieder von vorne.
Der ungedämpfete Bereich wird von tag zu Tag größer, also immer mehr Luft drin.


----------



## Radical_53 (22. Juni 2008)

Hm, ok. Das ist dann natürlich schon schlechter. Fox ist also ratlos, hast du evtl. mal mit Firmen wie TF oder Motopitkan gesprochen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Juni 2008)

Habe bisher nur zu Toxo Kontakt gehabt.
Die waren ratlos, haben es auch teilweise ignoriert.
Dann kam die Gabel mit dem gleichen Fehler wieder zurück.

Wollte mal nachhören wie das bei euren Gabeln so ist?
Habe bei meinen bekannten die Dinger überprüft und siehe da?
Überall das Gleiche!


----------



## Radical_53 (22. Juni 2008)

Hm. Möglich ist Alles, aber aufgefallen wär's mir bisher absolut nicht. Wenn das so verbreitet ist, müßte einer dafür eine Lösung haben. Ich würd echt eher mal einen der Tuner fragen, denk die sollten's wissen. Gerade die Probleme wo z.B. der Importeur nur die Achseln zuckt.


----------



## hunter007 (23. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Ich will mir ein SXC 70 kaufen... Körpergrösse 175, Schrittlänge 86... Was denkt ihr für eine Rahmengrösse ist gut für mich... 18" oder 19"...???

Ebenso ne Frage wegen der Karbonstrebe... ist sie stabil, kratzfest und keine Einschläge von Steinen...??? Braucht es Folie zum abdecken... oder wird nur die Oberfläche leicht gekratzt... so im allgemeinen Gebruach...???

Herzlichen Dank für Eure Hilfe...


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Juni 2008)

18" passt.
19" halte ich für zu groß.

Karbonstütze am Endurobike?
RaceFace rät davon ab.
Es sei denn du machst das Teil nicht runter.


----------



## LautSprecher (23. Juni 2008)

Hey,
18" sollte perfekt passen..die Karbon"strebe" (nicht Stütze, RockyRider) würde ich abkleben, hat bei mir schon paar fiese tiefgehendere Kratzer


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Juni 2008)

Äh, ja Strebe.
Abkleben hilft.
Stimmt


----------



## LautSprecher (23. Juni 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Äh, ja Strebe.
> Abkleben hilft.
> Stimmt



Hab ich dir eigentlich schon gesagt das ich dir wegen deinem Schmieröl-Tipp sehr dankbar sein muss?


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Juni 2008)

Gern geschehen!

Kleiner Taschenspielertrick mit großer Wirkung.

Da steht die Sache mit der Ausnutzung des Federweges in einem ganz anderen Licht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hunter007 (23. Juni 2008)

was gibts noch so tips...??

ich nehm die folie wo man so div. abkleben kann (durchsichtig)... die für Bücher etc... wie heisst das was ihr nehmt....??

Tips und Ideen sind willkommen... und würdet ihr es wieder kaufen...

Satteloberkante bis Mitte Trettlager müssen es 75cm sein, ist da die Stütze noch genügend im Rohr...?

Thanks...


----------



## LautSprecher (23. Juni 2008)

Wiederkaufen?
-Nö.
Eher alle anderen Farben zulegen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Juni 2008)

Bücherfolie ist zu dünn.
Habe Folie von 3M.
Die wird von der Autoindustrie verwendet.
Man sie ordentlich um Ecken kleben.
Ist aber nicht billig.
Google mal


----------



## peterbe (23. Juni 2008)

Jenseits der Carbonstrebe, die vor allem auf Druck belastet wird, und mehr als ausreichend stabil konzipiert ist, bin ich gut mit einer Syntace P6 Carbonsattelstütze gefahren, ich habe von dieser Stütze noch keine Probleme mitbekommen. Toll an der Stütze ist, dass sie mit der Sattelaufnahme nach hinten montiert werden kann und dann die Sitzgeometrie mehr in Richtung Downhill verschiebt oder der Sattel wird mit dem Stützschlitten nach vorne montiert, was ich meist getan habe und damit wird die Geometrie verdammt CrossCountry und das Rad klettert noch besser. Nur vor dem ersten Einbau solte man das Sitzrohr mit einer Kunstoffbürste auf einer Bohrmaschine polieren, damit nichts kratzt, und dann mit Carbonmontagepaste montieren.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Juni 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Jenseits der Carbonstrebe, die vor allem auf Druck belastet wird, und mehr als ausreichend stabil konzipiert ist, bin ich gut mit einer Syntace P6 Carbonsattelstütze gefahren, ich habe von dieser Stütze noch keine Probleme mitbekommen. Toll an der Stütze ist, dass sie mit der Sattelaufnahme nach hinten montiert werden kann und dann die Sitzgeometrie mehr in Richtung Downhill verschiebt oder der Sattel wird mit dem Stützschlitten nach vorne montiert, was ich meist getan habe und damit wird die Geometrie verdammt CrossCountry und das Rad klettert noch besser. Nur vor dem ersten Einbau solte man das Sitzrohr mit einer Kunstoffbürste auf einer Bohrmaschine polieren, damit nichts kratzt, und dann mit Carbonmontagepaste montieren.



Carbonstrebe/ Sattelstütze?
Verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht.

Sattelsütze:
wird auf Biegung beansprucht, also meist vorne Zugkraft, hinten Druckkraft.

Sitzstreben:
bei einfacher Belastung durch Einfedern eine Druckstrebe. (Kohlefaser kann NUR Zugkräfte aufnehmen!)
Aber in Kurven verwindet sich der Kram, also kommt noch Torsion dazu, das macht es recht difus.
Auf jedem Fall werden die Klebestellen zum oberen Alujoch dann auf Verdrehen beansprucht.
Allerdings wird


----------



## peterbe (26. Juni 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Carbonstrebe/ SattelstÃ¼tze?
> Verstehe den Zusammenhang nicht.
> 
> SattelsÃ¼tze:
> ...



Oh man, jenseits dazu, dass dein Post unvollstÃ¤ndig ist, wurden hier zwei Sachen angefragt und beantwortet. Und jenseits deines Ingeniuer-Wissens Ã¼ber Kohlefaser geht es hier um praktische Fragen: 

Die Carbon-Sitzstrebe (Thema 1) reagiert, wie auch du sagst, auf Druck, da ist es egal, ob Carbon par Prinzip nur auf Zug belastbar ist. Bei einem Hinterbau gibt es natÃ¼rlich auch Berge Seiten- und DrehkrÃ¤fte (Torsion), aber die gehen primÃ¤r in die konzeptionsbedingten Schwachstellen der Federung, die Lager. Und die sind identisch bei einer Alu-Sitzstrebe SXC 30 und der Kohle-Strebe des SXC-70. Wie hier im Forum diskutiert, gibt es auch dort ab und an Wartungsbedarf, sprich ausgeleierte Lager und Buchsen. Ich habe hier im Forum allerdings noch nicht gelesen, dass es an der Klebestelle Alu-Carbon Probleme gegeben hat â die Verbindung scheint also ausreichen konzipiert und dimensioniert. 

Bei der Dikussion um die Frage der StabilitÃ¤t einer Kohle-SattelstÃ¼tze (2. Thema) muss man heute, jenseits der Debatte um vorne Zug, hinten Druck, feststellen, dass es keine konzeptionsbedingten Nachteile bei KohlestÃ¼tzen gegenÃ¼ber AlustÃ¼tzen gibt, auch nicht im ruppigsten GelÃ¤ndeeinsatz, wo man vielleicht doch eher im Stehen fÃ¤hrt. Bei richtiger Montage und vernÃ¼nftigen StÃ¼tzen (wozu z.B. die P6 oder die Easton zu zÃ¤hlen sind) hat eine KohlestÃ¼tze sogar den Vorteil der Vribrations- und Biege-DÃ¤mpfung, was an einem SXC vielleicht nicht das primÃ¤re Problem ist, eher der Gewichtsvorteil. Und wenn man einen kleinen Rahmen fÃ¤hrt oder echt lange Beine hat, ist eine 400mm StÃ¼tze oft notwendig, hier gibt es auÃer der P6 fast nur ebenbÃ¼rtig teure AlustÃ¼tzen. Ich nutze z.B. die P6 bis zum maximalen Auszug, eine Shannon-Alu-StÃ¼tze, die ich vorher nutze, war wesentlich schwerer, optisch eher Heavy-Metal und von der Sattelaufnahme her old-school - und auch nicht viel gÃ¼nstiger. 

Vielleicht sollte man die ganze Carbon-Debatte mal aufsplitten in einen objektiven Part (Technologie/Erfahrungen) und einen emotionalen (Mode/Innovation/Ãngste vor neuen Technologien), dann kÃ¶nnte man entspannter debattieren.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Juni 2008)

peterbe schrieb:


> Die Carbon-Sitzstrebe............ Bei einem Hinterbau gibt es natürlich auch Berge Seiten- und Drehkräfte (Torsion), aber die gehen primär in die konzeptionsbedingten Schwachstellen der Federung, die Lager........


Und wie kommen die Kräfte dort hin?

An meinem Bike läuft Wasser aus der klebestelle, obwohl das Bike 3 Wochen kein Wasser mehr gesehen hat.




Wie oft versenkst du deine Sattelstütze?
RaceFace rät davon in der Bedienungsanleitung ab!
Wieviel Geweicht sparst du mit einer Carbonstütze?

Ich denke nicht, dass die Dinger brechen.
Allerdings wäre der Lack bei schnell runter.

Ich halte eine Karbonstütze in einem Endurobike (bei angemessener Nutzung!) für unangebracht.
Muss jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er soviel Geld dafür ausgibt.


----------



## LB Stefan (26. Juni 2008)

An nen Endurobike gehört doch keine Karbonsattelstütze sondern sowas da !! 

Zumindest wenn man das Bike als Endurobike nutzt, zum Eisdielefahren kommt natürlich die Carbonstütze besser


----------



## peterbe (26. Juni 2008)

Ist deine Schwinge vielleicht unter Spannung mit den Umlenkhebeln zusammengebaut? ich habe nach der ersten Lagerwartung den Hinterbau mit Distanzscheiben komplett ohne Spannung zusammengebaut und danach keine Lagerprobleme mehr gehabt. Und wie kommt das Wasser in die Holme? Durch Hochdruckreinigerwäsche? Ich hatte nach einem kompletten Schlammwinter mit regelmäßiger aber vorsichtiger Schlauchwäsche weder Wasser im Umwerferdom noch im Rahmen. Trockne deine Sitzstrebe mal richtig durch und dichte die Klebestelle mit Lack oder Silikon, falls es Montagepfusch von RM ist. Falls sich die Klebestelle tatsächlich partiell gelöst haben sollte, wäre das ein Fall für Kulanz oder Garantie, denke ich, dann würde ich aus Sicherheitsgründen auch nicht mehr mit dem Rad fahren...

Natürlich leidet der Lack der Carbon-Stütze durch oftmaliges hoch- und runterfahren, ist hier mal diskutiert worden: mit Politur reparierbar, allerdings hat die Syntace-Sattelklemme einen Gummiabstreifring, der viel Dreck außenhält und die Kratzer bleiben oberflächig, wenn vor der Erstmontage das Sitzrohr von innen sauber poliert wird. Ich habe alternativ inzwischen eine oftbenutzte Joplin, allerdings werde ich für den Alpenurlaub wieder die P6 draufbauen, ist die ästethisch und gewichtstechnisch schönere Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Juni 2008)

Die Strebe ist ohne Spannung.
Hochdruckreiniger gibt es bei nicht.

Das Wasser gelangt über die Nieten der Zuganschläge in die Strebe.
Hast du ein Loch in den Sitzstreben, unten beim Gleitlager?
Ich soll mir laut Info von BA dort ein 3mm Loch rein bohren.

Und Wasser habe ich auch dauernd im Tretlagergehäuse.
Der schwarze Deckel auf dem kleinen Dom für die Umwerferbefestigung ist nur drauf gesteckt, kann nicht dicht sein.
Mal die Schraube unter dem Tretlager rausgenommen?


----------



## peterbe (26. Juni 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die Strebe ist ohne Spannung.
> Hochdruckreiniger gibt es bei nicht.
> 
> Das Wasser gelangt über die Nieten der Zuganschläge in die Strebe.
> ...



Du hattest das mit dem Wasser schon mal geschrieben, daraufhin habe ich das gecheckt und kein Wasser gefunden. Danach habe ich den Deckel auf dem Dom mit ein wenig Silikon eingeklebt, letztens mal wieder aufgemacht: Trocken.
Ebenso ist kein Wasser im Tretlagergehäuse, ich schau da ab und an nach. Bisher kannte ich das nur von meinem Wildwasserkajak, dass man alle Schrauben und Nieten abdichten muss, um Wassereinbruch zu verhindern...


----------



## *iceman* (26. Juni 2008)

So, hab jetzt nochmal zwecks Gabel recherchiert und bin zu folgendem Schluss gekommen:

Egal welche Gabel, wenn man etwas in den verschiedenen Foren rumsucht, jede einzelne hat so ihre Problemchen und irgendwer hat immer was zu meckern.

Nach längerem Nachlesen und Überlegen bin ich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ich gerne 'ne Stahlgabel hätte:

robuster
der volle Federweg wird tatsächlich genutzt
sensibler
keine oder zumindest keine so gute Federwegsverstellung, aber wenn ich eure Aussagen so höre und wie ich mich kenne würde ich's eh eher nicht benutzen.


So, damit war meine Auswahl wieder runter auf die Lyric und die Van. Und von den beiden ist die Entscheidung für die Lyric dann nicht so schwer:

viel günstiger
scheint sehr gut zu funktionieren (die Van natürlich auch, keine Frage)
für lange Auffahrten in den Alpen hat man doch noch das U-Turn in der Hinterhand...
Die Van scheint zwar von der Performance nochmal 'nen Tick besser zu sein, aber ich bezweifle, dass ich das merke (dazu fehlt ja schon der Vergleich) und bei dem Preisunterschied...

Also wird's wohl 'ne Lyric U-Turn werden.
Danke für eure Meinungen!


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Juni 2008)

gut recherchiert!
Mir gefällt der FOX- Schnellspanner (ab 2008) besser als der von RockShox.


----------



## *iceman* (27. Juni 2008)

Ja, dachte mir ich poste es mal, vielleicht hilfts ja jemandem in der Entscheidungsfindung...

So vom Ansatz her find ich die Schnellspanner von FOX auch irgendwie schöner (wie die ganze Van, die ja einfach nur geil aussieht), aber über das MAXLE 360 hört man eigentlich auch nur gutes.


----------



## topgun11 (29. Juni 2008)

Moin zusammen!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Dachträger, der mein SXC gescheit aufnimmt.
Ich habe die SuFu und alle einschlägigen Themen bereits durchforstet, komme aber zu keiner eindeutigen Meinung.
Der Proride von Thule scheint eine gute Wahl zu sein.
Was habt Ihr denn für Träger die einwandfrei funktionieren.
Wenn der Proride ginge würde ich den nehmen auch wenn der von oben und unten klemmt (Züge am Unterrohr).
Ich wäre sehr dankbar für Eure geschätzte Hilfe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HitTheDirt (29. Juni 2008)

So Leuts hier mal mein selbstgemachter Dämpferschutz





Sind insgesamt 4 Bildchen von da


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Juni 2008)

Schubbert der nicht über die Schwinge?


----------



## supakutte (2. Juli 2008)

Aber Hallo...
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19661


----------



## LautSprecher (2. Juli 2008)

supakutte schrieb:


> Aber Hallo...
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19661



Aha, ein SXC. Was willst du uns sagen?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (3. Juli 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> gibts jemanden der nen coil daempfer im sxc faehrt / passt der rein ? (fox dhx5.0 oder roco  ???





bestmove schrieb:


> Ich glaub die Frage wurde noch nicht beantwortet, würde mich auch brennend interessieren! Ein Fox Coil DHX 3 aus 2007 passt jedenfalls nicht rein  weil die Feder zu breit ist oder die Dämpferaufnahme zu kurz. Rob J. ist doch ein Roco gefahren  hat der andere Maße??
> 
> @Soulbrother
> Ein DHX 5 Air aus 2008 (200/57) passt nicht in ein Switch 2007, welchen DHX hast du in deinem Switch verbaut??



Hi Neikless & Bestmove,
Es passt einer rein, jedoch muss man den Federteller ein wenig bearbeiten und ausserdem muss man die Feder so drehen, dass sie nicht mit der Schwinge kollidiert...



fanta1 schrieb:


> ...
> Was für eine Kettenführung 2fach, passt ans sxc?
> Gibt es was als Schmutzfänger für den Dämpfer?...



Ich fahre die Zweig von G-Junkies, habe sie ein wenig modifiziert, damit ich sie näher zur Kettenstrebe drehen kann...



fanta1 schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist aber kein Advantage in 2.4, oder? Der sollte doch imho garnicht reinpassen... Falls doch, auf welcher Felge ist dieser montiert? Falls es ein 2.25er ist, wie breit baut der bzw. was steht auf dem Reifen drauf?

@All: Ich hatte vor kurzer Zeit schonmal einen DHX Coil im SXC getestet, jedoch war das Ergebniss sehr komisch, lag wohl daran, dass der Dämpfer Servicereif war...
Habe den zu Motopitkan geschickt und mir ein ProRace Tuning gegönnt, bin mal sehr gespannt, wie sich der Dämpfer machen wird. Nach dem Wochenende kann ich mehr dazu sagen.
Mit dem DHX Air war ich überhaupt nicht zufrieden, auch, nachdem ich die 2. Luftkammer verkleinert hatte, war der Dämpfer einfach überfordert, gerade bei schnellen Schlägen. Sobald ich meine Hometrails langsamer gefahren bin, hat alles gut gefunzt, bei höherer Geschwindigkeit war das Heck total überfordert...
Was dem ganzen ein wenig entgegengewirkt hat, war ein überdurchschnittlich hoher SAG und eine recht schnelle Zugstufe, jedoch nur sinnvoll für Leute, die wirklich schnelle Trails fahren...


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juli 2008)

Ist ein 2,4er Advantage auf DT EX 5.1.
Wenn man genauer hinsieht erkennt man, dass die Seitenstollen kastriert sind.
Er hat trotzdem noch geschliffen.
Fahre jetzt den 2,35er Muddy Mary.
Der schleift auch, aber weniger.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (3. Juli 2008)

gna.
Ich fahre auch die 5.1er. IMHO sollte es nicht breiter werden als ein 2.35er Fat Albert, was mich schon sehr nervt, da ich auch mal nen breiteren Reifen fahren wollte. Nobby in 2.4 ist auch schon sehr grenzwertig.

Rocky rückt leider auf Anfrage keine Alu-Sitzstreben heraus, nur im Tausch gegen defekte...

Da könnte man sich schon fast mal welche von Alutech oder vom Richi anfertigen lassen...


----------



## LautSprecher (3. Juli 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Rocky rückt leider auf Anfrage keine Alu-Sitzstreben heraus, nur im Tausch gegen defekte...



Ansägen


----------



## TurboLenzen (3. Juli 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Ansägen



soweit kommts noch! AUFPASSEN...


----------



## HitTheDirt (5. Juli 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Schubbert der nicht über die Schwinge?



Da schubbert nix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hunter007 (5. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen

danke für die hilfe... mein sxc 70 ist da... noch neue Sattelstütze rein (crank brothers) und die seitlichen streben mit m3 abkleben wegen den schühchen...

super ding...

gruss aus der schweiz


----------



## JoeDesperado (5. Juli 2008)

übrigens: eine rubber queen 2,4" (UST-version auf crossmax SX) passt gerade noch so in den SXC-hinterbau, ähnlich der big betty. wenn die RQ gut performt, bleibt sie für's erste trotzdem drinnen.


----------



## LautSprecher (5. Juli 2008)

Big Betty in 2,4 passt wirklich haarscharf rein.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (6. Juli 2008)

Hier mal ein Update mit dem teuerstem Fahrrad und zugleich schlechtestem Hinterbau...


----------



## JoeDesperado (6. Juli 2008)

schön provokant  gibt's dazu keine erläuterungen?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (6. Juli 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> schön provokant  gibt's dazu keine erläuterungen?



Klar gibts welche, jedoch erstmal nur etwas zurückhaltend:
Dem Hinterbau entlockt man auch mit einem getuntem DHX Coil nur wenig Leben. Klar geht da schon was, bin aber der Meinung, dass der Hinterbau meines Switches von 2005 wesentlich aktiver und lebendiger war. Gerade bei Highspeed und Wurzelteppichen will das Slayer SXC nicht so recht überzeugen, ist dort ein wenig überfordert.

Die Testrunde gestern war nur kurz, mehr kann ich erst die Tage berichten, jedoch ist die Euphorie, die ich mir erhofft hatte, ausgeblieben. Einen schlechten Hinterbau kann man nicht mit einem Top Dämpfer umkrempeln... Ich werde weiterhin berichten.


----------



## LautSprecher (6. Juli 2008)

Also ich bin eigentlich bis aufs Durchsacken völlig zufrieden. (hatte aber vor 2 Wochen Probleme mit dem Dämpfer - hat sich aber wieder selber "repariert")


----------



## JoeDesperado (6. Juli 2008)

anfangs war ich auch nicht ganz zufrieden, es hat richtige abstimmungsorgien gebraucht, um ein gutes setup zu finden. also nimm dir dafür lieber zu viel zeit als zu wenig!
bei wirklich schnell überfahrenen wurzelteppichen kommt's mir auch manchmal so vor, als ob der hinterbau nicht ganz mitkommen würde, da muss ich mich wohl noch bisserl mit der zugstufe spielen.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (6. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich mit 40 Sachen durch den Wald fahre und etwa 1000 Unterarm-Dicke Wurzeln sich mir in den Weg stellen, kommt der Hinterbau nicht mit, wie es im Vergleich der Switch Hinterbau getan hatte, mit dem Luftdämpfer wars richtig komisch, mit dem Stahlfeder Dämpfer gehts nun etwas besser, reisst aber nicht allzuviel heraus. Solange es gediegen zur Sache geht, was Geschwindigkeit und Ruppigkeit angeht, ist der Hinterbau ok, bei Highspeed wirds dann aber komisch... Naja, immerhin besser als ein Hardtail 

Natürlich sackt der Hinterbau nun nichtmehr durch, hat er aber vorher auch schon nicht mehr, nachdem ich ihm nen Plastestreifen verpasst hab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juli 2008)

Habe auch einiges versucht.
Sicher ist, dass der Druck im Piggy Pack minimal sein muss.
Sonst hat man zuviel Druckstufe.
Dafür Kammer voll zu drehen.

Die Sache mit dem Plastikstreifen werde ich noch versuchen.
Aber mit mehr als 140psi in der Kammer fahre ich auf keinen Fall!


----------



## rocsam (7. Juli 2008)

..hatte bis vor kurzem auch ein Switch (05er SL), ich finden den SXC-Hinterbau wesentlich besser. Ich habe allerdings auch von DHX auf RP23 umgerüstet. Seitdem fährt sich das SXC einfach besser: man sitzt mehr "im Rad", bei Wurzelteppichen habe ich jetzt auch nicht mehr das Gefühl, dass der Hinterbau "nicht mitkommt". Die Bergauf-performance ist ebenfalls wesentlich besser als beim Switch. Leih Dir doch mal einen RP23, vielleicht kommst Du damit auch besser klar.....


----------



## ribisl (7. Juli 2008)

Ist das SXC eigentlich für den Bikepark freigeben?


----------



## Dome_2001 (7. Juli 2008)

ribisl schrieb:


> Ist das SXC eigentlich für den Bikepark freigeben?



Wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe dann nein ...

Siehe Link:

http://www.bikes.com/main+en+01_102+Slayer_SXC_90.html?BIKE=167#4


----------



## JoeDesperado (7. Juli 2008)

wieso? "all-mountain" ist in nordamerika das, was bei uns "enduro" ist. und außerdem ist das SXC lt. grafik immerhin zu 60% für freeride geeignet  
das muss für den einen oder anderen bikepark-besuch mehr als ausreichen.



rocsam schrieb:


> ..hatte bis vor kurzem auch ein Switch (05er SL), ich finden den SXC-Hinterbau wesentlich besser. Ich habe allerdings auch von DHX auf RP23 umgerüstet. Seitdem fährt sich das SXC einfach besser: man sitzt mehr "im Rad", bei Wurzelteppichen habe ich jetzt auch nicht mehr das Gefühl, dass der Hinterbau "nicht mitkommt". Die Bergauf-performance ist ebenfalls wesentlich besser als beim Switch. Leih Dir doch mal einen RP23, vielleicht kommst Du damit auch besser klar.....



das klingt interessant...vllt. verschleuder ich meinen DHX auch, falls dein eindruck wirklich stimmen sollte. gibt's noch mehr leute mit dieser erfahrung?


----------



## ribisl (7. Juli 2008)

...aber auch für XC/Marahon zu 60% 
...und bei einen Marathon wäre der Gewichtsnachteil gegenüber einen richtigen Marathonfully vielleicht etwas ungut.....

..somit ist die Grafik fürn Hugo..

PS seh grad, dass das Slayer SS auch die selbe Grafik hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## topgun11 (7. Juli 2008)

Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass der DHX Air 4.0 besser als die 5er Variante ist.
Beim Abfahren vom großen Feldberg am WE über den Single-Trail mit 1000 Wurzeln habe ich nix vermisst, ausser vielleicht einem Kettenspanner.
Hat schon arg geschlagen!
Vielleicht hat jemand einen 4er zum testen.
Kann das sein, dass es da große Unterschiede gibt?
Beim 5er lässt sich ja die Plattform zusätzlich einstellen, beim 4er nur zu oder auf.
PS: Frage mich immer noch welcher Dachträger funktioniert?!!!!!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (7. Juli 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> ..hatte bis vor kurzem auch ein Switch (05er SL), ich finden den SXC-Hinterbau wesentlich besser. Ich habe allerdings auch von DHX auf RP23 umgerüstet. Seitdem fährt sich das SXC einfach besser: man sitzt mehr "im Rad", bei Wurzelteppichen habe ich jetzt auch nicht mehr das Gefühl, dass der Hinterbau "nicht mitkommt". Die Bergauf-performance ist ebenfalls wesentlich besser als beim Switch. Leih Dir doch mal einen RP23, vielleicht kommst Du damit auch besser klar.....





JoeDesperado schrieb:


> wieso? "all-mountain" ist in nordamerika das, was bei uns "enduro" ist. und außerdem ist das SXC lt. grafik immerhin zu 60% für freeride geeignet
> das muss für den einen oder anderen bikepark-besuch mehr als ausreichen.
> 
> das klingt interessant...vllt. verschleuder ich meinen DHX auch, falls dein eindruck wirklich stimmen sollte. gibt's noch mehr leute mit dieser erfahrung?



Der Radical_xy hat auch dieselbe Erfahrung gemacht, jedoch ist seiner ge-pusht...
Ich finde jedoch, dass der Hinterbau nichtmal mit nem getuntem Stahlfederdämpfer gut geht im Vergleich zum Switch Hinterbau mit einem gut funzendem Manitou Swinger (gibt ja auch welche, die nicht so gut gehen...)

Werde halt noch ein wenig am Setup herumspielen müssen, aber das wird eher ne Optimierung sein und soviel werd ich da wohl nichtmehr rausholen können, so glaube ich...


----------



## Jendo (8. Juli 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> ..hatte bis vor kurzem auch ein Switch (05er SL), ich finden den SXC-Hinterbau wesentlich besser...



Hattest Du einen Luftdämpfer oder Stahlfederdämpfer im Switch verbaut? Ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen das ein Switch Hinterbau (mit Feder) dem eines Luft SXCs unterlegen sein soll.


----------



## bestmove (8. Juli 2008)

Jendo schrieb:


> Hattest Du einen Luftdämpfer oder Stahlfederdämpfer im Switch verbaut? Ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen das ein Switch Hinterbau (mit Feder) dem eines Luft SXCs unterlegen sein soll.


Die Befürchtung habe ich auch  daher hab ich mir als "All Mountain" ein Switch SL zugelegt.


----------



## JoeDesperado (9. Juli 2008)

sind die switchs nicht noch immer bruchgefährdet, oder hat sich das 'schon' erledigt?
ich bin übrigens drauf und dran, meinen dhx gegen einen rp23 (original von einem sxc) auszutauschen...noch irgendwelche ein- oder zusprüche?


----------



## LautSprecher (9. Juli 2008)

Ich finde so ein Air Roco sieht intressant aus. Ob der besser als ein Fox geht?


----------



## JoeDesperado (9. Juli 2008)

bei den roccos soll die ausfallquote recht hoch sein, das ist mir zu riskant. von fox wurde ich noch nie enttäuscht, das muss aber auch nix heißen.


----------



## rocsam (9. Juli 2008)

@ Jendo: ich hatte eine serienmäßiges Switch SL, also mit RP3-Luftdämpfer, Auffallend und nervig war, dass ich 2-3x pro Jahr eine neu Dämpferbuchse gebraucht habe, beim SXC bisher noch gar keine... Wie sind Deine persönlichen Erfahrungen bzgl. Performanceunterschiede Switch SL zu SXC??? Ist das Switch doch das bessere All-Mountain/Enduro? M.E. ist das Switch nur im Bikepark und bei Drops besser...


----------



## bestmove (9. Juli 2008)

Ich finde das Switch fährt sich verspielter gegenüber dem SXC. Die Federung ist irgendwie direkter, ähnlich wie phone es beschrieben hat. Für mich ist das bei gleichem Gewicht die bessere All Mountain/Enduro Alternative d.h. aber nicht das das Switch generell besser ist - es liegt halt auch immer an den persönlichen Vorlieben.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (9. Juli 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> @ Jendo: ich hatte eine serienmäßiges Switch SL, also mit RP3-Luftdämpfer, Auffallend und nervig war, dass ich 2-3x pro Jahr eine neu Dämpferbuchse gebraucht habe, beim SXC bisher noch gar keine... Wie sind Deine persönlichen Erfahrungen bzgl. Performanceunterschiede Switch SL zu SXC??? Ist das Switch doch das bessere All-Mountain/Enduro? M.E. ist das Switch nur im Bikepark und bei Drops besser...



Beim Switch kann die Gleitbuchse im Dämpferauge schneller ausschlagen, da der Hinterbau des Switch nicht ganz so steif ist wie der eines SXC, von daher kriegt der Dämpfer beim Switch mehr Seitenkräfte ab.

Das SXC ist schon das bessere AllMountain mit Freeride Ambitionen. Leider hat das Switch einen wesentlich kleineren Sattelverstellbereich, wenn man ohne Tele-Stütze unterwegs ist, kann sich das nachteilig auswirken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Juli 2008)

Wie schnell die Buchsen auschlagen liegt doch daran, wie weit sie sich beim Einfedern drehen.
Die Reibung macht die Dinger tot, oder schlägt bei euch die vordere Buchse aus?


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Juli 2008)

Naja ich würde eher sagen die Reibung + Verschmutzung (Sand, Dreck) die die Buchsen abschleifen...

Von daher immer schön sauber halten.


----------



## Don Trailo (10. Juli 2008)

da soll einer sagen all mountains seien nicht tourentauglich 

 7000hm in den vergangenen 3 tagen in LIVINGNO
 es war göttlich


----------



## LautSprecher (10. Juli 2008)

Tolles Bild 
Da weiß man garnicht wo man zuerst hinschauen solle 
Aber am 19.7. ist es bei mir auch soweit! Alpencross, wenns irgendwie geht versorg ich euch unterwegs mit Bildern im Singetrail-Pic-Fred. Da zeigen wir dann mal was ein Slayer kann


----------



## LB Stefan (10. Juli 2008)

So endlich fertig alles. Muss schon sagen dass mit dem Rollercoaster funktioniert prächtig!!

Die Kette wird viel besser gespannt und klappert viel weniger bis gar nicht mehr. Ausserdem sieht schön aus


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (10. Juli 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> So endlich fertig alles. Muss schon sagen dass mit dem Rollercoaster funktioniert prächtig!!
> 
> Die Kette wird viel besser gespannt und klappert viel weniger bis gar nicht mehr. Ausserdem sieht schön aus



Das ist die geilste und zugleich elegeganteste Lösung für eine Rohloff, da kackt sogar der original Rohloff Spanner ab! Nur wäre mir der Vorbau zu lang, jedoch hab ich mein SXC mehr in Richtung Freeride aufgebaut, während du wohl mehrere km damit runterspulst... Wir haben halt keinen Steinwald hier in Bayreuth 

EDIT sagt: gibt die Spannfeder vom Rollercoaster genug Spielraum her, dass da nix reisst/bricht? Ich bin halt nur die blöden Point Singlespeed Kettenspanner gewöhnt, da bricht die Feder beim kleinstem Versuch die Kette zu spannen....


----------



## LB Stefan (11. Juli 2008)

Jepp ist mehr zum freerideangehauten Tourenfahren gedacht. 

Die Feder spannt die Kette ganz ordentlich. 
Die Verderehung reicht auch aus um die Kettenlängung beim einfedern auszugleichen.

Wenn man die Vorspannung zu sehr wähl ists mir schon passiert dass die Feder weiter rum gebogen hat aber momentan bei ausreichender Spannung funktioniert das Ganze recht ordentlich.

Jepp klappt echt besser als mit Rohloff Kettenspanner.
Irgendiwe so hat man das Gefühl ist die Position eines Kettenspanner da vorne wirkungsvoller als hinten...


----------



## Schorty01 (11. Juli 2008)

Servus an alle Slayer SXC Fahrer...

bin auf der Suche nach nem 2008er Slayer SXC Rahmen in 18 Zoll.
Hat jemand vielleicht was Nettes anzubieten?
Einfach mal alles anbieten! 

Grüßle 
Thorsten


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Juli 2008)

Einen 2008er SXC Rahmen suchst du?
Wer einen hat wird ihn wohl kaum verkaufen?

Kannst die Suche aber getrost nach einem 2007er ausweiten.
Da hat sich nix geändert außer der Anordnung der kleinen Aufkleber.
Die großen sind 2008 in einem strahlenderem weiß.
Ja, und der dhx 5.0 hat aber 2008 einen Hebel statt Einstellrad für das ProPedal.
Das wars schon.

Viel Glück.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (12. Juli 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Einen 2008er SXC Rahmen suchst du?
> Wer einen hat wird ihn wohl kaum verkaufen?
> 
> Kannst die Suche aber getrost nach einem 2007er ausweiten.
> ...



Nicht jetzt zumindest 
Würde meinen schon veräussern, jedoch erst gegen ende der Saison, wenn mal endlich der LV 901 Rahmen kommen tät... Wobei das auch noch nicht so sicher ist, bin ein wenig von der Reifenfreiheit des SXC Hinterbaus enttäuscht, jedoch wusste ich das schon vorher  Auch der Hinterbau allgemein langweilt mich ein wenig, bin wohl die ganzen TopNotch Hinterbauten gewohnt die ich früher gefahren bin 

@All:

Bin gerade eben ein wenig lese- bzw. suchfaul, ein Nobby in 2.4, geht der in den SXC Hinterbau oder leiden da die Carbon-Sitzstreben arg darunter??


----------



## JoeDesperado (12. Juli 2008)

geht sich knapp aus.


----------



## LB Stefan (13. Juli 2008)

jepp geht kanpp rein zumindest mit ner 29 mm Felge.

@ pHONe^dEtEcTor

Du sprichst mir von der Seele, auch ich bin etwas von der Reifenfreiheit enttäuscht.

Wobei ich z.Z nen 2.5er !! Minion hinten drauf hab und auch der nicht mehr Platz einnimmt al n 2.35 Fat Albert. Schwalbe baut einfach viiiiel voluminöser.


----------



## gerbine1 (13. Juli 2008)

Die Rohloff Lösung find ich super. Wird wohl mein nächster Umbau werden. Erst heute hat mich bei meinem SXC die Kettenklapperei wieder mal enorm gestört. Hast du da schon die neue und leichter Rohloff (angeblich für CC) verbaut?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (13. Juli 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> jepp geht kanpp rein zumindest mit ner 29 mm Felge.
> 
> @ pHONe^dEtEcTor
> 
> ...



Minion F oder R?
Hab nämlich auch noch einen herumliegen, nen F, jedoch hab ich Angst 
Muss eh erstmal paar halbfertige Alberts gar auffahren  wenn die dann durch sind, ist wahrscheinlich eh die Kettenstrebe auch für 3 Zöller aufgearbeitet


----------



## LB Stefan (14. Juli 2008)

Nee schon nen R

Ja das mit der Strebe scheint ech n Problem zu sein aber solange es in der Garantiezeit ist mach ich mir mal noch nicht die Primärsorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (15. Juli 2008)

gerbine1 schrieb:


> Die Rohloff Lösung find ich super. Wird wohl mein nächster Umbau werden. Erst heute hat mich bei meinem SXC die Kettenklapperei wieder mal enorm gestört. Hast du da schon die neue und leichter Rohloff (angeblich für CC) verbaut?



Nein ist die ganz normale Rohloff.

Ich möchte sie seit dem ich sie in meinen Rädern fahre auch nicht mehr missen.

Es ist somit ein Teil weniger, das wegen fehlender FUnktionalität einem die Tour vermiesen kann. Sie läuft und läuft und läuft....

Aus dem Grund schied bei mir bei der Bikewahl z.b. Cube Fritzz, Bergamont Enduro oder auch das Trek Remedy (weiß nicht sicher ob das rohloffkompatibel ist) aus.



@ all 

Letztens ist mir die *hohlgebohrte ALuschraube* gebrochen die eines der Lager der Schwinge zusammen hält.

Ist das auch schon mal jemand passiert?

Zum Glück konnte ich ein Schneideisen M10x1,25 auftreiben um mir ne Schraube machen zu lassen...

Werd ich mal einschicken müssen nehm ich an?


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Juli 2008)

bestmove schrieb:


> Ich finde das Switch fährt sich verspielter gegenüber dem SXC. Die Federung ist irgendwie direkter, ähnlich wie phone es beschrieben hat. Für mich ist das bei gleichem Gewicht die bessere All Mountain/Enduro Alternative d.h. aber nicht das das Switch generell besser ist - es liegt halt auch immer an den persönlichen Vorlieben.



Habe ich auch Anfangs gedacht.
Wieviel Druck hast du im Piggy Pack?
Versuche es mal mit dem Minimum.
Dafür knappen sag.
Dann funzt es leichtfüssiger.

Wenn er dann durchschlägt, würde ich mal versuchen die Luftkammer zu verkleinern.

Habe meinen Dämpfer kürzlich gewartet und mit geöffneter Luftkammer bewegt.
Da erkennt man, wie strak die Druckstufe zunimmt wenn man den Luftdruck im Piggy Pack erhöht.
Das ist mir bei 160psi schon viel zu viel.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Juli 2008)

Hi,
ich suche einen SXC-Besitzer aus dem Raum Hamburg.
Vielleicht auch im Umkreis von 200km. Hannover etc...

Ist da jemand??


----------



## LB Stefan (17. Juli 2008)

Wozu??


----------



## LautSprecher (17. Juli 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Wozu??



Er haut uns eine rein und dann haben wir kein Rad mehr 
Ich könnt dir Stuttgart anbieten..ist wohl ein weng weiter?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Juli 2008)

Ich würde mich gerne Privat mit einem Treffen.
Es geht um die Problemlösung des New Slayers.

Ich würde gerne, für nicht mal 5 min, den SXC Hinterbau "fachmännisch" an mein New Slayer schrauben und mich einmal raufsetzten.
Mehr ist es nicht. 

Diese Konstelation von Rahmen und Hinterbau gab es schonmal original am SXC Ladies Only.


----------



## Sw!tch (17. Juli 2008)

kai?!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. Juli 2008)

nein der hat ein New Slayer


----------



## Sw!tch (17. Juli 2008)

oh.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (20. Juli 2008)

...kleines Update: neuer LRS + Vorderreifen, neuer Sattel...
Und hoffentlich mal ein Bild, welches mehr Stimmung aufbringen lässt...





(man kann und darf es anklicken )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kowalski1 (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 
ist jemand zufällig auf der suche nach einem Slayer SXC in 16,5" und Alu Schwinge?


----------



## LautSprecher (22. Juli 2008)

Das Bild ist der Hammer! Warum hab ich kein schwarzes genohmen


----------



## *iceman* (22. Juli 2008)

So, bin ja gerade dabei meins aufzubauen und muss euch mal wieder befragen.

Bin 1,85m groß und hab mich jetzt für einen 19"-Rahmen entschieden, da ich erstens denke, dass er besser passt und zweitens das ganze voll tourenfähig bleiben soll...

Was fahrt ihr denn für Vorbauten (also von der Länge her). Ich schwanke momentan zwischen 50mm und 70mm (den RaceFace Atlas, der sieht einfach zu geil aus). Über Syntace VRO hab ich schon nachgedacht, aber erstens finde ich sieht's Sch...e aus und zweitens bin ich nicht der Typ um da ewig rumzufummeln.
Ich denke mit dem 50er wird's schon schön wendig und ist auch zum springen schöner, aber halt schon verdammt kurz für Touren, vorallem bergauf...
Oder ist der 50er totaler Blödsinn und der 70er schon kurz genug und man sollte eher noch einen 90er in Betracht ziehen (wobei der Vorbau von pHONe^dEtEcTor auch ziemlich kurz aussieht)?
Fragen über Fragen...

Danke schonmal für euere Antworten!


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Juli 2008)

Bei der Wahl des Vorbaus solltest du auch den Lenker berücksichtigen.

Je nach Breite und Kröpfung kann der Vorbau dann etwas länger oder kürzer ausfallen.

Ich fahre einen 710mm breiten Lenker mit 12 Grad Kröpfung.
Dazu einen 75mm Vorbau.

Durch die stärkere Kröpfung ist der Vorbau efektiv etwa 65mm lang.

Das passt gut.

Fahre auch Touren damit und habe keine absenkbare Gabel.

Ach ja, zur Sitzposition:
ich habe eine gerade Sattelstütze ohne Kröpfung nach hinten.
Hast du schon eine Stütze?


----------



## haural (22. Juli 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> ...kleines Update: neuer LRS + Vorderreifen, neuer Sattel...
> Und hoffentlich mal ein Bild, welches mehr Stimmung aufbringen lässt...
> 
> 
> ...



sehr schön...jetzt noch ne M4 mit schwarzen 200er floating Scheiben und schwarzen Hebeln und es ist perfekt.


----------



## *iceman* (23. Juli 2008)

Ne Stütze hab ich noch nicht, aber nach eueren Problemen mit abfallenden Köpfen an der Deus-Stütze will ich mir 'ne Thomson Elite holen und soweit ich das jetzt im Kopf hab ist die auch ohne Setback.

Vom Lenker her schwanke ich zwischen dem RaceFace Atlas Low Rizer und 'nem Easton MonkeyLite, wobei's angesichts des Einsatzbereichs wohl doch eher der aus Alu wird...
Die haben aber beide nicht so richtig viel Kröpfung, der RaceFace der's ja wahrscheinlich wird hat 5° nach oben und 8° nach hinten und breit ist er knapp 700mm.


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Juli 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> ...kleines Update: neuer LRS + Vorderreifen, neuer Sattel...
> Und hoffentlich mal ein Bild, welches mehr Stimmung aufbringen lässt...
> 
> 
> ...



Mhm sher schön, endlich mal eins mir echtem Dämpfer.
Wie fährt sich der im Gegensatz zu Luft?

P.S. Cooler Spot fürn Foto!!!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Juli 2008)

Mir gefällt es auch sehr gut 

Wieso habe ich Sepp mir nicht gleich ein SXC gekauft


----------



## ribisl (23. Juli 2008)

Schaut verdammt genial aus, der SXC Black Ano ist der einzige Rocky Rahmen, der zZ  als Ersatz für mein N.Slayer Cult in Frage kommen würde...
Aber ich werde nicht RM-rückfällig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Partizan23 (23. Juli 2008)

Hi zusammen!

bin auf der suche nach einem rm slayer 50 und hab bei chaireactioncycles.com ein angebot für einen 2007er rahmen um knapp 2100 euros entdeckt. hat irgendwer von euch erfahrung mit dem versand bei dieser firma? oder sollte ich besser warten, bis ich einen 2008er rahmen günstig bekomme? 

ich hab auch von konstruktionsfehlern am hinterbau bei rm-bikes gelesen, angeblich 20 fälle in deutschland und österreich. ist da auch das 2007er sxc betroffen? 

lg, partizan


----------



## Mr.Freeride (23. Juli 2008)

hi
mit chainreaction habe ich bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Das Hinterbauproblem betrifft nur die New Slayer.


----------



## Partizan23 (23. Juli 2008)

danke! das sind gute neuigkeiten...die bestellung bie crc.com würde nämlich auch mein geldbörsel schonen 

ich bin 1,75m, 18" rahmen sollte passen? was sagt ihr dazu?

mfg


----------



## LB Stefan (23. Juli 2008)

Passt zum Touren fahren.

Je mehr Gelände desto her 16,5 Zoll


----------



## ribisl (23. Juli 2008)

Hab auch nur gute Erfahrungen mit CRC gemacht. Mein nächster Rahmen wird wohl auch von dort kommen


----------



## numinisflo (23. Juli 2008)

@Phone: Definitiv eines der schönsten SXC überhaupt. Finde den Aufbau absolut genial. Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Partizan23 (23. Juli 2008)

naja, das bike soll für beides herhalten...meistens werd ichs zwar für touren verwenden, aber aber es sollte beim downhill nicht an der wendigkeit mangeln! könnte ich auch durch einen kürzeren vorbau erreichen, oder?

unter dem link sieht man die ausstattung des bikes:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?modelID=19661

gibts da irgendwelche schwachstellen bei den komponenten?
bin euch sehr dankbar für hinweise!!

lg


----------



## rocsam (23. Juli 2008)

...ich würde den Mavic-LRS direkt weiterverkaufen und auf konventionelle 321er umrüsten...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (23. Juli 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> Das Bild ist der Hammer! Warum hab ich kein schwarzes genohmen



Danke Danke, auch an die anderen für das positive Feedback zum Bild. Habe mir aber Hilfe holen müssen um mal ein Pic mit Stimmung auf die Beine zu stellen 



*iceman* schrieb:


> So, bin ja gerade dabei meins aufzubauen und muss euch mal wieder befragen.
> 
> Bin 1,85m groß und hab mich jetzt für einen 19"-Rahmen entschieden, da ich erstens denke, dass er besser passt und zweitens das ganze voll tourenfähig bleiben soll...
> 
> ...



Ich spiele auch zur Zeit mit Vorbauten herum, sogar richtig viel 
Bin auch noch auf der Suche nach dem richtigem, der das Rad trotzdem tourenfähig bleiben lässt aber die verspieltheit nicht nimmt. Auf dem Bild ist ein 60mm Superforce verbaut, der war bisher das beste. Im Momemt ist ein 70 Atlas AM dran, fährt sich etwas besser bergauf und bergab, jedoch ist das Bike nicht soo verspielt, obwohl ich da etwas überempfindlich bin, was den einen cm angeht  Vorher hatte ich noch einen 40mm Superforce ausprobiert gehabt und einen 50mm Hope mit satten 25° Steigung, die beiden waren nix, zumindest nicht besonders um Höhenmeter zu vernichten.

Ich selbst bin auch 1,85m groß, jedoch wollte ich mir einen Tourenfähigen Freerider aufbauen und da FR bei mir im Vordergrund stand, habe ich den 18" Rahmen genommen, was bisher ganz gut passt. Würde dir einen zwischen 60 und 75mm empfehlen



haural schrieb:


> sehr schön...jetzt noch ne M4 mit schwarzen 200er floating Scheiben und schwarzen Hebeln und es ist perfekt.



Ne ne, das wäre mir zu aufwendig, nur der Farbe wegen... Ich hatte an allen meinen Rädern bisher Hayes dran und habe erst vor nem viertel oder halbem Jahr auf Magura Louise gewechselt, an allen Böcken...



LB Stefan schrieb:


> Mhm sher schön, endlich mal eins mir echtem Dämpfer.
> Wie fährt sich der im Gegensatz zu Luft?
> 
> P.S. Cooler Spot fürn Foto!!!



Fährt sich deutlich besser bei Highspeed! Jedoch ist die Aussage nur subjektiv, da der Dämpfer von PitKan getunt ist, genau abgestimmt auf diesen Rahmen... Ich fahre relativ viel Sag und eine recht schnelle Zugstufe, Minimaldruck und größtes Volumen, taugt ganz gut, holt zumindest noch etwas aus dem nicht soo tollem Hinterbau heraus 

Der Air DHX hat mir schon auch sehr gut getaugt, auch wegen dem 2 Stufen ProPedal und wegen dem Gewicht! Aber immer, wenns dann zu den Abfahrten ging, war der schnell überfordert, hatte auch schon mit dem Luftvolumen der 2. Luftkammer herumgespielt (also die Hauptluftkammer, nicht Bottom Out Kammer) und mit verschiedenen Sag Werten... Im Moment passts so halbwegs, will zur Zeit lieber fahren statt abzustimmen.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (23. Juli 2008)

numinisflo schrieb:


> @Phone: Definitiv eines der schönsten SXC überhaupt. Finde den Aufbau absolut genial. Viel Spaß damit!



Danke danke, fahre das Dingen ja schon seit Ende April...



rocsam schrieb:


> ...ich würde den Mavic-LRS direkt weiterverkaufen und auf konventionelle 321er umrüsten...



Den Mavic LRS habe ich mir erst geholt und der hat noch keine 100km runter. Vorher war ein DTSwiss 5.1 auf Hope Pro2 dran, die Hope wurde mir aber zu laut, das nervt mittlerweile nurnoch, wenn man seit 2 Jahren mit lauten Naben unterwegs ist, es war ungefähr 2 Tage lang cool...

Kannst du mir nen Grund nennen, warum der Mavic LRS weg sollte? Ein LRS mit 321 wäre aber nicht sonderlich toll, die 321 wiegt recht viel und ist nicht soo Edel, jedoch aber recht haltbar...


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Juli 2008)

Partizan23 schrieb:


> naja, das bike soll für beides herhalten...meistens werd ichs zwar für touren verwenden, aber aber es sollte beim downhill nicht an der wendigkeit mangeln! könnte ich auch durch einen kürzeren vorbau erreichen, oder?
> 
> unter dem link sieht man die ausstattung des bikes:
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?modelID=19661
> ...


fahre es seit 2 wochen und finde für den preis 
ist alles sehr top, ich wechsle nur die scheibe vorne auf 203 sonst passt es bin 178cm gross und der 18er passt perfekt
und der LADEN IST ECHT GUT!

 nach 10tg war meins hier...


----------



## subdiver (24. Juli 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> fahre es seit 2 wochen und finde für den preis
> ist alles sehr top, ich wechsle nur die scheibe vorne auf 203 sonst passt es bin 178cm gross und der 18er passt perfekt
> und der LADEN IST ECHT GUT!
> 
> nach 10tg war meins hier...



Wie sieht´s dann mit Garantie, Service etc. aus ?


----------



## Partizan23 (24. Juli 2008)

@ Don Trailo: schön schön, dann werd ich mein bike wohl auch dort bestellen 

hast du´s schon mal gewogen, wie schwer ist es mit dieser ausstattung?

bless!


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Juli 2008)

subdiver schrieb:


> Wie sieht´s dann mit Garantie, Service etc. aus ?


 falls mal was sein sollte ,denke ich direkt mit den laden, kann mir nicht denken das RM schweiz mir da helfend zur seite steht...


----------



## rocsam (24. Juli 2008)

@phonedetector: Der Mavic-LRS federt praktisch überhaupt nicht: Null Dämpfung!! Damit im schweren, wurzeligen Trail fahren finde ich unkomfortabel. Bei der mountain bike war 2007 ein Dauertestbericht von einem New Slayer50 mit eben diesem LRS. Er sagt sinngemäß, dass der Tester im Gelände öfters getürzt ist und nicht wusste warum und sich dieses Problem mit einem anderen LRS erledigt hatte. Hier habe ich (ausnahmsweise) mal gleiche Erfahrungen gemacht....


----------



## bestmove (24. Juli 2008)

rocsam schrieb:


> ... Der Mavic-LRS federt praktisch überhaupt nicht: Null Dämpfung!!


Seit wann müssen LRS/Felgen federn  ich dachte das macht der Dämpfer und der Luftdruck im Pneu ... könntest du mir das bitte näher erläutern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (24. Juli 2008)

Man lernt doch nie aus


----------



## Partizan23 (24. Juli 2008)

jetzt bin ich nahe dran das bike bei chainreactioncycles zu bestellen, und die sagten mir, dass vorne eine 185er scheibe und hinten nur eine 160er dran ist...

findet ihr die zu klein bzw. was für durchmesser habt ihr dran 

mfg partizan


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Juli 2008)

Partizan23 schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich nahe dran das bike bei chainreactioncycles zu bestellen, und die sagten mir, dass vorne eine 185er scheibe und hinten nur eine 160er dran ist...
> 
> findet ihr die zu klein bzw. was für durchmesser habt ihr dran
> 
> mfg partizan



sind 185/185er drauf!


----------



## LautSprecher (24. Juli 2008)

Partizan23 schrieb:


> jetzt bin ich nahe dran das bike bei chainreactioncycles zu bestellen, und die sagten mir, dass vorne eine 185er scheibe und hinten nur eine 160er dran ist...
> 
> findet ihr die zu klein bzw. was für durchmesser habt ihr dran
> 
> mfg partizan



Ich hab 203/180 bei der Cleg würde aber viel lieber 180/180 fahren geht aber wegen dem blöden Adapter nicht. 
In deinem Fall würd ich aber hinten auf 185 aufrüsten.


----------



## LB Stefan (24. Juli 2008)

ich fahr 180 160 no probs


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (24. Juli 2008)

Ich fahre vorne und hinten 180er, bei 100 Kilo Fahrergewicht, geht ganz gut...

Was ROCSAM meint, ist wohl, dass der LRS unheimlich steif ist, weniger flext, da hier Aluspeichen im Einsatz sind, die sich nicht elastisch verformen, wie es normale Stahlspeichen tun...

Naja, für mich isses kein Problem, ich bin da schon der etwas erfahrene Fahrer, wenns mich legt, liegts zu 99% nicht am Material


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Juli 2008)

203/ 203


----------



## LB Stefan (25. Juli 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Ich fahre vorne und hinten 180er, bei 100 Kilo Fahrergewicht, geht ganz gut...
> 
> Was ROCSAM meint, ist wohl, dass der LRS unheimlich steif ist, weniger flext, da hier Aluspeichen im Einsatz sind, die sich nicht elastisch verformen, wie es normale Stahlspeichen tun...
> 
> Naja, für mich isses kein Problem, ich bin da schon der etwas erfahrene Fahrer, wenns mich legt, liegts zu 99% nicht am Material



Wenn man dann noch erfahrener ist, dann liegt immer zu 100% am Material wenn man stürzt


----------



## Numsi (31. Juli 2008)

Hier mal ein Update meinen Radls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (31. Juli 2008)

Numsi schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Update meinen Radls



Schick, fast wie meins: 66er Marzocchi, Louise... 

Geht das gut aus mit dem BigBetty am Heck oder schleifts?


----------



## LautSprecher (31. Juli 2008)

> Geht das gut aus mit dem BigBetty am Heck oder schleifts?



Fahr hinten auch den BB in 2,4 TC und das passt  

Meiner eiert sogar und schleift nicht.


----------



## Numsi (1. August 2008)

Jo so isses bei mir auch, eiert etwas aber hat bisher noch nie die Schwinge berührt... Hab nur immer bischen Angst wenn sie da mal n Stein zwischen verkeilt oder so, müsste die Schwinge auch eigentlich mal komplett abkleben, bin ich aber momentan zu faul zu.... 


MfG


----------



## LB Stefan (1. August 2008)

Lieber abkleben wenns noch ganz ist als wenn schon die ersten Kratzer drin sind...

Allerdings nützt abkleben nicht lange was da man trotzdem hin und wieder nen stein hört der grad das carbon küsst während er sich im Profiel fest hält und somit die Folie auch nur bedingt lange hält. 

Ich sehs mal so. Sollte Carbon wirklich so anfällig gegen Kratzer sein, kann mein Hinterbau nicht mehr lange halten 

Man wird sehen was sich tut... Aber was will man wirklich dagegen machen...


----------



## Numsi (1. August 2008)

Hm also bei mir sind nu schon einige Kratzer drin, zwar nur oberflächlich aber ich denke mal durchs abkleben hält die Schwinge auch nich länger, sieht nur schöner aus... Sobald die schrottreif is kommt ne Aluschwinge dran falls man da noch dran kommt..

MfG


----------



## LB Stefan (1. August 2008)

Ja bei mir a, ich wage mich schon gar nimmer hin zu gucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanta1 (3. August 2008)

Ist der hinterbau nicht aus Alu mit Carbon umwickelt??


----------



## LautSprecher (3. August 2008)

fanta1 schrieb:


> Ist der hinterbau nicht aus Alu mit Carbon umwickelt??



Das ändert nix daran das Kratzer im CARBON sind, hab ich übrigens auch zur Genüge


----------



## neikless (4. August 2008)




----------



## neikless (4. August 2008)




----------



## Deleted 80478 (4. August 2008)

Schön - werde ich auch mal zwei Bilder einstellen...

Das SXC stößt bei jedem auf großes Interesse:


 

Hochsommer in den Alpen (22.07.08):


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (4. August 2008)

neikless schrieb:


>



Schöner Aufbau, vor allem gefällt mir die Lenker-Vorbau Kombi sehr gut, die grünen Felgen und Pedale sind eher nicht so meins, genausowenig die Griffe, jedoch solls ja auch nicht mir gefallen 

Ist es das ehemalige vom Kowalski?


----------



## LautSprecher (4. August 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Schöner Aufbau, vor allem gefällt mir die Lenker-Vorbau Kombi sehr gut, die grünen Felgen und Pedale sind eher nicht so meins, genausowenig die Griffe, jedoch solls ja auch nicht mir gefallen
> 
> Ist es das ehemalige vom Kowalski?



Ich finds Hammer! Nen blauen Hope-Schnellspanner, ne andere Gabel und man hat nen richtig geiles Radel!


----------



## Jendo (4. August 2008)

Einfach anders! Und das ist auch gut so


----------



## JoeDesperado (10. August 2008)

"vorläufig final", mit neuen reifen und RR.


----------



## fanta1 (12. August 2008)

Hallo 
Könnt ihr mir ein paar Infos ( Erfahrungen ) über FR reifen geben. 
Ich wollte mir die Big Betty oder Maxxes Minion FR holen. 
Meine Frage:
BB mit 2,4 haben die Masse 62-559
MM mit 2,5  die Masse  55-559
559 ist der Reifen innen Durchmesser ?? 
62 bzw. 55 die Reifen breite ??
Ist dann der MM mit 2,5 schmäler als der BB mit 2.4 
Übrigens ich hab noch die Original Felgen, Mavic 317, für 2.3 Reifen drauf. 
Kann ich damit die reifen fahren 
Über Antworten und Erfahrungen würde ich mich freuen 
Gruß 
Fanta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (12. August 2008)

Jo, das wird dann wohl so hinkommen, dass der BB breiter baut. Ich finde eh, dass der mächtig rüberkommt, ob der in den SXC Hinterbau überhaupt reinpasst??
Maxxis Reifen bauen eh teilweise recht schmal für ihre angegebene Größe, wenn man mit anderen Herstellern vergleicht.

Theorethisch kannste jede Reifenbreite in jeder Felge fahren, ist auch nicht weiter gefährlich, wie manche vermuten... Manche reden davon, dass der Reifen aus dem Felgenbett springen kann, jedoch ist das ein Irrglaube!

Das einzige, was sich negativ auswirkt, ist, dass der breitere Reifen auf einer recht schmalen Felge nicht seine korrekte Form annehmen kann, sich ggf. zu sehr wölbt, was sich dann wieder negativ auf den Durchschlagsschutz bzw. auf den Grip/Seitenhalt niederschlagen könnte...

Ich persönlich würde eher zum Minion greifen, statt zum Betty! Über die Bettys hört man nicht viel gutes, zumindest nicht von den wirklichen Freeridern hier im Forum... Für bissel im Wald rumgurken taugen sie auf jeden Fall, wenn es aber ambitionierter zur Sache geht, kommen die BB schnell an ihre Grenzen.

Noch ein kleiner Tipp: den Minion F auch für hinten nehmen, der hat nen angenehm geringen Rollwiderstand! Und auf jeden Fall zur härteren Gummimischung greifen, ausser es wird ausschließlich DH gefahren, mit dem SXC jedoch eher weniger...


----------



## LautSprecher (12. August 2008)

JA, er passt rein. Lesen, mein Freund.  Eine Seite davor steht es.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (12. August 2008)

LautSprecher schrieb:


> JA, er passt rein. Lesen, mein Freund.  Eine Seite davor steht es.



Ich habs schon gelesen, bin jedoch trotzdem arg kritisch bzw. mißtrauisch, ob die Carbon-Sitzstreben nicht allzusehr in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden


----------



## JoeDesperado (12. August 2008)

mach dir da mal keine sorgen, das passt. die rubber queen geht auch (übrigens ein genialer reifen für trockene verhältnisse).


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (12. August 2008)

EDIT:

Der Seitenhalt und der Grip vom Minion ist bei verschiedenen Witterungen dem Betty in allen Belangen überlegen, Durchschlagschutz IMHO ebenso!
Und ich rede hier von der Single (1ply) Version.


----------



## JoeDesperado (12. August 2008)

das mit dem seitenhalt glaub ich dir gern, das mit dem durchschlagschutz nie und nimmer.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (12. August 2008)

Ich selbst habe keinerlei Probleme mit Durchschlägen, trotz meiner 0,1t! Liegt wohl an meiner sauberen Linienwahl bzw. Fahrweise! Es ist einfach nur das, was ich aufgeschnappt habe hier im Forum... ist ja auch Wurst, Schwalbe Reifen sind einfach nur für Hobbyfahrer, während Maxxis wohl mehr für die ambitionierteren Fahrer sind!

Habe ich alles selbst nur aufgeschnappt, jedoch glaube ich daran, weil es sich so nach und nach bei mir selbst bestätigt hat. Und ich selbst bin einer von denen, die schon seit Ewigkeiten den FatAlbert fahren, zwischendurch mal nen Betty und auf einmal auf nen Minion gestossen sind und sich die Welt von einem Moment auf den anderen anders herum dreht


----------



## neikless (12. August 2008)

ich kann einen vergleich zw big betty und high roller anbieten:
egal ob 2.35 oder 2.5er high roller selbst in der 60er mischung sind meiner
erfahrung nach der highroller der big betty in allen belangen weit Ã¼berlegen
grip empfinde ich als deutlich kontrollierbarer, in weicher highroller mischung 42a 
weit Ã¼berlegen ! dazu kommt das die big betty selbst schon auf forstautobahnen und leichten single trails
in sachen durchschlagschutz schlapp macht wo der high roller 2ply nicht mal hÃ¼stelt
selbst der 1ply high roller ist da min. gleichwertig ...
FAZIT BigBetty ein reifen fÃ¼r XC fahrer die sich noch nicht wirklich vom schwalbe XC feeling lÃ¶sen kÃ¶nnen
(wobei der Highroller sogar bei uphill angenehmer zu fahren ist)

BB ist *kein* Freeride/single trail oder gar DH geeigneter reifen habs oft versucht
aber der macht schon beim single trail fahren in deutschen mittelgebirgen schlapp sorry ... unbrauchbar ! 
da hat mir selbst der WTB prowler XT besser gepasst ...

schulnoten
High Roller 2+
BigBetty 3-
fÃ¼r trailriding /freeride

bike park usw 
HR 1-
BB - klassenziel nicht erreicht !

wer sich selbst Ã¼berzeugen will und nen satz neuwertige BB
will kann mir trotzdem schreiben verschicke BB front/rear satz fÃ¼r 15â¬ incl versand ! 



slayer sxc mit highroller dh 2.35 42a/60  enduro feeling pur uphill & downhill  sorglos und fun factor garantiert


----------



## neikless (13. August 2008)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanta1 (13. August 2008)

Danke für die Antworten 
 Rubber Queen ist eine alternative an die ich noch gar nicht dachte.


----------



## JoeDesperado (13. August 2008)

die big betty kann nur eins gut: rollen! der high roller hat einen irrsinnig hohen rollwiderstand, den man bergauf sogar am vorderrad spürt (und ja, ich hab den direkten vergleich).


----------



## gerbine1 (13. August 2008)

Also es kommt eher drauf an was man fahren will. Wenn ich nur Dh fahre mitn SXC dann kannst die Minion F nehmen aber wennst des SXC so wie ich als Allmountain/Enduro verwendest dann kommst mit dem hohen Rollwiderstand keine 1000hm hoch. Daher war bis jetzt meine erste Wahl der Fat Albert. War zwar nicht immer zufrieden aber immerhin ein guter Kompromiss. Die Betty is mir zu schwer und der Nobby Nic zu wenig Grip. Also wenn schon Schwalbe dann würd ich mich für den neuen FA in der 2.4 er Version entscheiden. Aber wie gesagt es kommt auf den Einsatzbereich an.


----------



## neikless (13. August 2008)

Also der Rollwiderstand bei BB ist bergauf deutlich spürbarer, als der des HighRoller.
Ich fahre mit dem HighRoller locker und angehehm bergauf, 
so zb Feierabendrunde 2-3 Std. Tour mit ca 600hm ... mit DH 42a/60 2.35 Version (.) 
Der XC-High Roller ist ein Leichtlauwunder  im vergleich zur BB & co.
FatAlbert ist meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr zeitgemäß
und Rollwiderstand pur trotzdem kein Seitenhalt-grip bergab !


----------



## LB Stefan (13. August 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> also der rollwiderstand bei BB ist deutlich spürbarer bergauf als der des HighRoller
> fahre mit dem HR locker und angehehm bergauf feierabendrunde 2-3 stunden tour ca 600hm ...
> der DH high roller der xc ist ein leichtlauwunder  im vergleich zur BB & co
> der FatAlbert ist meiner meinung nach nicht merh zeitgemäß
> und rollwiderstand pur trotzdem kein seitenhaltgrip bergab !



Satzzeichen, die Groß- und Kleinschreibung und Gramatik haben schon ihren Sinn! 
Bitte verwende doch beim nächsten Beitrag einiger dieser grundlegenden Pfeiler der deutschen Rechtschreibung, dann braucht man deinen Beitrag nicht 2 oder 3 Mal lesen um ihn zu verstehen. Danke.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. August 2008)

gerbine1 schrieb:


> ..... fahre mitn SXC dann kannst die Minion F nehmen aber wennst des SXC so wie ich als Allmountain/Enduro verwendest dann kommst mit dem hohen Rollwiderstand keine 1000hm hoch.




Hihihi, das liegt doch an deinen Beinen............
Klappt auf jeden Fall!

Und wenn du bergab zügig unterwegs bist und den Trail nicht scheust, brauchst auch keine Angst zu haben, dass die Hochfahrt umsonst war weil der Reifen fetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (13. August 2008)

gerbine1 schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich nur Dh fahre mitn SXC dann kannst die Minion F nehmen...



Ich glaube echt, dass es an den Beinen liegt, denn der Minion F (Minion Front) hat einen geringeren Rollwiderstand, als der Fat Albert und zudem einen besseren Seitenhalt!

Wie gesagt, das fetzt, zumindest sollte man einen Minion F vorne aufziehen, hinten ist es eher zweitrangig, da kann man auch nen Betty fahren, dann übersteuert halt das Bike, was auch von Vorteil sein kann bzw. für jede Menge Spaß sorgt...

Nun ist aber gut mit der Werbung, jetzt heisst es erstmal antesten und probieren!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (15. August 2008)

Hi @all,

Hat hier jemand mal die kompletten Drehmomente vom SXC Hinterbau?

Müsste meinen mal zerlegen, säubern und fetten, hab ein komisches Knarzen, welches nicht vom Innenlager kommt...


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. August 2008)

Hier: http://www.bikeaction.de/pdf/Quickview_SXCu.SS.pdf

Hatte ich auch, Kupferpaste hilft.
Und das Ausfallende nicht vergessen.


----------



## bestmove (15. August 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Hi @all,
> 
> Hat hier jemand mal die kompletten Drehmomente vom SXC Hinterbau?
> 
> Müsste meinen mal zerlegen, säubern und fetten, hab ein komisches Knarzen, welches nicht vom Innenlager kommt...



Hihi, hatte ich bisher bei jedem Slayer und das Switch hat es auch  es handelt sich in der Regel um das untere Schwingenlager mit Bolzen, über dem Tretlager. Einfach fetten, Kupferpaste etc. und gut is ...


----------



## hunter007 (15. August 2008)

kenn ich  auch... nahm wd40 und weg wars... war einfacher als ausbauen, gemäss RM soll ja nach jedem waschen da wd40 rauf....


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. August 2008)

Lager regelmäßig mit Sprühöl bearbeiten?
Kann ich nur von abraten.
Dann ist flux kein Fett mehr im Lager. (Ist werksmäßig ohnehin nur sehr wenig drin)
Rost wird dann Programm!
Zur Not geht es schon mal, aber nicht regelmäßig.

Besser Hinterbau auseinander, Lager öffnen und mit Fett füllen, anschließend wieder mit Kupferpaste zusammen bauen.

Hält locker eine Saison.


----------



## *iceman* (15. August 2008)

Wie genau setzt ihr die Kupferpaste ein und zu welchen Zweck?
Würde meinen Hinterbau auch gerne noch zerlegen und schmieren bevor ich das Bike aufbaue...


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. August 2008)

Einfach auf die Kontaktflächen auftragen.
Lagerflansch, Achsen....
Knarren kommt meist von der Reibung unterschiedlicher Materialien im µ- Bereich.
Auch die Schrauben!


----------



## hunter007 (15. August 2008)

ich bleib bei wd40... gemäss rocky canada.... wd40 verdrängt wasser, wichtig bei industrielager... aussen an den rändern ist fett io... kleiner tipp: loctite an die alu schraube... wird auch von rocky canada empfohlen... mittelfester...


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. August 2008)

Kannst du gerne machen.
Ich verwende kein Loctite mehr auf Aluschrauben, da wird aus mittelfest bombenfest.
Am Element war das früher mal erforderlich (Gleitlager), aber nicht mehr am SXC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (16. August 2008)

Ja das mit den Loctite ist ne gute idee habe ich auch genacht nachdem mir die Aluschjraube kurz vorm Gardaseetrip abgerissen besser wohl abgeschert ist oder wie auch immer. Ich vermute sie ist etwas locker geworden und dadurch dann kaputt gegangen.
Muss ich mal beim Hänmdler reklamieren !!!

Mhm mit Kupferpaste oder Nickel-Set wär ich aber vorsichtig am Bike. Immerhin sind da kleinste Kupferteile drin und ich gebe zu bedenken ob diese Kupferteile nicht wie Sandpapier auf dem Alu wirken. Klar das Alu ist härter als Kupfer dennoch würde ich eine gewisse Schmirgelwirkung nicht ausschließen... 
Nur als kleiner Hinweis. Ihr könnt natürlich trotzdem Kupferpaste etc. verwenden aber beschwert euch nicht ich hätte euch nicht gewarnt


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. August 2008)

Kuperpaste doch nur an Kontaktstellen, nicht als Schmiermittel im Lager.
Wenn es dann zu einer "Schmirgelwirkung" kommt, hast du echt zu viel Spiel in der Konstuktion.


----------



## LB Stefan (16. August 2008)

Ich wollte nur warnend die Hand heben


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (16. August 2008)

Auf MTBR.com habe ich folgendes gefunden:



			
				Biker from Hell schrieb:
			
		

> 100 in lbs all slayer SXC bolts



Ich komme gerade leider nach längerer Suche einfach nicht auf den Umrechnungsfaktor, damit man die Bolzen mit einem europäischem Drehmomentschlüssel anziehen kann, liegt aber irgendwo zwischen 8-11 Nm

Habe gerade doch noch was gefunden:

Slayer/Slayer SXC:
Alle durchgehenden Bolzen 12 mm      10,1 Nm
Befestigungsschrauben Federelement 11,3 Nm


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. August 2008)

jau, so war das


----------



## hunter007 (17. August 2008)

jep, drehmomente sind io... ohne loctite hast du ein problem... das brechen der bolzen kann so verhindert werden... rocky gibt dies an und es wird auch dringend darauf hingewiesen... siehe auch manuall von BA... und div anderen importeuren.... und kupferpaste... na ja... das "abschmirgeln" ist ein problem von diesem produkt und muss berücksichtigt werden... fett ist besser...

aber das schöne an foren ist ja... ich hab ein problem, huntert lösungen und am schluss 101 probleme.... sorry...


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. August 2008)

Wo findet man den Hinweis von BA zum Loctite?
Hab es noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. August 2008)

@ joeDesperado

hast du schon irgendwelche Probleme mit deiner 66 gehabt?
Ansprechverhalten etc.?

Meine ist nach dem Einsatz in Porte du Soleil sehr sehr störisch bei Ein- und Ausfedern geworden.


----------



## JoeDesperado (18. August 2008)

nein, außer einem leichten 'reindrehen' des ATA-knopfs ist alles wie gehabt! aber bald geht das gute stück sowieso zu motopitkan (samt dhx).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hunter007 (18. August 2008)

hier stehts.... im 2008, im 2007 stands noch nicht... wurde ergänzt... ev. wegen problemen.... 

4. ANZUGSMOMENT FÜR SCHRAUBEN
Alle Spezialschrauben müssen mit LOCTITE 242 (einem mittelfesten
Gewindesicherungsmittel) montiert werden.


----------



## rgk7 (19. August 2008)

Hi,
einer meiner Kumpels hat sich das SXC 50 BJ 2008 gekauft. Der Dämpfer hat eine Einbaulänge von 200mm. Wieviel Hub hat der Standartdämpfer? 51mm?
Wäre es möglich einen Dämpfer in gleicher Einbaulänge mit mehr Hub einzubauen? 
57mm Hub?
Wieviel würde es an Federweg bringen?
Sonstige Vor - und Nachteile?
Wäre nett wenn mir das jmd. beantworten könnte.Mit der SUFU habe ich nicht wirklich was gefunden.
Ist der verbaute RP für Parks überhaupt zugelassen?

Danke


----------



## JoeDesperado (19. August 2008)

der dämpfer hat schon 57mm hub!


----------



## rgk7 (19. August 2008)

oh, ok. Danke. 
Er meinte man könnte noch mehr Federweg aus dem Hinterbau herausholen...
Wie soll das funktionieren?


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. August 2008)

gar nicht!


----------



## rgk7 (19. August 2008)

Hehe, Ok... , und ist der Fox RP Bikeparktauglich bzw. zugelassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (19. August 2008)

hier mal ich auf meinen sxc 
das macht schon einiges im park mit auch wenn das noch harmlos ist:



mit fox dhx air 4.0


----------



## rgk7 (19. August 2008)

Cool! Das das Bike das mit macht ist klar ;-) nur ich misstraue dem Fox RP 23 etwas, ich hab halt überlegt mir den für meinen Pudel zu besorgen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. August 2008)

Warum soll der RP23 das nicht können?


----------



## rgk7 (19. August 2008)

Weil ein RP 2 für Bikepark oder Drops net so dolle sein soll. Demnach kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen das da ein RP 23 wesentlich besser ist. bikeparts-online hat mir eben zwar mitgeteilt, das Park kein Problem wäre, aber nunja... mein o.g. Kumpel hat sein Bike vom Händler einstellen lassen und da ist der Hub des Dämpfers schon ganzschön beansprucht worden.Würd sagen 90 - 95%, aber kein einziger Sprung oder Drop. Eigentlich nur Waldautobahn und Stadt gefahren.

Also entweder richtig ******* eingestellt oder das Ding taugt nix.KA...


----------



## JoeDesperado (19. August 2008)

ich tipp mal ganz dezent auf 'richtig ******** eingestellt'.


----------



## rgk7 (19. August 2008)

Ok^^

Joa dann ma vielen lieben Dank Leute!


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. August 2008)

Das SXC nutzt den Federweg mit dem DHX komplett aus, gerade im mittleren Bereich.
Liegt wohl an der großen Luftkammer des DHX, weniger am Hinterbau.


----------



## JoeDesperado (20. August 2008)

stimmt. er fährt aber einen rp23.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. August 2008)

Ja weiß ich.
Beim RP23 ist der Hinterbau etwas progressiver.


----------



## patricsch (21. August 2008)

Mein Slayer SXC70 knarzt wie ein altes Scheunentor. Grund ist das Gelenk zwischen Carbon- und Kettenstrebe. Die Gleitlager und Senkschrauben habe ich schon ausgewechselt, genügend Fett rangeschmiert aber es hilft nichts. Weiss jemand weiter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (21. August 2008)

alustrebe besorgen !


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. August 2008)

Sicher die Gelenke?
Trotz Schmierung?
Mal die Zuganschläge überprüft?
Mal das Ausfallende mit Kupferpaste behandelt und Schraube gesichert?

Qutscht es auch, wenn du soweit alles demontierst, dass du NUR die Sitzstreben von Hand bewegen kannst?


----------



## patricsch (21. August 2008)

Wenn ich den Dämpfer ausbaue und den Hinterbau bewege, kann ich an diesen Schrauben so drehen, dass es nicht mehr knarzt, deshalb nehme ich an, dass es daher kommt. Wenn ich aber wieder herumfahre tönt es wieder. 
Das mit der Kupferpaste habe ich noch nicht probiert, aber weiter oben in diesem Forum ist zu lesen, dass Kupferpaste für bewegliche Teile nicht geeignet ist (Verschleiss)


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. August 2008)

Nein, auf die beweglichen Teile muss Teflonfett.
Kupferpaste nur an Kontaktstellen.
Hast du bei der Bewegung mal die Bowdenzüge ausgehängt?


----------



## gerbine1 (22. August 2008)

Bei meinem SXC knarzt der nagelneue Steuersatz. An der Einstellung oder zu wenig Fett liegts nicht.  hmm... werd ich aber erst im Winter zerlegen... Will fahren nicht schrauben.


----------



## patricsch (22. August 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Nein, auf die beweglichen Teile muss Teflonfett.
> Kupferpaste nur an Kontaktstellen.
> Hast du bei der Bewegung mal die Bowdenzüge ausgehängt?


 
An den Bowdenzügen liegts nicht, das habe ich inzwischen überprüft. Das mit der Kupferpaste werde ich noch ausprobieren.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. August 2008)

Hm, schon seltsam.
Ich würde den Hinterbau mal soweit zerlegen, dass ich die besagten Sitzstreben alleine von Hand bewegen kann.
Wenn die gefettet sind, kann ich es mir nicht so recht vorstellen?


----------



## hunter007 (22. August 2008)

@gerry
hatte ich auch, war aber der vorbau... und der spacer... alles gefettet und steuerlager mit loctite in den rahmen rein  und jetzt knirscht nix mehr...

@rockyrider66
nimmt mich ja wunder wo du bei dir überall kupferpaste drin hast...  die bereits erwähnten harten teilchen sind das problem...


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. August 2008)

Na und da hab ich noch lange nicht alles verklickert.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Morti (22. August 2008)

hallo,

gibt es irgendwo eine übersicht über rahmen- und körpergröße?

konnte weder bei rm noch bei bikeaction eine solche tabelle finden.
es geht speziell um meine frau und ob ihr bei 172cm ein 16,5er rahmen passen würde. sie fährt bisher mit meinem "alten" new-slayer in 18 zoll und brauch/will nun ihr eigenes  das 18er kommt mir etwas zu groß vor....

vielen dank


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. August 2008)

schritthöhe?


----------



## Soulbrother (22. August 2008)

Kommt halt mal wieder vorbei,dann setzen wir sie zum Testen auf das 16,5er von meiner Schnecke.Meine ist allerdings nur 1,61m.Ich denke bei deiner wäre 18" schon besser.



​


----------



## Morti (22. August 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Kommt halt mal wieder vorbei,dann setzen wir sie zum Testen auf das 16,5er von meiner Schnecke.Meine ist allerdings nur 1,61m.Ich denke bei deiner wäre 18" schon besser.



hallo axel,

danke, angebot wird gerne angenommen 

@joedesperado
die schrittlänge beträgt exakt 84cm


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. August 2008)

puh, schwierig...
ich fahr mit 87cm SL und 1,83m einen 19er, und hab die sattelstütze bergauf weit heraußen...


----------



## Radical_53 (23. August 2008)

18" bei 1,70 find ich schon arg groß vom Rahmen her. Kenn das von meiner Frau und ihrer Schwester, die würd ich immer auf etwa 16" setzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doc.Jimmy (23. August 2008)

Bin selbst 1.87 und fahr mit 18" wunderbar . 

Bei mir ist von der sattelstüze her auch noch spiel nach oben drin und mit der geometrie bin ich sonst top zufrieden .


----------



## LB Stefan (23. August 2008)

1.89 und auch 18 Zoll aber mit 400er Gravitydropper.


----------



## Partizan23 (28. August 2008)

hallo zusammen!

ich hab mir eben erst ein slayer sxc 50 2007 gekauft. da ist eine marzocchi all mountain 1 2007 dran. ich hab den luftdruck bereits auf mein bescheidenes gewicht von 62 kg angepasst, aber irgendwie kommt mir die federung viel zu hart vor...

kann man bei der gabel evtl. die stahlfeder wechseln od gibts irgendwelche anderen möglichkeiten, die gabel einzustellen? 

ich konnte leider bisher diesbezüglich nix in erfahrung bringen...

danke für eure antworten!!!


----------



## santo77 (28. August 2008)

Einfahren und dann probieren zum einstellen. Ich habe mein 50 SXC v. 2007 auch erst ein paar Wochen, habe mir aber schon eine 2step Lyrik 2008 gekauft (war so günstig da konnte ich nicht widerstehen)
Ich fahre bei 184 einen Rahmen Gr. 19 und der ist wie für mich gemacht.
Das liegt aber auch am Fahrrad, denn es ist ein absoluter TRAUM


----------



## Partizan23 (28. August 2008)

hmm, und wie ist das mit der stahlfeder...oder kann man bei der am 1 wirklich nur den positiven luftdruck verstellen? 

kann man auch bei der tst2 kartusche (rechtes rohr) den verschluss abnehmen und den luftdruck regulieren???


----------



## bestmove (28. August 2008)

Partizan23 schrieb:


> ...ich hab den luftdruck bereits auf mein bescheidenes gewicht von 62 kg angepasst, aber irgendwie kommt mir die federung viel zu hart vor...



Ich hoffe du hälst dich schon mal nicht an die MZ Angaben?! Die sind nämlich meistens murks ... der benötigte Druck liegt weit drunter.


----------



## Partizan23 (28. August 2008)

doch, hab mich bisher an die hersteller angaben gehalten...

was mich noch interessieren würde ist, ob man die stahlfeder auf eine weichere umtauschen kann???


----------



## LB Stefan (28. August 2008)

santo77 schrieb:


> Einfahren und dann probieren zum einstellen. Ich habe mein 50 SXC v. 2007 auch erst ein paar Wochen, habe mir aber schon eine 2step Lyrik 2008 gekauft (war so günstig da konnte ich nicht widerstehen)
> Ich fahre bei 184 einen Rahmen Gr. 19 und der ist wie für mich gemacht.
> Das liegt aber auch am Fahrrad, denn es ist ein absoluter TRAUM



2 Step Lyrik ... Und du fährst noch??? 

Will ja nicht unken aber ist dir die 2 Step Lyrik-Problematik denn nicht bekannt?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (29. August 2008)

santo77 schrieb:


> Einfahren und dann probieren zum einstellen. Ich habe mein 50 SXC v. 2007 auch erst ein paar Wochen, habe mir aber schon eine 2step Lyrik 2008 gekauft (war so günstig da konnte ich nicht widerstehen)
> Ich fahre bei 184 einen Rahmen Gr. 19 und der ist wie für mich gemacht.
> Das liegt aber auch am Fahrrad, denn es ist ein absoluter TRAUM





Partizan23 schrieb:


> doch, hab mich bisher an die hersteller angaben gehalten...
> 
> was mich noch interessieren würde ist, ob man die stahlfeder auf eine weichere umtauschen kann???



LOOOL, genau das sind die typischen Forumsuser!
Beiträge verfassen können sie, aber SUFU nutzen geht garnicht...

2Step und Herstellerangaben... beides fürn @rsch!

Bei der Zocchi muss höchstwahrscheinlich erstmal ein wenig öl raus, sonst ist die vieeel zu progressiv, wie etwa jede Zocchi, da kannste dann noch nichtmal mit einer weicheren Feder den kompletten Federweg nutzen...


----------



## mr320 (7. September 2008)

Sowas kann das SXC auch.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KumE4q4dCYk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (7. September 2008)

najo, aber nicht ganz unbeschadet. aber welcher depp dropt damit auch ins flache  
da hätte ich von wade simmons doch was anderes erwartet.


----------



## mr320 (7. September 2008)

Was war denn das für ein Teil ?


----------



## JoeDesperado (7. September 2008)

angeblich ein bolzen...


----------



## Radical_53 (7. September 2008)

Sagt er nicht "just a cover"? Wobei man sich dann fragen müßt wo nur eine Abdeckung ist, am SXC gibt's sowas ja mal nicht.


----------



## santo77 (7. September 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> 2 Step Lyrik ... Und du fährst noch???
> 
> Will ja nicht unken aber ist dir die 2 Step Lyrik-Problematik denn nicht bekannt?



Noch nicht. Ein Freund hat sie auf seinem Bike und die funktioniert super. Ist aus 2008 und die Probleme waren doch 2007. Ich habe von den 2008èrn noch nichts negatives gehört und darum habe ich mich  entschlossen eine zu kaufen. Mal sehen wie sie funktioniert, ist noch nicht verbaut.


----------



## JoeDesperado (7. September 2008)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Sagt er nicht "just a cover"? Wobei man sich dann fragen müßt wo nur eine Abdeckung ist, am SXC gibt's sowas ja mal nicht.



eben deswegen, und weil in den comments zum youtube-video was von einem bolzen zu lesen ist. allerdings ist der idioten-anteil dort auch erschreckend hoch...


----------



## santo77 (7. September 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> LOOOL, genau das sind die typischen Forumsuser!
> Beiträge verfassen können sie, aber SUFU nutzen geht garnicht...
> 
> 2Step und Herstellerangaben... beides fürn @rsch!
> ...



Ich würde sagen dein Beitrag ist für`n A...h. Comprende boludo.


----------



## Radical_53 (7. September 2008)

@joe: Die Kommentare hab ich mir nicht einmal angeschaut. Das Teil, schwarz in rund mit nem Loch drin, schaut echt wie einer der Bolzen vom Hinterbau aus.


----------



## JoeDesperado (7. September 2008)

ich muss aber auch sagen, dass man wohl kaum viel plumper ins flat droppen kann als auf dem video. dazu noch das fahrergewicht...und knacks.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (8. September 2008)

santo77 schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen dein Beitrag ist für`n A...h. Comprende boludo.



Sorry Dude, war nicht so gemeint, hatte nen schlechten Tag...


Ich glaube, dass das, was weggeflogen ist, die Mutter des Hauptlager-Bolzens war, incl. dem abgebrochenem Gewindestummel... Die ist ja nicht zum ersten mal gebrochen, dem Stefan ist sie ja auch verreckt, ist halt doch nur ein CC Bike, welches Super ist und sich auch FR lastig aufbauen lässt...


----------



## LB Stefan (9. September 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Die ist ja nicht zum ersten mal gebrochen, dem Stefan ist sie ja auch verreckt, ist halt doch nur ein CC Bike, welches Super ist und sich auch FR lastig aufbauen lässt...



Si Si, war letzte Woche mal weng am Gardasee mitn SXC und siehe da es hat sich ein weiterer Bolzen verabschiedet  mitten in der Pampa! War zum Glück am letzten Tag und ich konnte noch ohne Probleme weiter fahren. 

Bin übrigends nix heftiges gefahren, nur ganz normale Wege und Straßen. War ja mit Freundin unterwegs.

Werd heut Abend mal n paar Bilder einstellen.

Hab übrigends noch schnell mal auf der Eurobike mit RM gesprochen, die meinten die Problematik sei bekannt und es gäbe etwas stabieleres als ersatz. Na hoffentlich


----------



## santo77 (9. September 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Sorry Dude, war nicht so gemeint, hatte nen schlechten Tag...
> 
> 
> Ich glaube, dass das, was weggeflogen ist, die Mutter des Hauptlager-Bolzens war, incl. dem abgebrochenem Gewindestummel... Die ist ja nicht zum ersten mal gebrochen, dem Stefan ist sie ja auch verreckt, ist halt doch nur ein CC Bike, welches Super ist und sich auch FR lastig aufbauen lässt...



alles klar und bestens


----------



## Deleted 80478 (9. September 2008)

Gibt es die Bolzen der Dämpferlager auch in rostfrei? Idealerweise aus Titan. Meine sind total vergammelt.


----------



## LB Stefan (9. September 2008)

Mhm meine sind noch ganz okay aber meine Buchsen sind extremst ausgeschlagen und das nach weingen Monaten!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. September 2008)

Wenn überhaupt, dann nimm besser Edelstahl, Titan ist zu weich (Biegung!).
Meine gammeln auch, habe aber bisher noch keinen passenden Ersatz gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerbine1 (9. September 2008)

Blutsturz schrieb:


> Gibt es die Bolzen der Dämpferlager auch in rostfrei? Idealerweise aus Titan. Meine sind total vergammelt.



Da hab ich bei mir auch schon etwas Flugrost gesehen... find ich von krass dass da überhaupt was rostet


----------



## peterbe (9. September 2008)

trotz relativ regelmäßigem Schmieren ist mir letzte Woche promt ebenfalls die Achse Hauptlager gebrochen. Und zwar abgeschert: jetzt habe ich das ganze mal auseinandergebaut, weil ich dachte, die Lager seien fest. doch nach dem Ausbau liefen die Lager ok. Doch Dreck hatte sich zwischen Außenschwingenfläche und der Ausbuchtung im Rahmen verklemmt und diesen samt Schwinge abgeschmiergelt. Ich denke, das hat die Achse auf Spannung gestzt, die Lager geklemmt und die leichteste Verbindung, die hohle Alu-Achse, abgeschert. Die Achse hatte auch schon einen zweiten durchgehenden Kratzer, wahrscheinlich die nächste Scherstelle.









Leider ist genau diese Stelle im zusammengabauten Zustand schwer zu reinigen, ohne dafür die Kurbeln abnehmen zu müssen. 
Hilft wohl nur zukünftig öfter eine Generalreinigung samt Kurbelabbau und Achskontrolle.


----------



## Radical_53 (9. September 2008)

Autsch, das schaut mal übel aus. Wie kommt's denn daß du da Gewindespuren in der Buchse drin hast?


----------



## LB Stefan (9. September 2008)

Ja so in der Art sieht dass bei mir auch aus. IMHO ne leichte Fehlkonstruktion da so wenig abstand zu lassen....

Hier mal a Bild der gebrochenen Achse und Schraube (Beide an verschiedenen Stellen des Rahmens gebrochen....)


----------



## Radical_53 (10. September 2008)

Die ganze Ecke ums Tretlager ist da ja grenzwertig, einmal wegen den engen Ritzen und dann auch weil da immer Kiloweise der Dreck festhängt.
Bei der Schraube ohne Kopf, wurde die mit Drehmo und gefettet eingesetzt?


----------



## peterbe (10. September 2008)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Die ganze Ecke ums Tretlager ist da ja grenzwertig, einmal wegen den engen Ritzen und dann auch weil da immer Kiloweise der Dreck festhängt.
> Bei der Schraube ohne Kopf, wurde die mit Drehmo und gefettet eingesetzt?



Ich habe die Lagerschrauben eigentlich immer gefettet mit Dremo eingesetzt, das Problem ist eher, dass der Lagerbock sich gegen die Schwinge verklemmt, die Schwingenlager festgehen, sich dann die Achse klemmt und abscherrt. Ich habe auf der gerissenen Achse noch einen zweiten, durchgehenden Kratzer genau auf Höhe zwischen Lager und Lagerbock. Ich glaube, da muss man einfach öfter putzen und schmieren, oder?

Peter


----------



## Radical_53 (10. September 2008)

Scheinbar, ja. Wenn man sowas sieht, freut man sich doch grad nochmal mehr, daß der Herbst und der Winter vor der Tür stehen


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. September 2008)

Welcher bolzen bricht denn da?

- Der am Tretlager?
- Oder der zwischen Sitzstrebe und Umlenkhebel?
- Oder der Zwischen Umlenkhebel und Rahmen?


----------



## LB Stefan (12. September 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Welcher bolzen bricht denn da?
> 
> - Der am Tretlager?
> - Oder der zwischen Sitzstrebe und Umlenkhebel?
> - Oder der Zwischen Umlenkhebel und Rahmen?



Bei mir wars der des Hauptlagers also direkt oberhalb des Tretlagers


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. September 2008)

Haben die 2008er Modelle auf der Achsschraube einseitig eine 6- Kantmutter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (12. September 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Bei mir wars der des Hauptlagers also direkt oberhalb des Tretlagers



Bei mir auch


----------



## neikless (13. September 2008)

dito ... nach 2 tagen whistler garbanzo zone  naja dafür ist das bike einfach nicht ausgelegt ... ist aber gott sei dank schnell behoben neue achse rein und weiter gehts ...


----------



## LautSprecher (13. September 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Haben die 2008er Modelle auf der Achsschraube einseitig eine 6- Kantmutter?



Ich werd morgen (heute) mal schauen, momentan keine Möglichkeit ans Bike zu kommen..sorry


----------



## JoeDesperado (13. September 2008)

ich werde die verbesserte (?) achse gleich mal nachrüsten bevor sie auch bei mir bricht.


----------



## Radical_53 (13. September 2008)

Hättest du nicht Lust, beide mal nebeneinander liegend zu knipsen und zu wiegen, daß man vielleicht sehen kann ob und wie unterschiedlich sie sind?


----------



## JoeDesperado (13. September 2008)

kann ich gerne machen wenn's soweit ist. bekomm ich die alte achse ohne kurbelausbau überhaupt heraus?


----------



## Radical_53 (13. September 2008)

Irgendwie bestimmt, aber wenn die Kurbel raus ist geht's grad auf der rechten Seite doch deutlich einfacher


----------



## JoeDesperado (13. September 2008)

so, jetzt steh ich vor dem problem, dass ich nicht weiß, wo ich die achse online herbekomm, mein händler führt RM leider nichtmehr. und: die achse ist das teil, das hier im techmanual von BA auf seite 20 mit nr. 5 (skizze s. 21) angegeben ist? unterlegscheiben, lager usw sollten sich ja nicht geändert haben, also müsste die achse reichen.


----------



## Radical_53 (13. September 2008)

Die Teile 5 und 8 (2x) sowie die 7 (3x), schaut so aus ja. Auf der Skizze drunter sieht man sogar daß der Hauptbolzen geändert wurde, cool 
Frag doch mal bei Kimmerle nach oder bei MT Sports.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (13. September 2008)

danke, mt sports hab ich ganz vergessen...
nr 7 3x? eins auf vorrat?  und bei den restlichen teilen bist du dir sicher? ich kann das auf der skizze leider nicht genau erkennen 
danke aber schon mal!


----------



## peterbe (13. September 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> danke, mt sports hab ich ganz vergessen...
> nr 7 3x? eins auf vorrat?  und bei den restlichen teilen bist du dir sicher? ich kann das auf der skizze leider nicht genau erkennen
> danke aber schon mal!



Also, da hat sich was von 2007 auf 2008 geändert: 2007 war die Achse 61 mm lang und nach innen mit einer Hohschschraube verschraubt und jetzt 2008 67 mm lang und von außen mit einer Mutter verschraubt. Ich habe schon 2x von mt (die sich ansonsten sehr bemüht haben) die falsche geliefert bekommen, hoffe jetzt bekomme ich mal die richtige...


----------



## Radical_53 (13. September 2008)

@joe: Ne, 3x war verkehrt. Das wär bei den jetzigen Bolzen wohl so gewesen, der neue Bolzen hat ja die neue Mutter  Das hatt ich erst verpeilt.
Passend zu Bolzen 5 wäre also die Mutter 6. Zu den 2 Bolzen Nr. 8 dann eben 2 mal die Schraube Nr. 7


----------



## JoeDesperado (13. September 2008)

ah, dank euch! jetzt ist einiges klarer. 
@peterbe: hast du bei mt mit den genauen artikelnummern aus dem bikeaction-techmanual bestellt, oder "einfach so" ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. September 2008)

Habe von BA eine 67mm lange Achse (Alu, hohl) mit Mutter bekommen.
Sieht aus wie vom Urslayer.
Die andere Seite hat den Inbuskopf wie gehabt.
Wandung ist etwas dicker.

=> Kann mal jemand nachmessen, ob die Länge stimmt?
Müsste sonst den ganzen Quatsch auseinander bauen, Danke.


----------



## peterbe (15. September 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> ah, dank euch! jetzt ist einiges klarer.
> @peterbe: hast du bei mt mit den genauen artikelnummern aus dem bikeaction-techmanual bestellt, oder "einfach so" ?



zuerst einfach so, dann mit Foto, erst jetzt habe ich den Katalog zur Hilfe genommen. Blöde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (15. September 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Habe von BA eine 67mm lange Achse (Alu, hohl) mit Mutter bekommen.
> Sieht aus wie vom Urslayer.
> Die andere Seite hat den Inbuskopf wie gehabt.
> Wandung ist etwas dicker.
> ...



Die Länge stimmt. Es ist die richtige Schraube. Hätt ich auch gerne, meine dritte scheint jetzt hoffentlich unterwegs zu sein...


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. September 2008)

Na dann werde ich das Teil mal austauschen bevor es sich verabschiedet.
Danke.

Ach so, Update für die meine Einstellung des DHX 5.0 im SXC:

Nachdem ich bemrkt habe, dass eine Teflon- Stützring in der Luftkammer defekt war und der Dämpfer auch noch beim Service überholt wurde, habe ich eine komplett andere Grundeistellung vornehmen müssen:

Falls es noch interessiert:
- bei 75- 80kg mir Ausrüstung
- Hauptkammer 155psi (14mm sag)
- Bottom out ganz zu (kleine Kammer)
- 170psi Piggy Pack (sonst klappt der Hinterbau zusammen)

Happy Trails an alle!!!


----------



## neikless (17. September 2008)

had den bolzen noch mal gebrochen der neue scheint aber besser zu halten
habe noch gehört der stahl bolzen vom switch soll passen ...


----------



## JoeDesperado (17. September 2008)

hab die neue achse jetzt bei mt-sports bestellt (super service übrigens!), mal schauen ob alles passt.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (17. September 2008)

servus,
ich würde sagen da gibt es noch einen bei dem eine Achse gebrochen ist 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KumE4q4dCYk


----------



## *iceman* (22. September 2008)

Soo, damit der Thread nicht noch weiter runterrutscht, ist jetzt zwar nicht 100%ig SXC-spezifisch, aber was solls:

Bin grad am überlegen was für ein Schaltwerk ich dranbauen soll?! XTR-Shifter hab ich schon, da ich vorne zwei Kettenblätter fahre reicht mir ein Short-Cage und ein Shadow solls sein. Lohnt sich der Mehrpreis vom XTR aufs XT? Oder doch das neue Saint, dass ja angeblich 'ne stärkere Feder hat.

Und noch was SXC-spezifisches:
Wollte jetzt vor dem Zusammenbau mal den Hinterbau zerlegen Zwecks fehlenden Fetts. Gibts da noch irgendwas was man gleich machen sollte?
Hab hier irgendwo im Thread auch schon was darüber gelesen, dass die Buchsen der hinteren Dämpferaufnahme durch den Dreckbeschuss im Winter recht schnell kaputt gehen. Kann man da irgendwas machen (jetzt nicht so'n Mudflap-Ding)?

Danke für eure Antworten
ice


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. September 2008)

@ schaltwerk: mir ist vor kurzem ein XT-shadow aus heiterem himmel kaputtgegangen, richtiggehend 'ausgeleiert'. einigen berichten zufolge soll das bei etwas härterer gangart öfter passieren... 
deswegen werde ich bald auf saint umsteigen, das mehrgewicht nehme ich dabei gern in kauf. nur halten und leise soll es sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. September 2008)

Das mit dem XT Schaltwerk kann ich bestätigen.
Nach ca. 5.000km (1 Jahr) kann man deutlich sehen, dass es ausgenuckelt ist.
Aber es funktioniert ohne Tadel!
Ob ein XTR Sinn macht?
Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Schaltröllchen auch bei XTR verschleißen und was ein XT Schaltwerk komplett kostet?

Vielleicht doch XT neu kaufen.

Einen Dämpferschutz habe ich mir auch gebastelt.
Schau mal in meine Fotos.


----------



## peterbe (23. September 2008)

Jetzt habe auch ich die richtige neue Achse samt Mutter bekommen. Geht die auch mit 10 NM fest? oder gibt es da ein neues Maß?
Peter


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (27. September 2008)

*iceman* schrieb:


> ...Oder doch das neue Saint, dass ja angeblich 'ne stärkere Feder hat...



Letztens bei meinem Händler zufällig mal ein neues Saint gesehen:

Die Feder ist merklich stärker als am XT Shadow Schaltwerk, zudem ist das Saint richtig sexy. Ich würde eine ganz klare Empfehlung fürs Saint aussprechen!



peterbe schrieb:


> Jetzt habe auch ich die richtige neue Achse samt Mutter bekommen. Geht die auch mit 10 NM fest? oder gibt es da ein neues Maß?
> Peter



Waren es nicht 12 NM für alle durchgehenden Achsen? Wie auch immer, am Drehmoment ändert sich nichts...


*@all: Ich will meinen SXC Rahmen verkaufen, mit verschiedenen Dämpferoptionen, vielleicht hat ja wer Interesse...
Entweder mit dem DHX Air, einem Vanilla R oder einem DHX Coil mit Motopitkan Tuning, mit Sattelstütze von Easton und Hope Steuersatz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (27. September 2008)

Ich dachte 11Nm?  Oder hab ich mir da ne goldene Mitte zusammen gereimt...


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. September 2008)

tja, kaum kann man mal nicht auf's rad, fängt das tuning schon an 
ich hab mir die kindshock i900 bestellt, die neue achse ist auch schon da, und wenn mein händler das saint-schaltwerk bekommt, wird das auch gleich eingebaut. zusätzlich rüste ich vorn auf 2fach (22-36) samt dem schönen race face bashguard um. und irgendwann werd ich mir wohl einen monkeylite xc oder dh - lenker gönnen...


----------



## Soulbrother (27. September 2008)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Ich dachte 11Nm?  Oder hab ich mir da ne goldene Mitte zusammen gereimt...



11Nm ist korrekt



JoeDesperado schrieb:


> ... und irgendwann werd ich mir wohl einen monkeylite xc oder dh - lenker gönnen...



Sehr gute Wahl ,aber wenn du nicht nur an die Eisdiele damit fahren willst dann *muß* da Syntace draufstehen...


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. September 2008)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Sehr gute Wahl ,aber wenn du nicht nur an die Eisdiele damit fahren willst dann *muß* da Syntace draufstehen...



na dann passt's eh, mein SXC werd ich doch nicht dem primitiven dreck der trails aussetzen!


----------



## *iceman* (27. September 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Letztens bei meinem Händler zufällig mal ein neues Saint gesehen:
> 
> Die Feder ist merklich stärker als am XT Shadow Schaltwerk, zudem ist das Saint richtig sexy. Ich würde eine ganz klare Empfehlung fürs Saint aussprechen!



Das ist gut zu hören, habs nämlich gestern bestellt .


----------



## *iceman* (29. September 2008)

So, hab jetzt mal den Hinterbau weg gemacht und das sieht alles soweit ganz gut aus (der Rahmen hat die freie Wildbahn aber auch noch nicht gesehen).
Zwei Fragen:

- Da wurde bei mir auf jeden Fall mit Fett montiert, aber in die Lager kann ich jetzt schlecht reinschauen. Kann man diese schwarzen Abdichtungen vom Lager weghebeln? Frag lieber nochmal will nicht unbedingt was kaputt machen.

- Wie schaut's jetzt genau aus mit Loctite? Bei den Bolzen, die den Dämpfer halten sieht man Loctite-Reste an den Schrauben, die anderen Bolzen der Schwinge waren aber definitiv nur mit Fett montiert. Soll da auch Loctite hin? Bisher waren die Meinungen dazu ja eher zwiegespalten, da das ja scheinbar recht brutal hält das Zeug...

Edit: Hab grad nochmal im Technischen Manual gelesen und irgendwie widersprechen die sich dauernd. Erst heißt es die Hülsen müssen am Kontakt mit den Lagern geschmiert werden, dann sollen sie wieder trocken eingebaut werden. Können die sich mal entscheiden? Bei mir waren sie trocken eingesetzt.
Der Teil mit dem Loctite bezieht sich ja auf "Spezialschrauben" (was wahnsinnig präzise ist), aber hört sich so an, als wäre damit die Schrauben des Dämpfers und vlt. noch die hinten zwischen Ketten und Sitzstrebe gemeint. Die Bolzen aber eher nicht, oder lieg ich da jetzt falsch?


----------



## LB Stefan (29. September 2008)

*iceman* schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt mal den Hinterbau weg gemacht und das sieht alles soweit ganz gut aus (der Rahmen hat die freie Wildbahn aber auch noch nicht gesehen).
> Zwei Fragen:
> 
> - Da wurde bei mir auf jeden Fall mit Fett montiert, aber in die Lager kann ich jetzt schlecht reinschauen. Kann man diese schwarzen Abdichtungen vom Lager weghebeln? Frag lieber nochmal will nicht unbedingt was kaputt machen.
> ...




Die Plastikabdeckung würde ich vom Lager nicht abmachen, brauchts auch nicht,weil das gedichtete Industrielager sind und sobald du die Dichtung ab machst ist die gefahr groß sie nicht wieder so exakt drauf zu bekommen bzw sie kaputt zu machen und wenns Lager nimmer gscheit dicht ist kannst es schon direkt wegwerfen.
Guten von schlechten Lagern unterscheiden sich nämlich nicht nur in den Tolleranzen sonder im Besonderen auch in der Dichtung. 

Also Dichtung hin = Lager hin. 
Ich würd also die Dichtung drauf lassen...


----------



## Radical_53 (29. September 2008)

Wenn man die Dichtung drauf läßt, sieht man aber gar nicht daß das Lager nur halb voll Fett ist


----------



## *iceman* (30. September 2008)

So, ich nochmal: Hab heute meine RaceFace Atlas Kurbel montiert (man ist das ein krankes Drehmoment das man da auf so einen kleinen 8er Imbus geben muss) und wollte dazu eigentlich 'ne Kettenführung dranbauen. Leider passt die ShamanRacing Enduro aus Karbon überhauptnicht, ist viel zu dick und kollidiert daher mit den Schrauen vom kleinen Kettenblatt.
Haut's mit der NC17-Stinger hin? Bzw. welche geht denn?

Zum Dämpfer: Hab 'nen DHX Air 4.0 und wiege ca. 70kg (ohne Ausrüstung). Vorschläge für den Druck (nur als Ausgangspunkt)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (30. September 2008)

Du mußt da so und so die KB-Schrauben bzw. deren Köpfe bündig mit dem Kettenblatt abschleifen. Das klappt sonst nicht, die schleifen sonst alle.


----------



## JoeDesperado (30. September 2008)

ein erstes upgrade:



 



so kann ich den sattel noch 2-3cm weiter versenken als mit der alten 400er stütze. das rot passt zwar nicht 100%ig zum rahmen, aber das ist verschmerzbar. die funktion der stütze ist, soweit ich das auf die schnelle beurteilen kann, sehr gut; die verarbeitung ebenfalls.


----------



## numinisflo (30. September 2008)

Ist das die "ehemals Maverick jetzt Crankbrothers"-Stütze?


----------



## JoeDesperado (30. September 2008)

stimmt, hätt ich dazuschreiben sollen!
nein, von crankbrothers kommt mir so schnell nix mehr ans rad (aufgrund der oft mangelhaften dauerhaltbarkeit und der völlig abgehobenen preise). das ist eine kind shock i900.


----------



## Radical_53 (30. September 2008)

Optisch schaut das sehr lecker aus. Hast du zufällig einen Messschieber zur Hand? Mich würd mal der Durchmesser des dünnen Teils interessieren


----------



## JoeDesperado (30. September 2008)

messschieber hab ich leider keinen. mit dem lineal komm ich auf 2,3-2,4cm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (30. September 2008)

Ah prima, das reicht doch schon  Hat mich halt mal interessiert. Ob das auch beim Fahren spürbar stärker flext?


----------



## JoeDesperado (30. September 2008)

ich hab nicht die geringste ahnung...in 2 wochen weiß ich mehr


----------



## LautSprecher (30. September 2008)

Gewicht wäre intressant!

Ich mach auch ein Winterupdate, ich nehm glaub ich paar eloxierte Teile raus, dann schaut es bei mir auch aufgeräumter aus!  
Leichter soll es auch werden, angefangen beim Sattel.

Neue Reifen stehen auch an, Maxxis Ardent 2,4 . Schwalbe kommen mir so schnell nicht mehr ins Haus  !

@Radical: Du weißt noch, die Misere mit den Bremsbelägen, bei mir halten auch BBS (welche Art kann ich dir leider nicht sagen, wurden auf die Schnelle beim Händler im Urlaub ausgetauscht, hatte keine Wahl).


----------



## JoeDesperado (30. September 2008)

abgewogen hab ich's in ermangelung einer auch nur halbwegs genauen waage nicht, das gewicht müsste aber eh schon hier im forum kursieren (530g?).
weniger farben? das ist in 90% der fälle der richtige weg!


----------



## Radical_53 (30. September 2008)

@lautsprecher: BBS? Was sind das für welche? Alternativen sind immer willkommen! 

@joe: Bin echt auf deinen Erfahrungsbericht gespannt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Oktober 2008)

*iceman* schrieb:


> So, hab jetzt mal den Hinterbau weg gemacht und das sieht alles soweit ganz gut aus (der Rahmen hat die freie Wildbahn aber auch noch nicht gesehen).
> Zwei Fragen:
> 
> - Da wurde bei mir auf jeden Fall mit Fett montiert, aber in die Lager kann ich jetzt schlecht reinschauen. Kann man diese schwarzen Abdichtungen vom Lager weghebeln? Frag lieber nochmal will nicht unbedingt was kaputt machen.
> ...



Ich verwende kein Loctite, klebt wie die Sau bei ALU.
Einfach richtiges Drehmoment verwenden.

Kontaktstellen auf jeden fall schmieren, sonst knarzt der Bock womöglich.
Ich verwende dort Kupferpaste.

Lagerkappen hebele ich mit einem Teppichmesser auf.
Aber nicht innen, sondern außen packen!
Fett rein!
Sonst hat man schnell Rost drin.
Die Lager drehen sich ja nicht richtig sodass das bisschen Fett ordentlich verteilt wird.
Es ei denn, du fährst nur bei schönem Wetter.


----------



## *iceman* (6. Oktober 2008)

OK, danke, werd mir das nochmal anschauen.
Hab mich jetzt auch erstmal gegen Loctite entschieden.

Keiner mit 'nem DHX Air 4.0 der mir 'ne Empfehlung zum Druck geben kann?


----------



## neikless (6. Oktober 2008)

ich hab so 14 bar auf dem dhx 4.0 (2007)
hab so 80 kg


----------



## *iceman* (6. Oktober 2008)

Und in der kleinen Kammer?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Oktober 2008)

bei knapp 80kg fahrbereit fahre ich den dhx 5.0 so:

Hauptkammer: 160psi
Piggy Pack:     170psi
Boost:            2,5 Umdrehungen zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (6. Oktober 2008)

*iceman* schrieb:


> OK, danke, werd mir das nochmal anschauen.
> Hab mich jetzt auch erstmal gegen Loctite entschieden.
> 
> Keiner mit 'nem DHX Air 4.0 der mir 'ne Empfehlung zum Druck geben kann?



hi,

ich hab an meinem sxc auch nen 4.0 (2008 modell). wiege ca. 80kg fahrfertig

setup:
sag: ca. 11mm
hauptkammer: 200psi
pack: 160psi
rebound: 6 od. 7 klicks / gesehen von max. rebound


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Oktober 2008)

noie95 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich hab an meinem sxc auch nen 4.0 (2008 modell). wiege ca. 80kg fahrfertig
> 
> ...



Bin anfamgs auch mit so wenig sag gefahren.
War aber nicht so doll.
Im Stehen etwas nach nach vorne gebeugt war er fast null.
Daher habe ich etwas weniger in der Hauptkammer (170psi) und etwas mehr im Piggy Pack (170psi).
Macht ca 14mm sag.

Auf jeden Fall ausprobieren!
10 psi machen an dem Hinterbau schon viel aus!


----------



## rmb (11. Oktober 2008)

Mir is gerade beim normalen fahren der rahmen gebrochen am Hinterbau !!
das slayer is gerade mal 1,5 Jahre alt is das ein Garantie fall ??


----------



## JoeDesperado (11. Oktober 2008)

wo genau? war's evtl. die achse über dem tretlager?


----------



## LautSprecher (11. Oktober 2008)

Bild bitte!


----------



## rmb (11. Oktober 2008)

mom kommt sofort


----------



## rmb (11. Oktober 2008)

Sry ich krig Bilder nicht hoch aber egal ich erklär mal so der Hinterbau besteht ja aus der carbon Strebe und darunter das alu rohr  das so ca 10 cm von der achse gebrochen


----------



## subdiver (11. Oktober 2008)

Auf Deinen Rahmen hast Du doch 5 Jahre Garantie als Erstbesitzer.
Dürfte also kein Problem sein, eine neue Schwinge zu bekommen.


----------



## JoeDesperado (11. Oktober 2008)

na geh, fotos hochladen wird doch möglich sein, wenn nicht hier dann eben wo anders!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmb (11. Oktober 2008)

super und danke für die superschnelle antwort ich werde mal ein bisschen rumprobieren und dann die Bilder hochladen


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Oktober 2008)

Dürfte kein großer Akt mit der Garantie sein.
Eine Mail mit Foto, Rahmennummer und Kaufbeleg dürfte die Sache beschleunigen.

Da hatte ich bisher ja mehr Glück.
Mir ist heute "nur" die Achse berochen........


----------



## JoeDesperado (11. Oktober 2008)

die neue 2008er?


----------



## Numsi (12. Oktober 2008)

Moin!

Habe gestern mal meinen Hinterbau auseinandergenommen um mir mal alle Bolzen anzuschaun und zu warten. Dabei ist mir erstmal das hier aufgefallen:





Ist das bei euch auch so, sprich sind das normale Toleranzen oder is meine Schwinge irgendwie verzogen?

Und der an der Stelle sitzende Bolzen ist oberflächlich schon etwas verschlissen im Gegensatz zu den anderen...






Was meint ihr, alles im Grünen Bereich oder sollte ich mir Sorgen machen?


MfG Numsi


----------



## Radical_53 (12. Oktober 2008)

Hm, das Schiefe hab ich mein ich auch. Wenn ich mich beim letzten Zerlegen nicht verkuckt hab. Läuft verbaut dann aber seidig weich. 
Könnte allerdings natürlich gut für einen schnellen Lagerverschleiss zuständig sein. Ich hab immer noch irgendwo n leichtes Spiel im Hinterbau und find es zum Verrecken nicht. Wenn ich am Rad wackele ist es zu spüren, wenn ich die Teile einzeln beobachte kann ich ochsen wie ich will, ohne daß ich da Spiel finden würde. Sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## Numsi (12. Oktober 2008)

Jo hatte ich auch, deshalb hab ich auch mal alles losgenommen. Erst wars der gezeigte Bolzen, da hatte sich die Schraube gelöst, hab die dann wieder mit Fett und Drehmo angezogen, danach wars erst wieder gut und letzte Woche dann irgendwann nachm Ausritt hatte ich wieder Spiel, jedoch konnte ich die Ursache dafür nich wirklich finden, evtl hat die Dämpferaufnahme hinten minimales Spiel... Naja muss heute noch alles wieder zusammensetzen, dann wird sich zeigen obs nu wieder spielfrei läuft.


Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (12. Oktober 2008)

Die hab ich auch am Ehesten in Verdacht. Grund dafür ist, daß wenn das Rad unbelastet ist und ich nach und nach mehr Druck drauf gebe, es erst einen minimalen Ruck gibt. Vielleicht spricht der Dämpfer da auch schon so fein an, ich weiß es wirklich nicht genau.
Komisch ist halt, das würde dagegen sprechen, daß man beim Fahren dann von dieser Ecke nix mehr merkt. Es klappert z.B. nix wenn die Federung aktiv wird, bis auf das lose Gefühl vom Heck läuft alles normal. Hätt ich das passende Werkzeug da, würd ich wohl allein schon auf Verdacht mal alle Hinterbau-Lager wechseln. Sollten nach nem Jahr nicht unbedingt durch sein, aber wer weiß...


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Oktober 2008)

Numsi schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Habe gestern mal meinen Hinterbau auseinandergenommen um mir mal alle Bolzen anzuschaun und zu warten. Dabei ist mir erstmal das hier aufgefallen:
> 
> ...



Zum Blozen:
Um die blanke Stelle am Rand würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.
Allerdingsdie kleine Kerbe dahinter (scheinbar auf beiden Seiten)!
Dort ist das Gewinde am Bolzen zu Ende und das ist gleichzeitig die Stelle am Ende der Lagerung.
Genau hier ist meine Achse gebrochen.

Gruß


----------



## Numsi (13. Oktober 2008)

Jo die "Kerben" sind halt genau an den Stellen wo die Lager sitzen, denke mal wurde bei ner schlechten Landung oder so zu stark seitlich belastet... Obwohl die kleinen Kerben, die dir Sorgen machen wirklich nur ganz oberflächlich sind, wenn man mit dem Fingernagel drübergeht spürt man so gut wie nichts.

Ist bei dir denn diese Achse gebrochen oder die vom Hauptlager??


MfG


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Oktober 2008)

Hauptlager


----------



## *iceman* (17. Oktober 2008)

So, bin grade in den letzten Zügen des Zusammenbaus und hab da noch ein kleines Problem. Da ich jetzt die Laufräder hab bin ich beim Schaltung einstellen:

Entweder ich stell mich grad an oder ich hab 'nen falschen Umwerfer, auf jeden Fall kann ich egal wie tief ich den Umwerfer montiere nicht vorne aufs kleine Kettenblatt und hinten aufs kleine, weil die Kette immer unten am Käfig schleift (und da fehlt einiges). Schaltwerk ist ein XTR (952 glaub ich), ist auf jeden Fall eines, dass eine 31.8er Schelle hat und nur BottomPull geeignet ist.

Nochwas: Hab jetzt 'ne RaceFace-Atlas Kettenführung drin und da schleift dann auch nix mit den Schrauben vom kleinen Kettenblatt, aber ist es normal, dass es da so eng zugeht, dass die Kette seitlich leicht an der Führung schleift?
Edit: Eigentlich würde ich ja gerne 'ne 50er Kettenlinie einstellen (dann schleift wenigstens nixmehr an der KeFü), leider stößt dann die linke Kurbel an den Hinterbau. Kurbel ist 'ne Raceface Atlas. Hat die nochjemand und kann mir 'ne Lösung vorschlagen wieviele Spacer ich wo hintun soll? Im Moment ist unten beim Tretlager nur einer rechts drin (in Form der Kettenführung) und auf der Achse ist einer links und einer rechts (also 49er Kettenlinie). Wenn ich die beiden auf der Achse jetzt nach rechts mache, dann hab ich wie gesagt links das Problem mit der Kurbel...


----------



## Radical_53 (17. Oktober 2008)

Seit wann sollte man klein-klein fahren können? Wenn du auf dem kleinen Blatt doch 4 Gänge fahren kannst, ist das mehr als ausreichend.

Kurbel: Würd ich so einstellen daß der Abstand links und rechts exakt gleich ist. Das Slayer hat wohl einen sehr breiten Hinterbau, ich hab da auch auf jeder Seite nur ca. 3mm Platz


----------



## *iceman* (17. Oktober 2008)

OK, so kann man das natürlich auch sehen ;-). Dann werd ich das jetzt mal so einstellen.

Das mit dem Abstand ist so 'ne Sache: links ists im Moment so ca. knapp 1mm, auf der rechten ca. 5mm. jetzt müsste ich aber eigentlich rechts nochmal 1mm raus um Abstand zur Kettenführung zu bekommen, mit gleichem Abstand wirds also schwierig. Ich kann das nicht ganz nachvollziehen, Rocky baut doch normalerweise RaceFace-Teile ein, wieso passt das nicht zusammen?
Und noch schlimmer wieso schleift bei einer RaceFace-Kurbel und einer RaceFace-Kettenführung die Kette an der Kettenführung bei 'ner 49er Kettenlinie (was ja weit verbreitet sein dürfte)? Die müssen das doch mal testen.
Das schleifen an sich würde mich jetzt nicht so wild machen, wenns nicht so laut wäre...


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Oktober 2008)

Mom mal!
Wenn du eine 50er Kettenlinie hast sollte es klappen.
1. Zwischen großem Kettenblatt und Unterkante Umwerfer 1-2 mm Luft
2. Umwerfer schön parallel zu den Bättern
3. (!) selbst wenn die Schaltung am Bikeständer nicht funktioniert solltest du es versuchen zu fahren.
Meistens läuft die Kette in einer Ausbuchtung ganz unten im Umwerfer und wird nich weit genug verschoben. Wenn du aber drauf sitzt und Hinterbau eingefedert ist, ist die Kette nicht mehr in der Ausbuchtung und es funktioniert.

ABER: Erst den Umwerfer richtig montieren!


----------



## *iceman* (17. Oktober 2008)

Hab jetzt 'ne 49er Kettenlinie, aber stimmt schon, als bisher reiner Hardtailfahrer hab ich jetzt nicht drangedacht, dass das Ding ja eigentlich ständig zumindest leicht eingefedert fährt und die ersten 4 Gänge gehen so wie Radical gesagt hat eh schon, das sollte also passen...

Finde aber immernoch, dass es zum Hinterbau hin verdammt knapp ist mit der Kurbel. Der mm auf der linken Seite macht mir schon etwas Sorgen...
Und auch der Abstand Kette-Kettenführung ist echt eng. Aber ich werd das wohl mal im Fahrbetrieb ausprobieren müssen ob's passt.


----------



## Radical_53 (17. Oktober 2008)

Eng ist das bei mir allerdings auch und war es auch immer. Speziell (lustig) auch mit der Race Face Kurbel, die ich mal drauf hatte. Da mußte ich die KB-Schraubenköpfe flach schleifen, damit diese nicht am Arm der Kefü geschliffen haben. Mit den Kurbeln danach war das Problem dann gegessen.
Viel Platz zu den Streben habe ich aber so und so nicht, da war's egal welche Kurbel drauf ist. Je nach Pedal kann man sogar mit den Hacken leicht an die Sitzstrebe kommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *iceman* (21. Oktober 2008)

So, fertig  :







Keine Ahnung warum der Spanner von der Vorderachse nach unten steht, ist aber schon gedreht...


Und eins von der ersten Probefahrt:





Die Gabel fühlt sich noch recht bockig an, obwohl der Sag von ca. 30mm ja eigentlich passt, daher also die Federhärte OK gehen müsste. Mal sehen wie lang die braucht bis sie eingefahren ist.
Mit dem Dämpfersetup muss ich auch noch etwas spielen, wobei man echt kardanische Finger braucht um an das Piggy-Back-Ventil zu kommen!!!

Fährt sich aber auf jeden Fall jetzt schon sehr sehr geil . Der Vergleich von der Geometrie zum XC-Bike ist schon krass und man fühlt sich einfach nur wohl auf dem Trail und auch bergab ist man viel gelassener!
Jetzt müsste nur endlich das Wetter wieder passen!


----------



## LautSprecher (21. Oktober 2008)

Schaut Prima aus! Will wieder ein cleanes Bike..

Edit: Viel Spaß mit der Rakete!


----------



## noie95 (21. Oktober 2008)

ich hab hier zwar noch nichts beigetragen, sondern nur gelesen... aber jetzt muß ich...

nämlich *gratulieren*!!! *iceman* das bike schaut nur geil aus!!!


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. Oktober 2008)

sehr schön!  viel spaß damit!


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Oktober 2008)

wow, schick!
Viel Spaß damit.

Den Dämpfer würde ich beim Einstellen ausbauen.
Sonst brichst du sicher die Finger.


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. Oktober 2008)

rmb schrieb:


> super und danke für die superschnelle antwort ich werde mal ein bisschen rumprobieren und dann die Bilder hochladen



kommt da noch was?


----------



## Radical_53 (22. Oktober 2008)

Echt sehr schick geworden das Rad! Paßt optisch wie technisch mal wirklich fein zusammen. Und selbst das Weiß weiß zu gefallen


----------



## JoeDesperado (29. Oktober 2008)

ach ja, falls wer eine motopitkan-getunete 66 SL ATA brauchen kann ich würde meine evtl. hergeben - auch gegen tausch gegen eine (optimalerweise weiße) fox 36, am besten van. grund: ich geh lieber auf nummer sicher, keine ahnung, ob das SXC die 180mm vorne auf ewig mitmachen würde. außerdem will ich mal wieder was neues ausprobieren, eh klar  (scheiss sucht)


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. Oktober 2008)

gute entscheidung.
180mm sind im sxc sehr stramm, da geht die wendigkeit langsam verloren.
=> gäbe geometrie einkaufswagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich kenn jemand, der evtl. ne weiße 36 hergeben würde  Nur tauschen wär's nicht so.


----------



## JoeDesperado (29. Oktober 2008)

naja, die geo hat schon ganz gut gepasst, v.a. da die 66 ja eh gern ein paar cm sag "verschenkt" für die nötige feinfühligkeit.
evtl. wird's ein tausch gegen eine 2007er van RC2, die müsst ich dann "nur noch" lackieren lassen...spricht irgendetwas gegen diese gabel? eine absenkung würde ich nur selten vermissen, das risiko geh ich ein.
das marzocchi-weiß passt perfekt zum weiß des rahmens, wie sieht's da bei fox aus?


----------



## Radical_53 (29. Oktober 2008)

Gibt erst seit diesem Jahr serienmäßig weiß lackierte 36 (Float). Von daher hängt das an deinem Lacker 
Mit der Van kannst du normal wenig verkehrt machen. Sehr feine, sehr schön arbeitende Gabel.


----------



## JoeDesperado (29. Oktober 2008)

http://www.mga.co.at/show_berichtdetail.php?ber_id=1994&fpid=292
das wär evtl. was...aber sauteuer.


----------



## Radical_53 (29. Oktober 2008)

Wieso? Ist günstiger, als wenn du's bei Toxoholics machen läßt


----------



## RockyRider66 (31. Oktober 2008)

Hey SXCler,

gelesen haben wir uns schon oft, gesehen noch nie.
Noch weniger sind wir mal zusammen gebiket.

Wie wäre mal eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt im kommenden Frühjahr?
Zentrale gute Lokation wäre der Pfälzer Wald Nähe Neustadt an der Weinstraße?

Was denkt ihr?
Litviller haben sich auch getroffen, in Finale Ligure.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LautSprecher (1. November 2008)

Guten morgen (lange Partynacht, gelle ),
Intresse besteht..aber pass auf, sonst werden wir noch als SXC-Sekte bezeichnet..

Wieso nicht Schwarzwald..? Oder Schönbuch?  Gibt doch viele schöne Gebiete..

Würde mich aber freuen wenn sowas in der Art klappen würde!

Gruß Robin


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. November 2008)

Wo wir uns treffen ist eigentlich egal.

Bin allerdings schon viel in der Gegend rum gekommen.
Der Pfälzerwald hat mir am besten gefallen.
Super Trails, dicht beisammen.
Viele bewirtschaftete Hütten.

Kenne mich mich dort mittlerweile recht gut aus, man könnte ohne Karte fahren.

Bin mal gespannt was geschieht......


----------



## Kowalski1 (1. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
sucht jemand eine Alu schwinge?





http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=147014

Gruß


----------



## LB Stefan (2. November 2008)

Wie sieht das ganze dann mit der Reifenfreiheit aus?

Ist die bei der Aluschwinge etwas größer oder immernoch zu eng??


----------



## Kowalski1 (2. November 2008)

Du hast wesentlich mehr Reifenfreiheit, ich habe den Big Betty in 2,4" und den Muddy Marry in 2,35" gefahren, beide gar kein Problem! Mit der Carbon Schwinge war das schon eine knappe Angelegenheit.


----------



## Radical_53 (2. November 2008)

Wesentlich mehr? Der untere Teil der Schwinge ist doch genauso eng wie der obere auch!


----------



## *iceman* (2. November 2008)

Wundert mich jetzt auch. 
Fahre hinten 'nen 2,4er Ardent und da wirds eigentlich nur unten richtig eng...


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. November 2008)

Ich musste den Adantage 2,4 wie den Muddy Mary 2,35 etwas anden Seitenstollen bearbeiten (DT 5.1 mit 1,8- 2,0 bar).

Sonst kommen die in schnellen Kurven/ Anliegern an die Sitzstreben und auch an die Kettenstreben.
Die Sitzstrebe ist enger.


----------



## Radical_53 (2. November 2008)

Enger mag sein, aber es ist keine Welt. Ich hab's bisher nicht mit dem Meßschieber bearbeitet, aber vom Augenmaß her waren die Unterschiede nicht groß.


----------



## JoeDesperado (4. November 2008)

so, hab heute mein sxc zum ersten mal mit der 36 VAN RC2 ausgeführt, fährt sich sehr gut! die gabel sackt weniger weg als die 66 davor und ist trotzdem feinfühliger.
aber: schön langsam bekomm ich die krise, was den dämpfer bzw die hinterbauperformance anbelangt. seit dem motopitkan-tuning spricht der dhx noch feiner an, die federwegsausnutzung passt auch. bei langsamer fahrt funktioniert der hinterbau super, gibt genau richtig viel vom federweg frei. sobald es aber schneller zugeht, wird die performance deutlich schlechter, das fahrwerk richtig bockig. da kann ich an der zugstufe herumstellen, was ich will, es ändert sich nichts. und das nervt!
wer hat ähnliche erfahrungen? lösungsvorschläge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. November 2008)

Hauptluftkammer verkleinern
max 150psi in PiggyPack
PiggPack 2 Umderhungen zu
Zugstufe bischen spielen

Die kastration kommt meist uber den nötigen hohehn Druck im PiggyPack.
Dadurch kommt er bei schnellen Schlägen nicht mehr mit

Habe auch die Hauptluftkammer verkleinert, kein Vergleich zu früher!


----------



## JoeDesperado (4. November 2008)

tja, und genau das programm hab ich schon 1:1 umgesetzt 
druck im piggy back ist sogar nur 90 psi, da bin ich aber noch am experimentieren. 
ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter! auf schnell gefahrenen wurzelpassagen fühlt es sich so an, als würde der hinterbau im letzten drittel des FW regelrecht blockieren. wirkt wie ein durchschlag, ist aber keiner. die spielerei mit dem piggy back volumen ändert daran auch nix.
anderer dämpfer? dhx coil?


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. November 2008)

Halloooooooooooooo,
ich rede nicht vom Volumen im PiggyPack!
Ich meine das Volumen der Hauptkammer!

Das ist etwa so, als hättest du einen Coil, würdest aber immer mit der falschen Feder fahren.

Die Progression verläuft einfach zu flach.
Da kannst du ander Dämpfung fummeln bis du schwarz wirst.
Habe auch alles auprobiert.

Ohne die Hauptkammer zu verkleinern hatte ich (bei 75kg fahrfertig) 170psi im Piggypach und die Kammer um 2,75 Umdrehungen zu gedreht.

Dann hatte ich ein gleichmäßiges Einferdern.
Aber da es nur über Druckstufe manipuliert war, ging das alles zu Lasten des Ansprechverhaltens.

Also habe die Progression über die kleinere Luftkammer geholt.
Dafür dann die Druckstufe auf 150psi, PiggyPack 1,5 Umdrehungen zu.
Und siehe da, das Teil federt gleichmäßig ein, der Hinterbau sackt nicht weg und alles arbeitet recht feinfühlig.

Die Sache mit der (zu)großen Luftkammer bei Foxdämpfer haben bereits verschiedene Bikehersteller bemerkt und geändert.
Daher sieht mal immer öfter dhx Dämpfer mit kleinem Luftgehäuse.


----------



## JoeDesperado (4. November 2008)

hallooohoo! das hauptkammervolumen hab ich schon vor 5 monaten verkleinert.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. November 2008)

Ja Schitt!
Und das Tunen hat auch nix gebracht?
Ob das mit dem Coil so viel besser wird?

Da weiß ich so auch kein Rat mehr, sorry.


----------



## JoeDesperado (4. November 2008)

tja, das ist leider eine echte misere...
evtl. probier ich ja mal einen 08/15 dt-dämpfer o.ä.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. November 2008)

Einen stinknormalen 225.
Würde mich mal interessieren.
Sensibel ist der auf jeden Fall!
Ohne ProPraddel


----------



## LB Stefan (6. November 2008)

Mhm nach langem hin und her hab ich mich nun doch entschlossen bei entsprechendem Angebot meinen Slayer SXC 70 Rahmen abzugeben. (incl Dämpfer)

Rahmenfarbe weiß
RH 18"
Hat bereits die neuen verbesserten Achsen die auch halten.

Normale gebrauchsspuren. Keine Defekte oder ähnlichs. Wurde nie zu irgendwelchen Rennen gefahren sonder nur auf leichten Trails.

Wer interesse hat PN 

Hier noch n Bild.


----------



## JoeDesperado (6. November 2008)

@ das leidige dämpferthema: die günstigen dt-dämpfer (225er) scheinen leider bei 200mm EBL nur 50mm hub zu haben und fallen somit weg. derzeit reizt mich der MZ rocco TST R genauso sehr wie der dhx 5 (coil), mal schaun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (6. November 2008)

War ja klar!
Passt der MZ den von Außenabmessungen her in der Rahmen?


----------



## JoeDesperado (6. November 2008)

gute frage:






vs.


----------



## eldorado69 (6. November 2008)

Hallo!
Hast du schon Kontakt mit MP wegen dem Problem aufgnommen? Normalerweise kannst du ja den Dämpfer wieder hinschicken und sie ändern wieder etwas bis es dir passt.  Support sollte ja 12 Monate sein. Was für ein Tuning hast du machen lassen. Bei einem Pro Race Tuning hast du dann ja eine 2 Stufige Zugstufe, die Federwegsabhängig ist. Was zwar gegen Kicken beim springen super ist, aber bei einem Wurzelteppich kann das aber genau das gegenteilige bewirken. Bei ersten gröberen Schlag, kommt die "2te" Stufe zum tragen und der Dämpfer federt langsam aus --> es kommt aber schon der nächste Schlag und durch die langsame Dämpfung steht noch zu wenig Hub zur Verfügung. Ich würde mal versuchen die 2te Stufe schneller zu machen. 

Ich kenn das Problem nur von der 36 Rc2. Habe dort auch ein Pro Race Tuning. Das das ganze aber ordentlich funktioniert, muss ich einen sehr hohen Druck fahren. Dann funktioniert das ganze sehr gut.
Grüße


----------



## JoeDesperado (6. November 2008)

danke, guter tipp! hab schon eine anfrage diesbezüglich an MP geschickt, die antwort kann aber auf sich warten lassen. ich werde morgen mal mit höherem druck in der hauptkammer experimentieren, vielleicht wird's ja dann besser.


----------



## Radical_53 (6. November 2008)

Wenigstens die erste Überarbeitung sollte an sich so und so mit drin sein. Die Jungs sind ja zwar gut, aber wenn sie den "Punkt" mal nicht getroffen haben sollten die das normal schon noch so ändern, daß es dem Fahrer gefällt.
Meine Gabel mußte auch nochmal zu denen zurück, da mir die Abstimmung nicht so gefiel bzw. sie's einfach etwas zu gut gemeint hatten. Das ist aber auch bei Push bzw. TF so, daß sie's nochmal überarbeiten wenn es einem nicht gefällt.


----------



## JoeDesperado (6. November 2008)

ja, da bin ich mir eben nicht so sicher, inwiefern das "zweit-tuning" inklusive ist...
um einen dhx coil werde ich aber nicht herumkommen, und wenn's nur zum probieren ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (6. November 2008)

Ja, es ist ja kein Zweit-Tuning. Eigentlich. Das ist wie wenn du in eine Pizzeria gehst und dem Koch beschreibst, daß du eine Salami-Pizza willst. Aber du sagst nicht wie es heißt, was du willst, sondern du beschreibst wie es sein und schmecken soll.
Wenn er dir dann eine Pizza mit Sardellen und Oliven bringt, hat er verwachst  

In der Regel liegen die ja nicht grob daneben. Die Richtung sollte stimmen, die Verbesserung sich schon andeuten oder ersichtlich sein. Nur gibt's trotz den Fragebögen halt gewiß noch hier und da Entscheidungen, die von den Tunern selbst getroffen werden, basierend auf Erfahrung z.B. Wenn dabei aber was in eine Richtung läuft, die dir für deine Fahrerei nicht paßt, dann braucht es halt eine kleine Korrektur. Und die sollte schon im Preis mit drin sein. Du bezahlst ja für ein verbessertes, auf dich abgestimmtes Federelement. Das sollte dann auch da sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. November 2008)

Drehen wir uns nicht im Kreis?
Flinkes Arbeiten bei kleinen schnellen Schlägen mit einer geringen Zugstufe im ersten Federwegsbereich ist klar.
Aber mehr Druck im Piggypack führt doch zu einer größeren Druckstufe über den kompletten Federwegsbereich.
=> Dadurch wird doch das schnelle Einfedern behindert?

Welches Baujahr ist dein Dämpfer?
Meiner ist baujahr 2008. Ich merke schon einen deutlichen Unterschied im Ansprechverhalten (und Einsacken) zwischen 150psi und 170psi im PiggyPack.

Ich würde unseren Hinterbau gerne mal auf einem Prüfstand sehen, nicht immer nur mit dem Popo fühlen......

Gruß


----------



## Radical_53 (7. November 2008)

Da könnte man halt sagen, daß das federwegsabhängige Arbeiten das beheben soll. Kleine schnelle Schläge mit einer schnelleren Zugstufe im ersten Teil des Federwegs, die z.B. mit einer starken Endprogression das Aushebeln bei weiten Sprüngen verhindert. So könnte/würde es für mich z.B. einen Sinn ergeben.

Prüfstand wäre sicher interessant, aber wie würde das helfen? Ein Rennfahrer kann so evtl. ne gute Abstimmung für einen bestimmten Kurs finden, aber ob man sich nur über Diagramme die perfekte Federungs-Performance herbei zaubern kann? Dafür braucht's denk ich doch einiges an Erfahrung.
Im Prinzip liegt doch da genau der Knackpunkt, wieso man zu einem Fahrwerks-Tuner geht und sich nicht selbst einen Stapel Shims und ein paar Kännchen Öl besorgt. Man weiß zwar was einen stört, evtl. auch wie's sich anfühlen sollte, aber das dann auch so aus durch Änderungen aus den Federelementen zu holen, mit möglichst geringen "Nebenwirkungen", ist für mich die Kunst bei so einer Geschichte.


----------



## Numsi (7. November 2008)

Moin!

Bin momentan auch am Überlegen mal nen Coil auszutesten, vielleicht wirkts sich ja positiv auf die ganze Performance des Hinterbaus aus...

Habe leider ziemlich wenig Ahnung von Stahlfederdämpfern, daher muss ich euch um Rat fragen: Ist der Unterschied zwischen nem DHX Coil 3.0 und 5.0 ein größerer als die Propedal Funktion und Bottom-Out??

Über die MZs hört man ja eigentlich auch nur Gutes, jedoch is mir der Roco TST R nen bischen zu teuer um ihn "nur" auszuprobieren..


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. November 2008)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Da könnte man halt sagen, daß das federwegsabhängige Arbeiten das beheben soll. Kleine schnelle Schläge mit einer schnelleren Zugstufe im ersten Teil des Federwegs, die z.B. mit einer starken Endprogression das Aushebeln bei weiten Sprüngen verhindert. So könnte/würde es für mich z.B. einen Sinn ergeben.



Das ist ja auch einleuchtend, sag ich ja.
Aber der Druck im PiggyPack bewirkt eine größere Druckstufe über den kompletten Weg.
Das würde bedeuten, dass das Rad erst garnicht einfedert wenn es schnelle kurze Schäge hagelt.
Daher denke ich, dass wir uns ím Kreis drehen.

Mit dem Prüfstand würde ich gerne mal ausprobieren, wie ich die Parameter einstellen muss, dass das Rad auf der Rolle bleibt.
Man könnte sehen, ab wann es abhebt bzw. nicht mehr den Schlägen folgen kann.
=> Ist natürlich nur ein Wünsch, glaube kaum dass so etwas mal durchgeführt wird.


----------



## JoeDesperado (7. November 2008)

ich  bekomm nächste woche einen dhx 5 coil, allerdings nur mit einer 400er feder, lt. berechnung bräuchte ich eher eine 500er. vom MZ rocco hört man wunderdinge, den konnte ich aber nicht so günstig gebraucht finden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. November 2008)

5.0: Volumen PiggyPack & Druck verstellbar
4.0: Druck PiggyPack verstellbar, Volumen Werkseinstellung
3.0: alles Werkseinstellung


----------



## Radical_53 (7. November 2008)

@rocky: Stimmt, jetzt sehe ich was du meinst. Da hast du natürlich Recht mit.

Die Sache mit dem Prüfstand klingt sehr interessant, daß es sowas überhaupt stationär gibt wage ich fast noch zu bezweifeln  Denke daß selbst die Hersteller ihre Teile nach der Entwicklung im Computer mal auf einen Dyno schnallen und man dann z.B. mit 2D-Recording ins Freie geht, um dort echte Messwerte vom Fahren mit denen des Dyno abgleicht. 1:1 Simulation in-house kenne ich aus der Formel 1, da wurde das mal gemacht (wird es vielleicht noch). Falls du sowas meintest, das wäre halt grob meine Idee eines wirklichkeitsgetreuen Prüfstands gewesen  Wenn ich mir allein überlege, daß die Firmen ihre Gelände-Reifen auf glatten Stahlrollen messen, nu ja.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. November 2008)

dachte eher an einen prüfstand in der art wie der adac sie hat um die stoßdämpfer zu testen.
ist aber reine spinnerei


----------



## Numsi (7. November 2008)

Soweit ich weiß is Druckstufe über Schrader abstimmbar, wenn man rein garnichts verändern kann wär das Ding ja voll für die Katz. Der 3.0 steht nämlich bei Ebay drin, und für Testzwecke wär der ja eigentlich schon interessant.

Das mit dem Prüfstand würd ich mir auch mal gerne anschaun, wenns denn möglich wäre. Habe auch oft das Gefühl, dass der Hinterbau auf schnelle kleine bis mittlere Schläge schlecht reagiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (7. November 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> War ja klar!
> Passt der MZ den von Außenabmessungen her in der Rahmen?



Sollte passen, der Herr Robert Jauch ist ihn ja schließlich auch im SXC gefahren...

Man muss den Federteller auf der Kolbenseite aber definitif bearbeiten, da er sonst mit dem Hebel der Dämpferanlenkung kollidiert... Musste ich bei meinem DHX Coil auch machen, weiter unten eine Grafik.



Numsi schrieb:


> ...Ist der Unterschied zwischen nem DHX Coil 3.0 und 5.0 ein größerer als die Propedal Funktion und Bottom-Out??...



Der 3er DHX hat auch Pro Pedal und Bottom out, jedoch nur von Werk voreingestellt und nicht selbst einstellbar. Einen 3er bekommst Du ohnehin nicht einfach so, nur gebraucht, da diese OEM Dämpfer sind.


----------



## JoeDesperado (7. November 2008)

kurze zwischenfrage: die buchsenbreite von 21,8mm x 6mm & 22,2mm x 8mm ist korrekt? nur zur sicherheit


----------



## Numsi (7. November 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.de/TOP-FOX-DHX-3-0-...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Deshalb bin ich auf den 3er DHX gekommen, aber wenn das so ist seh ich mich lieber nochn bischen länger um...


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (7. November 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> kurze zwischenfrage: die buchsenbreite von 21,8mm x 6mm & 22,2mm x 8mm ist korrekt? nur zur sicherheit



Oben und unten 22,2mm. 0,4mm Unterschied zu 21,8mm ist wohl nur Fertigungstoleranz!


----------



## JoeDesperado (7. November 2008)

danke!


----------



## Numsi (8. November 2008)

@ radical:
hab meinem dämpfer gestern mal neue gleitlager gegönnt und nu is das spiel auch endgültig weg! solltest du dann evtl auch mal machen (lassen) 

so nu erstma biken gehn bei dem hammer wetter!


----------



## Radical_53 (9. November 2008)

Dank dir für die Info! Sowas hab ich an sich schon befürchtet. "Lustig", da der Dämpfer erst vor Kurzem bei Motopitkan war... evtl. war auch das Betd Lager nicht so haltbar wie ich erhofft hatte, leichte Laufspuren konnte man immerhin sehen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2008)

Habe letztens auch die Gleitlager am Dämfer gewechselt weil Spiel im Hinterbau war.
Anschließden hat es aber immernoch gewackelt.
Und siehe da, die Hauptachse war bebrochen......................


----------



## Radical_53 (9. November 2008)

Das wird ja immer motivierender  Wobei ich die ja eh noch wechseln wollte.
Im Moment schüttet es hier eh wie aus Eimern, da könnt ich mich eigentlich nochmal länger dran geben. 
Ich würd's halt irgendwie schon eher arm finden, wenn noch weitere Lager vom Hinterbau durch wären. Nach der Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2008)

Die Lager habe ich Neuzustand geöffnet und mit einer Fettpackung gefüllt.
beim Einbau habe ich auch Fett auf der Lageraußenseite zum Abdichten aufgetragen.
Bis jetzt, etwa 4.500km (auch im Winter) drehen sie sich noch einwandfrei.
Meistens kreppieren die Dinger am Rost.
Also, das Wetter Wetter bietet sich an...................


----------



## Radical_53 (9. November 2008)

Die Fett-Geschichte hab ich dir damals nachgeahmt, nachdem ich schon durch regelmäßiges "Abduschen" des Rads nach Schlammfahrten an den Lagern ausfließende Rostsuppe sehen konnte. Die drehen sich nach wie vor auch sauber, aber irgendwo ist in der Kombination halt ein leichtes und extrem nerviges Spiel zu spüren.
Evtl. mach ich wirklich alles "am Stück" mal neu, spätestens dann müßte es gegessen sein. 6 Lager, ein Bolzen und eine handvoll Gleitlager-Buchsen dürften "eigentlich" kein Vermögen kosten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2008)

Aber nur wenn du den Kram nicht bei Bikeaction kaufst!
Schick mal was der Rotz gekostet hat.


----------



## Radical_53 (9. November 2008)

Jau, mal sehen was sich da anbietet. Achsen und Buchsen müssen ja "Originalteile" sein, die Lager dürft man in jedem Eisenwaren-Laden bekommen. Mal schaunw as da unterm Strich rauskommt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2008)

welche Achsen?
welche Buchsen?


----------



## Radical_53 (9. November 2008)

Die 3 Alu-Achsen vom Rahmen, wobei ich mir die vorher nochmal anschauen würde. Ob es Sinn macht alle zu tauschen oder nur die überarbeitete Hauptlager-Achse. Die sitzen ja alle in Kunststoff-Buchsen, plus 4 Buchsen (pro Seite 2 halt) am Übergang Kettenstrebe zu Sitzstrebe. Die würd ich dann wohl auf jeden Fall alle tauschn.
Dazu dann mindestens die hintere Buchse vom Dämpfer, wobei ich dort eine Nadellager-Buchse von Betd drin habe. Evtl. ist die der "Knackpunkt".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2008)

Die hauptachse würde ich gegen die aktuelle tauschen
Gleitbuchsen brauchst du doch nur am ende der sitzstrebe zu tauschen, der rest bewgt sich doch nicht.
die kunststoffbuchsen sind von igus, google mal.
bekommt man online i d wenn ich recht informiert bin


----------



## Radical_53 (9. November 2008)

Nein, bewegen tun sie sich nicht. Das stimmt. Aber Kunststoff ist halt weich, wird punktuell belastet, ist i.d.R. günstig und leicht zu wechseln. Wenn ich's schon aufmache, würde ich das dann auch erneuern.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (11. November 2008)

Ich kann mich nicht mehr so genau erinnern, hatte mal ein Paar für einen Kollegen bestellt, haben um die 9,60 gekostet... Waren zwar fürs Switch, sind jedoch dieselben...

Übrigens: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Ich will mein SXC Black Ano SE veräussern, vielleicht hat ja irgendwer Interesse, jede Menge Zubehör dabei, würde auch noch eine Maverick Speedball mit draufpacken


----------



## Radical_53 (11. November 2008)

Du hattest den doch noch gar nicht so lang, wie kam's so flott dazu?


----------



## Philbert84 (11. November 2008)

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Slayer sxc 70 2008 Rahmen fÃ¼r 1200â¬-1500â¬ am besten neu?? weiÃ jemand einen??


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. November 2008)

frommer wunsch.....


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (11. November 2008)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Du hattest den doch noch gar nicht so lang, wie kam's so flott dazu?



Der Einsatzbereich überschneidet sich einfach zu sehr mit meinem Liteville 301, hatte lange überlegt, welchen Rahmen ich nun aufgeben will und leider ist es der Slayer Rahmen geworden...



Philbert84 schrieb:


> ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Slayer sxc 70 2008 Rahmen für 1200-1500 am besten neu?? weiß jemand einen??





RockyRider66 schrieb:


> frommer wunsch.....



Meiner ist von April 2008, incl. Rechnung und ner Menge interessantem Zubehör... Gebrauchsspuren halten sich sehr stark in Grenzen, da
1. Der Rahmen an den Kritischen Stellen abgeklebt wurde
2. Der Rahmen eh Anodisiert ist und bei Steinschlag eher Steine zerstört als dass die Steine die Beschichtung zersören
3. Der Rahmen eh kaum gefahren wurde, da ich ständig auf meinem Liteville unterwegs war...
PN PLZ


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. November 2008)

welche Rahmengröße hat dein sxc?


----------



## LB Stefan (12. November 2008)

Meins ist 18 Zoll und auch käuflich zu erwerben. SXC 70 in weiß


----------



## Philbert84 (12. November 2008)

wie groß bist du denn??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (12. November 2008)

Ich bin 188 und ist schon grenzwertig gewesen, ging aber.

Optimal würde ich sagen passt es bis 186.


----------



## Philbert84 (12. November 2008)

okay ich bin 190 könnte knapp werden!?!
wie verhält sich das rad bei längeren uphill fahrten?
wieviel willst du denn dafür?


----------



## Jako (12. November 2008)

sorry aber mit 1,90m brauchst du mind. 19" normal 20,5" kommt natürlich auch auf deine schrittlänge an. bei 19" und einer 400er sattelstütze ist bei einer 90cm schrittlänge schluß (zum touren fahren). falls du lieber mit eingefahrener sattelstütze hauptsächlich bergab fährst kannst du auch 19" nehmen.


----------



## JoeDesperado (12. November 2008)

mein canuck wär ein 19er... ...aber sicher nicht um 1200 zu haben.


----------



## Radical_53 (12. November 2008)

@jako: Ne, braucht man nicht. Ist doch ziemliche Geschmackssache, wie groß man einen Rahmen haben will. Ich fahre mit 1,92 auch einen 18er Rahmen mit 400er Stütze und komme damit wunderbar zurecht. Man will ja nicht wie auf nem XC-Bike drauf sitzen, oder?


----------



## JoeDesperado (12. November 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Man muss den Federteller auf der Kolbenseite aber definitif bearbeiten, da er sonst mit dem Hebel der Dämpferanlenkung kollidiert... Musste ich bei meinem DHX Coil auch machen, weiter unten eine Grafik.



bist du dir da sicher? ich hab den dhx coil grad eingebaut, seh da aber keine kollision. knapp hergehn tut es natürlich schon, aber es hört sich auch beim ein- und ausfedern nicht danach an, als ob irgendwas nicht passen würde. war das bei dir anders?  
da ich den dämpfer bei nichtgefallen wieder verkaufen werde, will ich ja nicht unbedingt dran rumschnippseln. 

derzeit ist eine 400er feder drin, das dürfte bei 82kg wohl eher knapp werden; es sind wohl so um die 40% sag.

die optik ist auf jeden fall deutlich martialischer (entschuldigt bitte die fotoqualität):


----------



## Jako (12. November 2008)

@radical: die diskusion hatten wir doch glaube ich schon einmal..... gerade mit deinem aufbau von einem sxc fährt man mit dem rad alle touren bis zum alpencross. wenn man lange und steil bergauf fährt sollte die sitzhöhe schon stimmen oder? die grobe formel dafür ist bei ausgestrecktem bein die ferse aufs pedal in der sechs-uhr-stellung. ich habe einen 89er schritt und bei meinem 19" slayer geht das mit der 400er stütze gerade noch so das das ende der stütze bis zur unterkante oberrohr (ca. 10cm) geht. wer auf die sitzhöhe keinen wert legt kann auch einen kleineren rahmen fahren - das mache ich beim switch und flatline auch.... gruß jako


----------



## LB Stefan (12. November 2008)

Philbert84 schrieb:


> okay ich bin 190 könnte knapp werden!?!
> wie verhält sich das rad bei längeren uphill fahrten?
> wieviel willst du denn dafür?



Also wie gesagt ich hab auch lange probefahrten gemacht und hin und her überlegt und mich eben dann fürs 18er entschieden weil ichs einfach schön kompackt und wendig haben wollte. Diese Faustformel mit ausgestreckter Ferse aufs Pedal usw hab ich damals auch durchprobiert und dabei musste ich die 400er Stütze sogar noch etwas rein tun um mit der Ferse aufs Pedal zu kommen ohne dass die Hüfte des kippen anfängt.

Ich bin damit aber von der Größe auch bei längeren Uphills ohne Probleme zurecht gekommen. Wie gesagt die 400er Stütze musste aber schon sein. ne 350 reicht ehrlicherweise dev. nicht.

Vom Preis:

Für 1430 gehört der Rahmen dir, incl. Fox DHX Air Dämpfer. 

Mann muss aber auch wissen dass diese Rahmen einer der letzten isr der in Kanada geschweist wurde da ab 2008 ja meines Wissens die SXC nicht mehr in CAN geschweißt werden. Org. Schweißerplakette ist natürlich vorhanden.

Rahmen hat auch schon die verstärkte Achse am Hauptlager!!!!
Org. Rechnung lege ich natürlich mit drauf zwecks Garantie !!!!


----------



## Radical_53 (12. November 2008)

@jako: Ja, glaube die Diskussion gab's schon mal. Und ja, ich fahre mit dem Rad so ziemlich alles was mir einfällt. 
Vorher hatte ich ja einen größeren und auch längeren Rahmen, das war's nicht so. Um "perfekt" zu klettern ist der Lenker zu breit, der Sitzwinkel zu flach und das Oberrohr zu kurz. Ein unfairer Vergleich zu meinem XC-Hardtail.
Wenn der Dämpfer vom Sag her stimmt habe ich spätestens mit PPD beim Dämpfer und leicht abgesenkter Gabel eine angenehme Sitzposition, um gemütlich die Berge hoch zu kurbeln. Betonung auf angenehm  Die Stütze ist dabei fast ganz genutzt, viel kürzer sollte sie nicht sein. Das Rad sollte halt alles können, auch wenn der Schwerpunkt auf einem agilen Handling und dem Spaß bei Kurven und Abfahrten liegt. 
Auch ich kenne halt die Faustformeln, aber wenn man lange genug selbst gefahren ist und dann auch selbst herum probiert hat dann findet man eben das, wonach man letztendlich sucht. Für mich ist das in diesem Fall eben die Größe 18", auch ohne wie ein Hamster drauf zu hocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Stefan (12. November 2008)

@ radical 53:  dito


----------



## mosquito68 (13. November 2008)

Also ich fahre mit 1,93 und 96er Schrittlänge einen 19' Rahmen, damit er mehr Spielraum beim Shredden gibt. Das sieht dann nur unmöglich mit der Sattelstütze aus. Für AM/XC Touren habe ich noch einen alten Slayer, den ich dann auch in 20,5' fahre.

Hast du mittlerweile einen Rahmen gefunden?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (13. November 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> bist du dir da sicher? ich hab den dhx coil grad eingebaut, seh da aber keine kollision. knapp hergehn tut es natürlich schon, aber es hört sich auch beim ein- und ausfedern nicht danach an, als ob irgendwas nicht passen würde. war das bei dir anders?
> da ich den dämpfer bei nichtgefallen wieder verkaufen werde, will ich ja nicht unbedingt dran rumschnippseln.
> 
> derzeit ist eine 400er feder drin, das dürfte bei 82kg wohl eher knapp werden; es sind wohl so um die 40% sag.
> ...



In komplett ausgefedertem Zustand würde bei mir der Federteller ganz leicht an der Anlenkung anecken, habe jedoch einen 18er, vllt. liegts an der Größe, dass da leichte Toleranzen mit drin sind...



LB Stefan schrieb:


> ...Mann muss aber auch wissen dass diese Rahmen einer der letzten isr der in Kanada geschweist wurde da ab 2008 ja meines Wissens die SXC nicht mehr in CAN geschweißt werden. Org. Schweißerplakette ist natürlich vorhanden.
> 
> Rahmen hat auch schon die verstärkte Achse am Hauptlager!!!!
> Org. Rechnung lege ich natürlich mit drauf zwecks Garantie !!!!



Meiner ist von 2008, hat eine Schweisserplakette und die typisch schönen Rocky Mountain Schweissnähte


----------



## JoeDesperado (13. November 2008)

eins noch: welche feder bist du gefahren? eine 550er?


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. November 2008)

na ja, die Schweißerplakette und Kontrollzettel sind nicht viel wert.
Mein Rahmen war so schief zusammengeschweißt, dass der PiggyPack knirsch an einer Seite des Rahmens angelegen hat.
Und das merkt keiner bei so vielen Kontrollen??????????


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (13. November 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> eins noch: welche feder bist du gefahren? eine 550er?



bin verschiedene Federn gefahren... Zuersts eine 700er , dann ist es aber bei einer 500er oder 550er geendet, bei ca. 95 Kilo...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (14. November 2008)

@ phone: danke, das hilft mir weiter. eine 450er müsste dann ja ganz gut passen. allerdings finde ich die nirgends in 450 x 2,45, sondern nur als 2,375er...


----------



## JoeDesperado (14. November 2008)

erste ausfahrt mit dem (zu weichen) dhx coil, erster eindruck: nicht schlecht.
das fahrwerk springt bei schnellen schlägen deutlich weniger in der gegend herum, wippt minimal mehr, ist aber auch sensibler. der hinterbau reagiert jetzt schon auf minimalen druck am sattel. als ich heut das radl im flur über ein paar stufen geschoben hab, ist der dämpfer auch da schon etwas eingesackt - undenkbar mit dem dhx air (dass das ganze in natura weniger spürbar ist, ist mir schon klar).


----------



## Numsi (14. November 2008)

Das klingt ja schonmal sehr ansprechend! Die Eigenschaften die du da aufzählst sind (unter anderem) das was mir beim DHX Air fehlt...

Bin schon gespannt auf weitere Erfahrungsberichte 


Edit: Könnte sehr günstig an nen 07er Van R drankommen, kann jemand was zu dem Dämpfer sagen?


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (15. November 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> @ phone: danke, das hilft mir weiter. eine 450er müsste dann ja ganz gut passen. allerdings finde ich die nirgends in 450 x 2,45, sondern nur als 2,375er...



Die Feder sollte schon passen, die erste Zahl gibt die Stärke an, wieviel Pfund es braucht um die Feder einen Zoll zu komprimieren und die zweite, wieviel Hub die Feder maximal verträgt bevor die Windungen zusammenstoßen, in dem Fall wären es um die 60,3mm. Da der Dämpfer im SXC 57mm Hub hat, passt das.



Numsi schrieb:


> ...Edit: Könnte sehr günstig an nen 07er Van R drankommen, kann jemand was zu dem Dämpfer sagen?



Hab keine eigene Erfahrung mit dem Dämpfer, jedoch sagt man, dass der Van R im Gegensatz zum DHX ein wenig unsensibler ist. Der Van R hat voreingestelltes ProPedal und Druckstufe, was mit dafür sorgt, dass er nicht ganz so aktiv ist, wie der DHX Coil. In Verbindung mit dem SXC Hinterbau wird wohl keiner was dazu sagen können, müsste man halt mal testen...

Ein Kollege hatte in seinem Kona Coiler einen Vanilla R Dämpfer, auch mit voreingestelltem ProPedal etc... In dem Hinterbau hatte sich der Dämpfer nichtmal soo schlecht geschlagen, hat schon gut bei langsamerer Fahrt auf leichte Schläge reagiert, mit einem Roco wars dann schon sensibler. Man hatte halt bei schnellen Singletrails mit Wurzeln ständig das ProPedal Ventil gehört, wie dieses gearbeitet hatte (leichtes klappern)...

Jetzt kommts halt drauf an, wieviel dir ein Experiment wert ist. Wenn der Dämpfer wirklich günstig zu haben ist, kannst ihn ja kaufen und bei nichtgefallen evtl. fürs gleiche Geld weiterverkaufen??!??!


----------



## Numsi (15. November 2008)

Jo, dass er unsensibler anspricht habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, aufgrund der voreingestellten Druckstufe und PP, ist natürlich die Frage wie stark sich das auswirkt...
Also ich denke 150 euz für nen neues 07er Modell is gut, oder? Die Möglichkeit mit dem Wiederverkauf is natürlich auch ne Option! Werds mir mal durch Kopp gehn lassen, mein Local Dealer hat eh erst wieder am Montag auf.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. November 2008)

Wenn ich recht informiert bin, kann man an Float Dämpfern die Druckstufe (und damit auch das PP) intern 3-stufig verändern.
Der DHX hat eine komplett andere Hydraulik und es geht wohl nicht.
Für den Vanila sollte man mal nachhören?


----------



## Numsi (16. November 2008)

Nach langem Grübeln werd ich mir morgen wohl mal den Van R zulegen um einfach mal zu testen wies sich mitm coil anfühlt...
Dazu dann noch für die matschige saison nen wetscream für die Front!

schönen sonntag noch!


----------



## JoeDesperado (16. November 2008)

pfoah, einen wetscream? wieso keinen swampthing, der soll ja nicht ganz so schwer rollen, den hol ich mir auch morgen. dann sollte auch die stärkere feder für meinen dhx ankommen um das fahrwerk zu perfektionieren.


----------



## Numsi (17. November 2008)

Jo mein Dealer sagte mir das selbe also isses nu nen swampthing 2,5 mit dh-karkasse geworden.

Nur der Van R passt so leider nich in den hinterbau, wie ich eben feststellen musste. nu steh ich vor der frage soll ich ihn bearbeiten oder soll ichs sein lassen?! Ich weiß es nich...


----------



## JoeDesperado (17. November 2008)

hast du die feder vorgespannt? wenn ja, locker sie mal ganz, denn durch das vorspannen wird der dämpfer etwas länger. das hab ich heute beim federwechsel herausgefunden, hat mich einige nerven gekostet bis ich auf die simple lösung gekommen bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Numsi (17. November 2008)

das könnte ich noch probieren, feder war etwas vorgespannt, und n kollege meinte grad son teller würd man auch einzeln kaufen können, also falls ich den anpassen muss, könnte ich zum wiederverkauf evtl nen neuen draufpacken...


----------



## JoeDesperado (17. November 2008)

probier's mal ohne vorspannung, tät mich nicht wundern wenn's dann passen würde!


----------



## Numsi (17. November 2008)

passt auch noch nich ganz, denke ich werde den teller mal anpassen, dann sollte es gehen! Nu is mir grad noch aufgefallen, dass entweder falsche buchsen drin sind oder spacer fehlen.. habs vorerst mit u-scheiben ausgeglichen...


----------



## JoeDesperado (17. November 2008)

evtl. hilft's auch, den federteller umzudrehen, dann rückt er etwas vom dämpferende weg.
welche rahmengröße fährst du denn? zufälligerweise einen 18er?


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. November 2008)

Habe gestern Abend meinem dhx 5.0 air die Luftkammer gewartet.
Feines Fett und 2ml Float Öl.

Das Ansprechverhalten hat sich verbessert, deutlich.


----------



## Numsi (17. November 2008)

aaaaaaaaalso hab nu den federteller an der nut gerade abgefeilt, so wie es phone in seiner grafik gezeigt hatte, und zur anlenkung hin mit ner dicken fase versehn, da is nu ca 1 mm luft. die feder muss mit dem "ende" nach unten stehen sonst kollidiert sie mit der anlenkung, ich hoffe mal, dass die so stehen bleibt, auch bei härterer benutzung.
teller umdrehen würde glaube ich nich funktionieren, da auf der seite zur feder ja extra ein absatz is, damit sie sich gerade abstützen kann!

fahre nen 18er.

schönen abend noch!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (18. November 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> hast du die feder vorgespannt? wenn ja, locker sie mal ganz, denn durch das vorspannen wird der dämpfer etwas länger. das hab ich heute beim federwechsel herausgefunden, hat mich einige nerven gekostet bis ich auf die simple lösung gekommen bin...



Der Dämpfer wird nicht länger, er erreicht nur einfach seine volle Einbaulänge, ist die Feder nichtmal leicht vorgespannt, hängt das Bike bereits in unbelastetem Zustand im Sag. Man kann ja nicht einen 190er Dämpfer vorspannen und ihn dann zu nem 200er pimpen 



Numsi schrieb:


> passt auch noch nich ganz, denke ich werde den teller mal anpassen, dann sollte es gehen! Nu is mir grad noch aufgefallen, dass entweder falsche buchsen drin sind oder spacer fehlen.. habs vorerst mit u-scheiben ausgeglichen...



Nimm doch einfach die Einbaubuchsen aus dem DHX Air, statt da mit Beilagscheiben herumzumachen und evtl. einen Kaputten Dämpfer zu riskieren... Hast du das nämlich nicht penibel genau gemacht, also vorne und hinten gleiche Anzahl an gleich dicken Beilagscheiben li. u. re. dann wird der Dämpfer "verspannen" umso mehr er komprimiert wird. Dies wirkt sich auf die Gleitbuchsen aus, welche relativ schnell verschleissen und ggf. kann der Dämpfer auch in mitleidenschaft gezogen werden...



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Habe gestern Abend meinem dhx 5.0 air die Luftkammer gewartet.
> Feines Fett und 2ml Float Öl.
> 
> Das Ansprechverhalten hat sich verbessert, deutlich.



Dieses Float Öl, ist das das grüne? So richtig grün eklig?

Überlege mir auch schon ein wenig länger, ob ich mir das Zeug nicht ins Haus holen sollte, bisher habe ich meine Luftkammern immer mit Speziellem Fett von Motorex abgeschmiert und noch paar Tropfen Gabelöl mit dazu gegeben, jedoch ist Gabelöl nur suboptimal...


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. November 2008)

Früher habe ich jahrelang auch Gabelöl benutzt.
Hast funktioniert.
Habe jetzt die Empfhelung von Fox angenommen und das blau/ grüne Zeug genommen.
Ist ein dickflüssiges Siliconöl und schmiert einfach besser.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (18. November 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Früher habe ich jahrelang auch Gabelöl benutzt.
> Hat funktioniert.
> Habe jetzt die Empfhelung von Fox angenommen und das blau/ grüne Zeug genommen.
> Ist ein dickflüssiges Siliconöl und schmiert einfach besser.



Das glaube ich. Gabelöl ist ganz ok, jedoch hat es einfach nicht so gute Schmiereigenschaften, da es eben kein Schmieröl, sondern ein Hydrauliköl ist... eigentlich logisch 

Wie gesagt, werde mir wohl mal das Zeugs holen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (18. November 2008)

Das Gabelöl habe ich schon verwendet als Fox nur mit Fett gearbeitet hat.
Dabei ging es mir weniger um das bessere Gleiten.
Ich wollte den Verschleiß der Kolbenstange vermeiden.
Das Öl bildet einen feinen Ölfilm der die Kolbenstange immer etwas feucht hält.


----------



## Numsi (18. November 2008)

habe vorne und hinten jeweils zwei u-scheiben zwischengelegt, passt glücklicherweise sehr gut, jedoch gefällts mir sowieso nich so gut, da die scheiben aus stahl sind und ich denke, dass durch die reibung die alubuchsen in mitleidenschaft gezogen werden könnten.

Edit: hier mal n bild mitm coil!


----------



## tri4me (18. November 2008)

Ist das SXC 2007 in 15 Zoll gebaut worden, und wenn ja, welche Farbe hatte das dann?


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. November 2008)

Ja, sogar 13":
Guckst du hier: http://bikeaction.de/


----------



## JoeDesperado (19. November 2008)

nach der heutigen ausfahrt mit dem dhx samt stärkerer feder muss ich sagen, es fährt sich bergab wirklich genial! das rad fühlt sich nun im gegensatz zu vorher an wie ein kleiner downhiller! bergauf wippt der dämpfer etwas stärker mit als der air, das kann ich aber verschmerzen. motopitkan tunet meinen air nun nochmal nach, ich bin gespannt (und skeptisch), was dabei herauskommt.
seit meinem wechsel von der 66 sl ata zur fox 36 van rc2 hab ich auch gelernt, was souveräne dämpfung ist, da kann die MZ leider nicht ganz mithalten. die van braucht auch nie mehr federweg als nötig, das ist im vergleich deutlich spürbar. die 66 ist mir schon bergauf trotz guter abstimmung weit in den federweg gesunken...


----------



## Radical_53 (19. November 2008)

Mit Motopitkan war ich was die Gabel angeht auch nach dem 2. Versuch nicht glücklicher. Was ich den Jungs ankreiden muß ist, daß sie's nicht direkt vorab gesagt haben und daß die Kommunikation generell eher "schleppend" war. Prinzipiell können sie nämlich gegen das Problem, was ich mit der Talas habe, nichts anstellen. Eine Gegenfrage bei TF ergab, daß das Ganze systembedingt ist (nicht umsonst hat Fox das System dieses Jahr mit Talas 3 deutlich vereinfacht). 
Die Gabel ist so, unterm Strich, deutlich besser als vorher, wenn auch nicht so gut wie man's dem Hype nach glauben könnte. Aus der Ferne betrachtet könnte man sagen, ich vermisse die Van, da ich damit genau dasselbe Empfinden hatte wie du jetzt (sie ist schlicht souverän, kein plüschiger Schmeichler aber immer souverän und Herr der Lage).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (19. November 2008)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Aus der Ferne betrachtet könnte man sagen, ich vermisse die Van, da ich damit genau dasselbe Empfinden hatte wie du jetzt (sie ist schlicht souverän, kein plüschiger Schmeichler aber immer souverän und Herr der Lage).



ganz meine meinung!
Und sie säuft nicht ab!


----------



## JoeDesperado (19. November 2008)

die ungedämpften 2cm merkt man aber bisserl...


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. November 2008)

und falls du es noch nicht merkst, warte etwas, es wird mehr.........!


----------



## mr320 (19. November 2008)

Könnt ihr mir mal ne Anleitung für die Wartung eines DHX Air 5.0 geben ? 2007 Jahrgang


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. November 2008)

Luftkammer kannst selbst machen.
Guck mal auf der Seite: http://service.foxracingshox.com/consumers/index.htm

Vom Ölkreislauf würde ich die Finger lassen.
Wichtig!!!!=> Nicht einfedern wenn du keinen Druck im PiggyPack hast!!!!


----------



## Numsi (20. November 2008)

nun also mal meine ersten erfahrungen vom gestrigen ritt mit dem van r:

grundsätzlich bin ich vom ansprechverhalten sehr angetan, reagiert im gegensatz zur luftpumpe sehr feinfühlig. für mich ist es natürlich was ganz neues mitm coil zu fahren, da das sxc ja mein erstes bike ist und ich bisher nur den dhx gefahren bin. man merkt auch direkt, dass das ganze etwas progressiver verläuft und es kein "durchrauschen" mehr gibt! allerdings finde ich es schwierig die federwegsausnutzung einzuschätzen, da man ja keinen o-ring mehr hat... aber ich denke ich werds schon mitbekommen, wenn ich am anschlag bin 
joa mehr werd ich wahrscheinlich erst am wochenende erfahren, da ich hier aufm hometrail kaum möglichkeiten hab das ding mal richtig ranzunehmen.

der swampthing am vorderrad macht sich sehr gut, ein viel sichereres gefühl bei schneller kurvenfahrt als mit dem bb, aber auch dazu mehr am wochenende...

jetzt nochmal was zur 66: is das "absinken" eine eigenart der SL version?? also ich bin mit meiner RC2 ETA eigentlich sehr zufrieden und kann kein absinken feststellen, fahre halt recht viel sag allerdings gefällt mir auch das ziemlich gut!

ride on


----------



## Don Trailo (24. November 2008)

spikesreifen?? welche gehen hinten ?? wer hat erfahrungen gemacht??
danke


----------



## JoeDesperado (24. November 2008)

fährst du denn so oft auf eis? sonst tut's ein schnee-reifen auch (black shark mud, swampthing).


----------



## Don Trailo (24. November 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> fährst du denn so oft auf eis? sonst tut's ein schnee-reifen auch (black shark mud, swampthing).



  ja bei uns hat echt oft auch eis , auch heute morgen


----------



## Radical_53 (24. November 2008)

Die Auswahl dürfte ja überschaubar sein, nur teuer sind sie wohl alle.
Hab's auch immer dabei belassen, Reifen mit grobem und offenem Profil für den Schnee zu montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (24. November 2008)

Numsi schrieb:


> ...jetzt nochmal was zur 66: is das "absinken" eine eigenart der SL version?? also ich bin mit meiner RC2 ETA eigentlich sehr zufrieden und kann kein absinken feststellen, fahre halt recht viel sag allerdings gefällt mir auch das ziemlich gut!...



Das absinken haben ja auch nur die Luftgabeln, ganz besonders die 66er. Diese geben einfach im mittleren Federwegsbereich zuviel Federweg her, man redet auch vom abtauchen, gegen ende werden sie dann hammerprogressiv...
Stahlfeder rein und gut is!


----------



## Numsi (24. November 2008)

@ dontrailo: fahre vorne swampthing 2,5 und war heute damit im schnee, hat alles souverän mitgemacht, nur so als info 

@phone: jo is dann ja ähnlich wie beim dhx air...  meine 66 tuts wie gesagt sehr gut, aber ich denke bald ist mal nen ölwechsel fällig, habe gehört, dass dadurch das ansprechverhalten nochmal etwas verbessert werden soll, is da was dran?


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. November 2008)

hab zwar keine mz, aber bisher hat sich das ansprechverhalten meiner gabeln nach einem ölwechsel immer verbessert.
aber nur, wenn ich gabel zerlegt habe, schaumstoffringe ausgewaschen, neu geölt etc.

zur schmierung benutze ich außschließlich motoröl, außer wenn zum dämpfen genutzt wird.


----------



## Numsi (27. November 2008)

ist nen ölwechsel einfach selber zu erledigen, bzw muss man irgendwo drauf besonders acht geben? muss mal schaun, vlt finde ich ja auch irgendwo ne anleitung, dann könnt ich mir das geld für den service sparen...


----------



## Jurek (27. November 2008)

Hi.
Mit dem Bild wollt ich mich ma bei der sxc Gemeinschaft bekannt machen.
Auf dem Foto spring ich grad nen kleinen (ca. 2,5m) Erd/Grashügel auf einer
schräggelgenen Wiese herunter.
Mein Bike:
Eine Rocky Mountain Slayer Sxc 50 Mod. 07
mit einer Joplin r sattelstütze!
Freue mich auf neue Beiträge.


----------



## Numsi (27. November 2008)

dann heiß ich dich mal als erster willkommen 

schickes bike keine frage, aber was fährstn du fürn dämpfer? haste den dhx air drin?


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. November 2008)

schaut wie ein rp23 aus! 
feines foto


----------



## Jurek (27. November 2008)

Jo, hinten hab ich nen rp23 custom valved drin.


----------



## Jurek (27. November 2008)

Hier noch mal ein bisschen schärferes bild vom Rad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (28. November 2008)

willkommen im club, nette fotos!


----------



## Numsi (28. November 2008)

Bis auf die Bereifung ein sehr schönes Gerät!


----------



## Jurek (28. November 2008)

Macht es eigentlich etwas wenn in der Carbon-Schwinge Kratzer von 
Steinschlägen sin?
Mir is jetzt erst aufgefallen, dass kleine Steinchen wohl immer wieder
durchs Hinterrad beschleunigt, Macken in die Wunderschöne Carbonschwinge machen,

Grüße, Jurek


----------



## Jurek (28. November 2008)

Numsi schrieb:


> Bis auf die Bereifung ein sehr schönes Gerät!


Welche Reifen würdest du denn bei den Witterungsverhältnissen aufziehen,
wenn du nicht nur im Wald sondern auch auf Teer,und nicht immer mit Eis und Schnee fährst und trotzdem keinen zu großen Rollwiderstand haben willst? 
(Ich bin grad eh auf Suche nach ner geeigneten Bereifung,)

Grüße, Jurek


----------



## *iceman* (28. November 2008)

Maxxis Minion ist ein sehr sehr geiler Reifen (vor allem wenn man vorher mit 'nem XC-Bike unterwegs war).
Wenn dir der Rollwiderstand wichtig ist, dann pack hinten 'nen Ardent drauf, der rollt echt gut und bietet 1A Seitenhalt, nur die Bremstraktion hält sich etwas in Grenzen (kann man am Hinterrad mMn gut verschmerzen).
Vorne dazu wie schon gesagt ein Minion F oder wenns etwas massiver sein darf dann halt entsprechen einen HighRoller oder Swampthing... (wobei ich die beiden letzteren noch nicht gefahren bin).


----------



## Numsi (28. November 2008)

also fast alle kollegen von mir fahren den minion, die loben den auch in höchsten tönen. ich hab mir vor nich allzu langer zeit nen swampthing fürs vorderrad geholt, gefällt mir bisher sehr gut, auch im schnee und tiefen matsch sehr gute traktion! hinten fahr ich noch den big betty, den ich vorher auch vorne gefahren bin, jedoch hat der meiner meinung nach einfach zu wenig seitenhalt, so am hinterrad isses ok, darf ja gerne n bischen rutschen 

vor den big bettys bin ich nen fat albert gefahren, allerdings hat mir der mit steigenden fahrkünsten überhaupt nicht mehr gereicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (30. November 2008)

Jurek schrieb:


> Jo, hinten hab ich nen rp23 custom valved drin.



tztzt, würde ich gerne mal sehen.
foto?


----------



## JoeDesperado (30. November 2008)

ist doch eh oben zu sehen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (30. November 2008)

ach im bike!
jetzt hab ich es auch kappiert...............


----------



## JoeDesperado (30. November 2008)

achso, 'hinten drin' kann man natürlich auch anders verstehen


----------



## LautSprecher (30. November 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> achso, 'hinten drin' kann man natürlich auch anders verstehen



Dazu muss man aber schon sehr verwirrt sein 

Hinten muss ich auch noch mein Reifen tauschen, der BB ist bei Nässe wie ein Slick


----------



## Numsi (30. November 2008)

Jo da geb ich dir recht, is schon extrem bei Nässe, allerdings find ichs ziemlich amüsant in den meisten fällen. beim hochtreten isses teilweise bischen nervig... auf was willstn wechseln?


----------



## LautSprecher (30. November 2008)

Also ich war mit meinen MM´s sehr zufrieden. Aber wollt mal den Ardent ausprobieren..oder einfach nen Minion?! 
Ratlos..hab grad eh keine Zeit zum fahren, ist bisschen blöd.


----------



## Numsi (30. November 2008)

Also mein Nachbar, mit dem ich oft unterwegs bin fährt immernoch seine MMs und will auch garnichts anderes weil er laut eigener Aussage wunschlos glücklich ist  Muss ja was dran sein.

Der Ardent wurde doch vor garnich allzu langer Zeit hier im Thread als untauglich für Schlamm und rutschigen Untergrund beschrieben, oder irre ich mich?! Minion wird wahrscheinlich das beste sein.


----------



## JoeDesperado (30. November 2008)

der minion setzt sich leider im schlamm sehr schnell zu, ist aber sonst seeehr zu empfehlen, in der weichen mischung auch bei nässe. 
ich werde bald den swampthing ausprobieren und den minion in der harten mischung an's hinterrad verbannen.
die reifen haben alle 2,5er breite, sind tubeless (eh klar, was denn sonst?) und wiegen entspannte 1,2 - 1,4kg.


----------



## mosquito68 (1. Dezember 2008)

Tag auch, liebe Slayer SXC-Fangemeinde,

ich finde echt, dass das hier einer der lebendigsten Threats ist, weil man merkt, dass die User nicht nur posten sondern vor allem biken.

Gerne hätte ich auch etwas aktiver teilgenommen und meine Erfahrung mit dem Slayer SXC geteilt. Aber leider werde ich mich auch im kommenden Jahr verletzungsbedingt deutlich zurückhalten müssen. Da ich dann auch mein geliebtes, absolut neuwertiges Slayer SXC nicht nutzen kann und noch drei weitere Rockys besitze, habe ich mich entschlossen, dass Bike hier mal mit anzubieten.

Das SXC 70 ist vom Frühjahr 2008, wurde aber bisher nur zu Abstimmungsfahrten und zum Bäcker benutzt. Es ist Rahmengröße 19', komplett mit Deore XT 2008 ausgestattet (Kurbel, Schaltung, Bremsen) und verfügt zudem über DeeMax Laufräder, RaceFace Deus Anbauteile, Fox DHX Air 4.0 Dämpfer und Lyrik U-Turn Gabel. Alles wie gesagt so gut wie unbenutzt und absolut neuwertig.

Für 2.250,- EUR würde ich das Rad abgeben. Wenn nicht mehr gehandelt wird sogar inkl. Fox Schienbeinschoner und Carbondesign Ellenbogenschoner.

Bei Interesse kann das Rad gerne jederzeit in Wuppertal besichtigt werden.

Schade eigentlich, aber ich werde die Beiträge hier trozdem weiter verfolgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Dezember 2008)

Mach des Bike kleiner auf 16,5"!
Dann könnten wir ins Geschäft kommen........
Viel Glück!
Andreas


----------



## mosquito68 (1. Dezember 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Mach des Bike kleiner auf 16,5"!
> Dann könnten wir ins Geschäft kommen........
> Viel Glück!
> Andreas



Tjaja, da ist er wieder der Traum vom Varibike
Bin wahrscheinlich ein schlechter Schweißer, also bleibt's leider beim 19'er...


----------



## stefanstumpf (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zusammen

Bin neu im Thread und wollte gleich mal kundtun, dass mir heuer an meinem 70er die Schwingenlagerung gebrochen ist. Ist das einem von Euch auch schon passiert? Es wurde zwar anstandslos repariert, aber komisch is des scho oder?


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Dezember 2008)

Jep, schon einigen.
Du solltest jetzt eine verstärkte Achse mit Sechskantmutter haben.
(Ist eigentlich die alte Ausführung)


----------



## LB Stefan (2. Dezember 2008)

stefanstumpf schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Bin neu im Thread und wollte gleich mal kundtun, dass mir heuer an meinem 70er die Schwingenlagerung gebrochen ist. Ist das einem von Euch auch schon passiert? Es wurde zwar anstandslos repariert, aber komisch is des scho oder?



Ja bei mir auch, und des bei ner ganz ruhigen Ausfahrt mit meiner Freundin!!!


----------



## Don Trailo (2. Dezember 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Jep, schon einigen.
> Du solltest jetzt eine verstärkte Achse mit Sechskantmutter haben.
> (Ist eigentlich die alte Ausführung)


 kann man die einzeln bestellen on line??


----------



## peterbe (2. Dezember 2008)

LB Stefan schrieb:


> Ja bei mir auch, und des bei ner ganz ruhigen Ausfahrt mit meiner Freundin!!!



kein Wunder, man soll auch nicht zu zweit auf dem Rad fahren, das hält keine Achse aus


----------



## neikless (3. Dezember 2008)

Richtig die sechkantachse hält besser !
wenn das nicht ausreicht kann es helfen
die achse zu verschrauben (auf zug)
bolzen/gewindestange oder ähnlichen durchstecken
und von beiden seiten verschrauben.

im besten fall was drehen lassen 

das problem kommt von seitlichen verwindungskräften die
somit reduziert/ausgeschaltet werden.

die achse vom switch soll ach passen und soll aus stahl sein


----------



## stefanstumpf (3. Dezember 2008)

Da bin ich ja Gott sei Dank net allein mit meinem Problem. Allerdings isses schon traurig bzw. bedenklich, dass das bei einem, wie in meinem Falle, 4000 â¬ Rad passiert. Wenn man die Beschreibung des SXC von Rocky im GedÃ¤chtnis hat.. was das alles so kann.. Ich hab meinem guten Freund und HÃ¤ndler gesagt, wenns noch mal passiert, schmeiÃ ich`s ihm wieder hin. Oder ich fahr wieder mehr mit meinem Jekyll. Da passiert nÃ¤mlich nix..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2008)

neikless schrieb:


> Richtig die sechkantachse hält besser !
> wenn das nicht ausreicht kann es helfen
> die achse zu verschrauben (auf zug)
> bolzen/gewindestange oder ähnlichen durchstecken
> ...



Die willst die Achse vorspannen?
Dann musst du doch eine kleine Achse durchschieben und anziehen.
Dann ist die Achse unter DRUCK vorgespannt, wie bei einem Schnellspanner.
(nicht auf Zug, das würde Achse noch schneller schrotten)
Könnte klappen wenn du genug Platz bei den Kettenlättern hast.


----------



## neikless (3. Dezember 2008)

rockyrider66 schrieb:


> die Willst Die Achse Vorspannen?
> Dann Musst Du Doch Eine Kleine Achse Durchschieben Und Anziehen.
> Dann Ist Die Achse Unter Druck Vorgespannt, Wie Bei Einem Schnellspanner.
> (nicht Auf Zug, Das Würde Achse Noch Schneller Schrotten)
> Könnte Klappen Wenn Du Genug Platz Bei Den Kettenlättern Hast.



Genau So !


----------



## Numsi (3. Dezember 2008)

Ist die neue Achse von RM denn wirklich haltbarer, und was kostet sie? Ich hätte die Möglichkeit mir selber eine zu drehen, habe solangsam auch Bedenken härtere Sachen mit meinem Rad zu fahren, RockyRider hatte mich auch schon mit einem Kommentar zu einem Foto darauf hingewiesen...

Die Lösung mit der Vorspannung gefällt mir nicht so sehr, würde eher die Dimensionen der Achse etwas abändern, ist ja doch ziemlich dünnwandig das Moped!


----------



## JoeDesperado (3. Dezember 2008)

die neue achse sieht doch recht stabil dimensioniert aus, da würd ich mir keine sorgen machen. oder ist die auch schon jemandem gebrochen? kann ich mir zumindest nicht vorstellen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Dezember 2008)

Die Originalachse hat ein Innengewinde.
Das geht etwa eine Umdrehung weiter, als die Schraube darin lang ist.
Und genau in diesem letzten Gewindegang ist der Schwachpunkt, hier fehlt Material.
Meine Achse (und die auf den Fotos) sind genau dort gebrochen.

Da sich der Außendurchmesser nicht ändern darf, ist die Lösung mit der alten Schraube (mit Mutter statt Schraube) stabiler.
Bei der Lösung kann man die Wandung beliebig verstärken, bis zum Vollmaterial.

Ich hoffe, dass die jetzt hält.

Ersatz wirst du bei deinem Händler bekommen, ist Garantie.
Bei Bikeaction ist der Fehler bekannt.


----------



## Geißbock__ (4. Dezember 2008)

Bekomme die nächsten Tage mein Slayer SXC SE und freue mich tierisch drauf! Es wäre nett, wenn mir jemand sagen kann, welchen Umwerfer (Durchmesser) ich benötige und welcher besonders empfehlemswert ist! Denke, dass die Feststellschraube des Zuges mit dem Rahmen nicht viel Platz hat.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2008)

Guckst du hier: http://www.bikeaction.de/pdf/Quickview_SXCu.SS.pdf


----------



## Geißbock__ (4. Dezember 2008)

Super! Vielen Dank!


Grüße


----------



## Geißbock__ (4. Dezember 2008)

Der XTR M 970 Top Swing soll bei vollem einfedern anschlagen! Welchen Umwerfer, wenn möglich mit genauer Bezeichnung, empfehlt ihr mir? Wäre für eine Rückmeldung dankbar!

Grüße


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich fahre das Vorgängermodell und habe die Befestigungsschraube gegen eine von der Bremsscheibe ausgetauscht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Dezember 2008)

Bikes alle im Winterschlaf?

Da mein Innenlager (mal wieder) festgerostet ist suche ich nach einem Chris King um es mir unter den Baum zu legen.
Ist aber noch in D lieferbar?
Vielleicht hält das ja besser, soll ja von außen abzuschmieren sein.


Frohe Feiertage!


----------



## gerbine1 (12. Dezember 2008)

Bei uns regnet es somit is nix mit biken. Flugrost hab ich bei meinem auch schon festgestellt  und zwar bei den Schrauben der Hinterbaulagerung.  Ist ja totaler Schrott. 
Meine Vorbaulagerung knarzt auch, somit muß wohl diesen Winter noch ein großes Service her


----------



## MTsports (12. Dezember 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Bikes alle im Winterschlaf?
> 
> Da mein Innenlager (mal wieder) festgerostet ist suche ich nach einem Chris King um es mir unter den Baum zu legen.
> Ist aber noch in D lieferbar?
> ...




Welche Farbe solls denn sein? 
Funktioniert übrigen CK typisch, habe mitlerweile ein paar davon verbaut  und auch noch auf Lager


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Dezember 2008)

Hat du auf Lager?
rot oder schwarz?
Was kosten die Dinger denn?
Ist auch eine Dichthülse für zwischen die beiden Lager dabei?
Mein Rahmen steht leider immer unter Wasser...........


----------



## Jako (12. Dezember 2008)

....ich würde ein loch in die tiefste stelle des tretlagergehäuses bohren - hat sich einfach bewährt! gruß jako


----------



## MTsports (12. Dezember 2008)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hat du auf Lager?
> rot oder schwarz?
> Was kosten die Dinger denn?
> Ist auch eine Dichthülse für zwischen die beiden Lager dabei?
> Mein Rahmen steht leider immer unter Wasser...........



Habe noch folgende Farben Lagernd:
rot, braun, grau, silbern
die anderen Farben sind leider schon wieder aus 
Einfach mal das Lager, in meinem Webshop, in den Warenkorb legen und Du hast den genauen Preis  , natürlich sind auch alle dazugehörende Parts dabei.

Gruß Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Dezember 2008)

Holla, da muss man ja einen Bausparvertrag locker machen...................


----------



## Radical_53 (12. Dezember 2008)

Sarkastisch könnte man sagen, daß "King" nicht umsonst drauf steht.


----------



## HyperH (13. Dezember 2008)

Wollte euch den Hinterbau meines Slayer SXC nicht vorenthalten:












Mittlerweile ist alles auf Garantie ersetzt .


----------



## JoeDesperado (13. Dezember 2008)

na das will ich auch hoffen.
was hast du damit aufgeführt? hoffentlich nur CC, der eine oder andere schlaumeier behauptet ja, dass nur das der richtige einsatzbereich für das SXC wäre.


----------



## Radical_53 (13. Dezember 2008)

Das schaut ja mal übel aus. Von oben gerissen... bist du da mit gezogener Bremse irgendwo rein gerauscht? Wie ist das passiert?

@joe: Ja, man bekommt direkt richtig Angst gell?


----------



## JoeDesperado (13. Dezember 2008)

ja, ich schlaf schon schlecht 
leider hab ich mich im anderen thread auf besagte sinnfreie diskussion eingelassen, das war der fehler. man weiß ja wie das so ist mit diskussionen im internet...


----------



## LautSprecher (15. Dezember 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> ja, ich schlaf schon schlecht
> leider hab ich mich im anderen thread auf besagte sinnfreie diskussion eingelassen, das war der fehler. man weiß ja wie das so ist mit diskussionen im internet...



Wenn der User "Decolocsta" heißt, weiß man das.

:/E: Wie das mit dem Hinterbau passiert ist würd ich auch gern wissen..schaut strange aus.


----------



## HyperH (15. Dezember 2008)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Das schaut ja mal übel aus. Von oben gerissen... bist du da mit gezogener Bremse irgendwo rein gerauscht? Wie ist das passiert?



Die Kettenstrebe ist in der Kompressionsphase VOR ! ! ! einem Kicker gebrochen. Kann mir selber auch nicht erklären wie das genau zustande gekommen ist.
Wenn das durchs Bremsen passiert sein sollte, dann hätte ich rückwärts irgendwo rein rauschen müssen.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, da alles anstandslos auf Garantie getauscht wurde, dass es sich bei dem Bruch um einen echten Materialfehler handelt.


----------



## Radical_53 (15. Dezember 2008)

Hm. Daß sie in dem Moment kaputt ging, glaub ich dir gern. Nur wie sie so geschädigt wurde, daß sie da gerissen ist, frage ich mich ernsthaft bzw. wüßte es gern. Größere Rahmenrisse sind ja schon nicht ganz so lustig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (15. Dezember 2008)

v.a. da die kettenstreben eigentlich sehr massiv wirken.
sorgen mach ich mir aber absolut keine.


----------



## Radical_53 (15. Dezember 2008)

Ja eben, genau das. Kenne keinen Fleck am Rahmen der *pling* macht, wenn man dran schnippt. Nur *klonk*


----------



## HyperH (15. Dezember 2008)

Im Gegensatz zu meinem Nicolai macht es doch schon eher pling. Aber an sich macht der Rahmen ja einen sehr stabilen Eindruck. Von daher hat mich der Bruch der Strebe auch wirklich überrascht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Dezember 2008)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Das schaut ja mal übel aus. Von oben gerissen... bist du da mit gezogener Bremse irgendwo rein gerauscht? Wie ist das passiert?
> 
> @joe: Ja, man bekommt direkt richtig Angst gell?



Wenn es von der bremse kommen würde, wäre es doch unten gerissen.
Es sei denn, er ist rückwärts gefahren.
Sie übel aus..........


----------



## gerbine1 (16. Dezember 2008)

HyperH schrieb:


> Die Kettenstrebe ist in der Kompressionsphase VOR ! ! ! einem Kicker gebrochen.



Ein heftiger Durchschlag könnte sowas auch verursachen... aber ich denke mir dass es wie du auch gesagt hat eher um einen Materialfehler handelt.


----------



## stefanstumpf (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,
Na, das Bild von HyperH macht mir ja richtig Laune auf die neue Saison.... Bei mir is vorerst nix mit Biken, da ich nach Sprung und anschließendem FaceSlam mit GottseiDank "nur" Tossy 1 wohl noch ein paar Wochen ausfalle. Dabei is dem Slayer, außer nem Schlag im Vorderrad, nix passiert...
Grüße..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (18. Dezember 2008)

kann mir jemand verraten, welche achse das sein soll?





die hauptachse (über dem tretlager), als die ich sie bestellt hatte, ist es nicht, die ist länger


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Dezember 2008)

So sieht meine neue Schraube für das Hauptschwingenlager aus.
Ist die verstärkte Ausführung, oder besser die Alte.
Wie lang ist das Teil denn?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht eine vom New Slayer
So sehen meine auch aus 

Wie ist die genaue Länge?
Sieht ein bisschen so aus wie dir Achse die, die beim New Slayer Thrustlink und Upperlink verbindet.


----------



## JoeDesperado (18. Dezember 2008)

genaue länge weiß ich peinlicherweise gerade nicht (find nix zum abmessen), aber sie ist deutlich (1cm?) kürzer als die originale hauptlager-achse.


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Dezember 2008)

Könnte genauso gut auch eine vom Switch sein.Ohne exakte Maßangaben wird dir das wohl keiner genau sagen können.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe noch eine nicht verbaute Schraube für das Hauptlager da.
Werde heute Abend mal messen.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (18. Dezember 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> ...hoffentlich nur CC, der eine oder andere schlaumeier behauptet ja, dass nur das der richtige einsatzbereich für das SXC wäre.





LautSprecher schrieb:


> Wenn der User "Decolocsta" heißt, weiß man das...



Ich bitte euch um ein wenig Zurückhaltung!
Im übrigen war ich derjenige, der das behauptet hat. Somit wurde eine Diskussion losgetreten, welche nicht jedem geschmeckt hat...

Fakt ist, dass das SXC kein Freerider ist. Schnelle, wurzelige Singletrails kann ich auch mit einem CC Carbonfully in der 10Kg Klasse heizen und es dann als Enduro betiteln...


----------



## Radical_53 (18. Dezember 2008)

Freerider soll's ja auch gar keiner sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Dezember 2008)

Hey Leute,
haltet ihr nicht die ewigen Diskussionen über den Einsatzzweck des SXC für langweilig und überflüssig?
Was suchen wir denn?
Ein MTB für jeden Tag, oder?

Wer kann sich schon als Freerider bezeichnen?
Wer als Endurofahrer?
Wer ist wie schwer?
Wer hebt den Hintern vorm Hindernis?
Wer fährt wie geschmeidig?
Wer nennt einen Drop einen Sprung?
Wie unterscheidet man den Einschlag am Boden?

Sind doch alles Fragen, die man eigentlich nicht im Forum beantworten kann?

Ich habe jedenfalls ein Bike gesucht, dass meine 70kg am Gardasee, beim Alpencross, beim Megavalanche usw. treu begleitet.
Und zu Hause in den Mittelgebirgen muss es im Jahr ca. 3.000km herhalten.

Würde die Aussage ein 90kg Biker treffen hätte es doch eine ganz andere Bedeutung?

Na ja, wollte es mal los werden.
Habe lange das Thema New Slayer mit verfolgt, da hat es auch zu nix geführt.
Vielleicht gibt es ja mal was mit einem Treffen?
Dann wäre das Forum nicht mehr so anonym und aussagekräftiger.

Schöne Feiertage an alle die auf das Frühjahr warten!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (18. Dezember 2008)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Freerider soll's ja auch gar keiner sein.



So mancher Aufbau suggeriert einem jedoch, dass es diesem Zweck dienen soll...

Dicke Marzocchi 66 Forke, Stahlfederdämpfer, fette 2,5" Maxxis Pellen, 8" Rotoren etc...

Auch ich war der Meinung, dass mein Aufbau so auszusehen hat, jedoch konnte das Bike nichts wirklich gut. Zu schwer und die Front zu hoch für steile Anstiege. Droppen und springen wollte ich damit auch nicht, da es nicht der Einsatzbereich des Rahmens ist. Schnelle, verblockte Singletrails hat der Hinterbau eher mäßig statt effektiv weggeschluckt, das konnte mein altes 150mm Switch besser...
Wie auch immer, will nicht wieder die gleiche Diskussion lostreten, was sicherlich aber nichtmehr zu stoppen ist, da sich ein Paar Fanboys jetzt schon auf den Schlips getreten fühlen....

@RockyRider66:
Eben einer aus eurer Reihe hat die langweilige und überflüssige Diskussion wieder begonnen bzw. wurde persönlich, was ich so nicht auf mir sitzen lassen wollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (18. Dezember 2008)

Ne, ich denk man kann das "grundlegend" schon richtig diskutieren. Endgültig lösen kann man die Frage aber freilich nicht.
Ich hatte vorher halt sowas, was ein "echter" Freerider ist. Glaub ich. Stand "FR" drauf, ein Cove G-Spot. Das bin ich in diversen Ausbauten gefahren, von knapp 18kg bis auf 14.5kg am Ende mit Luftfahrwerk.
Beim SXC habe ich mir halt direkt den Spaß des "getunten" Dämpfers gegönnt und kann daher über das Fahrwerk absolut nicht klagen, muß eher sagen daß die 36 Talas dem Heck absolut nicht nachkommt.
Daß der Rahmen nicht für die fiesesten der fiesen Sachen gedacht ist, zeigt für mich allein schon die Reifenfreiheit hinten und die Carbon- und Alu-Teile. Ist halt ein Kompromiss, bei einem Enduro find ich das legitim. Auch das Gewicht finde ich nicht verkehrt. Rocky-typisch nicht übertrieben leicht, aber auch nicht übertrieben schwer. Geht sicherlich leichter und steifer, aber das muß man dann auch wollen und sich der Konsequenzen (Beulen, Risse evtl.) im Klaren sein. Für mich fährt der Rahmen sich so halt sehr angenehm, besser als man's aus Tests z.B. erahnen würde.
Eine hohe Front kann ich so z.B. bisher auch nicht bestätigen, senke gar die Talas eher selten ab. Ein flacherer Steuersatz liegt noch parat, aber so finde ich die Winkel an sich eher ausgeglichen denn "flach". Berg hoch hilft mir halt das PPD, wodurch der Sitzwinkel leicht korrigiert wird und ich, für mich, deutlich angenehmer treten kann da der Dämpfer nicht so weit einsackt.
Das SXC ist halt nicht so stabil wie ein Freerider, hat nicht die Hinterbau-Performance von einer ausgewachsenen DH-Waffe und es ist auch nicht so leicht wie ein All Mountain, auch die Geometrie ist nicht so "sportlich". Im Vergleich zu meinem Cove ist es kürzer und wendiger, im Vergleich zu meinem XC Hardtail eher gemütlich und nicht so Vortriebs-orientiert. In Allem halt irgendwo ein Kompromiss, für mich ein passender und guter.


----------



## JoeDesperado (18. Dezember 2008)

amen.


----------



## gerbine1 (18. Dezember 2008)

Blablabla... Kinder gehts wieder mal biken mit euren SXC's.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Dezember 2008)

gerbine1 schrieb:


> Blablabla... Kinder gehts wieder mal biken mit euren SXC's.


gerne! aber im dunkeln hab ich es versucht.
trotz halbwegs licht, nur metadon, leider.

.....dafür ist im forum wieder was los............

Popkorn für alle...............


----------



## gerbine1 (19. Dezember 2008)

Ja, geht mir genauso. Wir hier im Süden haben keinen Schnee dafür regnet es bei uns seit Wochen. Somit ist auch nichts mit biken (auch nicht am WE)  
Wünsch euch ebenfalls schöne Feiertage. 
_keep cool _


----------



## JoeDesperado (19. Dezember 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


>



länge: 76mm.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (19. Dezember 2008)

gerbine1 schrieb:


> Ja, geht mir genauso. Wir hier im Süden haben keinen Schnee dafür regnet es bei uns seit Wochen. Somit ist auch nichts mit biken (auch nicht am WE)
> Wünsch euch ebenfalls schöne Feiertage.
> _keep cool _



Bei uns hat es gestern nochn bisle geschneit, aber nicht wirklich viel. Und gerade regnet es un unterbrochen.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Dezember 2008)

@ Joe
76mm nur das Röhrchen in der mitte oder Länge über alles?


----------



## JoeDesperado (19. Dezember 2008)

ich hab (nur) die gesamtlänge gemessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santo77 (19. Dezember 2008)

bitte es geht hier um das modell rocky mountain slayer!  einsatzzweck hin oder her. das bike ist kult. **
frohe feiertage und allen das beste für 2009


----------



## Mr.Freeride (19. Dezember 2008)

dann kommt das hin.
Ich habe bei mir 65mm gemessen. Allerdings ohne den Kopf und die Mutter wenn sie auf dem Gewinde sitzt.

Hast wohl echt eine Achse vom New Slayer bekommen.


----------



## Numsi (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich möchte zu der Diskussion nur folgendes beitragen: Ich bin der Meinung, dass das SXC ein super Allrounder ist, den man sich gut nach seinen Vorlieben aufbauen kann. Egal ob als Allmountain oder Freerider, einen Kompromiss muss man dabei eingehen.
Mittlerweile hätte ich lieber einen waschechten Freerider mit besserer Fahrwerksperformance, da mir die Uphilleigenschaften nicht soo wichtig sind. Jedoch kann ich momentan auch noch locker längere Touren fahren, was u.U. mit einem "richtigen" Freerider nicht mehr so ohne weiteres drin wär.
Das muss man eben für sich entscheiden, was einem da wichtiger ist...

Das wars auch schon!


----------



## JoeDesperado (19. Dezember 2008)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> dann kommt das hin.
> Ich habe bei mir 65mm gemessen. Allerdings ohne den Kopf und die Mutter wenn sie auf dem Gewinde sitzt.
> 
> Hast wohl echt eine Achse vom New Slayer bekommen.



tja, das wird's wohl sein. verdammt  
wer braucht so eine achse? 
danke für die mühe!

@ fahrwerk: ich predige es eh schon seit ein paar wochen, aber nochmal: ein stahlfederdämpfer fühlt sich bergab um soviel besser an am SXC, das muss man fast ausprobiert haben. andererseits ist auch mein dhx air endlich vom neu-tuning zurück, den werde ich aber erst im nächsten jahr mit dem dhx coil vergleichen können.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Dezember 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> tja, das wird's wohl sein. verdammt
> wer braucht so eine achse?



Ist denn deine Achse noch ganz?
RM gibt die als verstärkte Version raus, ist echt die alte vom New Slayer


----------



## JoeDesperado (19. Dezember 2008)

meine achse ist noch ganz, ist aber das bruchgefährdete modell - deshalb wollte ich sie ja austauschen. die neue achse ist, wie gesagt, zu kurz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Dezember 2008)

Habe gerade gemessen.
Der Schaft ist ca. 66,5mm lang, also ohne Kopf.
Dachte erst auch sie würde nicht passen.
Täuscht wegen dem Außengewinde.

Warte nicht bis sie verreckt, das merkst du nicht direkt.
Wenn die Tretlagerseite abbricht (je nachdem wie rum die Schraube eingebaut ist) bleibt der Stummel drin.
Dann hast du nur Spiel im Hinterbau und verlierst ggf. die Distanzstücke.
Leg die Alte besser als Reserve weg.


----------



## JoeDesperado (19. Dezember 2008)

hm. der schaft wirkt trotzdem viel zu kurz, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das passen soll! der eigentlich recht fähige händler hat's aus diesem grund nicht fertiggebracht, die neue achse einzubauen. selber hab ich's noch nicht versucht, da mir das werkzeug zur kurbeldemontage fehlt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Dezember 2008)

welche schaftlänge hat denn die schraube?
was brauchst für spezialwerkzeug zur kurbeldemontage?


----------



## *iceman* (19. Dezember 2008)

Wo habt ihr denn die Achse her?
Bekomm ich die von Bikeaction direkt, oder wehren die sich und ich muss das über 'nen Händler beziehen?
Achja, und was kostet der Spaß? Ich schätze mal die werden einem das nicht kostenlos geben wenn die Orginale noch OK ist, oder?

Hab aber echt keinen Bock, dass ich irgendwann mit 'ner gebrochenene Hauptachse in der Pampa stehe...

Nach der ganzen XC/Freerider Diskussion mal 'ne Frage an alle die schonmal 'nen Stahldämpfer in der Fuhre gefahren sind (JoeDesperado, du klingst ja schon ziemlich überzeugt): Bringt's diesem Fahrwerk wirklich so viel, oder ist das für den Rahmen der ja doch nicht sooo massiv ist doch zuviel des guten? Zumal er ja auch schon etwas mehr auf die Waage bringt...
Bin nur inzwischen vom DHX Air extrem genervt, da er sich ständig irgendwie komisch anfühlt und halt wie schon weithin bekannt einfach keinen mittleren Federwegsbereich besitzt (zumindest in der Low-Speed Kompression)...
Hats schon jemand geschaft den DHX Air soweit zu tunen, dass er sich gut anfühlt (professionelles Tuning eingeschlossen)?


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. Dezember 2008)

habe die Luftkammer verkleinert, auf jeden fall eine verbesserung.
bei sabma in belgien wusste man sofort bescheid.
nach deren info gibt es für 2008er dhx unterschiedliche luftkammern für 84

die achsen wirst du über deinen händler holen müssen, sind wohl 2 stück für 34?


----------



## Numsi (20. Dezember 2008)

ich fahre auch nen coil in meinem sxc, genauer einen van r. meiner meinung schon eine enorme verbesserung der hinterbauperformance, auch wenn der dhx coil wahrscheinlich nochmal besser anspricht und bessere einstellmöglichkeiten bietet. allerdings liegen auch ca. 300 euros zwiuschen den beiden dämpfern... ioch bin zumindest auch mit dem van r sehr zufrieden, überlege momentan mal eine etwas härtere feder zu testen, suche aber noch nach einer gebrauchten.


----------



## JoeDesperado (20. Dezember 2008)

meine meinung kennt ihr ja mittlerweile, gut, dass Numsi sie prinzipiell bestätigt 
wie gesagt werde ich den getuneten DHX air erst nächstes jahr endgültig testen können, ich erwarte mir aber ehrlichgesagt nicht, dass er an den coil herankommt. mit der stahlfeder fühlt sich das fahrwerk einfach unglaublich "lebendig" an, viel aktiver als mit luft. das gewicht ist mir (noch) egal, dass das SXC dann von so manchem als freerider bezeichnet wird, auch


----------



## blumully (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo SXC-Fans,
ich bin gerade dabei, mein neu erstandenes SXC 70 fertigzustellen und bin auf folgendes Problem gestoßen:
Hinten ist eine XT-Scheibenbremse mit 160mm montiert, jedoch kollidiert der Adapter des Bremssattels mit der Drehmomentstütze meiner Rohloff-Nabe. Ich habe noch einen Adapter für eine 203mm Scheibe. Dieser kollidiert nicht.
Lange Rede, kurze Frage:
Darf ich an das SXC eine 203mm Scheibe montieren oder gibt es von Rocky Mountain irgendwelche Beschränkungen? Ich habe nichts darüber gefunden. 
Wenn ich mit dem schrauben fertig bin, stelle ich auch mal ein Bild ein.


----------



## JoeDesperado (21. Dezember 2008)

lt. http://www.bikeaction.de/pdf/Quickview_SXCu.SS.pdf : max. 180mm.


----------



## blumully (22. Dezember 2008)

Vielen Dank !
Ich habe mich dann erstmal dazu entschlossen, die Halterung für den Bremssattel der 160er Scheibe etwas mit der Feile zu bearbeiten. Somit ist die Kollision behoben und das Rad fertig.

Ein ordentliches Bild folgt noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (22. Dezember 2008)

Mal was fürs Auge!





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. Dezember 2008)

sehr schön, sehr schön (bis auf die barends evtl.)!
beim "team" steht auch nicht groß "SXC" drauf, d.h. du darfst es auch für mehr als nur cross-country einsetzen. glück gehabt!


----------



## Geißbock__ (22. Dezember 2008)

So hab ichs noch gar nicht gesehen!
Gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied zwischen dem Slayer Team und dem Slayer SXC Canuck!


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. Dezember 2008)

nein, nur den schriftzug.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (23. Dezember 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> nein, nur den schriftzug.



...und eben den Einsatzbereich! Das Old-Slayer war ja vor Jahren schon ein Freerider, somit sollte das aktuelle Slayer auch einer sein...


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. Dezember 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> ...und eben den Einsatzbereich! Das Old-Slayer war ja vor Jahren schon ein Freerider, somit sollte das aktuelle Slayer auch einer sein...



interessante "logik". darum geht's hier allerdings nicht mal annähernd.

ich glaub, du wolltest deinen standard-satz wohl einfach wieder mal anbringen, hm? 
treffer? volle breitseite? 
...beim nächsten mal klappt's hoffentlich besser.


----------



## LautSprecher (23. Dezember 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> ...und eben den Einsatzbereich! Das Old-Slayer war ja vor Jahren schon ein Freerider, somit sollte das aktuelle Slayer auch einer sein...



Häng weniger mit Decolocsta rum..

PS: Gut, dein Profilbild klärt alles. Hol dir mal nen Weizen!


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (23. Dezember 2008)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> interessante "logik". darum geht's hier allerdings nicht mal annähernd.
> 
> ich glaub, du wolltest deinen standard-satz wohl einfach wieder mal anbringen, hm?
> treffer? volle breitseite?
> ...beim nächsten mal klappt's hoffentlich besser.



Hör doch verdammt nochmal endlich auf dich über mich lustig zu machen bzw. über meine Denkweise über den Einsatzzweck des SXC. Ich hätte wohl einfach mal einen Smilie mehr bei meinem Kommentar verwenden müssen, dann würde nicht alles so todernst genommen werden...



LautSprecher schrieb:


> Häng weniger mit Decolocsta rum..
> 
> PS: Gut, dein Profilbild klärt alles. Hol dir mal nen Weizen!


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. Dezember 2008)

nochmal: dein kommentar hat nicht das geringste mit der diskussion zu tun. es ging weder um das old slayer, freeriden oder das vom hersteller vorgesehene einsatzgebiet. es ging einzig und allein um den unterschied zwischen sxc canuck und team.
da du aber wie ein blindes huhn sofort wieder dein allseits bekanntes statement einbringen musstest, hab ich mir erlaubt, dich auf etwas provokante art auf deinen fehler hinzuweisen. wer fehler macht, muss mit kritik leben können.
punkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (23. Dezember 2008)

blumully schrieb:


> Vielen Dank !
> Ich habe mich dann erstmal dazu entschlossen, die Halterung für den Bremssattel der 160er Scheibe etwas mit der Feile zu bearbeiten. Somit ist die Kollision behoben und das Rad fertig.
> 
> Ein ordentliches Bild folgt noch.



Glückwunsch zur Rohloff-Adaption am SXC, wie funktioniert es denn? Und was macht das Gewicht? Da ich auch viel mit meiner Rohloff an unterscheidlichen Rädern experimentiere, wäre ein Erfahrungsbericht interessant, bevor ich selber anfange, in langen Winternächten zu schrauben. Im übrigen würde ich die Scheibenbrems-Empfehlungen von BA nicht zu eng sehen; wenn dir mit einer 203er Scheibe die Schwinge brechen sollte (halte ich als Bruch-Ursache für höchst unwahrscheinlich) schraubst du für die Garantieabwicklung wieder die 160er drauf. Ich habe mit einer 203er Scheibe und einer One bisher nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, allerdings, je größer die hintere Scheibe, desto softer kannst du sie nutzen. Meine 160er Martha war hinten bisher die aggressivste Bremse, sie kannte nur auf und zu.

Ich glaube, interessanter ist es, wie die Schwinge mit der Drehmoment-Abstützung und dem Mehrgewicht der Rohloff arbeitet, ob es da zu heftigerem Bremsstempeln kommt oder ob die Geometrie harmonisiert.


----------



## blumully (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe dem Umbau erst Gestern fertig gehabt und bin zur Probefahr von lediglich 1km aufgebrochen. Dabei fühlt es sich sehr gut an. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass ich bei einer ausgiebigen Tour viel von dem Einfluß der Rohloff mitbekomme. Ich werde allerdings bei der ersten richtigen Tour verschärft darauf achten und dann auch genau berichten.

Gewichtsmäßig liegt das komplette Rad bei 16,5 kg.
Ich wollte die Felgen eigentlich in der Lightverssion mit 100g pro Felge weniger Gewicht, waren aber nicht zu bekommen.
Die selbstgebaute Kettenführung vorne wiegt auch noch mal 200g.
Somit wäre es maximal auf 16kg gekommen. Das macht dann ca. 1kg für den Umbau von Kettenschaltung auf Rohloff.
Ich bin mit dem Gewicht trotzdem zufrieden.
Nachteil von Rohloff ist natürlich das schwere Hinterrad. Man merkt es deutlich beim Bunnyhop.
Dafür überwiegen für mich die Vorteile. Ich habe die Rohloff seit 2002 und seitdem noch keine Probleme gehabt.

Vor dem SXC war die Rohloff in einem Specialized Big Hit eingebaut - mit stolzen 20,5kg. Da ich immer weniger in Bikeparks unterwegs war und immer mehr Touren gefahren bin, mußte ein geeigneteres Bike her. Das Big Hit hat zwar toll funktioniert, aber Touren über 30km waren für mich eine Quälerei. 

Die Durchmesser der hinteren Scheibe: prinzipiell reicht die 160er von der Bremswirkung aus. Auch die Dosiertbarkeit mit einem Finger beim Wheelie ist o.k. Allerdings wenn man eine längere Abfahrt gefahren ist und die Bremse dann richtig heiß ist und Du aus dem Wald geschossen kommst und dann zum Wheelie ansetzt, ist das mit der wenigen Bremskraft, die noch vorhanden ist, etwas schwierig. Bei solch einer Aktion bin ich schon mal fast hinten rüber gefallen - udn das bei sehr hohem Tempo.


----------



## Radical_53 (23. Dezember 2008)

@phone: Was mal "war" hat dann halt doch wenig mit dem was "ist" zu tun. Schau dir Speci mit dem "Enduro" an. Selbst die Blöd-Zeitung schiebt es jetzt schon in die AM-Ecke, wo das ältere Modell sogar noch als leichter Freerider durch ging.
Namen sind Schall und Rauch.


----------



## Deleted 80478 (26. Dezember 2008)

Kleines Weihnachtsupdate:





Ich habe meinem SXC70 einen Satz neue Laufräder geschenkt. Sicherlich kein Edelpart - dafür aber meiner Meinung nach dem Einsatzzweck des Bikes sehr entsprechend, was man von der Erstausrüstung ja nicht sagen konnte. Auch optisch finde ich sie sehr passend.


----------



## noie95 (26. Dezember 2008)

eigentlich geht mich`s ja nix an, aber wenn du dein bike schon herzeigst muß es sein!!! 

das bike würde richtig geil aussehen wenn da nicht die....

*Schuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuutzbleche*

wären!!!

es geht doch auch ohne! dreckfressen ist (auch) biken!


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. Dezember 2008)

recht hat er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Dezember 2008)

Na dass die Schutzbleche kacke aussehen denke ich auch.
Das hintere stört wenn man den Sattel runter machen will.

ABER die Dinger machen Sinn!
Warum soll ich mir von dem Mist den das Vorderrad ins Gesicht und auf die Brille feuern, und dann nix mehr sehen?
Warum soll ich mir den Rucksack so einsauen, dass ich das Ding trocken legen und wieder sauber machen muss?
Warum?

Also, die Laufräder sind schick, hättest das Bike noch mit Ketten und Lichtern schmücken können....


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (27. Dezember 2008)

Blutsturz schrieb:


> Kleines Weihnachtsupdate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Laufräder sind absolut TOP, in meinen Augen auch ein klein wenig Edel, einzig die Centerlock Geschichte nervt mich ein wenig, oder haben die garkein CL?

Wie hast du das Schutzblech an die 36 bekommen?
Bilde mir ein das gleiche zu haben, jedoch passt es nicht an die 36, nie und nimmer! Mit dem eingesautem Gesicht + Rucksack sehe ich es genauso! Im Sommer ein klein bisschen Dreck fressen ist ok aber nicht in dieser Jahreszeit und schon garnicht ständig!


----------



## Hunter-dirt (27. Dezember 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Die Laufräder sind absolut TOP, in meinen Augen auch ein klein wenig Edel, einzig die Centerlock Geschichte nervt mich ein wenig, oder haben die garkein CL?
> 
> Wie hast du das Schutzblech an die 36 bekommen?
> Bilde mir ein das gleiche zu haben, jedoch passt es nicht an die 36, nie und nimmer! Mit dem eingesautem Gesicht + Rucksack sehe ich es genauso! Im Sommer ein klein bisschen Dreck fressen ist ok aber nicht in dieser Jahreszeit und schon garnicht ständig!



Memme... Dreck schmeckt doch


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. Dezember 2008)

das ist eben die dreckscheue pensionisten-fraktion


----------



## gerbine1 (27. Dezember 2008)

Also die XT Laufräder möcht ich mir auch noch besorgen. Sind bestimmt sehr gute LR. 
Übrigens war ich gestern wieder mal biken (ohne Kotflügel  ). So ne kleine Bikerunde im verschneiten Wald kann schon was


----------



## Deleted 80478 (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich gebe euch recht - das Bike sieht ohne Schutzbleche besser aus.

Aber:
Ich fahre bei jedem Wetter mit dem Rad im Gelände und auch bei strömendem Regen zur Arbeit. Auf das vordere Blech könnte ich verzichten, aber ohne das hintere wäre meine Hose nach eine halben Stunden durchgeweicht. Und nasse Hosen sind bei diesem Wetter in zweifacher hinsicht  ungesund.

@RockyRider66:
Das hintere stört nicht beim Sattel runter machen. Es klemmt nämlich am Sattelrohr.

@pHONe^dEtEcTor:
Die selbe Frage hatte ich selbst irgendjemandem in diesem Forum mal gestellt. Man muss der Klemmung mit einer Feile zu Leibe rücken und runterraspeln bis sie halt ins Loch passt. Ist eine hauchdünne Angelegenheit, funktioniert aber.
Die Laufräder haben Centerlockaufnahmen.

Gehe jetzt biken - ohne Schutzbleche


----------



## stefanstumpf (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zusammen
wo Ihr grad beim Thema Laufräder seid, weiß jeman, ob der LRS Havoc von Easton mit 28mm Felgenbreite ins SXC passen? Das werden dann meine neuen. Wenn nicht, werdens die Crossline von Mavic, die haben 21mm Breite.
Ich fahr gerne 2,4 er Schlappen und die XM 317 sind nur für 2,3" zugelassen..


----------



## *iceman* (27. Dezember 2008)

Warum sollen die nicht passen? Fahre 28er Felgen von Syncros, ist kein Problem...
Einziger Unterschied ist natürlich, dass der Reifen auf einer 28er Felge breiter baut als auf einer 21er, aber bei mir passt auf der Felge sogar ein 2,4er Maxxis Ardent in den Hinterbau, sollte also passen!


----------



## stefanstumpf (27. Dezember 2008)

Grazie, iceman

dann steht dem ja nix mehr im Wege..


----------



## rocsam (29. Dezember 2008)

....jetzt werden sie richtig verramscht: neues SXC 70 für 750 US-Dollar:




..hat mit heute morgen ein Kumpel geschickt....seriös??????

Greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocsam (29. Dezember 2008)

http://german.alibaba.com/product-f...c-70-16-5-full-suspension-bike-103422362.html


uuups, plötzlich war der Link weg: hier ist er.....


----------



## gerbine1 (29. Dezember 2008)

750.- fürs ganze Bike?  Des gibts doch net. 
Hab heuer für ... _pieeeep_ (sorry) ... einen SCX 90 Rahmen gekauft, war das schon günstig. 


@roscam alibaba.com klingt schon seeehr zuverlässig


----------



## rocsam (29. Dezember 2008)

...naja, alibaba vielleicht nicht aber schau Dir mal die Homepage von dem Versender an, die sieht recht professionell aus....Vielleicht ist wer vom Forum mal zufÃ¤llig (im Urlaub zB) dort und schaut mal bei denen vorbei, irgendwer kennt jemanden vor Ort...vielleicht sind die so billig, weil sie dort jetzt produziert werden und die ihre ÃberbestÃ¤nde loswerden wollen: Das Element90 fÃ¼r 500 Dollar bei 5 StÃ¼ck Abnahme ist ja auch ein netter Preis.....einfach so ein Teil "in den Warenkorb" legen wollte ich auch nicht- aber: Ich habe mal in einem (Boss)-Outlet ne Boss-Jacke fÃ¼r 50â¬ gekauft, die sollte vorher 350â¬ kosten, das Etikett des EinzelhÃ¤ndlers war noch dran....


----------



## JoeDesperado (29. Dezember 2008)

wer da geld investiert sieht es wohl nie wieder, von der ware ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## noie95 (29. Dezember 2008)

vorallem mußt 10 kaufen und die liegen dann aufm schiff im hafen von "sukarno hatta"... und wer bezahlt dann den kahn nach germany...????
soviel ich noch weiß heißt "fob" laut den incoterms "free on board". dh für fracht nix bezahlen bis das zeug aufm schiff im versenderhafen ist. und dann???


----------



## gerbine1 (29. Dezember 2008)

@Joe Des. Wie bist denn mit deine i900 zufrieden? Will ich mir auch für mein SXC zulegen. Wo hastn die her?


----------



## stefanstumpf (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zusammen
Die Kindshock find ich auch gut, in welcher Länge passt sie denn ins SXC?
Man will aj schließlich den Hub ausnutzen können.
Grüße


----------



## gerbine1 (29. Dezember 2008)

stefanstumpf schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> Die Kindshock find ich auch gut, in welcher Länge passt sie denn ins SXC?
> Man will aj schließlich den Hub ausnutzen können.
> Grüße



Gibts die denn auch in anderen Längen als 400mm? 
Die Sattelrohrklemmung beim SXC ist 30,9 mm
_
Details:

125 mm Höhenverstellung 
Integrierte 1-Bolzen Sattelklemmung für optimierte Stabilität und 
geringeres Gewicht 
Länge: 400 mm 
Gewicht: 517g bei 30,9mm
Material: Alloy 7050 & 6061 T6 forged_

http://www.bikestore.cc/product_info.php/products_id/15418.html


----------



## JoeDesperado (29. Dezember 2008)

die I900 passt mit 400mm länge optimal, ich würde mir aber 2-3cm mehr hub wünschen. die verarbeitung ist gut, die funktion auch, manchmal läuft sie aber etwas rau - mir relativ egal, das tut der genialen funktionalität keinen abbruch! außerdem kann ich so den sattel noch etwas weiter absenken als mit einer fixen 400er stütze.
ich hab sie von einem user hier, der ein paar übrig hatte, sonst gibt's sie beim bikestore glaub ich recht günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerbine1 (29. Dezember 2008)

Ja danke hab ich grade gesehen. Werd nächste Woche mal zum Mischa raufschauen...


----------



## stefanstumpf (29. Dezember 2008)

Hi
cool,wenn sie mit 400 mm ins Slayer passt. Sie gibts auch in 300 mm LÃ¤nge. Dann hat sie aber auch nur 75 mm Hub. Hab die Kindshock bei gocycle fÃ¼r 139.-â¬ gesehen, habt Ihr es billiger?
GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## stefanstumpf (29. Dezember 2008)

Hi
okay, ich war zu langsam. Bikestore..


----------



## stefanstumpf (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zusammen
Jetzt bleibt noch die Frage offen, mit oder ohne Remote?
Manche sagen ja, mit Remote bedient man sie doppelt so oft, steht auch so in der Bike. Aber andererseits ist ein aufgeräumter Lenker auch schön. Und der Griff soll ja a bisserl kurz geraten sein. Ich frag mich eh, wie langs dauert, bis sie wieder ausfährt, also wie lang man die Hand vom Lenker nehmen muss..

Grüße


----------



## JoeDesperado (29. Dezember 2008)

ich komm ohne remote optimal zurecht. sicher muss man eher vorausschauend fahren als mit der lenkerfernbedienung, aber dafür gibt's keinen lästigen (und hässlichen) hebel am lenker, kein kopfzerbrechen über die zugverlegung, keine zug-schlaufe bei eingefahrener stütze - und auch ein teil weniger, das kaputt gehen kann.
der griff ist schon recht kurz, andererseits dafür unauffällig, und danebengegriffen hab ich auch noch nie.
die ausfahrgeschwindigkeit ist nicht gerade pfeilschnell, aber auch nicht zu langsam, ich emfinde sie als einen ganz guten mittelweg. und außerdem geht's doch eh mehr um die einfahrgeschwindigkeit, oder..?


----------



## gerbine1 (29. Dezember 2008)

Also ich werd mir die Stütze ohne Remode besorgen. Will kein zusätzliches Kabel an meinem Rahmen. Weiters bin ich nicht auf der Flucht und hab Zeit um mal die Hand vom Lenker zu nehmen. 
Remode is sicher auch fein. Spez. wennst Endurorennen fährst denk ich mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanstumpf (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Zusammen

Tja, ich weiß noch net..

Hab auf der Seite von gocycle die KS 900 in white edition gesehen. Sehr leckeres Teil!
Gibts die schon??? 
Grüße


----------



## Deleted 80478 (30. Dezember 2008)

Hi!
Mal was anderes zwischendurch:
An meinem Dämpfer kann ich das Zugstufenrädchen nicht mehr drehen. Es hat Spiel, geht aber nicht mehr in die nächste Rasterposition - weder in die eine noch in die andere Richtung.

Habe die selbe Frage unter  "Federung" gestellt, aber nur einen Tipp, es mit WD40 zu probieren bekommen. Hab ich getestet, aber es geht nicht.


----------



## gerbine1 (30. Dezember 2008)

Tja, dann ausbauen und zerlegen oder zum Service damit.


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Januar 2009)

Mal was anderes:

Besteht noch Interesse an einem Treffen mit den SXC´s im Pfälzer Wald?
Das Gebiet ist Top, für jeden fahrbar, viele Hütten wie in den Alpen.......

Sollten die sache mal in Hand nehmen!


----------



## rocsam (4. Januar 2009)

...auf jeden Fall, aber bitte nicht bei den Temperaturen! Die Yetis unter uns könne ja schon mal vorfahren....brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr )


----------



## Geißbock__ (4. Januar 2009)

Wann?


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Januar 2009)

Ich denke nicht vor Mai/ Juni.
Dann ist es wieder warm, Tage sind länger, Trails frei von Blättern und der Yeti wieder im Sommerschlaf.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (4. Januar 2009)

biste dir sicher?


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Januar 2009)

Hm, wenn ich so rausgucke werde ich unsicher.......


----------



## Geißbock__ (4. Januar 2009)

Gib zeitig einen Termin bekannt! Wäre, wenns zeitig passt, dabei!

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanstumpf (8. Januar 2009)

Hi 
Pfälzer Wald ist gut. Wo,Wann?
Grüße


----------



## neikless (8. Januar 2009)




----------



## Geißbock__ (9. Januar 2009)

Hier und da noch ein Schräubschen farblich abgestimmt, eine Maveric Sattelstütze mit neuer Sitzgelegenheit und schon ist es in der Endversion!


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Januar 2009)

neikless schrieb:


>



Die Bikes scheinen oben am Feldberg zu stehen, aber was ist das für ein Bier?


----------



## Jako (9. Januar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die Bikes scheinen oben am Feldberg zu stehen, aber was ist das für ein Bier?



....Augustiner hell - bestes Bier der Welt  Gruß Jako


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Januar 2009)

Ah, na ist ja alles in Butter!!


----------



## *iceman* (10. Januar 2009)

Sooo, habe jetzt auch auf Stahl umgerüstet. Den Air-Dämpfer konnte ich auch nach längerem rumgefummel einfach nicht so einstellen, dass er sich gut anfühlt. Man hatte irgendwie ständig das Gefühl, dass mit der Kiste was nicht stimmt.

Die ersten Fahreindrücke sind der Hammer! Mit dem Stahldämpfer fährt sich das SXC so unendlich viel besser, dass man sich ernsthaft fragt was der Luftdämpfer da jemals drin verloren hatte. Das Ding ist sooo viel sensibler und gleizeitig ballert er nicht immer gleich bis zum Anschlag, weil endlich ein mittlerer Federwegsbereich da ist. Hier hat mal jemand geschrieben, dass es sich lebendiger mit dem Stahldämpfer anfühlen würde und das kann ich genau so unterschreiben. Bin wirklich sehr sehr angenehm überrascht wie groß der Unterschied doch ist und da kann ich das Mehrgewicht dann auch verschmerzen...

Mal eine Frage an diejenigen, die schon Stahl fahren:
Bin mir mit der Federhärte noch nicht ganz sicher. Ist ein DHX 5.0, ich wiege irgendwas zwischen 70 und 75kg, Feder ist momentan eine 450er, die mit ca. 2 Umdrehungen vorgespannt ist.
Vom Sag her liege ich so ca. bei guten 15mm (eher a bissl mehr) und zwar ohne Rucksack oder Schoner. Kann momentan schwer Aussagen treffen, weil sich meine Gabel bei der Kälte nicht normal fährt (wird saumäßig hart) und ich daher schwer beurteilen kann wie ausgeglichen das ganze ist, habe aber das Gefühl, dass sie einen Tick zu weich ist.
Was habt ihr denn so für Federn bei welchem Gewicht? Und wie groß ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einer 450er und einer 500er Feder? Bei der Gabel war der Unterschied zwischen mittel und weich schon recht groß (hab die Mittlere gegen eine Weiche getauscht).


----------



## JoeDesperado (11. Januar 2009)

sehr guter bericht, besser hätt ich es nicht schreiben können!
zur feder: ich fahre derzeit eine 500er bei knapp 85kg (fahrfertig) und überlege, mal eine 550er auszuprobieren, da ich bergauf mMn etwas tu tief im federweg bzw zu weit hinten sitze. 
anfangs war ich auch mit einer 450er unterwegs, die war aber deutlich zu weich. gar so groß war der unterschied zur 500er aber nicht, im sitzen fast nicht zu merken, beim fahren schon etwas mehr.
der druck im piggy back macht aber viel aus und lässt in kombination mit dem einstellbaren volumen die vorspannung der feder fast überflüssig erscheinen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Januar 2009)

Wenn du die Vorspannung der Feder über den PiggyPack vornimmst, ändert sich aber nicht der sag?
Du gibst dem dem Teil doch nur mehr Druckstufe, nimmst demnach an Sensibilität.
Über das Volumen hingegen gibst du mehr Durchschlagschutz, also Progresivität über die Hydraulik.

Ich würde den sag (bzw. die Grundeinstellung) so gut wie möglich über die Feder herstellen, PiggyPack nur echtes Feintuning.

Stell doch mal Nahaufnahmen rein, würde mich interessieren wie es mit dem Platz aussieht.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *iceman* (11. Januar 2009)

Ja, das hab ich auch so verstanden, dass man über den Druck im PiggyPack nur die Druckstufe einstellt, sich also am Sag nix ändert. Dass ich damit Durchschläge verhindern kann ist natürlich klar, aber ich will halt auch Touren fahren und dann ist es eher unangenehm wenn man hinten wegen zuviel Sag zu sehr hängt. Für Abfahrten ist die weiche Feder natürlich schon cool, da einfach alles weggeschluckt wird, was ich nichtmehr verlieren will. Fahre momentan im PiggyPack nur etwas mehr als den Mindestdruck, da muss ich mal Feinjustieren wenn's wieder etwas wärmer ist, dass er halt bei den größten Sachen die ich so fahre grade nicht durchschlägt.
Aber wenn du mit 85kg fahrfertig schon Richtung 550er gehst, dann werde ich mit meinen (geschätzten) 80kg fahrfertig auf jeden Fall noch 'ne 500er Feder ausprobieren.

Nahaufnahmen werde ich heute Abend mal machen wenns euch interessiert, kann aber gleich soviel sagen, dass es saumäßig knapp zugeht hinten am Umlenkhebel. Der Rahmen ist Größe L.


----------



## gerbine1 (11. Januar 2009)

Also ich fahre a bissl mehr SAG. So ca. 2 bis 2,5 cm. Sollten so um die 40% sein. Habs gern a bissl weicher


----------



## Numsi (11. Januar 2009)

Wieder einer bekehrt 
Also ich fahre fahrfertig (>80kg) ne 500er Feder, allerdings würd ich gerne mal ne 550er testen, suche schon nach ner Gebrauchten, da mir das Ganze wie Joe schon sagte am Berg teilweise zu weich ist.
Jo ist sehr knapp alles, musste ja den Federteller anpassen, da er sonst mit dem Umlenkhebel kollidiert wäre im unbelasteten Zustand.


----------



## JoeDesperado (11. Januar 2009)

übrigens: braucht jemand einen motopitkan-getuneten DHX 5.0 air?


----------



## *iceman* (11. Januar 2009)

So, jetzt gibts Fotos. Denke mal ich hab getroffen was ihr sehen wollt:











Sieht so aus, als stünde der Federteller leicht am Umlenkhebel an. So genau hatte ich mir das noch garnicht angeschaut, da ich an der Stelle wo das Bike momentan steht nicht so wahnsinnig viel Licht hab. Man sollte aber vielleicht dazu sagen, dass das Bike auf dem Bild im Repairstand hängt, also komplett entlastet ist und sogar noch der ganze Hinterbau am Dämpfer hängt...
Man hört auf jeden Fall nix anschlagen oder so.
Weiß nicht, sollte man da mal 'ne Feile in die Hand nehmen?

Edit: Beim getunten DHX *AIR* muss ich passen .


----------



## gerbine1 (11. Januar 2009)

Wie groß ist den der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen AIR und COIL ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *iceman* (12. Januar 2009)

Der DHX Air 5.0 ist laut Fox-Homepage knapp 450g schwer und wir haben den Stahldämpfer komplett so wie er jetzt eingebaut ist auf irgendwas zwischen 800 und 900g gewogen (weiß ich leider nichtmehr genau).
Also so um die 400g schwerer.
Mit 'ner Titanfeder kommst du glaub ich nochmal gute 100g runter...


----------



## Daniel12 (15. Januar 2009)

nimm doch mal ein Blatt Papier, feder den Hinterbau leicht ein und schieb das Papier dazwischen. dann wieder ausfedern lassen und versuch, das Papier rauszuziehen. wenn es klemmt berührt es sich, dann würde ich persönlich nen bisschen vom Federteller wegnehmen, wenn das Papier so rausgeht ist es ok.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Januar 2009)

wow, das sind ja schon dimmesionen!
scheint echt knapp zu sein, weia.


----------



## JoeDesperado (15. Januar 2009)

tja, was soll ich sagen - bei mir klemmt das blatt papier bei ausgefedertem dämpfer (danke für den tipp mit dem test!). 
verdammt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Januar 2009)

Könnt ihr nicht einen passenden Federteller anfertigen?
Drehbank dürfte doch ausreichen?


----------



## Numsi (15. Januar 2009)

Ich hätte sogar die Möglichkeit mir was passendes zu drehen, aber warum soll ich mir die Arbeit machen, wenn es ausreicht eine dicke Fase an den Teller zu feilen?? Solltet ihr beiden mal testen, wenn nötig oben noch was abnehmen, denke jedoch, dass die Fase ausreichend Platz schafft, bei mir sinds ca 2-3 mm...

MfG


----------



## bernd_spiegel (22. Januar 2009)

kann man da was falsch machen? der preis ist heiß...http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/LargeImage.aspx?ModelID=25294&FileName=25294.jpg


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Januar 2009)

bei boc in d 1.780,-?
schau mal bei bikeaction nach.
man hat die preise ohnehin ordentlich gesenkt.
auf den ersten blick würde ich sagen:"haben will!"


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. Januar 2009)

der preis ist echt nicht schlecht. geht der trend hin zum zweit-SXC..? 
die sxc-SE und team-rahmen gibt's auch schon um 1300â¬ bei CRC, wahnsinn


----------



## Radical_53 (22. Januar 2009)

Wobei da auch zu einem guten Stück das sehr magere Pfund beiträgt. Hab grad drüben eine Thomson Stütze gekauft, Sachen die sich bei "normalen" Wechselkursen nie gerechnet hätten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (22. Januar 2009)

ich hab mir auch letzte Woche bei CRC ein SXC 70 (08er) Rahmen bestellt. Der Euro Kurs steht zzt echt gut. Werde dann die Teile von meinem New Slayer nehmen. Müsste alles passen - oder?


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Januar 2009)

wenn du einen shimano xtr umwerfer hast solltest du mal die profis fragen.
ich hatte ein model, das ging nicht sn der schwinge vorbei.
glaube es betrifft sonst keinen, weiß aber nicht die bezeichnung.


----------



## RattleHead (23. Januar 2009)

suche ein sxc 30 2008; weiss jemand einer? nur rahmen und fork auch ok.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Januar 2009)

bei boc für 1.790,- oder so


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. Januar 2009)

oder bei CRC um 1464â¬: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25294


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Januar 2009)

da kannste´s nich für selba machen.....


----------



## Der Toni (23. Januar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> wenn du einen shimano xtr umwerfer hast solltest du mal die profis fragen.
> ich hatte ein model, das ging nicht sn der schwinge vorbei.
> glaube es betrifft sonst keinen, weiß aber nicht die bezeichnung.



ne, ist ein XT Umwerfer.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Januar 2009)

sollte passen.
am besten Luft aus dem dämpfer und mal einfedern.
dann siehst du ob es klappt.
viel spaß


----------



## Der Toni (23. Januar 2009)

danke, ich hoffe der Rahmen ist nächste Woche da. Unterwegs isser schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (24. Januar 2009)

mus unterweg sein ; ) , credit crisis und lang lebe das euro!


----------



## Jurek (26. Januar 2009)

Lecker!!!!:!:!:!:!





HAtte grad Hunger
(mein Sxc nach m  Frühjahrsputz)


----------



## kuka.berlin (26. Januar 2009)

O M G


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. Januar 2009)

super 
...der frühjahrsputz wird bei meinem SXC aber wohl noch 2-3 monate warten müssen


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Januar 2009)

toller nachtisch, macht nicht dick.


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. Januar 2009)

welche der 3 möglichen propedal-voreinstellungen hat eigentlich ein standardmäßig am SXC verbauter RP23 bzw RP2? die niedrigste?
evtl. kann ich euch ja in absehbarer zukunft davon berichten, wie sich einer der beiden o.g. dämpfer verglichen mit dem DHX air bzw. coil im SXC schlägt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Januar 2009)

an den dämpfer die ich gesehen habe waren leider keine balkendiagramme.
würde mich auch mal interessieren

für druck- und für zugstufe


----------



## Soulbrother (27. Januar 2009)

Am SXC von meiner Frau ist der mittlere Balken markiert,beim RP23.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Januar 2009)

druckstufe?


----------



## Soulbrother (27. Januar 2009)

Das gilt immer für die Gesamtabstimmung,also Druck- und Zugstufe


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. Januar 2009)

danke für die info! ist das ein frauen-spezifisches sxc, oder ein "normales"?


----------



## Soulbrother (27. Januar 2009)

Das ist zwar ein "Ladies only" aber frauenspezifisch ist da nur die Farbe.
Mit der Vorab-Dämpfereinstellung hat das nichts zu tun,die bezieht sich rein auf die Hinterbaukinematik,die gleich ist mit jedem anderen SXC.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Januar 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Das ist zwar ein "Ladies only" aber frauenspezifisch ist da nur die Farbe.
> Mit der Vorab-Dämpfereinstellung hat das nichts zu tun,die bezieht sich rein auf die Hinterbaukinematik,die gleich ist mit jedem anderen SXC.



Ist doch eigentlich auch Blödsinn?
Kleiner Rahmen=> Kleiner Fahrer=> weniger Geweicht=> weniger Druckstufe

Bei Cannondale und Lapierre habe ich schon unterschiedliche Grundabstimmungen bei verschiedenen Rahmenhöhen gesehen (gleiches Modell natürlich)


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Januar 2009)

Wieso muß ein kleinerer Fahrer denn unbedingt weniger Gewicht haben?

Mr.Freeride fährt z.B seinen Slayer eine Nummer größer als ich damals.Ich wiege aber gut 10Kg mehr als er...und jetzt???  ...hätten wir bei Cannondale und LaPierre schon ein Problem 

Außerdem kannst du die Druckstufe ja immer noch durch die Verstellmöglichkeiten des Dämpfers verändern.


----------



## JoeDesperado (28. Januar 2009)

naja, frauen wiegen im durchschnitt ja hoffentlich doch weniger als männer, da würde eine angepasste druckstufe schon sinn machen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2009)

Außerdem spreche ich nicht von 10kg!
Denke eine 100kg Person fährt kaum 16,5", und eine 60kg Floh keinen 20" Rahmen.

Im übrigen kann man nur den rp23 im ProPedal und somit in der Druckstufe sinnvoll verstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (28. Januar 2009)

Wir sprechen hier ja auch vom RP23,aber davon abgesehen geht das auch beim RP3.

In meinem Fall sind es knapp 100kg und hin und wieder fahr ich auch mal mit dem 16,5er von meiner Frau.Aber das ist sicher nicht die Regel


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Januar 2009)

ich weiß jetzt nicht worauf du aus bist?
findest du die standartabstimmung für alle rahmenhöhen ok oder nicht?


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Januar 2009)

Ja voll o.k.,nur so macht das Sinn 

Persönliche Parameter will ich mir selbst einstellen


----------



## Radical_53 (28. Januar 2009)

Nur daß die Grundeinstellung halt erst einmal fix ist. Das ist, wenn man es nicht anders kennt, auch eigentlich kein Problem.
Ich wieg allerdings auch nicht viel weniger als die 100 und mir war z.B. der RP23 in der mittleren Stufe, aftermarket, stark überdämpft. Das fuhr sich, war aber doch auch arg träge. Nach einem Push-Programm paßt er jetzt und ist deutlich lebhafter. Von daher find ich die Anpassung, wenigstens auf einen sinnvollen Bereich, seitens des Herstellers gar nicht mal so doof.


----------



## RattleHead (28. Januar 2009)

Heute erster fahrt mit scx 30 und rp2; ich bin 100+ und hab mit 200psi ein perfectes abstimmung. Gutum sag und kein dampf problem, beim jumps in "haus trail" gutum nutzen des federwegs. Das propedal/ lock brauch ich gar nicht! Vieleicht beim road climbing (that sucks anyway)


----------



## RattleHead (30. Januar 2009)




----------



## Numsi (30. Januar 2009)

Schönes Bike, muss echt sagen mir gefällt das SXC mit Alustrebe viel besser als mit Carbon... Sieht alles in allem sehr stimmig aus! Wie biste denn mit der 55 zufrieden, suche momentan nach ner 160mm Gabel, allerdings hört man ja fast nur schlechtes über die 55er Serie..?

MfG


----------



## Jendo (30. Januar 2009)

Numsi schrieb:


> Schönes Bike, muss echt sagen mir gefällt das SXC mit Alustrebe viel besser als mit Carbon.


Absolut!


----------



## RattleHead (31. Januar 2009)

Bin uber das 55 sehr zufrieden, es ist nur der R, aber zugstufe ist wirkungsvoll und airpreload macht das ich kein andere feder braucht. Er is segr steiff un recht progresive (darum bin ich ein Marzocchi fan, liebe das da kein bottom out gebt). Nach 3 tagen intensive fahren wirt immer besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Numsi (31. Januar 2009)

Hört sich ja erstma ziemlich gut an, warten wir mal ab ob es bei dir irgendwelche Ausfälle gibt in nächster Zeit.


----------



## Daniel12 (2. Februar 2009)

@numsi: ich fahre jetzt schon meine zweite 55R, ebenfalls im Slayer SXC.
die erste war in einem Scott Ransom, die musste zurück zu cosmic - allerdings war das ein frühes 2008´er Modell, danach kam ein Kartuschen Update, ich find die Gabel super, keine probleme, sehr schluckfreudig, reichlich federweg. die gabel ist für die preisklasse aus der sie ist absolut top!


----------



## JoeDesperado (3. Februar 2009)

an die, die ihre gabel im typischen weiß der rocky-canuck-rahmen haben lackieren lassen: welches weiß ist das genau? ich würde meine VAN gern optisch an den rahmen anpassen lassen (bei fox österreich: http://www.mga.co.at/show_berichtdetail.php?ber_id=1994&fpid=292), hab aber von den unterschiedlichen weiß-typen wenig ahnung...im thread hier wird einmal hockey-weiß erwähnt, kommt das hin? oder soll ich bei fox einfach "marzocchi-weiß" bestellen? 
und: eher matt oder metallic?


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Februar 2009)

geh mit deinem rahmen in die autolackiererei.
dort hat man farbkarten die du an den rahmen halten kannst.
wenn du die farbbezeichnung hast, gekommst du auch die angaben zum mischen.


----------



## Radical_53 (3. Februar 2009)

Ich müßte echt nachschauen, wie das hieß. Es war eine Uni-Farbe, kein Metallic oder so (ist dein Rahmen metallic beim weiß?). Signalweiß, Verkehrsschild-weiß oder so war das  
Paßt auch nicht 150%ig, ist bei mir einen Tick zu "weiß".


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Februar 2009)

RAL 9010 käme dem nahe.
Aber wie gesagt, geht zum Autolackierer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feuerwehr HH (5. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,

habe die möglichkeit ein SXC 70 2008 für 1999,- Euro zu kaufen...( Neu)..
größe "M"..bin 173 cm groß und eine Schrittlänge von 81 cm.

Stimmt die größe..??


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Februar 2009)

Passt 100%, egal ob Tour oder Trail!


----------



## JoeDesperado (5. Februar 2009)

sollte passen, ja. probieren kannst du's nicht?


----------



## Daniel12 (5. Februar 2009)

oh, das ist ein guter Preis!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. Februar 2009)

das ist wirklich gut. 
Oh sehr schön, das bestätigt auch mein Wahl der Rahmengröße bei 173 

@ Joe
würdest du dann die Brücke mitlackieren? Ist die Gebal schwarz oder dunkel blau?


----------



## JoeDesperado (5. Februar 2009)

ja, die brücke würd ich auch gleich weiß lackieren lassen. die originalfarbe müsste dunkelblaaaau sein, auch wenn ich mir grad nicht ganz sicher bin. kaum bin ich ein paar tage vom radl getrennt, vergess ich schon solche dinge...das fällt wohl unter entzugssymptomatik


----------



## JoeDesperado (5. Februar 2009)

...oder doch die gabel im canuck-rot?  naja, das wäre dann wohl zuviel.


----------



## Radical_53 (5. Februar 2009)

Zeig das rot mal einem Lackierer, der schlackert mit den Ohren und läuft kreischend davon 
Einer hat mir mal ein paar Takte dazu erzählt, sagte das wäre dann noch mehrschichtig lackiert und keine RAL-Farbe und noch metallic und was nicht noch. Sähe sicher schicker aus, aber das rot zu treffen ist wie ein 6er im Lotto.


----------



## JoeDesperado (5. Februar 2009)

da hast du wohl recht, ja. wär ja noch schöner, wenn das sauteure canuck eine 0815-lackierung hätte


----------



## Radical_53 (5. Februar 2009)

Ja, sehr richtig. Halt nur schwierig, den Rest entsprechend "anzupassen". Auch irgendwo verständlich, daß z.B. weder Rocky noch Bike Action da irgendwelche Details nach außen lassen.
Das wäre doch mal ein Service -> Gabel in original Rocky-Manier lackiert, passend zum Rest des Rades  

Das Luxus-Problem habe ich derzeit z.B. nicht nur bei meinem SXC, sondern auch einem frisch erworbenen, "alten" Element für meine Frau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (5. Februar 2009)

nein nicht in Rot. Das wäre dann zu viel
Da ist Weiß dann schon besser.

Wäre ist eine grau 36er würde ich sie nicht umlackieren. Die passt sehr sehr gut an ein Canuck


----------



## Radical_53 (5. Februar 2009)

Das Grau/Silber/Stahlblau von Fox schaut wie ich finde an den allermeisten Rädern verboten hässlich aus


----------



## JoeDesperado (5. Februar 2009)

meine wird eh weiß 
dazu dann evtl. noch weiße wellgo flats (bin bisher nur spd-pedale gefahren, das ist im winter eher ein hindernis) und fertig.


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (5. Februar 2009)

na Supi...

das super angebot vom SXC 70 ist in Gunmetal-Weiß...!!!

Kann mir jemand mal sagen was für eine Farbe das genau ist...???


----------



## heady (5. Februar 2009)

hi leute,

mal ne frage an alle sxc 50 fahrer die eine marzocchi am1 dran haben...

braucht es da einen speziellen adapter für die pumpe?

ich habe die sks sam pumpe und hab mir mal vorsichtshalber grade diesen adapter hier

http://www.bike24.net/p14689.html

geordert. sicher ist sicher.  oder lässt die sich auch ohne bepumpen?

die sam sollte ja auch okay sein für den verbauten rp23, ne?

danke euch.


----------



## Fabeymer (5. Februar 2009)

Feuerwehr HH schrieb:


> na Supi...
> 
> das super angebot vom SXC 70 ist in Gunmetal-Weiß...!!!
> 
> Kann mir jemand mal sagen was für eine Farbe das genau ist...???









So sieht der Rahmen aus.


----------



## JoeDesperado (5. Februar 2009)

in natura ist er sogar noch ein eck schöner.


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Februar 2009)

Der sieht mal richtig schick aus


----------



## Der Toni (6. Februar 2009)

Stimmt, heute hat der Postmann meinen gebracht und ich komme gerade aus dem Keller (der King ist drin):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feuerwehr HH (6. Februar 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort...!!

werde mal zu BOC fahren und ein Probe sitzen auf ein SXC 30 organisieren..

ist ja der gleiche Rahmen....!!!

Habe ja auch noch ein Ransom zum gleichen Preis zur Auswahl...

Um so länger ich warte um so weniger weiss ich welches ich nun nehmen soll...!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Februar 2009)

Na dann schau dir mal den Scott Dämpfer an.
Und dann frag dich, was du im Fall eines Schadens oder Upgrades tun kannst....


----------



## JoeDesperado (6. Februar 2009)

naaaja, scott tauscht 1.) die dämpfer rasch aus und bietet 2.) upgrades an - da gibt's also fast nichts zu meckern. ich bin aber auch kein freund von solch integrierten systemen...man sieht ja bei specialized, wie sehr es in die hose gehen kann, wenn ein rahmenhersteller glaubt, federgabeln und dämpfer selbst herstellen zu müssen


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (6. Februar 2009)

Tja die geliebte Fahrräder....

wie gesagt..heute probefahrt mit ein SXC 30 und dann werde ich mich wohl entscheiden müssen...!!

Was meint ihr zum Dämpfer..(DHX 4.0 AIR) mit knapp 95 kg trockengewicht...


----------



## JoeDesperado (6. Februar 2009)

der wird viel druck benötigen und trotzdem im mittleren bereich durchrauschen. aber probier's erst mal aus, manche mögen das "plushe" feeling.


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (6. Februar 2009)

Oh man...hört sich ja nach ein sehr weiches fahrverhalten an...!!

wie siehts aus mit Berghoch fahren....wippt der Dämpfer dolle oder gehts....??

Die Gabel ist ja supi...(Fox 36 Talas R ) zum klettern einzustellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (6. Februar 2009)

der dämpfer wippt sehr wenig, da musst du dir keine sorgen machen.


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (6. Februar 2009)

Was für ein Dämpfer fährst du..??

Ist halt mein erstes richtiges Fahrrad was ich kaufen möchte und zögere wahrscheinlich deswegen...


----------



## JoeDesperado (6. Februar 2009)

ich bin einen dhx air 5.0 gefahren,der mir aber eben zu sehr im mittleren bereich durchgesackt ist. nach einer verkleinerung der luftkammer war das problem weg. dann hab ich aber einen dhx coil probiert - seitdem liegt der air in der ecke und wartet auf einen käufer.
aber wie gesagt: jeder hat seine eigene vorstellung vom setup, also lass dich hier nicht irritieren, sondern probier das rad aus!


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (6. Februar 2009)

Alle klar...Danke für die schnelle Antworten...

Werde wie gesagt heute eine Probefahrt mit dem SXC 30 machen...und wenn der passen sollte dann passt ein SXC 70 auch..Bis auf die Ausstattung sind ja alle SXC rahmen gleich oder..?..


----------



## *iceman* (6. Februar 2009)

Er fährt einen DHX Coil 5.0, also einen Stahldämpfer wie inzwischen einige hier in ihren SXC's. 
Wirst du dir bei deinem Gewicht auch überlegen (kann ich dir versprechen  ).

Zum wippen: Der DHX Air 4.0 rauscht zwar durch den mittleren Federweg, aber wippen tut er echt kaum. Da wippt der Stahldämpfer deutlich mehr (zumindest bei mir).

Edit: OK, da war ich zu langsam...


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Februar 2009)

die sxc rahmen sind gleich.
einzige ausnahme ist der 30er rahmen, der hat alusitzstreben statt carbon.


----------



## JoeDesperado (6. Februar 2009)

nein, im SXC 30 sollte ein fox rp2 drin sein, der wird sich etwas anders (evtl. sogar besser) fahren als der dhx air 4.0 im SXC 70.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Februar 2009)

er hat doch die rahmen gemeint?
die dämpfer unterscheiden sich schon, logo


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (6. Februar 2009)

Ja ist ein RP 2 drinne..
Hauptsache der Rahmen passt...!!


----------



## peterbe (6. Februar 2009)

Ich fahre mit 90 kg einen dhx 4 und bin wohl einer derjenigen, die das "Durchrauschen" im mittleren Federweg mögen. Beim Umstieg von weniger Federweg oder Hardtail sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, ich glaube allerdings, dass es auch mit der Sitz-Fahrposition zusammenhängt, wie sehr das Durchrauschen nervt. Ich mags und die Endprogression ist allemal da.
Bergauf bei einer Sitzposition nicht zu weit hinten klettert das SXC toll, da wackelt der Dämpfer sehr wenig, vor allem muss kein Propedal eingestellt werden vor jeder Steigung, einfach hoch und gut ists.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RattleHead (6. Februar 2009)

Uber das dhx 4 kan ich nicht urteilen,aber das rp2 in meinem sxc30 finde ich unglaublich gut. Haben for jahren alle touren auf big bike (RM7/RMX) gefahren, und dan wirt diesem shock sehr unauffallig und efficient. Kein durchsacken beim tretten, aber vollig nutzbar wen notig. Das macht das bike sehr efficient ohne das sluckvermogen zu verlieren.


----------



## *iceman* (6. Februar 2009)

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass der RP2 gut funktioniert und das Problem mit dem Durchsacken weniger oder sogar garnicht hat, aber es gibt ja einen Grund dass man zu den Dämpfern mit PiggyBag greift.
Das SXC hat ja doch schon etwas mehr Federweg (und dazu noch ein nicht zu kleines Übersetzungsverhältnis) und da soll der RP2 das Problem bekommen, dass er zu warm wird und dann halt zunehmend verhärtet. Ist vielleicht für jemanden, der das Bike nicht so hart rannimmt kein Problem.
Bin aber selber noch keinen RP2 gefahren.

Aber ich kann nur jedem raten wenn er die Gelegenheit bekommt das ganze mal mit einem Stahldämpfer zu probieren. Der Unterschied ist nicht subtil oder sowas, sondern einfach nur krass!!!

Bin jetzt übrigens bei knappen 80kg mit Ausrüstung bei einer 500er Feder hängen geblieben.
Den Federteller hab ich inzwischen oben auch etwas abgefeilt, ist aber nicht so viel was da weg muss und so gefällt mir das auf jeden Fall besser...


----------



## Numsi (7. Februar 2009)

Jo ich fahre auch immernoch ne 500er Feder in meinem Van R, auch ca 80 kg fahrfertig, hab zwar ziemlich viel SAG aber bisher keine Durchschläge bemerkt. Wollte eigentlich mal ne 550er testen, jedoch sind mir die 50 ocken für ne neue Feder zuviel nur zum ausprobieren.
Momentan denke ich drüber nach mal ne 160mm Gabel in mein SXC zu packen, da ich von Anfang an die 66 gefahren bin und einfach gerne mal wissen will wies sich mit 20 mm weniger an der Front fährt. Hat zufällig jemand Erfahrungen mit der Durolux oder der Domain? Für ne Fox reicht mein Budget leider nicht aus.


----------



## *iceman* (7. Februar 2009)

Also bei mir stimmt der SAG mit der 500er Feder ziemlich exakt (so um die 25%), mit der 550er bleiben dann noch 20% oder sowas, was mir dann bei so 'nem Bike eindeutig zu wenig ist.

Ich fahr die Lyric (die man ja auch deutlich günstiger bekommt als 'ne Fox) und bin eigentlich bisher sehr zufrieden mit dem Teil. Musste nur auf 'ne weiche Feder wechseln und wenns richtig kalt ist fährt sie sich etwas bockig. Ist die Stahlfederversion, von der 2Step hört man ja nicht viel gutes...


----------



## Numsi (7. Februar 2009)

Jo mein Nachbar, mit dem ich die meiste Zeit biken gehe, fährt in seinem Cube Fritzz auch die Lyrik U-Turn und ist sehr zufrieden. Die Domain gibts als 2009er Modell schon ab ca 400 Euro von daher n gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis. Über die Durolux hab ich bisher nur gutes gelesen, allerdings gibts die nur als Luftpumpe, mir wäre ne Stahlfedergabel lieber...


----------



## JoeDesperado (7. Februar 2009)

wie wär's mit einer gebrauchten van (aufpassen auf risse bei der achsklemmung)?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/168549/cat/18
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/167837/cat/18

oder wotan?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/167087/cat/18


----------



## Numsi (7. Februar 2009)

Hmmm. Also die Vans machen nen guten Eindruck, und der Preis ist wohl auch gerechtfertigt. Die Wotan soll wohl bei härterem Einsatz nich so der Hammer sein, wie ich gelesen habe.
Naja ich werd das mal weiterhin beobachten, muss eh erstma noch meinen DHX Air loswerden und aufs Gehalt warten 

Aber danke für die Recherche Joe


----------



## JoeDesperado (7. Februar 2009)

gerne! deine 66 willst du garnicht verkaufen?


----------



## Numsi (7. Februar 2009)

Ne eigentlich nich, erstens bekommt man eh nich viel dafür, und zweitens werde ich mir eventuell bald nen Zweitbike aufbauen, wo die dann Platz finden würde.
Die 66 gefällt mir so ja eins A, nur verwurschtelt die ja die Geometrie vom SXC nen bischen, und ich würd eben gerne wissen wies sich mit 160 mm anfühlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (7. Februar 2009)

Ich habe erst vor kurzem von einer 150mm RC 36 auf eine 160mm Talas RC36 gewechselt und knapp 700 Euro für eine neue 07er (oem) bezahlt
http://shop.cnc-bike.de/product_inf...cts_id=5515&osCsid=l679kukdug44s6svrn29qk5uq3

Ich denke, dann ist der Preis mit einer Lyric vergleichbar für eine entscheidend bessere Gabel.


----------



## *iceman* (7. Februar 2009)

Entscheidend bessere Gabel?
Bin zwar noch keine Talas gefahren, aber was man so hÃ¶rt ist sie ja vom Ansprechverhalten her nicht so der Hammer. OK, die HÃ¶henverstellung ist klasse, aber die braucht man im SXC eh nicht wirklich und es ist und bleibt eine Luftgabel. Da geht die Lyric in Stahl denke ich schon besser und hÃ¶henverstellbar fÃ¼r lange Auffahrten ist sie auch.
Eine Van wÃ¼rde ich zu dem Preis jederzeit der Lyric vorziehen, aber im Vergleich zur Talas bleib ich bei der Lyric. Zumal die Lyric UVP auch 1000â¬ kostet.


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo leute,

weiss jemanden von euch wie schwer ein Slayer SXC 70 aus 2008 ist..??

Finde nichts auf der RM Homepage...

Danke...


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Februar 2009)

kommt drauf an was du dran schraubst
meinst nur den rahmen?
welche größe?


----------



## fanta1 (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo 
ich kann dir das gewicht von einem 07er(18") sagen wobei -glaube ich- zum 08er keine Änderungen sind. 
Mit 2.5 Minions und Fladpedalen hat meins 15,5 kg. 
Gruß Markus


----------



## *iceman* (11. Februar 2009)

Also meins auch ein 07er SXC70 (19") kam mit Luftdämpfer, Lyric (Stahl), Avid Code, 2.5er Minions, Flats, KeFü und Bashguard auf ziemlich genau 15kg.
Mit dem Stahldämpfer sind's jetzt halt knappe 15.5kg

Was der Rahmen alleine wiegt weiß ich nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (11. Februar 2009)

rahmen allein (19"): ca. 3,2kg, mit dhx air sind das dann bei 19" RH 3,68kg.


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (11. Februar 2009)

Ich meinta ja ein komplettes Bike...

Also so um die 15 bis 15,5 kg..

doch ganz schon gewicht was...??


----------



## peterbe (11. Februar 2009)

Feuerwehr HH schrieb:


> Ich meinta ja ein komplettes Bike...
> 
> Also so um die 15 bis 15,5 kg..
> 
> doch ganz schon gewicht was...??



Das ist nach unten bis an die 12 kg reduzierbar (na ja, vielleicht auch sehr teuer), ich habe einen 21''-Rahmen mit DT 1750er Laufrädern und BB 2.4, dhx 4, Talas RC 36, hier und da ein wenig Carbonteilen und komme derzeit auf 13,8 kg, damit lebe ich ganz gut.


----------



## Radical_53 (11. Februar 2009)

Ist halt immer die Frage, wie man sich das Rad aufbauen will, für was es gut sein soll. Irgendwo zwischen 11 und 17kg wird man da wohl am Ende landen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Februar 2009)

Meins wiegt bei 18" mit Muddy Mary und Fox 36VAN etwa 14,5kg.
Das ist OK für mich
Wenn du Gewicht machen willst, versuch es an den Laufrädern, dort merkt man es deutlich.
Carbonstützen oder absolute Leichtbauteile finde ich fehl am Platz.
Es ist ein Endurobike und sollte auch die entsprechenden Anbauteile haben.


----------



## gerbine1 (11. Februar 2009)

Feuerwehr HH schrieb:


> Ich meinta ja ein komplettes Bike...
> 
> Also so um die 15 bis 15,5 kg..
> 
> doch ganz schon gewicht was...??



Sagen wir eher um die 14kg. Nach oben und unten 2kg, je nach Aufbau und Einsatzbereich.


----------



## Der Toni (11. Februar 2009)

Darf ich vorstellen:
Mein SXC 70. Rahmen bei CRC gekauft und alle Teile von meinem New Slayer übernommen. Bestellt ist noch eine Kindshock I950, die soll laut Gocycle nächste Woche kommen.
Gewicht 14,5 so wie auf dem Foto.


----------



## JoeDesperado (11. Februar 2009)

sehr schön! der rahmen gefällt mir fast besser als mein canuck...


----------



## Numsi (11. Februar 2009)

Joaa, so in schwarz-weiß machter auch was her, stimmt schon. Aber die Reifen, die kannste sowas von inner Pfeife rauchen, außer natürlich du fährst nur Waldautobahn, was ich nicht hoffe.

Gruß

P.S.: @ Joe: Blasphemie!!!


----------



## Der Toni (11. Februar 2009)

Numsi schrieb:


> Joaa, so in schwarz-weiß machter auch was her, stimmt schon. Aber die Reifen, die kannste sowas von inner Pfeife rauchen, außer natürlich du fährst nur Waldautobahn, was ich nicht hoffe.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> P.S.: @ Joe: Blasphemie!!!



Fat Albert füt Waldautobahn? Tststs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (11. Februar 2009)

ja, hast eh recht, ich werde buße tun


----------



## Numsi (11. Februar 2009)

Also ich bin die anfangs auch gefahren, und mir ham die in so ziemlich allen Belangen nich gereicht... Vielleicht auch ein typischer Fall von "Unzureichende Fahrtechnik mit dicken Pneus ausgleichen"..?


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (15. Februar 2009)

Werde wenn alles klappt nächsten Monat mein SXC 70 2008 bekommen..

Macht es sinn die Laufräder XM 317 durch Crossmax SX zu ersetzen oder gibt es da wichtigere Sachen die ich erst mal ersetzen müßte..???

Wie sind die WTB Prowler XT/SS zu bewerten...??

sind die erst mal ok oder gleich tauschen..??


----------



## peterbe (15. Februar 2009)

Feuerwehr HH schrieb:


> Werde wenn alles klappt nächsten Monat mein SXC 70 2008 bekommen..
> 
> Macht es sinn die Laufräder XM 317 durch Crossmax SX zu ersetzen oder gibt es da wichtigere Sachen die ich erst mal ersetzen müßte..???
> ?



Spar noch ein wenig und kauf dir gleich Laufräder mit breiteren Felgen wie DT 5.1, da hast du mehr von. Der Abstand Deore-Naben mit 317 zu Enduro SX ist noch nicht so riesig. Dann lieber gleich mit richtigen Enduro-Laufrädern aufwerten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2009)

und mach dich mal schlau mit den gleitlagern im freilauf bei Mavic....


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (15. Februar 2009)

was soll dann mit den Gleitlagern sein im mavic..???

Und was ist mit den WTB Prowler Gummis...?


Wenn ich das richtig verstehe würdet ihr nur die Laufräder auf DT-Swiss 5.1 aufrüsten..???

Und wieso sparen....die crossmax sx liegen bei ca. 600,-bis 650,-

Die EX 5.1 mit 340 Naben bekommt mann schon für 400,- bis 450,-


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2009)

mavic hat ein gleitlager im freilauf.
es reibt direkt auf der nabe und juckelt diese kaputt.
irreparabel!
du hast dauernd spiel im ritzelpacket, auch wenn du den frailauf tauschst.
sufu wird dir helfen.
wenn du schon 600,- ausgeben möchtest, nimm die dt ex 1750


----------



## JoeDesperado (15. Februar 2009)

gegendarstellung: ich hab den freilauf beim ersten anzeichen von spiel servicieren lassen, seitdem wackelt nichts mehr. 1 solches service pro jahr wird wohl noch drin sein


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2009)

hast du eine neue nabe bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (15. Februar 2009)

nein, ein teil im freilauf (frag mich bitte nicht genau, welcher, ist schon ein paar monate her) wurde getauscht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2009)

hast eine neue freilauftrommel bekommen.
ist standardreparatur bei mavic.
bei der 3 trommel wirst du sehen was ich meine, dann geht das spiel nicht mehr weg weil zuviel auf der nabe fehlt.


----------



## JoeDesperado (15. Februar 2009)

na da bin ich gespannt, das wird aber (hochgerechnet) erst in knapp 2 jahren soweit sein - damit könnte ich leben (optimal ist es natürlich nicht, keine frage).


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Februar 2009)

nach meiner erfahrung geht es immer schneller.
wenn die rauhe oberfläche der nabe mal blank ist kann man zusehen.
habe einige 10.000km erfahrungen mit den laufrädern sammeln können.
im forum gibt es leute, die sich industrielager (wie früher) eingesetzt haben.


----------



## peterbe (16. Februar 2009)

Feuerwehr HH schrieb:


> Und wieso sparen....die crossmax sx liegen bei ca. 600,-bis 650,-
> 
> Die EX 5.1 mit 340 Naben bekommt mann schon für 400,- bis 450,-



340er Naben sind natürlich die falsche Wahl für ein langlebiges SXC; blätter mal durch den Thread: HopeII, DT 240 Oversize oder FR, die Möglichkeiten sind endlos: aber entscheidend ist die Breite der Felge. 
Und der Preis der Crossmax SX ist eindeutig nicht angemessen, wenn es die DT 1750 oft schon für 600 Euros gibt.


----------



## Der Toni (16. Februar 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Spar noch ein wenig und kauf dir gleich Laufräder mit breiteren Felgen wie DT 5.1, da hast du mehr von. Der Abstand Deore-Naben mit 317 zu Enduro SX ist noch nicht so riesig. Dann lieber gleich mit richtigen Enduro-Laufrädern aufwerten.



Bitte??? Die SX haben eine Innenmaulweite von 21mm (wie die 5.1), die Deore 19mm.
Das ist schon ´ne Menge.
Zu der ganzen Mavic-Freilaufdiskussion: Ich fahre meine Crossmax XL seit 4Jahren quasi im Dauereinsatz. Zuerst mit meinem Element (AlpenX, 24h Rennen-usw.) dann auf meinem Slayer (Touren, Guideausbildung mit Bikeparkeinsatz-etc.) und jetzt mit meinem SXC. Die Räder haben bestimmt mittlerweile weit über 20000km drauf und sind nicht geschont worden.Wenn man die Crossmax ein wenig pflegt, halten die lange (bei mir).
Ich habe damit schon eine Menge Spaß gehabt und die sind von einem Fehlkauf meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Februar 2009)

Hast du kein Spiel im Frailaufpaket?


----------



## Der Toni (16. Februar 2009)

Ich habe diese Diskussion hier verfolgt und auch deine Probs mit den Mavics kenne ich. Darauf hin habe ich mir einen Ersatzfreilauf für die XL
gekauft (bei Bikecomponents 32,50).
Das Spiel im Freilauf ist minimal, vielleicht 0,5mm - also noch kein Grund sich Sorgen zu machen. Ich warte den Freilauf regelmäßig und sollte das Spiel größer werden, kommt der Ersatzfreilauf drauf. Wenn der LRS noch 1 Jahr hält, hat er sich die Rente verdient.
Ich werde mir jetzt sowieso schon mal ´nen 2t Touren LRS zulegen. Mit bissschen breiteren Felgen. Kann ja nich schaden.


----------



## Radical_53 (16. Februar 2009)

Bei einem Budget von 600â¬ kann man sich doch auf der anderen Seite auch einen schÃ¶nen LRS zusammenstellen und von einem guten Laufradbauer erschaffen lassen. Da wÃ¼rde ich mir keinen System-LRS mehr antun.


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (16. Februar 2009)

Na mal sehen wie und was ich machen werde..!!

Fahre das Bike überwiegend über Wald und Wiese und möchte Touren machen wo klettereigenschaften gebraucht werden..

Glaub dafür ist das Rad optimal..?


----------



## Numsi (16. Februar 2009)

Also ich fahre DT Swiss 440 FR Naben mit 721er Felgen und die halten echt was aus, die Lagerung der Naben ist top, Gewicht is ok und im Gegensatz zu dem System Zeug sparste da noch ca 200 Ocken!


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (16. Februar 2009)

Wie sieht es mit den reifen aus..?

Orginal sind ja WTB Prowler XT/SS 2,3 montiert, sind die ok für Wald,Wiese 

und Straße oder lieber gleich tauschen..??


----------



## RockyRider66 (16. Februar 2009)

Feuerwehr HH schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit den reifen aus..?
> 
> Orginal sind ja WTB Prowler XT/SS 2,3 montiert, sind die ok für Wald,Wiese
> 
> und Straße oder lieber gleich tauschen..??



Ich glaube Bike und Reifen können mehr als du.
Wenn du das Thema Straße anschneidest, hast du dich sicher für das falsche Bike entschieden.
Ansonsten lass die Schlappen drauf und probier.
Wenn dir die Leute empfehlen, welche Reifen du montieren sollst, gibt es eine ellenlange Diskussion.
Der Reifen hängt von deinem Fahrstil ab.
Da ist alles "Fast Fred" bis Muddy Mary DH drin.

Also setzt dich auf den Bock und und fahre ihn, ist eine geiles Bike!


----------



## Geißbock__ (16. Februar 2009)

Aber für Wald und Wiese ist das Bike wiederum Ideal! Ich fahr auch erst Straße, bis ich in den Wald komme! 
Ich Denke, wenn man ein Bike ausgewählt hat, ist es bestimmt schon das richtige!

Grüße





Habe jetzt auch schon einige Fahrten mit meinem neuen Bike gemacht und bin vom Handling und Sitzposition völlig positiv überrascht! Bin jetzt noch am überlegen, ob ein Stahlfederdämpfer das bessere für mich wäre. Lege doch mehr Wert auf die Perfomence bergab!


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (16. Februar 2009)

Schönes Bike...


----------



## Numsi (16. Februar 2009)

Wenn dir die Bergab-Performance wichtiger ist und du mit etwas Wippen bergauf leben kannst defintiv Stahlfeder!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (16. Februar 2009)

meine meinung dazu muss ich wohl nicht mehr kundtun


----------



## Geißbock__ (16. Februar 2009)

Suche noch einen vernünftigen Stahfederdämpfer! Etwas wippen ist ok! Bin ich von meinem Uzzi schon gewohnt! Ist aber kein Vergleich!!! Bin wie gesagt total begeistert von meinem rot weißen!


----------



## peterbe (16. Februar 2009)

Numsi schrieb:


> Wenn dir die Bergab-Performance wichtiger ist und du mit etwas Wippen bergauf leben kannst defintiv Stahlfeder!!!



Liebe Feuerwehr HH: Also, um am Horneburger Deich Downhill zu machen, reicht sowohl eine RP2, als auch ein DHX 4, für Ausflüge in die Geest ebenfalls, und wenn du hauptsächlich in den Harburger Bergen fahren willst, bringt dich eher dein Fahrkönnen an deine Grenzen als ein Luftdämpfer! Also, den Ball flach halten und erst mal fahren! So ein SXC möchte Stück für Stück über die Jahre aufgepimpt werden und reifen...


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (16. Februar 2009)

??????

glaub du hast dich verlesen...!!!!


----------



## peterbe (16. Februar 2009)

Feuerwehr HH schrieb:


> ??????
> 
> glaub du hast dich verlesen...!!!!



Ich denke nicht Und wenn du Lust hast, schau mal im DOD-Tread Norddeutschland vorbei, wann wir fahren, vielleicht können wir mal gemeinsam die SXCs die wenigen Steilhänge in den HBs runterdengeln.


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (16. Februar 2009)

Aber ich hatte doch nichts zum Dämpfer gesagt...???

Wenn meins da ist können wir uns gerne mal Treffen..!!


----------



## peterbe (16. Februar 2009)

Feuerwehr HH schrieb:


> Aber ich hatte doch nichts zum Dämpfer gesagt...???
> 
> Wenn meins da ist können wir uns gerne mal Treffen..!!



Ich habe auch nur vor der Dämpferdiskussion gewahrnt...


----------



## heady (17. Februar 2009)

hi leute,

mein sxc 2007 ist ja nun auch vor ca einer woche eingetrudelt, ich bin total hin und weg von dem gerät, auch wenn ich wetterbedingt bis jetzt nur wenig fahren konnte.

habe jedoch eine frage bezüglich gabel und dämpfer (marzocchi am1 und rp23). da das ja nun nen bike von 2007 ist, denke ich mal dass das dort im lager ne weile rumlag im karton. frage wäre jetzt, ob aufgrund dessen beim dämpfer und bei der gabel nen service machen sollte, oder ob dasw öl, fett und was auch immer trotz des alters immernoch entsprechend vorhanden ist und ich bedenkenlos fahren kann. reicht es wenn ich das fette? fänd es schon hammer wenn das bei einem neurad nötig wäre, aber ich möchte halt sicher gehen das die teile auch nicht kaputt gehen. insbesondere gabel und dämpfer.

gibt es sonst was, was ihr nmir empfehlen würdet und kann ich bedenkenlos losfahren?

danke euch für die antworten.


----------



## Jurek (17. Februar 2009)

ich fahr auch ne 2007ner Version, und glaub vom gleichen rad (kannst ja Fotos anschauen), hab 2008 gekauft, nix gemacht, und funltioniert alles super!
Tipp: Dämpfer mit sehr viel Luft fahren!
Mfg Jurek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heady (17. Februar 2009)

hey,

jo ist dasselbe bike, nur die farbe ist anders. 
danke für dine antwort erstmal. weiss ja jetzt nicht inwiefern 1 jahr alt und 2 jahre alt nen unterschied machen in bezug auf meine frage. denke aber mal nicht oder?

das mit dem luftdruck stimmt, hatte anfangs 9 bar drin, da ich gelesen hatte 1 bar pro 10 kilo (wiege so 87kg ca.). da ist mir der hinterbau total eingesackt und ich dachte schon der dämpfer wäre nicht okay. habe jetzt so ca. 14-15 drin. das fühlt sich ganz gut an, sollte auch genügen wa?

gibts eventuell ne methode herauszufinden, ob öl etc im dämpfer/gabel noch genug vorhanden ist? oder mach ich mir hier umsonst nen kopp?


----------



## Radical_53 (17. Februar 2009)

1 bar pro 10 Kilo ist definitiv keine Angabe, die man bei Rocky oder bei Fox findet


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Februar 2009)

hi heady,
glückwunsch zum sxc, feines bike!
am dämpfer brauchst du nix zu machen.
die gabel würde ich mal auf den kopf stellen damit das öl ober an die dichtungen und führungsbuchsen kommt.

wenn dir das bike trotz richtig eingestelltem sag etwas hinten weg sackt, würde ich nicht einfach mehr druck fahren.
das ist eine sache des luftvolumen.
der effekt tritt auch bei anderen marker auf, liegt also nicht am hinterbau.

also wenn es dich stört, veringere das luftvolumen.
das geht einfach und schnell.
danach ist der hinterbau voll aktiv und sackt trotzdem nicht so weg.

ach ja, miss den druck in psi, ist genauer abzulesen.
ich fahre mit 71kg (nackisch) 155psi im dhx (piggypack auch 155psi)
hast zwar kein piggypack, aber die luftvolumen von rp23 und dhx sind gleich

ich kenne viele leute mit unterschielichen bikes die das gemacht haben, alle sind froh damit.

gruß


----------



## heady (17. Februar 2009)

hey rockyrider,



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> also wenn es dich stört, veringere das luftvolumen.




sorry, da kann ich dir jetzt grade nicht ganz folgen, aber ich nehme an dass du nicht einfach wieder druck ablassen meinst. was genau meinst du?

ich hab jetzt grade ein wenig luft abgelassen und da kam mir minimal so ne blaue flüssigkeit entgegen. ist das normal?

anfangs hat der dämpfer ein wenig gequietscht, hat sich aber nach der ersten ausfahrt so ziemlich reguliert, meine ich zumindest. was hat es denn damit auf sich?

also den dämpfer auch erstmal auch nicht von aussen fetten? hab hier noch judy butter rumfliegen, alternativ noch teflonfett...

insgesamt kommt mir das ansprechverhalten ein wenig träge vor. ich hatte halt noch nie ein fully. vielleicht schätz ich das auch falsch ein oder ich habe die perfekte einstellung noch nicht gefunden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (17. Februar 2009)

Um das Volumen zu ändern muss man den Dämpfer ausbauen und die obere Luftkammer abnehmen.
Das ist keine Standardeinstellung von FOX.
Wie das geht, erkläre ich dir gerne wenn nötig.

Stell den richtigen sag ein und fahr erst einmal.
Wenn du das gefühl hast, dass der Hinterbau beim antreten weit eintaucht, bzw. wegsackt, sprich uns hier im Forum nochmal an.

Die blaue Flüssigkeit im Dämpfer ist richtig.
Das ist sog. FOX Fluid, ein Silikonöl zur Schmierung.

Von außen brauchst du die Kolbenstange eigentlich nur mit etwas Brunox zu reinigen. (ja Brunox, auch wenn jetzt vielleicht wieder diskussionen deswegen aufkommen)
Schmieren ist nicht nötig, bringt auch nix.


----------



## heady (18. Februar 2009)

hi zusammen,

auf das mit dem luftvolumen ändern komme ich jedenfalls nochmal zurück, werde dich dann darauf ansprechen sobald ich den dämpfer mal ausbaue. danke. 

jedenfalls hat heute das wetter endlich mal mitgespielt und ich hab ne tour gemacht. hat übelst fun gemacht, aber ich habe in der tat das gefühl dass mir, insbesondere beim anfahren, der dämpfer wegsackt und ich habe auch während der fahrt irgendwie das gefühl dass ich nach unten hänge. insbesondere dann im vergleich, wenn ich pro pedal zugeschaltet habe. dann fühlt es sich richtig gut an, aber das ist ja auch nicht sinn der sache. welche ursache kann das haben? der sag sollte eigentlich richtig sein. hm... eventuell ist es auch einfach nur die umgewöhnung von HT und ich muss mich daran erstmal gewöhnen?! 

was auch geil war, als es bergab holprig wurde, ist erstmal der knopf vom eta der mz am1 schön weggeploppt, dass ich erstmal ne halbe stunde damit beschäftigt war den im laub zu suchen. sehr hochwertig. 

ansonsten bin ich mit der gabel und dem bike total zufrieden. nur das mit dem dämpfer macht mir alles irgendwie ein wenig zu miese. :\
wäre echt froh über ein paar tips. 

andere frage hätt ich auch noch, ich wasch das bike nach der fahrt immer mit heissem wasser ab. über rost und so brauch ich mir da keine gedanken machen oder? ist mir nämlich bei meinem alten passiert, dass stand allerdings auch immer draußen und die teile waren wesentlich "unwertiger".

hier auch mal ein foto von meinem guten stück, nach der heutigen fahrt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Februar 2009)

Das Wegsacken kommt vom zu großen Luftvolumen.

Wasser ist kein problem, solltest aber den schwarzen Deckel auf dem Umwerferstutzen abdichten.
Sonst hast du schnell ein kaputtes Tretlager


----------



## JoeDesperado (18. Februar 2009)

so, der dhx air ist verkauft - will hier vllt. zufällig jemand seinen rp2/rp23 loswerden?


----------



## Radical_53 (18. Februar 2009)

*Noch* nicht  Will hier noch einen Versuch starten, mal schauen wie das Duell ausgeht. Du hast doch den Coil, was ist mit dem passiert?


----------



## JoeDesperado (18. Februar 2009)

ein duell gegen welchen dämpfer denn?
den coil behalte ich, ich such nur einen leichten luftdämpfer für ein zweites, leichteres setup...


----------



## heady (18. Februar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Das Wegsacken kommt vom zu großen Luftvolumen.
> 
> Wasser ist kein problem, solltest aber den schwarzen Deckel auf dem Umwerferstutzen abdichten.



hm, dann wäre es wohl doch von nöten deinen tip in anspruch zu nehmen oder ich muss damit zurecht kommen. traue mich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht so unbedingt am hinterbau rumzuschrauben, geschweige denn den dämpfer rauszumontieren. ist das schwer?

stimmt, ich erinnere mich dass das schonmal jemand geschrieben hatte, als ich vor hatte das bike zu kaufen, da stand auch was ich machen sollte. ich finde den post aber leider grade nicht. :\ haste nen tip wie ich das machen kann? hab jetzt allerdings schon 2 mal wasser so drüber geschüttet, sollte nicht weiter schlimm sein hoffe ich...


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Februar 2009)

Keine Angst, von so bisschen Wasser passiert nix.
Solltest du aber bei Gelegenheit nachholen.

Dämpfer ausbauen ist einfach.
Bike aufhängen, Hinterrad raus.
Die beiden Schrauben am Dämpfer lösen und raus nehmen, fertig.

Luft am Dämpfer ablassen.
Die Dicke Kammer mit den Aufklebern ist nur über die kleine geschoben.
Du siehst zwischen den Kammern einen kleinen Stahlring.
Den hebelst du raus.
Die große Kammer kannst du dann nach hinten abziehen.
Geht anfangs etwas schwer aus den Dichtungen.

Dann nimmst du eine alte Plastikflasche vom Bike oder eine CD Spindel.
Daraus schneidest du einen Streifen den du in die große Kammer legst.
Anshließend mit etwas fett wieder draufschieben und Stahlring dahinter.

Wieder aufpumpen, einbauen, fertig.
Mit der größe der Plastik kann man etwas experimentieren.
Je mehr Plastik, desto kleiner das Luftvolumen, desto weniger durchsacken.

Irgend jemand hier im Forum hat Fotos davon.
IST ECHT EASY!


----------



## heady (19. Februar 2009)

okay, besten dank ersmal für die ausführliche erklärung. 
hört sich jetzt wirklich nicht so wild an. denke das kriege ich hin. werde das auf jeden fall machen demnächst. war heute wieder fahren und das geht mir mit dem einsacken echt auf die nerven. :\ muss den ja eh spätestens zum vorgeschriebenen service ausbauen, kann ja nicht schaden wenn man´s dann drauf hat und dann könnt ich die luftkammer auch selber warten. 
rein aus interesse: was sagt fox eigentlich zu dem ganzen, also von wegen garantie und so?

dafür sollte dann aber ein drehmomentschlüssel vorhanden sein, zum einbau dann, oder? habe mir bis jetzt noch keinen zugelegt, da ich bis jetzt alles so hinbekommen habe.


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Februar 2009)

Für die beiden Stahschrauben am Dämpfer brauchst sicher keinen Drehmomentschlüssel.

Die Luftkammer abziehen dauert 60sec.
Wenn du den Dämpfer zum Service schicken solltest nimmst du den Plastikstreifen einfach vorher wieder raus.
Der liegt nur lose rum.


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (20. Februar 2009)

Wollte nur nochmal wissen ob man die FOX Talas 36 R auch blockieren kann oder ob man die Gabel nur absenken kann..??

160-130-100 mm..braucht man das oft beim klettern..??


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. Februar 2009)

beides NEIN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (20. Februar 2009)

Feuerwehr HH schrieb:


> ....
> 160-130-100 mm..braucht man das oft beim klettern..??



oft nicht, aber ab und zu schon (wenns arg steil wird).


----------



## heady (21. Februar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Für die beiden Stahschrauben am Dämpfer brauchst sicher keinen Drehmomentschlüssel.



okay, danke.  früher oder später werde ich wahrscheinlich um die anschaffung eh nicht herumkommen, aber bin momentan froh wenn ich das geld dafür nicht ausgeben muss. ´n guter ist ja anscheinend nicht grade günstig.

eine frage noch zum brunox...

einfach dieses normale deo kaufen oder das turbo spray oder ist´s egal. sprüh ich das zum reinigen des dämpfers einfach drauf und lass das einwirken oder dann wieder mit einem lappen abwischen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Februar 2009)

Ich hab 5- 6 Jahre das normale Brunox genommen.
Seit 2 jahren nehm ich das Deo, macht keinen Unterschied.
Ist nur was fürs Gewissen.............


----------



## Feuerwehr HH (23. Februar 2009)

So das mit dem Slayer sxc 70 für 1999,- Euro hat sich erledigt....

Leider verkauft am Samstag...ich könnt Kotzen....!!


----------



## Numsi (23. Februar 2009)

Mahlzeit!
Würde mal gerne von Leuten die eine Fox 36 fahrn, zB Herr Desperado , wissen, welche Version sie fahren, Van oder Talas, R oder RC2. Sehe mich ja immernoch nach einer 160mm Gabel um, und denke, nach einigem Forschen, dass die 36er wohl die beste auf dem Markt ist. Für mich kommt nur eine Stahlfedergabel in Frage, daher interessiert mich die Talas recht wenig. Jedoch würd ich gerne erfahren, ob die Verstellmöglichkeiten der RC2 gegenüber der R einem einen großen Vorteil verschaffen, denke da an Ansprechverhalten, Durchschlagschutz etc. Wäre nice wenn mir jemand dazu mal nen bischen was erzählen könnte 

MfG Tilman


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Februar 2009)

Hy,

ich fahre eine 35 VAN RC2, Modell 08 mit Kartusche 09:

Ansprechverhalten: 1a, kenne nix feineres, eigentlich null Losbrechmoment
Durchschlagschutz: an allen Modellen werkseitig auf "hart" eingestellt
Druckstufe: RC2 macht in meinen Augen nur Sinn, wenn besonders leicht ist. oder besonders schwer. Die R Modelle haben etwa eine mittlere Einstellung die fast immer passt.
Abtauchen an Stufen: nicht merh als bei anderen Stahlfedern

Ab 2009 wurde die Dämpferkartsuche so verändert, dass man eine deutliche Trennung zwischen Hihg- und Lowspeed spürt. Außerdem ist der Verstellbereich größer geworden.

Die Performance ist für mich über jeden Zweifel erhaben!
Selbst im Vergleich zu 180mm Einfachbrückengabeln.
Ansonsten würde man bei Lappiere im Froggy sicherlich die passende 180mm Gabel einbauen, tut man aber nicht


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. Februar 2009)

tja, meine meinung zur fox deckt sich eigentlich mit der von rockyrider, wüsste nicht, was ich da noch groß ergänzen sollte - abgesehen davon, dass ich auch den vergleich zur 66 mit 180mm hab 
du wirst merken, dass das sxc durch die geringere einbauhöhe ein bisschen (aber doch spürbar) agiler wird, mir macht's so mehr spaß als vorher.
zu R vs RC2: ich bin leider wie besessen davon, an einer gabel immer so viel technische spielereien bzw. einstellungen zu haben wie möglich - muss ich mehr schreiben?


----------



## Radical_53 (23. Februar 2009)

Die Van 36 kann man definitiv uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Einfach eine tolle und sehr souverände Gabel. 
Ich hatte auch immer die RC2, nicht wegen der reinen Fülle an Optionen sondern weil ich die Lowspeed-Druckstufe unbedingt einstellen können wollte.


----------



## Numsi (23. Februar 2009)

Also das klingt ja alles sehr vielversprechend, grundsätzlich habe ich auch gerne möglichst viele Einstellmöglichkeiten, allerdings bin ich mit meinem Van R ziemlich zufrieden, obwohl ich da auch nur an der Zugstufe rumdrehn kann. Und da auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt nur 36 Van R's zu haben sind, werde ich mich damit zufrieden geben. Bin mit meinen 80-85kg fahrbereit ja auch im mittleren Segment, somit sollten die werkseitigen Einstellungen wohl passen.

@Joe: Ein Quäntchen mehr Agilität erhoffe ich mir auch von dem Gabelwechsel, die Performance der 66 gefällt mir immernoch sehr gut, jedoch glaube ich mittlerweile auch einfach, dass sie vlt ein bischen zu viel für das SXC ist.

Danke schonmal für die Erfahrungen und Tipps.


Tilman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (23. Februar 2009)

Ich muss mich mal eben als unwissend outen, aber was genau bewirkt die Lowspeed-Druckstufe und ihre Verstellung?


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Februar 2009)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich muss mich mal eben als unwissend outen, aber was genau bewirkt die Lowspeed-Druckstufe und ihre Verstellung?



Sie soll das langsame Einfedern der Gabel etwas abbremsen.
Also das wippen und ggf. das Eintauchen wenn man Stufen runter fährt.


----------



## calf (24. Februar 2009)

Ich fahre ebenfalls die Van 36 RC2. Mit den zwei Druckstufen kann ich eine eher weichere Feder fahren und somit öfter mehr Federweg auch bei mittleren Schlägen ausnutzen, da man mit der Lowspeed Druckstufe das Abtauchen bei Stufen und beim Anbremsen in den Griff bekommt, mit der Highspeed-Druckstufe aber hinten raus nicht durchrauscht. Nimmt man das Rad dann etwas härter ran, einfach die härtere Feder rein und die Einstellungen verändert und fertig. 
Wie oben schon gesagt, hat die Gabel ein sehr geringes Losbrechmoment und spricht sehr sauber an. Ich mach das schlichtweg daran fest, dass ein Freund bei einer Ausfahrt immer überrascht war, dass ich direkt hinter ihm bin. Er war irritiert, weil das Rad selbst auf ruppigen Wegen so leise war. Er hat es einfach nicht gehört.


----------



## Lawbringer (24. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Slayer SXC zu kaufen,
als Alternative zum Canyon Nerve AM. Die sind ja zu blöd ihre Bikes Termingerecht fertig zustellen, bzw. überhaupt mit Kunden zu kommunizieren.
Aber egal, dass ist ein anderes Thema.

Meine Frage ist jetzt, auch wenn sie vielleicht etwas dämlich ist:

Ist das SXC ein Eingelenker, wegen dem US-Patent von Specialized auf den Horst-Link????? 

Ansonsten scheinen ja alle ziemlich begeistert zu sein.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Radical_53 (24. Februar 2009)

Ein abgestützer Eingelenker, ja. Man sollte die verschiedenen Hinterbau-Systeme im besten Falle mal fahren, statt nur über die theoretischen Vor- und Nachteile zu lesen. Ergibt einen völlig neuen Blickwinkel 
Anmerkung: Eine Firma, die jahrelang für ihre sehr guten 4-Gelenk-Hinterbauten bekannt war, Turner, baut mittlerweile (wohl auch ausgelöst durch die Patent-Geschichte) abgestütze Eingelenker. Dennoch werden weiterhin Turner Bikes gekauft, gut bewertet und es fahren glückliche Biker damit herum. 
So macht auch das SXC viel mehr Spaß beim Fahren als man es auf dem Papier denken würde


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Februar 2009)

@Lawbringer:

Das SXC ist ein abgestützter Eingelenker, hat also kein Horst Link.
Wozu brauchst du es?
Was versprichst du dir davon?

Fahr ein SXC und du willst kein Canyon mehr haben!
Das Bike hat eine wesentlich wendigere Geometrie.
Draufsetzten und wohlfühlen..................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lawbringer (24. Februar 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @Lawbringer:
> 
> Das SXC ist ein abgestützter Eingelenker, hat also kein Horst Link.
> Wozu brauchst du es?
> ...



Ich habe ein Grand Canyon 7.0, also eine reine Race Maschine. Früher wollte ich halt so schnell wie möglich den Berg hoch. Heute will ich mehr Spaß auf dem Trail und mich an kleine Drops wagen. Das alte Scott G-Zero was ich noch besitze ist ausgereizt.

Da ich mit dem Canyon zu frieden war, wollte ich mir das Nerve AM holen, aber .....

siehe Wartezimmer 2009 ! 

Bin jetzt auf das SXC gestoßen. Vom Design spricht es mich total an. 
Ich werde in ein paar Tagen zwei Bikes (2007er und ein 2008er) probefahren. Bin schon ganz gespannt.

Übrigens, was auch super ist, hier im Rocky Forum mault keiner über den Hersteller


----------



## JoeDesperado (24. Februar 2009)

na dann lies dir mal den 'made in taiwan'-thread durch.


----------



## dirtpaw (24. Februar 2009)

das ist jetzt kein Angriff auf irgendeine Person:
Früher wäre ich nie auf die Idee gekommen, dass sich jemand der auf ein Canyon zu lange wartet ein Rocky als Alternative holt.....
Die Zeiten ändern sich....


----------



## JoeDesperado (24. Februar 2009)

...und schon geht's wieder los.


----------



## Lawbringer (24. Februar 2009)

muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Februar 2009)

Ne musst du nicht.
Es geht wieder um den Produktionsort Taiwan, Kult, Fetisch usw.
Kauf dir ein SXC, wirst es nicht bereuen!


----------



## Fabeymer (24. Februar 2009)

Als reine Information und ohne eine Diskussion lostreten zu wollen:
Ich war vor ca. 2 Wochen hier in München beim Bikemaxx, dort stand u.a. auch ein 2009er SXC 50 rum. Auf der Kettenstrebe steht innen immer noch "built in Canada", der gleiche Schriftzug lässt sich auch per Zoom auf der BA-Homepage bei allen SXC Modellen, außer der Special Edition entdecken. Bei den Elements steht "designed and tested in Canada" auf der Kettenstrebe, vom 30er bis hoch zum Team. Irgendwie blicke ich da nicht mehr durch. Die Solos tragen auch noch den Schriftzug "built in Canada", obwohl das offensichtlich Carbonrahmen sind...


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Februar 2009)

Könnte sich ja nur auf die kettenstrebe beziehen?

Wenn ich recht informiert bin wird das Slayer SXC noch in Canada produziert.
Für 2010 soll es überarbeitet werden.
Die 2010er Produktion könnte ich mir dann auch in Taiwan vorstellen.


----------



## JoeDesperado (24. Februar 2009)

"soll überarbeitet werden"? weißt du genaueres?


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Februar 2009)

Nein, leider weiß ich aus verlässlicher Hand nur, dass es für 2010 überarbeitet wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojada1 (24. Februar 2009)

das mit dem überarbeiten muss RM wohl machen, da der Slogan: "Any Trail-one bike" jetzt wohl eher für das ALTITUDE gilt! Wer ein All-Mountain will, greift jetzt  zum Altitude, wer ein SXC will fährt damit- Freeride-Touren??? Oder Slopestyle wie Jendo??? -Ach nee, dafür gibts ja das Slayer SS---hmmm hat RM jetzt nicht ein Positionierungsproblem mit dem SXC?!
Die "Build in Canada"-Kettenstreben-Signatur (was für eine Wortschöpfung..) galt bis vor kurzem auch für Taiwan-RM, die in Canada lackiert wurden (hauptsächlich die teureren Hardtails und Carbon-Renner)- die "designed&tested"-Signatur gilt für Taiwan-RM, die auch in Taiwan lackiert wurden- Aber in Zukunft wird wohl auch das bei allen bikes in Taiwan passieren, damit dürfte "Build in Canada" ab 2010 endgültig Geschichte sein. Vielleicht hat die (internationale!-siehe pinkbike, mtbr&co) -Herstellungsort-Diskussion ja auch zum umdenken bei RM geführt und man will uns einfach die Identifikation des Herstellungslandes erleichtern......


----------



## noie95 (25. Februar 2009)

hallo zusammen. ich lese den sxc thread jetzt schon eine ganze weile. speziell das thema "coil dämpfer" interessiert mich. 
ich habe ein sxc 70 bj 2008 mit einer talas 36 r 2009 gabel (die gabs mitte 08 schon) und nem 2008 dhx 4.0 dämpfer. eigentlich bin ich zufrieden mit dem fahrwerk, aber ab und zu denke ich, könnte es besser ansprechen... auch meine ich, die gabel federt oftmals unnötig tief ein...

auf die gefahr hin, jetzt etwas zu fragen was irgendwann schonmal besprochen wurde, würde ich gern eure meinung hören.
würdet ihr das bike auf eine van 36 rc2 (2009) und einen dhx 5.0 coil (2009) umrüsten?
1. ist das fahrwerk dann wirklich so viel sensibler und "geiler" oder merkt man das nur wenn man gut "downhill" fahren kann?
2. leidet das bergauf fahren stark? dh nimmt das wippen vorn/hinten stark zu? oder ist es im rahmen
3. soll ich auch wirklich die talas austauschen?

würde mich freuen wenn ich ein paar "experten" meinungen bekommen könnte.


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. Februar 2009)

die gabel würd ich lassen, den dämpfer tauschen. der dhx coil spricht besser an, das stimmt, der hauptunterschied ist aber das wunderbar lineare verhalten über den ganzen federweg. bergauf wippt das fahrwerk etwas mehr, bergab liegt es dafür satter und wirkt irgendwie lebendiger (achtung, subjektive eindrücke!).


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Februar 2009)

zu 1)
Der Hinterbau wird sicherlich sensibler ansprechen, Stahlfeder halt eben. Merken wirst du es sicher, ob damit besser bergab fahren kannst liegt an dir.

zu 2)
Je nach dem wie empfindlich du in Bezug auf das "Wippen" bist kann es sein, dass du die Propedalfunktion öfter zuschaltest. Ansonsten natürlich etwas Mehrgewicht.

zu 3)
Eine RC 2 Kartusche hat den Vorteil, dass du Einfluss auf die Druckstufe nehemn kannst. Ob man das wirklich braucht ist zweifelhaft. Dünneres Öl in der Kartusche würde ggf. auch schon etwas verändern. Wenn du damit das Wippen unterdrücken möchtest solltest du bedenken, dass du gleichzeitig die Performance herabsetzt. Anders als beim Dämpfer kann man die Einstellung nicht so einafch während der Fahrt umstellen.

Ich denke, wenn du das nötige Kleingeld hast, kannst du es versuchen. Ob es das viele Geld wert ist kann ich nicht beurteilen.
Vielleicht solltest du den Dämpfer zum 5.0 umrüsten lassen (sollte gehen).
Dann kannst du über den PiggyPack Einfluss auf das Ansprechverhalten nehmen. Das könnte Sinn machen


----------



## *iceman* (25. Februar 2009)

Umrüsten auf 5.0 geht auf jeden Fall (hab da schonmal bei Toxo angefragt).

Wegen Stahl: Bergab fühlt sich's deutlich besser an, das Bike wird irgendwie aktiver, sackt weniger durch den Federweg und du hast einfach das Gefühl mehr Federweg zu haben. Ist alles nicht so leicht zu beschreiben, fühlt sich auf jeden Fall extrem viel besser an (meine Erfahrung).
Wippen wird (zumindest meiner Meinung nach) schon deutlich stärker. Habe zwar das Gefühl, dass beim DHX Coil das Propedal mehr bringt, wippen tut's aber trotzdem noch.

Unterm Strich: Wenns dir um maximalen Spaß mit dem Bike geht, dann nehm auf jeden Fall das Geld in die Hand und rüste auf 'nen Stahldämpfer um (zur Gabel kann ich nix sagen, die bin ich noch nicht gefahren, gibt aber auf jeden Fall auch günstigere Stahlgabeln von anderen Herstellern die nicht schlechter sind).
Wenn du das Bike aber eher als (Super-)Cross-Country benutzt und viele Kilometer in lockerem Gelände machst, dann weiß ich nicht ob du soviel Spaß an 'nem Stahldämpfer hast.

Ich für meinen Teil gebe den Stahldämpfer sicher nichtmehr her!!!

Nachtrag: Der Stahldämpfer von Marzocchi hat 'nen Hebel mit zwei Stellungen für ProPedal (oder wie das bei denen auch immer heißt), könnte angenehm sein wenn man nicht immer die blöden 15 Klicks wie beim DHX drehen muss...


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Februar 2009)

*iceman* schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Der Stahldämpfer von Marzocchi hat 'nen Hebel mit zwei Stellungen für ProPedal (oder wie das bei denen auch immer heißt), könnte angenehm sein wenn man nicht immer die blöden 15 Klicks wie beim DHX drehen muss...



Ab 2008 hat der DHX Air auch nur noch einen Hebel für "an" und "aus".
Ob der Stahldämpfer genauso ist müsste ich nachsehen.


----------



## Jendo (25. Februar 2009)

jojada1 schrieb:


> Oder Slopestyle wie Jendo???


Ich wusste gar nicht das ich ein Schlobschdeiler bin?


----------



## *iceman* (25. Februar 2009)

Nein hat er nicht, hab den 2008er und beim Coil haben sie's natürlich nicht reingebaut...
Beim 2009er soweit ich weiß auch nicht.


----------



## noie95 (26. Februar 2009)

@JoeDesperado, RockyRider66, *iceman*
danke für eure meinungen

unterm strich ist es also schon so, das man den wechsel des dämpfers spührt. ich möchte eigentlich schon max. fahrspaß berg-ab aber halt auch ein paar längere touren fahren. wenn aber das propedal gut funktioniert und man durch die 15 klicks das wippen etwas minimieren kann, wäre ich zufrieden.

soll ich denn auch die gabel tauschen? würde man das auch so gut spühren wie den dämpfer?
bezügl ansprechverahlten hat mir mein händler auch den tausch des öls (dünner machen) empfohlen. ist es dann allerdings nicht so, dass ich dadurch noch mehr eintauchen beim bremsen oder springen usw bekomm? was ich ja eigentlich auch net will. weil: ich hatte sie von der federseite schon mal recht weich probiert. da war sie dann auch schön sensibel, ist aber im rougheren gelände schon fast ganz drin gewesen, dann kamm noch das bremseintauchen dazu und sie war auf block. dieses verhalten würde sich doch in ähnlicher form auch bei weicherem öl zeigen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Februar 2009)

1. du bekommst kein "weichers" öl, sondern dünnflüssigeres!
2. natürlich muss du dann die zugstufe etwas weiter zudrehen.
3. wenn es nur um das Ansprechverhalten geht würde ich das Schmieröl (nicht das Dämpfungsöl!) gegen Motoröl tauschen.
4. Die Gabel darf ruhig mal durchschlagen


----------



## Radical_53 (26. Februar 2009)

Die Talas schlägt aber nicht durch, wenn man sie zu weich fährt (solange man sie nicht *viel* zu weich hat). Sie nuckelt sich dann in die Tauchrohre und bleibt dort "stecken". 
Ich habe lange probiert, die Gabel relativ weich zu fahren. Gelungen ist es mir bis dato nicht. Man schafft es dann weder, das extreme Eintauchen beim Bremsen abzustellen, noch für den "zweiten und dritten" Schlag im Gelände genug Federweg übrig zu haben. 
Wenn man sie relativ straff fährt funktioniert sie grundsätzlich sehr gut und souverän. Absenken und fahren im abgesenkten Modus juckt sie dann halt wenig


----------



## noie95 (26. Februar 2009)

ja ok dünnflüssiger... als "alter" rc-car racer bin ich gewohnt von "weicher" zu reden 
aber durch zudrehen der zugstufe wirke ich doch dem "eintauchen" nicht entgegen? oder doch?
mein problem ist ziemlich genau so wie es Radical_53 beschreibt. ich habs dann auch besser hinbekommen indem ich mehr federhärte fahr. aber jetzt meine ich halt, leidet das ansprechverhalten.
@RockyRider66 wo muß ich denn schmieren?

@Radical_53 hast du auch eine 36 r? wie hast du sie denn abgestimmt? ich wiege fahrfertig ca 82kg. hab 3-4 klicks zugstufe rausgedreht (ausgehend von max. zugstufe) und fahr ca. 85psi in der feder


----------



## heady (26. Februar 2009)

hallo zusammen,

ganz kurze frage, mir ist gestern von der hinteren juicy 5 bremse bergab ne schraube verschütt gegangen. eine von den beiden die den rahmen mit dem post mount ding verbindet. so ne kurze. muss ich da jetzt des extra nochmal neu kaufen von avid oder kann ich so eine schraube auch eben schnell im baumarkt kaufen? 

danke.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Februar 2009)

Schraubenhandel, zur Not Baumarkt


----------



## Radical_53 (26. Februar 2009)

@noie: Ich hab eine 36 Talas RC2, Modelljahr 2007 (die Letzte mit IS). Wie gesagt habe ich bisher keine Lösung gefunden. Entweder gute Leistung bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten, dafür arbeitet bei normalem und langsamem Tempo nur der Reifen, oder halt so weich daß sie bei Highspeed quasi keinen Federweg mehr übrig hat, dafür aber Talas funktioniert und sie auch im Sitzen (beim Klettern z.B.) arbeitet. Ein richtiges Zwischending dazu ist mir nicht geglückt, zumals sie auch bei straffer Abstimmung noch recht stark beim Bremsen abgetaucht ist.
Genaue Abstimmung kann ich dir sonst noch nicht einmal sagen. Meist bin ich sie mit um die 5 bar gefahren, viel LS Druckstufe, Zugstufe je nach Wind und Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heady (26. Februar 2009)

EDIT //

also das hat sich erledigt. ich hab dann einfach einen satz von denen genommen und die passt und alles ist wieder im lot. der meinte dann als ich nochmal nachgefragt habe, was er denn vorhin gemeint hätte, dass die schraube nicht so hart wäre wie die die ich mitgebracht habe (8.9 anstatt 10.9 oder sowas). keine ahnung ob das nun wichtig ist oder nicht. jedenfalls wird die schraube ja keinen üblen kräften ausgesetzt, sodass sie brechen könnte. von daher denke ich dass das okay ist.


----------



## Kuwahades (27. Februar 2009)

Gud`n,
ich hätte da mal eine Frage zu dem original Vorbau vom SXC, da ich gerne einen hier im Bikemarkt kaufen würde.

Gibt es dür das Teil eine Beschränkung, so das man damit kein Freeride oder Downhill fahren darf ?
Sonst würde ich mir lieber einen Syntace Superforce holen.

Vielen Dank schonmal 

Gruss Karsten


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Februar 2009)

Lass den Unsinn über Beschränkungen oder ähnliches nachzudenken?

Hol dir einen Vorbau der zu dem du Vertrauen hast und dessen Abmessungen passen.
Es geht doch um deine Gesundheit!

Ich fahre auch den Vorbau mit einem Vector DH.

Im Übrigen kann man doch kaum FR/ DH und so weiter definieren?


----------



## Kuwahades (27. Februar 2009)

welchen den RMB, oder den Superforce ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Februar 2009)

Vorbau und Lenker sind von Syntace


----------



## Kuwahades (27. Februar 2009)

ja ich habe mich nur an den Angaben auf Federgabeln orientiert.

ein paar verpatzte Landungen in `ner Schräge sollte er schon abkönnen.
Strecke ist ziemlich schnell und die Kicker tragen einen schon nen Meter hoch raus 

habe im Moment einen Huzzefelt Vorbau mit 60mm der mir aber für uphill, im neu aufgebauten Helius FR etwas zu kurz ist, mit dem bin ich aber bergab sehr zufrieden !


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Februar 2009)

Neben der Vorbaulänge solltest du auch die Lenkerbreite und Lenkerbiegung beachten!


----------



## Kuwahades (27. Februar 2009)

wäre ein original Huzzefelt Lenker 35mm rise ungekürzt !

Du meinst also, man sollte nur Lenker und Vorbauten fahren die zusammenpassen ?
lässt sich das irgendwie herausfinden, oder sollte man immer nur vom selben Hersteller fahren ?

Bei mir gehts nicht darum, möglichst billig zu kaufen, sondern darum erstmal die passende Länge zu finden !


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Februar 2009)

Ob es sich um den gleichen Hersteller handelt ist eigentlich egal.

Ich meinte auch nicht, wie hoch der Lenker gekröpft ist, sondern wie er nach hinten gebogen ist.

Ein 12 Grad Lenker ist etwa 25mm weiter nach hinten gebogen, als ein 6 Grad Lenker.

Ich bevorzuge die Qualität von Syntace, da habe ich Auswahl/ Sicherheit und guten Service.


----------



## Kuwahades (27. Februar 2009)

Danke !
Ich habe mich ja auch für den Syntace entschieden, aber ich müsste vorher mal ausprobieren, wie lang es denn sein sollte !
Dafür sollte der originale vom Slayer doch ausreichen ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefanstumpf (28. Februar 2009)

Hallo Zusammen

bin gestern mal wieder mit dem Rocky rumgefahren und dabei fiel mir auf, dass die ausgetauschte Achse an der Kette anliegt und auch schon etwas abgeschabt wurde. Erfahrungen diesbezüglich, Abhilfe??

Grüße


----------



## Geißbock__ (28. Februar 2009)

Mach mal ein Bild, kanns mir nicht so vorstellen!

Grüße


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Februar 2009)

Hast du die Mutter auf der Kettenblattseite?
Hast du das Innenlager mit seinen Distanzringen richtig eingebaut?

Ansonsten habe ich das nur, wenn die Kette vom kleinsten Blatt fliegt.


----------



## Numsi (28. Februar 2009)

Mahlzeit!

Ich brauch mal dringend eure Hilfe, bin total verwirrt! Ich möchte mir ne härtere Feder für meinen Dämpfer besorgen, gibts ja bei CRC recht günstig, wie ich gesehen habe.
Nu hab ich gerade meine Feder ausgebaut, um sicherzugehen, dass ich auch den richtigen Innendurchmesser bestelle, da sehe ich, dass die Feder ne 500x2.35" is, obwohl mein Dämpfer ja nur 2,25" Hub hat.. Muss dat so?
Außerdem steht bei CRC, dass die Federn mit 36mm Innendurchmesser für DHX Coil usw sind, und die mit 31,5mm für Fox Vanilla usw.  Ich dachte der Van R ist sozusagen der Nachfolger des Vanilla.

Wer kann mich aufklären?


----------



## bestmove (28. Februar 2009)

Mahlzeit!
Die Angabe auf der Feder hat nichts mit dem Hub zu tun, sondern mit der Federhärte. Die besagt, wieviel Kraft (500Nm) nötig ist um die Feder 2.35" zu bewegen. Beim Innendurchmesser, misst du einfach den von deiner vorhandenen Feder ...


----------



## Numsi (28. Februar 2009)

Hm, also ich brauche 36mm allerdings gibts die bei CRC nur in 2.25 oder 2.75 x 550... was nu?


----------



## bike-it-easy (28. Februar 2009)

bestmove schrieb:


> ...
> Die Angabe auf der Feder hat nichts mit dem Hub zu tun, sondern mit der Federhärte. Die besagt, wieviel Kraft (500Nm) nötig ist um die Feder 2.35" zu bewegen.  ...



Sorry, nicht ganz richtig. Die Angabe bei Fox gibt als erste Zahl immer die "Pounds per inch" an, also die Kraft , welche zum komprimieren der Feder pro Inch (2,54 cm) benötigt wird. Mit so einfachen Größen wie Nm (oder dem metrischen System überhaupt) können unsere Freunde in God's own Country nicht so wirklich viel anfangen .
Die zweite Zahl auf dem Dämpfer ist der Hub, welcher die Feder zu leisten imstande ist. Bei Numsi also 2,35". Passt aber und ist auch genau dafür vorgesehen. Solange die zweite Zahl auf deiner Feder nicht kleiner wie 2,25 ist, ist alles im grünen Bereich. Dann geht nämlich, wenn dein Dämpfer voll durchschlägt (2,25" Hub) die Feder gerade so noch nicht auf Block. Bei zu wenig Hub der Feder würden vorm Durchschlagen des Dämpfers (im übrigen geschützt durch diesen kleinen Elastomer auf der Kolbenstange) die Federwindungen der Stahlfeder schon aneinanderknallen. Und dabei geht in den meisten Fällen mal abgesehen von dem wirklich fiesen Geräusch mindestens der Federteller hops (wenn nicht noch mehr).

Numsi: Nimm die 2,25er Feder. 2,75 wird nicht in deinen Dämpfer passen, weil die Feder wahrscheinlich zu lang ist.

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## bestmove (28. Februar 2009)

Hi Sigi, du hast natürlich recht, danke für das Feintuning


----------



## Geißbock__ (28. Februar 2009)

Hab seit neusten ein Knacken im Hinterbau! wenn ich seitlich gegen die Kurbel drücke oder Hinterrad und sattelstütze gegeneinander drücke. Alles ist gefettet und Schrauben angezogen 10/11Nm! Ist das ein unbedenkliches Phänomen bei den SXC worüber ich mir keine Gedanken machen muss oder muss ich dagegen etwas tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *iceman* (28. Februar 2009)

Pass aber auf mit der Feder: Hatte zum testen eine Manitou drin, die ist vom Durchmesser her zu groß und passt nichtmehr wirklich in den Rahmen!


----------



## Geißbock__ (28. Februar 2009)

Hab den Fehler selbst gefunden, war das untere Schwingenlager, die Unterlegscheiben zeigen schon leichte abschürfungen, habe die Kanten angeschlagen und gefettet. Nun ist Ruhe im Karton!


----------



## kuka.berlin (28. Februar 2009)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Numsi: Nimm die 2,25er Feder....



Ich gehe aml davon aus da der Dämpfer im SXC ein 200x57mm (7,875 x 2,25")
Fox gibt im Gegensatz zu den anderen Herstellern nur den nutzbaren Hub der Feder an. 
D.h. bei einer 2,25 Feder werden selbst bei null Vorspannung und bei voller Nutzung der Dämpferhubes, die Windungen aufeinanderschlagen, was mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit zum Totalausfall führen kann! 
(wie bike-it-easy es auch schon geschrieben hat)

Bei Fox muss immer eine Feder größer genommen werden!
Bsp: 190x50 (7,5x2,0) wird min. eine 2,25er Feder benötigt .. bei meinem 190er DHX ist sogar eine 2,35er drin und es würde sogar locker eine 2,50er Feder rein gehen (der Sinn für die 2,50er bei einem 190mm Dämpfer, sei dahingestellt).

somit:


			
				Numsi schrieb:
			
		

> 500x2.35" is, obwohl mein Dämpfer ja nur 2,25" Hub hat.. Muss dat so?


JA!

Ich würde dir für den 200x57 Dämpfer eine 2,5 (min. die 2,35) Feder empfehlen!

edit: bei anderen Federhersteller (ausser Fox  ) kann man die Feder nach Kennzeichnung entsprechend zum Dämpferhub nehmen!


----------



## bike-it-easy (1. März 2009)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> ...
> Fox gibt im Gegensatz zu den anderen Herstellern nur den nutzbaren Hub der Feder an.
> D.h. bei einer 2,25 Feder werden selbst bei null Vorspannung und bei voller Nutzung der Dämpferhubes, die Windungen aufeinanderschlagen, was mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit zum Totalausfall führen kann!
> (wie bike-it-easy es auch schon geschrieben hat)
> ...




Ironiemodus an:
Oh verdammt, ich muss sofort eine Rückrufaktion starten, weil ich dann ja mehr als 10 Jahre lang nicht passende, viel zu kurze Federn an meine Kunden verkauft habe. Aber puh, ich habe Glück im Unglück: Denn Fox Suspension, Shock Therapy und auch Toxoholics haben mich ja die ganzen Jahre falsch beliefert, diese Verbrecher. Also sind die Schuld 
Ironiemodus aus.

Mal im Ernst: Numsi kann bedenkenlos die 2,25er Feder in seinem Dämpfer mit 2,25" Hub fahren. Da passiert nix. Und zwar absolut sicher. Er kann sie sogar noch bis hin zur von Fox angegebenen Strecke vorspannen (5 oder 10mm, bin jetzt zu faul zum Nachschauen), und da passiert immer noch nichts.
Wer schon mal gesehen hat, wie Dämpferfedern hergestellt werden, weiß auch, dass dort aufgrund der Fertigungsweise bezüglich des Hubs mit deutlich Toleranz nach oben gearbeitet werden muss, sonst ist die Charge im Eimer. Ist ja nicht so, dass sich der Arbeiter mit der Nagelschere einen halben Meter Federstahl von der Rolle knipst, zu seinem Arbeitstisch geht und das ganze mit Schieblehre und Millimeterskala mal eben um eine Papprolle wickelt,  kurz die Enden plattklopft, Farbe drauf und gut ist (Sorry, schon wieder Ironie).
Auch haben wir uns bei einem ehemaligen Lieferanten schon den Spaß erlaubt, Federn in einem eigens dafür vorgesehenen Gerät auf Hub und Federstärke zu vermessen (das ist ein Mordstrumm - bitte nicht zuhause im Türrahmen mit dem Wagenheber nachmachen, das gibt ganz böse aua). Ergebnis: bei allen unseren Messungen schwankte die Federhärte mal mehr, mal weniger stark nach oben UND unten. Beim Hub hingegen war es IMMER zu viel.

Wer das nicht glaubt, dem empfehle ich zur absoluten Sicherheit die Kontaktaufnahme mit dem zuständigen Importeur, in diesem Falle Toxoholics in Rodalben.

PS:
Eine längere Feder mit mehr Hub schadet, wie kuka.berlin schreibt, ebenfalls nicht. Vorausgesetzt sie passt ohne Vorspannaktion überhaupt in den Dämpfer. 

So, habe fertig

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## kuka.berlin (2. März 2009)

bike-it-easy schrieb:


> Ironiemodus an:
> Oh verdammt, ich muss sofort eine Rückrufaktion starten, weil ich dann ja mehr als 10 Jahre lang nicht passende, viel zu kurze Federn an meine Kunden verkauft habe. Aber puh, ich habe Glück im Unglück: Denn Fox Suspension, Shock Therapy und auch Toxoholics haben mich ja die ganzen Jahre falsch beliefert, diese Verbrecher. Also sind die Schuld
> Ironiemodus aus.
> 
> Mal im Ernst: Numsi kann bedenkenlos die 2,25er Feder in seinem Dämpfer mit 2,25" Hub fahren. Da passiert nix. Und zwar absolut sicher. Er kann sie sogar noch bis hin zur von Fox angegebenen Strecke vorspannen (5 oder 10mm, bin jetzt zu faul zum Nachschauen), und da passiert immer noch nichts.



So .. war mal so frei und hab meine original Fox 600x2,35 vermessen:
Länge: ca: 122,5mm; id: 35mm; ad: 52,5mm
Platz zwischen den Windungen bei dieser Feder:
Summe: ca.: 61 mm  .. zur Erinnerung 2,35" > 59,69mm
Jetzt willst du die Feder noch vorspannen?

viel Spaß dabei!

Ps: ich verwende diese Feder wie gesagt in einem 190x50,8 DHX, bei der dann auch deine erwähnten 5-10mm Vorspannung anwendbar sind.

Pss: aber vieleicht hab ich ja auch nur eine Montagsfeder mit falschem aufdruck bekommen ..bzw. zwei .. hab ja auch noch die 550x2,35 hier rum liegen ..

edit: mal ein Bild dazu:




edit 2 (Klick): 


			
				TFtunedshox.com schrieb:
			
		

> NB. Fox confuse spring marking by quoting the maximum travel the spring will go to before it becomes coil-bound. eg 1.65 = 1.5 stroke, 2.35 or 2.38 = 2.0 or 2.25" stroke, 2.8 = 2.5 or 2.75" stroke & 3.25 = 3.00" stroke


----------



## Numsi (2. März 2009)

Nu bin ich endgültig verwirrt, habe eh schon bestellt, daher isses erstma egal... Allerdings gab es bei CRC wie schon geschrieben nur 2,25"x550 und 2,75". Die Federn sind von Nuke Proof, vlt isses ja wirklich von Hersteller zu Hersteller anders. Ich hoffe mal, dass die 2,25er reichen wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (2. März 2009)

Numsi schrieb:


> Nu bin ich endgültig verwirrt, habe eh schon bestellt, daher isses erstma egal... Allerdings gab es bei CRC wie schon geschrieben nur 2,25"x550 und 2,75". Die Federn sind von Nuke Proof, vlt isses ja wirklich von Hersteller zu Hersteller anders. Ich hoffe mal, dass die 2,25er reichen wird...



Ja Nuke Proof is da wie viele unproblematisch !
Mit 126mm Einbaulänge passt sie auch.

Das 'Problem' bezieht sich nur auf die *Original FOX Federn*, die man eine 'Nummer' größer nehmen sollte.

edit:
Auch nochmal ein kleiner Hinweis:
Nuke Proof: 126mm EBL bei 2,25"
FOX:          122mm EBL bei 2,35"

4mm kürzer bei 0,1" mehr Deklarierung


----------



## Numsi (2. März 2009)

Aaah das schafft Klarheit  Hatte mich ja anfangs gewundert warum meine 500er Fox Feder 2.35" hat aber nu is allet klar, danke nochmal an alle für eure Mühe!


----------



## kuka.berlin (2. März 2009)

willste die 500x2,35 los werden


----------



## Numsi (2. März 2009)

Das kann ich dir erst sagen, wenn ich die 550er n bischen gefahren bin, also frühestens so in 2 wochen


----------



## JoeDesperado (2. März 2009)

ich fahr derzeit übrigens wieder mit der 450er feder (85kg komplett) - viel sag, aber bis jetzt noch keine durchschläge.


----------



## noie95 (4. März 2009)

würde mir jemand helfen und mir meß- und rechenarbeit ersparen?

welche abmessungen braucht denn ein fox dhx 5.0 coil dämpfer für ein sxc?

welche foxfeder muß ich dazu bestellen bzw welche ist eine gute grundabstimmung (ich wiege ca 80kg fahrfertig)?

beim bestellen wollen die wissen welche einbaubreite die buchsen haben und welchen durchmesser die bolzen? weiß das auch jemand? oder kann ich die gleichen wie bei einem fox dhx 4.0 air nehmen?


----------



## Numsi (4. März 2009)

- 200mm Einbaulänge / 57mm Hub
- 500x2.35

Die Feder sollte ganz gut sein, kannst ja am DHX noch Feineinstellungen vornehmen...


----------



## JoeDesperado (4. März 2009)

ich würd sogar sagen, dass eine 450er feder für ein schön softes feeling besser geeignet wäre. die buchsen kannst du weiterverwenden, ja.
welche rahmengröße?


----------



## *iceman* (4. März 2009)

Würde auch zur 500er Feder raten (wiege etwa das gleiche) und da ist die 450er schon echt weich...


----------



## stefanstumpf (4. März 2009)

Ja, die Mutter ist auf der Kettenblattseite. Da die Fachwerkstatt die Achse ausgetauscht hat, geh ich einfach mal von korrekter Ausführung aus. Habs heut aber wieder hingebracht. Denen wird schon was einfallen hoff ich.



RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hast du die Mutter auf der Kettenblattseite?
> Hast du das Innenlager mit seinen Distanzringen richtig eingebaut?
> 
> Ansonsten habe ich das nur, wenn die Kette vom kleinsten Blatt fliegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (4. März 2009)

@ *iceman*, JoeDesperado, Numsi

vielen dank!

@  JoeDesperado
ich habe einen 18 zoll rahmen.
fährst du die 450? und wie schwer bist du? machts viel aus zur 500?


----------



## JoeDesperado (4. März 2009)

pass auf beim 18er, da musst du den federteller bearbeiten, da sonst der dämpfer nicht in den rahmen passt!
ich wiege fahrfertig wohl so um die 85kg, hab das fahrwerk aber wie gesagt auch gern soft. solang nichts durchschlägt passt mir die 450er feder, die 500er "planiert" die wurzeltrails eben eine spur weniger souverän. sehr groß ist der unterschied aber nicht.


----------



## noie95 (4. März 2009)

das mit dem federteller bearbeiten hab ich schonmal gelesen. hast du das auch gemacht? oder hast du nen größeren rahmen? muß da viel weg?

gibts denn eine möglichkeit "sicher" herauszufinden welche federhärte paßt?


----------



## JoeDesperado (4. März 2009)

ich hab einen 19er, da passt es ganz gut ohne bastelei. such dir mit google mal ein paar links zu 'spring calculators' (bin grad mit dem handy online, da tu ich mir mit verlinken etwas schwer), da wirst du schnell fündig werden.


----------



## *iceman* (4. März 2009)

Also meiner ist L und da musste auch was weg. Hier siehst du die Stelle:







Ist aber echt nicht wild, einfach die obere Kante des Federtellers etwas anschrägen.

"Sichere" Methode für die Feder ist ausprobieren  .

Aber als Anhaltspunkt find ich den Rechner hier recht gut: http://www.igorion.com/_coilspring/


Edit @Joe: Bei deinem L gings wirklich ohne? Ist die Streuung bei denen wirklich so hoch, denn ohne Bearbeitung hab ich bei mir den Dämpfer ohne die Feder zu entlasten nichtmal eingebaut bekommen.


----------



## noie95 (4. März 2009)

oh danke für die schnellen antworten.

der calculator ist net schlecht... allerdings gehen da die vorschlage sogar eher in richtung 550-650. vorallem wenn man mit wenig vorspannung fahren will.
ich glaub auch, das ich mal eine kaufen muß und dann mal sehen wies paßt... ist wohl einfach so! naja...

gell, unser bike hat nen rear wheel travel von 152mm (zumindest meine ich, das mal so bei bikeaction gelesen zu haben)


----------



## *iceman* (5. März 2009)

Ja, 152mm Wheeltravel bei 57mm Dämpferstroke.
550-650 was hast du denn da für Zeug eingegeben? Bei mir sagt er bis 82kg 500er Feder mit einer Umdrehung Vorspannung bei 25% Sag...


----------



## JoeDesperado (5. März 2009)

*iceman* schrieb:


> Edit @Joe: Bei deinem L gings wirklich ohne? Ist die Streuung bei denen wirklich so hoch, denn ohne Bearbeitung hab ich bei mir den Dämpfer ohne die Feder zu entlasten nichtmal eingebaut bekommen.



jep, hat gleich hingehaut bei mir...


----------



## noie95 (5. März 2009)

@*iceman*
ich hab nen geringeren sag eingestellt. 20% hab ich rechnen lassen. dann werden die federnhärtevorschläge gleich höher. bei 25% sag kommt bei mir auch das raus wie bei dir. ich denke, ich werde wenn ich den dämpfer kauf die 500 nehmen.

jetzt muß ich mich nur noch entscheiden.....  *grübbelgrübbel*

danke an alle die mir infos gegeben haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. März 2009)

Hi,
ich habe es im New Sayer Thread schon erwähnt.
Meine XT Shodow macht nur noch zicken. 
Hat einer von euch die XTR Shadow? Ist es bei der genauso?


----------



## JoeDesperado (6. März 2009)

was genau meinst du mit "zicken"? 
mir ist aufgefallen, dass die xt shadows recht schnell "ausleiern", sprich die feder verliert mit der zeit an spannung, dann kannst du das schaltwerk eigentlich kübeln. ich warte nur noch darauf, dass das gleiche bei meinem aktuellen schaltwerk wieder passiert, und wechsle dann auf saint.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. März 2009)

jup genau das meine ich.
Ansich hat das Schaltwerk seitlich ganz viel Spiel bekommen.
Ich stelle es ein und nach 30 min macht es in den meisten Gängen wieder was es will.

Das hatte ich auch schon überlegt. Soo viel mehr wiegt die Saint ja nicht mehr. Oder ich probiere mal Sram aus.


----------



## JoeDesperado (6. März 2009)

wie lang hat das schaltwerk denn bei dir gehalten? bei mir waren es wohl so um die 6 monate, wenn überhaupt. eigentlich eine frechheit.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (6. März 2009)

ja vielleicht 8 Monate. Aber ich glaube du bist deins häufiger gefahren.
Ja das stimmt. Schade eigentlich. Ansich ist das Shadow ja eine klasse Erfindung.

Da ist gerade ein Saint drin im Bikemarkt


----------



## JoeDesperado (6. März 2009)

sogar aus .at - wenn ich das geld übrig hätte, wär's schon meins.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (6. März 2009)

seltsam, meins hat jetzt 5.000km weg und funzt.
es hat etwas spiel bekommen, mehr als ich es von den alten xtr 
saint ist breiter abgestützt und hat eine noch strammere feder


----------



## Radical_53 (6. März 2009)

A propos ausgeschlagen: Mußte einer von euch schon mal die Hinterbaulager wechseln, wenn ja wann?
Bei meinem Hinterbau waren jetzt sämtliche Lager so "verspielt", daß sie raus mußten. Bekommen hab ich ihn im April 2007...


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. März 2009)

wieviele km/ hm waren das denn?


----------



## Radical_53 (7. März 2009)

Da fragst du mich was, normal bin ich ohne großartige Gerätschaft unterwegs. Pi mal Daumen würd ich überschlägig auf 5-6000km im Gelände kommen. Ohne, daß ich groß bei schlechtestem Wetter unterwegs gewesen wäre.
Ich war damals schon überrascht, als sich an dem einen Schwingenlager Rost gebildet hat, das hier paßt leider dazu.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. März 2009)

das haben meine Lager auch in etwa runter.
Din sogar im Winter durch gefahren.

Bisher habe ich nur Probleme mit verrosteten Lagern gehabt.
Seit dem ich die Lager direkt am ersten Tag geöffnet und vol Fett gepackt habe hatte ich Ruhe.
Am SXC habe ich das vor der ersten fahr schon erledigt, Lager laufen ohne Spiel und seidenweich.
Seltsam wenn deine nicht halten.

Hattest du Spiel im Hinterbau?


----------



## Radical_53 (7. März 2009)

Ja, aus dem Grund hab ich überhaupt erst danach geschaut. Weich lief das bei mir auch noch, aber es war dann halt Spiel drin. Ich hab X mal nach dem Laufrad geschaut, Dämpfer und dessen Buchsen umher gewechselt, es blieb das Spiel. Ich konnte es mir halt erst nicht vorstellen, aber am Ende war's halt rein der Hinterbau.
Die Sache mit dem Fett hab ich auf dein Anraten hin ja auch gemacht, leider erst nachdem da eine Rostpfütze am Sitzstreben-Lager zu sehen war (vom Waschen!). Glaube, bevor ich den Hinterbau wieder an Ort und Stelle setze drücke ich die Lager auch erst einmal voll.


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. März 2009)

Mach das auf jeden Fall.
Von außen habe ich im Winter zusätzlich den Spalt zwischen Lager und Schraubenkopf mit einem weißen Fett zugeschmiert.
Sieht zwar nicht so gut aus, hilft aber.


----------



## Radical_53 (7. März 2009)

Hm. So ähnlich hatte ich das an sich auch. Bevor ich die Achse endgültig angezogen hab, kam da nochmal eine schöne Linie Fett rein, so daß es angezogen an den Seiten des Schraubenkopfs rausquoll. Muß mir mal was überlegen dafür, evtl. gar das Rad trocken föhnen nach dem Waschen  (nein, ich stelle es auch so nicht tropfnaß ab).


----------



## Geißbock__ (8. März 2009)

Habe vor mir eine Marzocchi 66 rc2x in mein Slayer einzubauen! Hat jemand Erfahrung mit 180 mm? Macht die Geometrie das mit? Wäre für Rückmeldungen dankbar!

Grüße


----------



## JoeDesperado (8. März 2009)

lass es. ich hatte ein paar monate eine 66 sl ata (140-180mm) im SXC, danach eine 36 van. das rad macht mir viel mehr spaß mit der kürzeren gabel, ist endlich so wendig wie ich mir das wünsche - und die dämpfung der fox lässt die MZ alt aussehen (die rc2x kenne ich aber dahingehend nicht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (8. März 2009)

Ja eine weiße Van von Fox könnte mir auch gut gefallen! Du meinst also der flachere Lenkwinkel macht Probleme?


----------



## JoeDesperado (8. März 2009)

ja, dadurch wird das rad einfach eine spur zu träge.


----------



## Geißbock__ (8. März 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung!


----------



## JoeDesperado (8. März 2009)

gerne!


----------



## Numsi (8. März 2009)

Habe zwar noch keine 160mm Gabel verbaut gehabt (kommt nun bald) allerdings wünsche ich mir schon seit längerem etwas mehr Agilität, und Joe hat mich mittlerweile überzeugt, dass die 66 wohl wirklich eine Spur zu dick bzw hoch ist fürs SXC! Also hol dir lieber ne Fox.

Schönen Sonntag noch!


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. März 2009)

Habe gestern die Möglichkeit gehabt, zwei SXC im direkten Vergleich zu testen.
Eins mit DHX 4, das andere mit RP23.

Der DHX war vielll geschmeidiger, viel weniger Druckstufe, viel weniger ProPedal (auch auf kleinster Stufe)
Dafür ist der DHX voll durch den Federweg gerauscht.

Ich habe beide Abstimmungen für schlecht gehalten.
Die goldene Mitte habe ich bisher nur mit einem DHX 5 und verkleinerter Luftkammer hinbekommen.

Ich kann nur raten, DHX 5 wegen der verstellbaren Boostkammer.


----------



## Wollmilchsau (13. März 2009)

Hallo RM-Gemeinde,

Ich selber fahr zwar kein Rocky, bin aber gerade auf ein ziemlich gutes Angebot gestoÃen und zwar als Rad fÃ¼r meine Freundin.

Zuerstmal wollte ich euch fragen ob ca â¬1500 wirklich ein guter Preis ist fÃ¼r ein 2008er RM Slayer SXC 50 - Ladies?
Gibt es Geometrieunterschiede zwischen den Ladies Modellen und den normalen?

Und dann hÃ¤tte ich noch eine Frage bezÃ¼glich der GrÃ¶Ãe: Sie ist 175cm und hat eine SchrittlÃ¤nge von ca 85cm. Von dem her eigentlich ziemlich groÃ, aber wenn sie mit meinem Ransom in nicht ganz 19" fÃ¤hrt ist es ihr einfach viel zu groÃ (vorallem auch zu lang... und von den Geometriedaten ist das Slayer dem Ransom ziemlich Ã¤hnlich).

Jetzt gibt es das SXC in 16,5" oder 18". 18" glaub ich ist schon wieder zu groÃ, zumal mein Ransom so ca 18,9" ist, aber 16,5" erscheint mir wieder sehr klein fÃ¼r sie, zumal die Versenkbarkeit der SattelstÃ¼tze ja eher begrenzt ist.

Fragen Ã¼ber Fragen , aber ich hoffe ihr kÃ¶nnt mir da weiterhelfen.
Vielen Dank schonmal, Wollmichsau

PS: natÃ¼rlich wÃ¤re probieren am besten, aber leider ist das in dem Fall nicht mÃ¶glich.


----------



## Der Toni (13. März 2009)

1500â¬ fÃ¼r ein SXC 50 ist ein sehr guter Kurs! Bei der GrÃ¶Ãe wÃ¼rde ich auch eher zum 18" tendieren. Meine Frau ist 168 und fÃ¤hrt ein 16,5 das ihr gut passt. Ich mit meinen Dackelbeinen (83cm Schritt) fahre ein 18".


----------



## RattleHead (13. März 2009)

Kein unterscheid lady - man, nur die aufkleber sind pink. ich bin 179 fahre M. M ist gut fur Sie, montier ein short stem (35/40 mm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wollmilchsau (13. März 2009)

Stimmt.. hab mittlerweile auch rausgefunden, dass es keine Geometrieunterschiede gibt.

Die Größenentscheidung wurde uns allerdings abgenommen, da das 18" Modell dann auf einmal 1800 kostete.

Hab aber im Slayer Fred mal so gelesen und da gibt es eh durchaus einige die ein 18" bei einer Körpergröße von über 190cm fahren.

Ich würde mir meines jetzt auch ne Nummer kleiner kaufen, also wird schon passen.
Werd dann einfach mal berichten wenn wir es haben...

Danke auf jedenfall.


----------



## stefanstumpf (14. März 2009)

Servus
Achse wurde gedreht, Sechskant jetzt links, alles scheinbar i.O.


----------



## noie95 (14. März 2009)

@ RockyRider66

hast du auch schonmal einen dhx 5 coil probiert?


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. März 2009)

nein, hab ich noch nicht


----------



## Geißbock__ (15. März 2009)

Weiß jemand, ob der Stahlfederdämpfer von Marzocchi rc Wc reinpasst oder an der Schwinge schleift?

Grüße


----------



## LautSprecher (15. März 2009)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob der Stahlfederdämpfer von Marzocchi rc Wc reinpasst oder an der Schwinge schleift?
> 
> Grüße



Intressiert mich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fanta1 (17. März 2009)

Hallo SXC Gemeinde.  
Hat jemand schon mal einer Probleme mit einem verzogenen Hinterbau gehabt!!!!!
Seit meiner letzen ausfahrt, schleift bei mir der rechte Kurbelarm an der Kettenstrebe.
Die Achse vom Hauptlager am Hinterbau wurde vor einem viertel Jahr gewechselt, ich glaube nicht das das Prob. an ihr liegt
Aber der spalt am Hauptlager zu Ramen ist von der rechten zur linken Seite  5/10el größer
Gruß Fanta


----------



## JoeDesperado (17. März 2009)

das muss fast die achse sein, was denn sonst?


----------



## neikless (17. März 2009)

denke auch das es die achse ist wenn es so ist und du ersatzteil hast
ist es in 15 min behoben ganz einfach kurbel ab achse tauschen fertig !
schau mal durch die achse durch wenn sie gebrochen ist sieht man das eigentlich 
oder mit imbus drehen dann solltest du es auch spüren können


----------



## Soulbrother (17. März 2009)

Ich hebe mal wieder die Frauenbikequote etwas an hier


----------



## Takotee (17. März 2009)

fanta1 schrieb:


> Hallo SXC Gemeinde.
> Hat jemand schon mal einer Probleme mit einem verzogenen Hinterbau gehabt!!!!!
> Seit meiner letzen ausfahrt, schleift bei mir der rechte Kurbelarm an der Kettenstrebe.
> Die Achse vom Hauptlager am Hinterbau wurde vor einem viertel Jahr gewechselt, ich glaube nicht das das Prob. an ihr liegt
> ...



Hallo, hatte auch das gleiche Problem, lag am Lager der Race Face Kurbel. Nachdem ich das bei meinem Händler habe prüfen lassen (kein verzogener Hinterbau!) half das unterlegen einer zusätzlichen Unterlegscheibe. Seitdem schleiffrei. Die Kurbelarme meiner Atlaskurbel kommen sehr dicht an die Kettenstreben, wenn man eine Unterlegscheibe mehr verwendet als von Race Face vorgeschrieben (!), verschiebt sich die Kurbelachse nicht mehr horizontal rechts und links.


----------



## Radical_53 (17. März 2009)

Wenn sich die Achse verschieben läßt, ist die Kurbel doch nicht richtig montiert. Es dauert zwar einen Moment, und RF hat sich da "toll" aus der Affäre gezogen mit den 2 verschiedenen Elastomeren und dem urigen Drehmoment-Bereich, aber man kann die Kurbel trotzdem so montieren daß sie sich nicht verschiebt. Auch so, daß man ein reproduzierbares Ergebnis bekommt wenn man sie mal abgebaut hat.


----------



## fanta1 (17. März 2009)

Danke erst mal für die schnellen Antworten.
Die alte Achse hab ich nicht mehr (gebrochen)  und die Kurbel hab ich auch schon mit einem Specer (hofendlich richtig geschrieben) unterlegt. Was mich einwenig beunruhigt ist, das der Spalt vom Hinterbaulager zum Rahmen links größer ist als rechts. Ist das normal bzw. Toleranz.


----------



## Takotee (17. März 2009)

fanta1 schrieb:


> Danke erst mal für die schnellen Antworten.
> Die alte Achse hab ich nicht mehr (gebrochen)  und die Kurbel hab ich auch schon mit einem Specer (hofendlich richtig geschrieben) unterlegt. Was mich einwenig beunruhigt ist, das der Spalt vom Hinterbaulager zum Rahmen links größer ist als rechts. Ist das normal bzw. Toleranz.



Genauso war es bei meinem Bike auch. Die Kurbel hatte sich einige mm nach links verschoben. War wie gesagt keine Rahmentoleranz, es lag an der Kurbel.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. März 2009)

Mensch da bin ich ja froh eine billige XT Kurbel zu fahren.
Ist das ein altes RaceFace- Leiden?


----------



## Radical_53 (18. März 2009)

Das System ist halt nicht so "plug&play" einzubauen wie Shimano. Da sitzt man erst einmal eine Weile vor  Unterschiedliche Abstände oder verschiebbare Teile muß man sich damit aber auch nicht antun. "Normalerweise".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (18. März 2009)

Warum einfach wenn es auch umständlich geht?
Hat das Raceface System irgendwelche Vorteile?


----------



## Radical_53 (18. März 2009)

Das System an sich? Eine gute Frage. Bei Race Face nimmt der rechte Arm die Achse auf, die Teil des linken ist. Dafür sind die Arme beide eben nicht geteilt/geschlitzt wie bei Shimano. Zur Montage braucht man großes Werkzeug, da das Drehmoment zwischen 40 und 80Nm liegt. 
Die RF Kurbeln sind nicht leichter als Shimano, die Lager halten (wie oft bei Shimano auch bemängelt) nicht sehr lange. 
Meist wird man wohl eine RF Kurbel montieren, weil man sie schöner findet oder meint, daß es sich "so gehört"


----------



## Der Toni (18. März 2009)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> ......
> Meist wird man wohl eine RF Kurbel montieren, weil man sie schöner findet oder meint, daß es sich "so gehört"




...oder der Meinung ist, an ein Rocky gehören so wenig Shimanoteile wie nötig.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. März 2009)

Der Toni schrieb:


> ...oder der Meinung ist, an ein Rocky gehören so wenig Shimanoteile wie nötig.



Die funktionieren aber!


----------



## *iceman* (18. März 2009)

Ja, die Drehmomente bei RaceFace sind schon amtlich, vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass wir hier von 'nem 10er Imbus sprechen den man mit 40Nm aufwärts festknallen darf. Ohne Werkzeug aus der Profiecke wird's da echt eng. Außerdem wollte die Achse bei mir nur mit sehr viel Nachdruck durch's Lager passen, das geht bei Shimano schon wesentlich einfacher alles.

Aber sind wie mal ehrlich: Schaut schon deutlich geiler aus, oder? 

Edit @RockyRider: Da hast du 100%ig recht, als ich das Ding montiert hab, hab ich mich mehrfach gefragt ob die 'nen Knall haben und bereut nicht einfach 'ne XT gekauft zu haben, aber wenn man erstmal weiß wie's geht und dass die 40Nm KEIN Druckfehler sind...


----------



## Soulbrother (18. März 2009)

Also eine X-Type Garnitur ist doch wohl pipieinfach zu montieren,korrekt und spielfrei innerhalb weniger Minuten und mehr als ein 8er Inbus braucht man auch nicht dazu.Ganz im Ernst,ich hatte noch nie auch nur das kleinste Problem damit!


----------



## Der Toni (18. März 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die funktionieren aber!



tut ein Cube auch.


----------



## Radical_53 (18. März 2009)

So schaut's aus  Wenn man "nur" was sucht, was funktioniert, dann kann man auch ein Canyon oder Cube kaufen. Nimmt lieber eine Honda als eine Harley. 

@soulbrother: Das kommt immer drauf an, wie gut das Ding zu deinem Rahmen paßt. Es kann halt auch eine ziemliche Murkserei sein. Es gab z.B. auch diverse Probleme, wo Kurbel und Achse nicht gut zusammen paßten und sich die Kurbel immer wieder gelockert hat. Aber es läßt sich halt montieren und ist fertig montiert nicht schlechter als Shimano und Co auch, wenn wie oben beschrieben Spiel da ist wurd's halt nicht richtig montiert.


----------



## *iceman* (18. März 2009)

So, meins mal wieder mit den Updates für die neue Saison:












Geändert hat sich:

50er statt 70er Vorbau (nicht so ideal auf Touren, aber bergab und beim Springen deutlich angenehmer)
Goodridge Stahlflex-Bremsleitungen
farblich passende Schaltzüge
die Feder in der Gabel ist 'ne Nummer weicher (OK, sieht man jetzt nicht wirklich...)
und gaaaanz wichtig: Stahldämpfer  !

Jetzt passt mir das Teil endlich wie angegossen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (18. März 2009)

wow, sehr fein! und so ein stahlfederfahrwerk kann schon einiges 
welche feder fährst du im DHX bei welchem gewicht?


----------



## *iceman* (18. März 2009)

500er bei 74kg.
Mit Ausrüstung sind's dann sicher um die 80kg und auf Tour (vor allem am Anfang wenn man noch viel zu Trinken schleppt) dann nochmal ein paar kg mehr...


----------



## JoeDesperado (18. März 2009)

danke. ich hab mir auch gerade eine 500er bestellt (mit 2,8 zoll hub, weil nicht anders verfügbar), allerdings bei 85kg. mal schauen...


----------



## Numsi (18. März 2009)

Soooo, meine 2007er 36 RC2 ist bestellt  Die müsste auch 6" PM haben, wie meine 66, oder? Konnte da nichts Genaues rausfinden.

Wielange muss man die Fox in etwa einfahren? Also jetzt im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern? Bei meiner 66 hats schon recht lange gedauert...

Kanns kaum erwarten


----------



## Takotee (18. März 2009)

Habe übrigens gestern auch einen DHX 5.0 in mein SXC eingebaut. 600er Feder bei ca. 85-86 kg Gesamtgewicht inkl. Ausrüstung. Drop von der Bordsteinrunde war noch nicht so aussagekräftig, werde es am WE mal checken, ob 1 Pfund Mehrgewicht gegenüber DHX Air den Spass wert ist.
By the way: meine 2007 er RC2 hat IS 2000.


----------



## RockyRider66 (19. März 2009)

Der Toni schrieb:


> tut ein Cube auch.


ich hatte da eigentlich an shimano gedacht.
cube funzt natürlich auch, logo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (19. März 2009)

@Takotee

bitte berichte dein we erlebnis


----------



## Takotee (20. März 2009)

Ja, mache ich dann. Euch allen viel Spass am WE, soll ja schön werden.


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. März 2009)

bei dem wetter hat keiner was zu berichten?
ich war auf jeden fall zu ersten mal für diese jahr zu so eingesaut.
die trails werden wieder schneller, man nutzt wieder den vollen federweg im trail.
schönen saisonstart an alle sxc´ler


----------



## Radical_53 (21. März 2009)

Nichts zu berichten hat doch auch was Gutes  Keiner hat Beschwerden.

Ich find's immer wieder zu "geil", wie die Ecke hinter der Kurbel, unterm Dämpfer, nach einer Fahrt mit Sauerei voll mit allerlei Kram ist. So kommt man wenigstens nicht davon ab, das Rad regelmäßig zu säubern


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. März 2009)

Ich hatte heute den ersten STAUB am Bike für dieses Jahr..........
Und siehe da, schon reißen am Vorderrad die Stollen aus der Muddy Mary, na prima.


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. März 2009)

najo, etwas neues gibt's schon: als kleine ergänzung zur 500er feder für den DHX kommt nächste woche probehalber ein MZ roco air TST in mein SXC. mal sehen, was der zu leisten im stande ist...


----------



## Jako (22. März 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ich hatte heute den ersten STAUB am Bike für dieses Jahr..........
> Und siehe da, schon reißen am Vorderrad die Stollen aus der Muddy Mary, na prima.



hi rockyrider, mein nächster reifen ist auch ein 2.35er minion F und R - meiner meinung nach um einiges besser


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. März 2009)

welcher reifen besser ist kann ich nicht sagen.
ich nehme an, der kalte winter hat der weichen mischung nicht gut getan.
passiert beim minion übrigens auch wenn es kalt ist (weiche mischung)


----------



## Takotee (23. März 2009)

Takotee schrieb:


> Ja, mache ich dann. Euch allen viel Spass am WE, soll ja schön werden.



... war dann auch schön zu fahren. Der DHX coil verschiebt die Allroundeigenschaften zugunsten der Downhillperformance und "Bügel"eigenschaften. Erst einmal begeistern das Ansprechverhalten und Dynamik im mittleren Federwegsbereich. Dennoch leiden bis auf das etwas höhere Gewicht die Uphilleigenschaften nicht wirklich. Im Gegenteil sackt der Dämpfer beim Antritt nicht durch.
Der Schwerpunkt verschiebt sich durch das 1 Pfund mehr allerdings etwas nach hinten-unten, was (zusammen mit dem besseren Ansprechverhalten) die Kurvenlage bergab deutlich verbessert.
Von den äußeren Abmessungen her zum Air hatte ich beim Einbau nicht die geringsten Probleme. Der Stahlfederdämpfer harmoniert sehr gut mit meiner 2007er 36 Talas, das ganze Fahrwerk wirkt jetzt wie aus einem Guss. Zu überlegen wäre noch, ob es mit einer 550er statt 600er Feder noch harmonischer als harmonisch geht, aber insgesamt hat sich der Umbau so schon gelohnt.


----------



## Daniel12 (23. März 2009)

ok Männer, das hört sich allet jut an!
ich habe grade die Idee einen MZ Roco WC in mein SXC zu bauen, ist grad einer im Bikemarkt.
wer hat den schon mal im SXC gefahren, ist der mit dem DHX vergleichbar?
und zur Feder, ich wiege nackt 89kg, mit Ausrüstung dann locker 96-97kg, wollte eine 600´er Feder nehmen. Passt das?
Grüße, Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (23. März 2009)

gibt's den WC überhaupt in 200mm EBL?


----------



## noie95 (23. März 2009)

@Takotee

danke für deinen bericht. ich bin auch schon ne weile an der überlegung den umbau zu tätigen.
wie groß ist dein rahmen? habe gehört, dass es nur beim 18er probleme gibt. bei größeren "schleift" nix.
hast du dir einen aktuellen 2009 dhx geholt oder einen von 2008?

wg der feder:
ist die 600 net zu hart? also ich frag das jetzt. es soll keine besserwisserei sein. ich hab keine ahnung und will nur herausfinden was ich für eine brauch. wenn ich deine 86kg in nachfolgenden calculator eingeb,
http://www.igorion.com/_coilspring/
dann kannst du bei 25% sag ja auch locker ne 500 nehmen? oder ist auf so calculatorzahlen eher weniger verlaß?


----------



## Takotee (23. März 2009)

noie95 schrieb:


> @Takotee
> 
> danke für deinen bericht. ich bin auch schon ne weile an der überlegung den umbau zu tätigen.
> wie groß ist dein rahmen? habe gehört, dass es nur beim 18er probleme gibt. bei größeren "schleift" nix.
> ...




Hi, in der Tat fahre ich einen 18er Rahmen, von daher sollte das keine Probleme geben. Der Dämpfer müsste ein 2006er sein (habe ich mir aus dem Switch meiner Frau "ausgeliehen"). Als Anhaltspunkt ist so ein Calculator bestimmt eine gute Sache. Dennoch: meiner Meinung nach darf man ruhig auch ein bißchen probieren.
Was die Federhärte angeht, so hatte ich die Feder gerade da. Wie gesagt, macht probieren im Zweifelsfall klug. Die Abstimmung des Ausgleichsbehälters und der persönliche Fahrstil und Geschmack sind hier sicher auch wichtig. Habe in meinem Piggy 80 psi und die Progression ganz auf. Sackt so bei harten Antritten nicht weg und wirkt dennoch sensibel. Gelegentlich probiere ich mal eine 550er, vielleicht wirds dann noch smoother als smooth. Außerdem sollte der Hinterbau mit der Gabel harmonieren, vorne weich und hinten straff oder umgekehrt bringt nichts.
Viel Spass beim Experimentieren!


----------



## *iceman* (23. März 2009)

Yeah, sind dann jetzt bald alle auf Coil  ?

Vielleicht sollte den Tipp mal jemand den Leuten von Rocky geben...


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. März 2009)

tja... 
übrigens: falls jemand eine 500er feder übrig hat, die könnt ich gut gebrauchen...


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. März 2009)

wieso ist eigentlich noch niemand auf den gedanken gekommen, ein neues dämpfershuttle (oder -schlitten) für dämpfer mit größerer einbaulänge zu kreieren? beim alten speci enduro scheint das ja recht viel zu bringen...einen versuch wär's sicher wert


----------



## bike-it-easy (23. März 2009)

Kollision des Reifens am Sattelrohr beim Einfedern?


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. März 2009)

da gehen doch vorher die links auf block...


----------



## Numsi (24. März 2009)

Längeren Dämpfer nur für mehr Federweg oder wo steht da der Sinn hinter?

Habe schonmal drüber nachgedacht, nen Umlenkhebel zu fertigen, allerdings is mir das die Arbeit nich wert, nur damits da am Federteller nichmehr so eng is...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (24. März 2009)

mehr federweg, ja. war ja nur mal ein gedanke, mir fehlt sowohl das planungsvermögen als auch das technische geschick. keine sorge


----------



## JoeDesperado (24. März 2009)

fährt hier sonst noch jemand einen shimano M770er umwerfer? ich hätt gedacht dass er nicht mit der kettenstrebe kollidiert - und wurde heute eines besseren belehrt. jetzt frag ich mich, ob er nie gepasst hat, oder ob er sich um ein paar mm verschoben haben könnte (schaut aber nicht so aus)...


----------



## Der Toni (24. März 2009)

mit welchem Teil schlägt er denn an die Kettenstrebe ?


----------



## JoeDesperado (24. März 2009)

mit der fixierungsschraube für das schaltseil. eigentlich ist die schraube schon ziemlich flach...


----------



## Der Toni (24. März 2009)

hatte ich auch, wenn der Umwerfer auf kleines Kettenblatt gestellt war.Eine flache Inbussschraube (Flaschenhalterung) hat´s gebracht. Seitdem keine Kollisionen mehr. 
Zur Kontrolle kannst du die Luft aus dem Dämpfer lassen und kontrollieren wo und wann es anschlägt.


----------



## JoeDesperado (24. März 2009)

bei mir passiert's nur, wenn ich auf's große KB schalte. und die schraube ist schon sehr flach, flacher als eine der schrauben zur befestigung der bremsscheibe...leider sieht's auch so aus, als ob sich das problem nicht durch eine andere schraube lösen ließe, da wird immer was kollidieren. echt ärgerlich, sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (24. März 2009)

mach mal ein Foto. Wenns partout nicht geht, hilft nur ein neuer Umwerfer. Wäre zu schade um die Strebe.


----------



## JoeDesperado (24. März 2009)

ich werd morgen mal eins raufladen, hoffentlich ergibt sich dann eine lösung.


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. März 2009)

ja, hatte auch anfangs einen umwerfer, der mit der schwinge in kontakt gekommen ist.

Abhilfe bringt eine flache schraube von der bremsscheibe, dann kann es aber immer noch sein, dass die schelle im weg ist.

shimano hat die umwerfer ab 2009 etwas modifiziert.

rocky hat übrigens auch reagiert und die schwinge dort etwas geändert


----------



## Radical_53 (25. März 2009)

Mein Tip wäre ja, einen alten x5x Umwerfer zu suchen, einen vor der Zeit als jeder Werfer alles können sollte. Top swing down pull und nicht mehr. Dazu eine flache Schraube und das Problem ist gänzlich erledigt.


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. März 2009)

anbei das foto (ja, der autofokus meiner handycam hat anscheinend grade eben den geist aufgegeben ).





ich hoffe man kann zumindet ein bisschen die problematik erkennen.

@ Radical: danke, werd mich mal umsehen!


----------



## Radical_53 (25. März 2009)

Die Biester sollte es halt noch in einigen Shops geben, auch wenn sie schon etwas älter sind. Der Umwerfer ist dann aber nicht nur schlanker, sondern eben auch leichter  
Ich mache mal ein Bild von der linken Seite, evtl. erkennt man dann nochmal mehr.


----------



## Der Toni (25. März 2009)

Ich habe den 06er XT Umwerfer Top Swing/Dual Pull vo meinem New Slayer drin. Mit ´ner flacherern Schraube gehts.


----------



## noie95 (25. März 2009)

@JoeDesperado

ich hab das auch! hab nen 2008xt umwerfer. weiß jetzt leider net welche shimano bezeichnung...
er berührt bei mir trotz linsenkopfschraube auch die kettenstrebe leicht. ab 2008 hat rm die kettenstrebe an der stelle etwas ausgefräst. da ich laie keinen konstruktiven unterschied von meiner strebe zu einer 2008 feststellen kann und ich mir auch nicht vorstellen kann, dass sie deswegen teure werkzeugänderungen gemacht haben um sie an der stelle auszusparen, hab ich einfach "a bisle weggefeilt". weil mehr macht rm auch net. die setzen halt mal kurz den fräser dran. das wars. aber anders konstruiert und hergestellt ist sie sicher nicht. also hält sie den materialwegfall sicher aus...


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. März 2009)

vielen dank für eure hilfe  ich schau mich mal nach einem passenden (älteren) umwerfer um, wegfeilen ist dann die letzte möglichkeit...


----------



## Der Toni (25. März 2009)

An der Strebe würde ich sicher nicht rumfeilen. 1. Erlischt die Garantie.
2. Umwerfer kostet nicht die Welt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (25. März 2009)

am sxc würde ich auch nicht an der strebe feilen.am new slayer geht das eher.


----------



## HyperH (25. März 2009)

Hallo, 
ich hab mal ne Frage bezüglich des Bremsscheibendurchmessers. Vorgegeben sind ja max. 180mm Durchmesser, hat schonmal jemand ne größere Scheibe gefahren und woher kommt diese begrenzung?


----------



## noie95 (25. März 2009)

@Der Toni
wo ist der unterschied zw. meinem feilen und dem anschlagenden schraubenkopf....??? beides macht ne kerbe in die strebe.


außerdem nimmt rocky jetzt auch nur material ab. schaut euch mal ne 2008 strebe an. da fehlt nur material. mehr haben die nicht gemacht.


----------



## Der Toni (25. März 2009)

noie95 schrieb:


> @Der Toni
> wo ist der unterschied zw. meinem feilen und dem anschlagenden schraubenkopf....??? beides macht ne kerbe in die strebe.
> 
> 
> außerdem nimmt rocky jetzt auch nur material ab. schaut euch mal ne 2008 strebe an. da fehlt nur material. mehr haben die nicht gemacht.



du hast meine Meinung dazu gehört.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2009)

noie95 schrieb:


> @Der Toni
> wo ist der unterschied zw. meinem feilen und dem anschlagenden schraubenkopf....??? beides macht ne kerbe in die strebe.
> 
> 
> außerdem nimmt rocky jetzt auch nur material ab. schaut euch mal ne 2008 strebe an. da fehlt nur material. mehr haben die nicht gemacht.



Das Material ist nicht weg!
Die Form ist anders, die statische Höhe ist in etwa gleich geblieben.
Nicht feilen!

Es geht auch so:
Nimm eine Schraube von einer Magura Bremsscheibe.
Deren Kopf feilst du etwas kleiner.
Den Umwerfer genau ausrichten.

Das 2008er XTR Modell geht wirklich nicht. Alle anderen wohl schon.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. März 2009)

HyperH schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab mal ne Frage bezüglich des Bremsscheibendurchmessers. Vorgegeben sind ja max. 180mm Durchmesser, hat schonmal jemand ne größere Scheibe gefahren und woher kommt diese begrenzung?



Ich fahre seit 4.000km eine 203er Scheibe, keine probleme.
Wiege fertig bepackt etwa 75kg.


----------



## Numsi (27. März 2009)

So steht es nun da mein Slayer, schlanker denn je


----------



## LautSprecher (29. März 2009)

Hallo,
welche Federhärte (DHX 5.0) würdet ihr für ~ 65k+ nackt empfehlen? Setup soll schön soft sein 

Robin


----------



## JoeDesperado (29. März 2009)

puh, evtl. eine 400er? oder sogar eine 350er...wobei ich nur eine 400er zufällig grad abzugeben hätte  
hast du's schon mit den diversen formeln versucht (zb bei igorion)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LautSprecher (29. März 2009)

Da kommt dann 50lbs(?) raus, was für ne Feder wär das dann? Ich versteh die ganzen Formeln nicht so wirklich.


----------



## JoeDesperado (29. März 2009)

das kann nicht stimmen. such mal per google nach 'federhärte berechnen' o.ä., dann findest du sicher was passendes, wo du nurmehr deine werte (evtl. umrechnen in US-maße nicht vergessen, lbs und inch) eingeben musst. link kann ich dir leider keinen schicken, bin mit dem handy online...


----------



## LautSprecher (30. März 2009)

Hab jetzt mal einige ausprobiert und überall kommt was um die 50+/-raus.
Nochmal zur Klarstellung:
 WHEEL TRAVEL = Federweg 
 DAMPER STROKE = Einbaulänge

Ich hoff ich hab das jetzt nicht falsch (+frei) übersetzt


----------



## Soulbrother (30. März 2009)

STROKE bedeutet Hub,also in deinem Fall 57mm!


----------



## JoeDesperado (31. März 2009)

nur zur info: der 2008er MZ roco TST air passt von haus aus *nicht* ins SXC, der fortsatz am ende des dämpferkolbens ist zu breit und kollidiert mit den links. 
ABER D) das lässt sich durch eine kleine feilarbeit locker beheben. dafür passt die hauptluftkammer haargenau (wirklich auf den bruchteil eines millimeters) in den rahmen, beim vollständigen ausfedern des hinterbaus lässt sich kein blatt papier mehr zwischen hauptkammer und rahmen schieben. ich bin gespannt ob das auf dauer so gut geht, kann das ganze aber sowieso erst in 2 wochen im gelände ausprobieren.
auf den ersten paar testkilometern in der stadt macht der roco schon eine gute figur, spricht erstaunlich gut an ohne durch den federweg zu rauschen. jetzt muss er nur noch halten...


----------



## noie95 (31. März 2009)

@LautSprecher
falls du noch nen rechner brauchst...
http://www.igorion.com/_coilspring/

der isch net schlecht! do koasch en mm schaffa 

kuck auch mal in deine ibc postbox. hab dir ne mail geschickt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (31. März 2009)

so Männer, hab mir jetzt auch nen DHX 5 Coil besorgt.
was packt Ihr in die Luftkammer für einen Druck, habe mal was von 80 PSI gehört, also knapp über dem angebenen Minimum.
Danke für Infos,
Gruß, Daniel


----------



## JoeDesperado (31. März 2009)

wenn die federhärte passt, würde ich nur mit minimaldruck (den ich jetzt nicht auswendig weiß) fahren.


----------



## LautSprecher (1. April 2009)

Danke, hab jetzt, je nach Sag ne 300 oder 350 Feder. Wird allerdings noch bisschen dauern, werd jetzt erstmal meine Wakü ausbauen und Sommertauglich machen.

Robin 

@noie95: Ich hab nix bekommen..


----------



## heady (10. April 2009)

hi zusammen,

hab mal eine frage und zwar würde ich gerne die reifen an meinem slayer wechseln, aktuell hab ich die irc mibro 2.25 drauf. welche könntet ihr mir da empfehlen? ich hätte die schwalbe fat albert 2.4 (oder lieber auch in 2.25?) im visier, wären die "passend"?  bin für jeden tip dankbar.


----------



## Numsi (10. April 2009)

Am besten du sagst uns erstmal, was bzw. wo du gerne fahren möchtest, dann kann man die auch Tipps geben 

MfG


----------



## Saddamchen (11. April 2009)

Servus Leute,
habe mir heute in meinem SXC 70 zur Sicherheit und auf Empfehlung von Bikeaction einen anderen Bolzen im Hauptschwingenlager eingebaut (glaube vom RMX) nachdem der Orginal Bolzen schon einmal defekt war und durch den gleichen Typ auf Garantie ersetzt wurde.
Meine Frage nun: Beim Ausbau sind mir beide Beilagscheiben welche zwischen Schwinge und Rahmen sitzen runtergefallen. Die Dinger laufen auf einer Seite konisch zu und ich wusste jetzt nicht genau wie rum sie richtig rein gehören. Aufgrund der Spuren am Rahmen habe ich die konische Seite zum Pedal hin eingesetzt. Weiß jemand ob das passt bzw. ob es überhaupt eine Rolle spielt?

Danke schon mal für ne Antwort
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Geißbock__ (11. April 2009)

Die spitz konisch zulaufende Seite immer Richtung der Lager einbauen! 

Grüße


----------



## Saddamchen (12. April 2009)

Geißbock schrieb:


> Die spitz konisch zulaufende Seite immer Richtung der Lager einbauen!
> 
> Grüße


Besten Dank! Dann habe ich es ja sogar richtig gemacht!


----------



## heady (12. April 2009)

Numsi schrieb:


> Am besten du sagst uns erstmal, was bzw. wo du gerne fahren möchtest, dann kann man die auch Tipps geben
> 
> MfG



ich würde sagen, leichte bis mittelschwere trails und touren durch berg und wald. bergab lass es jetzt noch nicht so übelst krachen, da mir dazu einfach noch die übung bzw. erfahrung fehlt. also bergab lass ich es noch recht locker zugehen. ich bin vorher mit meinem crossrad auch schon in leichtem gelände unterwegs gewesen und muss sagen dass ich den eindruck habe das meine maxxis reifen auf dem bike, trotz geringerer breite, besseren grip haben. natürlich war ich mit dem bike nicht da unterwegs wo ich jetzt fahre, aber der eindruck bleibt trotzdem. deswegen würde ich die reifen gerne wechseln, da mir das ein unsicheres gefühl vermittelt, insbesondere auf schotter oder über wurzeln und somit dann doch öfter die hand an der bremse ist als sie eigentlich sollte.


----------



## Fabeymer (12. April 2009)

Ich fahre zwar ein normales Slayer, aber für den Reifentipp spielt das ja keine Rolle. 
Fahre vorne den 2.35 Muddy Mary und hinten den 2.35 Maxxis Minion F in 60a. Rollte ausreichend leicht, vermittelt aber bergab vor allem durch den breiten und voluminösen Vorderreifen gut Sicherheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (12. April 2009)

...ich habe auch die 2.35 MM auf meinem slayer und bin froh wenn sie abgefahren sind..... gegen die 2.35er minion F und R haben die keine chance. also meine empfehlung 2.35 minion F und R


----------



## noie95 (12. April 2009)

kann mir von euch erfahrenen slayerfahrern einer helfen...???
bin die letzten drei tage waren meine hometrails so geil trocken wie schon lange nicht mehr. man kann so richtig fett schnell fahren und reintreten... und das ist das problem. wenn jetzt der hinterbau richtig arbeitet und ich trete klemmt es mir ständig die kette (wenn ich auf dem mittleren blatt bin) zw kettenblatt und strebe ein.... 
ich hab ein foto wo es einklemmt in meinem profilalbum... ich krieg es nicht hin hier eins einzufügen....

voll der scheiß! ich will nicht langsamer fahren, das macht doch so spaß.... weiß einer hilfe? ohne das ich jetzt ne dh kettenführung anbring. ich würde nämlich gerne weiterhin drei gänge vorne haben.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. April 2009)

hört sich nach neuer kette auf gebrauchten kettenblättern an.........


----------



## noie95 (13. April 2009)

kette (xtr), blätter (race face) und ritzelpaket (xt) sind gleich alt. haben ca 3400km. ich kann jetzt nicht sagen, ob das problem nicht vorhanden war als alle teile neu waren. ich konnte mit dem bike bisher die tretpassagen noch nie so schnell fahren. aber es passiert immer sobald ich trete und der hinterbau ordentlich zu tun hat


----------



## peterbe (13. April 2009)

noie95 schrieb:


> kette (xtr), blätter (race face) und ritzelpaket (xt) sind gleich alt. haben ca 3400km. ich kann jetzt nicht sagen, ob das problem nicht vorhanden war als alle teile neu waren. ich konnte mit dem bike bisher die tretpassagen noch nie so schnell fahren. aber es passiert immer sobald ich trete und der hinterbau ordentlich zu tun hat



Aber Rocky Rider hat recht: das Kettenblatt ist runter und nimmt durch die abgerundeten und abgenutzten Flanken die Kette mit. 3400km finde ich auch schon sehr viel für eine Antriebsgarnitur. Also: wechseln oder langsamer fahren


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. April 2009)

seltsam.
- spannt das schaltwerk die kette noch richtig?
- vielleicht ein zahn am kettenblatt verbogen?
- möglicherweise ist auch die kette bei einer solchen aktion verzogen worden? (schau mal von oben drauf wenn du sie drehst)
- innenlager noch ok?


----------



## Der Toni (13. April 2009)

meine auch, es könnte ein leicht verbogener Zahn sein.


----------



## Markus.02 (13. April 2009)

Also ich fahre nach wie vor noch einen DHX Air 5.0, und bin zufrieden. Hab grad mein Setup nochmal geprüft... Wiege fahrfertig ca. 96 Kg. Fahre im BiggyPack 220 PSI und im kleinen 130 PSI, vorne hab ich eine Fox Talas RC2 wo ich mit 50 PSI super fahre...


----------



## noie95 (14. April 2009)

danke für eure tipps an was es liegen könnte.
dann werd ich wohl nen teilewechsel vornehmen müssen... aber das ist ok! ich dachte schon, dass das ein generelles problem des bikes wäre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (14. April 2009)

na dann drücke ich dir mal die daumen.
hatte damit bisher noch keine probleme


----------



## Numsi (15. April 2009)

Also erstmal zur Reifenfrage: Da hätte ich jetzt auch MM oder Minion gesagt, obwohl ich mit dem Minion selber noch keine Erfahrung gemacht habe, wollte ich ihn mir jetzt zum Sommer auch zulegen...

Zu der Geschichte mit der Kette: Ich hatte das Problem auch schon ganz am Anfang, also als mein Bike noch relativ neu war, von daher kann es eigentlich nicht auf verschlissene Komponenten zurückzuführen sein. Beim Treten hatte ich es nur selten, und nachdem ich meine Kette dann um 1-2 Glieder gekürzt hatte war das gegessen. Ab und an kommt es aber vor, dass die Kette hängen bleibt wenn ich zu schnell vom kleinen aufs mittlere Kettenblatt schalte. Es sieht dann schon so aus, als würde die Kette am Blatt hängenbleiben und zwischen die Strebe gezogen werden, evtl ist wirklich ein verbogener Zahn oder ein Grat Schuld, da meine Antriebselemente (genau wie der Rest meines Bikes) gerade einmal etwas über 1 Jahr alt sind und dementsprechend noch recht gut in Schuss sind.

Das wars von mir..


----------



## JoeDesperado (15. April 2009)

zum thema MM vs Minion: der minion gibt in der kurve ein viel (!) sichereres gefühl, fährt sich wie auf schienen! dafür setzt er sich recht leicht zu, wenn's mal etwas schlammig wird.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2009)

Numsi schrieb:


> ...... Schuld, da meine Antriebselemente (genau wie der Rest meines Bikes) gerade einmal etwas über 1 Jahr alt sind und dementsprechend noch recht gut in Schuss sind.......:



Wenn mein Bike ein Jahr im Keller steht ist die Antriebseinheit auch noch top!
Wieveil km/ hm hast du zurück gelegt?
Nach einem jahr ist bei mir alles futsch, außer dem großen Kettenblatt.


----------



## Numsi (15. April 2009)

Das ist mir schon klar, ich kann allerdings absolut nicht einschätzen, wieviele km ich gefahren bin, da ich immer verschiedene Touren fahre und selten weiß welche Strecke oder gar wieviele hm ich dabei zurücklege...


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2009)

bei mir sind es etwa 4.000km/ 80.000hm im Jahr.
Im Winter fahre ich eigentlich durch, auch in der Sauerei.

Dann ist der Kram fällig, spätestens bei 5.000km/ 100.000hm muckt die Schaltung dann deutlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Numsi (15. April 2009)

Den Winter fahre ich auch durch und auch sonst bei so ziemlich jedem Wetter. Allerdings mache ich garantiert nicht soviele hm wie du.

Grundsätzlich sehen alle Bauteile auch noch ganz gut aus, die Zahnflanken sind auch noch in Ordnung, das einzige was mich in letzter Zeit etwas stört, ist ein scheinbar ausgeleierter Schaltzug, weswegen ich häufig zwei Gänge nach oben schalten muss damit die Kette ein Ritzel höher springt, aber ich denke mit ein bischen Einstellarbeit oder zur Not einem neuen Zug ist das schnell behoben. Ansonsten läuft eigentlich alles ganz gut, bis auf nervige Quietschgeräusche, deren Herkunft ich bisher noch nicht sicher feststellen konnte... Juckt mich aber auch nich so wirklich.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. April 2009)

na dann, happy trails!


----------



## Geißbock__ (15. April 2009)

Bin jetzt auch Besitzer eines Stahlfederdämpfers! Die Anschaffung ist jeden Cent wert!!! Auf schnellen wurzeligen Trails läuft das SXC wie auf Schienen, es lässt sich schon fast mit Downhilleigenschaften beschreiben! Das typische Wegsacken ist jetzt Gott sei dank auch weg. Bergauf wippt es ein wenig mehr als zuvor aber das kann man mit der Bergabperformence wett machen! Ich bin begeistert!!! 







Muss jetzt nur noch die richtige Federhärte rausfinden. Fahre gerne etwas weicher, daher wird bei meinen 90 kg die 550 der 500er Härte weichen müssen!

Grüße


----------



## JoeDesperado (15. April 2009)

na dann - herzlich willkommen im club der federgefederten SXCler


----------



## noie95 (16. April 2009)

@Geißbock

dein bike schaut geil aus!
hast du da eine absenkbare sattelstütze dran? falls ja, sagst du mir welche? die hat, so wie man es erkennen kann, keine farbigen klemmen oder hebel. genau sowas such ich. die meisten absenkbaren haben irgendwelche roten oder farbigen beschläge dran, und das geht einfach nicht bei "gun metal".

hast du dir nen 2009 oder einen älteren dhx 5.0 geholt?


----------



## Geißbock__ (16. April 2009)

Vielen Dank!
Ist eine Maveric! Die finde ich hat sich bisher bewährt, daher keine Joplin! Ist ein 2008er DHX 5.0 Coil von Fox.


----------



## noie95 (16. April 2009)

danke Geißbock,

hast du mit absicht auf nen 2008 zurückgegriffen? oder ist es egal ob 2008 oder 2009 modell. ich frage deshalb, weil ich mein bike auch umrüsten will. aber ich finde nirgends mehr nen 2008 zum kaufen.

schade, ich war gerade bei maverick auf der hp. dort steht, das die speedball sattelstütze kein maverick produkt mehr ist. man kann sie jetzt als joplin von crank brothers kaufen... mist, und da sind die beschläge rot.....


----------



## Takotee (17. April 2009)

Hat schon irgendjemand von euch den 2009er dhx? Dessen Dämpfung soll ja grundlegend verbessert worden sein, wie die Werbung glauben machen will...


----------



## JoeDesperado (17. April 2009)

nochmal zum problem kettenstrebe vs. umwerferschraube: auf mtbr.com steht zu lesen, dass die alten kettenstreben auf garantie gegen neue (die mit der ausnehmung) getauscht werden. 
das wär doch was, hm? bikeaction? hallo? jemand zuhause? 



Takotee schrieb:


> Hat schon irgendjemand von euch den 2009er dhx? Dessen Dämpfung soll ja grundlegend verbessert worden sein, wie die Werbung glauben machen will...



da würd ich wenn dann gleich auf den 2010er warten. vllt. kann ja dann auch endlich der dhx air was, fox spricht ja davon, den "mid stroke wallow" beseitigt zu haben.
so nebenbei: morgen steht die erste ausfahrt mit dem roco air tst an, bin gespannt. die ersten eindrücke sind schon mal sehr gut.


----------



## JoeDesperado (19. April 2009)

übrigens: bin ich der einzige, in dessen rahmen ein 216er dämpfer problemlos passen würde?!





noch ein kleines zuckerl, weil ihr ja alle so brav wart : ein kurzer eindruck der dämpfer, die ich in letzter zeit durchprobiert habe:

MZ roco air tst: sehr (!) sensibles ansprechen, sackt nicht weg im mittleren bereich, ist aber viel zu progressiv (bei ausgelassener luft lässt sich der dämpfer nicht mal annähernd ganz komprimieren). die tst-plattform ist ganz ok, obwohl ich nur die extremeinstellungen benutzt hab. und: der dämpfer muss leicht bearbeitet werden um in den rahmen zu passen, zusätzlich kommt die luftkammer bei ganz ausgefedertem dämpfer leicht an den rahmen.

fox rp2: ähnlich wie die tst-plattform des roco kommt auch hier hardtail-feeling auf, sobald der hebel umgelegt wird. wow. das vermiss ich doch etwas am dhx coil! die option, den dämpfer mit viel sag zu fahren, um dann mit der plattform bergauf weniger sag und einen dadurch steileren sitzwinkel zu erhalten, ist eigentlich genial.
ansprechverhalten ist gut, kommt aber nicht an den roco heran. dafür nutzt der dämpfer den ganzen federweg und rauscht ebensowenig wie der roco durch den mittleren bereich.

tjo, und nun die qual der wahl: einen der beiden werd ich mir wohl als leichte alternative zum dhx behalten  wenn man dem roco auch noch die letzten 5mm hub entlocken könnte, wäre die wahl deutlich einfacher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (20. April 2009)

ich habe mir heute eine dhx 5 coil bestellt.... endlich! bin mal gespannt...

würde mir jemand, von denen die schon einen haben, ein paar setup"geheimnisse" sagen?
ich wiege fahrfertig 82kg. was wäre da ein gutes setup mit dem ich anfangen könnte?
als feder hab ich mal ne 500er genommen

- piggy pack druck?
- propedal (anzahl der klicks oder ganz offen bzw zu)?
- boost valve (ganz offen oder ganz zu oder irgendwo zwischen drin)?
- sag?

danke schonmal


----------



## RockyRider66 (20. April 2009)

noie95 schrieb:


> ich habe mir heute eine dhx 5 coil bestellt.... endlich! bin mal gespannt...
> 
> würde mir jemand, von denen die schon einen haben, ein paar setup"geheimnisse" sagen?
> ich wiege fahrfertig 82kg. was wäre da ein gutes setup mit dem ich anfangen könnte?
> ...



Wenn du den Dämpfer austauschst, möchtest du doch sicher etwas damit erreichen, bzw. warst mit etwas nicht zufrieden?
Wie hast du den original Dämpfer eingestellt?
Bevor ich einen Dämpfer austausche, habe ich mich doch mit den Einstelleungen befasst und kenne mich damit aus?
Du kannst doch nicht einfach die Einstellungen der anderen übernehmen?


----------



## JoeDesperado (20. April 2009)

500er sollte passen, evtl. auch eine 450er (wenn du gern mit viel sag fährst).
einstellungen: PP auf kleinster stufe, mindestdruck im piggyback, max. volumen, min. progression, fertig. der rebound beim dhx coil ist spürbar schneller, da wirst du die zugstufe mehr zudrehen müssen als beim air.


----------



## Geißbock__ (20. April 2009)

So schauts bei mir auch aus! Minimaldruck, PP voll offen, Zugstufe so, dass es kleinste Unebenheiten gut filtert!


----------



## noie95 (20. April 2009)

@RockyRider66
ich war eigentl nicht unzufrieden. aber ich wollte schon immer mal ein bike mit stahlfedersuspension haben.... und da einige darüber berichteten dass sich der dhx coil im sxc supergeil anfühlt und das bike "noch besser macht", will ich es nun einfach au mal ausprobieren.
ich will nicht irgendwelche settings "blind" übernehmen, sondern möcht nen aufsetzpunkt haben mit dem ich beginnen kann. 

@JoeDesperado & Geißbock
danke, das klingt "einfach"  minimaldruck im piggypack ist 125psi?


----------



## JoeDesperado (20. April 2009)

75psi sind minimum lt. aufdruck.


----------



## noie95 (20. April 2009)

ah super. wenns eh daruf steht, werd ich`s hoffentlich entdecken...


----------



## el Lingo (20. April 2009)

Jungs, ich brauch mal Hilfe! Ich will ja endlich auch wieder auf´s Bike und stehe vor der Wahl: Slayer SXC oder SX Trail, da beide die richtige Größe für mich haben. Ich will schon viel Touren, die schon in Richtung FR Tour gehen und auch mal die Deister Trails sowie nen Bikepark fahren. Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob das SXC dafür geschaffen ist. Wieviel kann man dem Bike zumuten?
Niklas ist seins ja auch nicht schonend gefahren, also bitte ein paar Meinungen.


----------



## RattleHead (20. April 2009)

Wen du auch bikeparks fahren wilst soll ich ein sx trail oder (schoner) ein slayer ss. Das SXC komt mein meinung ins park an zu schnell an limit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (21. April 2009)

Für reinen Bikeparleinsatz ist die Geometrie des SX wohl eher geeignet.
Für Touren sicherlich das SXC.
Wenn ich nur 1- 2x im Jahr den Bikepark besuchen würde, wäre das SXC meine Wahl.


----------



## gerbine1 (21. April 2009)

Also ehrlich, mit dem SXC würde ich wirklich nur notgedrungen im BP fahren. Ich mein es kommt auf den Aufbau an dh. fette Reifen, fette Gabel usw. aber dann ist's kein AM Bike mehr und man darf sich weiters nicht wundern wenn die Teile nur so wegbrechen... für sowas ist es nicht gebaut.  

Btw.
Ich fahre mein SXC für Allmountain/Endurotouren und das Glory für FR/DH.


----------



## noie95 (23. April 2009)

@JoeDesperado

is bei deinem dhx echt 75psi untergrenze??? will net dumm rumtun durch meine nochmalige nachfrage, aber ich hab jetzt meinen bekommen (nen 2009er) und da steht 125psi bis.... drauf. hmmm, ist das wohl ein unterschied von 2009ern zu vorherigen modellen?


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. April 2009)

jep, 75-200psi steht drauf. ist allerdings auch "nur" ein 08er!


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. April 2009)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> jep, 75-200psi steht drauf. ist allerdings auch "nur" ein 08er!



Auf meinem 2008er steht 125- 200psi


----------



## gerbine1 (23. April 2009)

Auf meinem ist auch 125 psi die unterste Grenze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (23. April 2009)

ich red ja auch nicht vom dhx air 
(seit ewigkeiten übrigens.)


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. April 2009)

ach so.
Allerdings gibt es bei FOX auch unterschiedliche Angebaen in der Bedienungsanleitung den Garantiebestimmungen, seltsamer Kram?


----------



## noie95 (23. April 2009)

ja das ist schon komisch.... *grübel*
also auf meinem 2009er dhx 5 *coil* steht 125-200psi; in der anleitung aufm fox server steht das für den shock auch. für den 2008er shock steht in der anleitung aufm server ebenfalls 125-200psi aber beim 2007er "coil" findet sich die 75-200psi range wieder. also gibt es wohl an der stelle nen unterschied in den generationen


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. April 2009)

Ich denke, dass einige Leute mit Minimaldruck fahren wollten und beim abnehmen der Pumpe etwas Luft verloren haben.
Damit hatten sie also zu wenig drin und das Ding ging auf Garantie zum Service.
Um das zu umgehen hat man den Mindestdruck einfach erhöht.
An eine grundlegend geänderte Technik glaube ich nicht.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. April 2009)

Hallo Fangemeinde,

wir hatten es hier im Forum ein Slayer- Treffen schon angesprochen.

Wer hat Interesse/ Zeit sich über Pfingsten im Pfälzer Wald zu treffen?

Das Gebiet (um das Hambacher Schloß bei Neustadt an der Wied, genauer in Weyher, St. Martin oder Roth unter der Rietburg) wird in der aktuellen Bike beschrieben. Unterkünfte sind preisgünstig, viele kleine Straußenwirtschaften.

Ich war bereits mehrmals dort, genne mich etwas aus.
Die Trails sind nicht sonderlich schwierig, haben Flow, liegen dicht beieinander und sind gut bewirtschaftet!!
Besser geht es kaum!

Also, wer ist dabei??


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. April 2009)

tjo, für mich wird das wohl schon allein aufgrund der entfernung ausfallen, aber die idee an sich ist natürlich super!


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. April 2009)

Die Erde schrumpft doch, bis dahin ist die Entfernung sicher wieder kleiner geworden.......


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. April 2009)

so, noch für die ungläubigen:


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2009)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> so, noch für die ungläubigen:



Was soll das sein?


Falls ein SXC Fahrer mit dem gedanken spielt sich einen 2010er DHX zu kaufen, sollte er es schnell wieder vergessen.
Der neue Piggy Pack ist sicherlich zu dick für den Rahmen, schade.

Habe außerdem gehört,dass das SXC für 2010 überarbeitet werden soll, mal sehen was dabei raus kommt.


----------



## JoeDesperado (24. April 2009)

schau genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2009)

Meinst den Mindestdruck?


----------



## JoeDesperado (24. April 2009)

jep 
ich hab's aber nicht wegen dir hier reingestellt, keine sorge.


----------



## noie95 (24. April 2009)

ich habs dir ja auch so geglaubt... auch ohne bild  fox sagt das in der anleitung für den 2007er ja auch. 125psi sind laut fox erst ab der generation 2008 minimum. generationen davor sinds 75psi. ich frag mich nur, ob da wirklich was anderes im piggypack drin ist, oder obs ne reine vorsichtsmaßnahme war, so wie rockyrider66 vermutet?
aber eigentl ist es au egal. ich hab eh "nur" nen 2009er bekommen und muß nun mit 125psi minimum "klarkommen"


----------



## Mr.Freeride (24. April 2009)

um noch mal kurz auf eLingos Frage zurück zu kommen.
Ich würde das SXC nehmen.

Man sollte die Begriffe "All-Mountain" und "Enduro" auch mal näher betrachten denke ich. In manchen Gebiete oder Ländern hat eine Endurotour/abfahrt ein ähnliches Gewicht wie die DH Strecke in Winterberg z.B.
Wer weiß was die Canadier unter Enduro verstehen?

Deswegen würde ich das SXC nicht so auf die Softe Schiene stellen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. April 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Deswegen würde ich das SXC nicht so auf die Softe Schiene stellen.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.
Schaut euch mal aug Megavalanche/ Avalanche-Rennen um, da werde die SXC´s sehr oft eingesetzt.

Ich halte es für ein Endurobike mit dem man auch einen Alpencross locker fahren kann.
Ich nutze das Ding eben für alles was kommt, zur Not auch einen Marathon.


----------



## JoeDesperado (24. April 2009)

RM hat leider den großen fehler gemacht, die buchstaben "XC" in den modellnamen miteinzubeziehen. lest euch mal durch die US-foren (MTBR & co), da wird das rad allein aufgrund des namens als "long travel XC bike" bezeichnet. und nicht nur dort. nur wer das potential des rades kennt, weiß wie lächerlich das eigentlich ist...


----------



## Radical_53 (24. April 2009)

Eigentlich merkt man das auch, wenn man sich drauf setzt und spätestens, wenn man eine Runde damit dreht. Hatte bisher noch kein so komplettes Paket, kein Rad mit dem man so viel so gut unter einen Hut bekam.
Für mich einer der schönen Käufe, bei denen man speziell nach dem Kauf deutlich überzeugter ist als vorher


----------



## noie95 (24. April 2009)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Eigentlich merkt man das auch, wenn man sich drauf setzt und spätestens, wenn man eine Runde damit dreht. Hatte bisher noch kein so komplettes Paket, kein Rad mit dem man so viel so gut unter einen Hut bekam.
> Für mich einer der schönen Käufe, bei denen man speziell nach dem Kauf deutlich überzeugter ist als vorher




so isses!

... und zwei Marathonrennen bin ich persönlich au scho damit gefahren!


----------



## vest (25. April 2009)

Hey Leute,

Bin jetzt auch stolzer Rocky Besitzer. Hab mir einen 06er Cult Rahmen zugelegt. Die Kiste is wirklich ein Traum .

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie hoch der Maximaldruck bei dem Fox RP3 Dämpfer ist? Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung so um die 80 kg und hab zur Zeit ca. 14 bar auf dem Dämpfer. Der SAG ist trotzdem noch relativ groß.
Oder mit wieviel Druck fahrt Ihr auf Eurem Slayer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (25. April 2009)

falscher thread 

...und um noch was zum thema beizutragen: der rp2, den ich momentan teste, ist aus einem anderen SXC, d.h. er sollte extra auf die kinematik angepasst worden sein. trotzdem ist er in der zugstufe etwas überdämpft, man wünscht sich ein paar umdrehungen mehr. abgesehen davon geht er aber wirklich sehr, sehr gut


----------



## Radical_53 (25. April 2009)

So ging mir das mit meinem RP23 auch, überdämpft in Serienabstimmung. Auch der Float, den meine Frau nun fährt, ist an sich stark überdämpft ab Werk. 
Wenn er dir am Ende immer noch so gut gefällt, denk mal über Push nach  Danach paßt er perfekt


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. April 2009)

ja, sonst gefällt er mir wirklich gut! er nutzt den FW bis auf den letzten mm, hat eine sinnvolle plattform, spricht zu ca. 95% so gut an wie ein dhx air ohne durchrauschen - super  da braucht man keine 17 verschiedenen einstellungen wie beim dhx, um das setup gut hinzubekommen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. April 2009)

Hey Leute,

im Winter waren die Reaktionen auf meinen Vorschlag, sich mal an einem Wochenende zu einer gemeinsamen Tour zu treffen, auf fruchtbaren Boden gefallen.

Und jetzt?
*Also, wer ist Pfingsten dabei???*


----------



## noie95 (27. April 2009)

@ JoeDesperado

ich habe auf deinen bildern gesehen, dass du eine schaltbare kettenführung fährst. fährst du damit drei oder nur zwei blätter?
würdest mir verraten was das für eine ist?


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. April 2009)

das ist eine speziell an den rahmen angepasste kefü von meinem händler, also kein standardmodell (war aber auch nicht wirklich teuer), damit kann man 2- oder 3fach fahren. momentan fahr ich nurmehr 2fach, reicht völlig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (27. April 2009)

danke,

hmmm, schade das man die net so kaufen kann.
mein "ketten-spring-problem-beim-treten-über-bumbs" hab ich durch erneuerung des antiebs net wegbekommen. jetzt wollte ich es mal mit ner führung probieren; würde aber gern dreifach behalten.
hab eine bei g-junkies (dreist) gefunden und gehofft, dass das die deine wäre und du mir darüber etwas berichten könntest.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. April 2009)

Ich habe zwar die Dreis, aber noch nicht montiert.....................


----------



## Radical_53 (27. April 2009)

Ich habe eine Heim3 Guide, die wunderbar funktioniert. Allerdings wurde der Hersteller aufgekauft, soll jedoch unter neuem Namen dann wieder zu haben sein. 
Das Einzige was man da anpassen mußte ist den Versteifungs-"Knick" der Grundplatte am Innenlager etwas weg zu nehmen, da dort nicht genug Platz ist. Ansonsten echt klasse, schön leise (quasi lautlos) und hält die Kette wo sie hingehört.


----------



## Mr. [email protected] (27. April 2009)

hi,

ich hab mal ein paar fragen zum sxc ladys ( http://www.bikes.com/main+de+01_102+Slayer_SXC.html?BIKE=168&Y=2008#2 ). das bike ist von meiner freundin und ich bekomm die fox 36 float r fast 0 eingestellt. wenn die den ganzen fw federt ist sie viel zu weich und wenn sie etwas härter ist bekommt man max 140mm aus ihr rausgekitzelt. sollte man einfach mal den durchschlagwiderstand auf weich stellen oder gleich eine rc2 in den rahmen packen?

beim dämpfer hab ich nur das problem das er die ganze zeit etwas öll aus der dichtung drückt....hatte das schon einer beim orginal fox rp23 ?!?  hat es mit der zeit aufgehört wegen falschem öllstand oder ist sowas normal bei dem bike?    

vllt hat ja einer die gleichen probleme gehabt....

thx Andy


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. April 2009)

Zur Gabel:
Ist ein leidiges Thema bei Luftgabeln.
Bei leichten Fahrern kommt die Progression stark zum tragen.
Die RC2 Kartusche wird da kaum Abhilfe schaffen, es ist die Luftkartusche.

Wenn deine Freundin auf die Absenkung verzichten kann, nimm eine VAN.
Zur weichen Originalfeder gibt es eine noch weichere (schwarz).

Zum Dämpfer:
Im Dämpfer ist zur Schmierung der Luftkammer etwas Öl (FOX Fluid).
Das kommt an der Kolbenstange etwas raus und hält sie sauber/ schmiert sie.
Also alles im grünen Bereich!


----------



## Radical_53 (27. April 2009)

Das Problem mit der Gabel haben auch schwere Fahrer  Je nachdem wie man's sieht reichen 140mm aus und der Rest ist dann Durchschlags-Schutz für derbe Patzer oder Sprünge. 
Fakt ist, den Rest bekommt man halt echt nur raus wenn man die Gabel richtig fordert. Würde auch definitiv eher die Van empfehlen. 
Oder bei einem Mädel gar eine neue 32 QR15, wenn man eh an Umbauen denkt.


----------



## Spawn 120 (30. April 2009)

Hi bin neu hier
hab mir einen RM slayer rahmen gekauft 
mach einen individuellaufbau.
kann ich mit dem bike ohne bedenken in einen bikepark fahren oder sollte ich etwas beachten?
bilder vom rahmen könnt ihr bei mir unter fotos ansehen.
wie gefällt euch der rahmen?


----------



## gerbine1 (30. April 2009)

Spawn 120 schrieb:


> Hi bin neu hier
> hab mir einen RM slayer rahmen gekauft
> mach einen individuellaufbau.
> kann ich mit dem bike ohne bedenken in einen bikepark fahren oder sollte ich etwas beachten?
> ...



Na na, fahr nur in den BB damit. Ab 3 Meter Drops solltest halt nimma ins Flat droppen, das mag der Hinterbau nicht so gerne...


----------



## Spawn 120 (30. April 2009)

hi
kann mir mal jemand bitte genau auskunft geben? 
kann ich mit dem bike in einen bikepark? oder nicht. auf was mus ich achten?
WO LIEGEN DIE GRENZEN BEI DEM RAHMEN.
ist das ein new slayer?
hab den ausdruck hier ein paarmal gehört.
in welche kategorie kann ich es zuordnen?
wär für einpaar antworten echt dankbar


----------



## Radical_53 (30. April 2009)

Mal auf den Tacho geschaut? Wenn du direkt und definitiv ne Aussage brauchst, ruf beim Importeur an. Die sagen dir dann zumindest vermutlich, welcher Einsatz von der Garantie abgedeckt ist.

Was du hast ist kein New Slayer, sondern ein Slayer SXC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (30. April 2009)

Spawn 120 schrieb:


> kann ich mit dem bike in einen bikepark?
> ohne es zu zerlegen


nein
 wenn du so fragst
 im bikepark habe ich schon schwerere maschinen kaputt gesehen
 wie gesagt
 frag den importeur


----------



## gerbine1 (30. April 2009)

@spawn120   Bitte nicht böse sein, lies dich ein und verwende zb. Google und dann siehst du den Unterschied zw. New Slayer und SXC.  


Das SXC ist *nicht *für den Bikepark (=B*P*  Sorry, war mein Fehler) gebaut aber natürlich kannst damit dort fahren. Du kannst mit nem Hardtail auch im BP fahren. Du kannst auch mit einem DH'ler einen Marathon fahren... nur ob das Sinn macht? Egal. 

Ein paar Pros (zb. Rob J) machen auch Backflip usw. 
Die Frage die du dir selber stellen solltest ist was willst damit machen? 
Tourenfahren (dafür wäre es gebaut) oder nur Bikepark? Dementsprechend solltest du das Bike aufbauen. 
Und bitte *keinen* 3Meter Drop! Das hält der Rahmen und DU wohl auch nicht aus!


----------



## Spawn 120 (1. Mai 2009)

hi leute 
hab mich hier mal durch die seiten gewühlt
und muß sagen hab alles gefunden was ich wissen wollte.
also BP kommt nur eingeschränkt in frage zumindest keine jump's oder sonstiges 
was haltet ihr von dem Rahmen (lakierung) hab gehört das der rahmen mit der team lakierung kaum erhältlich ist stimmt das?
bin froh das ich einen bekommen hab.
freue mich echt tierisch drauf wenn das baby endlich aufgebaut ist
werde dann einpaar bilder einstellen dauert aber noch ne weile.


----------



## Spawn 120 (1. Mai 2009)

frage zur Gabel
kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen FOX TALLAS oder FLOAT 
wozu ratet ihr mir?


----------



## bestmove (1. Mai 2009)

Wenn du gern oft steile Rampen rauf fährst, dann Talas. Andernfalls würde ich zur Float raten, auch aus Gewichtsgründen ... Performance sollte gleich sein.


----------



## noie95 (1. Mai 2009)

@Spawn 120
weißt wie ich es machen würd (falls es dich interessiert)
bau ne schöne raceface kurbel rein, mach den rest vom antrieb komplett xt (mit shadow sw), tausch den schock gegen nen dhx 5 coil und steck ne van 36 rc2 rein. damit machst alles richtig, hast nen sorglosantrieb und mit dem fahrwerk kannst dich auch im bikepark blicken lassen.
meine meinung...


----------



## Spawn 120 (1. Mai 2009)

hi
danke klingt nicht schlecht 
ich wollte folgende teile verbauen.
Kurbel: Race face Atlas AM
Vorbau:Race face Atlas AM
Lenker:Race face Atlas AM
Sattelstütze:Race face Atlas AM
Steuersatz:Race face XC
Bremsen: Avid Ultimate (die Weißen)
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR oder Sram XO
Schalthebel:Shimano XTR oder Sram XO
Kasette:Sram XO PG990
Umwerfer:Schimano XT
Gabel:FOX FLOAT 36
was hälst du bzw. ihr davon?
oder würdet ihr was anders machen?


----------



## JoeDesperado (1. Mai 2009)

sämtliche raceface-teile durch leichtere (und höherwertigere) ersetzen, und statt der float eine van - an der gabel geht kein weg vorbei.


----------



## Spawn 120 (1. Mai 2009)

noie95 schrieb:


> @Spawn 120
> weißt wie ich es machen würd (falls es dich interessiert)
> bau ne schöne raceface kurbel rein, mach den rest vom antrieb komplett xt (mit shadow sw), tausch den schock gegen nen dhx 5 coil und steck ne van 36 rc2 rein. damit machst alles richtig, hast nen sorglosantrieb und mit dem fahrwerk kannst dich auch im bikepark blicken lassen.
> meine meinung...


 

hi
ich dachte das slayer ist für den BP nicht geeignet
heist es hier sozumindest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerbine1 (1. Mai 2009)

@Spawn 120  Kannst bitte deine Fragen zusammenfassen und in *einen Beitrag *schreiben und nicht alle 2 Minuten einen Neuen schreiben?  Das Nerft!!!!


----------



## mr320 (1. Mai 2009)

Überleg Dir mal bitte erst *ALLE* Deine Fragen und schreib dann.

*Mir ist schwindlich!!!​*


----------



## Spawn 120 (2. Mai 2009)

hi leute
war heute beim bike händler und hab da mal meine fragen sozusagen live for ort getestet. bin ein paar rokys gefahren und zu einigen ergebnissen gekommen.
werde definitiv die schalthebel und das schaltwerk von Sram XO.montieren meiner meinung nach füllt es sich besser als XTR an und optisch/verarbeitun finde ich auch besser. der rest bleibt so wie ich es wollte komponente Race Face Atlas AM. und die bremse AVID Juicy Ultimate da ich sie schon mal hatte,finde ich sie ganz ok. 
Das einzige was mich stutzig machte war: als ich den händler fragte ob ich mit dem bike in einen BP fahren kann meinte er ja kein problem das bike macht das mit.
Hab ihm gesagt was ich federungsmäsig verbauen will (FOX VAN RC2 36  uns Dämpfer FOX DHX 5.0 Coil) da kam die aussage da muß ich mir erst recht keine sorgen machen. naja dacht ich mir wenn du meinst.
was haltet ihr von der aussage?


----------



## b-o (2. Mai 2009)

hi,
ich wollte mal fragen ob 2999,- ein angemessener preis für ein 08er sxc70 ist? das ist das bisher beste - wenn auch einzigste angebot was ich aus deutschland noch für nen 08er erhalte...
bin nun schon ab und an auf den slayern von kumpels gesessen und das ist mein traum-bike. nur der preis. wenn der sommer nicht schon so da wäre würd ich es ja wie die kumpels machen und in usa für umgerechnet 1999 bestellen + einfuhrumsatzsteuer + mwst bin ich dann bei 2,4k.
o.k. support your local dealer.. aber der nächste local dealer der überhaupt gescheit ne auswahl an slayern hat ist von mir gute 120km entfernt... :-/


grüße,
bo


----------



## Spawn 120 (2. Mai 2009)

hi
wenn du eins suchst kann ich dir vieleicht helfen.
ruf mal bei den jungs an die hanen echt alles,und die preise sind kaum zu schlagen.

SPORT SCHINDELE
Tel: 08306/975940

kannst auch googeln 
unter sport schindele die haben echt alles 

kannst ja mal schreiben ob du was gefunden hast.
ps: bei uns(in meiner gegend) kriegt man das 90 mitlerweile fÃ¼r 2400â¬


----------



## Numsi (3. Mai 2009)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen, Schindele isn top Laden, habe meinen Rahmen auch dort gekauft, und auch schon 2 Gabeln zu sehr guten Konditionen!
Einfach mal anrufen und den Herrn Willi Schindele verlangen, der hat wirklich Ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (3. Mai 2009)

Hier mal meine SXC Interpretation...

Habe einige Teile (LRS, Sattel u. Lenkerzone) vorerst von meinerm 06er Switch übernommen. 

Einsatzgebiet ist AM-> light Freeride und hin und wieder auch mal Bikepark.

cheers,

bas


----------



## JoeDesperado (3. Mai 2009)

aah, sehr schön! nur was ist "MA"? "mountain auffi"?


----------



## maple leaf (3. Mai 2009)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> aah, sehr schön! nur was ist "MA"? "mountain auffi"?



Tipppppppppfehler! Drecks Einfingeradlersuchsystem...


----------



## neikless (3. Mai 2009)

... sehr schön ! die weissen "poser" pedale kommen aber wirklich nice ! verdammt !


----------



## maple leaf (3. Mai 2009)

!!!

Danke Dir nochmals für den wirklich fairen Slayerdeal! Ohne Dich würd ich jetzt ein 500 EUR Cube reiten müssen...

Bist schon ein dufte Kumpel!

bas


----------



## el Lingo (3. Mai 2009)

Gefällt mir gut!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. Mai 2009)

yeeha das Bas ist wieder da! Und dann auch noch mit einem soo schicken Bike.


----------



## Lamyluu (4. Mai 2009)

servus
bei einer körpergröße von 174cm
welche rahmengröße ist eurer meinung nach die richtige?
fahre lieber einen kleinen rahmen, 
aber sollte bei touren natürlich ertragbar sein.
16.5" ?
danke


----------



## maple leaf (4. Mai 2009)

Ich bin nur 4cm größer wie Du und fahre ein 18 Zoll mit 50mm Vorbau!

Cheers,

bas


----------



## neikless (4. Mai 2009)

meine freundin hat eins in 16.5" ist schon echt super klein
(gefühltes kinderbike 
wäre mir mit 179 viel zu klein sogar als freeride ss oder sowas zu kurz
ich würde sagen 18" und dann im schlimmsten fall 30er vorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (4. Mai 2009)

Bas,cooles Fahrrad 

Lamyluu,bin genauso groß wie du.Das 16,5er von meiner Süßen wäre mir selbst mit 70er Vorbau zu klein um auch damit zu touren.
Ich würde auf jeden fall zum 18er greifen!


----------



## Lamyluu (4. Mai 2009)

hey vielen dank.
mach ich


----------



## b-o (4. Mai 2009)

hi, 
also ich bin nen 18er und 18,5er (08er) probe gefahren (bin 179cm) und werd wohl auch  zum 18er tendieren.
favorisierter shop ist der schindele der für 30 sogar versendet...

grüße,
bo


----------



## neikless (4. Mai 2009)

... das dieser souly immer alles besser wissen muß ! tz tz tz


----------



## Soulbrother (4. Mai 2009)

Gewitter ?!


----------



## Spawn 120 (4. Mai 2009)

hi
leute
brauche mal eure hilfe.
brauche ordentlich laufräder für meinen slayer könnt ihr mir da was empfehlen?


----------



## bernd_spiegel (4. Mai 2009)

chris king mit mavic xm 321


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Mai 2009)

wie schwer bist du?
wie willst du die räder einsetzen?


----------



## Spawn 120 (4. Mai 2009)

hi
wiege ca.75 kg
also BP sollten sie schon aushalten und ein paar kleinere drops auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (4. Mai 2009)

Würde Dir zu folgender Kombo raten:

Hope Pro 2 + DT Swiss EX 5.1

Ich fahre die DT Swiss FR 440 mit Syncros DP32, ist aber bissi schwer für ein AM bike, allerdings auch fast bombproof!

cheers,

bas


----------



## Spawn 120 (4. Mai 2009)

was haltet ihr von den DT SWISS EX 1750
die wollte ich ursprünglich montieren.


----------



## noie95 (4. Mai 2009)

Hope Pro 2 + DT Swiss EX 5.1

die kombi fahr ich auch! und build bei whizz-wheels... ergibt nen tollen lrs und hält einiges aus!


----------



## Spawn 120 (4. Mai 2009)

danke für den tipp werde morgen mal bei dehnen anrufen 
wieviel muß ich für den satz hinlegen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Mai 2009)

ich fahre mit 70kg nackisch den ex 1750.
keinerlei Probleme, vielleicht kleine Dellen in der Felge, aber unerheblich.
Satz gibt es um 550,-.


----------



## Jako (5. Mai 2009)

......bedenke ob dich der laute freilauf der hopenabe nervt..... manche mögen das ja. ich fahre auch ex1750


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (5. Mai 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> ......bedenke ob dich der laute freilauf der hopenabe nervt..... manche mögen das ja. ich fahre auch ex1750




Also ich mag das und die FR440 ist noch einen Tick lauter!


----------



## Jako (5. Mai 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Also ich mag das und die FR440 ist noch einen Tick lauter!



bist du sicher das deine FR440 nicht im eimer ist oder evtl. gar keine FR440 ist? ich fahre auch die FR440 im switch und die ist wie alle dt-swiss naben schön leise


----------



## maple leaf (5. Mai 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> bist du sicher das deine FR440 nicht im eimer ist oder evtl. gar keine FR440 ist? ich fahre auch die FR440 im switch und die ist wie alle dt-swiss naben schön leise



Ist die hier:

http://www.dtswiss.com/Products/Components2009/Hubs/440-freeride.aspx

Und die macht schön Lärm und das seit dem ersten Tag!


----------



## Jako (5. Mai 2009)

...keine ahnung warum deine laut ist, ich habe noch nie eine laute dt-swiss nabe gehört. vielleicht ist deine pfurtztrocken.....


----------



## gerbine1 (5. Mai 2009)

Ev. ist Fett auf der Nabe dann ist sie leiser.


----------



## neikless (5. Mai 2009)

also ihr habt alle recht einer mehr einer weniger 
die hope pro II ist neu lauter als die DT440 (deutlich)
die Dt´s werden aber auch lauter und vielleicht solltest du (bas)
mal fetten


----------



## JoeDesperado (5. Mai 2009)

freilauf fetten, mhm...bitte nicht.


----------



## maple leaf (5. Mai 2009)

Frage mich jetzt auch schon über eine Stunde wo ich um Himmels Willen das Fett an der HR Nabe hindrücken soll?


----------



## Jako (5. Mai 2009)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> freilauf fetten, mhm...bitte nicht.



natürlich - aber nur mit dem richtigen fett und nicht zuviel 

http://www.dtswiss.com/getdoc/e3cea236-eeca-4d01-a75d-322eec291bce/Datasheet.aspx


----------



## Numsi (5. Mai 2009)

Jaja klar, "Spezialfett" muss sein, sonst explodiert die Nabe direkt beim ersten Antritt 

Also ich fahr auch die 440er und meine is so leise, den Freilauf hört man beim Fahren kaum. Hatte den Freilauf auch schon auf und hab n bischen 0815-Fett drangetan, soll ja nur etwas die Reibung beim Freilauf verringern und zuviel könnte da wirklich Probleme geben. Also bei mir läuft bisher auf jeden Fall alles wie am ersten Tag, leise und souverän


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (5. Mai 2009)

Numsi schrieb:


> Jaja klar, "Spezialfett" muss sein, sonst explodiert die Nabe direkt beim ersten Antritt
> 
> Also ich fahr auch die 440er und meine is so leise, den Freilauf hört man beim Fahren kaum. Hatte den Freilauf auch schon auf und hab n bischen 0815-Fett drangetan, soll ja nur etwas die Reibung beim Freilauf verringern und zuviel könnte da wirklich Probleme geben. Also bei mir läuft bisher auf jeden Fall alles wie am ersten Tag, leise und souverän



genau wie bei mir...... leise und souverän. luxusfett von dt-swiss würde ich auch nicht kaufen, aber auch nicht unbedingt das zäheste verwenden.....


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Mai 2009)

Das Luxusfett von DT ist eigentlich von Molykote und heißt TP42.
Gibt es in kleinen Tuben für etwa einen Zehner.

Es ist übrigens eine Paste für Gleitflächen in Getrieben.
Bildet eine weiße feste Oberfläche die man nicht so ohne Weiteres weg bekommt.
Man muss schon kratzen.

Die Paste wird beim Einbau mit 5% Motoröl verdünnt, also 1- 2 Tropfen.

Mit der Ppaste wird der Freilauf nicht so schnell laut wie mit normelem Fett.


----------



## Numsi (6. Mai 2009)

@RockyRider: Gibt es eigentlich etwas was du nicht bis ins kleinste Detail weißt? 

Hab n Lagerfett benutzt, ist nich sonderlich zäh und habe auch nur soviel genommen, dass ein dünner Film vorhanden ist, also nicht mehr als nötig.

Hab mir mal wieder was gegönnt fürs Slayer...


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Mai 2009)

Numsi schrieb:


> @RockyRider: Gibt es eigentlich etwas was du nicht bis ins kleinste Detail weißt?



Sicher gibt es das..............


----------



## Spawn 120 (6. Mai 2009)

weis einer zufällig auswendig  den durchmesser der sattelstütze beim slayer ?
hab mal gemessen komme auf 30,9mm stimmt das?


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Mai 2009)

Spawn 120 schrieb:


> weis einer zufällig auswendig  den durchmesser der sattelstütze beim slayer ?
> hab mal gemessen komme auf 30,9mm stimmt das?



ja


----------



## blumully (6. Mai 2009)

30,9mm ist korrekt.

Ich habe in meinem SXC 70 den Fox DHX 4.0 verbaut und breche mir jedesmal einen ab, wenn ich die Pumpe auf das Boost Valve-Ventil am Ausgleichsbehälter aufschrauben will. Gibt es dabei einen Trick oder bin ich einfach zu blöde?

Wenn der Dämpfer einmal richtig eingestellt ist, muß man ja eigentlich nicht oft dran aber wenn doch, dann finde ich das recht fummelig und nervig.


----------



## *iceman* (6. Mai 2009)

Ja, es gibt 'nen Trick und der heißt Ausbauen .
Beim 4.0er gehts ja noch irgendwie hinzukommen, aber spätestens der 5.0er ist so lang, dass man garkeine Chance mehr hat!


----------



## Spawn 120 (6. Mai 2009)

apropo dämpfer gibt es irgendwo eine tabelle wie ich den dämpfer auf mein gewicht (75-80kg je nach ausrüstung) einstelle? hab den Fox DHX 5.0 hab nur min und max gesehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (6. Mai 2009)

blumully schrieb:


> 30,9mm ist korrekt.
> 
> Ich habe in meinem SXC 70 den Fox DHX 4.0 verbaut und breche mir jedesmal einen ab, wenn ich die Pumpe auf das Boost Valve-Ventil am Ausgleichsbehälter aufschrauben will. Gibt es dabei einen Trick oder bin ich einfach zu blöde?
> 
> Wenn der Dämpfer einmal richtig eingestellt ist, muß man ja eigentlich nicht oft dran aber wenn doch, dann finde ich das recht fummelig und nervig.



http://reset-racing.de/reset/luft_index.htm


----------



## blumully (6. Mai 2009)

Danke - Prima Tipp !!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Mai 2009)

Um den Dämpferausbau kommt man wohl nict drumrum.
Ich habe auch einiges versucht und keine Lösung gefunden.

Luftdrucktabellen wirst du wohl kaum finden.
Mit Ausrüstung habe ich etwa dein Gewicht und fahre 260PSI im DHX 5.0.
Dabei ist die Boostkammer etwa 80% zu und ich habe die Hauptluftkammer verkleinert.

Versuche es mal mit dem Anhaltswert und guck wie du damit zurecht kommst.


----------



## Spawn 120 (6. Mai 2009)

Anhaltswert?


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Mai 2009)

Äh, keine 260psi sondern 160psi in beiden Kammern meinte ich.
(Habe wohl Bikeentzug..........., 2 Tage nicht drauf gewesen.)


----------



## Spawn 120 (6. Mai 2009)

also 160 psi pro kammer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spawn 120 (7. Mai 2009)

was ist beim slayer eigentlich besser ?
SCHALTWERK mittel oder lang?


----------



## gerbine1 (7. Mai 2009)

je kürzer desto "gut"


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Mai 2009)

Spawn 120 schrieb:


> also 160 psi pro kammer ?


Ja genau!


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. Mai 2009)

Spawn 120 schrieb:


> was ist beim slayer eigentlich besser ?
> SCHALTWERK mittel oder lang?



Wieviele Kettenblaätter willst fahren?
Kommt doch auf die Anzahl der Zähne an.


----------



## neikless (7. Mai 2009)

2KB´s & 24-36-bash + 11-32 MITTEL (war meine Kombi)


----------



## el Lingo (7. Mai 2009)

Genau wie Neikless es sagt, würde ich es auch machen. Ergibt einen universellen Einsatzbereich.


----------



## bestmove (7. Mai 2009)

Ja aber echte Weicheier greifen hinten zu einer 11-34er Kassette, macht sich an steilen Rampen besser  ansonsten -> Zustimmung!


----------



## JoeDesperado (7. Mai 2009)

jep, die 34er kassette wirst du lieben lernen


----------



## Spawn 120 (7. Mai 2009)

hi
danke für die tipps 
werde die 34 Sram PG 990 Kasette mon. mit nem X.o schaltwerk (mittellang) dürfte dann ok. sein.
 bei dem kurzen habe ich bedenken wenn ich hinten klein und vorne groß fahre das die kette abspringt


----------



## el Lingo (7. Mai 2009)

Mit dem 34er bist Du aber schon ein Lutscher, finde ich. Streichholzbeine???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (7. Mai 2009)

ganz im gegenteil...16kg radl und die alpen vor der haustüre.


----------



## el Lingo (7. Mai 2009)

Dann eben der Spawn


----------



## Spawn 120 (7. Mai 2009)

wieso denn das?


----------



## JoeDesperado (7. Mai 2009)

von mir aus 
sonst muss ich eben ein quadrizeps-beweisfoto reinstellen, das will aber wohl keiner sehen. hoff ich halt.


----------



## Spawn 120 (7. Mai 2009)

mach ich halt die 32ger dran ist doch sch... egal oder?


----------



## bestmove (7. Mai 2009)

Lingos zweiter Name ist Bronco und er fährt die Alpen ausschließlich mit ner 11-21er Kassette, deswegen die Streichholzbeinchen.


----------



## el Lingo (7. Mai 2009)

Du hast er erkannt! Auf zum Wadenvergleich. Obwohl, ist ja grad Spargelzeit


----------



## Spawn 120 (7. Mai 2009)

welchen steuersatz haltet ihr für den besseren für den slayer
den FSA Orbit MX oder Race Face deus 
oder empfiehlt ihr etwas ganz anderes?


----------



## peterbe (7. Mai 2009)

Spawn 120 schrieb:


> welchen steuersatz haltet ihr für den besseren für den slayer
> den FSA Orbit MX oder Race Face deus
> oder empfiehlt ihr etwas ganz anderes?



Warum keinen Chris King? Neben der absoluten Problemlosigkeit finde ich den CK vor allem interessant, wenn man die Gabel auch mal tauschen will: ich glaube neben dem CK kenn ich nur noch reset-Steuersätze, die sich auch mehrfach ein und ausbauen lassen und immer wieder top sitzen (bei meinem ältesten RM funktioniert der schon 13 Jahre), bei beiden bekommst du auch den Gabelkonus einzeln, um Gabeln einfach zu tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (7. Mai 2009)

mich begleitet ein king seit 14 jahren
2mal ht
 3mal fully und nun wieder ht....
 ich hoffe insgeheimen das mein race face kaputt geht um wieder einen king zu kaufen für den slayer
 in pornogold


----------



## Spawn 120 (7. Mai 2009)

hi
sieht gut aus 
brauche es dan aber in PORNOROT


----------



## Spawn 120 (7. Mai 2009)

was kostet der steuersatz ?
ich glaube 170 oder?


----------



## JoeDesperado (7. Mai 2009)

meine güte, kannst du nichtmal die preise selbst rausfinden? 
...aber weil ich nicht so bin: hier wird dir geholfen.


----------



## blumully (7. Mai 2009)

kuka.berlin schrieb:


> http://reset-racing.de/reset/luft_index.htm



Vielen Dank für den Tip!!!

Ich bin zu RESET hingefahren. Ich wohne zufällig nur 20km entfernt.
Mit einem Air-Port EVO gehts. Den Air-Port auf den Dämpfer schrauben, dann die Pumpe auf den Air-Port. Knopf drehen und aufpumpen. Wieder Knopf drehen und alles wieder abschrauben.
Das Aufschrauben des Air-Port EVO ist zwar auch etwas knifflig, jedoch läßt sich durch das separate öffnen und schließen des Ventils der Dämpfer aufpumpen ohne das beim Auf- und Abschrauben der Pumpe Druck verloren geht. 
Mein Problem war vorher vor allem, dass ich die Pumpe nach dem Aufpumpen gar nicht schnell genug vom Dämpfer abgeschraubt bekommen habe ohne den Inhalt des kleinen Ausgleichsbehälter zu verlieren.
Leider kann der Air-Port EVO nicht montiert bleiben, da er bei maximal eingetauchtem Dämpfer mit dem Rahmen kollidiert.

Auf jeden Fall funktioniert es auf diesem Wege ohne den Dämpfer auszubauen.


----------



## gerbine1 (8. Mai 2009)

@spawn 120   
Hör mal zu du Freak! Ehrlich du gehst mich echt gewaltig auf den Sack. Sollen wir hier nun alle dein Bike aufbauen oder was???? Hör auf uns mit deinen scheiss Fragen zu löchern was du nicht alles verbauen sollst um anschließend zu fragen was das Teil den kostet usw. Alter, verpiss dich und mach nen eig. "Wie baue ich am besten mein scheiss Bike auf" Threat oder sowas auf - du Nerfst gewaltig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (8. Mai 2009)

Gerbine, bisschen im Ton vergriffen, aber von der Sache her richtig. Also wegen jedem kleinen Mist muss man nicht posten, finde ich auch. Einfach mal ein bisschen schlau machen, dann geht das von alleine und man findet Antworten.


----------



## gerbine1 (8. Mai 2009)

musste diesbez schon eine Mod. hinzufügen der den Thread auf Vordermann gebracht hat aber es hat wohl alles nix geholfen daher bitte nicht wundern wenn ich mich mal im ton vergreife... sorry dafür 

Ich will hier übers SXC disk. und neuigkeiten austauschen aber bitte net von jedem des Radl zusammenbauen... was soll das? das ist nciht der sinn von diesem Thread. 
Nochmal sorry dafür. (hab mich shcon wieder beruhigt)


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Mai 2009)

hallo leute 
habt ihr ne ahnung wo ich decals bekomme, komplet`!!!
ebay uk hat es  einfach rm schriftzüge, aber ohne den rest den ich auch gern hätte...
frage mich ob ich mein juwel richtig abartig lackieren soll im winter(wäre ein projekt von einem typ für seine meisterprüfung)


----------



## Spawn 120 (10. Mai 2009)

hi
versuchs doch bei ebay.com die haben sie, hab letztens welche gesehn.


----------



## Spawn 120 (10. Mai 2009)

ha da mal nefrage zum vorbau
ich weis nicht genau welche länge ich nehmen soll den vorbau gibts in 50-70-90-110mm länge.
 hab gehört je kürzer desto besser (mann hat mehr kontrolle)habt ihr da erfahrungen was am besten passt?


----------



## JoeDesperado (10. Mai 2009)

ausprobieren! länger als 70mm macht aber mMn am enduro wenig sinn.


----------



## peterbe (10. Mai 2009)

Spawn 120 schrieb:


> ha da mal nefrage zum vorbau
> ich weis nicht genau welche länge ich nehmen soll den vorbau gibts in 50-70-90-110mm länge.
> hab gehört je kürzer desto besser (mann hat mehr kontrolle)habt ihr da erfahrungen was am besten passt?



Es gibt auch 0°, 6°, 12° gewinkelte, es gibt welche in 26,5 oder 31,8 mm Durchmesser, es gibt grüne, gelbe, blaue, silberne und weiße; es gibt welche in Alu oder Stahl, auch Titan. Und dann die ganzen Marken....


----------



## Spawn 120 (10. Mai 2009)

es soll der race face atlas AM werden 
rise: 8°  31,8mm


----------



## el Lingo (10. Mai 2009)

Spawn, ich muss jetzt mal die Frage stellen, ob Du überhaupt schon mal auf einem Bike gefahren bist und daher dann auch schon mal eigene Erfahrungen gemacht hast. Mit den Fragen, die Du hier stellst, sieht das danach nicht aus. In dem Fall Frage ich mich dann, was das alles soll, bzw. wofür Du das Bike nutzen willst, für die Eisdiele?
Solltest Du aber doch schon das eine oder andere Bike gefahren sein und einfach nur unsicher, wie Du es aufbauen sollst, ok.


----------



## Spawn 120 (10. Mai 2009)

hi
hatte vorher ein genius gehabt aber das ist ja jetzt ne ganz andere klasse sorry wenn ich dich nerve 
binn wie du schon sagst mir unsicher wie ich das bike am besten aufbauen kann hab gehofft das ihr mir helfen könnt da ihr diese bikes fahrt, und dehmentsprechend auch erfahrungen habt.
da ichdie meisten teile bestelle und nicht vor ort testen kann versuche ich von vornerein fehler zu vermeiden 
hoffe ihr habt verständnis dafür
sorry nochmals falls ich euch '' auf den sack geh''


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (10. Mai 2009)

Na dann ist es schon ok! Hier mal was neues von mir:



Fährt schon sehr gut, es wird noch der Diabolus gegen einen 60er Syncros getauscht, der liegt aber grad weit weg. Und wenn die Post am Samstag nicht geschlossen hätte, dann wäre jetzt auch schon der Schalthebel für vorne dran.


----------



## Spawn 120 (10. Mai 2009)

danke für das verständnis
sieht gut aus hoffe das ich meins bald zusammenbauen kann.


----------



## maple leaf (11. Mai 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Na dann ist es schon ok! Hier mal was neues von mir:
> 
> 
> 
> Fährt schon sehr gut, es wird noch der Diabolus gegen einen 60er Syncros getauscht...



Moin,

würde gerne mal ein pic sehen wo das gute Stück nicht am Boden liegt...! Was nimmst denn für nen syc. - FR oder AM? Wollte auch noch in Sachen Vorbau und Lenker von RF zu Syc. wechseln!

Mein erster FR Ausritt war am Samstag in Willingen auf der Fr Strecke und ich muss sagen, dass das SXC in Sachen Hinterbau fast dem "New Switch" das Wasser reichen kann. Die MZ 55 geht nicht ganz so gut wie die 66 vom Switch, aber es gibt da ja auch noch so ne weisse 36 hab ich mir sagen lassen...

Cheers,

bas


----------



## neikless (11. Mai 2009)

... siehst du du wolltest es mir nicht glauben das in dem sxc mehr streck als nur ein
xc bike das ist ein echt feines enduro mit ambitionen zum light-freerider  ...
find passt super zu deinem einsatzbereich und so bleibst du uns auch erhalten
 und verstaubst nicht auf den staubigen xc waldautobahnen   ride on


----------



## el Lingo (11. Mai 2009)

Ich habe noch einen 60mm AM Vorbau von Syncros, der soll da rein. Beim Lenker hätte ich gerne noch einen weissen, mal schauen ob den noch tausche. Dann hätte ich schon 2 Lenker im Keller liegen, das nervt langsam, wenn das immer mehr wird. Ein Carbon Lenker könnte mir auch gefallen...
Ich mache sicher bald noch mal ein anders Bild, zum Wochenende hin. Ich glaube zwar noch nicht, dass ich bis dahin schon eine Runde in den Harz kann, aber abwarten. Ich hätte ja auch gerne noch einen Roco Air TST oder vielleicht auch mit Stahlfeder. Hatte ich beim der Tour mit Wade am Garda See letztes Jahr an seinem SXC gesehen. Sicher auch interessant, wobei der Luft-Dämpfer schneller neu abstimmbar ist.


----------



## JoeDesperado (11. Mai 2009)

einen roco air tst hätt ich ganz zufällig über


----------



## heady (11. Mai 2009)

hey zusammen,

ich hab ein problem und zwar ist mir gestern aufgefallen, dass ich bei der MZ AM1 an meinem slayer, beim lockout die gabel noch ca. 1-2 cm reindrücken kann. das ist sicherlich nicht normal oder? hatte das hier im forum auch ansatzweise gelesen, dass da was mit der kartusche nicht in ordnung ist... 
ansonsnten funktioniert die gabel aber einwandfrei. kann ich dann jetzt trotzdem einfach weiterfahren oder muss die eingeschickt werden? mir wäre es ja ganz recht, falls sie eingeschickt werden muss, das ganze dann in den wintermonaten steigen zu lassen und jetzt erstmal einfach weiterzufahren. was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## noie95 (11. Mai 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Um den Dämpferausbau kommt man wohl nict drumrum.
> Ich habe auch einiges versucht und keine Lösung gefunden.
> 
> Luftdrucktabellen wirst du wohl kaum finden.
> ...



@ RockyRider

du schreibst, du hast an deinem 5.0 die federkammer verkleinert. erreichst du dadurch einen progressiveren verlauf der "federkennlinie"?


----------



## JoeDesperado (11. Mai 2009)

ja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (11. Mai 2009)

heady schrieb:


> hey zusammen,
> 
> ich hab ein problem und zwar ist mir gestern aufgefallen, dass ich bei der MZ AM1 an meinem slayer, beim lockout die gabel noch ca. 1-2 cm reindrücken kann. das ist sicherlich nicht normal oder? hatte das hier im forum auch ansatzweise gelesen, dass da was mit der kartusche nicht in ordnung ist...
> ansonsnten funktioniert die gabel aber einwandfrei. kann ich dann jetzt trotzdem einfach weiterfahren oder muss die eingeschickt werden? mir wäre es ja ganz recht, falls sie eingeschickt werden muss, das ganze dann in den wintermonaten steigen zu lassen und jetzt erstmal einfach weiterzufahren. was meint ihr dazu?



Ich meine, dass das normal ist...hat die AM1 an meinem New Slayer auch. Das "Spiel", wenn man es denn so nennen will, entspricht in etwa dem Restfederweg bei aktiviertem ETA. Mach Dir keine Gedanken, da sollte alles in Ordnung sein. Einschicken sollest Du dann, wenn die TST- und Zugstufenverstellung keine Wirkung mehr zeigen. In dem Fall ist die TST2-Kartusche defekt und wird gewechselt. Das Gedöns hatte ich diesen Winter.


----------



## noie95 (11. Mai 2009)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> ja.



galt das "ja" meiner frage? 

hast u das bei deinem air shock auch gemacht? ist das ein großer aufwand bzw. kann man das selber machen?


----------



## JoeDesperado (11. Mai 2009)

ja, so war's gemeint. ist recht einfach: die große luftkammer abschrauben (auf die dichtungen aufpassen!), ein passendes inlay aus plastik einlegen um das volumen zu verkleinern, luftkammer wieder aufschrauben, fertig. achja: luft ablassen vorher nicht vergessen 
irgendwo im forum gibt's auch eine genauere (bebilderte?) anleitung, bin aber grad zu faul zum suchen.


----------



## noie95 (12. Mai 2009)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> ja, so war's gemeint. ist recht einfach: die große luftkammer abschrauben (auf die dichtungen aufpassen!), ein passendes inlay aus plastik einlegen um das volumen zu verkleinern, luftkammer wieder aufschrauben, fertig. achja: luft ablassen vorher nicht vergessen
> irgendwo im forum gibt's auch eine genauere (bebilderte?) anleitung, bin aber grad zu faul zum suchen.



ich hab die anleitung nicht gefunden... würdest mir dann ein paar fragen so beantworten?
es handelt sich ja eigentlich nur um eine art hülse die in die federkammer eingeschoben wir, oder!?
- muß sie die vollen inneren kammerumfang abdecken?
- wie stark (dick) ist die "hülse" die du eingeschoben hast? 1mm, 2mm, 3mm...
- besteht die möglich dabei die dichtungen kaputt zu machen, oder zu verlieren?


----------



## heady (12. Mai 2009)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass das normal ist...hat die AM1 an meinem New Slayer auch. Das "Spiel", wenn man es denn so nennen will, entspricht in etwa dem Restfederweg bei aktiviertem ETA. Mach Dir keine Gedanken, da sollte alles in Ordnung sein. Einschicken sollest Du dann, wenn die TST- und Zugstufenverstellung keine Wirkung mehr zeigen. In dem Fall ist die TST2-Kartusche defekt und wird gewechselt. Das Gedöns hatte ich diesen Winter.



okay, besten dank für die info, dann bin ich ja beruhigt.  
dann hoffe ich mal dass mir das nicht passiert mit der TST2-Kartusche, aber wenn man die threads rund um die gabel mal so durchforstet (wo ich auch das mit dem lockout gelesen habe), dann wird ja nicht gerade viel positives an der gabel gelassen, insbesondere was TST2 angeht...naja...ich bin bis jetzt eigentlich recht zufrieden, hab aber auch nicht den vergleich zu anderen gabeln, außer der an meinem alten HT und das war/ist ne RS judy.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Mai 2009)

noie95 schrieb:


> @ RockyRider
> 
> du schreibst, du hast an deinem 5.0 die federkammer verkleinert. erreichst du dadurch einen progressiveren verlauf der "federkennlinie"?


Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (12. Mai 2009)

noie95 schrieb:


> ich hab die anleitung nicht gefunden... würdest mir dann ein paar fragen so beantworten?
> es handelt sich ja eigentlich nur um eine art hülse die in die federkammer eingeschoben wir, oder!?
> - muß sie die vollen inneren kammerumfang abdecken?
> - wie stark (dick) ist die "hülse" die du eingeschoben hast? 1mm, 2mm, 3mm...
> - besteht die möglich dabei die dichtungen kaputt zu machen, oder zu verlieren?



Also:
- Dämpfer ausbauen, Luft raus
- Sprengring zwischen Hauptluftkammer und übergeschobener Vergrößerungskammer abnehmen
- übergeschobene Kammer abziehen (ist in 2 O- Ringen gehalten)
- Kunststoffstreifen aus alter Fahrradflasche oder CD Spindel schneiden (etwa 1,2mm dick)
- übergeschobene Kammer damit komplett auskleiden
- mit etwas Fett wieder überschieben und Sprengring drauf, fertig

Es gibt wohl insgesamt 3 verschieden große Kammern zu kaufen.
Außerdem noch eine AVA Kammer und eine Kammer ganz ohne Vergrößerung.

Cannondale Moto und verschiedene Konas haben Dämpfer ohne Vergrößerungen.
Trek verbaut verschiedn große Kammern.


----------



## noie95 (12. Mai 2009)

@RockyRider66

vielen dank für die beschreibung. hört sich machbar an. hast du bei dir auch ungefähr diese 1,2mm dicke eingelegt? so viel ich weiß, hast du ja nen 5.0. soll ich für meinen 4.0 was dickeres nehmen oder merkt man die 1,2mm schon deutlich?

blöde frage, aber was ist "ava kammer"


----------



## Geißbock__ (12. Mai 2009)

Dämpfer mit verstellbarer Luftkammer


----------



## gerbine1 (12. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub das ist die Anleitung für den DHX Air Umbau


----------



## JoeDesperado (12. Mai 2009)

genau


----------



## gerbine1 (12. Mai 2009)

Und hilft der wirklich was der Umbau? Also im mittleren FW Bereich kommt mir der Dämpfer schon recht weich vor.


----------



## JoeDesperado (12. Mai 2009)

aha? diese worte von dir? 
ja, bringt schon spürbar was; und so einfach wie der umbau vonstatten geht, ist es den versuch eindeutig wert.


----------



## gerbine1 (12. Mai 2009)

*gg* Ja stimmt. bin net ganz zufrieden mit der Rahmen/Dämpfer Kombi

Mein alter Kona Coiler Hinterbau ging besser... Leider


----------



## JoeDesperado (12. Mai 2009)

sogar der fox rp2 geht besser als der dhx air...obwohl er in der zugstufe leicht überdämpft ist, aber dafür passt die druckstufe optimal.
vom dhx coil schwärm ich euch hier nix mehr vor, wird ja auf dauer langweilig


----------



## Numsi (12. Mai 2009)

*hust* Stahlfeder *hust* *hust*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *iceman* (12. Mai 2009)

Zum Dämpferthema sag ich jetzt auch mal nix .

Hab aber was anderes ausprobiert. Nachdem mir meine Lyrik im Vergleich zum Hinterbau etwas zäh war und ich auf dauer den Hinterbau nicht härter machen wollte, damit er zur Gabel passt hab ich jetzt mal das Öl in der Dämpferkartusche ausgetauscht.
Nach etwas Recherche hab ich rausgefunden, dass das 5er Öl von RockShox ein 7er Öl von Torco ist.
Hab dann diese http://www.pvdwiki.com/index.php?title=Suspension_Fluid Seite zu Rate gezogen und mich für das 2.5er Öl von Silkolene entschieden, da es den höchsten Viskositätsindex hat, also über den größten Temperaturbereich schön dünn bleibt.
Und was soll ich sagen: Der absolute Hammer! Jetzt ist mein Fahrwerk echt nahe dran perfekt zu sein!
Und der Aufwand ist echt minimal, das ganze ist in 10min geschehen. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, der seine Gabel gerne etwas sensibler hätte...

@Joe: Vielleicht solltest du das auch mal mit deinem RP2 ausprobieren wenn er dir überdämpft erscheint.


----------



## Spawn 120 (12. Mai 2009)

hi
will bei mir den dämpfer Fox DHX 5.0 Air gege den Fox DHX 5.0 coil taushen. 
jetzt habe ich gehört das der coil beim slayer nicht passt da der zu groß ist. bei meinem 18'' habe ich zwiscen dem dämpfer und dem sattelstützenrohr gut platz 
hab das mal bei einem 16'' angesehn da bleibt nicht viel platz vieleicht 5-10mm wenn überhaupt. 
hängt das von der größe des rahmens ab? 
oder passt der dämpfer grundsätzlich nicht?
ansonsten mus ich den dämpfer so montieren und die ausgleichskammer an den rahmen (trinkflaschenhalterung) 
habt ihr da einpaar tipps vieleicht?


----------



## *iceman* (12. Mai 2009)

Der sollte schon passen. Du musst nur, und das hängt tatsächlich etwas von der Rahmengröße ab, den Federteller unter Umständen etwas zurechtfeilen dass er nicht mit dem Umlenkhebel des Hinterbaus kollidiert. Ist aber nicht wild...


----------



## noie95 (12. Mai 2009)

@gerbine1

danke für den link zur anleitung. also ich werde das diese woche mal machen und am woe testen. ich nehm ca 1,5mm lexan und dann mal sehen....


----------



## el Lingo (12. Mai 2009)

Sagt mal, wie sieht das mit dem Gewicht von Euren Bikes aus? Meinst ist ja im Moment sehr stabil aufgebaut und fühlt sich trotzdem nach 12 bis 13kg an. Habe aber keine Waage zur Hand. Vielleicht kann ich es am Wochenende mal überprüfen. Wobei 12 bis 13kg eigentlich überhaupt kein Problem sein sollten, wenn ich mir Soulbrothers Flatline mit 15kg anschaue. Da bringen Rahmen und Gabel verglichen mit meinem ja schon fast 3kg mehr...


----------



## *iceman* (12. Mai 2009)

Meins müsste momentan bei guten 15kg liegen, hab aber auch keine wirklich zuverlässige Waage zur Hand...


----------



## JoeDesperado (12. Mai 2009)

tjo, meins wohl bei 16kg, je nach dämpfer und reifen auch mehr.


----------



## Geißbock__ (12. Mai 2009)

15,5 kg mit Stahlfeder und 66 Zocchi!


----------



## el Lingo (12. Mai 2009)

Hm, das erstaunt mich jetzt ein bisschen. Mein New Slayer mag sicher 16kg gewogen haben, aber das SXC fühlt sich echt sau leicht an. Gibt es hier nicht die Rechen-Freaks, die mir das Gewicht ausrechnen, wenn ich sage, was verbaut ist?
Mit der 55 ATA Micro, den Truvativ OCT Stylo Kurbeln, 185mm Elixir Bremsen und den Magnesium Pedalen sind schon viele leichte Komponenten verbaut. Bei den Laufrädern besteht noch fast ein halbes Kilo Potential, wenn ich auf eine Equalizer 27 mit Alu-Nippeln umbaue (aktuell ist die alte 321Disc drauf). Bei 36 Loch muss ich mir da dann auch keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (12. Mai 2009)

12-13kg sind sicher kein Problem, kommt halt auf den Aufbau an. Mit Reifen aus der Kilo-Klasse muß man sich für das Gewicht dann schon anstrengen.
Kommt halt echt total drauf an, wie man das Rad genau aufbaut. Die Basis an sich ist halt doch sehr vielseitig


----------



## el Lingo (12. Mai 2009)

Ein XC Bike baue ich mir sicher nicht auf, ich brauche schon ein Bike, das auch mal wrobe Trails aushält und es wird auch mal in einen Bikepark gehen. Ich werde es einfach mal in einem Shop wiegen, wenn ich dran denke.


----------



## Radical_53 (12. Mai 2009)

Aushalten soll es das auf alle Fälle, klar. Je nachdem wie weit es gehn soll muß man halt beim "Crash Replacement" Eingeständnisse machen, stabile Teile in leicht kosten halt mehr Geld und sind bei den ganz groben Schnitzern dann genauso kaputt.
Mit Flats und Kilo-Reifen würde ich sagen ist man mit einem Gewicht von etwa 14kg sicher gut bedient.


----------



## el Lingo (12. Mai 2009)

Ich denke, da geht noch ein gutes Stück mehr und muss  nochmal auf Soulbrother verweisen. Wie hoch ist der Gewichtsunterschied vom Flatline-Rahmen mit Dämpfer zum SXC mit Dämpfer?
Das ist doch eine grobe Richtschnur.


----------



## peterbe (13. Mai 2009)

Um mal Fakten zu nennen: mein erster, Richtung AM-Aufbau mit 150mm 36-Gabel, Crossmax XL Schlauchlos NN Bereifung und XTR/XO/Syntace-Carbon-Teilen wog bei 20,5er Rahmenhöhe 13,4 kg. Wäre mit Carbonkurbeln und weiteren Tuningteilen vielleicht auf 12,5 zu bringen. Aber dann habe ich Gewicht zugelegt: 160mm 36er, DT 5.1 mit DT-FR-Naben, BigBettys und einer Joplin liege ich jetzt bei 13,8 kg mit wesentlich mehr Potenzial.
Für weniger Gewicht träume ich inzwischen von einem Altitude Carbon, stabil aufgebaut für 12,5 kg...


----------



## Der Toni (13. Mai 2009)

mein SXC wiegt 14,5 kg. Aufgebaut ist es für Touren mit gröberen Einlagen.
Talas 36 - Syntace Vro 1,5" - Schraubgriffe - 17..gr LRS (Pro2,ZTR Flow) mit 2,4 Ardent - X0 Sram - Atlas Kurbel etc.
Tagestouren mit über 2000hm gehen wirklich gut. Ich komme damit entspannter nach Hause, als wenn ich auf meinem 11kg Element gesessen hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MrFaker (13. Mai 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Um mal Fakten zu nennen: mein erster, Richtung AM-Aufbau mit 150mm 36-Gabel, Crossmax XL Schlauchlos NN Bereifung und XTR/XO/Syntace-Carbon-Teilen wog bei 20,5er Rahmenhöhe 13,4 kg. Wäre mit Carbonkurbeln und weiteren Tuningteilen vielleicht auf 12,5 zu bringen. Aber dann habe ich Gewicht zugelegt: 160mm 36er, DT 5.1 mit DT-FR-Naben, BigBettys und einer Joplin liege ich jetzt bei 13,8 kg mit wesentlich mehr Potenzial.
> Für weniger Gewicht träume ich inzwischen von einem Altitude Carbon, stabil aufgebaut für 12,5 kg...



mein altitude 50 wiegt  zur zeit 13,3kg 

ich könnte aber auch wie du schreibst, locker eine tiefe 12,X hinbekommen, carbonlenker, carbonstütze, sattel, carbon kurbel

soll aber nicht mein ziel sein

lg chris


----------



## maple leaf (13. Mai 2009)

Moin,

also ich bin mit meinem momentanen Aufbau bei ca. 16 kg. Ist für mich schon recht leicht (Switch war bei ca. 19,5 kg) und so geht es nach meinem Empfinden, auch noch sehr gut bergauf. In Sachen Bergab geht es fast so gut wie mein altes switch nur eben die 55 coil ist nicht so der Bringer. Wenn mal wieder Geld im Säckel ist, werde ich wohl auf ne 36 Luft wechseln...

Rahmen: 18 Zoll
Gabel: MZ 55 coil
Dämfper: DHX4 Air
LRS: Syncross DS32 mit DT FR440 + high roller sigleply (Normalo Schwalbe Schläuche)
Kurbeln: Atlas FR
Pedalen: NC17 Magnesium
Bremse: Hope M4
Schaltgruppe: Sram XO
Vorbau: RF Diabolus
Lenker: RF Diabolus
Sattelstütze: NC17 Teleskop
Sattel: 2001 old school RM 

Vorbau und Lenker werden bei Zeiten getauscht und irgendwann dann auch die Gabel...

Einsatzgebiet: AM -> Bikepark


mfg,

bas


----------



## Jako (13. Mai 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Moin,
> .....nur eben die 55 coil ist nicht so der Bringer........ werde ich wohl auf ne 36 Luft wechseln...



warum denn das? wenn du die absenkung nicht brauchst würde ich auf jeden fall bei coil bleiben..... also 36er van, ich ziehe auf jeden fall coil vor.


----------



## maple leaf (13. Mai 2009)

Bin die 36er Luft (ohne Absenkung) von Neikless gefahren und die geht deutlich besser (Ansprechverhalten), ausserdem ist die Foxe auch einen Tick leichter...

Vielleicht Sollte ich aber vorher mal die weichere Federn oder anderes Öl in der 55 testen. Ist in jedem Falle günstiger wie ne 36...

Hat wer nen tipp was für federn und was für Öl bei ca. 70 Kg?


----------



## Jako (13. Mai 2009)

...also leichter stimmt natürlich, aber gerade das ansprechverhalten ist doch normalerweise die stärke einer coilgabel  wieviel % oder mm "sack" hast du denn bei deiner gabel wenn du dich langsam, nur eigengewichtsbelastung auf dein bike hockst? so kann man eigentlich am besten testen ob man die richtigen federn drin hat.....


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Mai 2009)

@ maple leaf
Der Sw!tch und ich haben gerade neues Öl in unsere 888 gepackt.
Im Gegensatz zu vorher hat sich bei mir deutlich was getan. Weicher und minimal besseres Ansprechverhalten.
Wir haben Motorex Racing Fork Oil 5W benutzt.

ist zwar die falsche Gabel, aber es geht ja ums Ergebniss.


----------



## maple leaf (13. Mai 2009)

@Jako

So ca. 2-2,5 vielleicht auch 3 cm. Sollte ich wohl mal genau nachmessen...

@MOS

Klingt gut! Woher? Link via PN wäre fett...

@All

Einer ne Ahnung, ob man die 55 coil auch komplett luftleer fahren darf/kann?


----------



## Jako (13. Mai 2009)

...zum "freeriden" würde ich schon ca. 40mm versuchen zu erreichen (müßte eine nummer weicher sein als die jetzige), dann vielleicht noch einen oilwechsel und das ansrechverhalten sollte besser wie bei einer luft sein.


----------



## Mr.Freeride (13. Mai 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> @MOS


alter Scherzkeks  

z.B. hier. 1 Liter reicht für zwei 888s!

http://cgi.ebay.de/MOTOREX-Racing-F...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Radical_53 (13. Mai 2009)

Bei einer so langen Forke gehn die 25% Sag echt quasi immer. 30% muß nicht sein, das ist arg schwabbelig, aber weniger ist dann doch für die meisten Gabeln nicht so sinnvoll. Entweder fährt man mit sehr viel Notreserven (Coil) oder man hat ein elend ruppiges Fahrverhalten (Luft).

@el lingo: Leichter geht es immer. Leicht und stabil ist halt nur teuer, speziell wenn man mal richtig crashed und den Kram dann ersetzen darf. Häng deinen Aufbau mal an die Waage, denke das verändert auch den Blickwinkel etwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (13. Mai 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> @All
> 
> Einer ne Ahnung, ob man die 55 coil auch komplett luftleer fahren darf/kann?



Kurze Zwischenfrage meinerseits, hat die 55 Coil eine Luftunterstützung, TST2 und ETA? Wenn ja, könnte ich evtl. was dazu beitragen, aus eigener Erfahrung.


----------



## maple leaf (13. Mai 2009)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Kurze Zwischenfrage meinerseits, hat die 55 Coil eine Luftunterstützung, TST2 und ETA? Wenn ja, könnte ich evtl. was dazu beitragen, aus eigener Erfahrung.



Ja hat sie, allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung wie sich das genau nennt. 

Ich hatte das selbe System in meiner 66VF2 und die durfte man laut MZ auch ohne Luft fahren. Das Ansprechverhalten wurde dadurch auch definitiv besser, denn nur 0,5 bar drauf und die Gabel war knüppelhart...


----------



## Fabeymer (13. Mai 2009)

Also, bei meiner Gabel (AM1) ist das folgendermaßen: Ich kann sie ohne Luft fahren, sie schlägt dann nicht durch, was aber eher daran liegen dürfte, dass minimal zuviel Öl drin ist. Das ist mir persönlich aber egal, ob ich jetzt 155 oder 160 mm nutze, merke ich denke ich nicht. Sag fahre ich in etwa 4 cm, also recht weich, aber wie gesagt, keine Durchschläge.
Bei mir gab es auch das Problem, dass die Gabel sofort recht schnell hart und sehr progressiv wurde (ca. 4 cm Federweg fehlten), wenn man mit der Luft ein wenig zu freigiebig war. Ich dachte erst, dass es am Ölstand liegt (hatte die Gabel kurz zuvor bei Cosmic) und dort angerufen und gefragt, was ich tun solle. Dort sagte man mir, wie ich das Öl ablassen kann usw. Was man mir auch sagte war, dass im rechten Gabelholm (nicht die Seite zum Absenken) die Luftkartusche sitzt, die einen Betriebsdruck von 1,8 bar braucht und dass ich daran nichts machen dürfte.
Natürlich habe ich was daran gemacht und mal die Pumpe aufgesetzt. Ergebnis: In der Kartusche war zuviel Druck. Ich habe die Luft dann rausgelassen, die Gabel ist erstmal (natürlich) etwas eingesackt und dann habe ich den Wert exakt reingepumpt. Seitdem buttert die Gabel wieder richtig und nutzt gut den Federweg, auch mit Luftunterstützung.

Falls Deine Gabel ähnlich aufgebaut ist, würde ich mich mal nach dem korrekten Druck in der Kartusche erkundigen und das überprüfen.


----------



## maple leaf (13. Mai 2009)

Danke Dir!

Ich check das mal am We aus...

cheers,

bas


----------



## Soulbrother (13. Mai 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Wenn mal wieder Geld im Säckel ist, werde ich wohl auf ne 36 Luft wechseln...
> 
> 
> Einsatzgebiet: AM -> Bikepark
> ...



Sehr sinnvolle Wahl,auf jeden Fall!
Aber greif dann zur *RC² Version *der Float,ist zwar leider entsprechend teurer aber diesen Aufpreis allemal wert. 
Was die performance angeht,einer Van hinkt sie in keinster weise hinterher,ist entsprechend leichter und stellt in Verbindung mit deinem DHX im Heck ein super homogenes Fahrwerk dar.


----------



## neikless (13. Mai 2009)

recht hat der souly aber ich habe natürlich rechter :
die *36 Float R* tuts auch schon meiner Meinung nach 
völlig ausreichend Luftdruck/rebound fertig !


----------



## Spawn 120 (14. Mai 2009)

hi leute
hab mich jetzt entschieden werde das bike für touren aufbauen.
hab dehmentsprechend auch das setup für die federung geändert.
werde den DHX 5.0 Air Dämpfer behalten und eine Fox 36 FLOAT RC2 (2009)Gabel mon.
die soll genau sogut wie die VAN sein nur das die VAN eine feder hat und wartungsfreundlicher ist.
fährt einer von euch die float?
wie ist so die gabel?


----------



## neikless (14. Mai 2009)

ich fahr die float R ist der hammer genau das richtige

der herr soulbruder verkauft eine RC2


----------



## Spawn 120 (14. Mai 2009)

danke für den tipp ich hab schon eine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (14. Mai 2009)

hä ? wieso fragst du dann und probierst sie nicht einfach selbst aus ?


----------



## Radical_53 (14. Mai 2009)

Alles nach dem Schema "Hauptsache mal was gesagt". Kann man sich wirklich schenken sowas, eigentlich.


----------



## JoeDesperado (14. Mai 2009)

ganz genau. ich hab heut was gutes zu mittag gegessen, wie findet ihr denn das?


----------



## Spawn 120 (14. Mai 2009)

kann sie nicht testen da es noch ne weile dauert bis das bike zusammengebaut ist.
sorry das nicht jeder so schlau ist wie ihr. dachte das mann hier im chat erfahtungen austauscht egal ob profi oder einsteiger.aber anscheinend muss man sich supper auskennen um überhaupt was hier schreiben zu dürfen.


----------



## neikless (14. Mai 2009)

*"nichts auf der welt ist so gerecht verteilt wie der verstand,
jeder glaubt davon genug zu haben" !*
 bitte zurück zum thema

hier im "chat" weiss immer jeder alles besser ist so, darfst du nicht persönlich nehmen 
das leben meint es gut mit dir , es ist halt rau


----------



## Soulbrother (14. Mai 2009)

*Wuuuusaaaaa*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spawn 120 (14. Mai 2009)

danke da gehts mir doch gleich mal besser


----------



## Partizan23 (14. Mai 2009)

hello leute, ich bin grad am federgabel-umrüsten...ich brauch was fetteres als die marzocchi all mountain 1. ich hab da an eine aus der rock shox domain reihe gedacht... was haltet ihr davon? 

greetz


----------



## el Lingo (14. Mai 2009)

Spawn, wenn Du es mit der Rächtschreibung noch in den Griff kriegst, dann verzeihen wir Dir sicher mähr.


----------



## Spawn 120 (14. Mai 2009)

mal sehn


----------



## neikless (14. Mai 2009)

domain soll sehr gut gehen !


----------



## Numsi (14. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte die Domain auch mal ins Auge gefasst und mich da n bischen schlau gemacht, also sie scheint ziemlich gut zu funktionieren, allerdings solltest du die 318er Version nehmen, die 302er hat ne wesentlich schlechtere Dämpfung und kaum Einstellmöglichkeiten.

Hier mal wieder was neues von mir, hab meinen Bashguard mal etwas CNC gepimpt.


----------



## Partizan23 (14. Mai 2009)

@ numsi: weißt du, was der unterschied zwischen der 302er und der 318er ist? abgesehen von der IS-Funktion, denn die brauch ich nicht wirklich, da´s mir reicht, wenn ich die gabel mit u-turn reinschrauben kann fürs bergauf-fahren...

lg


----------



## Geißbock__ (14. Mai 2009)

Ein kleines Update mit 2009er Deemax, Stahfederdämpfer, Diabolus Vorbau.



Etwas schwerer beragauf dafür besser bergab!


----------



## peterbe (14. Mai 2009)

Hier wird ja kräftig aufgerüstet, Stahlfedern und 66er Gabeln..., mit dem SXC gehen aber auch Touren anderer Art: 2200 hm bei 70 km mit maximalem Trailanteil im Westharz. Eigentlich ein tolles XC-Bike...



http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.34437.html


Das Rad wollte aber irgendwann nicht mehr in die Höhe, sondern suchte die Tiefen des moorigen Bodens:


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Mai 2009)

he peterbe, das hast du jetzt davon!
Hättest das Teil besser im Wohnzimmer fotografieren sollen.........

Trotzdem sauber, das Bike kann was!
Gefällt mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (14. Mai 2009)

Das Moorloch sieht aus wie der Weg an dem Bach entlang, oben beim Torfhaus startend. An dem Hochmoor lang, dann kann sowas schnell passieren. Einem Kumpel ist da vor vielen Jahren das Bike auch mal plötzlich bis über die VR Nabe versunken, worauf er dann den Sprung über den Lenker gemacht hat ;-)


----------



## peterbe (15. Mai 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Das Moorloch sieht aus wie der Weg an dem Bach entlang, oben beim Torfhaus startend. An dem Hochmoor lang, dann kann sowas schnell passieren. Einem Kumpel ist da vor vielen Jahren das Bike auch mal plötzlich bis über die VR Nabe versunken, worauf er dann den Sprung über den Lenker gemacht hat ;-)



Nein, ganz falsch, es ist der Nasse Weg von der Hans-Kühn-Burg, erst fast 8 km Steintrail mit Moorlöchern, dann 2-3 km Downhill über Geröllstufen. Ist am Wochenende wegen Wanderern für Biker gesperrt.


----------



## DerKassierer (15. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich trage mich mit dem Gedanken eurem Club beizutreten und mir ein SCX 90 (2009) zuzulegen. Ich bin mir aber mangels Probefahrt nicht sicher, obs wirklich das richtige Gefährt für mich ist und brauche eure Unterstützung. Falls jemand von euch ein SXC in L im Großraum Bochum besitzt oder einen Händler kennt, der eins bei sich setehen hat, würde ich natürlich auch gerne mal probesitzen.

Ansonsten könnt ihr mir vielleicht auch so schon helfen:
Ich bin 186 groß, 95kg schwer und fahre zurzeit ein Nicolai Helius CC in L mit 130mm Federweg, vorne FOX TALAS 32  und hinten DT Swiss SSD190. 
Vom Fahrprogramm gibts CC, Singletrails, Alpencross  und Touren. Sprünge, Drops oder Bikepark stehen nicht auf dem Programm.

Obwohl ich meine Nicole wirklich gerne habe, gibts so ein paar Dinge, mit denen ich nicht so glücklich bin und mir Verbesserung wünsche.

- Das Ansprechverhalten des Hinterbaus ist bei der Nicole insbesondere bei Wurzeln und kleineren Unebenheiten (schneller gefahrene Bodenrillen, etc.) nicht so prall. Hab zuletzt mal ein Ibis Mojo probiert, das reagiert beispielsweise viel sensibler. Hier erhoffe ich mir von meinen SXC, dass kleinere Hindernisse und Wurzeln richtig ausgebügelt werden.

- Die Federkennlinie der Nicole ist mir zu progressiv. Entweder fahre ich mit 40% und mehr SAG und nutze den restlichen Federweg dann vollständig aus oder ich fahre mit 20-30% SAG ziemlich straff und kann den Federweg dann auch nicht ausnutzen. Kleine Unebenheiten werden dann auch noch schlechter geschluckt. Hier erhoffe ich mir vom SCX ein lineareres Verhalten mit besserer Ausnutzung des Federwegs. Nicht so ein Durchhängen im vorderen und mittleren Bereich gefolgt von einem zu starken Anstieg im letzten Drittel. Angst vor Durchschlägen des DHX Air 5.0 habe ich mangels Drops eigentlich nicht.

- Die Sitzposition sollte etwas entspannter sein, bei akzeptablen bis guten Klettereigenschaften, auch ohne Absenkung und 160mm vorne. (Ich erwarte keine Wunder, will aber nicht schieben, wo andere fahren.)

- Bei der Gabel  habe ich die FOX 36 VAN RC2 (2009) ins Auge gefasst, weil ich bei meiner TALAS immer das Problem habe, dass ich bei fahrtechnisch angenehmer weicher Abstimmung beim Bremsen und bei Stufen schon den gesamten Federweg verbrauche und andererseits bei straffer Abstimmung die Sensibilität vermisse und den Federweg nicht ausnutzen kann. Für mich stellt sich hier insbesondere die Frage, ob denn die Stahlfeder vorne mit dem DHX Air hinten harmoniert. Ich möchte nicht, dass es vorne butterweich bügelt und hinten hoppelt. 

- Unterm Strich suche ich ein echtes SCX im wahrsten Sinne Super Cross Country.

Schön wäre, wenn der eine oder andere mir seine Erfahrungen, am Besten bei ähnlichen Anforderungen, mitteilen können.

Falls jemand einen erfahreren Vergleich zu einem Helius AM hat, wäre ich auch sehr gespannt.

Besten Dank im Voraus
Bernd


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Mai 2009)

Eins vorweg: Das Bike kann das!

Deinem Einsatzbereich wird das Bike sicherlich gerecht.
Die Sprünge etc. werden dann von selbst kommen, wart es ab!
Ich fahre das Bike auf Tour, Alpencross, Endurotouren, Bikepark weniger.

Bei 95 kg solltest du darauf achten, dass du einen dhx 5.0 drin hast, wirst den Durchschlagschutz brauchen.
Ggf. kannst du zusätzlich versuchen die Hauptluftkammer zu verkleinern, falls dir der Hinterbau zu stark wegsackt. Ist einfach und geht schnell.

Die VAN fahre ich auch, sehr gute Wahl!

Mitgliedsausweise für unseren Club sind gerade aus gegangen, bekommst du später.
Die Bankverbindung für den Mitgliedsbeitag bekommst du per Mail.

Happy Trails


----------



## peterbe (15. Mai 2009)

Auch ich denke, das SXC ist die richtige Wahl. 

Allerdings solltest du beim Aufbau bedenken, dass zum Helius CC der Unterschied je größer wird, je mehr du die XC-Vorteile des SXC ausbaust: Leicht und handlich bei genügend Reserven. Gerade der dhx mit dem oft kritisierten Durchrauschen bringt auf Trails ein hammersoftes Fahrgefühl. Das bekommst du auch vorne mit der Talas. Denn die Geometrie des SXC ist wesentlich vorderradorientierter als bei anderen AM/Enduros, das heißt, wenn du die Idee des Fahrwerks nutzt, weit vorne und steil zu sitzen, hast du mit deinen 95 kg (ich habe 92 auf den Rippen, allerdings bei 2m und Rahmengröße 20,5) genug Gewicht auf der Gabel, um trotz 25-30% Sag genügend Sensibilität zu haben. Ich sehe deshalb bei XC- und AM-Einsatz, auch mit ruppigem Endurospaß keine Notwendigkeit für das Mehrgewicht von Stahlfedern. Eher im Gegenteil, ich glaube, leicht aufgebaut ist das SXC genau das, was der Name sagt: Super Cross Country.

Zur Absenkung: prinzipiell klettert das SXC durch die steile Sitzwinkelgeometrei sehr gut, bei entsprechender Technik. Allerdings bringt die Talas-Absenkung auf 130mm vor allem bei langen, steilen Anstiegen ein wenig mehr Entlastung, also durchaus empfehlenswert. Ich glaube aber, eine grade Sattelstütze und vorderradorientierte Sitzposition bringt ebensoviel.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Mai 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Zur Absenkung: .................prinzipiell klettert das SXC durch die steile Sitzwinkelgeometrei sehr gut, bei entsprechender Technik. Allerdings bringt die Talas-Absenkung auf 130mm vor allem bei langen, steilen Anstiegen ein wenig mehr Entlastung, also durchaus empfehlenswert. Ich glaube aber, eine grade Sattelstütze und vorderradorientierte Sitzposition bringt ebensoviel...........



Das stimmt, ich habe nie eine Absenkung vermisst.
Dafür umso mehr über das Ansprechverhalten und Sorglosigkeit einer Stahlfeder gefreut!
Das Lomojoch kann man jedenfalls mit 10kg Rucksack komplett überfahren, auch ohne Absenkung.


----------



## Der Toni (15. Mai 2009)

DerKassierer schrieb:


> - Die Sitzposition sollte etwas entspannter sein, bei akzeptablen bis guten Klettereigenschaften, auch ohne Absenkung und 160mm vorne. (Ich erwarte keine Wunder, will aber nicht schieben, wo andere fahren.)
> ...Bernd



Ich liebe die Absenkungsmöglichkeit der 36 Talas. Da kannst du dann fahren, wo andere schieben.
Es geht dabei nicht um längere Anstiege, sonderen um die kurzen hammersteilen Dinger.


----------



## DerKassierer (15. Mai 2009)

Wow, das klappt ja wie geschmiert hier im Forum. Schon jetzt vielen Dank fÃ¼r eure RatschlÃ¤ge. 

Interessant ist fÃ¼r mich, dass ihr ja wohl aus unterschiedlichen Lagern kommt, aber das SXC gleichermaÃen gut findet. Ich wÃ¼rde gerne noch mal an eure Antworten anknÃ¼pfen. So, wie ich RockyRider66 verstanden habe, empfiehlst du mir ja vorne und hinten auf Stahl zu gehen. Ich wÃ¼rde hinten lieber erst mit dem DHX AIR starten wollen, weil der nun erst mal verbaut ist und ich erst im Nachhinein tauschen kÃ¶nnte. WÃ¼rdet ihr sagen, dass zwischen dem DHX und dem DHX Air ein deutlicher Unterschied in der SensibilitÃ¤t bei kleineren Unebenheiten und Wurzeln besteht?  (Besagtes IBIS war mit einem RP23 bestÃ¼ckt und hinsichtlich des Ansprechverhaltens meiner Meinung nach ausgesprochen gut). Klebt das SXC wirklich so am Boden wie hier manchmal beschrieben? Das sensible Ansprechen ist mir wirklich wichtig.

Vielleicht kÃ¶nnt ihr nochmal genauer beschreiben, was ihr mit dem âDurchrauschenâ und âDurchsackenâ meint. Geht es hier um den Durchschlagschutz oder wo ist genau das Problem? (Ich weiÃ, das Thema gab es hier schon Ã¶fter, aber so richtig habe ich es nicht verstanden.) Bei der Nicole ist so, dass es fÃ¼r meinen Fahrstil am Ende zu progressiv ist. GrÃ¶Ãere Luftkammer wÃ¤re da eher besser. (Bei SprÃ¼ngen sieht das sicher anders aus, aber das ist ja erst mal nicht mein Terrain.)

Ein anderer Punkt, der mich etwas irritiert hat, ist die Sache mit der Sitzposition. Ihr schreibt, dass der Schwerpunkt doch relativ weit vorne ist, was fÃ¼r mich sicher erst mal ungewohnt ist, die Sitzposition auf der Nicole ist eher gestreckt. Habt ihr den Eindruck, dass man die Position mit VorbaulÃ¤nge und SattelstÃ¼tze gut individuell abstimmen kann oder muss man eher Angst haben die gewollte Geometrie zu zerstÃ¶ren?

BTW, gibt es hinsichtlich eines Imports aus den USA etwas zu beachten? Gibt es Probleme mit der Garantieanerkennung in Deutschland?

Thx,
Bernd


----------



## el Lingo (15. Mai 2009)

Garantieabwicklung über den deutschen Importeur Bikeaction ist nur bei Bikes möglich, die in Deutschland gekauft sind. Bei Importen immer über den jeweiligen Shop, wo man es her hat oder den Importeur des entsprechenden Landes.

Ich würde Dir gerne schon weitere Infos zum Fahrverhalten geben, aber ich kann noch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (15. Mai 2009)

Durchrauschen meint, dass die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus in weiten Teilen linear/degressiv ist, sprich, erst kurz vorm Durschlagschutz gibt es eine Endprogression. Hat den Vorteil, dass über fast den ganzen Federweg eine weiche Kennlinie vorhanden ist, hat den Nachteil, dass z.B. bei Sprüngen der Hinterbau sehr schnell in der Endprogression steht. Also für FR/BP lohnt sich eine Stahlfeder, um die Geometrie insgesamt progressiver zu machen (vielleicht auch mit Luftbehälterverkleinerung).Ich finde aber grade die degressive Kennlinie die Qualität des SXC.

Steile Sitzposition: bei den letzten Neuentwicklungen in der Bikegeometrie geht der Trend zu sehr steilen Sitzwinkeln, um mehr Federweg auch im Uphill nutzbar zu machen (wenn du zu viel Federweg hast und flachen Sitzwinkel, geht der Schwerpunkt im Uphill stark in Richtung Hinterachse). Gleichzeitig kann der Hinterbau insgesamt weicher gefahren werden, weil der Schwerpunkt des Bikes zentraler bleibt. Und zu guter letzt liegt mehr Gewicht auf dem Vorderbau, was der Abstimmung vor allem von Gabeln mit viel Reserven zu Gute kommt. Slayer und Slayer SXC waren die Vorboten dieser Entwicklung, beim Altitude wurde daran noch mehr gearbeitet, schau mal dort ins Forum, viele finden das Altitude das bessere SXC (natürlich nicht BP-tauglich).

Wenn du mal ein SXC zur Probe fährst, wirst du merken, wie sehr sich das Fahrverhalten ändert, wenn du schon eine gekröpfte Sattelstütze montierst. Ich habe im lauf der letzten 1,5 Jahre von 105 auch 70 mm den Vorbau verkürzt, einen flacheren Lenker montiert mit wachsender Bequemlichkeit steigt erstaunlicherweise die Fahrbarkeit des SXC.

Also, kaufen und los gehts!


----------



## Der Toni (15. Mai 2009)

Ist bei euch auch der Dämpfer vom SXC (bei mir DHX 4.0) nicht mittig zwischen den Streben? Habe gerade gesehen, dass auf der Antriebsseite etwa 1mm Platz zwischen Piggyp. und Sitstrebe ist, auf der anderen Seite so 3mmm.
Naja, das Rad läuft wunderbar geradeaus, aber ich überlege, wie man den Dämpfer mittig bekommt.


----------



## JoeDesperado (15. Mai 2009)

100%ig mittig ist er bei mir auch nicht...


----------



## mr320 (15. Mai 2009)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Ist bei euch auch der Dämpfer vom SXC (bei mir DHX 4.0) nicht mittig zwischen den Streben? Habe gerade gesehen, dass auf der Antriebsseite etwa 1mm Platz zwischen Piggyp. und Sitstrebe ist, auf der anderen Seite so 3mmm.
> Naja, das Rad läuft wunderbar geradeaus, aber ich überlege, wie man den Dämpfer mittig bekommt.



Schau mal ab Seite 17 !


----------



## el Lingo (15. Mai 2009)

Und noch mal eine Draufsicht auf´s Slayer plus ein Closeup vom Cockpit für Euch.









Ich habe das Gefühl, als wäre ich bis Willingen wieder fit, dank eines neuen Arztes!


----------



## bernd_spiegel (15. Mai 2009)

the only bike you need 


passt mit tourenfocus (quasi hardenduro...bergauf kämpfen aber bergab brennen....) zu 1m79 besser ein 16,5 oder besser 18 zoll??? danke schonmal, grad zu faul zum suchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (15. Mai 2009)

18". Bin selbst nur 3cm größer und komme bergauf bei meinem Slayer super damit klar, sogar mit einem 40mm kurzen Vorbau. 16,5 wäre für mich definitiv zu klein.


----------



## Der Toni (15. Mai 2009)

Ich = 178
SXC = 18"


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Mai 2009)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Ich liebe die Absenkungsmöglichkeit der 36 Talas. Da kannst du dann fahren, wo andere schieben.



Der Beweis wäre erst noch zu erbringen!
Für Anfänger sicher eine Hilfe.


----------



## neikless (15. Mai 2009)

auf keinen fall 16.5" nehmen das ist im vergleich wirklich mini 
glaub mir hatte beide im haus da meine freundin eins hat 
das fühlt sich an wie 3 nummer kleiner 
selbst für meine freundin mit 1.67 ist es mit grenzwertig
also kein problem aber sie kann auch auf dem 18" gut fahren 
ist dann eben für sie recht lang und nicht so handlich
also ich würde spät. ab 175 auf 18" platz nehmen !!! 

absenkbare gabel hab ich noch nie gebraucht/ gewollt
selbst als ich mal eine hatte habe ich es nie genutzt
fühle sich für mich einfach komisch/fremd an !
mit dem slayer bin ich überall hoch gekommen wo ich wollte

runter sowieso !


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Mai 2009)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Ist bei euch auch der Dämpfer vom SXC (bei mir DHX 4.0) nicht mittig zwischen den Streben? Habe gerade gesehen, dass auf der Antriebsseite etwa 1mm Platz zwischen Piggyp. und Sitstrebe ist, auf der anderen Seite so 3mmm.
> Naja, das Rad läuft wunderbar geradeaus, aber ich überlege, wie man den Dämpfer mittig bekommt.



Mein erster Rahmen war so schief zusammen geschweißt, dass der PiggyPack am rahmen anlag.
Der rahmen wurde anstandlos ausgetauscht, jetzt ist de Abstand rechts und links gleich.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Mai 2009)

peterbe schrieb:


> Durchrauschen meint, dass die Kennlinie des Hinterbaus in weiten Teilen linear/degressiv ist, sprich, erst kurz vorm Durschlagschutz gibt es eine Endprogression. Hat den Vorteil, dass über fast den ganzen Federweg eine weiche Kennlinie vorhanden ist, hat den Nachteil, dass z.B. bei Sprüngen der Hinterbau sehr schnell in der Endprogression steht. Also für FR/BP lohnt sich eine Stahlfeder, um die Geometrie insgesamt progressiver zu machen (vielleicht auch mit Luftbehälterverkleinerung).Ich finde aber grade die degressive Kennlinie die Qualität des SXC.



Mich stört es eher, dass das heck so weit absäuft, wenn man sich ordentlich in einen Anlieger presst.
Dann fehlt etwas das Gefühl für den Grenzbereich des Reifens.
Außerdem geht viel von der einestzten Kraft im Dämpfer verloren.
Der Durchschlagschutz am DHX 5.0 genügt für meine 70kg bei versemmelten Landungen.
Das Volumen des Piggypack muss ich aber dazu 2,5 Umdrehungen (von 3) verkleinern.


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. Mai 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> .........auf keinen fall 16.5" nehmen das ist im vergleich wirklich mini ..........



Absolut richtg!

Könntest dann auch ein Pucky fahren!


----------



## Der Toni (15. Mai 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Der Beweis wäre erst noch zu erbringen!
> Für Anfänger sicher eine Hilfe.



...da kannste ein drauf lassen 
und nicht (nur) für Anfänger!


----------



## gerbine1 (18. Mai 2009)

@ derKassierer   Wenn du das SXC eher für CC und Touren benötigst dann würde ich es an deiner Stelle, genauso wie ein paar ander geschrieben haben, eher leichter aufbauen und auf die Stahlfedern verzichten. Kollegen von mir fahren SXC's mit 12 bis 12,5kg Gesamtgewicht (nicht Endurotauglich!).  Ev. solltest du dir auch überlegen eine andere (leichtere)Gabel statt der 36 Van zu nehmen. Für Touren sollte eine zb. 09er Fox 32 mit 150FW auch tun. 
Bez. "Durchsacken" würde ich in dem Einsatzbereich auch nicht viel ändern.  Probiere es mal so wie es ist (mit DHX Air) und sollte es dir nicht passen dann gibts ja eh ein paar schnell erledigte Abhilfen


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Mai 2009)

Der Toni schrieb:


> ...da kannste ein drauf lassen
> und nicht (nur) für Anfänger!



Hey, nix für Ungut.
Wollte dich nur etwas aus der Reserve locken um das Forum zu beleben.
Möchte dir nicht zu nahe treten.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.Freeride (18. Mai 2009)

@ el Lingo
hey da hast du dir aber was feines gekauft! 
Das heißt man sieht sich vielleicht in Willingen mal wieder?


----------



## el Lingo (18. Mai 2009)

Danke Niko! Im Moment habe ich das Gefühl, dass das Problem nahezu ausgestanden sein sollte. Jetzt brauche ich noch 2 neue Lager für den Freilauf, noch ein paar Tage keinen, bis ich mich 1A fühle und dann kann es, so hoffe ich, wieder starten.


----------



## maple leaf (18. Mai 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Und noch mal eine Draufsicht auf´s Slayer plus ein Closeup vom Cockpit für Euch.



Sehr sehr fein Dein Slayer!

ride on,

bas


----------



## Der Toni (18. Mai 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hey, nix für Ungut.
> Wollte dich nur etwas aus der Reserve locken um das Forum zu beleben.
> Möchte dir nicht zu nahe treten.
> 
> Gruß




 Schon ok, wollte nur mal klarstellen, daß die Absenkungsmöglichkeit der Talas durchaus einen Sinn macht, und das nicht nur für Anfänger.
Es kommt immer auf die Vorlieben des Fahrers an.
Meiner einer ist eben bei langen Anstiegen immer das Schlußlicht, wenn es aber technisch eher schwieriger bergauf (und erst recht bergab) geht, dann hat der Toni erst richtig Spaß.


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Mai 2009)

Ach ja, hier auch mal mein Bike, aber der Hintergrund ist eigentlich das Beste auf dem Foto:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/355072

Tja, wenn ich jetzt noch wüsste, wie man das Bild sichtbar macht...?


----------



## noie95 (18. Mai 2009)

mal was anderes...

falls jemand für ein sxc nen dhx 5 coil sucht... ich hätte einen zu verkaufen. ist nur ca 100km eingebaut gewesen und absolut neuwertig. hat wirklich gar keine mängel; ich verkauf ihn nur deswegen, weil ich ihn echt nicht brauch. da wo ich fahr reicht mein standard dämpfer.

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/186926/cat/500


----------



## MrFaker (18. Mai 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ach ja, hier auch mal mein Bike, aber der Hintergrund ist eigentlich das Beste auf dem Foto:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/355072
> 
> Tja, wenn ich jetzt noch wüsste, wie man das Bild sichtbar macht...?



#in deiner Galerie unter dem Bild auf "Großes Bild" #rechtsklick, danach auf #Eigeschaften und deine #URL kopieren, danach hier in einen post so einfügen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 oder einfach oben auf "bild" 






lg chris


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Mai 2009)

besten Dank Chris!


----------



## *iceman* (18. Mai 2009)

Welche Größe von der MuddyMary ist das denn? Bzw. was passt maximal in den Hinterbau.
Fahre momentan noch Minions, aber die gibts ja bald nimmer in Single Ply und außerdem sind sie auf dem Lehm den wir hier oft haben auch nicht so richtig ideal, deswegen hatte ich mir die Muddy Marys mal angeschaut...
Allgemeiner Erfahrungsbericht wäre auch interessant!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Mai 2009)

Fahre den 2,35er Muddy Mary.
Der geradeso durch den Hinterbau.
Habe desshalb die Kanten der Seitenstollen etwas abgeschliffen.
Hin und wieder kommt er trotzdem noch leicht (in Anliegern) an die Carbonstrebe.

Etwas Gewebetape als Schutz hält etwa 6 Wochen, dann ist es auch durch.
Klappt aber.


----------



## *iceman* (18. Mai 2009)

Scheiß schmaler Hinterbau, die neuen 2.4er Maxxis gehen ja auch nicht vernünftig rein...

Und wie fährt er sich? Hast du vielleicht den Vergleich zum Minion oder so?


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Mai 2009)

Ich kann keinen großen Unterschied zum Minion oder HighRoller ausmachen.
Auch die Pannensicherkeit geht in Ordnung für 70kg.
Gerade im Winter habe ich mich über den Reifen gefreut.
Auf Touren muss man ihm natürlcih etwas Zuwendung angedeien, gerade der weichen Ausführung.


----------



## DerKassierer (18. Mai 2009)

So, ich glaub' ihr habt mich soweit! 
Nach den hilfreichen Ermutigungen und Tipps, mach ich mich jetzt auf die Suche und werde dann hoffentlich schon bald mit einem eigenen SXC mitreden können.
Melde mich hier, wenn es soweit ist - oder auch vorher, wenn die Zweifel kommen oder die Entscheidung für die Parts zu schwer fallen 

Nochmal die Bitte: Falls jemand im Ruhrgebiet ein 19'' SXC besitzt oder einen Händler mit einem 19'' Vorführrad kennt, wäre ich für eine Sitzprobe sehr dankbar.

Gruß, Bernd


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Mai 2009)

DerKassierer schrieb:


> So, ich glaub' ihr habt mich soweit!
> Nach den hilfreichen Ermutigungen und Tipps, mach ich mich jetzt auf die Suche und werde dann hoffentlich schon bald mit einem eigenen SXC mitreden können.
> Melde mich hier, wenn es soweit ist - oder auch vorher, wenn die Zweifel kommen oder die Entscheidung für die Parts zu schwer fallen
> 
> ...



Irgendwo hab ich doch mal die ganzen Rockyhändler in D aufgelistet gesehen?
Bei bikeation?
google mal, vielleicht ist einer in deiner nähe dabei..


----------



## Arthur27 (18. Mai 2009)

Jup, www.bikeaction.de --> Find your Dealer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd_spiegel (19. Mai 2009)

hier     http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCKY-MOUNTAIN-S...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

wird grad mein traumrahmen angeboten....schonmal jemand da was gekauft? lohnt sich überhaupt das mitfiebern, da der artikel (und der rahmen in 16,5) berits 1 tag nach auktionsende (habs schoneinmal in beobachtet gehabt....) wiedereingestellt war....scheint mir kein zufall zu sein sondern preistreiberei....wenn soll mein neues rocky fair ersteigert sein, ohne dass mir jemand den preis hochtreibt? 
also mir ist er sicher auch den offiziellen preis wert, aber wenn schon auktion dann bitte auch mit der reellen chance auf ein schnäppchen (wozu gibts denn sonst sofortkauf)


----------



## Der Toni (19. Mai 2009)

Kannst du ohne weiters machen. Das ist der Schindele http://www.sport-schindele.de/
Bei dem hab ich schon mehrere Elements und andere Teile gekauft. Super Preise, aber emailtechnisch etwas träge.


----------



## el Lingo (19. Mai 2009)

Ja, ist ein guter Laden, einfach anrufen und nach dem Schindele Junior fragen, da kannst Du vielleicht auch gleich über einen Festpreis mit ihm reden.
Habe gestern das neue Lager in meinen Freilauf (White Industries) eingebaut und das Ding läuft jetzt einfach fantastisch. Die Naben laufen jetzt knapp 9 Jahre und das war der erste wirkliche Ausfall. Ich denke, da gibt´s nicht viel, was da mithalten kann.
Mein Slayer geht übrigens ab wie eine Katze, wenn sie ins Wasser geworfen werden soll. Vielleicht mache ich am Wochenende eine erste Testfahrt im Harz, will mich eigentlich noch ein bisschen schonen. Aber die Verlockung ist da...


----------



## DerKassierer (19. Mai 2009)

Chef #27 schrieb:


> Jup, www.bikeaction.de --> Find your Dealer



... wenn das mal so einfach wäre.
In der Bikeaction Händlerliste sind im PLZ-Gebiet 4 genau 3 Händler aufgeführt.
1) Bike'N'Service ist pleite
2) WatzUp führt seit einem Jahr kein RM mehr
3) S-Tec hat nur einen nicht aufgebauten 18" Rahmen.

So siehts aus...


----------



## Spawn 120 (19. Mai 2009)

bernd_spiegel schrieb:


> hier http://cgi.ebay.de/ROCKY-MOUNTAIN-SLAYER-SXC-TEAM-Freeride-Rahmen-18-Zol_W0QQitemZ290317603720QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item290317603720&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50
> 
> wird grad mein traumrahmen angeboten....schonmal jemand da was gekauft? lohnt sich überhaupt das mitfiebern, da der artikel (und der rahmen in 16,5) berits 1 tag nach auktionsende (habs schoneinmal in beobachtet gehabt....) wiedereingestellt war....scheint mir kein zufall zu sein sondern preistreiberei....wenn soll mein neues rocky fair ersteigert sein, ohne dass mir jemand den preis hochtreibt?
> also mir ist er sicher auch den offiziellen preis wert, aber wenn schon auktion dann bitte auch mit der reellen chance auf ein schnäppchen (wozu gibts denn sonst sofortkauf)


 

ich kaufe meine teile meistens bei ihm, hab meinen rahmen auch dort gekauft auch in der team lakierung. der händler ist top kannst ohne bedenken kaufen


----------



## Partizan23 (19. Mai 2009)

hat irgendjemand von euch schon erfahrungen mit bikemailorder.de gemacht? 
lg


----------



## bestmove (19. Mai 2009)

Jede Menge  kannst beruhigt den Warenkorb befüllen, 100% seriös!


----------



## BikeMartin (19. Mai 2009)

Wer behauptet Bike`n Service wäre Pleite. Ich würde mal genauer nachschauen dann würde man feststellen das Bike`n Service nach Hattingen umgezogen ist. Dort gibt es ein größeres und schöneres Ladenlokal. Mit solchen Aussagen sollte man in öffentlichen Foren  eher vorsichtig sein.


----------



## DerKassierer (19. Mai 2009)

@BikeMartin:
Du hast volkommen recht. Da habe ich nicht recherchiert. Ich hatte die Aussage von einem Kollegen und als ich beim nächsten Mal an dem Laden vorbei kam, sah ich auch kein Schild von einem Umzug oder irgendwas. Da hab ich's halt geglaubt.

Tut mir echt leid, sollte bestimmt keine Antiwerbung sein. (Bin ja froh, wenn überhaupt noch jemand RM im Umkreis führt.)

Nochmals Sorry
Bernd


----------



## el Lingo (19. Mai 2009)

Ich bin 
Die Waage hat 14,9kg angezeigt.

Da Frage ich mich, wie schwer die andere Bikes bei mir waren und nun ist mir auch klar, warum die 1200hm am Lago mit Stahlfederdämpfer ohne Plattform, 2,5 bis 3kg mehr und auch noch schwer rollenden Reifen sich dann doch irgendwann bei mir bemerkbar gemacht haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (19. Mai 2009)

Siehst du jetzt auch, welchen Sinn die Gewichtsangaben und -empfehlungen von vorher machen?


----------



## neikless (21. Mai 2009)




----------



## JoeDesperado (22. Mai 2009)

2 traumbikes im wert eines kleinwagens 

und nun zu etwas völlig anderem: könnte sich das ausgehen?












...denn der dhx coil passt ja haarscharf:






der versuch würde mich reizen...aber der ISX wird sich wohl nicht ausgehen.


----------



## maple leaf (22. Mai 2009)

Soll denn der ISX soviel besser gehen wie der DHX Air? Ich fahre den DHX Air mit 10 Bar (Körpergewicht ca. 70 Kg) und ich bin echt begeistert! Ich merke kaum einen Unterschied zum coil (Hatte ich im Switch)...


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. Mai 2009)

ja, soll er angeblich schon, hab mich durch viele, viele erfahrungsberichte gelesen...v.a. eine deutlich bessere dämpfung dürfte er haben.
dein glück dürfte dein geringes gewicht sein, da dürfte der dhx air (noch) nicht so durchsacken im mittleren federwegsbereich!


----------



## el Lingo (22. Mai 2009)

Ich würde anstelle des ISX eher der X-Fusion H3 nehmen, der hat ebenfalls eine im Volumen verstellbare Ausgleichkammer, kann in der Kammer noch über den Luftdruck verändert werden und hat auch ein super funktionierendes ProPedals namens PVA. Ich hatte einen ohne Ausgleichbehälter im Switch und bin damit neben den super Deistertrail mit 6m Sprüngen auch in Bikeparks gefahren, lief super.
Ich denke, der passt da rein.


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. Mai 2009)

also vom ersten eindruck her passt der leider noch weniger rein als der ISX:


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. Mai 2009)

den roco coil TST hat wohl hier auch noch niemand im SXC probiert, oder? der soll genau wie der dhx coil knapp in den hinterbau passen, und wäre v.a. wegen der deutlich härter einstellbaren plattform (TST) eine gute alternative.
...aber ich seh schon: ich führe hier einen monolog


----------



## Radical_53 (22. Mai 2009)

Nur wegen der Einstellung bzw. dem Bereich würde ich mich da nicht "nass" machen. Frag doch mal bei TF nach, was sie dir empfehlen würden  
Mit dem Roco kann man wohl extrem viel machen bzw. er soll ein sehr gutes Potenzial für weitere Änderungen haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (26. Mai 2009)

Ich bin am letzten Wochenende die ersten Male mit dem Slayer (und die ersten Male nach 8 Monaten Pause) im Harz gefahren. Der erste Tag war nur eine lcokere Runde über Forstwege und hat mir sehr gut getan. Da konnte ich am nächsten Tag nicht widerstehen und habe mich wieder in den Harz gemacht, diesmal eher so wie früher:
Vom Torfhaus rüber Richtung Brocken und auf dem Weg dann ab, den Eckersprung-Trail. Das bedeutet 8km Singletrail nur bergab mit angenehmem Gefälle, einfach nur laufen lassen, dann an der Eckertalsperre weiter, und runter bis zum Radaufall, wieder nur bergab. So waren das dann etwa 12km Singletrail bergab und ich bin von dem Bike mehr als begeistert. Das es bergauf gut geht, habe ich am Vortag bemerkt, aber bergab so gut. Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass ich auf unbekannten Trails mit vielen  großen Steinen schon mal so schnell und locker unterwegs war. Das Bike reagiert sehr gut, läßt sich für Richtungswechsel schnell hin und her werfen und verleitet doch zu notorischen heizen.

Um dann auch noch die Stabilitätsdiskussion aus dem Switch-Strang hierher zu holen: Ich denke nicht, dass das Bike nach ein paar 1,5m Drops in Landungen hinein irgendwie in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird. Dann wäre es definitiv nicht als All-Mountain oder Enduro oder was acuh immer zu bezeichnen. Wenn ich daran denke, wie Simmons es über die Lago-Trails gescheucht hat, steckt da mehr Potential drin, als viele vermuten.


----------



## maple leaf (27. Mai 2009)

Moin,

kann Deine Eindrück nur bestätigen! Ich bin Gott froh das ich vom Switch auf`s Slayer gewechselt bin!

Uphill geht es um Welten besser wie das Switch und in Sachen DH Performance merke ich (Bis auf die MZ55 vs. 66) keinen gravierenden Unterschied!

Wie man jetzt _"hart ran nehmen"_ definiert ist ist ja eigentlich egal, ich kann nur sagen, dass ich in Willingen (FR-Strecke) und auf meinen local Trails mehr Spass habe als mit dem Switch. Das Slayer ist einfach agiler und vielseitiger! 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=181643&page=213

neikless war mit meinem SXC schon in good old Whistler unterwegs und er hat es sicherlich nicht geschont (Schley Drop usw.) und es lebrt immer noch...

Also nehmt mal Eure SXC`s richtig hart ran und berichtet...

cheers,

bas


----------



## dortmund biker (27. Mai 2009)

hi leute,
nachdem canyon nicht liefert, muss ich mich anderweitig umschauen. 
2 fragen:
wird mir das sxc 30 von 2008 in der größe 48cm passen?
bin 186cm groß bei einer sl von 86,5cm.

und wie gut geht dieses bike noch bergauf?

ist es für längere, alpine touren geeignet? ( natürlich mit ensprechender bereifung und vorbaulänge)

gruß,
carsten


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Mai 2009)

Du wolltest ein Canyon und denkst als Alternative an ein Rocky? Sehr ungewöhnlich 


PS: Bin auch immer noch begeistert von meinem SXC. Bisher war noch jeder Umbau gelungen und hat schön die unterschiedlichen, möglichen Facetten des Rades aufgezeigt. Es macht einfach Spaß


----------



## dortmund biker (27. Mai 2009)

so ist das. 

der einstzbereich ist ähnlich und es gibt momentan schöne angebote für das 08er sxc.

die abstriche in der austattung wären mir der schöne rahmen wert. 

48cm, also 19" dürften in etwa passen, oder?

einsatzbereich wäre bei mir: vor allem trails, etwas bikepark, aber auch ein alpencross (für den mir allerdings mein cc-bike unterdimensioniert wäre, deshalb möchte ich auch kein 120mm-fully).

ich hoffe halt nur, dass das rad noch gut bergauf geht und dass die 55 hält. :/

bin kurz davor, das rad für 1800euro (angeblich statt 2800,- uvp) zu bestellen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Mai 2009)

Der Preis ist nicht besonders heiß.
Die Bikes sind günstiger geworden, aktuelle UVP 2.290,-

Alpencross ist kein Problem, habe ich schon mehrmals gefahren.

Von der Rahmengröße liegst du gerade in einem Bereich zwischen 18" und 19", ich glaube 19" würden dir besser stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Toni (27. Mai 2009)

19" wäre ok für dich. Mit dem SXC würde ich jeder Zeit einen AlpenX machen. Ist einfach auch ein saugutes Tourenrad mit Trailspaßgarantie.
Und bergauf geht es auch sehr gut.


----------



## neikless (27. Mai 2009)

ist zwar ein SS slayer aber das geht mit richtigem aufbau auch fast alles mit dem sxc
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZap3zUD0-8"]YouTube - frist real day (Freeride slopstyle) Rocky Mounteain in HD[/ame]


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Mai 2009)

Cooles Video
Slayer hab ich, werde morgen früh direkt üben....................


----------



## Spawn 120 (28. Mai 2009)

ola amigos

binn dabei mir reifen fürs bike zu holen und breuchte mal eure hilfe.
hatte bei meinem alten bike vorne den Nobby Nic drauf und hinten den Racing Ralph.
der Nobby Nic war ganz ok. aber mit dem Racing Ralph war ich nicht zufrieden.
will mir jetzt den Fat Albert (2009) holen.
hatt jemand von euch irgend welche erfahrungen mit dem reifen?
hab gelesen das es bei dem ''alten'' Albert probleme mit den stollen gab, soll aber bei dem neuen nicht mehr sein. auf der seite vorher hab ich gelesen das es probleme beim hinterrad gibt und das, das rad am hinterbau schleift.welche reifenbreite kann ich nehmen ohne das, das rad schleift? 
ist der Albert ok? oder sollte ich doch etwas anderes nehmen.
danke


----------



## neikless (28. Mai 2009)

mein tipp 2.35 Maxxis zb. HighRoller single ply 
oder mehr XC Intense System 4 (2.25)


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Mai 2009)

Racing Ralph am Slayer??????????????????
Cool.................


----------



## el Lingo (28. Mai 2009)

Kenda Nevegal 2,35 geht auch sehr gut. Gerade auf feuchten und schlammigen Strecken wirst Du ihn lieben, aber auch sonst. Nur den Rollwiderstand wirst Du hassen.


----------



## maple leaf (28. Mai 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> mein tipp 2.35 Maxxis zb. HighRoller single ply



Dem kann ich wiederum nur zustimmen (Ausnahmsweise Prinzessin Neiklessine)! 

Guter Grip, hohe Pannensicherheit und niedriger Rollwiederstand (Ich fahre VR/HR 60a), allerdings habe ich bis jetzt keine Erfahrungswerte bei feuchten oder nassen Bedingungen.

just my 2 cents,

bas

PS: Nettes Vid Du ... - ach egal!


----------



## Mr.Freeride (28. Mai 2009)

ich schließe mich an und bin seit mehr als einem halben Jahr absolut zufrieden mit den Highroller in 2.35.
Auch bei feuchtem Untergrund packt er ganz gut.


----------



## MrFaker (28. Mai 2009)

kann ich mich nur anschließen

fahre 42a 2,5" vorne und 60a 2,5" hinten - passt soweit 

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dortmund biker (28. Mai 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Der Preis ist nicht besonders heiß.
> Die Bikes sind günstiger geworden, aktuelle UVP 2.290,-
> 
> Alpencross ist kein Problem, habe ich schon mehrmals gefahren.
> ...



ich danke dir und euch allen. 

hast du eine onlinebezugsquelle für bessere preise? link?


----------



## maple leaf (28. Mai 2009)

Ist das günstigste was ich gefunden habe...

https://www.boc24.de/webapp/wcs/sto...eh6OymMpsyTFdMLprS5tBi9s1VmYVy0oMO60UPFuz0Atj


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Mai 2009)

..für 2008er Model.


----------



## JoeDesperado (28. Mai 2009)

...falls jemand einen dhx coil braucht, ich hätt grad einen abzugeben (hoffentlich bereue ich das nicht ).


----------



## dortmund biker (28. Mai 2009)

von dem boc24 sprach ich... 1800â¬... 

sieht fÃ¼r mich nach einem guten angebot aus.


----------



## maple leaf (28. Mai 2009)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> von dem boc24 sprach ich... 1800...
> 
> sieht für mich nach einem guten angebot aus.



Find ich auch recht fair! Ist nur eben ein 16,5 Zoll! Brauchst Du nicht was größeres?


----------



## dortmund biker (28. Mai 2009)

da gibts ja auch die 48cm größe. 


			
				google.com schrieb:
			
		

> *48 centimeters = 18.8976378 inches*



das rad ist bestellt. 
dauert laut der seite max 2 wochen - das klingt ziemlich irreal für einen, der seit dem 3.3. auf sein canyon wartet und laut aktuellem stand auch noch bis mitte august warten soll.

ich freue mich.

das rad ist natürlich um einiges schwerer und nicht soo geil ausgestattet, aber dafür auch 200Euro günstiger und bikeparkfähiger (was mir dann im endeffekt doch wichtiger ist als die bergaufeigenschaften) als das canyon nerve am. außerdem ist es ein rocky, was ich schon ziemlich geil finde. 

nur die 55r macht mir sorgen, aber ich denke mal, dass ich die zusammen mit den x5 schalthebeln als erstes rausschmeiße. 

hoffentlich kommt das rad bald, bin das warten leid.

viele grüße,
carsten

PS: was ist von den rocky-eigenen komponenten von RMB  und den wtb reifen zu halten?


----------



## maple leaf (28. Mai 2009)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> da gibts ja auch die 48cm größe.
> 
> 
> das rad ist bestellt.
> ...



Also ich bin mitterweile recht zufrieden mit meiner 55R! Ich fahr die ohne Luft (Körpergewicht ca. 70 kg) und das Ansprechverhalten kommt jetzt langsam an meine alte 66VF2 ran! Ist zwar keine Fox36, dafür sind aber auch noch 1000 EUR mehr auf meinem Konto...


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Mai 2009)

Du geiiizischer Hessse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (28. Mai 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Du geiiizischer Hessse



Ich nenn sowas sparsam, denn die 55R ist momentan völlig ausreichend für mich.

Ausserdem könnte es ja sein, dass im Winter 09/10 was im "wer wird rm untreu" oder "Winterzeit ist Bastelzeit" thread steht...

Naja abwarten und Äppler trinken...


----------



## Soulbrother (28. Mai 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Ausserdem könnte es ja sein, dass im Winter 09/10 was im "wer wird rm untreu" oder "Winterzeit ist Bastelzeit" thread steht...




...und dann auch noch im Lotto gewonnen


----------



## kali99 (28. Mai 2009)

für große riders 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=320377262641


----------



## neikless (28. Mai 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> ...und dann auch noch im Lotto gewonnen


kannst ihm ja den pleitegeier aka eisenpferd günstig verkaufen


----------



## el Lingo (29. Mai 2009)

Ich bin mit meiner 55 ATA Micro (oder wie die auch heisst) auch sehr zufrieden. Sie ist noch nicht wirklich eingefahren, aber fühlt sich schon sehr gut an und die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten sind wunderbar.


----------



## Soulbrother (29. Mai 2009)

Mit der Micro bin ich auch suuuper zufrieden,schön leicht und tolle performance sowie effektive Verstellmöglichkeiten...tolles Teil 

Ich hatte eigentlich erwartet,daß gleich nach der ersten Fahrt die bekannten Probleme beginnen,aber bis jetzt ist noch alles in Butter...noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (29. Mai 2009)

Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass man jetzt auf das gewohnte Niveau von früher zurück ist und die Gabel von Ausfahrt zu Ausfahrt immer besser und sensibler wird. Meine Z150 war der wahnsinn, die sprach schon an, wenn eine Fliege auf dem Lenker gelandet ist.


----------



## Don Trailo (30. Mai 2009)

*RAHMEN ODER AUCH Frame-set zu verkaufen
Rahmen 700euro*



sehr neuwertig 2-3 kleinste kratzer
 denke hier könnte es ja für euch intressant sein

bei interesse PM


----------



## Spawn 120 (31. Mai 2009)

hi leute 
will mir NC - 17 Neopren Kettenstrebenschutz bestellen
den gibt es aber in 3 verschiedenen größen.
-normal
-jumbo
-jumbo DH
hat jemand von euch einen drauf ? ich weis nicht welche größe ich brauche.
hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen
danke


----------



## Geißbock__ (31. Mai 2009)

Du brauchst den Superjumbo. Am besten 2 mal, denn mit dem anderen kannst Du Dir einen prima Dämpferschutz bauen, den Du mit Klett am Sattelrohr befestigen kannst!


----------



## neikless (31. Mai 2009)

kauf dir keinen on nc 17 war bei mir und und bas nach einem tag AM tour 
durchgeschliffen ... lizzard skins halten sehr gut !


----------



## Der Toni (1. Juni 2009)

der von Woodman ist auch sehr gut. Sitzt perfekt und hält einiges aus.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Neopren-Schutz-K...9|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Spawn 120 (1. Juni 2009)

hat jemand von euch schon irgendwelche erfahrungen mit WOODMAN komponenten/teilen gemacht ?
hab da nen lenker gefunden würde optisch gut zum bike passen die qualität sollte aber auch stimmen.
http://cgi.ebay.de/WOODMAN-Componen...34.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=|301:0|293:3|294:30

kann mir vieleicht jemand was zu Woodman sagen.


----------



## JoeDesperado (1. Juni 2009)

nochmal zum manitou ISX-6: ich bekomme in nächster zeit die info von rocky, ob der dämpfer in den hinterbau passt, die simulieren das mit einem 3D-modell. in der zwischenzeit geb ich mal einem 2009er DHX air 5.0 eine chance, vllt. hat fox ja seit dem von mir ungeliebten 07er modell etwas an der kennlinie geändert.


----------



## Radical_53 (1. Juni 2009)

Hast du schon den Push "MX-Tune" Umbau zum DHX und Vanilla gesehen? Wenn ich du wäre würde ich mir einen Vanilla besorgen und den dort umarbeiten lassen  

http://www.pushindustries.com/2009/index.php?menu_id=31&type=products&title=Fox VAN-R&product_id=17

Das dürfte neben einem "richtigen" Avalanche oder einem CCDB einer der aktuell schicksten Dämpfer sein. Vorteil im Vergleich zu den anderen -> eher kleiner und leichter und es ist leichter, E-Teile zu kriegen.


----------



## Geißbock__ (1. Juni 2009)

Dachte immer, dass für Dich der DHX das ultimative sei! Was macht er nicht so wie Du es gerne hättest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (1. Juni 2009)

jep, hab ich gesehen, danke 
aber einen halbwegs leichten luftdämpfer brauch ich so oder so als alternative zum stahlfederdämpfer.


----------



## JoeDesperado (1. Juni 2009)

@ geißbock: du meinst den coil? 
ja, die performance hat gepasst, nur die plattform war mir doch zu schwach. der roco hätte eben mit dem TST eine bessere möglichkeit, den sag bergauf auch mit einer eher weichen feder im tourentauglichen bereich zu halten, beim dhx sitz ich mit der weichen feder leider schon arg weit hinten.
(P.S.: ist mir schon bewusst, dass mich der eine oder andere hier für dezent dämlich hält bei dem dämpferverschleiss, den ich habe  aber ich gehe eben bei den federelementen nur ungern kompromisse ein.)


----------



## Der Toni (1. Juni 2009)

Spawn 120 schrieb:


> hat jemand von euch schon irgendwelche erfahrungen mit WOODMAN komponenten/teilen gemacht ?
> hab da nen lenker gefunden würde optisch gut zum bike passen die qualität sollte aber auch stimmen.
> http://cgi.ebay.de/WOODMAN-Componen...34.c0.m14.l1262&_trkparms=|301:0|293:3|294:30
> 
> kann mir vieleicht jemand was zu Woodman sagen.



Ich habe mir ein paar Komponenten von dem Händler gekauft.Sattelstütze,Steuersatzabdeckung ...
Die Stütze ist sehr leicht und gut verarbeitet. Am Anfang war ich skeptisch wegen der leichten Sattelklemmung, aber bis jetzt (und ich bin auch kein Federgewicht) hält alles wunderbar.


----------



## Spawn 120 (1. Juni 2009)

hat jemand von euch schon irgendwelche erfahrungen mit WOODMAN komponenten/teilen gemacht ?
hab da nen lenker gefunden würde optisch gut zum bike passen die qualität sollte aber auch stimmen.
http://cgi.ebay.de/WOODMAN-Component...3A3%7C294%3A30

kann mir vieleicht jemand was zu Woodman sagen. 
danke


----------



## Radical_53 (1. Juni 2009)

Soll das lustiger werden wenn du es öfter postest?


----------



## Geißbock__ (1. Juni 2009)

Stelle doch bitte Deine Fragen in einem anderen Thread!
Wie z. B. hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=45
Ist die passendere Stelle!
Grüße


----------



## Spawn 120 (1. Juni 2009)

ich wollte es rauslöschen weis aber nicht wie


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Juni 2009)

Hat ma jemand versucht, den DHX Air mit einer standard Luftkammer zu versehen?
Also ohne die Volumenvergrößerung?

Der Trick mit dem Kunststoff einlegen verkleinert die Vergrößerungskammer ja nich komplett.

Cannondale und Kona verbauen diese kleinen Kammern an einigen Bikes.


----------



## JoeDesperado (1. Juni 2009)

ich hab derzeit einen rp2 am SXC (kommt von einem anderen SXC), falls der die standard-kammergröße hat (komm erst in ein paar tagen wieder zu meinem radl um nachzusehen), kann ich's evtl. mal probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (1. Juni 2009)

Wäre echt gut.
Ich glaube, am SXC wurden immer großer Luftkammern verbaut.


----------



## JoeDesperado (1. Juni 2009)

hmm, dann wird's aber eher nix werden...


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Juni 2009)

Kannst ja trotzdem mal nachschauen


----------



## maple leaf (2. Juni 2009)

Spawn 120 schrieb:


> hi leute
> will mir NC - 17 Neopren Kettenstrebenschutz bestellen
> den gibt es aber in 3 verschiedenen größen.
> -normal
> ...




Moin,

die Dinger halten max. 5 Betriebstunden...

Werde ab jetzt auf Rennrad-Lenkerband setzen, sehr günstig und langlebig ohne Ende...! Bekommt man auch fast in jeder nur erdenklichen Farbe!

Cheers,

bas


----------



## Mr.Freeride (2. Juni 2009)

Fensterdichtungsgummis! Darüber in der Gewünschten Farbe (möglichst Rahmenfarbe) Gewebeband! Hält bombastischt und der Hinterbau verliert nicht durch irgendwelche alten Schläuche etc. seine Schönheit!
Besonders bei Canuck Hinterbauten sehr zu empfehlen.

Das ganze sieht dann so aus


----------



## JoeDesperado (2. Juni 2009)

woa, super idee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juni 2009)

Falls ihr Vorlegeband meint (das Zeug, das beim Verglasen von Fenstern aufs Glas geklebt wird) solltet ihr unbedingt prüfen, ob es sich wieder lösen lässt.

Mansches klebt wie die Pest und lässt sich nur mühsam wieder abpitteln.
Es gibt Vorlegeband in verschiedenen Farben und Dicken.


----------



## MrFaker (3. Juni 2009)

Mr.Freeride schrieb:


> Fensterdichtungsgummis! Darüber in der Gewünschten Farbe (möglichst Rahmenfarbe) Gewebeband! Hält bombastischt und der Hinterbau verliert nicht durch irgendwelche alten Schläuche etc. seine Schönheit!
> Besonders bei Canuck Hinterbauten sehr zu empfehlen.
> 
> Das ganze sieht dann so aus



sieht super aus 

bei mir sieht es so aus, wie du es beschreibst mit alten schläuchen, man könnte auch sagen, alles was der mülleimer hergegeben hat 

ich weiß: 

lg chris


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juni 2009)

WOW, da kann man ja gleich eine alte Matraze drumwickeln........, geil.


----------



## MrFaker (3. Juni 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> WOW, da kann man ja gleich eine alte Matraze drumwickeln........, geil.



motto: "race only", erst nutzen dann optik 

lg chris


----------



## RockyRider66 (3. Juni 2009)

chrisRM6 schrieb:


> motto: "race only", erst nutzen dann optik
> 
> lg chris



Ich würde die Matraze natürlich auch nutzen, um meinen Aufprall zu lindern.......


----------



## Mr.Freeride (3. Juni 2009)

dieses benutze ich immer!
Es geht gut wieder ab.


http://www.priz24.de/images/sc/30006000008755121.jpg

gibt es hier einen der sein 18 Zoll Slayer nicht mehr haben will?


----------



## H.J. (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe aktuell die Möglichkeit mir einen Slayer SXC Rahmen zu kaufen, tolles Teil ich bin völlig begeistert. 
Was meint ihr, passt da die DT Swiss EXC 150 mit einer Einbauhöhe von 528 mm rein? Macht das Sinn? Ich will das bike nicht für brutalo Sprünge nutzen sondern dachte eher an eine Leichtbau Version. 






Bin auf eure Meinung gespannt ..


----------



## neikless (4. Juni 2009)

passt sicher gut sollte auch gut gehen wenn der name dtswiss hält was er verspricht
mir würde eine fox float 32/36 besser gefallen ...


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. Juni 2009)

Ist estwas flacher als eine 36er Fox z. B..
Wenn du etwas an der Geometrie merken solltest, dann höchstens etwas mehr Wendigkeit.
Sollte ohne Probleme funktionieren.


----------



## Radical_53 (4. Juni 2009)

Paßt wunderbar  Gefällt mir persönlich bisher deutlich besser als die 36 Talas, deren Platz sie einnahm. Klettert im Vergleich zur Fox halt etwas besser, agiler, man hat mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Bergab muß man etwas mehr auf dem Rad "tanzen", um den Schwerpunkt zu halten.
Obacht: Keinen über-flachen Steuersatz benutzen, da dann die Leitungen und Züge am Launch-Control Hebel hängen bleiben können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (4. Juni 2009)

... also doch lieber Fox  float nicht talas ! bei der 140er 32 brauch man dann wirklich keine absenkung mehr !


----------



## H.J. (4. Juni 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> passt sicher gut sollte auch gut gehen wenn der name dtswiss hält was er verspricht
> mir würde eine fox float 32/36 besser gefallen ...



die ist super, fahre die in meinem Kona Dawq


----------



## H.J. (4. Juni 2009)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Paßt wunderbar  Gefällt mir persönlich bisher deutlich besser als die 36 Talas, deren Platz sie einnahm. Klettert im Vergleich zur Fox halt etwas besser, agiler, man hat mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad. Bergab muß man etwas mehr auf dem Rad "tanzen", um den Schwerpunkt zu halten.
> Obacht: Keinen über-flachen Steuersatz benutzen, da dann die Leitungen und Züge am Launch-Control Hebel hängen bleiben können.



hast Du auch die EXC eingebaut? Ich habe in deinem Album gesehen Du fährst auch den RP23, ist das ok? Wie ist die Einbaulänge und der Hub, vielleicht passt das auch aus dem Kona (200mm / 57mm)?


----------



## JoeDesperado (4. Juni 2009)

jep, 200/57.
im rocky mountain unterforum auf mtbr.com fährt auch ein user (rockyuphill heißt er) die DT150 im SXC. 
soweit ich das verfolgt hab ist er ganz zufrieden, wird sie aber glaub ich nun in sein RM altitude einbauen.


----------



## Radical_53 (4. Juni 2009)

@hj: Genau, in der Größe ist der RP23. Auch mit dem bin ich so sehr zufrieden. Im Gegenteil zur Front konnte hier das Pendant von DT Swiss keine Schnitte machen, der flog schnell wieder auf die Ersatzbank. 
Die DT ist halt beim Bremsen nicht so steif wie die 36, wobei das Gefühl in meinem Fall sicher noch von dem verschärften Lenkwinkel und einer nochmals verbesserten Bremsanlage gestärkt wurde. War da vorher sehr skeptisch und bin mittlerweile umso zufriedener mit der Mischung.

@neikless: Bin von der Gabel um ehrlich zu sein sehr positiv überrascht. Das was sie zeigt hätte ich ihr vorab absolut nicht zugetraut. Nervig im Vergleich zur Fox ist, daß weder Druck- noch Zugstufe gerastert sind. Die Funktion ist ansonsten aber wirklich ausgezeichnet und spielt die 36 (Talas, 07) in vielen Bereichen deutlich an die Wand.


----------



## Partizan23 (5. Juni 2009)

hi, 

ich bin am überlegen statt meiner fat albert die muddy mary oder big betty dran zu machen. hat jemand erfahrungen damit? passen die reifen überhaupt in den hinterbau?


----------



## Geißbock__ (5. Juni 2009)

2,35 Muddy Mary passt und geht gut!


----------



## neikless (5. Juni 2009)

muddy marry kenne ich nicht aber allg. mit schwalbe eher schlechte erfahrungen
würde den Maxxis High Roller 1 ply 2.35 60a nehmen
der rollt gut die noppen halten und fallen nicht aus
grip + gewicht ist auch genau richtig und 
man hat nicht ständig platte reifen trotz 2.2/2.5bar ala BB


----------



## MrFaker (5. Juni 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> muddy marry kenne ich nicht aber allg. mit schwalbe eher schlechte erfahrungen
> würde den Maxxis High Roller 1 ply 2.35 60a nehmen
> der rollt gut die noppen halten und fallen nicht aus
> grip + gewicht ist auch genau richtig und
> man hat nicht ständig platte reifen trotz 2.2/2.5bar ala BB



kann ich mich nur anschließen, hatte mit schwalbe auch kein glück!

mit meinen highroller bin ich seitdem, pannenfrei gefahren, soweit ich mich erinnern kann 

und auch reifendrücke 2,3-2,4bar

man muss auch nicht gleich reifen wechseln, nur weil mal etwas nass, feucht ist - auf so etwas habe ich keine lust

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (5. Juni 2009)

Die Diskussion ob Maxxis oder Schwalbe ist an sich mehr als sinnfrei, da sehr subjektiv und meist emotional besetzt  Das führt zu rein gar keinem Ergebnis.


----------



## MrFaker (5. Juni 2009)

gleicher fahrer, gleiches bike, gleiche strecke - ich denke schon, dass man dann objektiv beurteilen kann 

lg chris


----------



## dr.motte (5. Juni 2009)

guten morgen an alle


----------



## dr.motte (5. Juni 2009)

was haltet ihr von meinem alten Spec.


----------



## JoeDesperado (5. Juni 2009)

nix, weil's hier nämlich um das SXC geht.


----------



## Radical_53 (5. Juni 2009)

@chris: Und welche Reifen hast du da nun so genau verglichen?  Die Reifenwahl hat neben Fahrgewohnheiten, Strecke und Wetter noch viel mit persönlichem Geschmack zu tun.
Bisher hab ich z.B. noch nie gehört, daß ein Highroller gut rollt. Egal wo man geschaut hat war das quasi der Inbegriff des Rollwiderstands. Genau wie man dem Minion immer gern nachsagt, daß er bei Nässe nichts taugt. Genau wie der Big Betty. Über solche Späße gibt es haufenweise Threads und seitenweise Diskussionen. Nur führt es eben zu nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neikless (5. Juni 2009)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Die Diskussion ob Maxxis oder Schwalbe ist an sich mehr als sinnfrei



richtig -  MAXXIS !

momentan bin ich allerdings mit INTENSE reifen ganz zufrieden !


----------



## peterbe (5. Juni 2009)

Um mal konkret zu werden: der Albert ist ja an sich ein ganz guter AM-Reifen: irrer Grip auch bei Nässe und Matsch, mein Winterreifen auf fast allen Rädern, dazu sehr gutmütig über die Flanken im kurvigen Geläuf, Rollwiderstand und Gewicht so lala. Big Betty 2.4 FR geht gut auf DT 5.1er Felgen im SXC und schleift nicht, (ich fahr bei 90kg Kampfgewicht selten mehr als 2 bar) bietet bei 100g Mehrgewicht je Reifen ne Ecke mehr Stabilität, verträgt mehr Tempo. Trocken bei jedem Boden super Grip, je steiniger, je besser, da eine echte Alternative, bei Nässe verliert er sofort gegen den Albert, hat durch ein flacherers Profil aber noch Reserven durch ein sehr breites Abrollen und rutscht gutmütig über die Flanken. Durchschlagschutz und Pannensicherheit vergleichbar mit dem Albert. Rollt ein wenig besser und gleicht das Mehrgewicht aus.

Über Firmen-Filosofien kann man hier eh nicht streiten, jeder betet seinen Gott als allmächtig an, da halte ich mich raus und betrachte meine Reifenempfehlung als subjektiv. BB als AM-Alternative zum Albert empfehlenswert!

Allerdings denke ich, bei viel AM-Streckenanteil und Mittelgebirgsböden und Leicht-Aufbauten ist ein Nobby mit 2.4 auch eine Alternative: leichter, besserer Roller und bei trockenen Böden korrekter Grip. Allerdings bei verschäftem Einsatz, steinigeren Böden und feuchten Untergründen fehlt ihm gutmütige Reserve in Kurven, er rutscht unkontrollierter über die Flanken weg.


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. Juni 2009)

Zum Müden Marry in 2,35:

Mit 1,7- 2,0 bar auf DT 5.1 geht der Reifen durch den Hinterbau.
Bei harten Anliegern kommt er aber an die Ketten und Sitzstreben!

Ich habe die Profilblöcke außen einfach etwas abgeschliffen, dann ist es besser.
Die kritischen Stellen solltest du vorsichtshalber aber noch abkleben.


----------



## hunter007 (5. Juni 2009)

ich hab ne dt1750 und fahr nen conti slash... ich verlasse mich gerne auf testberichte aus england und da sind sich alle sicher: der slash ist der beste.... weiss nicht ob das stimmt... aber er ist cool und nicht sehr breit und baut nicht hoch... gruzz


----------



## JoeDesperado (5. Juni 2009)

verdammt, mein reifen ist nicht cool...was mach ich denn jetzt?


----------



## neikless (5. Juni 2009)

cool ist wer spass dabei hat !


----------



## dortmund biker (6. Juni 2009)

mein sxc wurde gestern versandt. 

ich kann es kaum erwarten, bald auch rockyfahrer zu sein.


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. Juni 2009)

habe gerade in den nachrichten gehört, das DHL und Co streikt?


----------



## Soulbrother (6. Juni 2009)

dortmund biker schrieb:


> mein sxc wurde gestern versandt.
> 
> ich kann es kaum erwarten, bald auch rockyfahrer zu sein.



Glückwunsch! ...das ist ein prima Bike!


----------



## kathoz (9. Juni 2009)

moin 

hab mal ne frage an die sxc runde.
spiele mit dem gedanken mir auch ein solches zuzulegen nun habe ich irgendwo hier gelesen das das sxc fürs nächste jahr überarbeitet wird , stimmt das ?
und wenn ja gibt es schon infos oder gerüchte über die änderungen?

danke schonmal im voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Juni 2009)

Mir gegenüber hat man bei Bikeaction in einem Nebensatz mal erwähnt, dass das Slayer SXC für 2010 überarbeitet würde.
Mehr weiß ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## el Lingo (10. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit dem Roco PL3 oder Air TST R gemacht? Ich möchte einen der beiden verbauen, eigentlich den TST, bin aber grad noch nicht ganz entschlossen...


----------



## JoeDesperado (10. Juni 2009)

jep, ich, aber nur kurz. der TST air spricht super an (wirklich spürbar besser als zb ein dhx air), hat eine sehr lineare kennlinie (kein durchrauschen), das TST funktioniert gut als plattform. 

aber: der tst r  (2008er modell! evtl. anders beim '09er!) passt im originalzustand nicht in den rahmen, man muss ein paar mm am unteren ende abfeilen. ich glaub fotos dazu hab ich noch irgendwo in meiner galerie. 
und: im ausgefederten zustand touchiert die große luftkammer den rahmen am aufgezweigten sitzrohr (aber nur ganz, ganz minimal, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das dem dämpfer schadet).
und, nochmal: meine erfahrungen beruhen nur auf dem 2008er modell!


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Juni 2009)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> jep, ich, aber nur kurz. der TST air spricht super an (wirklich spürbar besser als zb ein dhx air), hat eine sehr lineare kennlinie (kein durchrauschen), das TST funktioniert gut als plattform.
> 
> nochmal: meine erfahrungen beruhen nur auf dem 2008er modell!



Kann ich auch alles genau so bestätigen,hab alle 3: TST,WC und 3PL.


----------



## el Lingo (10. Juni 2009)

Joe, die Bilder habe ich gesehen. welche Rahmengröße ist es bei Dir? Vielleicht gibt es das Problem mit der Luftkammer bei anderen Größen nicht.

Grundsätzlich klingt das aber schon sehr gut, was Ihr hier schreibt. Warum fährt die aber hier keiner???


----------



## Radical_53 (10. Juni 2009)

Warum sollte sie denn jemand fahren. Das SXC kommt normal doch schon mit guten Dämpfern bzw. auch andere Mütter haben schöne Töchter. 
Daß man einen Stahlfeder-Dämpfer einbaut ist ja noch eine Sache, aber daß man einen anderen Luftdämpfer probiert ist wohl eher selten (hab's selbst auch gemacht, aber es kostet je nach Quelle halt schon ein paar Mark).


----------



## bestmove (10. Juni 2009)

SXC auf Stahlfeder würde mich brennend interessieren. Soweit ich weiß passen die aber nicht ohne weiteres in ein 18" Frame. Joe hast du in der Hinsicht auch ein paar Erfahrungen?


----------



## JoeDesperado (10. Juni 2009)

nein, ich hab nur erfahrungen mit 19''ern 
zur not musst du halt am federteller ein paar mm wegnehmen, sollte kein problem sein.


----------



## el Lingo (10. Juni 2009)

Radical, weil hier nahzu jeder ruft, dass der Dämpfer durchrauscht, hier oder das etwas nicht stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (10. Juni 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Radical, weil hier *nahzu jeder *ruft, dass der Dämpfer durchrauscht, hier oder das etwas nicht stimmt.



Bei mir (DHX4 bei ca. 75 KG Gesamtgewicht und 10 Bar) *NICHT*...!


----------



## JoeDesperado (10. Juni 2009)

jep, ist ja auch eine gewichtsfrage


----------



## Radical_53 (10. Juni 2009)

@el lingo: Das heißt dann was genau? Bei Fox kann man es durch Änderungen an der Luftkammer plus z.B. eine geänderte Druckstufe in den Griff bekommen. Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe passierte das auch deutlich häufiger beim DHX als beim Float und ist wohl dann noch oft eine Frage der Abstimmung. Günstiger als ein neuer Dämpfer ist es in jedem Fall, wenn man sich erstmal mit dem Setup des Bestehenden befasst als gleich nach was Neuem zu schreien.
Ein Luftdämpfer arbeitet halt anders als eine Stahlfeder, daran kann man auch mit nochso tollen Bezeichnungen nichts ändern.


----------



## neikless (10. Juni 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Bei mir (DHX4 bei ca. 75 KG Gesamtgewicht und 10 Bar) *NICHT*...!


 *DOCH ...*
 ... das ist ja bike / model unabhängig ... 

  ... macht er doch schon kommt halt drauf an wie sehr man ihn rockt ...
aber hast ja druckmäßig noch spielraum nach oben 
kaputt geht auch alles irgendwie irgendwann


----------



## Soulbrother (10. Juni 2009)

*NEIN* tut er nicht,noch nicht mal bei 98KG im Switch!Bas hat völlig recht 

Aber bei dir werden Fox Airs ja sogar heiß


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Juni 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Bei mir (DHX4 bei ca. 75 KG Gesamtgewicht und 10 Bar) *NICHT*...!



Kommt drauf an, wie du das PiggyPack abgestimt hast. (Habe auch etwa 75kg fahrfertig)
Ich fahre den Dämpfer mit 155psi Haupkammer, 150psi PiggyPack, Boost 2,5 Umdrehungen zu.
Die Hauptkammer habe ich mit 1,2mm starkem Kunststoff ausgekleidet, also verkleinert.

Ich halte den Druck im PiggyPack für gerade noch vertretbar, sonst leidet das Ansprechverhalten.

Leider sinkt das Heck in schnellen Mulden und Anliegern weit ein, vor allem wenn man das gewicht weit hinten hat.
In Anliegern bekomme ich nicht so recht den Druck vom Pedal aufs Hinterrad weil der Dämpfer halt zuviel wegnimmt.

Ich werde demnächst eine Luftkammer ohne Volumenvergrößerung versuchen, also kleinste Hauptkammer.

Ich hoffe so einen noch progressiveren Dämpfer zu bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (10. Juni 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> *NEIN* tut er nicht,noch nicht mal bei 98KG im Switch!Bas hat völlig recht
> 
> Aber bei dir werden Fox Airs ja sogar heiß



Switch und Slayer haben zwei total unterschiedliche Dämpferanlenkungen.
Der DHX Air tut den Rest, und der Hinterbau gibt stark nach.

Damit ist nicht der Durchschlag gemeint, sondern das starke Nachgeben im mitleren Bereich.

Bei mir wird der DHX Air aber auch heiß!
Der Dämpferkolben wird so heiß, dass man ihn ohne handschuhe nur kurz anfassen kann.
Die Luftkammer erwärmt sich ebenfalls etwas mit, aber nicht so stark.


----------



## maple leaf (10. Juni 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> *DOCH ...*
> ... das ist ja bike / model unabhängig ...
> 
> ... macht er doch schon kommt halt drauf an wie sehr man *ihn rockt* ...




Ah ja ich vergaß *ich rocke* ja nicht...

Was hat Du mir da bloß für einen Bullshit verkauft...


----------



## neikless (10. Juni 2009)

will nur sagen das du es schon bis ende des FW ausnutzt und so soll es ja auch sein
wenn dann mal ein härterer BUMMS kommt darfs auch mal durchschlagen ...

genug tut er nicht tut er doch quatsch

ja ist völlig logisch das sich die luft im airdämfer werhitzt , auch wenn der souly das nicht wahr haben will
klar das mehr vol. da hilft , viel wasser kocht langsamer als wenig  selbst bei meiner nichte auf dem puppenherd


----------



## maple leaf (10. Juni 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ...wenn dann mal ein härterer BUMMS kommt ...



Kann nicht passieren - ich rock ja nicht...! 

Sollte es wiedererwartend doch mal durch einen dummen Zufall "bumsen" werde ich das elbengleich mit Fahrtechick wett machen...


----------



## neikless (10. Juni 2009)

BASElbenSkills


----------



## maple leaf (10. Juni 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> BASElbenSkills



Nur kein Neid Du bikender Ork...

Willst eigentlich das Slayer für`s AM-Rennen in Willingen haben oder nimmst Du dein plastik Rocky?


----------



## neikless (10. Juni 2009)

ich bin wenn der weisse Reiter Gandalf  werde intensen in willingen


----------



## dortmund biker (11. Juni 2009)

mein bike ist jetzt auch da...  

geiles teil.
wieviel druck würdet ihr bei 85kg im rp2 fahren?


----------



## RockyRider66 (11. Juni 2009)

Setz dich (mit Rucksack!) aufs Bike und prüfe den sag.
Er sollte bei etwa 25% (also ca. 14mm am Dämpfer gemessen) haben.

Ich würde mit 160psi beginnen.

Wenn es passt => Zugstufe anpassen=> Probefahrt => viel Spaß!


----------



## RattleHead (11. Juni 2009)

160 ist gutes begin, bei mir wirkt 2 mal das gewicht in kg = das psi. Gutem sag und precies vollig federweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (13. Juni 2009)

ich möchte das thema reifen mal wieder anschneiden. ist in diesem thread zwar schon oft passiert, darum gleich mal "sorry" wenns einen langweilt, aber ich finde über reifen kann man net oft genug reden.

also bisher gehör ich zur 2,4er nobby "sick" nick fraktion... kauf ihn aber nimmer. ist für mich der "volle scheiß". wenns bisle schneller auf den trails zugeht und der boden durch wasser weich ist, hats vorn echt keinen griff mehr.
bin dieses jahr bis jetzt 2,5tkm und ca 30thm gefahren. sowas sollte der "nachfolger" zulassen. aber halt deutlich besser "beissen" wenns im dreck nässer wird. bikepark einsätze müssen keine sein. er soll so in etwa den bereich "enduro-tour" abdecken. ohne typische downhill-hardcore-felsbrocken-abfahrten (dafür bin ich zu alt). 
als kanidaten hab ich mir ein paar ausgesucht und wollte euch um eure erfahrungen auf`m sxc bitten:

- new fat albert 2,4 evo, ss, falt
- big betty 2,4 2009 tc, ss, falt
- ardent 2,4 60amp, falt
- minon  2,35 60amp, falt

vielleicht weiß der ein oder andere noch ne gute alternative. muddy mary hab ich schon probiert.


----------



## RockyRider66 (13. Juni 2009)

Logo, der NN ist nicht für hartes Geläuf geeignet.
In der Regel schneidet man die Karkasse auf, so war es bei mir.
Ich fahre jetzt die Müde Marry.

Einen Reifen empfehlen kann man nur sehr schlecht.
Deine Vorauswahl dürfte zutreffend sein, sollten etwas stabiler und agressiver sein.
Dafür werden sie etwas schwerer rollen.

Allerdings solltest du beim Ardent an deinen Hinterbau denken.
Der baut sehr dick, könnte sein dass er schleift.

Die Müde Marry (2,35) musste ich auch an den Seitenstollen etwas "wegschleifen" damit er in schnellen Anliegertn nicht schleift (auf DT 5.1 mit 1,7- 1,9 bar)


----------



## Der Toni (13. Juni 2009)

Der 2,4er Ardent passt in den Hinterbau des SXC.


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. Juni 2009)

Der Toni schrieb:


> Der 2,4er Ardent passt in den Hinterbau des SXC.



Auch wenn er seitlich belastet wird?
Auf welcher Felge?
Wieviel Platz hast du rechts und links noch?


----------



## Der Toni (14. Juni 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Auch wenn er seitlich belastet wird?
> Auf welcher Felge?
> Wieviel Platz hast du rechts und links noch?



Ich fahre den Ardent auf einer ZTR Flow Felge (22,6mm). Da hat der Reifen etwa 3-4mm Platz zur Seite. Habe ihn auch schon auf meiner Rodi DH Felge gefahren (27mm), da ging´s auch.


----------



## el Lingo (14. Juni 2009)

Die Dämpfer-Frage ist bei mir gelöst, kann mir jemand die Buchsen-Maße geben?


----------



## Geißbock__ (14. Juni 2009)

Bitteschön: 22X8


----------



## el Lingo (14. Juni 2009)

Danke Dir! Dann ist zum Wochenende alles fertig...


----------



## Mr.Freeride (15. Juni 2009)

Na da bin ich aber jetzt mal gespannt 
Mein Coil hat mich gestern wieder mehr als überzeugt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrother (15. Juni 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Switch und Slayer haben zwei total unterschiedliche Dämpferanlenkungen.



Ach komm...echt jetzt?


----------



## Radical_53 (15. Juni 2009)

Die Buchsen-Maße sind laut den technischen Unterlagen vorn 21.8 und hinten 22.2. Läßt sich bei meinem Rahmen so auch mit einem Messschieber bestätigen. Beide 8mm, in dem Fall hat Rocky einen Tippfehler drin (steht einmal 6mm in den Unterlagen).


----------



## Geißbock__ (15. Juni 2009)

Nach Aussagen von Trendsport ist 22x8 die richtige Wahl. Wo hast Du deine Infos her? Kannst Du bitte einen Link?

Grüße


----------



## Radical_53 (15. Juni 2009)

Wer ist Trendsport? Das Ganze stammt aus dem "2008 Technical Manual" von Rocky Mountain. Erhältlich beim britischen Importeur für Rocky Mountain.

http://www.silverfish-uk.com/produc..._slayer_sxc_canuck_se_frameset.php?tab=man#tc

http://www.silverfish-uk.com/cms-files/resources/45-ee345ed9d5944ee61f88ca22b542da25.pdf

Seite 19, die Fußnote.


----------



## Geißbock__ (15. Juni 2009)

Steht da so! Hast recht. Habe meine originalen mal gemessen, sind beide 22 genau! Komisch! 2/10 mm werden da nicht die Welt ausmachen!


----------



## Radical_53 (15. Juni 2009)

Kann ich dir so genau nicht beantworten. Der "Schlitten" vorn hat bei mir einen Abstand von 21.8, hinten hab ich auch eine 22er Buchse drin (Nadellager von Betd). Das hintere Lager hat dann aber auch ein leichtes seitliches Spiel.
Ist die Frage wie viel der Unterschied ausmacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (15. Juni 2009)

ja, ich fahr auch seit einem jahr vorn und hinten mit 22er buchsen - die "sondermaße" sind leider nicht so einfach zu bekommen. negative effekte hab ich bis jetzt noch keine bemerkt...


----------



## Geißbock__ (15. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich die Schraube des vorderen Schlitten öffne, habe ich genau 1mm seitliches Spiel, das sich aber beim zuschrauben wieder gibt. Ist eine Fertigungstoleranz, schätze ich mal! Bisher habe ich deswegen aber keine Probleme! Daher ists bei mir egal, ob ich vorne 22 oder 21,8 nehme!


----------



## H.J. (15. Juni 2009)

bin auch dabei mein sxc aufzubauen. Die Buchsenfrage würde ich auch gerne noch einmal aufwerfen. Bringt das etwas die Nadellager einzubauen? Ich habe schlechte Erfahrungen mit den original Fox Buchsen bei meinem Kona gemacht, die haben sich zusammengedrückt und ich glaube das Ansprechverhalten leidet darunter. Ich hab die gar nicht so fest angezogen aber im laufe der Zeit quetscht sich das irgendwie zusammen und die Achse / Schraube habe ich kaum herausziehen können. Weil bei dem Slayer alles besser werden soll .... Was meint ihr?


----------



## Radical_53 (15. Juni 2009)

Hast du mal geschaut wie die originalen Lager laufen, ohne Dämpfer? Ich fand das zu schön, absolut leichtgängig wie ich es bisher bei keinem anderen Fully gesehen habe. Das wollte ich nicht verderben und habe das hintere Lager gegen ein solches Nadellager getauscht. 
Ob es viel bringt, weiß ich nicht. Mir kommt das Heck so sehr angenehm und extrem feinfühlig vor, ich würde das Lager wieder verbauen. 
Für vorn werd ich bald wohl so eins nehmen: 

http://www.tftunedshox.com/catalogu...d=5c404554-ad0b-4fa4-b941-9bba011b4aa5&page=1


----------



## H.J. (15. Juni 2009)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Hast du mal geschaut wie die originalen Lager laufen, ohne Dämpfer? Ich fand das zu schön, absolut leichtgängig wie ich es bisher bei keinem anderen Fully gesehen habe. Das wollte ich nicht verderben und habe das hintere Lager gegen ein solches Nadellager getauscht.
> Ob es viel bringt, weiß ich nicht. Mir kommt das Heck so sehr angenehm und extrem feinfühlig vor, ich würde das Lager wieder verbauen.
> Für vorn werd ich bald wohl so eins nehmen:
> 
> http://www.tftunedshox.com/catalogu...d=5c404554-ad0b-4fa4-b941-9bba011b4aa5&page=1



cool, werd ich kaufen / einbauen. Ist ja nicht ganz so teuer zumal bei dem Pfundkurs.


----------



## el Lingo (18. Juni 2009)

So, der Dämpfer ist heute angekommen, Marzocchi Roco Air TST R 2009, mal schauen wie der da rein geht. Wenn er nicht passt, dann wird es der Stahlfeder-TST...


----------



## JoeDesperado (18. Juni 2009)

...und genau den coil TST r bekomm ich nächste woche, werde dann wie gewohnt berichten.
ich bin gespannt, ob der 09er TST air passt!


----------



## el Lingo (18. Juni 2009)

Ich hoffe, dass der hier geht, denn ich möchte schon ein fahrwerk haben, dass ich vorne wie hinten gleich gut abstimmen kann. Der Air TST und die TST Micro haben ja die gleichen Möglichkeiten, daraus sollte ein sehr harmonisches Fahrwerk möglich sein.


----------



## Soulbrother (18. Juni 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Der Air TST und die TST Micro haben ja die gleichen Möglichkeiten, daraus sollte ein sehr harmonisches Fahrwerk möglich sein.



Auf jeden Fall,ich kanns nur empfehlen


----------



## el Lingo (18. Juni 2009)

So, eingebaut ist er. Passte aber nicht auf Anhieb, ein bisschen Material musste weg, damit die Umlenkung nicht gegenstößt und er voll ausfahren kann. War aber nicht viel, ansonsten passt er überall gut rein, optisch mit dem Carbon-Körper sowieso. Beim groben Abstimmen fällt auf, dass er wesentlich weniger Druck braucht, bin jetzt etwa bei 120PSI, vorher waren es etwas mehr als 160PSI. Feintuning kommt noch, die Fahreindrücke auch, aber er fühlt sich schon sehr gut an. Bilder gibt´s später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (18. Juni 2009)

Hast du ihn vor dem Einbau zufällig mal "aufgelegt", um zu sehen wie schwer er ist? Schaut echt interessant aus.


----------



## JoeDesperado (18. Juni 2009)

die hauptkammer stößt auch nicht am rahmen an?


----------



## el Lingo (18. Juni 2009)

Also: Gewogen habe ich ihn nicht. Er wiegt deutlich mehr als der RP23, keine Frage. Ist aber auch nicht wirklich schwer, vielleicht 400 bis 450g. Aussehen tut der super, vor allem der Carbon Teil. Die Einstellmöglichkeiten sind sehr gut. Die Zugstufe hat einen riesigen Verstellbereich mit sehr guter Klick-Rasterung über ein Rädchen. Das könnte aber ein bisschen besser zu erreichen sein, passt aber. Dafür kommt man bei SXC nur sehr schwer an das Ventil des Ausgleichbehälters. Das TST ist auch gut, wobei die Stufen zwei bis 4 alle sehr gut auf dem Trail zu fahren sein sollten. Das Losbrechmoment steigt leicht, aber spürbar. Auf der Straße sollte man schon das Maximum fahren, da ist der Fox straffer abgestimmt. Sehe ich beim Fox aber nicht als Vorteil, da der Roco diese Funktionen bzw. Stufen viel mehr auf den Trail bringt. Aufgemacht ist der Dämpfer sehr sensibel, das ist schon klasse.
Luftdruck ist deutlich geringer als beim Fox, die verstellbare Progression ist super, denn so kann man den Dämpfer ideal auf die Gabel abstimmen, dann ist es echt perfekt.

Das Fahrgefühl, soweit ich das vom ersten fahren in der Stadt sagen kann, ist auch sehr gut und ein großer Unterschied zum Fox. Das Rad fühlt sich gar nicht mehr wie ein Tourenbike an, wirkt viel solider und für gröbere Strecken gemacht. Das kann daran liegen, dass durch die verstellbare Progression der Dämpfer nicht so rasch einsackt. Wie auch immer, es fühlt sich wesentlich besser an.

Und: Die Hauptkammer stößt nirgendwo an, überall ausreichend Platz


----------



## JoeDesperado (18. Juni 2009)

klingt super, danke!
eine frage noch: der hub ist voll nutzbar?


----------



## el Lingo (18. Juni 2009)

Habe ich gar nicht getestet, da gehe ich aber von aus. Will jetzt nicht wieder die ganze Luft ablassen müssen. Beim nächsten Check schaue ich mal nach.


----------



## Doc.Jimmy (18. Juni 2009)

Klingt ja gut 

Wie stehts mit dem wippen ? 
Lässt sich da über TST was machen ?

Mein DHX 4.0 Air nervt mich mitlerweile , der sackt mit beim starken beschleunigen zu sehr ein trotz recht hohem druck . Geh ich mit dem druck noch höher wird das ding zu hart und spricht schlecht an 

Ein paar fotos wären noch klasse


----------



## dhpucky (19. Juni 2009)

Hi, 

bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir ein Slayer SXC holen soll. Würde recht günstig an ein neues 08er Modell kommen. 

Gibt es da irgendwelche Krankheiten o.ä. worauf ich achten sollte?

Schön dank!


----------



## maple leaf (19. Juni 2009)

dhpucky schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich mir ein Slayer SXC holen soll. Würde recht günstig an ein neues 08er Modell kommen.
> 
> ...



Ja, du willst nie wieder was anderes reiten!


----------



## JoeDesperado (19. Juni 2009)

achte darauf, dass die schwinge eine ausnahme für die umwerferschraube hat, und dass die  achse des drehpunkts über dem tretlager schon die neue version ist (sechseckige mutter auf einer seite).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dhpucky (19. Juni 2009)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> achte darauf, dass die schwinge eine ausnahme für die umwerferschraube hat, und dass die  achse des drehpunkts über dem tretlager schon die neue version ist (sechseckige mutter auf einer seite).



Aufnahme für die Umwerferschraube? Wie sieht das aus? Wo steckt das Ding? 

....o.k. Mutter aufpassen. Mach ich.


----------



## JoeDesperado (19. Juni 2009)

eine kleine ausnehmung an der kettenstrebe ggü. der antriebsseite ("links"), also recht nah am übergang der schwinge zum tretlager. foto hab ich leider so auf die schnelle keins.


----------



## b-o (19. Juni 2009)

ist das nicht bei allen 08er modellen gleich? ...da muss ich meines mal direkt genauer anschauen...

...was wäre an den alten versionen schlecht / von nachteil?


----------



## Radical_53 (19. Juni 2009)

Man müßte die Achse halt wechseln (wenn sie bricht, sie kann leichter brechen) und man kommt wohl nicht so gut an den Umwerfer ran. 
Mir wurde beim Aufbau erst später bewußt, wofür das Loch in der Strebe hätte gut sein können. Letzteres empfand ich daher nicht als wichtigen Punkt.


----------



## dhpucky (19. Juni 2009)

... ach so, sorry. Hab Dich falsch verstanden. 

Alles klar. Danke Dir!

Noch was: 

Mit dem Hinterbau und dem RP2 kommt man aber schon zurecht, oder? Hört sich hier nicht so überzeugend an. 

Ich hab vor, die Kiste als All Mountain bis Enduro zu nutzen. Hab bisher ein Canyon Nerve AM mit 140mm, dass ich aber bergab schon ab und zu an die Grenze bringe. 

Gewichtsmässig gehör ich mit ca. 90kg aber auch nicht zu den Leichtesten.


----------



## JoeDesperado (19. Juni 2009)

der RP2 funktioniert sehr gut, die zugstufe lässt sich aber für meinen geschmack nicht ganz schnell genug einstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (19. Juni 2009)

Genau das mit der Zugstufe war auch mein Gefühl beim RP23


----------



## Radical_53 (19. Juni 2009)

Meins auch. Außerdem war der Verstellbereich albern bzw. die Stufen zu groß. Ein Grund, warum ich so begeistert nach dem Umbau bei TF war. Er war viel lebendiger, ohne zappelig zu wirken. Und für die Zugstufe gibt's jetzt auch ein genau richtig, was vorher quasi immer zwischen 2 Klicks lag.


----------



## dhpucky (19. Juni 2009)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Meins auch. Außerdem war der Verstellbereich albern bzw. die Stufen zu groß. Ein Grund, warum ich so begeistert nach dem Umbau bei TF war. Er war viel lebendiger, ohne zappelig zu wirken. Und für die Zugstufe gibt's jetzt auch ein genau richtig, was vorher quasi immer zwischen 2 Klicks lag.





was wurde bei TF gemacht? Shims und Öl geändert?


----------



## Radical_53 (19. Juni 2009)

Ich hab den Dämpfer da für das "Push" Programm abgegeben. 

http://tftunedshox.com/info/push_fox_rear.aspx

Shims und Öl entsprechend auch, in welchem Umfang (bzw. was *exakt*) weiß ich bisher nicht. Wichtig war für mich am Ende halt das, was "hinten rauskommt"  Nach dem Um- bzw. Einbau ist mir erst richtig aufgefallen, wie die 36 (Talas) doch auf einmal gegen den Hinterbau abfällt und wo der überall schön die Spur hielt, während vorn Rodeo angesagt war. Vom Gefühl her halt sehr satt und unauffällig, erst beim Hinsehen fällt mir oft auf wie viele Bewegungen der Dämpfer eigentlich so macht.


----------



## JoeDesperado (20. Juni 2009)

eine frage noch @ el Lingo: welche rahmengröße fährst du?


----------



## dhpucky (20. Juni 2009)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> ...wie die 36 (Talas) doch auf einmal gegen den Hinterbau abfällt und wo der überall schön die Spur hielt, während vorn Rodeo angesagt war. ..



ah ja. Dann werd ich erstmal das Werkssetup vom Dämpfer testen und mir später überlegen, ob ich das auch tue. 

Gabel: 55 ATA oder 36 Talas? Hab jetzt schon mehrfach von der Fox gehört, dass sie ein bißchen struppig sein soll


----------



## Radical_53 (20. Juni 2009)

Bei der Talas hilft neben Einfahren auch nachzuschauen, ob Schmieröl drin ist. Das wurde oft vergessen bzw. mit gutem Schmieröl und getränkten Schaumringen arbeitet die Gabel deutlich angenehmer als im Auslieferungszustand.
Wenn du noch wählen kannst würde ich definitiv zur Van raten, nicht zur Talas. Ist von der Kennlinie her deutlich angenehmer, weiß halt nicht ob du schon mal eine längere Zeit ein Rad mit Absenkung gefahren bist und das vermissen würdest.


----------



## dortmund biker (20. Juni 2009)

ich überlege, mir die kind shock i 900 zuzulegen.
nur bin ich noch nicht sicher, ob ich mir die kurze (30cm + 7,5cm verstellung) oder die lange version (40cm + 12,5cm) holen soll, bezüglich mindest und maximal einstecktiefe. tendiere aber zur langen version, die passen sollte, weil die verstellung ja angeblich stufenlos ist. 

fährt jemand diese stütze im sxc und kann mir dazu was sagen?

achja: sattelstützendurchmesser ist doch 30,9mm oder? 

edit: nach gründlichem studiums der entsprechenden threads habe ich schon wieder weniger lust auf das teil... scheint noch nicht ausgereift zu sein. schade.


----------



## dhpucky (20. Juni 2009)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> ...weiß halt nicht ob du schon mal eine längere Zeit ein Rad mit Absenkung gefahren bist und das vermissen würdest.



Fahre zur Zeit eine 32 Talas und nutze das Dingen bei längeren Uphills schon gern. 

Du nicht? Mangels Uphill oder kommt man auch mit vollem Federweg gut hoch?


----------



## Radical_53 (20. Juni 2009)

Ich nutze es nicht gerne bzw. nicht häufig. Wenn man sehr lange und nur bergauf fährt, dann ist das entspannter zu fahren. Da die meisten Anstiege hier aber nicht so übertrieben steil bzw. selten länger als eine halbe Stunde sind, empfinde ich das nicht als nötig. Da ist mir im Vergleich eine bessere, angenehmere Federungs-Charakteristik der Gabel deutlich lieber. Bei der Fox habe ich ab und an die 130er Stellung mal genutzt, jetzt bei der DT kommt das quasi nur zum Einsatz wenn ich in Begleitung unterwegs bin. Wenn man sich unterhalten kann fährt man die Berge ja doch eher etwas gemächlicher hoch, dementsprechend hat man dann auch die Ruhe die Gabel nochmal zu verstellen  Ich nutze halt auch das PPD vom Dämpfer eher selten. Im Gelände bergauf sowieso nicht und bei den wenigen Ecken auf Teer denke ich meist erst dran, wenn sie schon wieder vorbei sind 
Die Position auf dem Rad habe ich mir so "eingerichtet", daß ich mich in jeglicher Lage wohl darauf fühle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (20. Juni 2009)

@ dortmund biker: ich fahre seit herbst '08 die 400er I900 im SXC, und bis jetzt hat sie (außer ein paar riefen) keine probleme gemacht - und ich bin immerhin den ganzen winter damit unterwegs gewesen. etwas risiko ist beim kauf sicher dabei, keine frage, aber das lohnt sich mMn locker, wenn man den spaßgewinn miteinbezieht.


----------



## el Lingo (20. Juni 2009)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> eine frage noch @ el Lingo: welche rahmengröße fährst du?



Ich habe ein 19" Modell


----------



## JoeDesperado (20. Juni 2009)

danke. na dann wird er ja auch in meinen rahmen passen, ich bin gespannt


----------



## gerbine1 (21. Juni 2009)

Die KS sollen ein neues Innenleben, mehr Verstellweg haben und besser funktionieren als die Vorgänger...  solange der Satte noch wackelt kauf ichs net.


----------



## Nofaith (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo SXC-Gemeinde,

zurzeit fahr ich ein "Enduro SL" und trage mich mit dem Gedanken das Bike zu verkaufen. Hintergrund ist das mir(1.83m, 89cm SL) das Bike vom Gefühl etwas zu lang ist vom Oberrohr.

Momentan hab ich die Möglichkeit auf ein Slayer SCX in 18 Zoll zu wechseln, das Bike wäre laut Geo-Daten vom Oberrohr 30mm kürzer, aber die Schrittfreiheit ist mit 810mm um 50mm geringer, das Enduro liegt bei 762mm.

Jetzt Zweifel ich ein bisschen daran, ob das Bike dann zu dem geplanten Einsatzzweck passt, möchte damit hauptsächlich Trails, StepDowns, Tables und kleinere Drops(max. 1,5m) fahren. Fühl mich mit einem tiefen Oberrohr sicherer auf dem Bike(ich weiss, hört sich komisch an).

Was meint ihr?


----------



## dortmund biker (21. Juni 2009)

ich fahre jetzt ein sxc mit 19 zoll bei 1,86m körpergröße und es hat sich bereits im bikepark bewährt - unter anderem beim specialized enduro ride (  ) in willingen.  

springt sich gut und ich war vorher an mein ultrakompaktes dual hardtail gewöhnt.


----------



## kathoz (21. Juni 2009)

nach kurzer suchzeit und ein paar tagen überlegen bin ich nun auch in besitz eines sxc 70 gestern habe ich es bekommen und bin heute die erste tour gefahren und ich bin absolut begeistert von dem bike hätte nicht gedacht das es mir schon auf der ersten tour soviel spass bereitet


----------



## RockyRider66 (21. Juni 2009)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Hallo SXC-Gemeinde,
> 
> zurzeit fahr ich ein "Enduro SL" und trage mich mit dem Gedanken das Bike zu verkaufen. Hintergrund ist das mir(1.83m, 89cm SL) das Bike vom Gefühl etwas zu lang ist vom Oberrohr.
> 
> ...



18" ist schon hart an der Grenze.
Bei 1,83m würde ich es erst Probe fahren.
19" halte ich für angemessener.

Wo wurde die Schrittfreiheit denn genau gemessen?
Habe ein 18" und könnte es z. B. genau über dem Tretlager kontrollieren.


----------



## el Lingo (21. Juni 2009)

1,93m und 19" passt sehr gut, bin vorher auch ein 18" gefahren. Das ging noch gut, wenn der Schwerpunkt bergab liegt, aber das etwas längere Oberrohr ist schon sehr angenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (21. Juni 2009)

@ kathoz: nicht schlecht, deine farbkombi 
@ el lingo: hast dem roco schon die sporen gegeben? wie hält er sich?


----------



## Nofaith (21. Juni 2009)

@RockyRider66

*Schrittfreiheit: *Abstand von der Oberkante des Oberrohrs zum Boden, gemessen ungefähr in der Mitte der horizontalen Längedes Oberrohrs


Hab gerade gesehen dass das Altitude auch 'ne grössere Schrittfreiheit hat, eventuell hat das 2010er SXC auch 'ne andere Geo.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. Juni 2009)

2010?
ist schon was durchgsickert?
Werde gleich mal nachmessen.


----------



## el Lingo (22. Juni 2009)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> @ kathoz: nicht schlecht, deine farbkombi
> @ el lingo: hast dem roco schon die sporen gegeben? wie hält er sich?



Nein, war am Wochenende nicht möglich, Zeit fehlte und der Rücken...
Aber ich habe vor, dieses Wochenende zu fahren, die Zeit ist da und der Rest MUSS auch gehen.

Wenn ich den Roco mit dem DHX Air oben am SXC70 vergleiche, dann ist der DHX ja richtig klein


----------



## kreisel (22. Juni 2009)

kathoz schrieb:


>



Habe ich das wunderschöne Bike in Willingen bei RM gesehen?


----------



## kathoz (22. Juni 2009)

@ kreisel ja es handelt sich um das besagte Bike vom RM Stand die einzige änderung ist das der Chainguide gegen das drittes Blatt getauscht wurde .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Partizan23 (22. Juni 2009)

hallo alle, 

ich konnte mich noch immer nicht für einen neuen reifen entscheiden. bisher tendierte ich zur muddy mary, bin jetzt aber auch die rubber queen von conti gestoßen. schaut ziemlich wuchtig aus, dieser reifen.

hat jemand erfahrungen damit bzw. passt die rubber queen in den sxc hinterbau?


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. Juni 2009)

je nach felge, ja. auf meinen crossmax SX passte sie gerade noch in den hinterbau, für trockene bedingungen hat's gereicht, schlammig durfte es nicht werden.
ich kann übrigens für hinten den maxxis larsen in 2,35 empfehlen. rollt gut, ist ziemlich pannensicher (ich fahr ihn allerdings mit dem schwalbe freeride-schlauch), und aufgrund des extrem runden profils "kippt" der reifen nicht über die seitenstollen, wenn man ihn in die kurve legt. traktion und bremsgrip sind (noch) endurotauglich, in kombination mit einem ordentlichen (stichwort: minion 2,5 DH! der fährt durch kurven wie auf schienen) vorderreifen eine macht, solang der boden nicht sehr tief ist.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Juni 2009)

Die Felge und der Luftdruck sind wichtig.

Müde Mary auf DT 5.1 bei 1,8- 1,9bar geht gerade so durch den Hinterbau.
Die Seitenstollen habe ich etwas weggeschliffen.
Trotzdem kommt er in schnellen Anliegern etwas an Sitz- und Kettenstrebe. (bei ca. 75kg)
Wenn man dort etwas festes Gewebeklebeband anbringt geht es.

Der Conti baut auch breit, aber sehr hoch.
Wenn, dann nur wie von Joe beschrieben, im Trockenen.
Ich werde ihn nicht versuchen, obwohl der Gripp sehr gut sein soll.


----------



## TurboLenzen (23. Juni 2009)

Soooo, 

hier mal ein Bild von meinem Funky Aufbau!!
Mir gefällts 









Und los geht's...

Gruß, 
Mario


----------



## dortmund biker (23. Juni 2009)

wtf...  die felgen...

der rahmen ist sehr geil so.


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. Juni 2009)

super - bis auf die felgen.


----------



## el Lingo (23. Juni 2009)

Die Felgen erinnern mich an die Bettwäsche einer Ex-Freundin. Bunt aber irgendwie schon cool, das Bike. Mir gefällts, es hat Charakter!


----------



## b-o (23. Juni 2009)

...als nun auch slayer sxc neubesitzer (modelljahr 2008) hab ich eine frage - wie komme ich am besten an den DHX (4.0) dämpfer um die pämpfer-pumpe anzuschrauben ohne mir dabei die finger zu brechen...? gibts irgend einen trick?


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. Juni 2009)

ausbauen. alles andere ist nur mit chinesischen kinderhänden möglich.


----------



## RockyRider66 (23. Juni 2009)

@TurboLenzen:
Rubber Queen passt nicht in den Hinterbau, oder warum fährst du hinten den Mountain King?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. [email protected] (24. Juni 2009)

das bike ist ja mal geil

zur zeit verkaufe ich einen slayer rahmen in 16,5....mehr steht bei mir im bikemarkt


----------



## maple leaf (24. Juni 2009)

TurboLenzen schrieb:


> Und los geht's...
> 
> Gruß,
> Mario



 Kranker Schei$ , aber trotzdem geil!


----------



## TurboLenzen (24. Juni 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @TurboLenzen:
> Rubber Queen passt nicht in den Hinterbau, oder warum fährst du hinten den Mountain King?



Die Felgen bauen recht breit. Da wirds dann schon eng mit der 2.4er Rubber Queen. Ich hab jetzt mal die Queen in 2.2 geordert. Dass sollte dann gehen.
Mountain King ist aber auch Super am Hinterrad. Nicht ganz so weich. Und leichter ist er auch noch


----------



## Partizan23 (24. Juni 2009)

ich fahre die mavic deetraks, sind ja auch nicht gerade die schmalsten...glaubst, geht sich die rubber queen aus... in 2.4, 2.2 erscheint mir etwas zu schmal...


----------



## Philbert84 (24. Juni 2009)

Hier noch'n neues Radl......


----------



## Philbert84 (24. Juni 2009)




----------



## Partizan23 (24. Juni 2009)

ich fahre auch die deetraks...welche reifen sind das bzw in welcher dimension?? lg


----------



## JoeDesperado (24. Juni 2009)

das sind crossmax (laut aufschrift ).


----------



## Partizan23 (24. Juni 2009)

ok, war nicht so genau zu erkennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (24. Juni 2009)

Philbert84 schrieb:


>



Auch sehr sehr schick!

Nur mit dem Sattel würde mein Arsch nicht klarkommen...


----------



## Philbert84 (24. Juni 2009)

ja schaut sehr unbequem aus......geht aber sehr gut!!
das rad ist echt hammer.....


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Juni 2009)

@TurboLenzen:
Sehe ich das richtig?
Du fährst die neue Saint Bremse mit andern Scheiben und Adaptern?
Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken.
Wollte Scheiben und Adapter meiner 2007er Louise beibehalten.
Sprich da was dagegen?
Ich habe festgestellt, das Shimanoscheiben 1,8mm stark sind, alle anderen Hersteller 2,0mm.
Sollte das ein Problem sein? (Man kann doch den Abstand der Beläge zur Scheibe oben an der Einstellschraube korrigieren?)


----------



## el Lingo (24. Juni 2009)

Und hier der Roco Air TST R eingebaut:










Bin in den letzten Tagen mal ab und zu am Nussberg in Braunschweig gewesen, ein bisschen springen und der Dämpfer fühlt sich immer besser an. Progression genau wie bei der 55 Micro eingestellt, ich kann es mir nicht besser vorstellen.


----------



## JoeDesperado (24. Juni 2009)

danke für die fotos! schaut gut aus. das 1:1 gleiche rot wäre natürlich das tüpfelchen auf dem i, wird sich aber nicht so einfach realisieren lassen...


----------



## H.J. (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

kurze Frage, ich baue gerade mein sxc auf (freu, freu) und bin beim Tretlager hängengeblieben. Wieviele Distanzscheiben (Shimano XT) muss ich bei den Hollowtech II Lagern einbauen? Danke für die Rückinfo.
http://www.actionsports.de/images/product_images/info_images/image_IN.SH.0007_1.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (24. Juni 2009)

H.J. schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> kurze Frage, ich baue gerade mein sxc auf (freu, freu) und bin beim Tretlager hängengeblieben. Wieviele Distanzscheiben (Shimano XT) muss ich bei den Hollowtech II Lagern einbauen? Danke für die Rückinfo.
> http://www.actionsports.de/images/product_images/info_images/image_IN.SH.0007_1.jpg



73er Tretlagerghäuse, also rechts auf der Kettenblattseite einen Ring, sonst nix.


----------



## el Lingo (24. Juni 2009)

Wenn das Rot nicht perfekt passt, stört das nicht. Besser ist, dass der Carbon-Körper zum Hinterbau passt, wobei man dafür genau hinschauen muss,


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Juni 2009)

@el Lingo:

- Gibt der neue Dämpfer im mittleren Federweg nicht soviel Weg frei wie ein DHX 5.0? (mit kleiner Hauptluftkammer)
- Wie ist das Ansprechverhalten gegenüber einem DHX 5.0 (155psi Hauptkammer, 140psi PiggyPack, Boost komplett auf, 75kg)
- Denkst du, er würde zu einer 36er VAN passen?

Hast du vielleicht den direkten Vergleich?


----------



## dhpucky (25. Juni 2009)

Bin gestern mit meinem vorläufigen Setup für mein SXC fertig geworden. Allerdings gefällt mir mein Vorbau mit ner Länge von 90mm nicht so richtig. Könnte mir gut was mit 70 oder sogar 60mm und 0° vorstellen. 

Was könnt ihr denn so empfehlen? Bzw. is jemand mit nem kürzeren Vorbau auf Touren unterwegs?

Ich dachte an den Hope, wie gesagt 70mm und 0° in Verbindung mit nem 30er Lenker.


----------



## el Lingo (25. Juni 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @el Lingo:
> 
> - Gibt der neue Dämpfer im mittleren Federweg nicht soviel Weg frei wie ein DHX 5.0? (mit kleiner Hauptluftkammer)
> - Wie ist das Ansprechverhalten gegenüber einem DHX 5.0 (155psi Hauptkammer, 140psi PiggyPack, Boost komplett auf, 75kg)
> ...



Der Dämpfer rauscht tatsächlich nicht so stark durch den Federweg durch, ich kann ihn aber nicht mit dem DHX Air vergleichen, da ich den nicht im SXC gefahren bin. Verglichen mit dem RP23 mit großer Kammer liegen aber Welten zwischen den Dämpfern, der RP23 ist viel schneller in den Endbereich des Federwegs gekommen.
Ob er zur Van passt ist auch schwer zu beurteilen, da ich eine Luftgabel fahre. Diese ist jedoch sehr gut und auch linear abgestimmt, die Progression setzt erst spät ein, daher kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass er passt. Zumal die Charakteristik ja auch einstellbar ist.

Pucky, ich fahre einen 60mm Vorbau und das ist ein gut Mix aus Tour und groben Einsatz, wobei ich mir für Touren auch einen 70mm Vorbau vorstellen kann.


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. Juni 2009)

ich fahr seit längerem schon einen thomson X4 in 70mm und 0° - passt super, eine etwas tiefere front (zusammen mit einem low riser) tut dem rad gut. kann ich also nur empfehlen.


----------



## Radical_53 (25. Juni 2009)

Bin bisher den Thomson in 70mm und einen Syntace in 75mm gefahren. Die gefallen mir beide recht gut an dem Rad. Auch von mir ein "dafür" was die tiefe Front angeht.

@rocky: Ich dachte auch erst, Teile eines Herstellers würden besser zusammen passen. Die Talas hat mich da eines Besseren belehrt. Zu meinem geänderten RP23 paßt die DT z.B. deutlich besser und ist ihm in vielen Punkten extrem ähnlich. Macht ein sehr homogenes und "entspanntes" Fahrgefühl.


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. Juni 2009)

falls gewünscht, kann ich nächste woche mal wieder einen "kleinen" dämpfervergleich liefern: Fox DHX air 5.0 2009 vs. RP2 '08 vs. MZ Roco Air TST R '09 vs. Roco Coil TST R '08.
in kombination mit einer VAN RC² vorn


----------



## gerbine1 (25. Juni 2009)

Wir bitten drum


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. Juni 2009)

jajaja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (25. Juni 2009)

Das wäre doch wirklich höchst interessant, vor allem wenn das schön auf einen Punkt komprimiert ist  Unterschiede, Probleme, Charakteristika, das hätte definitiv was!


----------



## RockyRider66 (25. Juni 2009)

Dämpfervergleich?
Ei alla hopp!

Zum Vorbau:
Fahre Syntace 75mm, 6 Grad
Lenker Sytntace Vector DH, 700mm, Rise 33mm, 12 Grad
10mm Spacer

Um die Länge/ Winkel des Vorbaus richtig einschätzen zu können, ist der Lenker genau zu betrachten!
12 Grad nach hinten gebogen macht bei 700mm Breite am Lenkerende etwa 25mm mehr aus , als bei einem 6 Grad gebogenen.
Deine Körperposition wird über die Breite mit beeinflußt.

Also, genauer guggen und ausprobieren!


----------



## TurboLenzen (25. Juni 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> @TurboLenzen:
> Sehe ich das richtig?
> Du fährst die neue Saint Bremse mit andern Scheiben und Adaptern?
> Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken.
> ...



Hey, 

also bis auf die Scheiben ist alles Original Shimano. Auch die Adapter.
Solange der Scheibendurchmesser stimmt ist alles möglich. Wenn die Scheibe in der Stärke dünner ist als andere dann macht das keinen großen unterschied. Die Beläge passen sich der Stärke ja automatisch an. Auch wenn sich die Beläge abnutzen, fahren diese ja immer weiter zusammen.
Ich hab aus optischen Gründen und vorallem als "Zweit-Laufradsatz" noch andere Scheiben drauf. Funktioniert aber tadellos 

greets, 
Mario


----------



## el Lingo (25. Juni 2009)

Joe, also wieder ein Versuch mit dem Roco Air?


----------



## dhpucky (25. Juni 2009)

...danke Euch für die Vorbau Infos. Werd mir gleich mal was raussuchen.


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. Juni 2009)

@ el Lingo: jep. ich war eh schon lang in versuchung, und als du gemeint hast dass er in den rahmen passt, konnte ich nicht widerstehen. von den 4 dämpfern bleiben dann am ende eh maximal 2 übrig (1 coil & 1 air), der rest wird wieder verscherbelt.


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Juni 2009)

He Leute,
sollen wir das Thema mit einem gemeinsamen Treffen im Pfälzer Wald (um Neustadt a. d. Weinstraße) nicht nochmals aufgreifen?
Freitags hin, Abends- Samstags- Sonntags schreddern.
Könnten dort die Dämpfer usw. mal ausgiebig testen.
Trails gibt es dort mehr als genug, dicht an dicht.
Kenne mich dort aus und würde was ausarbeiten.
Unterkünfte/ Essen sind sehr preiswert.
Autobahn geht bis auf 10km ans Gebiet.
Also?????


----------



## maple leaf (26. Juni 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> He Leute,
> sollen wir das Thema mit einem gemeinsamen Treffen im Pfälzer Wald (um Neustadt a. d. Weinstraße) nicht nochmals aufgreifen?
> Freitags hin, Abends- Samstags- Sonntags schreddern.
> Könnten dort die Dämpfer usw. mal ausgiebig testen.
> ...



Hört sich ja ganz gut an! 

Beerfelden ist doch auch in der Nähe oder? Wäre halt ne Möglichkeit für die die nicht so die bomben Kondition vorweisen können...


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Juni 2009)

Beerfelden?
Kenne ich nicht.
Aber das mit der Kondition geht schon in Ordnung.
Die Trails sind alle in der direkten Umgebung.
Wenn es zuviel werden sollte kann man durchs Tal zurück, Wein oder Bier trinken.................


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (26. Juni 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Beerfelden?
> Kenne ich nicht.
> Aber das mit der Kondition geht schon in Ordnung.
> Die Trails sind alle in der direkten Umgebung.
> Wenn es zuviel werden sollte kann man durchs Tal zurück, Wein oder Bier trinken.................




http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=beerfelden&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wl


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. Juni 2009)

110km, von mir aus sind es 160km, fahre gut 1,5h, ist machbar


----------



## el Lingo (26. Juni 2009)

404km, viel Spaß Euch, wenn Ihr es macht.


----------



## maple leaf (26. Juni 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> 404km, viel Spaß Euch, wenn Ihr es macht.



Ach komm schon - ist doch ne kleine Tour für`s Slayer...!


----------



## el Lingo (26. Juni 2009)

genau!
kommt doch einfach in den Harz, 4 Bikeparks und jede Menge Singletrails


----------



## H.J. (27. Juni 2009)

habe (fast) fertig, genau 14 kg ich habe gedacht es wird ein wenig leichter. Fährt super, ich muß noch ein wenig das setup anpassen aber ist schon toll. Die Gänge haken auch noch ein bischen weil ich nur Billigzüge hatte aber ansonsten bin ich happy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Juni 2009)

H.J. schrieb:


> habe (fast) fertig, genau 14 kg ich habe gedacht es wird ein wenig leichter. Fährt super, ich muß noch ein wenig das setup anpassen aber ist schon toll. Die Gänge haken auch noch ein bischen weil ich nur Billigzüge hatte aber ansonsten bin ich happy
> Anhang anzeigen 166436



Ein Team mit RP23 und kleiner Luftkammer?
Keine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## H.J. (27. Juni 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Ein Team mit RP23 und kleiner Luftkammer?
> Keine schlechte Wahl.



ja, habe ich mal ausprobiert. Der DHX ist an meinem Kona eingebaut, zwei völlig unterschiedliche Dampfer. Der DHX ist sehr linear über den ges. Federweg, der RP23 ist eher progressiver habe ich den Eindruck. Für das SXC habe ich erst einmal den RP23 gewählt weil die Gabel (DT Swiss EXC) auch nicht so für's grobe ist. Ich wollte das bike hier mehr in Richtung Enduro light aufbauen.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Juni 2009)

Gib dem dhx eauch eine kleine Hauptkammer, wirst ihn nicht mehr wieder erkennen!


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Juni 2009)

Ich war auch schon mal dran die bei meinem RP auszuprobieren. Was mich halt wundert ist daß Fox bei den "langhubigen" RP Dämpfern ab Werk nur die große Kammer verbaut.


----------



## RockyRider66 (27. Juni 2009)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Ich war auch schon mal dran die bei meinem RP auszuprobieren. Was mich halt wundert ist daß Fox bei den "langhubigen" RP Dämpfern ab Werk nur die große Kammer verbaut.



FOX hat verschieden große Luftkammern gebaut.
Der Rahmenhersteller hat dann die größe festgelegt.
Ich glaube für unseren dhx gibt es 3 verschiedene  & AVA


----------



## mr320 (27. Juni 2009)

Hab nun auch meine Achse am Hauptlager geschrottet. (Die über dem Tretlager)
Wo bekomme ich denn am unkompliziertesten die neue Achse her? Gibt es nur noch die verstärkte oder muss ich den Händler extra darauf hinweisen?
Was kostet denn das Teil?

Das sollte an Fragen reichen.


----------



## b-o (27. Juni 2009)

mein kumpel hat auch eine gebraucht - kosten 20 - problem war die lieferzeit von fsat 14 tagen...


----------



## Radical_53 (27. Juni 2009)

Hab auch knapp Ã¼ber 20â¬ dafÃ¼r bezahlt, allerdings mit der Mutter. Meine habe ich von MT Sports bekommen und muÃte auch nicht groÃ drauf warten


----------



## Spawn 120 (2. Juli 2009)

hi 
könnt ihr mir kurz mal helfen?
es geht um den umwerfer der SHIMANO XTR passt ja nich,also bleibt nur der XT da gibt es aber mehrere (FD-M771,FD-M751,FD-M770 )usw. welcen soll ich nehmen?
welchen durchmesser (durchmesser vom der klemme) brauche ich? hab den ''Stoppen'' (da wo der umwerfer befestigt wird) gemessen komme auf 32,2-3mm stimmt das?
danke


----------



## RockyRider66 (2. Juli 2009)

XTR passt zum Teil auch.
Den Durchmesser musst du am Stoppen messen, klar.
Shimano hat wohl nur noch einen Durchmesser. Zum Ausgleich liegen Unterlagsschellen bei. Da ist dann was passendes dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geißbock__ (5. Juli 2009)

Steht zum Verkauf, jedoch entgegen der Abbildung mit DHX COIL! 



Bitte pm bei Interesse

Grüße


----------



## Doc.Jimmy (8. Juli 2009)

Moin 

Kann mir jemand sagen wo man die schrauben für die hinterbau aufhängung bekommt ? Also die für die schwarzen langen teile . Die achsen sind ok , die schraubenköpfe würden mir reichen , ist ja alles die selbe größe . 

Kann man sowas auch bei bikeaction direkt kaufen bzw. haben die ein ladengeschäft ?


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juli 2009)

Ladengeschäft, Bikeaction ist da etwas "schwierig" geworden.


----------



## LukiSkywalker (8. Juli 2009)

Ich brauch dringend hilfe!
Was soll ich mir kaufen Slayer SXC, SS oder gleich Flatline?


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juli 2009)

Falls du CC- Rennen fahren möchtest wäre ein Flatline angebracht.
Kappiert was ich meine?


----------



## LukiSkywalker (8. Juli 2009)

Ich meinte ob z.B das SXC Bikepark einsätze oder Trek Bike Attack aushält oder ob man da lieber das SS nehmen soll.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. Juli 2009)

für den bikepark ist das sxc eigentlich nicht gedacht, bike- attack ist aber ok


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Juli 2009)

Mhm ich hätte da noch ein SXC in perfect condition zum Schnäppchenpreis abzugeben !!!


----------



## H.J. (8. Juli 2009)

was soll es denn kosten und welche Größe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (8. Juli 2009)

Doc.Jimmy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen wo man die schrauben für die hinterbau aufhängung bekommt ? Also die für die schwarzen langen teile . Die achsen sind ok , die schraubenköpfe würden mir reichen , ist ja alles die selbe größe .
> 
> Kann man sowas auch bei bikeaction direkt kaufen bzw. haben die ein ladengeschäft ?



versuchs mal bei dem händler. absoluter rockyspezialist...
dort hat meins auch das licht der welt erblickt; viell kann er helfen...

http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/Webshop.html


----------



## LB Stefan (8. Juli 2009)

Größe: 18 Zoll
Preis: Verhandlungssache aber ziemlich günstig
Garantie: vorhanden!!! (mit Originalrechnung)
Zustand: sehr gut -> sehr wenig gefahren!!!

Aber wie war des... Ein Bild sagt mehr als 3E8(HEX) Worte


----------



## Doc.Jimmy (8. Juli 2009)

noie95 schrieb:


> versuchs mal bei dem händler. absoluter rockyspezialist...
> dort hat meins auch das licht der welt erblickt; viell kann er helfen...
> 
> http://www.radsportkimmerle.de/Webshop.html



Danke für die info 

Bin aber durch bissel ( oder auch bissel mehr  ) googleusing auch drauf gekommen und hab bereits angefragt . Zumindest ist der ganze satz da im webshop aufgelistet


----------



## santo77 (9. Juli 2009)

Spawn 120 schrieb:


> hi
> könnt ihr mir kurz mal helfen?
> es geht um den umwerfer der SHIMANO XTR passt ja nich,also bleibt nur der XT da gibt es aber mehrere (FD-M771,FD-M751,FD-M770 )usw. welcen soll ich nehmen?
> welchen durchmesser (durchmesser vom der klemme) brauche ich? hab den ''Stoppen'' (da wo der umwerfer befestigt wird) gemessen komme auf 32,2-3mm stimmt das?
> danke





hi, bei mir kann ich mit einem xt umwerfer nicht auf das kleine kettenblatt schalten, da der umwerferschaltteil dann am rahmen anschlägt. bei mittlerem und großem kettenblatt keine probleme. kann mir bitte jemand sagen welchen umwerfer ich nehmen soll? danke


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Juli 2009)

santo77 schrieb:


> hi, bei mir kann ich mit einem xt umwerfer nicht auf das kleine kettenblatt schalten, da der umwerferschaltteil dann am rahmen anschlägt. bei mittlerem und großem kettenblatt keine probleme. kann mir bitte jemand sagen welchen umwerfer ich nehmen soll? danke



Die Schraube für die Zugbefestigung schlägt an?
Nimm eine Flchkopfschraube von der Bremsscheibe, ansonsten ggf. Umwerfer etwas drehen/ umsetzen.


----------



## santo77 (9. Juli 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Die Schraube für die Zugbefestigung schlägt an?
> Nimm eine Flchkopfschraube von der Bremsscheibe, ansonsten ggf. Umwerfer etwas drehen/ umsetzen.




ja genau, die schraube für die zugbefestigung schlägt an. ich habe mich etwas blöd ausgedrückt. ich habe schon alle stellung durch mit drehen und umsetzen. ich probiere es jetzt mit der flachkopfschraube.
vielen dank für den schnelle hilfe
welchen umwerfer hast du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. Juli 2009)

XTR, aber nicht aktuelles Modell.
XT aktuell solltest du hinbekommen.
Luft aus dem Dämpfer und einfedern....


----------



## KamikazeKniehl (13. Juli 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> had den bolzen noch mal gebrochen der neue scheint aber besser zu halten
> habe noch gehört der stahl bolzen vom switch soll passen ...


es geht um den bolzen der hauptschwinge.

weiß jemand ob der vom switch wirklich passt?
hat jemand erfahrungen mit stabileren (evtl selbstgedrehten) bolzen?
spricht etwas dagegen, einen stabileren bolzen einzubauen?


----------



## neikless (13. Juli 2009)

ja passt ...


----------



## el Lingo (15. Juli 2009)

Ich habe gestern mal auf 2 anderen All Mountains gesessen, fragt mich jetzt nicht nach den Marken, fallen mir gerade nicht ein. Aber wenn ich die mit meinen Slayer vergleiche, dann ist das Slayer ein Freeride-Bike und die anderen eher Touren-Bikes, obwohl da nur 1cm Federweg zwischen liegen. Das war schon eine interessante Erfahrung, ein komplett anderes Sitz-Gefühl, Gewicht beim Slayer weiter hinten...


----------



## gerbine1 (15. Juli 2009)

Mein SXC hat auch mehr Ähnlichkeiten mit meinem Glory als mit dem Gost AMR von meinem Freund... 
Hab mir gestern die neue Kindschock gegönnt. Sehr fein
Macht gleich wieder viel mehr Spaß


----------



## dhpucky (15. Juli 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> ... wenn ich die mit meinen Slayer vergleiche, dann ist das Slayer ein Freeride-Bike und die anderen eher Touren-Bikes, ...



Kann ich auch bestätigen. Hatte vorher das Nerve AM von Canyon. Hab mein Slayer über die gleichen Strecken gejagt und bin total begeistert. Das Ding liegt viel ruhiger und satter, obwohl ich noch gar nicht´s am Fahrwerk getan hab. 

Der Wechsel hat sich absolut gelohnt, auch wenn´s nur 1cm mehr is


----------



## el Lingo (15. Juli 2009)

Von daher sehe ich auch keien Probleme, das Bike etwas härter zu nehmen. Gerry, wie viel cm Verstellberiech hat die Stütze? Nach einem ganzen Wochenende Harz-Touren denke ich da auch drüber nach. Hätte nie gedacht, dass mich das kurze Anhalten und Verstellen nerven könnte, tut es aber doch.


----------



## Radical_53 (15. Juli 2009)

Ob das Spiel, was die Dinger haben, auf Dauer aber nicht noch mehr nervt?


----------



## noie95 (15. Juli 2009)

@ gerbine1

hast du schon eine 950er?


----------



## el Lingo (15. Juli 2009)

Radical_53 schrieb:


> Ob das Spiel, was die Dinger haben, auf Dauer aber nicht noch mehr nervt?



Haben alle Stützen Spiel oder ist das nur, wie laut test festgestellt, bei Crankbrothers?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (15. Juli 2009)

Es zog sich mal wie ein roter Faden durch alle möglichen Berichte zu den Dingern. Mag mich irren, aber das war für mich noch schlimmer als das elendig hohe Gewicht.


----------



## el Lingo (15. Juli 2009)

Das Gewicht sehe ich jetzt nicht als besonders großen Nachteil an, sind doch nur 300g Zusatz. Und mal ganz im Ernst, die ganzen Gewichts-geschichten mit den Bikes sind doch eher nichtig, da geht es nur darum, eins der leichtesten Bikes zu haben. Solange man sich zwischen 13 und 15 kg bewegt, passt das doch völlig. Wichtig sind leichte Laufräder, das spürt man, aber nicht 300g mehr an der Sattelstütze.

Spiel in der Stütze hingegen ist nicht gut.


----------



## gerbine1 (15. Juli 2009)

Also ehrlich gesagt kann ich jetzt schnell nicht sagen welches Modell ich da habe *g* aber ich glaube es ist die 950iger. Was ich aber sagen kann, es hat 12,5cm Verstellbereich, ist ne 30,9er (eh klar) und hat keine Lenkerbedienung. 
Spiel hat die Stütze keines mehr so wie die Alten !!!! die is Bocksteif!!!

EDIT: Hab nun nachgesehe. Ist ne *I900*
Und was das Gewicht betrifft sehe ich das auch so wie el Lingo.  

@Radical 53: Selber testen und nicht immer alles glauben was in Foren steht *gg*


----------



## el Lingo (18. Juli 2009)

Das klingt doch schon sehr gut!
Nachdem ich dieses und letztes Wochenende heavy Trailriding auf meinen Lieblingstrails und bei idealen Bedingungen (Schlamm, rutschig, nass) gemacht hat, muss ich sagen, dass das SXC echt super auch in härtem Gelände und auf harten Trails mit ordentlichen Sprüngen super geht. Das Bike hat echt viel Potential, liegt sehr ruhig, ist leicht hin und her zu bewegen und kann sicher noch viel mehr.
Morgen bin ich bei der Eröffnung vom Wurmberg Bikepark und werde danach berichten.


----------



## JoeDesperado (19. Juli 2009)

erste eindrücke vom 09er roco tst air: 
die hauptkammer steht in ausgefedertem zustand leider ganz leicht am rahmen an, da dürfte el Lingo mit seinem rahmen (auch ein 19"er, evtl. anderes baujahr?) wohl mehr glück gehabt haben.
und: auch ohne luft lässt sich der dämpfer nicht ganz komprimieren, ~3mm resthub bleiben. vielleicht ändert sich das ja nach der einfahrzeit, wenn evtl. überschüssiges öl "rausgeschwitzt" wurde. fox bekommt das halt schon bei dämpfern im neuzustand hin.
mehr eindrücke folgen, falls es in den nächsten tagen mal ausnahmsweise nicht sintflutartige zustände geben sollte.


----------



## el Lingo (19. Juli 2009)

Also heute ging der Dämpfer schon sehr weit ans Limit, da waren nur noch wenige (vielleicht 3mm) mm über. Wobei ich da nicht gemerkt habe, dass es nicht mehr weiter geht, fühlte sich sehr gut an. Die Trail waren nicht härter als die im Deister, dafür sehr lang 3,4 bzw. 3,8km, teilweise verwinkelt, teilweise flowig und durchgehend schlammig und rutschig. Hier macht das Bike eine sehr gute Figur, liegt satt auch in ordentlichen Wurzelteppichen keine Probleme. Es ist sehr gut manövierbar.
Auch einen Drop mit 1,5 oder 1,8m nimmt es ohne Probleme mit und fühlt sich stets nach mehr Federweg an. Ich bin wieder begeistert.

Gerry, ist schon komisch, dass ich mehr Platz als Du hinten habe.


----------



## el Lingo (20. Juli 2009)

Hier noch ein kurzer Eindruck von gestern:



Wie man sehen kann, wird der Federweg auch recht gut ausgenutzt. Besser geht's nicht...


----------



## maple leaf (20. Juli 2009)

Lecker - Schlammpackung!

Wo warst Du unterwegs?

Cheers,

bas


----------



## el Lingo (20. Juli 2009)

Vor der Eisdiele, 15-jährige Hühner aufreissen
Nein, ich war bei der Eröffnung vom Bikepark Wurmberg, Strecken 3,4 bzw. 3,8km lang. Es kommen weitere Strecken, bis zu 6,5km Länge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerbine1 (21. Juli 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Gerry, ist schon komisch, dass ich mehr Platz als Du hinten habe.



no combrende Senior El Lingo


----------



## el Lingo (21. Juli 2009)

Schon klar, weißte bescheid


----------



## Partizan23 (23. Juli 2009)

hallo, 

hat jemand erfahrungen mit intense reifen beim slayer...mich interessieren die modelle DH exdc lite, 909 exdc lite und edge exdc lite (alle in 2.35). weiß jemand wie breit die reifen vergleichsweise sind und ob sie in den hinterbau passen?


----------



## maple leaf (23. Juli 2009)

Partizan23 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> hat jemand erfahrungen mit intense reifen beim slayer...mich interessieren die modelle DH exdc lite, 909 exdc lite und edge exdc lite (alle in 2.35). weiß jemand wie breit die reifen vergleichsweise sind und ob sie in den hinterbau passen?




PN an Neikless...!

Oder einfach High Roller 2,25 singelplay - Die passen und funzzen pefekt!


----------



## el Lingo (23. Juli 2009)

Kennt jemand das Gewicht des Rahmens, ohne Dämpfer, 19"?


----------



## schnollo1 (23. Juli 2009)

Gabelfrage: 

ist ein Slayer SXC 70 auch ne Zeitlang mit ner Fox 32 Talas RLC fahrbar ? da 140mm vorn und 160mm hinten eher etwas untypisch klingt, 

danke für tips....gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dortmund biker (23. Juli 2009)

joa ne zeitlang sicherlich. 
außerdem sinds hinten 152mm - ideal ist trotzdem anders.


----------



## neikless (24. Juli 2009)

... meine freundin hat seit kurzem eine fox 32 in ihrem slayer sxc
habe leider noch keine bilder davon ... passt super ! (140/152)


----------



## kreisel (24. Juli 2009)

schnollo1 schrieb:


> Gabelfrage:
> 
> ist ein Slayer SXC 70 auch ne Zeitlang mit ner Fox 32 Talas RLC fahrbar ? da 140mm vorn und 160mm hinten eher etwas untypisch klingt,
> 
> danke für tips....gruß



Ich fahr mein New Slayer mit ner Pike (140 mm) funzt einwandfrei, Standardmäßig eingebaut war eine MZ AM2 (150 mm). Das ist eine Differenz von 10 mm - nicht mal ein Finger breit. 
Meiner Meinung nach kommt es viel mahr darauf an wie und ob man den gesamten Federweg nutzen kann - und da bin ich von der Pike begeistert, die AM2 war nicht so der Hit. 
Außerdem spielt die Einbauhöhe noch eine Rolle, aber wie Steil oder Flach die Winkel sind ist doch Geschmacksache.


----------



## schnollo1 (24. Juli 2009)

danke für die schnellen antworten,


----------



## noie95 (24. Juli 2009)

mal wieder ne größenfrage...

ein bekannter wollte von mir wissen was bei 1,81m der richtige rahmen ist. ich hab zwar auch ein sxc bin mir aber net so sicher. nen 18 oder 19? was denkt ihr?


----------



## maple leaf (24. Juli 2009)

noie95 schrieb:


> mal wieder ne größenfrage...
> 
> ein bekannter wollte von mir wissen was bei 1,81m der richtige rahmen ist. ich hab zwar auch ein sxc bin mir aber net so sicher. nen 18 oder 19? was denkt ihr?



18"


----------



## el Lingo (24. Juli 2009)

18"


----------



## gerbine1 (24. Juli 2009)

bin 182cm und fahre 19"   Is halt Geschmackssache


----------



## santo77 (24. Juli 2009)

nur zum vergleich
bin 184 und fahre 19, passt perfekt


----------



## maple leaf (24. Juli 2009)

Liegt halt am bevorzugten Einsatzgebiet...

AM -> FR -> Park eher ein tickchen kleiner (Bei ca. 180 = 18")
Tour - > AM eher ein Tickchen größer (Bei ca 180 = 19")


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noie95 (24. Juli 2009)

dann ist man bei der größe wohl gerade so an der grenze. das hab ich auch gedacht...

wie äußert sich denn der gößere rahmen in der sitzposition? sitz man aufrechter und "tiefer" im rahmen?


----------



## gerbine1 (24. Juli 2009)

Beim kleineren Rahmen könntest bergauf bei steilen Rampen mit Ellbogen und Knie zusammenstoßen. Ist mir aber auch beim 19" mit kurzem Vorbau passiert.  MAchs so wie mapleleaf schreibt. Ich hab meines für Endurotouren und fahr nie im Bikepark damit, daher 19"


----------



## kathoz (24. Juli 2009)

bin 1,80m und fahre 18 zoll bin auch schon 19zöller gefahren fühle mich persönlich aber auf nem 18er wohler.


----------



## neikless (24. Juli 2009)

ich finde bei 1,80 19" zu groß/lang auch für touren passt der 18"er bestens
wer mit den knien an die elbows kommt macht was falsch und sollte seine haltung
auf dem bike mal überdenken , knie rein ellbogen nach außen !!!


----------



## maple leaf (24. Juli 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ich finde bei 1,80 19" zu groß/lang auch für touren passt der 18"er bestens
> wer mit den knien an die elbows kommt macht was falsch und sollte seine haltung
> auf dem bike mal überdenken , knie rein ellbogen nach außen !!!



Was Du hier? Wie spät at BC?


----------



## neikless (24. Juli 2009)

es ist ca. 8 uhr morgens konnte nicht mehr schlafen alles tut weh ! 
meine hand sieht aus wie die pfote von winnie the puh , 
bin dann in den nächsten tagen wohl öfter hier  sorry für offtopic


----------



## noie95 (24. Juli 2009)

danke euch allen für die meinungen. denke, er muß beide einfach ne weile probefahren,,, ist schwierig bei der größe das richtige zu raten


----------



## gerbine1 (27. Juli 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> ich finde bei 1,80 19" zu groß/lang auch für touren passt der 18"er bestens
> wer mit den knien an die elbows kommt macht was falsch und sollte seine haltung
> auf dem bike mal überdenken , knie rein ellbogen nach außen !!!



 Wiesoo? Hast das so beim Stefan Hermann gelernt? 

Meine Haltung passt schon, habs nur etwas falsch und zuwenig genau beschrieben.


----------



## blumully (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

ich habe da noch mal eine Frage zu der gebrochenen Achse des Hinterbaus. Ich hab das SXC jetzt seit Anfang des Jahres in Gebrauch und mir ist die Achse dann auch gebrochen. Es ist allerdings das Modell 2007. 
Es ist mir aber noch nicht einmal direkt aufgefallen. Rein zufällig habe ich bemerkt, dass ich die Schraube mit der Hand drehen kann und dabei hatte ich sie auch schon in der Hand.
Lange Rede, schwacher Sinn - mein Händler hat eine neue bestellt und
1. gibts nix über Garantie, soll 20 Euro kosten
2. hätte Rocky wohl nix von einer verstärkten Achse gesagt
Gibt es jetzt eine verstärkte Version oder nicht?
Wenn ja, könnte jemand ein Foto zeigen?
Wenn nein, wird die auch nicht lange halten - was mache ich dann?

Danke an Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (28. Juli 2009)

Die geänderte Achse erkennst du daran, daß sie komplett durchgesteckt und mit einer Mutter gesichert wird. Die "alte" Version hatte statt der Mutter eine Schraube und ein Innengewinde in der Achse.

@gerbine: Zum Selbstprobieren interessiert mich die Verstellbarkeit halt zu wenig, sag ich ganz ehrlich. Dennoch schick wenn die Teile nun kein Spiel mehr haben, da kann man nur hoffen daß das auch so bleibt


----------



## Markus.02 (28. Juli 2009)

hallo, ich bin auch auf der suche nach einer verstärkten achse für die hinterradschwinge. meine ist zwar noch nicht gebrochen, aber ich würde mir gerne eine auf reserve kaufen, falls diese doch brechen sollte und ich ewig auf diese dann warten müsste. hab mich gerade bei MT Sports durchgeklickt, und bei Radsportkimmerle und keine verstärkte version gefunden, geschweige eine für 20,- ... kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
danke schonmal...
gruss markus


----------



## JoeDesperado (28. Juli 2009)

schau in mein fotoalbum, da ist die verstärkte achse zu sehen.


----------



## Markus.02 (28. Juli 2009)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> schau in mein fotoalbum, da ist die verstärkte achse zu sehen.



ah, ok. und wo bekomme ich es her? bzw. was kostet es?
merci für die schnelle antwort!


----------



## JoeDesperado (28. Juli 2009)

soweit ich mich erinnern kann hab ich die achse von MTsports, den preis weiß ich leider nichtmehr.


----------



## SvEn das ScHaF (28. Juli 2009)

hey leute bin von dem sxc rahmen begeistert 
suche ihn nun auch gebrauch für wenig geld XD

hoffe da kann einer helfen am besten mit dämpfer (is ja normal eig)

dann lg sven

oder vergleichbare rahmen die günstiger sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (28. Juli 2009)

Rahmengröße soll wie sein??? Ich habe da einen 19"...


----------



## SvEn das ScHaF (28. Juli 2009)

jo bin 184 also müsste der 19 perfekt sein willst du das ganze bike loswerden oder nur den rahmen ?


----------



## mr320 (28. Juli 2009)

Markus.02 schrieb:


> hallo, ich bin auch auf der suche nach einer verstärkten achse für die hinterradschwinge. meine ist zwar noch nicht gebrochen, aber ich würde mir gerne eine auf reserve kaufen, falls diese doch brechen sollte und ich ewig auf diese dann warten müsste. hab mich gerade bei MT Sports durchgeklickt, und bei Radsportkimmerle und keine verstärkte version gefunden, geschweige eine für 20,- ... kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
> danke schonmal...
> gruss markus



Hab meine Achse am 1.07.2009 von MTSports bekommen. 21,70 (Achse und Mutter) zuzüglich Versand.
Das Teil findest du auf der Website nicht. Einfach per Mail anschreiben.


----------



## blumully (28. Juli 2009)

JoeDesperado schrieb:


> schau in mein fotoalbum, da ist die verstärkte achse zu sehen.



Besten Dank.
Dann bin ich mal gespannt, was mir mein Händler für eine Achse in die Hand drückt. Hoffentlich gleich die richtige!


----------



## ABSsmoky (29. Juli 2009)

hallo ! 
ich will mein komplettes rocky mountain slayer sxc 70 in gun metal 18.5 zoll von 2008 verkaufen. sehr gut gepflegt und fast keine gebrauchsspuren. grade neu Ã¼berholt. mit rechnung und restgarantie. neupreis war 3999â¬. ist jetzt knapp ein jahr alt.
wird auch nach freischaltung im bikemarkt stehen. Angebote bitte per pm


----------



## Hamburger_Simon (30. Juli 2009)

Hey,
Habe mir heut ein Slayer sxc angeguckt, fand es sehr interessant habe nun jedoch ein paar Fragen.
Wie verträgt sich die Dämpferaufhängung mit schlechtem Wetter oder Steinen?Für mich sieht das irgendwie etwas dem fliegenden Dreck ausgesetzt aus.
Wer von euch fährt die 55 von Marzocchi und kann mir was zu der Gabel sagen, eventuell im Vergleich zur Stahl Lyric oder zur 36 von Fox (sind die beiden Gabel die ich in dem Segment schon in anderen Rädern getestet habe)?
Würde mich über hilfreiche Antworten sehr freuen.
Nächtliche Grüße aus Hamburg


----------



## el Lingo (31. Juli 2009)

Steine hat mein Roco noch nicht abgekriegt, dafür aber jede Menge Schlamm, sehr sehr viel. Sehe ich aber nicht als Problem, er wird dann auch entsprechend gewartet.
Zur 55 kann ich Dir eine Menge sagen, ich fahre die 55 TST Micro und kann diese Gabel in allen Bereichen nur loben. Entgegen der ganzen Fahrer, die Probleme mit ihren Gabeln haben oder hatten, gibt es bei mir keine Macken oder ähnliches. Sie lässt sich sehr gut auf das Gewicht abstimmen, über die PAR Kammer kann man zudem die Progression einstellen. Diese Einstell-Möglichkeit in Kombination mit dem ATA System läßt es zu, dass ich vorne und hinten 152mm einstelle und die Progression von Dämpfer und Gabel ebenfall gleich einstelle. Das ergibt ein super harmonisches Fahrwerk, wie ich es so noch nicht hatte. Die 55 ist nach kurzer Zeit enorm sensibel geworden, man hat schon das Gefühl, der Steuersatz wäre locker, so leicht spricht sie an. Ist zwar nicht so, wie meine alte Z150 war, aber auch nicht so weit davon entfernt. Das TST spielt seine Vorzüge auch aus. Durch die Micro-Einstellung kann ich es genau so abstimmen, wie ich es möchte, also beispielsweise entsprechend einer TST Stufe des Roco Dämpfer. So kann man das Fahrwerk komplett offen im DH-Modus nutzen und in der Ebene bzw. auf normalen Trails einfach mit dem TST fahren und ist so schneller unterwegs.
Ich habe übrigens die 2009er Technik.
Aus meiner Sicht ist die Gabel ein echtes Prachtstück!


----------



## Hamburger_Simon (31. Juli 2009)

Nun noch eine weitere Frage, würde den Rahmen entweder in 16,5" oder 18" nehmen, wie steht es da mit der Sattelstütze?
Will das Bike auch für längere Touren nehmen, auf den Bildern lässt sich so schwer einschätzen wie viel Platz da wirklich für die Stütze bleibt. Wie schätzt ihr die Verstellbarkeit ein oder kann mir jemand die tatsächliche Länge des Rohres verraten, auf der Seite von Rocky steht ja nichts.


----------



## ABSsmoky (31. Juli 2009)

Hattest du schon gepostet wie groß du bist ? wäre ganz hilfreich  für die Rahmenberatung.

Also an meinem Slayer SXC 70 ist die Fox Talas 2. Kann man schön in 3 Stufen einstellen (100 ,130,160mm). Egal was man vor hat man kann sich schön den Federweg einstellen. Ist schon praktisch


----------



## Hamburger_Simon (31. Juli 2009)

Mir geht es ja nicht um die richtige Größe sondern vor allem darum inwieweit man die Sattelstütze reinschieben kann, sieht zwar so aus als wenn der Bereich nicht sooo klein wäre aber mache mir eigentlich immer um was Sorgen und in dem Fall ist es eben der Platz für die Sattelstütze.
Naja gut nebenbei, bin 1,73m klein, bin am überlegen das 18" zu kaufen da es eben für mich ein Touren-Enduro werden soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ABSsmoky (31. Juli 2009)

ahsooo ok. du hast glück...rein zufällig steht hier noch ein 18er slayer rum. ich zieh mal eben das messband für dich...

22-23 cm kannste versenken ohne das die sattelstütze unten raus guckt und dir auf den dämper haut.


----------



## blumully (31. Juli 2009)

blumully schrieb:


> Besten Dank.
> Dann bin ich mal gespannt, was mir mein Händler für eine Achse in die Hand drückt. Hoffentlich gleich die richtige!



Achse ist gekommen, die richtige obendrein und das ganze für nur 14,88. Morgen wirds zusammengebaut und Sonntag gehts in Wald. Das Wochenende ist also gerettet. 

Danke an Euch - bis bald!


----------



## santo77 (2. August 2009)

kann mir bitte jemand die dämpferlänge bei einem sxc 2007 nennen. ich bin am überlegen einen fox dhx air 5.0 zu kaufen. hat damit jemand schon erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## blumully (2. August 2009)

santo77 schrieb:


> kann mir bitte jemand die dämpferlänge bei einem sxc 2007 nennen. ich bin am überlegen einen fox dhx air 5.0 zu kaufen. hat damit jemand schon erfahrungen gemacht?



Ich habe das Modell 2007 mit einem dhx air 4.0. Ich gehe gleich mal in die Garage und werde die Länge messen.
Mit dem Dämpfer bin ich sehr zufrieden. Dann wirst Du mit dem 5.0 ebenfalls zufrieden sein.


----------



## *iceman* (2. August 2009)

200x57 ist die Dämpferlänge.
Über den DHX Air 5.0 kann ich nix sagen. Mein 4.0 war aber zum abgewöhnen, seit ich auf Stahl unterwegs bin, bin ich 100% zufrieden!


----------



## santo77 (2. August 2009)

danke


----------



## Nofaith (2. August 2009)

Mein neues Spielzeug:





@ el Lingo

Gewicht bei 19 Zoll laut Hängewaage 3,2kg (Rahmen nackt, nur Dämpferbolzen, ohne Dämpfer, Sattelklemme, Flaschenhalter-Schrauben)


----------



## schnollo1 (3. August 2009)

servus.........folgender fall: 

mein erstes slayer, und ich hab keinen Schimmer wie ich die Züge, insbesondere den zum hinteren Schaltwerk montieren soll, evtl. habt ihr ein foto oder eine brauchbare beschreibung, 

danke für tips


----------



## *iceman* (3. August 2009)

Naja, halt einfach den Halterungen folgen.
Vom Schalthebel rechts mit Zughülle vorne rum bis unters Oberrohr, dann von Anschlag zu Anschlag den Zug offen laufen lassen, dann wieder mit Zughülle durch diese Öse am Sattelrohr bis zum Anschlag auf der Sattelstrebe, von dort offen bis zum nächsten Anschlag und dann wieder mit Zug ins Schaltwerk.
Für vorne halt genauso von der linken Seite vorne rum mit Hülle bis zum Anschlag unterm Unterrohr und von dort aus offen über so einen Umlenker unter dem Tretlager zum Umwerfer.

Kannst du mir folgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnollo1 (3. August 2009)

danke für die schnelle antwort...... habs gecheckt..........gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (4. August 2009)

Hamburger_Simon schrieb:


> Mir geht es ja nicht um die richtige Größe sondern vor allem darum inwieweit man die Sattelstütze reinschieben kann, sieht zwar so aus als wenn der Bereich nicht sooo klein wäre aber mache mir eigentlich immer um was Sorgen und in dem Fall ist es eben der Platz für die Sattelstütze.
> Naja gut nebenbei, bin 1,73m klein, bin am überlegen das 18" zu kaufen da es eben für mich ein Touren-Enduro werden soll.



Liegt am Dämpfer, dhx lässt weniger Verstellbereich zu (PiggyPack!)


----------



## schnollo1 (4. August 2009)

Umwerferproblem

Hallo, hab einen FD-M771 Top Pull.....und fürchte der passt nicht auf den Slayer SXC 70......

könnte mir bitte jemand einen Umwerfer-Hinweis geben ?......würde der Umwerfer als Down-Pull gehen ? oder gibt es eine konkrete Empfehlung....

danke für Tips


----------



## *iceman* (4. August 2009)

Such mal im Thread, da steht schon einiges dazu. Weiß es grad nimmer auswendig...


----------



## santo77 (4. August 2009)

schnollo1 schrieb:


> Umwerferproblem
> 
> Hallo, hab einen FD-M771 Top Pull.....und fürchte der passt nicht auf den Slayer SXC 70......
> 
> ...




auf seite 122 steht alles über dieses problem, ich habe das gleiche und dank dem schnellen tip von retrorocky66 eine flachkopfschraube verwendet. das ist dann halt eine spielerei mit hin- und herdrehen
bis es halbwegs klappt. vielleicht liegt es auch an meinen bescheidenen
schrauberfähigkeiten, denn 100% funktioniert es nicht.
jetzt bin ich am überlegen, den slx-umwerfer der ab werk montiert wird
(bei allen modellen) zu kaufen.
weiss vielleicht jemand die genaue bezeichnung?


----------



## schnollo1 (4. August 2009)

hmm......ok.....danke.........leider hab ich vorhin den XTR Umwerfer Top Swing FD-M 970 ge-ordert.......und der scheint ja mal gar nicht zu passen......ätz.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerKassierer (5. August 2009)

@santo77, schnollo1:
Mit dem SLX Umwerfer macht Ihr sicher nichts verkehrt, der aktuelle Top-Swing XT2009-Umwerfer M770 funktioniert aber auch tadellos. Ihr müsst halt nur (wie von RockyRider beschrieben) die abgerundeten Schrauben von der Bremsscheibe benutzten. Bei mir musste ich zusätzlich den Schraubenkopf ein bisschen abfeilen (siehe Bilder). 
Ist zwar alles knapp vom Platz her und beim Festschrauben der Zugklemmung durch das Loch im Hinterbau etwas fummelig, dafür funktioniert der XT-Umwerfer dann aber auch top. 
Gruß Bernd


----------



## el Lingo (5. August 2009)

Wenn die Trails in BC so hart sind, dann kann ich mein SXC hier ruhig weiter richtig hernehmen! Hier ein Bild aus der letzten Woche, kurz mal vom Torfhaus zum Brocken rüber mit meiner Freundin.


----------



## neikless (5. August 2009)

ja so kannst du dich im Mutterland sehen lassen ...
 bin immer wieder gestoked wieviel potenzial im 
slayer steckt was viel zu selten ausgenutzt wird , der aufbau passt !


----------



## RockyRider66 (5. August 2009)

A
Hier mal eins von meinem AX, das Slayer kann alles...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/430602

(und wie macht man das Bild hier sichtbar????)


----------



## el Lingo (5. August 2009)

so:


----------



## RockyRider66 (6. August 2009)

So?
Hast du es einfach ausgemalt?
Danke


----------



## el Lingo (6. August 2009)

Im Special Edition Bikes Fred hat es Neikless gerade erklärt, schau einfach mal bei dem Flow Zero Rahmen, da findest Du die Erklärung.


----------



## DerKassierer (6. August 2009)

Hallo, Freunde des kanadischen Ahorns. Ich wollte mich doch rasch in eurem Club anmelden. Es ist mittlerweile vollbracht, mein neues SXC ist fertig. 

Vorbei sind die Wochen des Zweifels, welche Farbe, welche Größe, welche Gabel, gekröpfte Sattelstütze oder lieber gerade, sind weiße Naben kitschig oder nicht usw Jetzt ist alles zusammengebaut und es gefällt mir noch besser als erwartet!

Die ersten Runden sind auch schon gedreht, der erste Eindruck: Super Geometrie, klettert mit ner 160er Gabel wunderbar, ist handlich agil, aber auch geradeaus stabil. Der Hinterbau ist sehr sensibel, aber eben auch speziell. Durch den mittleren Federweg rauschen ist mir jetzt auch ein Begriff 

Im Moment versuche ich mich mit verschiedenen Setups. Der DHX Air 5.0 bietet zusammen mit der Verkleinerung des Luftkammervolumens schon ne Menge Einstellmöglichkeiten, der DHX Coil 5.0 verhält sich dazu auch wieder deutlich anders. Der Kampf zwischen Luft und Feder ist noch nicht entschieden und ein paar andere Dinge sind auch noch anzupassen (falscher Lenker etc). 

Nur die VAN ist noch zu hakelig, da hatte ich mir mehr erhofft. Als ich am Sonntag eine nagelneue Vanilla ausprobieren konnte, sind mir fast die Tränen gekommen, so smooth war die. Ich gebe meiner VAN noch 100km, das Motoröl für den Schmierölwechsel steht schon bereit. Aber das ist kein Klagen, bislang hat jede Ausfahrt und auch das Basteln zwischendurch sehr viel Spaß gemacht.

So long
Bernd


----------



## el Lingo (6. August 2009)

Glückwunsch zum Bike, nimm es ordentlich her! Aber Motoröl in der Gabel macht für mein Verständnis keinen Sinn, da es doch sehr zäh und "schwer" ist.


----------



## DerKassierer (6. August 2009)

Das Motoröl ist natürlich nicht für die Dämpfer-Kartusche, sondern nur für die Schmierung der Laufbuchsen gedacht. Es gibt hier im Thread und im VAN-Thread verschiedene Hinweise, dass die Schmierung mit Motoröl wohl deutlich besser wäre (10wt Dämpferöl bei Fox ist, glaube ich, schon ganz schön zäh). Zum Anderen soll wohl die Haftung des Motoröls an den Holmen besser sein. 
Wie dem auch sei, ein Versuch schadet nicht, aber ich werde noch etwas abwarten, damit sich die Gabel noch etwas "einschleifen" kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (6. August 2009)

Wie dickflüssig das Schmieröl ist, spielt weniger eine Rolle.
Wichtiger ist die Tatsache, dass Motoröl zur Schmierung ist, Hydrauliköl nur in zweiter Linie.
Man spürt den Unterschied!

Viel Tuner verwenden Motoröl zur Schmierung.

Downhiller verwenden zum Teil dickflüssiges Getreibeöl.
Das Bike steht vor dem Rennen lange auf dem Kopf damit das Öl an den oberen Ringen ist.
Während dem Rennen soll es dann nur langsam nach unten laufen und dabei schmieren.

Ich verwende nur noch Motoröl zur Schmierung (5er oder10er) und habe beste Erfahrungen gemacht, vor allem im Winter wenn es kalt und nass ist.

Allerdings muss man auch eine Fox einfahren, also ordenlich ran nehmen.
Erfahrungsgemäß sollte sie nach 300km sauber laufen.


----------



## Nofaith (8. August 2009)

Leider ist meine Gabel noch nicht da, deshalb muss ich mich ein wenig im Netz ablenken bis ich mein Bike fahren kann. Hab dabei ein kleines Video mit dem Slayer in der Hauptrolle gefunden:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnINSSgyix4"]YouTube - Rocky Mountain Slayer sxc 70[/ame]


----------



## el Lingo (8. August 2009)

Meins musste heute härter einstecken, ich war im racepark schulenberg und habe heftig die wurzeltrails gerockt. einer muss den DHlern ja zeigen, dass es auch mit weniger geht...


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. August 2009)

sxc kann das...............


----------



## el Lingo (10. August 2009)

Das habe ich gemerkt...


----------



## Human 2.0 (10. August 2009)

So nach langem hin und her... wechsle ich nun doch in Slayers SXC Lager 

hier mein neues Baby:


----------



## RockyRider66 (10. August 2009)

wow, super!
Na dann mal ran.............


----------



## Human 2.0 (11. August 2009)

hier Aufgebaut:  








Gewicht ist trotz dem Panzer LRS 15,3 KG
werde noch paar Sachen ändern... aber vorerst bin ich absolut happy mit dem Rahmen, gleich mal ne Tour fahren !freu!


----------



## neikless (11. August 2009)

sehr schon geworden ! bis auf den Vorbau,
hätte da noch was zierlicheres bei interesse PN !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (11. August 2009)

mach mal ein foto oben in den hinterbau.
würde gerne mal sehen wieviel platz zwischen sitzstreben und reifen ist.
viel spaß bei der Tour!


----------



## Nofaith (11. August 2009)

So, Gabel ist da, erste Ausfahrt war kurz aber gut!





Gleich noch 'ne Frage an die Slayer-Experten, hab ein wenig Spiel in der Aufhängung, weiss aber nicht genau wo es herkommt. Vermutung geht Richtung Gelenk Kettenstrebe=>Carbonstrebe oder Carbonstrebe=>Umlenkung. Schrauben sind alle fest, hab ich mit Drehmoment geprüft. Dämpferaufhängung ist's defenitiv nicht! 

Jemand schon mal ein ähnliche Problem gehabt?


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. August 2009)

Spiel in welche Richtung?
Dämpferbuchsen noch OK?


----------



## neikless (12. August 2009)

bei mir war das damals die Verschraubung an Kettenstrebe (alu) zu Sitzstrebe (carbon)
an der Antriebsseite HR


----------



## Nofaith (12. August 2009)

@ RockyRider66

Der Rahmen ist neu, gerade mal 30km gelaufen, Buchsen sind's nicht, Spiel ist vertikaler Richtung. Drückt man das Hinterrad mit der Hand auf den Boden und zieht am Oberrohr nach oben ist etwas Spiel vorhanden. Aufgefallen ist es mir, als ich das Bike auf den Boden gestellt hab und es das "typische" Geräusch eines Hinterbaus mit Spiel von sich gab.

@ Neikless

Danke, werd ich gleich mal prüfen!

EDIT: Ist tatsächlich das Gelenk Kettenstrebe=>Carbonstrebe auf der linken Seite :-(


----------



## schnollo1 (12. August 2009)

Steuersatzfrage SXC 70

Hallo, muss leider fragen, welcher Steuersatz sich für den Rahmen eignet,  da ich gerade versuche einen aussenliegenden FSA Orbit MX 1  1/8" Steuersatz reinzuhauen......und bedenken habe.......muss ich einen integrierten Steuersatz kaufen ?

Danke für Tips.gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerKassierer (12. August 2009)

Du musst einen Standard 1-1/8" Steuersatz nehmen. Der integrierte passt nicht!
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## DerKassierer (12. August 2009)

@Nofaith: Bei mir war es die Dämpferaufnahme. Ich dachte auch, ich hätte die richtig angezogen, aber man muss die Schrauben schon ziemlich fest ziehen (11,3Nm), sonst bewegt sich der Schraubbolzen in der Distanzbuchse, bzw. selbige bewegt sich gegen den Rahmen. 
Zwischen Rahmen und Distanzbuchsen darf deshalb auch kein Fett verwendet werden, sonst dreht sich die Distanzbuchse wie gesagt gegen den Rahmen und nicht gegen den Dämpfer!
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Nofaith (12. August 2009)

@schnollo1

Der Orbit MX passt, fahr ihn selbst im SXC

@DerKassierer

Es ist defenitiv der Kettenstrebe, genauer die Buchse die im Gleitlager "sitzt", der Durchmesser ist zu klein, lässt sich von Hand rauf und runter bewegen.


----------



## schnollo1 (12. August 2009)

Umwerferzug frage: 

Hallo, muss man den Umwerferzug an der Unterseite das gesamte Stück blank liegen lassen, und nur durch die Führung unterhalb des BB ziehen ?

danke für Tips.....


----------



## *iceman* (12. August 2009)

Einfache und kurze Antwort: Ja.


----------



## Tommyman (13. August 2009)

Hi,

bin leider gezwungen mein tolles Rocky Slayer SXC 30 wegen zeitmangels zu verkaufen.

Hier der Link: http://cgi.ebay.de/Rocky-Mountain-S...äder?hash=item1e57e81d69&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Schaut einfach rein! Es lohnt sich.


----------



## van_nilles (14. August 2009)

2-fach vs. 3-fach KeFü
ich will mir eine kefü an mein slayer bauen, weiß aber nicht ob 2- oder 3-fach.
gibt es (in der funktion) vor-/nachteile einer 2-fach kefü?
hab schon des öftern gelesen, dass die 3-fach nicht so zuverlässig funktionieren, stimmt das?

gruß van_nilles


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. August 2009)

van_nilles schrieb:


> 2-fach vs. 3-fach KeFü
> ich will mir eine kefü an mein slayer bauen, weiß aber nicht ob 2- oder 3-fach.
> gibt es (in der funktion) vor-/nachteile einer 2-fach kefü?
> hab schon des öftern gelesen, dass die 3-fach nicht so zuverlässig funktionieren, stimmt das?
> ...



Habe die Dreis jetzt montiert.
Bisher klappt sie.
Komende Woche werde ich Sie am Gardasee testen können.
Bericht folgt.

Eins ist jedoch jetzt schon sicher:
1. Die Kette kann nicht mehr über das kleine Blatt runter fliegen
2. Vom großen Blatt kann die Kette auch nicht mehr runter.
3. Etwas nachfeilen muss man die Führung, sonst kommt sie an die Schwinge
4. Die unteren Zähne (je nach dem, welches Bein man bergab am liebsten hinten stehen hat) nicht mehr so von der Kette abgeschlagen

Zweifachführung habe ich nie probiert.


----------



## schnollo1 (15. August 2009)

Leitungslänge Hinterrad Problem:

Hallo, hab eine Avid Elixir mit 1450mm LL am Hinterrad, und bei der Montage fällt auf das es ziemlich knapp wird.......vor allem wenn ich nach rechts lenke dann hüpft die Leitung aus den Haltern und die Plastik-Clips werden abgesprengt.....

was ist die minimale LL beim Slayer ? evtl. hat wieder jemand Tips.....

gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. August 2009)

Fahre die Magura Louise von 2007 und habe die Leitung so gelassen wie sie geliefert wird.
Wieveil das ist, kann ich jetzt nur schwer nachmessen, google mal.
bei 75er Vorbau, ein Spacer und 700mm Lenker hat das gerade so hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnollo1 (15. August 2009)

hab kabelbinder statt dieser clipse genommen........jetzt hälts


----------



## Spawn 120 (20. August 2009)

hi leute
hab da mal ne frage, 
hab heute meinen steuersatz bekommen (CHRIS KING)
hab den mal ans steuerrohr gehalten der ansatz passt aber von hand kann man ihn nicht reindrücken.Ist das normal? oder muß ich die farbe aus dem steuerrohr rauskratzen? 
 wird der steuersatz eingepresst mittels werkzeug? kann ich die farbe dann im steuerrohr so lassen,oder macht das was bei der montage/einpressen was aus.  
danke


----------



## Mr.Freeride (20. August 2009)

jup, muss eingepresst werden. Am besten zu einem Bikeshop mit Rahmen und Steuersatz. Lack kann an sich drin bleiben. Wenn man keine Erfahrung hat, bloss nicht selber versuchen einzupressen mit irgendwelchen Hilfsmitteln.


----------



## neikless (20. August 2009)

... ist keine hexerei aber wie bei alleim , wenn kein plan und kein passendes tool
finger weg  schraubstock mit schutzbacken und 4 hände mit gefühl und popometer 
reichen allerdings durchaus aus ...


----------



## el Lingo (20. August 2009)

Sehe ich genau so, geht auch im Keller! Ich staune grad wegen der Frage mit der Farbe, Dein erstes Bike?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (20. August 2009)

wenn dus "professionell" machen möchtest, dann kratz die Farbe auch raus bzw. mit einem feinen Schleifband rausschleifen... is aber eigentlich nur nötig wenn der Steursatz sehr schwer und schreg troz passenden Werkzeug rein geht. Vorallem Fett drann !!!


----------



## Radical_53 (20. August 2009)

Was ist "schreg"? Mit passendem Werkzeug ist das Einpressen an sich kein Problem. Ohne finde ich bei der Kombination King und Rocky aber wie ein Filetsteak "auf die Hand" zu bestellen und dick Ketchup drauf zu knallen... es paßt nicht.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (20. August 2009)

so wars bei meinem Flatline, dass der untere Teil gerade reinging ohne größere Probleme aber der obere schreg rein leif da eine Seite mit Lack versehen war. Nach ein Paar nachbesserungen mit feinem Schleifpapier gings viel besser! Is aber bist jetzt auch einer der ersten Rahmen gewesen wo ich das hatte.


----------



## peterbe (21. August 2009)

Die billigste Lösung des Selberbaus einer Lagerpresse:

1. Gewindestange 40 cm Baumarkt samt 3 Muttern und 2 Unterlegscheiben,
2. Zwei kleine Bretter 10x10 cm mit Bohrung Durchmesser Gewindestange 
3. Auf der Gewindestange eine Unterlegscheibe mit 2 Muttern fixieren.
4. Lager leicht einsetzen, am besten mit viel Fett, vorher leicht den Lack entfernen
5. Gewindestange einsetzen, oberes Brett drauf (Holz ist besser und feinfühliger als Alu-Backen im Schraubstock)
6. Oben Mutter drauf und das Lager durch drehen der Mutter einpressen.

Durch die Holzbretter kann man die Lager sehr fest einpressen, ohne Gefahr zu laufen, die empfindlichen Lagerschalen zu verbiegen oder verkantet einzubauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slayerrider (21. August 2009)

Hunter-dirt schrieb:


> wenn dus "professionell" machen möchtest, ....



Dann frässt man vorher mit einem spezial Tool alles sauber plan. Check mal Soulbrouthers Album, ich glaube da gibt es Pics.


----------



## Der Toni (22. August 2009)

Ich habe jetzt am SXC meiner Dame eine 2fach Kurbel(SLX) eingebaut.
Da dafür der Umwerfer (XT)tiefer gesetzt werden muss, setzt die Schelle des Umwerfers beim Einfedern auf der Schwinge auf. Habe mir schon überlegt, die Schelle an der Stelle mit einer Feile zu bearbeiten.
Hat jemand eine bessere Lösung?


----------



## Hunter-dirt (22. August 2009)

...das Einpresswerkzeug von Park Tool kostet gleich wieder 200-400 â¬ eine billigere Alternative ist das von Cyclus.


----------



## mohrstefan (23. August 2009)

Hallo Leute
Suche einen, SXC Slayer, Hinterbau KOMPLETT!!!!
Gerne mit Stahlfederdämpfer.
Hauptrahmen , hab ich.


----------



## el Lingo (31. August 2009)

Ich konnte nicht widerstehen:



Jetzt für meine Freundin auf dem Weg zu mir


----------



## LukiSkywalker (31. August 2009)

Hi
Eine Frage, das Slayer hat  ein 11/8 zoll gabelschaftrohr durchmesser oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (31. August 2009)

Ja, hat es


----------



## Hunter-dirt (31. August 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ich konnte nicht widerstehen:
> 
> 
> 
> Jetzt für meine Freundin auf dem Weg zu mir



geil


----------



## santo77 (31. August 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ich konnte nicht widerstehen:
> 
> 
> 
> Jetzt für meine Freundin auf dem Weg zu mir



supa fesch


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. September 2009)

Hi an alle SXCler,

nach langen Versuchen und Testfahrten habe ich endlich eine passende Abstimmung des DHX 5 Air gefunden.
Für alle die Interesse an einem Luftdämpfer haben die fast wie ein Coil funktioniert, hier einige Tipps:

1. Luftkammer warten und mit FOX- Fluid zusammen bauen (oft ist nur Fett drin, vor allem nach Service bei Toxo)
2. Ventil aus PiggyPack schrauben und auch etwa 5ml FOX- Fluid rein. (der Trennkolben läuft teilweise so schwer, dass er beim Einfedern quitscht)
3. Druck im PiggyPack auf minimum 125psi pumpen, nicht mehr
4. Kammervolumen im PiggyPack so groß wie möglich
5. Sag einstellen
6. Volumen der Hauptluftkammer verkleinern, bis der Dämpfer nicht mehr durchsackt,ggf. das Kammervolumen im PiggyPack etwas verringern.

Mein Dämpfer funzt so hervorragend.
Dabei habe ich die Luftkammer mit 2 Streifen  Kunststoff (je 1mm stark)ausgelegt
Aus dem inneren Streifen habe ich 1.000m³ (also 10 x 100mm) rausgeschnitten.

Ich nutze jetzt fast exakt den gleichen Federweg wie bei der Gabel (36er VAN, mittlere Feder, Druckstufen 2 Klicks zu).
Am Dämpfer bleiben auf gewöhnlichen Fahrten nach etwa 3mm Restfederweg übrig, als Reserve.

Das wichtigste bei der ganzen Abstimmung war mir, dass der Hinterbau nicht weg sackt.
Vor allem in Anliegern hat man sonst keinen Druck auf dem Hinterrad, nimmt so nur wenig Schwung mit aus der Kurve.

Außerdem hat sich der Hinterbau sonst tief weggefedert und kam bei schnellen Schlägen kaum nach.

Also, viel Spaß beim biken!


----------



## LB Stefan (1. September 2009)

Mhm verkaufe nun doch mein leider etwas zu kleines Slayer SXC 70

Sehr guter Zustand.

Schaut doch mal rein
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190331893514&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## el Lingo (1. September 2009)

Ich habe heute mal eher Schluss gemacht und bin noch auf eine Runde in den Harz gefahren. Der Eckerlochstieg war mal wieder dran, also 8km Singletrail bergab. Hatte die Federung nochmal neu abgestimmt bzw. angepasst, die Zugstufe von Bikepark auf Tour gestellt und ich war völlig begeistert. Das Bike geht so gut ab, liegt satt, ist beweglich, einfach herrlich!!!


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. September 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal eher Schluss gemacht und bin noch auf eine Runde in den Harz gefahren. Der Eckerlochstieg war mal wieder dran, also 8km Singletrail bergab. Hatte die Federung nochmal neu abgestimmt bzw. angepasst, die Zugstufe von Bikepark auf Tour gestellt und ich war völlig begeistert. Das Bike geht so gut ab, liegt satt, ist beweglich, einfach herrlich!!!


----------



## laertes (4. September 2009)

Moin,

wollt mal kurz hallo sagen... ich bin der neue und komm jetzt öffters vorbei.

Hab mir die Tage n Slayer gekauft und freu mich schon wie n Schneekönig darauf das Teil am WE durch den T(D)reck zu jagen...  

Nachdem ich die letzten 50 Seiten gelesen hab, hab ich mal die Fox 4.0 auf 200 psi aufgepumpt (102 kg inkl. Equipment) und bin mal gespannt wie Sie sich verhällt. Ggf. muss ich den Dämpfer mal auseinander bauen und mit Harribo "tunen"... 

Ansonsten freue ich mich über jeden Tip (egal wie banal er für andere klingt) denn das Rocky ist mein erstes Fully und ich weiss dass ich nichts weiss 

Gruss
Laertes


----------



## MrFaker (4. September 2009)

dann viel spass bei uns rocky ridern 

lg chris


----------



## Mr.Freeride (4. September 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Ich konnte nicht widerstehen:
> 
> 
> 
> Jetzt für meine Freundin auf dem Weg zu mir



ha haa wie geil! Hat ihr die kleine Probefahrt gefallen ja?
Ich muss dich ech noch mal wegen schönen Touren im Harz ausquetschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukiSkywalker (8. September 2009)

Hi ich hab jetzt auch ein Slayer sxc
 
und bei mir gilt das gleiche wie bei Laertes das Slayer ist mein erstes Fully


----------



## el Lingo (8. September 2009)

Sie wußte gar nichts davon, ich habe es einfach so als Überraschung gemacht. Aber im Moment sieht es so aus, als würde das nichts und der Verkäufer ist ein Abzocker. Bezahlung über Moneygram an einen dritten...
Naja, noch habe ich kein Geld an ih überwiesen, warte noch darauf, dass wir eine vernünftige Lösung finden. Ansonsten muss ich wieder neu auf die Suche gehen. Wegen der Singletrails können wir gerne mal sprechen!


----------



## peterbe (9. September 2009)

Ich will mein SXC 70 weiß  in 20,5'' gegen ein Altitude eintauschen, deshalb ist der Rahmen samt DH 4.0 und Fox 36 abzugeben. Bei Interesse PN


----------



## laertes (9. September 2009)

So, am WE hab ich mal die ersten 100 km runtergerissen...

Das durchsacken (hinten) kommt mir auch sehr stark vor... ausserdem hab ich n wippen beim treten (nein, kein wiegetritt), ich glaub da muss ich ganz dringend ne Büchse Harribo auftreiben... oder lieber ne CD Spindel... egal.. da muss was gemacht werden..

als zweites fällt mir die eingeschränkte Nutzbarkeit der Gänge auf.
ok, wenn ich vorne den ersten drinnen hab (kleinster), dass ich dann hinten nicht alle 9 ausnutzen kann ist ok... aber dass er beim 4ten anfängt zu maulen, find ich komisch... (schleifendes Geräusch vorne beim Umwerfer)

gleiches bei vorne 2 hinten eins oder neun... nur wenn ich vorne den dritten drin hab verhält er sich OK.. (da geh ich hinten auch nicht auf die 3 kleinsten...)

Ist das normal? muss das nur eingestellt werden???

bis bald

Gruss
Laertes


----------



## el Lingo (9. September 2009)

Also die Probleme mit den Gängen habe ich nicht, liegt vielleicht am Umwerfer. Ich habe einen uralten Shimano LX, der passt wunderbar und lag noch rum. Vielleicht probiere ich aus Neugier auch mal aus, meinen Roco mit einer kleineren Luftkammer zu fahren.

Meins hing heute mal wieder an der Waage, 15,05kg und es fehlt noch das passende VR, da warte ich noch auf Adapter. Dann sollte ich bei etwa 14,8kg sein. Gefällt mir!


----------



## santo77 (10. September 2009)

laertes schrieb:


> So, am WE hab ich mal die ersten 100 km runtergerissen...
> 
> Das durchsacken (hinten) kommt mir auch sehr stark vor... ausserdem hab ich n wippen beim treten (nein, kein wiegetritt), ich glaub da muss ich ganz dringend ne Büchse Harribo auftreiben... oder lieber ne CD Spindel... egal.. da muss was gemacht werden..
> 
> ...



welchen umwerfer hast du?


----------



## laertes (11. September 2009)

santo77 schrieb:


> welchen umwerfer hast du?


den originalen.  müsste ein Shimano SLX sein...

Gruss
Laertes


----------



## Nofaith (11. September 2009)

@ laertes

Ich hab auch das 2009er SXC 70, den SLX-Umwerfer kannst Du vergessen, der passt nicht, auch wenn bei BA was anderes auf der Website steht. Egal wie Du ihn einstellst, entweder kommt die Klemmschraube an die Kettenstrebe oder das Schaltverhalten ist beschissen. Schmeiss das Teil runter!

Ich hab mir 'nen F-DM952 besorgt, funzt super.


----------



## laertes (11. September 2009)

Nofaith schrieb:


> @ laertes
> 
> Ich hab auch das 2009er SXC 70, den SLX-Umwerfer kannst Du vergessen, der passt nicht, auch wenn bei BA was anderes auf der Website steht. Egal wie Du ihn einstellst, entweder kommt die Klemmschraube an die Kettenstrebe oder das Schaltverhalten ist beschissen. Schmeiss das Teil runter!
> 
> Ich hab mir 'nen F-DM952 besorgt, funzt super.


Also nur damit ich Dich richtig verstehe:

Der Shimano SLX  31.8mm den RM original auf das Bike drauf pflantscht, funktioniert an dem Bike nicht????

WTF???

Und ich dachte mir, ich kauf mir n Rocky, damit mir so n scheiß erspart bleibt.. 

Ich werd mich mal mit meinem Verkäufer auseinandersetzen..., der soll das Problem lösen...

Danke für die Info

Gruss
Laertes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (12. September 2009)

@laertes

Das ist ein altbekanntes Problem beim SXC, steht auch hier im Thread irgendwo. Durch den Dual-Pull-Aufbau der Umwerfer ist's recht eng beim SXC und wenn ich den Umwerfer auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt gefahren bin kam die Klemmschraube beim vollen Einfedern an die Strebe(trotz Verwendung einer Bremsscheiben-Schraube). Das kann man verhindern in dem man die Umwerfer schräg zu den KB stellt, aber dann schaltet es sich besch.......

Die älteren Shimano-Umwerfer waren immer für eine Zug-Richtung ausgelegt, für's SXC brauchst Du einen Top Swing Down Pull mit 31.8mm Klemmschelle, gibt's in diversen I-Net-Shops zu kaufen.

CU


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. September 2009)

ab 2008er Modellen ist die Schwinge im Bereich des Umwerfers etwas anders ausgebildet.
Dort hat man Platz für verschiedene Umwerfer.

Sollte es ein Modell vorher sein, muss man den Umwerfer einfach etwas drehen.
Auf dem Ständer hängend ist das schwer.
Wenn das Hinterrad ausgefedert ist, läuft die Kette weit unten im Umwerfer und schleift. (so sollte es sein!)
Sitzt man auf dem Bike, ist die Kette frei.

Also, Umwefer drehen, der SLX passt und funktioniert.


----------



## Nofaith (12. September 2009)

Sorry, muss Dir widersprechen, er passt nicht. Hab ein 2009er SXC 70, das Ding tackert bei vollem Hub an der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. September 2009)

wie hoch hast du ihn denn sitzen?
kannst ihn nicht etwas hochschieben?


----------



## Nofaith (12. September 2009)

Hab alles probiert & ihn dann rausgeworfen. Fahr jetzt den F-DM952. Ganz nebenbei 50gr. gespart


----------



## peterbe (12. September 2009)

SXC-Rahmen weiß 20,5'' im Bikemarkt
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/209724


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radical_53 (12. September 2009)

Das hier ist übrigens NICHT der Bike-Markt. Diese ständigen Verkaufs-Links nerven wirklich gewaltig.


----------



## van_nilles (14. September 2009)

mein sxc knackt beim fahren immer mehr. ich wollte jetzt mal den hinterbau zerlegen und die lager putzen, fetten etc.
immer wieder die diskussion: kupferpaste ja oder nein?
hat sonst noch jemand einen guten tipp?


----------



## RockyRider66 (14. September 2009)

auf jeden fall kupferpaste dazwischen!
welcher hersteller is wurscht


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (15. September 2009)

definitiv keine Kupferpaste dazwischen!
Kupferpaste an sich ist kein Schmiermittel sondern eher eine Montagemittel.
Wahrscheinlich wäre der Lagerverschleiß zu hoch, wenn man bei den Gleitlagern Kupferpaste hernimmt.

Ich selbst würde bei nem knackendem Rad am Innenlager anfangen, zu 99% knackts bei mir immer dort, wenn ich mal wieder unsauber gearbeitet habe... Innenlager rausschrauben, alle Gewindegänge säubern und gut gefettet alles wieder zusammenbauen, dasselbe mal mit den Pedalgewinden machen und dann gucken, obs immernoch knackt...


----------



## van_nilles (15. September 2009)

innenlager zerleg ich dann bei der gelegenheit auf jeden fall auch.
und wie schaut es z.b. mit sowas aus:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=15410&type=search


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. September 2009)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> definitiv keine Kupferpaste dazwischen!
> Kupferpaste an sich ist kein Schmiermittel sondern eher eine Montagemittel.
> Wahrscheinlich wäre der Lagerverschleiß zu hoch, wenn man bei den Gleitlagern Kupferpaste hernimmt.
> ...



Die Kupferpaste soll ja nicht in das Lager, logo.

Die gehört auf die Kontaktflächen der Lager, Achsen, Distanzringe und Rahmen.
Einige Hersteller empfehlen das auch ausdrücklich auf deren Homepage.


----------



## Nachor (15. September 2009)

Hallo alle SXC Fans, ich schreibe einfach mal hier rein um mir Rat abzuholen. Bin heute in Kassel an nem Händlerschaufenster vorbei geschlendert und da hing auch ein neues SXC50 drin für knappe 1700 Euro ?!? So weit ich das erblicken konnte Avid Juicy 5, Marzochi Bomber AM ???, Fox Dämpfer RP 23 ?, Mavic LRS Crossride ? SRAM X7/X9 Mischung. Nach ein bischen googlen scheint das das Model 2007 zu sein. OK gefallen hat mir das Rad, KAufen oder nicht ist die Frage ???  danke


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. September 2009)

Nachor schrieb:


> Hallo alle SXC Fans, ich schreibe einfach mal hier rein um mir Rat abzuholen. Bin heute in Kassel an nem Händlerschaufenster vorbei geschlendert und da hing auch ein neues SXC50 drin für knappe 1700 Euro ?!? So weit ich das erblicken konnte Avid Juicy 5, Marzochi Bomber AM ???, Fox Dämpfer RP 23 ?, Mavic LRS Crossride ? SRAM X7/X9 Mischung. Nach ein bischen googlen scheint das das Model 2007 zu sein. OK gefallen hat mir das Rad, KAufen oder nicht ist die Frage ???  danke



Das Slayer ist dieses Jahr günstiger geworden.
Vielleicht jemand noch die Preise, auf der Homepage von www.bikeaction.de sind schon die 2010er Modelle, ohne SXC 30.
Auf jeden Fall ist es ein schickes Bike das sich prima fährt!


----------



## RattleHead (16. September 2009)

@nachor: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=32982

Deine 50 ist besser specd


----------



## Nachor (16. September 2009)

OK der link geht auf ein SXC 30.. Aber nochmals kaufen oder nicht ? Da anscheinend ein älteres Model! Ist Gabel etc OK

Zusatz:
ich bin das Teill heute mal probegefahren. Insoweit sehr angenehm, Geometrie passt mir ganz gut . Hatte zwar keinen Trail zur Verfügung aber hat mir schon gefallen. Nur die Juicy 5 , hmm ich weiss nicht. da noch nicht eingebremst wird das doch noch besser oder ?  Kann man da was falsch machen für 1750 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santo77 (16. September 2009)

Nachor schrieb:


> OK der link geht auf ein SXC 30.. Aber nochmals kaufen oder nicht ? Da anscheinend ein älteres Model! Ist Gabel etc OK
> 
> Zusatz:
> ich bin das Teill heute mal probegefahren. Insoweit sehr angenehm, Geometrie passt mir ganz gut . Hatte zwar keinen Trail zur Verfügung aber hat mir schon gefallen. Nur die Juicy 5 , hmm ich weiss nicht. da noch nicht eingebremst wird das doch noch besser oder ?  Kann man da was falsch machen für 1750 ?




nein, da kannst du nichts falsch machen. sollte dich dann doch etwas stören, dann in der bucht das neue teil kaufen, bis auf die gabel hält sich das alles im preislichen rahmen. viel spaß mit einem der besten enduros auf dem markt.


----------



## Lemmi26 (18. September 2009)

santo77 schrieb:


> bis auf die gabel hält sich das alles im preislichen rahmen.



was ist denn an der gabel verkehrt?


----------



## santo77 (18. September 2009)

Lemmi26 schrieb:


> was ist denn an der gabel verkehrt?



nichts, obwohl ich meine gegen eine lyrik u-turn getauscht habe.
ich meinte nur, man kann jedes teil am bike leicht und auch kostengünstig (durch ebay oder div. internet-bikeshops) austauschen. 
nur bei der gabel wird es dann doch etwas teurer.


----------



## Bugatti (19. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Slayer SXC Rahmen in 20,5'';
Bitte schreibt mir dann direkt eine persönliche Nachricht.
Danke!


----------



## Lemmi26 (19. September 2009)

santo77 schrieb:


> nur bei der gabel wird es dann doch etwas teurer.



Ja, da haste recht. hatte dich dann falsch verstanden. ich hab noch die mz am 1 und überleg auch schon länger sie auszutauschen. nicht dass ich sie schlecht finde, manchmal überkommt mich einfach das gefühl dass was fedderes ran muss.  wie macht sich denn die lyrik am sxc so?


----------



## santo77 (20. September 2009)

Lemmi26 schrieb:


> Ja, da haste recht. hatte dich dann falsch verstanden. ich hab noch die mz am 1 und überleg auch schon länger sie auszutauschen. nicht dass ich sie schlecht finde, manchmal überkommt mich einfach das gefühl dass was fedderes ran muss.  wie macht sich denn die lyrik am sxc so?




ich finde die lyrik u-turn sehr gut. ich wollte eigentlich eine 2-step und habe dann ein super angebot für die u-turn bekommen, wo ich nicht mehr
nein sagen konnte. zum glück; denn die u-turn passt super zum slayer, du kannst die gabel leicht abstimmen und hast federweg von 115 bis 160 d.h.
du kannst auch mit z.b. 130 oder 140 federweg fahren und so den einsatzbereich varieren. klar, bei der talas hast du auch 120, 140 und 160.
musst du halt probieren welche dir mehr zusagt.
einziger nachteil bei u-turn: du musst manuell mit drehen den federweg verstellen. mich stört das nicht so sehr, den das ansprechverhalten der gabel wiegt das mehr als auf, aber es sollte erwähnt sein.
und zum schluß die 20 mm steckachse: supersteif, ein traum


----------



## LukiSkywalker (20. September 2009)

Hier mal mein Slayer.


----------



## Partizan23 (21. September 2009)

hallo leute, 

ich bin am überlegen meinen dämpfer gegen einen fox dhx air 5.0 zu tauschen. weiß jemand welche einbaulänge ich benötige bzw. auf welche angaben ich sonst noch achten muss?


----------



## santo77 (21. September 2009)

Partizan23 schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> ich bin am überlegen meinen dämpfer gegen einen fox dhx air 5.0 zu tauschen. weiß jemand welche einbaulänge ich benötige bzw. auf welche angaben ich sonst noch achten muss?



guckst du in anhang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lemmi26 (22. September 2009)

@santo77

dank dir für die infos. darf ich fragen was du für deine lyrik gezahlt hast? bei crc gibt es die momentan auch ein wenig günstiger. bin am überlegen ob ich da zuschlagen soll.


----------



## el Lingo (22. September 2009)

Ich empfehle, auch wenn alle gleich aufschreien werden, die 55 TST Micro. Geht super, bietet alle Funktionen, die man braucht. Ist fantastsich abszustimmen und sehr sensibel. Meine ist ein Traum, hatte vom Start weg die 2009er Technik.


----------



## Partizan23 (22. September 2009)

preis/leistungsmäßig ist sicher auch die rs domain (ich fahre selber die 302 u-turn) eine überlegung wert. man kann zwar nicht sehr viel einstellen, dafür ist die gabel wartungsarm, stabil und funktioniert super...


----------



## santo77 (22. September 2009)

Lemmi26 schrieb:


> @santo77
> 
> dank dir für die infos. darf ich fragen was du für deine lyrik gezahlt hast? bei crc gibt es die momentan auch ein wenig günstiger. bin am überlegen ob ich da zuschlagen soll.





ja natürlich, am meisten geht mir am arsch, wenn es leute hier spannend machen wg. günstigen preisen und wo es die gibt. dieses forum ist doch auch u.a. dazu da, gute preise kundzutun. wobei hier im slayer thread gibt es diese probleme eh nicht, hier bekommt man immer gute und wirksame hilfe
ich habe vor mehr als einem jahr 555,-- bezahlt und da waren die preise noch höher als heute. das angebot bei crc ist das beste das ich momentan kenne und wenn du dich für die u-turn entscheidest dann schlage zu.


----------



## van_nilles (22. September 2009)

mein sxc 70 soll mit kettenfürung (g-junkies - zweiG) aufgerüstet werden.
auf der seite von g-junkies ist öfter die rede von einem sog. 68mm kit.
in der beschreibung steht, dass es nur bei tretlagergehäusebreite von 68mm benötigt wird. gemessen hab ich 73mm. kettenlinie ca. 50mm
in den FAQ findet man aber eine tabelle in der bei einer tretlagergehäusebreite von 73mm und kettenlinie von ca. 50mm ein 68mm kit verbaut werden soll bzw. ein spacer weggelassen werden soll.
kurbel + tretlager original sxc-teile (race face atlas) 
gibt es spacer zum weglassen?
brauche ich das 68mm kit?
dem namen nach würde es keinen sinn machen wenn ich mit 73mm breite das 68mm benötigen würde...


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. September 2009)

Ich fahre eine Dreifachführung von den Jungs.
Einfach den Spacer auf der Kettenblattseite gegen die Führung austauschen, fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bugatti (23. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich benötige bitte eure fachkundige Meinung / Erfahrung zum Rahmen Slayer SXC TEAM Modell 2008;
Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, ist die Produktion ab 2008 nach Taiwan ausgelagert worden?! Ist dieses Modell auch davon betroffen, oder gibt es eurer Meinung nach keine Qualitätsunterschiede zu den vorherigen Modelljahren?
Fahre derzeit ein Slayer 50 von 2007 und bin bis auf die Farbe sehr zufrieden damit 
Falls das Thema schon ausführlich behandelt wurde, bitte ich um Nachsicht, da ich nicht so häufig online bin.
Wäre super, wenn ihr mir dann einen Link dorthin posten könntet.

Vielen Dank euch!


----------



## el Lingo (23. September 2009)

Bis auf den Preis und die extra Ahorn-Blätter sehe ich keinen Unterschied zum SXC 50 oder 70.


----------



## Lemmi26 (24. September 2009)

Partizan23 schrieb:


> preis/leistungsmäßig ist sicher auch die rs domain (ich fahre selber die 302 u-turn) eine überlegung wert. man kann zwar nicht sehr viel einstellen, dafür ist die gabel wartungsarm, stabil und funktioniert super...



ja, die domain hatte ich auch schon ins auge gefasst, als auch die pike. die pike wäre natürlich die günstigste variante, das einzige was mich davon abhalten würde die pike zu nehmen, wäre der federweg. wie zufrieden bist denn mit der domain? die gibt´s ja auch noch in der 318er version mit mehr einstellungen, ist dann nur fraglich ob sich der aufpreis lohnt?! und wie machen sich die 180mm federweg im sxc?
die lyrik wäre vom federweg her genauso wie meine jetzige, was mir eigentlich am liebsten wäre. würde sich der höhere (domain) oder niedrigere (pike) federweg arg auf´s fahrverhalten auswirken? oder ist das vernachlässigbar?


----------



## el Lingo (25. September 2009)

An die Stahlfeder-Fahrer hier: Habe seit Mittwoch einen Roco TST R Coil im Keller und hatte bis jetzt nur 10min, um ihn kurz anzuhalten. Es sieht so aus, also müßte ich da wieder mit der Feile ran, wollte den Dämpfer Vergleich mal zum mit dem Roco Air TST R einbauen. Wo und wie viel Material habt Ihr da weg nehmen müssen. Mein Rahmen ist 19Zoll, um die Frage im Vorfeld auszuschalten. Bilder wäre hilfreich...


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. September 2009)

es gibt 2 varianten: du feilst 2 "zähne" des federtellers ab (so hab ichs gemacht), oder du setzt einen abstandshalter hinter den federteller. das verringert halt den FW ein bisschen.
aber ganz ehrlich: der roco air geht dermaßen gut, da kann man sich den coil fast sparen. ich alter freak hab ja auch beide 
bilder kann ich leider erst in knapp 2 wochen liefern, falls nötig.


----------



## el Lingo (25. September 2009)

Der Air geht wirklich sehr gut, ich wollte es nur mal testen. Wenn ich jetzt aber am Roco feilen muss und mir der Air doch besser gefällt, dann kriege ich den schlechter wieder weg...
Ich schaue heute Abend mal.


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. September 2009)

mit dem abstandshalter fällt das feilen (glaub ich!) weg...


----------



## Radical_53 (25. September 2009)

Schau doch sonst vorher mal was der Federteller einzeln kosten würde. Wenn der Dämpfer sonst optisch in sehr gutem Zustand ist, würd ich das befeilte Teil einfach beim möglichen Verkauf als Neuteil dazu packen. Wird sich eher denn nicht bezahlt machen.


----------



## el Lingo (25. September 2009)

Das mit dem Abstandshalter müsst Ihr mir nochmal erklären. Feder stärker vorspannen sollte auch gehen


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. September 2009)

ich mein hinter den unteren federteller, da ist nichts mit vorspannen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (25. September 2009)

Ok, begriffen. Habe lange keinen Stahlfederdämpfer mehr in der Hand gehabt bzw. angeschaut. Jetzt ist´s klar...
Bei der Federhärte habe ich an 500 gedacht. Gewicht auf dem Rad etwa 85kg, Fahrstil Enduro und Freeride-orientiert.


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. September 2009)

könnte passen, auch wenn ich mit insgesamt ca. 77kg eine 400er feder fahre. mit fox-federn sparst du übrigens nicht wenig gewicht ein ggü. MZ-federn !


----------



## el Lingo (25. September 2009)

Eine 400er? Das ist weich! Hatte im letzten Slayer auch mal eine 400er drin, die war aber schon sehr weich. Ohne ProPedal ging das gar nicht. Die Berechnungen ergeben meist etwas zwischen 450 und 500. Wenn mir der Dämpfer gefällt, denke ich eh über eine Titan-Feder nach, da muss ich mir jetzt keine großen Gedanken über den Hersteller der Test-Feder machen...


----------



## Partizan23 (25. September 2009)

Lemmi26 schrieb:


> ja, die domain hatte ich auch schon ins auge gefasst, als auch die pike. die pike wäre natürlich die günstigste variante, das einzige was mich davon abhalten würde die pike zu nehmen, wäre der federweg. wie zufrieden bist denn mit der domain? die gibt´s ja auch noch in der 318er version mit mehr einstellungen, ist dann nur fraglich ob sich der aufpreis lohnt?! und wie machen sich die 180mm federweg im sxc?
> die lyrik wäre vom federweg her genauso wie meine jetzige, was mir eigentlich am liebsten wäre. würde sich der höhere (domain) oder niedrigere (pike) federweg arg auf´s fahrverhalten auswirken? oder ist das vernachlässigbar?



die domain gibts sowohl mit 180 als auch mit 160 mm federweg. ich fahre die 160er variante und bin wie gesagt sehr zufrieden damit. lediglich die federhärte werde ich demnächst verändern, da mir die standard-feder bei einem gewicht von 65 kg zu hart ist. die zusätzlichen einstellmöglichkeiten der 318er vermisse ich nicht. 
180 mm finde ich übertrieben für ein enduro-bike und würde ich persönlich nicht verbauen.


----------



## Nofaith (27. September 2009)

Hier wird ja teilweise ganz schön aufgerüstet.

Gab's denn bei jemandem mal Probleme mit dem Hinterbau? Ich mein jetzt keine gebrochnen Achsen wie beim 07er Modell.


----------



## el Lingo (27. September 2009)

Hier mal zwei Bilder von gestern, ist am Wurmberg im Harz. Der Wallride ist super gebaut! Bin mit dem Roco Air unterwegs, wird auch so bleiben...


----------



## neikless (27. September 2009)

schöne bilder ...
 gugg mal bas aka maple leaf so solltest du dein slayer auch mal wieder ausführen


----------



## santo77 (27. September 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Hier mal zwei Bilder von gestern, ist am Wurmberg im Harz. Der Wallride ist super gebaut! Bin mit dem Roco Air unterwegs, wird auch so bleiben...




die hast du doch aus einer action zeitschrift ausgeschnitten
nein, sind supa und auch noch mit dem roco toll


----------



## el Lingo (27. September 2009)

Ich bin doch schwer begeistert von den Marzocchi Federelementen. Sie sind so abgestimmt, dass sie kurz vom Anschlag waren, also noch ein winziges Stück Reserve, perfekt ausgelastet. Mein absoluter Tip für jedes SXC, das auch etwas gröber bewegt wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maple leaf (28. September 2009)

neikless schrieb:


> schöne bilder ...
> gugg mal bas aka maple leaf so solltest du dein slayer auch mal wieder ausführen




Ja Samstag Beerfelden...!

Schöne Pic`s El Lingo!


----------



## Nofaith (28. September 2009)

So, hatte ja gestern schon mal zart nachgefragt wegen Problemen mit dem Hinterbau. Nachdem ich erst erfolglos Rücksprache mit meinen Dealer hatte und nun auch eine von BikeAction kann ich die Sache auch rauslassen.

Ich hab das Slayer Ende Juli gekauft und bin jetzt ca 250km damit gefahren, bis letzte Woche Montag war ich sehr begeistert von dem Bike. Aber nach meiner Montags-Singletrail-Tour, die ich zum erstenmal mit dem Slayer gefahren bin(vorher immer nur mit dem Element), ergab sich folgendes Bild am Bike und meine Begeisterung ist dahin:







Gelenk und Rahmen sind kollidiert(nur auf der Scheibenbremsseite), Ursache sollen zu niedriger Luftdruck plus Überlastung sein. Ich wiege fahrfertig 74kg, habe 190PSI in der Hauptkammer und 180PSI im PB. 

Wie sind Eure Einstellung, ganz besonders interessiert mich hier die BikePark-Fraktion?


----------



## noie95 (28. September 2009)

> Wie sind Eure Einstellung, ganz besonders interessiert mich hier die BikePark-Fraktion?



also ich habe auch nen dhx 4.0. allerdings jahrgang 08. ich bin zwar kein hardcore-bikeparker, aber in zb beerfelden war ich schon damit und das setup hält gut "hüpferle" bis ca. 1,2m stand.
hauptkammer: 190
piggy pack: 195
in der hk ist noch ne 1,2mm dicke kunststoffhülse eingelegt. ich wiege fahrfertig 82kg.


----------



## el Lingo (28. September 2009)

Ich fahre in meinem Roco mit 110PSI in der Hauptkammer und 200 im Piggybag, das ganze bei 78kg ohne alles, also etwa 85 kg auf dem Bike. In letzter Zeit muss es schon gut herhalten, aber es macht sich sehr gut. Ich habe auch noch keinen Anschlag bemerkt, es sind immer noch ein paar mm Reserve vorne und hinten maximal noch 2mm Luft.


----------



## blumully (29. September 2009)

Nofaith schrieb:


> So, hatte ja gestern schon mal zart nachgefragt wegen Problemen mit dem Hinterbau. Nachdem ich erst erfolglos Rücksprache mit meinen Dealer hatte und nun auch eine von BikeAction kann ich die Sache auch rauslassen.
> 
> Ich hab das Slayer Ende Juli gekauft und bin jetzt ca 250km damit gefahren, bis letzte Woche Montag war ich sehr begeistert von dem Bike. Aber nach meiner Montags-Singletrail-Tour, die ich zum erstenmal mit dem Slayer gefahren bin(vorher immer nur mit dem Element), ergab sich folgendes Bild am Bike und meine Begeisterung ist dahin:
> 
> ...



Mein SXC ist zwar nicht das aktuelle Modell, aber bei meinem geschieht das nicht. Erst letzte Woche hatte ich die Luft aus dem Dämpfer abgelassen um eine neue Kette zu montieren damit ich die Kettenlänge so kurz, wie möglich halten kann. So konnte ich bei maximal eingetauchtem Dämpfer prüfen, ob die Kettenlänge o.k. ist. Lange Rede - kurzer Sinn: Bei mir kommt es zu keiner Kollision. Auch nicht, wenn der Dämpfer komplett eingetaucht ist. Bei mir ist ein DHX 4.0 eingebaut. Ich wiege fahrfertig 84 kg und ab und zu kommt es vor, dass ich den Federweg voll ausnutze.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das bei Dir in Ordnung ist.
Einseitige Kollision bedeutet ja, dass sich dein Hinterbau verwindet. Sind alle Achsen fest?
Ich bin heute sowieso bei meinem Rocky-Händler des Vertrauens und spreche ihn mal drauf an.


----------



## el Lingo (29. September 2009)

Wenn der Dämpfer bei mir ausgebaut ist, kann ich auch keine Kollisionen erzeugen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (29. September 2009)

@ blumully

Achsen sind alle fest, war das erste was ich zuhause mit 'nem Drehmoment-Schlüssel geprüft hab. Mehr werd ich nicht daran machen, möchte mir nicht nachsagen lassen das ich daran manipuliert habe. Die bisherige Stellungnahme vom Händler war: "Bisschen Lack auftupfen!" Denk mal das ist nicht die Lösung des Problems, oder? Alles in allem ziemlich dürftig nach 2 Rahmen und einem Bike innerhalb von einem Jahr. 

Was von BA kam lasse ich hier unkommentiert und wird vorläufig nicht veröffentlicht, hoffe ja mal das man sich noch ohne grösseren Aufwand einigen kann(Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt).

Weder der Händler noch BA wollten den Rahmen sehen, sämtliche Aussagen beziehen sich auf die Bilder die ich per Email zugesandt habe.


----------



## RockyRider66 (29. September 2009)

Mein erster Rahmen war schief zusammen geschweißt.
Da lag der Dämpfer seinlich an den "Sattelstreben" an.
Der Rahmen wurde anstandslos ausgetauscht, ging sehr schnell.

Vielleicht ist bei dir auch was nicht OK mit der Verschweißerei.
Bei mir passiert auch ohne Luft im Dämpfer nix.

Vielleicht finden wir ja einen Weg, den Rahmen nachzumessen?


----------



## Soulbrother (29. September 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Ja Samstag Beerfelden...!



Yeeaahh...BAS goes racing 

Beerfellemer Buckel-Nunner-Renne 

 ...


----------



## Partizan23 (29. September 2009)

hallo, nach dem letzten bikeparkbesuch habe ich ein spiel an der dämpferaufnahme (da wo der dämpfer mit dem hinterbau verbunden ist) festgestellt (siehe grafik im anhang). ich fahre den fox float rp23.

welche ersatzteile brauche ich bzw. wo bekomme ich sie her??

vorweg gleich mal danke für die tipps!

lg


----------



## el Lingo (29. September 2009)

Neue Buchsen kaufen! Im Bikeshop Deines Vertrauens...


----------



## noie95 (29. September 2009)

Partizan23 schrieb:


> hallo, nach dem letzten bikeparkbesuch habe ich ein spiel an der dämpferaufnahme (da wo der dämpfer mit dem hinterbau verbunden ist) festgestellt (siehe grafik im anhang). ich fahre den fox float rp23.
> 
> welche ersatzteile brauche ich bzw. wo bekomme ich sie her??
> 
> ...





als erstes bekommen die spiel...
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20016_FOX-DU-Bushes-Gleitlager-fuer-Daempfer.html

...und wenn das spiel zu lange "unbehandelt" bleibt  (dh og nicht gewechselt werden), gehen au die "kaputt"...
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...uminium-Einbaubuchse-ohne-Gleitlager-8mm.html

so wars bei mir neulich. ist aber kein hexenwerk zum wechseln.
bevor du sie kaufst, schau nochmal ob die bolzen noch fest anzogen sind. manchmal lockern die sich und dann hast gefühlsmäßig das selbe "spiel".


----------



## Partizan23 (29. September 2009)

noie95 schrieb:


> als erstes bekommen die spiel...
> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20016_FOX-DU-Bushes-Gleitlager-fuer-Daempfer.html
> 
> ...und wenn das spiel zu lange "unbehandelt" bleibt  (dh og nicht gewechselt werden), gehen au die "kaputt"...
> ...



danke (auch an el lingo)

puh, die buchsen gibts ja in 24 versch. ausführungen... weißt du welche die richtigen für den rp 23 am slayer sxc sind?

lg


----------



## el Lingo (29. September 2009)

Die Abmessungen kannst Du hier mit der SuFu finden, müßten die gleichen wie beim New Slayer sein. irgendwas mit 22mm, wenn ich mich nicht irre. Einfach mit den alten in den Shop gehen, dann können die das machen.


----------



## blumully (30. September 2009)

Nofaith schrieb:


> @ blumully
> 
> Achsen sind alle fest, war das erste was ich zuhause mit 'nem Drehmoment-Schlüssel geprüft hab. Mehr werd ich nicht daran machen, möchte mir nicht nachsagen lassen das ich daran manipuliert habe. Die bisherige Stellungnahme vom Händler war: "Bisschen Lack auftupfen!" Denk mal das ist nicht die Lösung des Problems, oder? Alles in allem ziemlich dürftig nach 2 Rahmen und einem Bike innerhalb von einem Jahr.
> 
> ...



Deine Macke im Rahmen finde ich schon ziemlich deutlich. Da der Hinterbau symmetrisch ist, bzw. sein sollte, dürfte es nicht sein, dass die Macke nur einseitig vorhanden ist. Das muß sich entweder Dein Händler des Vertrauens genau anschauen oder Rocky Mountain direkt.


----------



## noie95 (30. September 2009)

@Partizan23

also ich fahr vorne (an der klammer) die 22mm und hinten 21.8mm. denke es geht aber auch hinten ne 22mm.
am sichersten bist du, wenn du deinen shock ausbaust und dann die breite der buchsen mißt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nofaith (30. September 2009)

@ blumully

Hab die Luft aus dem Dämpfer abgelassen, das Gelenk berührt den Rahmen im drucklosen Zustand entgegen meiner ersten Annahme doch beidseitig. Auf der Antriebsseite ist die Anodisierung nicht abgeschabt wie auf der Bremsscheiben-Seite, man sieht jedoch bei genauer Betrachtung das eine Berührung stattgefunden hat.


----------



## dhpucky (30. September 2009)

hab gestern auch gleich mal nachgeschaut wg. der Macke. 

Bei mir sieht man nur eine kleine Druckstelle vom Umwerfer (LX). Der muß wohl mal Berührung gehabt haben. 

Sonst is aber nix zu sehen. Federweg nutze ich bis auf 2-3mm Rest aus.


----------



## maple leaf (1. Oktober 2009)

Soulbrother schrieb:


> Yeeaahh...BAS goes racing
> 
> Beerfellemer Buckel-Nunner-Renne
> 
> ...



Nee man wird nix - der halte Kronberge Mann wollte nicht...

Dafür aber nächste Woche W-Berg - Endlich URLAUB!!!


----------



## neikless (1. Oktober 2009)

... der alte mann (ich) wollte schon aber der jüngling muss ja erst bis
nachmittags ausschlafen und boppard ist zu hart  fürs slayer  wohl eher für den kleinen BAS


----------



## gerbine1 (1. Oktober 2009)

Nofaith schrieb:


> @ blumully
> 
> Hab die Luft aus dem Dämpfer abgelassen, das Gelenk berührt den Rahmen im drucklosen Zustand entgegen meiner ersten Annahme doch beidseitig. Auf der Antriebsseite ist die Anodisierung nicht abgeschabt wie auf der Bremsscheiben-Seite, man sieht jedoch bei genauer Betrachtung das eine Berührung stattgefunden hat.



Hab den DHX 5 drinnen mit 195 in der Hauptkammer und 140psi im Piggyback bei 89kg. Federweg wird voll ausgenützt und anschlagen tut da nix. Auch wenn ich die Luft rauslasse... 
Da stimmt was mit deinem Rahmen nicht!!!


----------



## Soulbrother (1. Oktober 2009)

*Zum Rahmen-Dämpfer-Problem*,beim SXC von meinem Weib gibts diesbezüglich auch keine Mängel,kann also kein generelles Problem sein!

*Ihr Hessen*,Sa. Winterberg!


----------



## mohrstefan (1. Oktober 2009)

maple leaf schrieb:


> Nee man wird nix - der halte Kronberge Mann wollte nicht...
> 
> Dafür aber nächste Woche W-Berg - Endlich URLAUB!!!


----------



## Nofaith (1. Oktober 2009)

@ all

Vielen Dank für die Info's und Unterstützung. Wenn's was neues gibt meld ich mich wieder!


----------



## Lemmi26 (2. Oktober 2009)

@blumully

was sind das für laufräder an deinem sxc?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blumully (2. Oktober 2009)

Lemmi26 schrieb:


> @blumully
> 
> was sind das für laufräder an deinem sxc?



Atomlab Pimp Felgen. Gibts in schwarz, rot, grün und weiß - 32mm breit (740g). 
Gibt es auch als Pimplite mit 28mm Breite (630g).

Ich finde die superstylisch und sehr stabil. Die Nippellöcher sind recht stark versetzt, so dass die Speiche nicht so schief gezogen wird.

Schau mal bei bikemailorder vorbei !

Entgegen des Fotos kommt jetzt noch die Race Face Atlast Kurbel dran. Ich hoffe, das es damit nicht zu viel rot wird.


----------



## el Lingo (3. Oktober 2009)

Die Felgen sind viel zu schwer!!!


----------



## blumully (3. Oktober 2009)

Leichtbau kann man damit nicht betreiben. Mir persönlich nicht so wichtig. Ich nehme daher lieber ein paar Gramm mehr in kauf, weil ich keine Lust habe jede Saison neue Felgen einzuspeichen.


----------



## Lemmi26 (3. Oktober 2009)

danke für die info blumully. habe selber einige rote parts am bike und da würden die felgen super dazu passen. allerdings habe ich auch im hinterkopp dass es dann ein wenig "zu arg" sein könnte. das gewicht ist natürlich auch nicht so optimal. gibt es sicherlich welche die leichter sind und genauso stabil. fraglich ist dann halt nur, ob es diese dann auch in der farbe gibt...


----------



## el Lingo (4. Oktober 2009)

blumully schrieb:


> Leichtbau kann man damit nicht betreiben. Mir persönlich nicht so wichtig. Ich nehme daher lieber ein paar Gramm mehr in kauf, weil ich keine Lust habe jede Saison neue Felgen einzuspeichen.



Selbst meine alten 321disc, also die baugleich zu den Deemax Felgen von früher, bringen nur 670g auf die Waage. Also da geht es definitiv ein ganzes Stück leichter, ohne an Stabilität einzubüßen. Mehr als 600g braucht keine Felge.


----------



## blumully (5. Oktober 2009)

Jeder so, wie er meint. Das ist ja das schöne - Jeder kann sich nach eigenen Bedürfnissen sein ganz persönliches Rad zusammenstellen.
Und niemand wird gezwungen etwas gut zu finden, was ein anderer für zu schwer hält.
Die 321 hatte ich an meinem letzten Rad. Nachdem diese total verbeult war, habe ich sie getauscht. Und ob eine Felge 600g oder 740g wiegt, ist doch egal. 300g hin oder her. Mir ist das eben nicht so wichtig. Für mich zählt erstmal, das die Kompomenten auch halten.
Ich habe mir das Bike Ende letzten Jahres zusammengestellt und es ist 5kg leichter, als mein altes - was will ich mehr? Damit habe ich auch schon Touren bis 70km gefahren. Für mich also absolut Tourentauglich und stabil gleichzeitig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Lingo (5. Oktober 2009)

Sei´s drum...
Sehe grad, Du bist Deister Fahrer, klasse! Wie steht es mit den Gräben im Ladies, sind die schon wieder zugemacht?


----------



## blumully (5. Oktober 2009)

el Lingo schrieb:


> Sei´s drum...
> Sehe grad, Du bist Deister Fahrer, klasse! Wie steht es mit den Gräben im Ladies, sind die schon wieder zugemacht?



Alles Prima. Wenn Du mal mitfahren möchtest, schau mal hier vorbei:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=381274


----------



## fuschnick (7. Oktober 2009)

ist das ein 07 modell?





kann mir jemand sagen ob sich an den Rahmen außer der Lackierung etwas geändert hat?


----------



## Nofaith (7. Oktober 2009)

@ fuschnick

Jaap, ist ein 2007er, am Rahmen haben sich nur Details geändert(Ausparung für den Umwerfer & verstärkte Achsen)


----------



## RattleHead (10. Oktober 2009)

Tausche RMX 04 Rahmen medium fur Slayer SXC 15 oder 16,5 inch

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=214309


----------



## el Lingo (12. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe gestern eine erste Testfahrt mit dem Roco TST Coil gemacht, auf meiner Lieblingsrunde. Zuerst 10km nach oben und dann ungefähr die gleiche Strecke wieder runter. Verbaut ist eine 450er Feder, die noch etwas zu weich scheint, wenn ich vom SAG ausgehe.
Bergauf geht es mit TST in geschlossener Stellung bzw. fast geschlossen sehr gut, hier sind keine Unterschiede zum TST Air. Bergab habe ich die Vorspannung komplett raus genommen und bin echt begeistert. Das Rad war ja schon sehr gut mit dem Roco Air, aber jetzt fühlt es sich noch ein ganzes Stück besser an, es klebt am Boden und geht dabei nicht so stark durch den Federweg. Jetzt nur noch die richtige Federhärte.

Hat jemand Interesse an einem 2009er Roco Air TST R?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. Oktober 2009)

geil wa? Ich sag ja "beim SLayer nie wieder zurück zu Luft"

Ich weiß nicht wie es bei einem SXC aussieht, aber im New SLayer habe ich eine 550 Titanfeder bei ca. 85-87 kg. Die passt recht gut, könnte ab und zu etwas härter sein.


----------



## el Lingo (12. Oktober 2009)

sind die 85kg komplett oder ohne alles?


----------



## Mr.Freeride (12. Oktober 2009)

die sind eher nackisch.


----------



## neikless (12. Oktober 2009)

... WER ist nackisch , verdammt jetzt muss ich wieder zurückblättern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (12. Oktober 2009)

wie hast du das platzproblem mit der feder gelöst? rumgefeilt oder mit abstandshalter?


----------



## Radical_53 (12. Oktober 2009)

@el lingo: Was rufst du denn auf für den Dämpfer? Auch die Berichte dazu hörten sich ja schon sehr gut an


----------



## *iceman* (12. Oktober 2009)

Ist der Abstandhalter nicht dahingehend eine blöde Idee, dass man sich Federweg wegnimmt?

Edit: Und ja, wenn man das SXC einmal mit Stahl gefahren ist gibts absolut keinen Weg mehr zurück  !


----------



## el Lingo (12. Oktober 2009)

Joe, ich habe den Federteller bearbeitet, damit er passt. Mit einem Abstandhalter wollte ich nicht arbeiten.
Radical, wie sieht es aus???
Ich werde bei der Feder zur 500er gehen.


----------



## Radical_53 (12. Oktober 2009)

Bin noch am Grübeln was die Portokasse sagt  Das Angebot klingt auf jeden Fall prima.


----------



## Deleted 10349 (15. Oktober 2009)

geschafft ... Roco inside! 





Ride on ...


----------



## JoeDesperado (15. Oktober 2009)

willkommen im club der roco-jünger


----------



## el Lingo (15. Oktober 2009)

Ja, sieht bei mir genau so aus!
Radical...?


----------



## Partizan23 (15. Oktober 2009)

nachdem hier gerade intensiv über stahldämpfer geredet wird...

passt der roco tst r bzw. der fox dhx 5.0 auch in einen 16.5" rahmen (modell 2007)?

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lemmi26 (16. Oktober 2009)

hey jungs,

ich hab grade an meinem bike ne fetten kratzer entdeckt.  
ich hab null ahnung wo der herkommt. der sieht aber find ich voll so aus als wäre das "jemand" und nicht "etwas" gewesen. 
kann man das irgendwie wieder retouchieren?


[URL=http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/1949/esf2qejm_jpg.htm]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Spawn 120 (18. Oktober 2009)

hi 
kann mir jemand sagen wie die Schutzhülle (aus Alu die zum selber zusammenstecken Hülse/Kugel in rot ) für die Schaltzüge heißen? 
Ich weis nur das die so ca.70 Eur. kosten.
danke


----------



## Fabeymer (18. Oktober 2009)

Nokon, gibt's bei CRC aber schon fÃ¼r 50 â¬.


----------



## Spawn 120 (18. Oktober 2009)

hi
genau die hab ich gemeint
DANKE


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Oktober 2009)

Die sind prinzipel prima.
Leider werden sie am SXC stark geknickt, unten beim Dämpfer.
Dadurch arbeiten sich die einzelnen Glieder stark ineinander.

Im 2 Jahr musste ich die Schaltung oft nachstellen, das betroffene Stück war nach 2 Jahren etwa 1cm kürzer.
Außerdem muss man sie dann oft ölen, das hilft aber irgendwan auch nicht mehr.
Dann knarren die Dinger beim Einfedern wie die Pest.

Bin gerade auf der Suche nach neuem Liner und neuen Perlen (die kleinen!)
Ist nicht so einfach.....

Will sie aber wieder einsetzen.


----------



## Radical_53 (18. Oktober 2009)

Nachstellen mußte ich meine Alligator auch mal, allerdings hilft bei denen der deutlich steifere Liner und die kleinere Kontaktfläche der Elemente untereinander.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spawn 120 (18. Oktober 2009)

klingt ja nicht so toll
ist es vom Einbau abhängig (KNARREN)
oder ist es allgemein bei dehnen so?
kannst du vielleicht ein Bild einstellen wie sie bei dir verbaut sind?


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Oktober 2009)

Ich will die Dinger nicht schlecht reden.
Man sollte nur wissen, dass die nicht ewig halten, zumindest am SXC.
Dafür haben sie einen für mich zei entscheidende Vorteile:
- Sie beanspruchen die Zugaufnahmen nicht so stark wie ein starrer Außenzug. Die werden dann gerne abgenuckelt und sind kaum auszutauschen. Besonders davon betroffen ist das erste Widerlage oben am Steuerkopf und das erste an der Schwinge.
- Wenn man die kleinen Perlen in den letzten Bogen vor dem Widerlager an der Schwinge verwendet, bekommt man einen schönen kleinen Radius.

Bei meinen 2 Jahren sind ja etwa 10.000km zusammen gekommen.

Leider ist es jetzt schwierig, die kleinen Perlen nachzukaufen.

Foto muss ich noch suchen.


----------



## Partizan23 (24. Oktober 2009)

Partizan23 schrieb:


> nachdem hier gerade intensiv über stahldämpfer geredet wird...
> 
> passt der roco tst r bzw. der fox dhx 5.0 auch in einen 16.5" rahmen (modell 2007)?
> 
> greetz




falls jemand erfahrungen dazu hat, wäre ich wirklich dankbar...


----------



## bestmove (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube bei 16,5" hat das hier noch keiner versucht ... für 18" kann ich noch grünes Licht geben.


----------



## LukiSkywalker (25. Oktober 2009)

Hi ich hab mal ne Frage an die Stahlfederdämpfer Fraktion: Was für eine federlänge brauch ich bei einem 18" Rahmen?


----------



## JoeDesperado (25. Oktober 2009)

hängt die nicht eher vom dämpfer ab als von der rahmengröße?


----------



## LukiSkywalker (25. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hatte so an ein Roco TST R oder ein DHX 5.0 gedacht.
Gibt es zwischen den beiden Dämpfern einen großen Unterschied(Funktion usw. )?


----------



## el Lingo (26. Oktober 2009)

Nach dem letzten Wochenende, ich bin wieder den Air gefahren, bleibt er nun doch. Also ist nun ein TST Stahlfeder übrig und zum Verkauf frei gegeben.
Waren gestern im Harz unterwegs, nur wurzelige und verblockte Singletrails, Sonnenschein und unter uns Tauwasser vom ersten Schnee. Einfach geil!!!


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. Oktober 2009)

lustig, das gleiche hab ich mir gestern auch gedacht, als ich kurz mal wieder den roco coil probiert hab - der air geht wirklich gleich gut! der unterschied vom dhx air zum dhx coil war deutlich spürbar...


----------



## LukiSkywalker (26. Oktober 2009)

Hi
Wie jetzt, ist der Stahlfederdämpfer Roco jetzt besser als der Luftdämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (26. Oktober 2009)

minimalst.


----------



## LukiSkywalker (26. Oktober 2009)

Was meint ihr lohnt sich ein Stahlfederdämpfer?


----------



## bestmove (26. Oktober 2009)

Unbedingt! Ganz anderes Fahrgefühl, um Welten besser! Das Durchsacken im mittleren Federweg ist damit passé ... und wenn TST komplett offen ist hast du wieder das Gefühl vom DHX Air


----------



## LukiSkywalker (26. Oktober 2009)

Ok danke


----------



## LukiSkywalker (26. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt noch eine Frage: Was habt ihr bei dem Roco für Längen bei den Dämpfern?


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. Oktober 2009)

200mm.


----------



## JoeDesperado (26. Oktober 2009)

und damit's auch mal wieder ein bild zu sehen gibt: ich hab - wie man unschwer erkennen kann - gestern erfolgreich die nightride-saison eröffnet!
und ja, das im bild ist natürlich ein SXC


----------



## JoeDesperado (27. Oktober 2009)

...und nochmal ich: falls wer einen perfekt ins SXC passenden roco coil braucht - ich würde meinen abgeben, über den preis wird man sich schon einig


----------



## bestmove (27. Oktober 2009)

Fährst du den Roco Air wegen dem Gewichtsvorteil weiter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (27. Oktober 2009)

jep  wie gesagt ist der unterschied in der performance minimal.


----------



## el Lingo (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe auch noch einen über ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
beabsichtige mir eine neue Shimano Saint BR-M810 Bremse an mein SXC zu schrauben.
Wer weiß, wie lang die hintere Leitung einer neuen Bremse ist?
Oder hat schon jemand die Bremse am SXC?

Es gibt leider unterschiedliche Angaben.
Die Magura Louise war 1800mm lang, und die hab ich auch gebraucht.

Randbedingungen:
SXC 18"
King Steuersatz mit 10mm Spacer
75mm/ 6Grad Vorbau
700mm Lenker mit 12 Grad Kröpfung, 33mm Rise
203er Scheibe

Vorab besten Dank!


----------



## LukiSkywalker (28. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre hat der Mario Lenzen eine Saint Bremse an seinem SXC.

mfg
Luki Skywalker


----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Mario?
Bitte melden......, danke.
Weiß sonst noch jemand was?


----------



## gerbine1 (28. Oktober 2009)

170cm soweit ich weiß für hinten

Ist übrigens ne saugute Bremse und werd ich mir statt der Avid auf den DH'ler bauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (28. Oktober 2009)

Laut Magura hat die Louise 1800mm.
Demnach würden etwa 10cm fehlen.
Sind nicht so ohne weiteres zu verkraften.
Allerdings hat die saint einen anderen Abgang, könnte etwas bringen?


----------



## von-See (31. Oktober 2009)

muß mal wieder ne Frage stellen...
an meinem Slayer Team 18 er Rahmen 80mm Vorbau ohne Steigung muß
ne neue Sattelstütze rein ich tendiere zu eine Thomson Elite Setback...
ich finde es optisch passend zum Knick im Oberrohr, nur hab ich bedenken das ich zu weit nach hinten komme mit der Sitzposition???
hat jemand Erfahrungen mit ner SB Stütze???
ach ja ich bin 178 cm groß


----------



## *iceman* (1. November 2009)

Also Erfahrungen hab ich keine, aber auf einem Bike in der Federwegsklasse will ich doch den Sattel möglichst weit versenken können und das kann man ja mit einer Setback vergessen, oder?


----------



## RockyRider66 (1. November 2009)

Nimm besser die gerade Ausführung-
Sonst geht der Sattel wirklich nicht weit runter.
Außerdem sitzt man am SXC schon weit genug hinten.


----------



## mr320 (8. November 2009)

Hab ja vor kurzem mal wieder eine Putzaktion gestartet. Und schön siehts wieder aus.


----------



## schnollo1 (8. November 2009)

schick.......

eine Frage zur Gabel, welches Modell ist das und würdest du sie weiterempfehlen ?

gruß


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. November 2009)

sauber sauber, und sieh da, ein sxc......
Bei mir war es auch am Freitag an der Zeit, habe auch eins gefunden, unter der Kruste.


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (8. November 2009)

hallo...mal ne kleine Zwischenfrage, ich könnte einen rot-weißen Rahmen(wie der vor mir gepostet) bekommen. Kann man am Dämpfer erkennen welches Baujahr der ist. In dem wäre ein dhx 4.0 drinne. Habe hier aber auch schon gelesen, daß im Rahmenset ein DHX 5.0 verbaut ist. Die neueren Rahmen ab ´08 haben dann auch ne 30,9er Sattelstütze oder? Danke schon mal für eure Antworten.


----------



## RockyRider66 (8. November 2009)

Alles weder noch!
Slayer 50 (ohne Ahornblätter) RP23
Slayer Team (ab 2008) /Spezial Edition (2007) mit Ahornblättern DXH 5.0 Air.

Das Baujahr ab 2008 erkennt man an der Schwinge.
Ist auf der linken Seite oben etwa 45Grad abgeschrägt damit der Umwerfer passt.
Außerdem beginnen die Rahmennummern mit der Jahreszahl (bei auf jeden Fall).

Also poste ein Foto!


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (8. November 2009)

könnte auch ein alter sein, oder? Das Sattelrohr sieht nach 27,2 aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr320 (8. November 2009)

schnollo1 schrieb:


> schick.......
> 
> eine Frage zur Gabel, welches Modell ist das und würdest du sie weiterempfehlen ?
> 
> gruß




Auch wenn sich jetzt die Geister scheiden: Ich schwöre auf die Gabel! Ist eine 2007 AM SL 1. Super sensibel, leicht, Steckachse mit Quick Release, Federweg 120mm - 160mm und farblich passt sie wie die Faust aufs Auge. Hatte bisher nicht ein einziges Problem mit der Gabel.

Ist aber halt Problemjahr 2007 mit ATA und TST5. Meine muss wohl ein "Freitagsmodell" gewesen sein.



@Dawg Deluxe

Bei der Lackierung handelt es sich definitiv um ein 2007 Special Edition. (siehe meins). Demnach müsste original ein DHX 5.0 Air drin sein.
Ab dem 2008 Modell stand dann "TEAM" auf dem Oberrohr.

Sattelrohr Durchmesser sagt nicht unbedingt was aus, auch wenn auf der Bikeaction Seite was anderes steht. (frühen Modelle 27,2mm , späteren bzw. neueren Modelle 30,9mm)
Meins hab ich im Dezember 2006 (also erster Jahrgang) bestellt und im Januar 2007 geliefert bekommen. Seriennummer: 2007...
Und das hat auch schon 30,9mm.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (8. November 2009)

Lohnt der ältere Rahmen trotzdem? In der Bucht steht gerade noch ein neuerer in mattschwarz mit DHX 4.0, aber halt nur schwarz...ist ein Preis um 1300,- ok?
wie sieht es eigentlich mit ner Lyrik, Stahlfeder oder Luft, im Slayer aus?  Bisher habe ich nur von Fox oder MZ gelesen.


----------



## schnollo1 (8. November 2009)

den Rahmen hab ich auch gesehen, 900,- wäre ein guter Preis für den Rahmen.....


----------



## mr320 (8. November 2009)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> Lohnt der ältere Rahmen trotzdem? In der Bucht steht gerade noch ein neuerer in mattschwarz mit DHX 4.0, aber halt nur schwarz...ist ein Preis um 1300,- ok?
> wie sieht es eigentlich mit ner Lyrik, Stahlfeder oder Luft, im Slayer aus?  Bisher habe ich nur von Fox oder MZ gelesen.



Alter spielt keine Rolle, da es keine Änderungen am Rahmen seid der Erstauflage gab. Preise klingen beide gut. Neupreis lag schließlich bei 2600.
An der Teamlackierung führt meines Erachtens aber kein Weg dran vorbei. Jetzt gibts alle RM's ja nur noch in "häßlich".
Ich würde mir das Rad sofort wieder kaufen!!!

Gabel ist halt eine Frage des Geschmacks. Ob Stahl oder Luft ebenso. 
160 mm Federweg sind optimal. Ab 15-20% Steigung ist eine Absenkung von Vorteil. Also wenn dir die Lyrik zusagt. nimm sie.


----------



## von-See (9. November 2009)

an der Rahmen Nr. sieht man das Baujahr ??? also an meinem Slayer Team beginnt die Rahmen Nr. mit PRK.... EP14766 daraus kann ich keine Jahreszahl erkennen

Sattelstütze ist 30,9 und 5.0 Dämpfer


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2009)

mr320 schrieb:


> ......Alter spielt keine Rolle, da es keine Änderungen am Rahmen seid der Erstauflage gab. Preise klingen beide gut. ....



Doch!
Ab 2008 wurde die Schwinge etwas geändert.
Bei dem Rahmen auf dem Foto kann man es nicht so recht erkennen.

Bei meinem 2007er ist die Schrift auf der Schwinge größer.

Aber auf jeden Fall gehört ein DHX 5.0 rein!


----------



## Der Toni (9. November 2009)

Apropo DHX:
mein DHX 4.0 in meinem SXC klackt beim Einfedern, und zwar nur wenn die Plattform drin ist. Ist ein eher dumpfes Klacken, was man bis in den Lenker spürt. Jemand ´nen Plan (außer Toxo etc.)?


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2009)

Hast du einen Hebel oder das Einstellrad für das PP?


----------



## Der Toni (9. November 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Hast du einen Hebel oder das Einstellrad für das PP?



Einen Hebel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2009)

Prüfe mal, ob der sich bewegt wenn du einfederst.
(Finger drauf halten)

Wieviel Druck hast du im PiggyPack?


----------



## Der Toni (9. November 2009)

Nein, der Hebel bewegt sich nicht.  Ich habe Drücke von 140-190 im PP
getestet - keine Änderung des Geräusches.
Das Klack entsteht beim Ausfedern


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2009)

Funktioniert das PP denn?


----------



## Der Toni (9. November 2009)

jepp


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2009)

Hm, dann kann ich dir auch nicht weiterhelfen.
Ich weiß nur, dass das ProPedal ein mech. Ventil hat.
Also mit einer Feder, veilleicht ist daran was defekt.

Macht der Dämpfer "Schlürfgräusche"?


----------



## Der Toni (9. November 2009)

Nein, aber danke für deine Mühe. Ich werde nachher mal den RP32 vom SXC meiner Dame einbauen um auszuschliessen, daß es was anderes ist.
Ist wirklich sehr schwer zu orten, weil es sich auf den Rahmen überträgt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2009)

Prüf mal die Züge und deren Anschläge.
Oft knacken die Züge in den Anschlägen.
Manchmal drücken sich die Drähte der Außenhülle so fest von innen in die Endhülse, dass sie beim Ein- Ausfedern knacken.

Häng den Zug mal aus.


----------



## Der Toni (9. November 2009)

Ich habe beide Dämpfer jetzt mal jeweils ins andere SXC gebaut ...
Ist definitiv der DHX 4.0 . Werde mal CRC anmailen und hoffe, nicht den ganzen Rahmen sondern nur den Dämpfer einzuschicken.


----------



## RockyRider66 (9. November 2009)

schöner mist................


----------



## Der Toni (10. November 2009)

Habe Antwort von CRC und schicke den Dämpfer ein. Bisher war der Service immer top, werde aber posten wie die Sache weiter geht.
(vielleicht merkt ja meine Dame nicht, daß sie jetzt ´ne Zeit lang ohne Dämpfer fährt.)


----------



## santo77 (12. November 2009)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> Lohnt der ältere Rahmen trotzdem? In der Bucht steht gerade noch ein neuerer in mattschwarz mit DHX 4.0, aber halt nur schwarz...ist ein Preis um 1300,- ok?
> wie sieht es eigentlich mit ner Lyrik, Stahlfeder oder Luft, im Slayer aus?  Bisher habe ich nur von Fox oder MZ gelesen.



ich habe eine lyrik u-turn und kann sie nur empfehlen. bis auf das man. drehen bei der fedrwegsverstellung ist sie super


----------



## santo77 (12. November 2009)

(vielleicht merkt ja meine Dame nicht, daß sie jetzt ´ne Zeit lang ohne Dämpfer fährt.)[/QUOTE]


bleib auf asphaltierten, geraden wegen, dann könnte das klappen


----------



## Der Toni (12. November 2009)

hab schon ´nen Besenstiel abgelängt, 2 Löcher rein ... passt!  wäre dann das ultimative ProPedal.


----------



## 13low (12. November 2009)

Hallo!

Habe nochmal eine Frage bzw. Anmerkung zum 2007/2008 - Problem.
Habe einen SXC50 Rahmen Modell 2008 (laut Verkäufer) gekauft.
Rahmennummer fängt aber mit 2007... an?!
30,9mm Sattelstützendurchmesser. Minimale Abschrägung auf der linken Schwingenseite direkt neben der Bohrung ist auch vorhanden.
Ist es jetzt ein 2008er trotz 2007... Rahmennummer?
Wahrscheinlich wurden 2008 ausgelieferte Rahmen ja schon 2007 geschweißt und korrekterweise dann auch mit 2007... Rahmennummer versehen, oder?



MfG



Edit:

Auf den RM Explosionszeichnungen von 2007 bzw. 2008 ist zu erkennen, dass es sich um einen 2007er Rahmen handelt!

Es ärgert mich vor allem, dass der Rahmen als Modell 2008 verkauft wurde.

Laut RM:

"Umwerfermaß: SXC: 31,8 mm Toppull / SS ohne
(bei Slayer SXC 2007 kann Umwerfer XTR M970 Top Swing nicht
montiert werden, berührt bei max. einfedern den Schwingenarm)"

Nur der oben erwähnte Umwerfer oder doch eher alle (v.A. neuere) Modelle?
Welche passen auf jeden Fall?
E-Type zu empfehlen?


----------



## RockyRider66 (12. November 2009)

Ich habe im September 2007 schon einen 2008er Rahmen bekommen.
Der war so schief zusammen geschweist, dass er ausgetauscht werden musste.
Ging innerhalb 3 Tagen, aber gegen 2007er.

Außerde der Schwinge und dem Dekor habe ich keinen Unterschied feststellen können.

Stell mal ein Bild von der Schwinger rein.
Mit ein paar Kniffen klappt auch ein XTR Umwerfer (bis auf ein Modelljahr, glaube der 2008er)


----------



## dortmund biker (13. November 2009)

ich werde mal das lyrikexperiment wagen. 
habe gerade meine 2step air bekommen.
macht nen guten eindruck - hoffentlich hält sie den.

btw: ein freund von mir fährt seine 2step seit nem jahr ohne probleme, es gehen also nicht alle kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (14. November 2009)

kann mal jemand messen u schreiben, wie hoch beim 19" Rahmen, in Verbindung mit ner 160er Gabel, das Oberrohr(Oberkannte) an der niedrigsten u höchsten Stelle ist. Auf den Fotos sieht 19" doch schon immer ziemlich hochbauend aus. Bei einer Größe von 1,83 u 89er Beinlänge müsste ich aber schon 19" nehmen.
Danke auch für die vorherigen Antworten...


----------



## RockyRider66 (15. November 2009)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> kann mal jemand messen u schreiben, wie hoch beim 19" Rahmen, in Verbindung mit ner 160er Gabel, das Oberrohr(Oberkannte) an der niedrigsten u höchsten Stelle ist. Auf den Fotos sieht 19" doch schon immer ziemlich hochbauend aus. Bei einer Größe von 1,83 u 89er Beinlänge müsste ich aber schon 19" nehmen.
> Danke auch für die vorherigen Antworten...



Habe mit 1,75m ein 18".
Bei deiner Größe ist ein 19" richtig.


----------



## Radical_53 (15. November 2009)

19" bei der Beinlänge ist ja eine Sache aber bei nur 1,83 schätze ich ist der Oberkörper dann viel zu kurz für das lange Oberrohr.
Meine Beine sind bei 1,92 nicht viel länger aber ich fahre dennoch ein 18" mit einem vergleichsweise kurzen Vorbau (75mm). Stütze halt mit viel Auszug (350er Länge wäre dennoch genug) aber länger / "größer" wöllte ich das Rad sicher nicht haben.


----------



## RattleHead (15. November 2009)

Das 55 hat ein "open bath" warranty update, hat er endlich totalem federweg , selb das federweg verlangert nach 167, fur ein bischen mehr bb hohe und slacker headangle. Hier ist das Hope Big'un mavic 321 lfr satz drin mit dh reifeb;macht ihm 1,250 schwerer. Das ist dan nur fur das Passeport 2010.


----------



## el Lingo (15. November 2009)

1,83 ist für mich klar ein 18" Bike! Ich fahre mit 1,93 ein 19er und bin früher viele 18" Bikes gefahren, damals weniger bergauf und das passt dann immer sehr gut, das Rad war sehr beweglich. Bei mehr Touren-Anteil bin ich dann auf 19" umgestiegen, bin aber ein Stück größer als Du.


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. November 2009)

ich hab meine reifenkombi für herbst-/wintertouren gefunden:
rainking vorne, swampthing supertacky hinten! wer etwas power in den beinen hat, erlebt damit wirklich unglaubliches bergab - anbremsen auf nassen wurzeln oder steinen wird zu einem echten vergnügen


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. November 2009)

auch am Grand Ballon?


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. November 2009)

schöckl, grazer "hausberg"  ~1450m bzw ~1000hm.


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. November 2009)

zum verwechseln ähnlich!

Gibt es die Reifen zwischenzeitlich auch in der Faltversion?
Würde mir ausreichen, 1,2kg/ pro Schlappen sind schon ne stramme Nummer für mich.

Ich find mein Bike mit so schweren Schlappen in unserer Gegend zu träge.
Damit meine ich schnelle Richtungswechsel, exactes Anbremsen und wieder beschleunigen.

Natürlich fällt es mir auch bergauf schwer.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (22. November 2009)

ich hab nur kurz gesucht, aber keinen supertacky swampthing unter 1000g gefunden...
beschleunigen fällt deutlich schwerer, gar keine frage. aber das war's dann für mich auch mit den nachteilen, denn ich merk bergauf nur recht wenig unterschied (v.a. auf schotter bzw trails, etwas mehr natürlich auf asphalt). am ehesten spürt man den rollwiderstand noch am asphalt in der ebene, da wird's teilweise etwas anstrengend, mit den CClern mitzuhalten. ich seh das aber dann immer als training  und die performance im downhill entschädigt dann restlos für alle schmerzen. echt dermaßen sicher, das ist unglaublich! probier's mal aus, erst nur den rainking vorn in komination mit einem leichten hinterreifen...


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. November 2009)

was macht denn das gummi wenn kalt wird?
Schwalbe und Maxxis raten dann von den weichen Dingern ab.


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. November 2009)

darauf bin ich auch gespannt, "leider" hatte es hier in graz aber seit ~2 wochen nicht mehr unter 10°...


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. November 2009)

das kommt noch!
berichte dann mal.
brauche einen passenden partner für meine neue saint.......


----------



## JoeDesperado (22. November 2009)

werd ich machen! 
dass die bremstraktion des RK brachial ist, muss ich glaub ich eh nicht erwähnen


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. November 2009)

kann ich mir vorstellen.

ansonsten gibt es hier im forum übers sxc nix neues?
Alle zufrieden!
Super, ich auch.

(Nachdem ich die Hinterbauachen alle genackt und getascht habe)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (22. November 2009)

hmm, ich bin dermaßen wirklich zu 100% zufrieden - dass der absolut geniale roco air daran einen sehr hohen anteil hat, muss ich hier eh nicht nochmal schreiben


----------



## Radical_53 (22. November 2009)

Die Achsen und Lager scheinen echt die Achilles-Ferse zu sein. Wenn das beim zweiten Satz nochmal ansatzweise auftreten sollte lege ich mir da was für später auf Halde, man kann ja nie wissen.
Ansonsten kann ich nur beipflichten, super zufrieden


----------



## RockyRider66 (22. November 2009)

Die Achsen, jaja.
Anfangs hat man uns die Achsen mit Mutter vom New Slayer gegeben.
Die haben gehalten.
Zwischenzeitlich gibt es ja die neuen mit Stahlschraube.
Die haben auch bisher gehlaten.

Habe diese Jahr viel Spaß mit demTail gehabt:
La Palma, Vogesen, Alpencoss, 2x Gardasee, Pfälzer Wald......
Bis auf die Achsen kein Problem.

Zum Glück konnte ich vorsorgen und hatte Ersatz.

Also, kommt gut durch den Winter.

Und falls im kommenden Jahr doch nochmal ein Treffen zustande kommen würde, ich wäre sicher dabei!


----------



## *iceman* (23. November 2009)

Mein Slayer klackt jetzt seit etwa 2 Ausfahrten.

Hatte erst das vordere Ende im Verdacht, Steuersatz schien auch etwas locker, aber das wars nicht. Beim letzten mal fahren, meine ich das ganze auf irgendwo im Hinterbau lokalisiert zu haben (ihr wisst ja sicher selber wie schwierig das ist...).

Es ist auch nicht wirklich ein klacken, man hat aber bei stärkerem Einfedern (auf schnellen ruppigen Trails merk ich z.B. garnix, muss schon was alleinstehendes wie 'ne Wurzel oder so sein) das Gefühl, dass irgendwas locker ist und sich bewegt. Tritt auf im sitzen und stehen.

Ich werd jetzt die Tage den Hinterbau mal zerlegen und alles saubermachen. Was ich jetzt hier fragen wollte, ob's da irgendwelche bekannten Stellen gibt, wo das herkommen könnte?

Nachtrag: Geknackte Hauptachse schließ ich jetzt auch mal aus, hab erst vor ein paar Wochen auf die neue verstärkte gewechselt!


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. November 2009)

die dämpferbuchsen hast du schon gecheckt, oder?


----------



## *iceman* (23. November 2009)

Nein, aber rein gefühlsmäßig kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass es aus der Richtung kommt, hab nämlich das Gefühl das "Knacken" tritt genau beim Lastwechsel von Einfedern zu Ausfedern auf, das würde ja passen, oder?

Woran sieht man, dass die's hinter sich haben?


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. November 2009)

heb mal das rad ganz leicht von hinten unten am sattel an. wenn du dann ein leichtes ruckeln spürst, sind's die buchsen


----------



## *iceman* (23. November 2009)

Hm, beim anheben merk ich nix, aber wenn ich die Federung komplett entlaste und dann vorsichtig die ersten mm reindrücke, dann merkt man deutlich, dass sich da ein bisschen was bewegt!
Immernoch Buchsen?


----------



## JoeDesperado (23. November 2009)

puh...ausbauen und nachmessen wäre die sichere methode 
ich kenn nur das von mir o.g. symptom bei ausgeschlagenen dämpferbuchsen, was du beschreibst klingt etwas anders...


----------



## *iceman* (23. November 2009)

OK, trotzdem danke, an die Dinger hätte ich wahrscheinlich nichtmal gedacht, die legt man ja gleich mit dem Dämpfer zur Seite.
Aber ums zerlegen komm ich dann wohl doch nicht rum...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RockyRider66 (24. November 2009)

Häng mal den Schaltzug aus und federe dann ein.
Die knacken gerne in ihren Widerlagern.

Dann ganze mal ohne Dämpfer.


----------



## Radical_53 (24. November 2009)

Die Dämpferbuchsen kann man normal mit einem leichten Ruckeln/Spiel bemerken wenn man in einer Hand die Sattelstütze, in der anderen Hand das Hinterrad hält und dann leicht in Einfederrichtung zueinander bewegt.
Die Hinterbaulager selbst bzw. deren Spiel habe ich an meinem Rahmen gefunden indem ich wieder Sattelstütze und Hinterrad festgehalten, diesmal aber seitlich zueinander verdreht habe.
Wenn nur leichtes Spiel zu spüren ist kann's auch helfen die beiden Dämpferschrauben mit vollem Drehmoment anzuziehen, die Schräubchen an zwischen Sitzstrebe und Ausfaller ebenso.


----------



## RockyRider66 (24. November 2009)

Prüf doch auch mal die schwarzen Schrauben für die vordere Dämpferaufnahme.
Ich habe sie mit Kupferpaste wieder eingesetzt.


----------



## *iceman* (24. November 2009)

Danke schonmal für die ganzen Tipps, ich müsste die Fuhre nur erstmal richtig sauber machen und hier regnets schon den ganzen Tag, werde ich also auf morgen verschieben...

Seitlichen Flex hab ich schon überprüft, da rührt sich nix! Denke ich werd mir erstmal die ganze Dämpfer-Buchsen-Geschichte anschauen bevor ich wirklich den Hinterbau zerleg...


----------



## Der Toni (24. November 2009)

Hast du schon mal getestet, ob das Klacken noch da ist, wenn du ProPedal am Dämpfer ausschaltest? (War bei mir das Problem)


----------



## *iceman* (24. November 2009)

Fahr 'nen DHX Coil 5.0 und hab das Propedal eigentlich immer komplett draußen.
Wenn's daher kommt hab ich Problem...


----------



## Deju19 (26. November 2009)

hi, hab mal eine Frage zu dem Dämpfer an die Profis 

Also ich habe seit September ein Slayer SXC 30 Modell 2008. Jetzt habe ich irgendwie das Gefühl das ich mit der Dämpfer einstellung überfordert bin  Also selbst wenn ich 200 psi rein mache und dann von ca. 1,20 meter springe bin ich komplett am ende des Dämpfers angekommen. Wiege 80 kg. Ist das SXC für sowas nicht gemacht ?

Oder mach ich was falsch ? Eigentlich finde ich 200 psi viel zu viel weil wenn ich paar Trails fahre dann ist es widerrum viel zu hart.

Sorry für die dumme Frage aber bin noch nicht so lang dabei ;-)


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. November 2009)

Du hast einen RP23?


----------



## Deju19 (26. November 2009)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Du hast einen RP23?



Hi, sorry hätte ich dazu schreiben müssen  ich habe einen :

Fox Float RP2 Custom Valved so war die genaue Bezeichnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *iceman* (26. November 2009)

Naja, RP23 bietet ja nicht so viele Einstellmöglichkeiten, aber wenn man von 1,20m ins Flat springt finde ichs eigentlich OK wenn er durch geht. Meiner würde das auf jeden Fall tun (ist aber kein RP23 und ich fahr eher ein Trail-Setup).

Zu meinem Knackproblem: Hab das Ding jetzt endlich mal sauber gemacht und den Dämpfer raus, wenn ich jetzt im ausgebauten Zustand die Achse in die Dämpferbuchse reinschiebe, dann hat die da deutlich fühlbares Spiel. Ich hab zwar keine Ahnung wieviel an der Stelle normal ist, kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass das Spiel bei mir genau zu den geschilderten Symptomen führt...
Werd mir jetzt mal einen Satz Buchsen besorgen.

Dazu hätte ich gleich noch eine Frage: Werden die Buchsen trocken oder gefettet in den Dämpfer eingesetzt? Ich meine ich hätte mal gehört, die sollen trocken rein, damit sie sich nicht drehen. Meine alten ließen sich aber erstaunlich leicht drehen (zumindest die Hinteren), was dann ja nicht so ideal wäre...


----------



## Deju19 (26. November 2009)

Also mein Dämpfer heißt RP2 nicht RP23 es sei denn das ist das gleiche  aber drauf steht RP2


----------



## RockyRider66 (26. November 2009)

Das ist egal.
Du hast jedenfalls keinen Ausgleichsbehälter.

Ich rate dir, die Luftkammer zu verkleinern, wirst es sofort spüren.
Guck hier:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showth...+DHX+Air+Tuning+f%FCr+mehr+mittleren+Federweg


----------



## santo77 (30. November 2009)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> kann mal jemand messen u schreiben, wie hoch beim 19" Rahmen, in Verbindung mit ner 160er Gabel, das Oberrohr(Oberkannte) an der niedrigsten u höchsten Stelle ist. Auf den Fotos sieht 19" doch schon immer ziemlich hochbauend aus. Bei einer Größe von 1,83 u 89er Beinlänge müsste ich aber schon 19" nehmen.
> Danke auch für die vorherigen Antworten...



ich bin 1,84 und 89 beinlänge und stand seinerzeit vor demselben
 problem. ich entschied mich nach vielen ratschlägen für größe 19 und es war die richtige wahl. ich bestellte online und das bike passt wie angegossen. ich brauchte überhaupt nichts ändern, einfach perfekt


----------



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

